# Mountainbiken in Frankenwald, Presseck, Steinachtal, Döbra, Kulmbach



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2007)

Gibt es aktive Biker, die sich im Kulmbacher Land / Frankenwald gut auskennen und mir die netten Wege zeigen können und wollen? 
Ich wohne zwar seit einiger Zeit in der Frankfurter Gegend, komme aber immer wieder gerne zurück in die alte Heimat. Ich fahre üblicherweise fast jedes Gelände - am liebsten Trails - mag aber keine harten Downhills oder Freeride - dafür ist meine Rennschüssel nicht gemacht. Konditionell kann mich so schnell nix erschrecken - ausser Extremtouren.... 

Ich werde am 03.08.2007 im Lande sein und möchte eine Tour durch den Frankenwald machen. Wer hat Interessse, zu guiden? Gibt es ggf MTB Gruppen, an die ich mich ánschliessen kann? 

Freu mich über jeden konstruktiven Post...

Gruß Kulminator


----------



## Wurscht (26. Juli 2007)

Servus Kulminator,

meine persönliche Empfehlung wär ja die Tour Nr. 7 der ausgeschilderten MTB-Trails. Das ist die Runde am Döbraberg.
Streckenführung und Karte findest du sogar im I-Net. Schau mal auf "www.frankenwald-aktiv.de"
Solltest du am Samstag oder Sonntag auch fahren, meld dich doch nochmal kurzfristig. Da würd ich evtl mitfahren.

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Juli 2007)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Servus Kulminator,
> 
> meine persönliche Empfehlung wär ja die Tour Nr. 7 der ausgeschilderten MTB-Trails. Das ist die Runde am Döbraberg.
> Streckenführung und Karte findest du sogar im I-Net. Schau mal auf "www.frankenwald-aktiv.de"
> ...



Sers Wurscht,
was für ein Zufall: die Nummer 7 hab ich mir auch schon rausgesucht - nur alleine machts halt net soooo viel Spass... Samstag oder Sonntag wird eher nix, weil ich an den Vorabenden auf die Kulmbacher Bierwoche möchte... 

Wie gut ist denn die Ausschilderung? Bist du schon mal die Steinachtalrunde gefahren? Da ich in Presseck starte, würde diese Runde auch gut passen...

Gruß Kulminator


----------



## softcake (27. Juli 2007)

Steinachtalrunde ist evtl. landschaftlich etwas ansprechender, dafür ein wenig 'leichter'. Leider fehlt's beiden an anspruchsvollen Singletrails. Trotzdem - zwei nette Runden.

Werde den Thread mal weiter verfolgen. Vielleicht habe ich Zeit und komme mit.

softcake


----------



## Wurscht (27. Juli 2007)

@Kulminator:

im Vergleich zu den Trails in der Provence ist bei den hiesigen die Ausschilderung hervorragend! 
Es stehen (standen zumindest vor Kyrill) an allen relevanten Stellen Wegweiser. Bei der Steinachtalrunde gab's 2 oder 3 Stellen, an denen ich mich beim ersten Mal verfranst hab. Aufpassen mußt du ca 10 km nach Presseck im Steinachtal. Wenn du an einen Wanderparkplatz kommst, dann geht's da scharf rechts weg. Irgendwo im Gebüsch findest du den Weg, ehrlich.
Und bei Vorderreuth bleibt der Weg endlos lange Zeit auf geteerter Straße. Ich dachte damals, ich hätte wohl ein Schild übersehen und laut Karte müßte ich ja rechts abbiegen. Also nahm ich den nächstbesten Feldweg...
Dieser endete dann im Nirgendwo. Allerdings sollen Brennnesseln ja gut für die Durchblutung sein...
Ca bei km 30 hast du wieder rund 500 - 600 m Teerstraße (Schmölz), dann geht rechts ein steiler Waldweg ab.

Ich werd diesen Fred hier auch im Auge behalten, vielleicht pack ich's ja doch, daß ich mitfahr. Könnte aber nicht vor 14.00 Uhr!


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2007)

nach momentaner Planung werde ich die Steinachtalrunde unter die Stollen nehmen. Startzeit wird aber schon vormittags gegen 10 - 11 Uhr am 03.08 sein (um 14 Uhr wollte ich eigentlich nach getaner Arbeit schon gemütlich einkehren...). 
Insgesamt ist der Anteil Teerstrassen bei dieser Runde gerade noch erträglich - da will ich mich im Vorfeld noch nicht beschweren. 

Wer noch Lust hat, mitzukommen, darf sich gerne anschliessen. Gefahren wird in moderaten Tempo, so daß noch Luft zur Fachsimpelei bleibt...

Gruß Kulminator


----------



## flat eric (28. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wär gern mit dabei, weiß aber noch nicht, was mein Terminkalender für den Freitag so vorsieht. Ich bin am Dienstag wieder im Büro, dann weiß ich, ob ich Zeit hab oder nicht...

Gruß aus Hof,

flat eric


----------



## Wurscht (28. Juli 2007)

Tja, vormittags ohne mich. Muß Brötchen verdienen. Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls viel Spaß!


----------



## Kulminator (28. Juli 2007)

die Resonanz ist ja doch einigermassen lebhaft - ich denke, daß ich sicherheitshalber im Laufe der Woche einen LMB einstelle ... Freu mich über reghafte Teilnahme...

@Wurscht: schade... aber ich hab Freitag Bierfestferien (selbstverordnet)...  

P.S. Ist vielleicht jemand morgen beim Keiler in Wombach dabei? Wenn es nicht gerade aus Eimern regnet, will ich die Mittelstrecke auf jeden Fall fahren... 

Gruß Kulminator


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Juli 2007)

Am Freitag muss ich leider auch arbeiten. Sonst wäre ich evtl. mal
mitgekommen. Das nächste mal dann


----------



## Kulminator (31. Juli 2007)

und hier ist der LMB für die Steinachtalrunde am Freitag.

Gruß Kulminator


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (1. August 2007)

Bin leider nicht dabei, muss schuften  

Falls mal wieder was 'zammgeht', bitte melden! Ansonsten werft mal einen Blick auf www.figera.de!

Viel Spaß Euch!

softcake


----------



## flat eric (1. August 2007)

tja, leider kann ich auch nicht. ich darf am freitag auch arbeiten  

freut mich sehr, dass in der region offensichtlich auch einige im touren-bereich unterwegs sind - da sollte doch mal die eine oder andere tour zustande kommen  

@softcake: mit wie viel leutchen seid ihr denn bei figera immer so unterwegs ?
hab von euch noch gar nichts mitbekommen...

@kulminator: viel spaß auf deiner runde - leg mal eine gedenkminute für die arbeitenden unter uns ein


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2007)

@ Wurscht, flat eric, softcake, HauDraufWieNix: gedenkminute für die arbeitende Bevölkerung ist gebont...   

Die Webseite von figera finde ich auch interessant.   Berichte doch mal über deine Erfahrungen?? Nur blöd, daß man neben dem IBC auch eine zweite Seite mit Terminen und Forum im Blick haben muss, wenn man mal fahren will.  

Ich fänd es schön, wenn nicht nur im Fichtelgebirge, sondern auch im Frankenwald eine regelmässige Truppe zusammenkommen würde... 

Gruß Euer Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (1. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich fänd es schön, wenn nicht nur im Fichtelgebirge, sondern auch im Frankenwald eine regelmässige Truppe zusammenkommen würde...



*handheb* Bin dabei 

Meine Location: Steinwiesen (Landkreis KC, am Eck zum Hofer Landkreis)


----------



## Kulminator (1. August 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> *handheb* Bin dabei
> 
> Meine Location: Steinwiesen (Landkreis KC, am Eck zum Hofer Landkreis)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. August 2007)

wie schon in meinem Endurotouren-Fred geschrieben, bin ich auch öfter
im Frankenwald unterwegs... halt eher Döbraberg (MTB7). Ist a bisl
näher... 
Oder eben im Fichtelgebirge (Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf). Da seh ich selten
jemand anderen außer mir. 
Und jetzt hab ich mein Bike zur Zeit nicht  
Aber ab Montag wird alles gut...dann sollte mein Bike wieder komplett sein,
und dann wird wieder der Frankenwald unsicher gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (2. August 2007)

flat eric schrieb:


> [email protected]: mit wie viel leutchen seid ihr denn bei figera immer so unterwegs ?
> hab von euch noch gar nichts mitbekommen...



Das ist ganz unterschiedlich. Manchmal sind wir um die zehn Biker(innen), dann aber auch wieder nur zu zweit. Grundsätzlich geht aber immer was.

Die figera-'Basis' befindet sich in Rehau. Seit letztem Jahr gibt's die 'Sektion Selb', zu der ich auch gehöre. Bei längeren Touren, z. B. ins Hohe Fichtelgebirge, treffen wir uns meistens am Kornberg (Vorsuchhütte).

Für Sonntag ist wieder eine Tour zum Ochsenkopf angesetzt. Schau(t) mal auf die figera-Seite oder auch in unser figera-Forum. Dort aber bitte nicht von eventuell sinnfreiem Gefasel abschrecken lassen  Einfach mitfaseln 

softcake


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. August 2007)

waren zufällig die figeras gestern gegen ca. 13 Uhr am Schneeberg? Hab beim
Runterfahren ne kleine Gruppe MTBler gesehen, die gerade an einem Rad
gebastelt haben. Ich bin da mit meiner Straßenfräse unterwegs gewesen.


----------



## Kulminator (6. August 2007)

So, bin wieder im Exil   und will euch einen kurzen Statusbericht des Wochenendes geben:
- also das Festbier auf der Kulmbacher Bierwoche war wieder mal Weltklasse  
- nachdem ihr ja alle schuften musstet, hab ich meinen Bruder für die Steinachtalrunde erwärmen können. Mein lieber Herr Gesangsverein, da sind schon knackige Anstiege dabei. Aber irgendwie ist mein Polar nicht auf die angegebenen 1380 Höhenmeter gekommen. Ich hatte (trotz einiger Extrahöhenmeter) nur 1015 hm auf der Uhr... Verstehe ich nicht...
- weils so schön war, hab ich gestern auch noch Teile des Mühlenweges unter die Nobbis genommen - landschaftlich der absolute Oberhammer und technisch durchaus anspruchsvoll. 
- das nächste Mal möchte ich den Döbraberg angehen und/oder ins Rodachtal. Vielleicht klappt es ja dann mal bei einem oder mehreren von euch, mal mitzukommen (und mir die geheimen Trails zu zeigen)...  

Kette rechts 
Euer Kulmi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. August 2007)

tja wenn ich nicht arbeiten muss, bzw. am WE geht das schonmal. 
Dann noch gutes Wetter und los gehts. Ich wär da dabei


----------



## softcake (6. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> waren zufällig die figeras gestern gegen ca. 13 Uhr am Schneeberg? Hab beim
> Runterfahren ne kleine Gruppe MTBler gesehen, die gerade an einem Rad
> gebastelt haben. Ich bin da mit meiner Straßenfräse unterwegs gewesen.



Richtig gesehen!  

Der größte Teil unserer Truppe war um diese Zeit auf dem Schneeberg. Wahrscheinlich warst Du Zeuge bei einer der drei Pannen, die die Jungs gestern zu beklagen hatten 
Wir (die 'Sektion Selb') sind ein wenig früher gestartet und konnten aus Zeitgründen leider nur eine kleine Tour über den Rudolfstein rmachen.

Auf figera.de findest Du in den news ein paar Bilder von gestern. Vielleicht erkennst Du ja jemanden 

softcake


----------



## geländesportler (10. August 2007)

@ kulminator,
war der untere Teil des Mühlenweges wieder frei, da mitte Juni noch etliche Bäume den Weg säumten, will in nächste Woche vielleicht mal ansteuern! 
Sonst kann ich nur die Wege um Wirsberg empfehlen, die man auch über den Höhenweg ab Untersteinach erreichen kann! Schöne Gegend!


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2007)

geländesportler schrieb:


> @ kulminator,
> war der untere Teil des Mühlenweges wieder frei, da mitte Juni noch etliche Bäume den Weg säumten, will in nächste Woche vielleicht mal ansteuern!
> Sonst kann ich nur die Wege um Wirsberg empfehlen, die man auch über den Höhenweg ab Untersteinach erreichen kann! Schöne Gegend!



Mühlenweg bin ich von der Petersmühle bis zur kleinen Rehmühle gefahren - war frei und gut fahrbar... 

Höhenweg Untersteinach? Wege um Wirsberg? Hört sich erst mal gut an - nur leider kenne ich mich dort ja gar net aus... Wenn ich wieder mit Gefährt im Lande bin, kannste mich ja dort mal rumführen??????  

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## flat eric (13. August 2007)

fährt jemand von euch den vogtland bike marathon mit ?
hab am wochenende den link auf der figera-seite entdeckt und dann die strecke gleich mal unter die räder genommen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. August 2007)

ne... da starte ich in Garmisch in Richtung Gardasee   
Danach wieder...


----------



## Kulminator (13. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ne... da starte ich in Garmisch in Richtung Gardasee
> Danach wieder...



... hört sich an wie die Classic Tour von GoAlps aus München?? 


Der Vogtland Marathon hört sich gut an - bin halt dummerweise nicht in der Gegend....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flat eric (13. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ne... da starte ich in Garmisch in Richtung Gardasee
> Danach wieder...



dann können wir uns ja am gardasee auf ne runde treffen - bin ab 31.8. bis zum 10.9. in nago/torbole. zunächst mal zwei tage sport scheck outdoor testing, dann noch 'ne gute woche auf eigene faust (faulenzen, biken, evtl. surfen lernen, mal schauen...)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... hört sich an wie die Classic Tour von GoAlps aus München??



 

rischtisch!! Eine Woche nix machen, außer Radeln und essen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. August 2007)

flat eric schrieb:


> dann können wir uns ja am gardasee auf ne runde treffen - bin ab 31.8. bis zum 10.9. in nago/torbole. zunächst mal zwei tage sport scheck outdoor testing, dann noch 'ne gute woche auf eigene faust (faulenzen, biken, evtl. surfen lernen, mal schauen...)



Wir fahren am Samstag 02.09. ja schon wieder mit dem Bus zurück. Kann 
leider nicht unten bleiben. Nächstes Jahr vielleicht noch ne Woche Gardasee
ranhängen...mal sehen.


----------



## schu2000 (13. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> rischtisch!! Eine Woche nix machen, außer Radeln und essen



Auweia...nix schlafen????`?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. August 2007)

nein... nix schlafen...schlafen ist nur für weichflöten.


----------



## softcake (13. August 2007)

flat eric schrieb:


> fährt jemand von euch den vogtland bike marathon mit ?
> hab am wochenende den link auf der figera-seite entdeckt und dann die strecke gleich mal unter die räder genommen.



Stehe aller Voraussicht nach mit den FIGERAS am Start. Bin schon gespannt, man hört ja viel Gutes von der Strecke...

softcake

www.figera.de


----------



## Kulminator (14. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> rischtisch!! Eine Woche nix machen, außer Radeln und essen



  will mit ..  

hab die Runde vor 4 Wochen gemacht (Guide war Dietmar) und bin immer noch ganz mitgerissen... hoffe, daß ihr mit dem Wetter auch so viel Glück habt... 

Wünsch ich dir nur noch : Kette links - man sieht sich oben wieder.... 

gruß Kulmi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. August 2007)

hoffe auch auf gutes Wetter.. letztes Jahr sind wir bei Regen in Grainau gestartet. Hauptsache die Abfahrt zum Reschensee ist trocken! 
Und dieses Jahr wird das Rabbijoch gestürmt (hoch und runter)


----------



## KlanerZwerg (16. August 2007)

Hi! bin ein neuer hier.
Fahre morgen evtl. (wenns Wetter passt) die MTB 6 Start Presseck.
Nächste Woche am 20.8. die MTB 4 Start Wallenfels
und am 24.8. die MTB 7 Start Schwarzenbach/Wald oder Rauschenhammermühle weiß ich jetzt noch net.
Zwischen den Touren fahr ich normale Strecken wie z.B. HO12, HO6 oder so was, es gibt ja ne Menge Auswahl.

MTB 1 und MTB 2 hab ich letzte Woche hinter mich gebracht. Gestartet bin ich jeweils in Steinbach am Wald. Die zweite Strecke gefiehl mir besser, da es keine super steilen Anstiege gab als in der ersten. 
Zu MTB 1: die ersten 10km gehen recht gemächlich dahin, bis es nach Ottendorf in einen äußerst steilen Anstieg geht (2km, 200hm, bis zu 25% steil). Man wird für die Tortur aber belohnt und zwar mit einem 3km langen Abstieg + 1km Trailpassage. Dem nächsten Anstieg in Lauenstein (4km, 280hm, bis zu 15% steil) folgt ein 3km Abfahrt inkl. Singletrail. Danach gehts an die Kondition (bei km 27); ein weiterer Anstieg (4km, 250hm, bis zu 20% steil) nach Ebersdorf, grober Schotter wechseln mit feinem Schotter. Oben angekommen bin ich direkt nach Steinbach gefahren und hab somit abgekürzt.
Für die 37km hab ich so um die 3 Stunden gebraucht. 
Zu MTB 2: da gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Nach 7km ist man gezwungen Bergauf zu schieben da der Wurzeltrail schon eher Treppen ähnelte. Der weitere Weg wird blockiert von "Kyrill"  , also weiter nach oben schieben auf den Forstweg und diesen folgen. Man kommt tatsächlich wieder zurück zur Tour. Es geht weiter am Ölschnitzsee vorbei, übern Rennsteig in ein Singletrail nach Kleintettau. Bis Langenau geht es wellig weiter, Danach geht es in einer Serpentine (4 Windungen) ins Tal auf ein Staatsstraße Richtung Schauberg. Davor kann man links in den Wald einbiegen um vor Schauberg noch ein Singletrail mitzunehmen der oberhalb einer Treppe endet. Um den nächsten Berg (bei km 32) hochzukommen braucht man Profil auf dem Reifen der mir fehlte. (matschig, ausgespülter Feldweg 2,5km, 120hm, bis zu 20% steil) Bei km 40 kommt man zu einem Singletrail der auch sehr ausgespült wurde. Sollte wohl mal ein Flüsschen werden. Danach geht es bis Steinbach hoch. 
Für die 47 km hab ich so um die 3,5 Stunden gebraucht.
Wenn man die Strecke so sieht is sie ziemlich langweilig für einen der das Abenteuer sucht, da ist er mit der MTB 1 besser betient.

Habt ihr Interresse weitere Tourenbeschreibungen von mir zu lesen?? 
bis denne!

PS: Höhenmeter und Prozentangaben hab ich von meinem CICLOmaster CM436M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Habt ihr Interresse weitere Tourenbeschreibungen von mir zu lesen??
> bis denne!



Definitiv JA!  
Sehr interessante Ausführungen - obwohl ich ja eigentlich viel lieber mitfahren würde. Hab ja aber eingangs bereits erwähnt, daß ich leider nur unregelmässig in der Gegend bin und deshalb nur relativ wenig Zeit aus den heimatlichen Trails verbringen kann. Dennoch: ich kenne die Gegend viel zu wenig und bin über jede Anregung dankbar.

Dies bitte als Anregung für alle stillen Mitleser: postet einfach hier rein, wenn ihr aus der Gegend seid... Ich bin mir sicher, daß wir bald mal ein "Gipfeltreffen" ausrichten werden... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Nächste Woche am 20.8. die MTB 4 Start Wallenfels



Das könnte ich mir evtl auch antun. Wann willst du denn starten?? Uhrzeit??
Dann könnte ich vielleicht nach Wallenfels radeln, und wir könnten von dort
aus starten. Obs wirklich klappt bei mir weiß ich erst morgen abend.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Das könnte ich mir evtl auch antun. Wann willst du denn starten?? Uhrzeit??


Ich starte nur wenn das Wetter passt (Sonnenschein, kein Regen in Sicht). Wenn das so ist dann so ca. 11:00 Uhr vom Wanderparkplatz Ortsausgang Richtung Zeyern. Ich fahr aber net so schnell wie ein Profi, fahre eher gemächlich, da es immerhin 9 Steigungen sind.

Bin heute die MTB 6 (Steinachtal) gefahren. Leute, es war die wohl schlechtest ausgeschilderte Strecke die ich je gefahren bin. An 5 Stellen fehlten die Schilder bzw. waren nach Kyrill falsch hingehängt worden! Da sollten mal die Verantwortlichen ein Wartungstrupp durchschicken, da auch viele Schilder kaum noch zu lesen sind.

Zu MTB6: Von Presseck aus geht es lange Bergab (6km, 240hm, bis zu 20% am Singletrail abstieg) bis ins Steinachtal. Dieses Tal streckt sich 6 km bis kurz vor Stadtsteinach. An einem Parkplatz muss man einen steilen Singletrail Bergauf bewältigen (500m, 80hm, bis zu 25% steil). Bis zu einer Staatsstraße geht es flach dahin, dann muss man erst mal gucken wo es da hin geht, denn da fehlt schon ein Schild!! Es geht rechts auf der Straße weiter, bis es links auf den Berg geht, ein Anstieg (3km, 190hm, am Anfang bis zu 30% steil). Es folgt ein lange Abfahrt bis nach Wartenfels, irgendwann geht es rechts weg, da aber wiederum ein Schild fehlt, bin ich geradeaus in den Ort gefahren. Im Ort selber, geht ein schmaler geteerter Weg den Berg hinauf, komplett 1,5km, 150hm, 20% steil. Auf dem Berg nach Wartenfels stehen die Schilder falsch, beide Schilder zeigen in den gegenüberliegenden Wald, obwohl es da nach rechts geht. An der Daigmühle stehen widerum zwei Schilder falsch oder wurden verkehrt ausgerichtet!! Bis nach Reichenbach geht es wellig weiter, im Ort selber steht der nächste Wegweiser erst fast am Ortsausgang. Da kurz Bergauf, bis es in eine lange Speedabfahrt (1,5km, 150hm, 10%) auf Schotter geht. An einer kleinen Straße angekommen hat man die Wahl ob links oder rechts, da wieder ein Schild fehlt. Ich bin rechts gefahren und in Presseck (5km, 250hm, bis zu 13% bergauf) angekommen. Zu Hause hatte ich festgestellt, ich hätte da links gemüsst, jetzt weiß ichs. Für die 37km hab ich ca 2,5 Stunden benötigt.
Nicht zu empfehlen für die Leute, die die Strecke zum ersten mal fahren, außer die haben ein Kartenwerk (oder GPS) dabei, dann gehts. Macht aber bestimmt mehr spaß, wenn man die Strecke kennt.


----------



## Kulminator (19. August 2007)

@ KlanerZwerg: die MTB6 bin ich ja auch kürzlich gefahren und hab ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der schlechten Beschilderung gemacht. Aber irgendwie findet man den Weg immer, oder?  

Sag mal: hattest du auch deutlich weniger Höhenmeter als im Internet ausgeschrieben? Mein Polar hatte nur knapp 1000 hm der knapp 1400 hm im Display  . Das versteh ich bis heute noch nicht. Selbst die PC-Auswertug lässt keine Erklärung der Abweichung zu. 

Viel Spass heute....

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (19. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... Erfahrungen mit der schlechten Beschilderung gemacht.



Kommt mir von der MTB4 auch bekannt vor. Da fehlten auch einige Schilder, vor allem nach Wellesbach hab ich da beim ersten Mal einige Extra-Meter gekurbelt  hatte aber Ende Juni Kontakt mit Stefan Fredlmeier vom Frankenwald-Tourismus-Verein, er meinte die Strecken würden eh gerade beschilderungstechnisch überarbeitet. Kann mir aber durchaus vorstellen dass sich da nicht wirklich viel getan hat. Achte aber auch nicht mehr auf die Schilder, die Strecken (zumindest hier bei uns rum, MTB4 und MTB5) kenn ich ja schon, und die anderen bin ich noch net gefahren (zu faul das Fahrrad ins Auto zu schleppen und dann irgendwohin zu fahren  da fahr ich lieber ca. einen Kilometer von meinem zu Hause entfernt in den Wald und fahr halt gradezu, die ein oder andere Trail-Perle findet man immer wieder mal!!)



Kulminator schrieb:


> Aber irgendwie findet man den Weg immer, oder?



Richtig  habs bisher auch immer selbst aus den tiefsten Wäldern heim geschafft


----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ KlanerZwerg: die MTB6 bin ich ja auch kürzlich gefahren und hab ähnliche Erfahrungen mit der schlechten Beschilderung gemacht. Aber irgendwie findet man den Weg immer, oder?
> 
> Sag mal: hattest du auch deutlich weniger Höhenmeter als im Internet ausgeschrieben?



Ja das Problem hab ich auch. nur mal ain paar Werte:

MTB 1;  Ciclo:        958hm   Internet: 1350hm  hab ich abgekürzt
MTB 2;  Ciclo:         912hm    Internet:  1096hm bin ich komplett gefahren
MTB 6;  Ciclo:         840hm     Internet:  1367hm  hab ich abgekürzt
BS 2;    Ciclo:         657hm   Internet:   750hm  bin ich komplett gefahren

Hängt aber auch davon ab, welchen Radumfang man im Radcomputer eingegeben hat. Weil ich auf der MTB 2 46,6 km gefahren bin, im Internet wird sie mit 42,3 km angegeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. August 2007)

Bin heute nicht die MTB4 gefahren, sondern eine große "Bad Steben Bike Netz"-Runde. (45,9km). Die Strecken 2, 1 und 4 in der Reihenfolge abgefahren. Auch lecker gewesen, immerhin 790hm waren zu bewältigen, mit Steigungen von bis zu 4 km Länge und natürlich langen Abfahrten. Zwar war die längste auf Asphalt (6km), macht aber nix. Die anderen beiden Abfahrten mit je 4km Länge gingen auf Schotter runter.

Am Freitag versuch ich se zu fahren, die MTB4. Hoffentlich ist das Wetter besser als heut!! Denn momentan regnet heul:  )es bei uns n bisschen.

Ach ja  nachträglich HauTraufWieNix!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. August 2007)

Danke schön! 
Ich war heute vormittag schnell mal die MTB7 fahren.
Das sind von mir aus 62 km und 1650 hm... nach dem Wochenende bin ich
erstaunlich gut durchgekommen. Nur unterhalb der Döbrabergs war
ich mal kurz im Bach bei den Trails tauchen. Bin auf der Brücke kurz
mal über den Lenker abgestiegen  
Zum Glück nix weiter passiert außer n geknicktes Ego!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ich war heute vormittag schnell mal die MTB7 fahren.
> Das sind von mir aus 62 km und 1650 hm...!



 
Was hast denn du da fürn Stundendurchschnitt??

Bei mir sind es je nach Steigungen zwischen 14 und 19 km/h/Std.
Heute warns z.B. 18 km/h.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. August 2007)

angezeigt hats 15 kmh im Schnitt... hab dafür 4:15 gebraucht.


----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ach ja  nachträglich HauTraufWieNix!!!



auch von mir      und alles Gute zum "Runden"... 

Am WE gehts in die Berge, gelle? Und ich komm hier vom Main net weg  ...  Bin auch blöderweise noch auf eine Hochzeit eingeladen - da kann ich ja net mal den Spessart unsicher machen ...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. August 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Am WE gehts in die Berge, gelle?



....und das Wetter soll auch noch gut werden. Wettervorhersage für
Garmisch und Imst ist klasse. hoffentlich bleibt es so


----------



## Kulminator (22. August 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ....und das Wetter soll auch noch gut werden. Wettervorhersage für
> Garmisch und Imst ist klasse. hoffentlich bleibt es so



  dann kann ja gar nix mehr schiefgehen   

Lass dir die Pasta am Rabbijoch schmecken....


----------



## Schorsch20 (22. August 2007)

Hallo!
Ich werde nächste Woche 3 Tage Urlaub machen in Stadtsteinach.
Was sagt ihr kann man an einem Tag die Runde 6 und 7 zusammen und am nächsten die 4 und 5 fahren?
Hoffe das ich den Weg auch finde bei der beschriebenen Beschilderung.
MfG


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. August 2007)

Also 6+7 sollte eigentlich als Tagestour schon gehen. Aber ne gewisse
Grundkondition musste da schon mitbringen. Auf der MTB7 kannst du
dich nicht verfahren. da gibts genug Schilder. Nur am Gasthof Fels musst
du aufpassen, da bin ich schonmal am Schild vorbeigefahren.

Je nach Fitness geht die 4+5 am nächsten Tag bestimmt... also ich
würde es mir zutrauen... als Tagestour und nicht hetzen. Der Frankenwald
kann ziemlich biestig sein mit dem Auf und Ab. 

Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß dabei


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. August 2007)

so jetzt will ich mal den Frankenwald Fred wiederbeleben. Macht mir
die Trails nicht kaputt... ich bin Richtung Gardasee unterwegs! 







der Kulminator dürfte dies Abfahrt ja kennen! Am Donnerstag isses wieder 
soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. August 2007)

Wo is denn das??? Am Gardasee??

Bin heute die MTB4 gefahren. Beschreiben tu ich se net, weil ich in den 3Std45min mir nicht alles merken kann. Nur ein paar Dinge schreib ich dazu::
Beschilderung ist super gewesen, einige Schilder sahen sogar neu aus!! An drei Stellen hab ich geschoben da es richtig steil war, laut meinem ciclo waren es bis zu 30% steil. Die längste Abfahrt folgt natürlich dem längsten Anstieg, hat Spaß gemacht!! Die steilste Abfahrt und zugleich Gefährlichste war vor Wellesbach. Den Singletrail darunter kann man befahren, aber Vorsicht (!!!!) der Weg ist extrem ausgespült worden. Tiefe Furchen säumen den Weg und ein kleines Bächlein läuft da auch runter. Hab die Strecke abgekürzt und zwar als ich das erste mal Wallenfels wieder erreicht hab. Da bin ich Richtung Innenstadt gefahren und da weiter auf der alten B173 zum Startpunkt (Wanderparkplatz). Für die 46 km hab ich 3 h 45 min gebraucht.
Und, das war mein erster 1000er: 1190hm   hat mein Ciclo gezählt.

Morgen Döbraberg und dann wars das mit dem Urlaub. Dann heißt es wieder mal beim Bund vorbeischauen!!


----------



## Schorsch20 (24. August 2007)

OK! Ich werde es einfach mal probieren. Bin dieses Jahr bis jetzt ca. 2700 km gefahren. Und letztes Jahr haben wir eine AlpenCross gemacht jeweils 60-70 km und 1500-2000 Hm. Hatte dabei auch keine Probleme durchzuhalten. Ich fahr schön gemütlich hab ja Zeit.
MfG


----------



## schu2000 (24. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> ........MTB4........



Hoi KlanerZwerg,

die Beschilderung kam mir eigentlich schon bei meiner ersten MTB4-Tour recht
gut vor, lediglich nach Wellesberg war an einer Wegabzweigung net ganz klar
wo's weitergeht, und nach dem Singletrail nach Wellesbach war ein Schild
gelegen, ein weiteres an einer Kreuzung...naja ich sag mal etwas "zweideutig" 
gestanden, was bei mir das erste Mal für einmal verfahren gesorgt hat 
Aber die Abfahrt Richtung Wellesbach is echt geil, da geb ich Dir recht!! Da hats
mich allerdings letztes Mal übern Lenker geschmissen  die "Steilkurve" auf
der Strecke find ich stark:





wobei ich find die Trails vor der Langenau auch ganz klasse, geht richtig schön
flowig abwärts  allerdings muss man sich danach wieder bis ganz oben
hochquälen...
Einige knackige Steigungen hat die Strecke in der Tat, stimmt!! Allerdings find 
ich da ist keine dabei die man schieben müsste...dafür aber immer mal wieder
kurz innehalten, verschnaufen und fluchen wann man endlich oben ist  
zumal ich persönlich das Schieben schwerer find als zu fahren  

Werd die Strecke morgen auch mal wieder in Angriff nehmen, das erste mal
mit meinem neuen Bike  ich freu mich drauf 

........sorry ich schreib immer zu viel......


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Wo is denn das??? Am Gardasee??



nein...aber auf dem Weg dahin. Das ist die Abfahrt vom Rabbijoch 
1600 Hm am Stück runter   nur geil! Nicht ganz einfach aber
super super geil      

nimmer lang.... jetzt trink ich noch eins    
und dann geh ich ins Bett! Freu mich schon wie blöd auf die kommende
Woche!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. August 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> die "Steilkurve" auf
> der Strecke find ich stark:



Die Kurve sieht richtig gut aus... am 01.09. bin ich zurück, und hab noch ne
Woche Urlaub....


----------



## KlanerZwerg (25. August 2007)

Moin
Die Steilkurve vor Wellesbach is man gezwungen zu fahren, weil in der Innenkurve ein Rinnsal runterläuft. Und die Abfahrt ist richtig matschig zur Zeit. Allgemein, vor allem vor Schlegelshaid ist die Strecke richtig matschig und rutschig. Aber den meisten kann es nicht matschig genug sein .
Und das Foto is unterhalb der Steilkurve gemacht worden oder? 
Der Trail nach Langenau runter is geil. Abgesehen vom Einstieg (nach der kleinen Schotterabfahrt) in diesen, wo es mich geschmissen hat!!


----------



## schu2000 (25. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Moin
> Die Steilkurve vor Wellesbach is man gezwungen zu fahren, weil in der Innenkurve ein Rinnsal runterläuft. Und die Abfahrt ist richtig matschig zur Zeit. Allgemein, vor allem vor Schlegelshaid ist die Strecke richtig matschig und rutschig. Aber den meisten kann es nicht matschig genug sein .
> Und das Foto is unterhalb der Steilkurve gemacht worden oder?
> Der Trail nach Langenau runter is geil. Abgesehen vom Einstieg (nach der kleinen Schotterabfahrt) in diesen, wo es mich geschmissen hat!!



Mit matschiger Strecke muss man nach einer Woche wie dieser einfach rechnen,
aber was solls...etwas Dreck schadet nie 
Die Steilkurve hab ich von unterhalb fotografiert, richtig. Von oben ist die Kurve
einfach net so toll rübergekommen. Weitere Bilder von der Strecke gibts auf meiner
Homepage...
Jaaaaa den Einstieg kenn ich, da hätte ich mich  auch fast schon mal unfreiwillig 
vom Fahrrad entfernt


----------



## schu2000 (25. August 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Der Trail nach Langenau runter is geil. Abgesehen vom Einstieg (nach der kleinen Schotterabfahrt) in diesen, wo es mich geschmissen hat!!



 Ja genau...diesen Einstieg bin ich vorhin auch runter...gefallen  hab dann
mit nem offenen Knie, offenen Unterarmen und zwei offenen Fingern bei der
Langenau lieber den Heimweg Richtung Steinwiesen eingeschlagen  
Was lernen wir daraus: eine meiner nächsten Anschaffungen werden 
Vollfingerhandschuhe sein. Wegen des Knies und der Unterarme das war ja net
so tragisch, aber mit den offenen Fingern war lenken und bremsen nicht mehr 
wirklich möglich...selbst schuld wenn man nur Handschuhe mit halben Fingern
hat 
Dann werd ich die Strecke halt demnächst mal wieder in Angriff nehmen...vielleicht
klappts ja dann komplett


----------



## KlanerZwerg (25. August 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja genau...diesen Einstieg bin ich vorhin auch runter...gefallen   ... ... ...
> Dann werd ich die Strecke halt demnächst mal wieder in Angriff nehmen...vielleicht
> klappts ja dann komplett



....und diese Stelle hast du selber drei mal auf deiner Homepage abgelichtet. 
 Und von Langenau nach Steinwiesen gehts ja nur Bergab, dann gehts ja.
Ich selber werde diese Strecke auch nochmal angehen, vlt nächstes WE oder übernächstes. Mal schauen wanns nicht regnet. 
Wie heute  . Wollt gerade Richtung Döbraberg starten, kommt da von westen her ein Gewitter angeschlichen. aaaah. verdammt.. 
Morgen nach dem F1-Rennen nächster Versuch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schorsch20 (28. August 2007)

Hallo!
Bin die Tour 6+7 gefahren! 77km und 2000Hm mit 2 Abkürzungen! Ich muss sagen bei euch im Frankenwald geht es schon ganz schön zur Sache!
MfG


----------



## KlanerZwerg (28. August 2007)

Warst du auf dem Singletrail nach Schwarzenbach auch??
Welche Abkürzungen hast du genommen?? Kenne auf der 7er selber nur eine und auf der 6er?? Wo kann man da denn Abkürzen, außer wenn man sich verfährt!!


----------



## Schorsch20 (29. August 2007)

Naja Abkürzung kann man wohl doch nicht direkt sagen! Hab mich eher verfahren! Bin in Wartenfels direkt auf der Haupstraße nach Reichenbach gefahren. Durch die Bike Fun Trails bin ich auch gefahren! Hab aber ab und zu geschoben! Hab ja auch nur ein Touren-Fully!

MfG


----------



## Kulminator (29. August 2007)

Schorsch20 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Bin die Tour 6+7 gefahren! 77km und 2000Hm mit 2 Abkürzungen! Ich muss sagen bei euch im Frankenwald geht es schon ganz schön zur Sache!
> MfG



  fetter Respekt ...


----------



## schu2000 (3. September 2007)

So, geschafft!! Gestern bin ich nochmal die MTB4 gefahren, dieses Mal komplett und ohne Stürze  war knapp 4 Stunden unterwegs, GPS sagte knapp 50km an, und das bei ca. 1,5km zum Einstieg hier bei Steinwiesen, und 1724hm. GPS hat gestern aber glaub ich (wegen der dicken Wolken??) eh ein bißchen gesponnen, hab einige Haken im Track 
Ich find die Strecke aber nach wie vor einfach Klasse, diese ständigen Wechsel aus abwärts - aufwärts, die schönen Trails (@KlanerZwerg: vor Wellesbach der Trail ist übrigens tatsächlich kaum befahrbar, richtig tief ausgespült, matschig usw.) und gerade die passende Länge um sich am Sonntag Nachmittag ausgiebig anzustrengen 
Was mir außerdem sehr gut daran gefällt sind die vielfältigen Möglichkeiten zum Abkürzen die man auf der Strecke hat wenn man mal net so gar viel fahren will oder kann. Gerade deswegen fahre ich Teile der Strecke auch öfter mal als Feierabendrunde ab 
So und heute ist erstmal Bike putzen angesagt...Wetter ist eh net der Hit...

happy biking


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. September 2007)

Das hört sich echt gut an... die MTB4 werde ich als nächste Tour
in Angriff nehmen. Auch wenn ich Trailtechnisch jetzt ein bißchen
verwöhnt bin. 
Die Abfahrt vom Rabbijoch war mal wieder gigantisch! Nicht gerade
leicht (vorher hatte es geregnet), aber noch fahrbar. 
Jetzt muss ich wieder auf die örtlichen Trails.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Rabbijoch war mal wieder gigantisch! Nicht gerade
> leicht (vorher hatte es geregnet), aber noch fahrbar.



Momentamal: ist das schon dein ganzer Bericht zur TransAlp Classic???   
Los berichte doch mal, wie es war? Wer hat geguided? Wie waren die anderen Teilnehmer? Wetter? Essen, Hotels, etc? Pannen, Unfälle?  ....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. September 2007)

Bericht folgt heute Nachmittag. Bin noch dabei die Bilder zu sortieren, und
muss gleich nochmal in Bikeladen gehen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. September 2007)

1. Garmisch - Imst
2. Imst - Nauders
3. Nauders - Naturns
4. Naturns - St. Walburg
5. St. Walburg - Tuenno
6. Tuenno - Riva

Guide: Robert

Wetter war am ersten Tag perfekt: Sonne, 27 Grad und trockene Trails.
Ab Nauders sah die Sache etwas anders aus... Immer wieder Schauer und 
10-17 Grad. Erst kurz vor Molveno ist das Wetter besser geworden, und
wir konnten dann in Arco noch das Eis mitnehmen. Sogar von Tuenno aus
mussten wir im Regen starten  

Abfahrt zum Reschensee bei feuchten Trail war schon sehr heikel. Auf
den Steinen ist man ziemlich gerutscht, und einen aus der Truppe hats
auch richtig überschlagen. Ergebnis: Schulter stark geprellt.

Auffahrt zur Naturnser Alm bei 10 Grad und Dauerregen. Zum Glück gabs 
oben einen Ofen zum einheizen und Klamotten trocknen. Danach Abfahrt
am Hochwart vorbei direkt nach St. Walburg.

Von St. Walburg zum Rabbijoch erstmal 2 Stunden Regen/10 Grad. Während
der Auffahrt hats dann zum Glück aufgehört zu Regnen und war hatte 
10 Grad... Oben an der Hütte hatte die Wirtin schon gar nicht mehr mit
uns gerechnet, da es morgens ein starkes Gewitter oben gab.

Bei der Abfahrt wurden dann erstmal sämtliche Klamotten angezogen, sowie 
warme Handschuhe. Da oben wars echt biestig kalt und windig. Die Abfahrt
war auch ziemlich rutschig, und die hälfte der Truppe hat sich für die
Forstautobahn entschieden. Wir sind zu fünft den Trail gefahren.
Auf dem Trail ist einer über den Lenker abgestiegen, und hat sich dabei
die Rippen so stark geprellt, das er am nächsten Tag nicht mitgefahren 
ist.

Pannen gab es keine... nur zwei kurze Stopps wegen Platten und einmal
Bremsbeläge wechseln.
Die Tour wurde ein bißchen geändert, und so hatten wir zum Schluss 420 Km
und 10500 Höhenmeter auf der Uhr.
Die Hotels waren wie immer sehr gut, und es gab überall ein kaltes Bier
für uns  

Ich hab versucht an Robert (Guide)  bei den Abfahrten dranzubleiben...kein Chance.
Nächstes Jahr nehm ich auch meine Protektoren mit. Bei dem Wetter könnten
die schnell hilfreich sein. Robert ist die schwereren Abfahrten auch mit
Protektoren gefahren... Trail zum Reschensee und Rabbijoch. Bevor die
Teile bei mir im Schrank liegen kann man die auch mitnehmen.

Auf die Bilder der anderen Jungs muss ich noch warten, da wir alle Bilder
sammeln und auf eine DVD brennen werden. Da gibts ein tolles Bild, wie ich
mich zum Rabbijoch hochkämpfe (27% Steigung)  
Für nächstes Jahr werde ich doch mal über ein leichteres Bike nachdenken.
Die 16,5 Kg da hochzuschleppen ist schon sehr grenzwertig. 
Bis zum Wasserfall bin ich allerdings gekommen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. September 2007)

Der Beweis... ich war da


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2007)

Neid ! 

ich will da auch wieder hin    

Schau mal, hier ist mein Beweisfoto...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. September 2007)

irgendwas sagt mir, das du besseres Wetter hattest...

Unten im Tal hat es bei uns richtig schön geregnet. Und bis zur
Kirchbergalm sind wir in Regenklamotten gefahren. Dann hats 
zumindest nicht mehr geregnet, aber trotzdem waren es nur
ca. 10 Grad.....brrrrr.


----------



## Kulminator (3. September 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> irgendwas sagt mir, das du besseres Wetter hattest...
> 
> Unten im Tal hat es bei uns richtig schön geregnet. Und bis zur
> Kirchbergalm sind wir in Regenklamotten gefahren. Dann hats
> ...



da muss ich dich korrigieren: es gibt keinen "schönen" Regen. Regen ist immer nass und der natürliche Feind des Schönwetterbikers  

In der Tat, wir hatten etwas besseres Wetter - wenngleich wir bei gefühlten 22 Grad oben am Rabbijoch etwas gefröstelt haben  .  In den Tälern wars dafür ohne Sonnencreme und ohne ärmellose Shirts kaum auszuhalten. Du siehst: wir hatten auch so unsere Sorgen  

Ich seh mal zu, daß ich mal wieder in eurer Gegend eine Runde drehen kann. Dann können wir uns besser austauschen... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## RolandMC (4. September 2007)

hallo zusammen,

wir d.h. 2 oder mehrere von uns möchten mal eine Tour vom Frankenwald abfahren. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen. Die Technik sollte im Vordergrund stehen.

Danke für eure Antworten
Roland


----------



## Kulminator (4. September 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> hallo zusammen,
> 
> wir d.h. 2 oder mehrere von uns möchten mal eine Tour vom Frankenwald abfahren. Welche würdet ihr empfehlen. Die Technik sollte im Vordergrund stehen.
> 
> ...



Hi Roland,
schau mal unter http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de und clicke auf Start. Bei den beschriebenen Touren sollte was passendes dabai sein... 
Gruß Roman


----------



## schu2000 (9. September 2007)

Hab mal ne Frage, vielleicht kann mir von euch jemand helfen:
Ich hab ein Problem mit dem Hinterrad an meinem neuen Bike, das scheint total asymetrisch eingespeicht zu sein (Hope Hoops).
Kennt jemand einen Bikeladen bei uns in der Gegend (KU/HO/BT/LIF/CO) wo man einen LRS nachzentrieren lassen kann und wo das auch richtig anständig gemacht wird??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. September 2007)

Also mein Bikeshop in Münchberg hat das bis jetzt immer einwandfrei
hinbekommen. 
Bikeshop Gerakaris 
http://www.shikra.net/

Wie kommst du auf asymetrisch?


----------



## schu2000 (9. September 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Also mein Bikeshop in Münchberg hat das bis jetzt immer einwandfrei
> hinbekommen.
> Bikeshop Gerakaris
> http://www.shikra.net/
> ...



Danke für den Tipp!
Wie ich darauf komme?? Weil der Reifen auf der linken Seite viel näher an der oberen Strebe des Hinterbaus dran is als auf der rechten. Wäre an sich vielleicht net schlimm, bloß ist eben links der Abstand so klein dass da ständig Steinchen die der Reifen mitnimmt an der Strebe den Lack abmachen. Hatte auch schon das Hinterrad von meinem alten Bike drin, bei dem war der Abstand links und rechts gleich.
Wobei ich mir heute noch gedacht hab ich werd erstmal versuchen wies ausschaut wenn ich den Reifen andersrum draufmache bzw. mal nen anderen Reifen draufmachen. Nicht das der fette Albert so asymetrisch ist...


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2007)

Sooooo....gestern bei dem tollen Wetter bin ich die MTB7 gefahren. Bericht (sorry wegen des langen Textes):

Das war vielleicht ne Schweinerei!! Hab mich an einem sowieso schon nicht gerade tollen Sonntag auf den Weg gemacht um denn mal die MTB7 in Angriff zu nehmen. Nun zähle ich mich zwar sowieso nicht gerade zu den Schönwetterbikern, aber diese Tour hatte es in sich: immer wieder Regen, jede Menge Wind, Temperaturen um die 10 Grad die einem bei Abfahrten auch mal vorkamen als würde es gleich anfangen zu schneien, auf Grund der verregneten letzten Tage jede Menge Matsch auf der Strecke...aber was solls, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts ;-)
Zunächst einmal ging es von Steinwiesen über Wallenfels nach Fels wo sich der für mich wohl bestgelegene Einstieg in die MTB7 befindet. Nach der ersten Steigung erreichte ich dann Bernstein, zwischen den ganzen Wald- und Trailpassagen geht es auf der gesamten Strecke immer wieder durch Dörfer (oder an denen vorbei) die mir bis dato vollkommen unbekannt waren - Unter- und Oberleupoldsberg, Meierhof, Rodeck, Unter- und Oberbrumberg, Elbersreuth...da werd ich wohl außer wenn ich diese Strecke mal wieder fahre kaum nochmal hinkommen  irgendwann in Schwarzenbach am Wald angekommen, freute ich mich auf die direkt vor mir liegenden Döbra Bike Fun Trails - aber denkste! Wegen einer fehlenden Streckenausschilderung in Schwarzenbach bin ich bis hinunter zur Rauschenhammermühle gefahren, was angesichts der kühlen Temperaturen und der Näße nicht gerade motivierend war. Ich hab mich dann allerdings zusammengerissen, bin wieder nach Schwarzenbach hochgekurbelt und habe dann dort nach einigem Suchen die richtige Abzweigung an der Kirche vorbei erwischt. Die als nächstes folgenden Bike Fun Trails bin ich zwar runtergefahren und hab auch den kleinen Übungsparcours unten mitgenommen, um die Trails mehrfach abzufahren war es mir allerdings einfach zu kalt und zu nass, also habe ich mich dort auch nicht allzu lange aufgehalten. Zumal die nächste Etappe auch nicht gerade einfach war - die Erklimmung des Döbrabergs. Wobei mir dieses allerdings nicht mal sooo heftig vorkam - viel aufregender (für mich  ) war es das erste mal die Radarkuppel aus der Nähe zu sehen  nach einem kurzen Zwischenstopp um mir ein zweites Trikot anzuziehen (vom Döbraberg aus ging es ja schließlich erstmal abwärts, und Abfahrten waren an dem Tag sehr frostig) ging es dann allmählich wieder zurück Richtung Fels - natürlich nicht auf direktem Wege sondern mit einigem Rumgekurve in den Wäldern. Allerdings musste ich irgendwann aber feststellen dass mir langsam aber sicher die Puste und die Kraft ausging. Obendrein hab ich nach Elbersreuth auch noch beim ersten Anlauf den Einstieg in den Trail Richtung Fels verpasst, was mich nochmal ca. 20-30 Minuten gekostet hat - natürlich hab ich mich so verfranst dass ich, um wieder zurück zu kommen wieder schön bergauf fahren "durfte". Um dann - wie wenn mir grad das Brett vorm Kopf runtergefallen wäre - den Traileinstieg zu sehen! Leider war es zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon recht spät (ca. dreiviertel 8) und auch nicht mehr wirklich hell, und so konnte ich diesen (unter anderen Bedingungen sicher recht geilen) Trail nur langsam und halb blind hinunter fahren - Licht hatte ich natürlich keines dabei, ich hatte ja nicht damit gerechnet dass ich so lange unterwegs bin. In Fels angekommen fuhr ich dann schnell die restlichen Kilometer nach Hause nach Steinwiesen. Dort kam ich dann gegen dreiviertel 9 nach sieben Stunden und laut GPS gut 80km im Dunkeln an und wurde zum Glück auch schon mit frischen Klamotten und nem leckeren Abendessen erwartet, wonach ich mir dann noch ein schönes, wärmendes und entspannendes heißes Bad gönnte!
Zusammenfassend kann ich zur MTB7 folgendes sagen: an sich hat die Strecke ein paar sehr schöne Trails zu bieten, nur leider war das meiste davon einfach nur buchstäblich "abgesoffen". Auch die Döbra Bike Fun Trails sind unter anderen Umständen sicherlich ne feine Sache - aber mir fehlte einfach die Motivation dort noch ein bißchen herumzuturnen...sehr schön dürfte sicherlich auch der tolle Trail vor Fels sein - unter der Voraussetzung dass man entweder tagsüber oder mit Licht fährt  alles in allem eine meiner Meinung nach doch überraschend beanspruchende Route mit vielen tollen Teilstrecken. Im Großen und Ganzen hat es aber trotz der widrigen Wetterverhätnisse Spaß gemacht - andernfalls hätte ich mir die Strecke auf keinen Fall komplett reingezogen ;-) ob ich das nächste Mal allerdings wieder von Steinwiesen aus mitm Fahrrad anfahre oder ich das Bike aufs Auto packe und so hinfahre muss ich mir nochmal überlegen!!
Und heute ist erst mal Bike putzen angesagt - das schaut ja aus wie Sau :-D







Den Text ich einfach von meiner Seite übernommen - war zu faul extra noch einen Text zu verfassen  Original + Bilder + Google Earth-Track gibts bei http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de/site/80/
Ich hoffe der Streckenbericht macht trotzdem Spaß zu lesen!!


Sven


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. September 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> Wie ich darauf komme?? Weil der Reifen auf der linken Seite viel näher an der oberen Strebe des Hinterbaus dran is als auf der rechten. Wäre an sich vielleicht net schlimm, bloß ist eben links der Abstand so klein dass da ständig Steinchen die der Reifen mitnimmt an der Strebe den Lack abmachen. Hatte auch schon das Hinterrad von meinem alten Bike drin, bei dem war der Abstand links und rechts gleich.
> Wobei ich mir heute noch gedacht hab ich werd erstmal versuchen wies ausschaut wenn ich den Reifen andersrum draufmache bzw. mal nen anderen Reifen draufmachen. Nicht das der fette Albert so asymetrisch ist...



...also ist anscheinend die Felge nicht richtig mittig zentriert. Das kann
natürlich sein. Ist mir auch schon passiert...bin aber auch kein professioneller
Einspeicher  

Selber machen macht auch Spaß... Zentrierständer und nen Speichenschlüssel
und los gehts


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. September 2007)

war am Samstag einer aus dem Forum an der B173 am Abzweig zur 
Löhmarmühle gestanden? Hab da einen mit nem MTB gesehen, der gerade
was gegessen hat.
Ich war da mit meiner Straßenfräse unterwegs, weil das Enduro neue
Bremsen kriegt, und in der Werkstatt steht.


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


>



igittigittigitt.... da klebt ja der halbe Frankenwald dran ... Pass nur auf, daß dich nun keiner wegen Flurschaden verklagen will....


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> igittigittigitt.... da klebt ja der halbe Frankenwald dran ... Pass nur auf, daß dich nun keiner wegen Flurschaden verklagen will....



Naja Mooooooment mal  da hab ich mit meinem alten Bike schon schlimmeres durchgemacht. Hab da glaub ich mal nach so einer Matschfahrt geschätzte 2,5kg Schlamm mit rumgefahren  
Außerdem war das ja alles auf einer offiziell ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Strecke


----------



## Kulminator (10. September 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja Mooooooment mal  da hab ich mit meinem alten Bike schon schlimmeres durchgemacht. Hab da glaub ich mal nach so einer Matschfahrt geschätzte 2,5kg Schlamm mit rumgefahren
> Außerdem war das ja alles auf einer offiziell ausgeschilderten Mountainbike-Strecke



Unter uns: ich wollte am WE auch die MTB7 fahren - habe es aber aufgrund der Schlechtwetterprognosen sein gelassen.  Sonst hättet ihr ganz sicher eine Einladung von mir bekommen... na ja, ich stelle mir eben vor, ich wäre mit eingesautem Bike im Auto am Sonntag abend hierher zurückgefahren. Wahrscheinlich hätten mich die Bayrisch-Hessischen Grenzposten wegen Schnmuggelsversuchs eines kompletten Mittelgebirges festgehalten und nicht weiterfahren lassen?  

Na ja, am Freitag gehts für mich erst mal in die Sonne - die Kanaren rufen  ... 2 Wochen Sonne und Faulenzen ... Bitte kein Neid.... 
Gruß Roman


----------



## schu2000 (10. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Unter uns: ich wollte am WE auch die MTB7 fahren - habe es aber aufgrund der Schlechtwetterprognosen sein gelassen.  Sonst hättet ihr ganz sicher eine Einladung von mir bekommen...



Ich war auch schweeeer am Überlegen ob ich das machen soll (will) oder net...zumal es kurz bevor ich los gefahren bin daheim schon mal kurz geregnet hat. Und als ich in Fels auf die MTB7 bin hats dann auch wieder geregnet...aber wenn man erstmal nass ist und man schon ausschaut wie Sau isses gar nicht mehr so schlimm  



Kulminator schrieb:


> na ja, ich stelle mir eben vor, ich wäre mit eingesautem Bike im Auto am Sonntag abend hierher zurückgefahren. Wahrscheinlich hätten mich die Bayrisch-Hessischen Grenzposten wegen Schnmuggelsversuchs eines kompletten Mittelgebirges festgehalten und nicht weiterfahren lassen?



 das ist für mich auch das Abschreckende wenns um Anfahrt im Auto geht. Hab zwar nen Dachträger aber wenn man nach so einer Schlammschlacht das Bike noch da hoch wuchten soll dann schaut man ja aus als wär man aus nem Kriegsfilm entsprungen, mit Tarnung und so  werd mir wohl über kurz oder lang doch nen Heckträger zulegen!



Kulminator schrieb:


> Na ja, am Freitag gehts für mich erst mal in die Sonne - die Kanaren rufen  ... 2 Wochen Sonne und Faulenzen ... Bitte kein Neid....
> Gruß Roman



 was solls...ich muss ja auch nur noch vier Wochen arbeiten dann gehts auch ab in den Urlaub. Wissen zwar noch net wohin, aber Hauptsache irgendwohin wo es schön warm ist!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (11. September 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> was solls...ich muss ja auch nur noch vier Wochen arbeiten dann gehts auch ab in den Urlaub. Wissen zwar noch net wohin, aber Hauptsache irgendwohin wo es schön warm ist!!



.. Mitte Oktober gibts nicht mehr sooo viele Örtlichkeiten mit akzeptablen Temperaturen, oder? 
Ich meine ja, daß wir noch einen ganz heissen Herbst bekommen werden - nachdem der Sommer ja sooo verregnet und kalt war... das spricht für ausgedehnte Indian Summer Touren ... hmmm ...


----------



## schu2000 (11. September 2007)

Hehe, angedacht sind Ziele wie Äääääägypten und Tunesien - dort wird es auf alle Fälle noch schön warm sein 
Aber auf einen tollen Herbst hoff ich auch noch...weil ständig bei so am Gesäu mog ich a net fahren :kotz:


----------



## Kulminator (12. September 2007)

So wie es heute ausschaut, bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich Oktober mal wieder im schönen Frankenländle... Dann lade ich zu einer ausgedehnten Tour oder aber ich schliesse mich bzw. wir schliessen uns mal den Figera Jungs an... 

Wer Interesse hat, frag ich dann nochmals zu gegebener Zeit ab... 

Melde mich schon mal vorsorglich bis zum Ende des Monats hier ab... 
Gruß Kulmi


----------



## softcake (21. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ...oder aber ich schliesse mich bzw. wir schliessen uns mal den Figera Jungs an...



...irgendwann kommt jeder mal zu uns


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. September 2007)

Also ich werde am Sonntag mal den Wasserscheideweg übern Waldstein zum 
Schneeberg fahren. Ne ganz gepflegte Asphaltarme Runde. Mit Einkehrschwung 
am Waldsteinhaus. 
Ansonsten warte ich derzeit auf neue Bremsbeläge, da meine alten irgendwie
Öl abbekommen haben  
Das heißt morgen muss ich wieder die komischen XT Bremsen montieren, damit
ich wenigstens ein bißchen Verzögerung hab


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> So wie es heute ausschaut, bin ich höchstwahrscheinlich Oktober mal wieder im schönen Frankenländle... Dann lade ich zu einer ausgedehnten Tour oder aber ich schliesse mich bzw. wir schliessen uns mal den Figera Jungs an...



Also ich wäre dabei. Aber ich müsste erst mal wissen zu welchem Zeitpunkt gefahren wird, da ich nur Wochenends zu Hause bin und des Wetter müsste auch passen, wie heute zum Bespiel.

Mal ein Geheimtipp von mir:
Es gibt da einen schönen Singletrail im Höllental (1,2km; 160hm; ca 10 Windungen), wer die Stellen König David und Hirschsprung kennt, da ist der Trail.
Den hab ich schon vor langer Zeit mal entdeckt. Steine, Wurzeln, Waldboden, Wiese eigentlich alles was dazu gehört. Problem nur, das da viel Personenverkehr herrscht, da das ein beliebtes Tourismusziel ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. September 2007)

der Trail im Höllental ist bekannt... denke ich. Bin ihn vor einer Woche gefahren.
Ich möchte mal sagen das der schon zu den besten hier gehört. Aber net zuviel
verraten sonst fährt da jeder Depp  

Da kann man doch oben noch vom Aussichtspunkt ins Tal gucken, und dann
gehts los, oder? Vielleicht gibts ja noch nen zweiten...glaub ich aber net.
Der is auf jeden Fall die Auffahrt wert!!!!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. September 2007)

Ich lauf da nächstes Wochenende mal rauf und geh dann dem einen Schlid nach,   das da oben am Baum hängt: "Hirschsprung - steiler Abstieg". Wollt heut zwar schon mitn Rad runterollen, aber sicher ist sicher, vorher lieber mal ablaufen!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. September 2007)

Der steile Abstieg geht links runter. Der Trail den ich kenne geht an der Stelle 
rechts durch den Wald, überquert einen Waldweg und kommt dann unten 
in der Nähe der Straße raus.


----------



## Wurscht (22. September 2007)

Yep!! Der Weg, von dem ihr sprecht, hat mich vor 3 Jahren überhaupt erst zum mountainbiken gebracht. Bin den damals mit meinem völlig ungefederten Starrrahmenbike runter - halbes Jahr später hab ich mir dann mein Fully gekauft.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. September 2007)

|------------------- Wasserscheideweg -------------| Waldsteinhaus -------|Rudolfstein | Schneeberg -------| Waldstein

Hier meine Tour von letztem WE... 80km 1700hm durch Fichtelgebirge.
Fast nur Waldwege inkl. der besten Trails  

Hab einfach die zwei Kurven zusammengeschnitten, da ich ne Stunde
am Waldsteinhaus auf mein Essen gewartet hab... mann war da viel los


----------



## Kulminator (29. September 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Mal ein Geheimtipp von mir:
> Es gibt da einen schönen Singletrail im Höllental (1,2km; 160hm; ca 10 Windungen), wer die Stellen König David und Hirschsprung kennt, da ist der Trail.
> Den hab ich schon vor langer Zeit mal entdeckt. Steine, Wurzeln, Waldboden, Wiese eigentlich alles was dazu gehört. Problem nur, das da viel Personenverkehr herrscht, da das ein beliebtes Tourismusziel ist.



Hola Amigos.... habe das 18te deutsche Bundesland (Gran Canaria) wieder verlassen und bin wieder in der verregneten Republik.... 

Stichwort "Höllental": sagt mir was!?? Grübel? Aber nicht genug, um zu wissen, wo das Tal ist? Wer befreit mich aus der Unkenntnis? Oder möchte demnächst jemand ne Tour dorthin anbieten???  Eventuell kommendes Wochenende?

Ansonsten werde ich morgen in den Wäldern des Spessarts mein Unwesen treiben... Keine Sorge, habe mit Bruder Jörn angenehmen geistlichen Beistand...


----------



## schu2000 (30. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Stichwort "Höllental": sagt mir was!?? Grübel? Aber nicht genug, um zu wissen, wo das Tal ist? Wer befreit mich aus der Unkenntnis? Oder möchte demnächst jemand ne Tour dorthin anbieten???  Eventuell kommendes Wochenende?



Hey ho zurück vom Urlaub? Hoffe es war besseres Wetter als hier bei uns...
Höllental is in der Gegend bei Bad Steben (grob gesagt), man könnte sagen da wo das Höllen Sprudel-Wasser usw. und die Kohlensäure herkommt 
Kannte das bisher auch nur als relativ langweiligen Schotterradweg der bei Sonntagsnachmittagtouren mit nem Freund mit Trekkingrad kaum flüssig zu befahren war, wegen der vielen Spaziergänger...sollte da nächstes Wochenende was gehen bin ich evtl. auch mit dabei  das Wochenende drauf (ab 12.) bin ich dann für eine Woche in der Türkei, Sonne tanken!! Endlich!!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (30. September 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Stichwort "Höllental": sagt mir was!?? Grübel? Aber nicht genug, um zu wissen, wo das Tal ist? Wer befreit mich aus der Unkenntnis? Oder möchte demnächst jemand ne Tour dorthin anbieten???  Eventuell kommendes Wochenende?



Heut hab ich n paar Bilder vom Trail am König David gemacht. Zu sehen in meinem Fotoalbum.(Start ist RIMG0204 und dann bis RIMG0187)
Ich hab ab Mittwoch langes Wochenende, also da sollte schon was zusammenkommen. 
Hätte sogar schon ne Tour im Kopf, bin ich aber selber noch net gefahren. Ist auch keine offizielle MTB-Tour. 
*Streckenverlauf:* Naila-Culmitz-Bärenhaus-Döbrastöckchen-Schwarzenbach-BikeFunTrailDöbra-Schwarzenbach-Straßdorf-Lippertsgrün-Froschbach-Geroldsreuth-Hirschberglein-Bad Steben-Mordlau-Zeitelwaidt-Krötenmühle-Blechschmidtenhammer-Wiedeturm-KönigDavid-Hölle-Marxgrün-Griesbach-Rodesgrün-Selbitz-Naila 
*Trails zwischen:*
Hirschberglein-Bad Steben;ca.2km;Wiese,Wurzel,Wald
Zeitelwaidt-Krötenmühle;ca.1,5km;steile Schotterabfahrt
Krötenmühle-Blechschmidtenhammer;ca.2km;nur Wurzelstrecke 
KönigDavid-Hölle;ca.1,2km;Wald,Wurzel,Steine
Griesbach-Rodesgrün;ca.2km;Wald
Ist nur eine gedachte Strecke, Abschnitte davon bin ich schon gefahren. Gesamtlänge ist Schätzungsweise so zwischen 40km und 50km, kann auch länger sein. Ist leider auch sehr viel Asphalt dabei.
Hat jemand einen anderen Vorschlag für ne Tour zum Singletrail-König David?...


----------



## schu2000 (2. Oktober 2007)

Also falls ihr am morgigen Feiertag oder am Wochenende fahrt dann wär ich evtl. auch mit dabei!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Oktober 2007)

Die Wettervorhersage sagt für die nächsten drei Tage schlechtes Wetter voraus. (Regen, Wind)
Für mich als Schönwetterfahrer also nix. Am Wochenende vlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Oktober 2007)

Ich kann auch frühestens am Wochenende - ist aber noch nicht 100 % in trockenen Tüchern... Keep you postet...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Oktober 2007)

Hier mal ein Google-Bild mit der eingezeichneten Strecke die ich beschrieben hab. Naja, etwas verschwommen, klein, aber man kann es ungefähr erkennen.
Ich leg mal jetzt a Zeit fest (vorläufig): Samstag 8.10., 11:00 Uhr, Bahnhof Naila (??)


----------



## schu2000 (2. Oktober 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Google-Bild mit der eingezeichneten Strecke die ich beschrieben hab. Naja, etwas verschwommen, klein, aber man kann es ungefähr erkennen.



In der Tat recht klein...ist das aus Google Earth?? Wenn ja kannst Du das evtl. als kml oder gpx hochladen??



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich leg mal jetzt a Zeit fest (vorläufig): Samstag 8.10., 11:00 Uhr, Bahnhof Naila (??)



Hmmm....8.10.?? Also das nächste mal dass der 8.10. ein Samstag ist wird im Jahr 2011 der Fall sein  Aber ich schätze mal eher Du meinst Samstag, den 6.10.2007 oder?? Dann meld ich mich da mal vorläufig mit an!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Oktober 2007)

Ja, ich meinte den 6.10. 
Des Bild ist von Google-Earth, die Strecke hab ich selber eingezeichnet. Ich kanns mal versuchen, ob ichs größer bekomm.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Oktober 2007)

langsam aber sicher gehts aufs wochenende zu, übermorgen ist schon samstag...sind noch weiter mitfahrer da??


----------



## KlanerZwerg (4. Oktober 2007)

Und des Wetter soll auch noch gut werden, um die 20°C und Sonnenschein. Durch den heutigen Regen könnte die Strecke aber matschig sein. 
Es bleibt aber beim Termin *6.10. 11:00Uhr Bahnhof Naila*.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Oktober 2007)

ja matschig wird es wohl definitiv werden. war gestern knapp 40km unterwegs, hatte leider nur ca. zweieinhalb stunden zeit. hauptsächlich auf der mtb4 ab steinwiesen bis langenau, von dort zurück nach steinwiesen und dann hier in der umgebung noch ein bißchen, hab ausgesehen wie sau  klamotten mussten danach direkt ab in die waschmaschine und ich in die dusche


----------



## schu2000 (6. Oktober 2007)

So, zurück von der Tour  war ja jetzt "nur" ne Zwei-Mann-Tour da sich niemand weiter gemeldet hat, aber schön wars trotzdem!! Bericht (mal wieder viiieeel zu lang ) wieder einfach von meiner Homepage kopiert 
Heute gings zur Abwechslung mal nicht alleine auf Tour sondern zusammen mit einem weiteren Biker aus dem Forum. Start war deshalb auch nicht daheim sondern in Naila am Bahnhof. Zunächst einmal ging es über Culmitz meistens über Wald- und Feldwege nach Schwarzenbach am Wald. Von dort aus ging es dann erstmal auf die Döbra Bike Fun Trails, auf der ich es mir nicht nehmen lassen konnte wieder eine Runde auf dem Übungsparcours zu drehen  wo man runterfährt muss man früher oder später wieder rauf, und so kurbelten wir wieder hoch nach Schwarzenbach. Nach einem Seitenwechsel (in Bezug auf die B173) gings dann weiter über Lippertsgrün und Geroldsreuth nach Bad Steben, von dort nach Lichtenberg, hinab nach Blechschmidtenhammer und von dort zum Anstieg hoch zum "König David", einem Aussichtspunkt oberhalb des Höllentals. Von dort gings dann über einen seeeehr interessanten Singletrail wieder abwärts. Sehr interessant vor allem deswegen weil es nicht nach dem Motto "Bremse auf und rollen lassen" hinunter ging, sondern man wegen der steinigen Strecke schon aufpassen musste wo man genau fährt! Ein sehr lohnenswerter Trail!! Nach dieser tollen Abfahrt ging es dann wieder Richtung Blechschmidtenhammer durchs Höllental (Wanderer- und Spaziergänger-Marathon  ) nach Marxgrün, wo sich unsere Wege dann auch trennten und ich zurück nach Naila zum Bahnhof fuhr.
Die Tour (knapp 60 Kilometer und an die 1000 Höhenmeter) war mal wieder eine schöne Abwechslung zu den bekannten Strecken die ich in den letzten Wochen zu oft abgefahren bin. Highlights waren natürlich die Döbra Bike Fun Trails und die Abfahrt vom König David! Schade nur dass die Wettervorhersage nicht das halten konnte was sie versprochen hat. Vorausgesagt waren ja an die 20 Grad, tatsächlich waren es aber nur maximal 14 Grad, die einem durch abschnittsweise starken Wind noch wesentlich kälter vorgekommen sind...aber zumindest sind wir trocken geblieben!!
Ein paar wenige Bilder und Google Earth-Track (kmz) gibts wieder auf meiner Homepage

happy biking 
sven


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (8. Oktober 2007)

Servus Leute,
ich möchte mich mal kritisch über die Veröffentlichung (mit Bildern und Google Earth-Track) des Höllental-Abschnitts
der oben genannten Tour äussern.
Achtung, es geht hier NICHT darum dass ihr da nicht fahren sollt, sondern nur um die Verbreitung der Info im WWW !
Der Hintergrund ist folgender: Wir (das sind Locals aus dem Raum Geroldsgrün) sind im Höllental seit gut 15 Jahren
gelegentlich unterwegs. Ich selbst bin, motiviert durch diesen Thread, erst gestern abend vor Ort gewesen. 
Seitdem sind wir zwei mal von einem zuständigen Revierförster darüber belehrt worden, dass man abseits des Tal-Hauptweges
nicht Radfahren darf. Ein nicht unerheblicher Teil das Tals ist als Naturschutzgebiet ausgewiesen, vorallem rund um
König David und Hirschsprung.
Desweiteren quert neuerdings der "Frankenweg" dieses Gebiet. Dieser wird in den lokalen Medien stark beworben
und ist an Sonn- und Feiertagen wohl in letzter Zeit auch stärker frequentiert.
Da es den Konflikt Wanderer <--> Biker im Frankenwald überhaupt noch nicht gab, soll dies möglichst auch so bleiben!
Deshalb sollte man die Trails an Tagen mit erhöhtem Wandereraufkommen möglichst meiden.
Eine gewisse Menge an Bikern verträgt das Höllental schon, zumal die meisten Wanderer sehr freundlich reagieren,
aber "Werbung" muss nicht unbedingt sein (auch in eurem Sinne).
Ende der 90er Jahre wurde in der Frankenpost ein Artikel veröffentlicht bezüglich Erweiterung der Naturschutzgebiete.
Darin war auch zu lesen dass Verbotsschilder für Radfahrer aufgestellt würden - dazu kam es glücklicherweise nie.
Jetzt liegt es bei uns, zu vermeiden dass noch einmal jemand auf solche Ideen kommt.
Die ganze Thematik ist übertragbar auf alle guten Singletrails abseits der ausgewiesenen MTB-Routen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (8. Oktober 2007)

@X-Wejch-Fan:  kann Dir da nur voll zustimmen, man sollte vorher reagieren. In Muc und den Alpen ist die Front zwischen Wanderern, Förstern und Bikern zum Teil wirklich verhärtet (was auch verständlich ist, wenn man manche Leute fahren sieht). Wäre schade um das schöne Stückerl im Höllental.

Man sollte vielleicht auch überlegen, ob man schöne Trails überhaupt so wie hier im Forum publik macht, da nach solchen Berichten erfahrungsgemäß erstmal die "Massen" einfallen.

DIMB Trailrules


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2007)

ja dann keine fahrberichte und tracks mehr. zumindest hier nicht.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2007)

Also jetzt muss ich mich auch mal zu Worte melden: grundsätzlich stimme ich den Aussagen zu, den Konflikt Wanderer - Biker nicht zu strapazieren. 
ABER: der Frankenwald ist nicht Oberbayern (bzw. die Alpen) und es wird unweigerlich zu Begegnungen im Wald kommen, die nicht immer konstruktiv zu lösen sind. Das ist ein gewisser Lern- und Erfahrungsprozess, der nicht dadurch zu lösen ist, daß man der einen Interessensgruppe verbietet, was anderen erlaubt ist. Meiner Meinung nach ist die Bikerfraktion im Frankenwald so klein, daß die beschriebene Gefahr der Überbesiedlung wohl kaum realistisch ist. Ausgewiesene Naturschutzgebiete sind natürlich als solche zu beachten - gleichlautendes gilt für die DIMB Regeln!

Ich fände es aber sehr schade, wenn die Locals ihre Geheimtrails so geheim halten, daß niemals niemand etwas davon erfährt - frei dem Motto: Schatzkiste auf, Singletrail rein, Schatzkiste zu!   Vielleicht soll in der Tat nicht zu viel Werbung gemacht werden (zumal ja kein kommerzielles Interesse besteht), aber ich fände es sehr schade, dieses Forum in der Form abzuwerten und eine Zensur der Beiträge anzuregen.

Ich stehe gerne zur Diskussion meines Beitrages Rede und Antwort...
Gruß 
Kulmi


----------



## decay (8. Oktober 2007)

Sorry, sollte ganz und gar nicht oberlehrerhaft klingen (und schon gar nicht nach Zensur)


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (8. Oktober 2007)

Also: mir ging es auch nicht um Zensur aber:
Das Gebiet um den König David IST Naturschutzgebiet. (und als solches auch mit einem Schild am Beginn des Weges gekennzeichnet.
Folgenden Text übernehme ich mal aus der "Verordnung über das Naturschutzgebiet Höllental" welcher im Netz zum Download steht:

  (2) Ferner ist es nach Art.7 Abs 3 satz 2 BayNatSchG verboten:
1. außerhalb der dem öffentlichen Verkehr gewidmeten Straßen
mit Fahrzeugen aller Art zu fahren oder diese dort abzustellen,
ausgenommen das Befahren das befestigten Weges entlang der Selbitz mit Fahrrädern.

Und deshalb finde ich es nicht gut wenn dieses Gebiet als "Tourentip" auftaucht.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2007)

Entschuldigungen angenommen...   

Ich nehme an, daß sich auf den urgeheimen Geheimtrails rund um das Höllental die bayerischen Naturschutzbeamten tummeln und uns Bikern aus Leidenschaft das Befahren des befestigten Weges entlang der Selbitz vorbehalten bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Oktober 2007)

es stimmt schon das man nicht gleiche alle Trails rausposaunen sollte. Lieber mal 
was ausmachen und zusammen fahren. Oder per PM. 

Ich erzähl aber auch schon gerne wo schöne Abfahrten sind... 
Aber ich hab da bis auf ein einziges Mal keine Wanderer gesehen. Und die, die ich gesehen hab, 
hab ich vorbeigelassen (hab brav oben gewartet), und bin dann erst gefahren. 
Die haben ganz erstaunt geguckt  

Zum Glück gibts hier bei uns noch nette Wanderer


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2007)

also wenn manche einen tourenbericht, welcher auch nur als solcher gemeint war, als "tourentip" misinterpretieren dann kann ich auch nicht helfen. hab ja net reingeschrieben kurbelt alle mitm rad da hoch und fahrt runter sondern lediglich den trail beschrieben. und da es eine recht interessante strecke ist hab ich das sicherlich auch mit einer gewissen begeisterung gemacht. ich für meinen teil habe aus dieser geschichte gelernt, dementsprechend verzichte ich zukünftig hier auch auf weitere tourenberichte. und die gpx-tracks bzw. google earth-dateien werden zukünftig auf meiner festplatte bleiben


----------



## KlanerZwerg (8. Oktober 2007)

Servus, ich muss mal auch was dazu sagen! 
Das das Höllental ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, weiß ich. 
ABER: Es führt ein ausgeschilderter Radweg hoch zum König David Aussichtspunkt. 
UND: ein Verbotsschild für "Fahrzeuge aller Art" wurde bisher nicht aufgestellt. Lediglich, wie es auf Forststraßen üblich ist, wurde ein Verbotsschild für "motorrisierte Fahrzeuge" aufgestellt. Ein Verbotschild für "Radfahrer" gibt es im Radfahrerfreundlichen Altlandkreis Naila nicht. Weder auf öffentlichen noch auf Forst-Straßen. 
UND: solange es diese Schilder hier nicht gibt werde ich weiterhin *"Wandererfreundlich"* meine entdeckten 6 Trails runterfahren (König David eingeschlossen). Bin auch weiterhin auf der Erkundung nach weiteren Trails. 
Ich denke ein "Massenrun" auf diesen Trail wird es nicht geben, da dieser nicht leicht zu finden ist. Weder von oben, noch von unten, ist ja auch ein großes Labirynth, das Höllental.



Kulminator schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Bikerfraktion im Frankenwald so klein, daß die beschriebene Gefahr der Überbesiedlung wohl kaum realistisch ist. Ausgewiesene Naturschutzgebiete sind natürlich als solche zu beachten!
> 
> Ich fände es aber sehr schade, wenn die Locals ihre Geheimtrails so geheim halten, daß niemals niemand etwas davon erfährt - frei dem Motto: Schatzkiste auf, Singletrail rein, Schatzkiste zu!


*!!!RICHTIG!!!:*(zu beiden Punkten)

*So jetzt zurück zum Thread:* Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob die MTB 5 bei Wallenfels wieder befahren werden kann? Da auf der I-Net Seite von Frankenwald-aktiv immer noch da steht, "momentan nicht befahrbar".
Da dieser Wegezustandsbericht seit März nicht geändert wurde, geh ich mal davon aus, dass die Leute da schlafen.
Am So den 14.10. will ich die MTB 4 fahren. Startpunkt Steinwiesen am Schwimmbadparkplatz, Uhrzeit ~13:30Uhr. Wer mitfahren will --> melden!!! Werds oben im Terminkalender auch eintragen.
Bis denn.


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob die MTB 5 bei Wallenfels wieder befahren werden kann? Da auf der I-Net Seite von Frankenwald-aktiv immer noch da steht, "momentan nicht befahrbar".
> Da dieser Wegezustandsbericht seit März nicht geändert wurde, geh ich mal davon aus, dass die Leute da schlafen.



Hi,

Ich werd das Teilstück am Mittwoch evtl. in ne kleine Tour einbauen und dann mal berichten!! Kommt aber noch drauf an ob ich mein "Fahrzeug" bis dahin wieder flottkrieg, habs doch heute tatsächlich geschafft beim Bike putzen ne Schraube vom Schwingenlager zu versieben ich oida Zipflklatscha 


Sven


----------



## Kulminator (8. Oktober 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Lieber mal was ausmachen und zusammen fahren.



 



> UND: solange es diese Schilder hier nicht gibt werde ich weiterhin "Wandererfreundlich" meine entdeckten 6 Trails runterfahren (König David eingeschlossen). Bin auch weiterhin auf der Erkundung nach weiteren Trails.
> Ich denke ein "Massenrun" auf diesen Trail wird es nicht geben, da dieser nicht leicht zu finden ist. Weder von oben, noch von unten, ist ja auch ein großes Labirynth, das Höllental.



echt? [Flüstermodusan] Du kennst 6 geheime Trails im Höllental? [Flüstermodusaus] .. Halten wir uns demnächst mal an die obige Aussage von HauDraufWieNix, bitte bitte...  ?


----------



## decay (8. Oktober 2007)

Meld mich dann auch mal wenn ich wieder dahoam bin


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2007)

hehe aber bitte erst nachm 19.10. wenn ich ausm urlaub wieder zrück bin?? damit mer dann auch mehr als bloß zwei leutz san


----------



## Kulminator (9. Oktober 2007)

... o.k. , dann machen wir aber einen supergeheimen Geheim-LMB in Kleinschrift ...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (9. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> :
> [Flüstermodusan] Du kennst 6 geheime Trails im Höllental? [Flüstermodusaus]



Nein nicht ganz. [Flüstermodusan]  Meine Trails: 2x Höllental, 2x um Marxgrün, 1x um Bad Steben, 1x Carlsgrün? [Flüstermodusaus]


----------



## KlanerZwerg (9. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> :
> [Flüstermodusan] Du kennst 6 geheime Trails im Höllental? [Flüstermodusaus]



Nein nicht ganz.  [Flüstermodusan]  Meine Trails: 2x Höllental, 2x um Marxgrün, 1x um Bad Steben, 1x Carlsgrün? [Flüstermodusaus]

 !!!upps doppelt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne wissen, ob die MTB 5 bei Wallenfels wieder befahren werden kann? Da auf der I-Net Seite von Frankenwald-aktiv immer noch da steht, "momentan nicht befahrbar".
> Da dieser Wegezustandsbericht seit März nicht geändert wurde, geh ich mal davon aus, dass die Leute da schlafen.
> Am So den 14.10. will ich die MTB 4 fahren. Startpunkt Steinwiesen am Schwimmbadparkplatz, Uhrzeit ~13:30Uhr. Wer mitfahren will --> melden!!! Werds oben im Terminkalender auch eintragen.
> Bis denn.



ups Du hast ja oben die mtb5 gemeint. hab ich verwechselt mit dem stück der mtb4 vor wellesbach. nach einer kleinen husten- und schnupfenpause gestern (wenn alle um einen rum krank sind erwischt es einen selbst irgendwann doch auch  ) war ich heute mal dort. der obere teil vor der steilkurve ist befahrbar, liegt halt jede menge geäst rum, und die lustigen waldheinzelmännchen haben mitten rein schön ordentlich einige baumstücke gestapelt. direkt nach der steilkurve fängt dann ne schlammschlacht an, ist nach wie vor ziemlich ausgewaschen dort, wer da umfällt muss direkt in die waschmaschine  da sollte man auch net zu schnell durch die steilkurve heizen weils direkt danach anfängt mitm matsch...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (11. Oktober 2007)

Oouuhh!! Sieht so aus als wenns bis So nicht abtrocknen wird. Dann eben nach der Steilkurve abbremsen, um im Matsch nicht zu fliegen. 
Mit der MTB 5 meinte ich eigentlich die Beschilderung, da nach Kyrill ja viele Schilder nicht mehr am eigentlichen Ort standen. 

Achja, will denn sich keiner anmelden für Sonntag (MTB4)?? Noch fahr ich alleine.


----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Oouuhh!! Sieht so aus als wenns bis So nicht abtrocknen wird. Dann eben nach der Steilkurve abbremsen, um im Matsch nicht zu fliegen.



jupp so hab ichs auch gemacht. war schon voll in fahrt am oberen ende der kurve, matsch gesehen und bin dann gleich in die eisen und hab gebetet dass ich net irgendwo hängenbleib  und an einer passenden stelle wo ich die füße einigermaßen trocken abstellen konnt hab ich dann die bilder gmacht



> Mit der MTB 5 meinte ich eigentlich die Beschilderung, da nach Kyrill ja viele Schilder nicht mehr am eigentlichen Ort standen.



bin die mtb5 noch net komplett gefahren, nur einmal ab wallenfels ortsmitte bis nach dörnach und hab dann bei zeyern abgebrochen weil ich an dem tag irgendwie einfach keinen bock hatte   



> Achja, will denn sich keiner anmelden für Sonntag (MTB4)?? Noch fahr ich alleine.



ohne mich...leider...aber in dem fall bevorzuge ich es dann trotzdem bei um die 30 grad in der sonne am strand zu liegen und höchsten vom biken zu träumen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag geht bei mir leider net... bin den ganzen Tag unterwegs. Ich könnt höchstens Samstag... besser gesagt ich werd Samstag fahren. Weiß nur noch
net wann und wo. 
Jedenfalls werden jede Menge "geheime" Trails dabeisein


----------



## Kulminator (12. Oktober 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Achja, will denn sich keiner anmelden für Sonntag (MTB4)?? Noch fahr ich alleine.



Bin zwar am WE in Bayern - aber mehr im Süden Bayerns in der Rosenheimer Gegens als in Franken...  

Das Wetter soll ja schön werden, da wünsch ich viel Spass in den fränkischen Trails....


----------



## Kulminator (18. Oktober 2007)

Moin Miteinander, will mich mal wieder zurückmelden. Da ich mein Auto verkauft habe, muss ich (bis das Neue geliefert wird) erst mal 2 - 3 Wochen ohne fahrbaren Untersatz auskommen.  

Es wird also irgendwann im November bis mein rotes Wildes wieder fränkischen Boden profilieren darf....


----------



## schu2000 (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen!!
Mensch kaum ist man mal ne Woche net da schon ist der erste Schnee gefallen...der brutale Wetterkontrast zu Sonnenschein und Wärme in der Türkei...hab dort übrigens am Donnerstag auch ne MTB-Tour mitgemacht, allerdings waren die gut 30km mangels Bergen nicht wirklich anstrengend  da bin ich doch froh jetzt wieder im heimatlichen Frankenwald zu sein mit seinem ewigen Auf und Ab 
Ist irgendjemand heute oder morgen auf Achse?? Werd mich je nach Wetterlage ein bißchen aufs Rad schwingen...


Sven


----------



## Kulminator (20. Oktober 2007)

> Wenn man nicht so viel Wasser mitnehmen will, hilft nur noch Trocken-Wasser (in Pulverform).
> Wenn man Durst bekommt einfach das Pulver in Wasser einrühren und fertig ....



... verrat uns, wo es das Zeug gibt? Bitte bitte...


----------



## schu2000 (21. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... verrat uns, wo es das Zeug gibt? Bitte bitte...



Noch nicht...bin grad dabei das ganze vorzubereiten und dann gaaaanz groooß zu vermarkten und damit die große kohle zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2007)

JUHU !!!! 

Gute Nachrichten vom Autohändler meines Vertrauens! Er meint, daß es allmählich ernst wird und daß ich mir auf Wunschkennzeichen.de schon mal mein Lieblingskennzeichen reservieren soll. Ich soll ihm nächste Woche meine Unterlagen reinbringen und dann bin ich mit Sicherheit ab dem 06.November wieder mobil  ...

Dann würde sich am Wochenende 17./18.11 eine lockere Frankenwaldrunde anbieten? Ich berichte wieder, wenn es ernst wird.... 

Schönes Wochenende...


----------



## schu2000 (26. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Dann würde sich am Wochenende 17./18.11 eine lockere Frankenwaldrunde anbieten? Ich berichte wieder, wenn es ernst wird....



Bis dahin bin ich sicherlich auch wieder gesund...sitze im Moment krank geschrieben daheim, eine böse Grippe sucht mich heim. Also im Moment auch kein Biken   das ist richtiger Entzug, war am Samstag letztes mal auf meim Radl gsessn 
Aber ich drück Dir die Daumen wg. Auto!! Was wirds denn überhaupt für eines??


----------



## Kulminator (26. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bis dahin bin ich sicherlich auch wieder gesund...sitze im Moment krank geschrieben daheim, eine böse Grippe sucht mich heim. Also im Moment auch kein Biken   das ist richtiger Entzug, war am Samstag letztes mal auf meim Radl gsessn
> Aber ich drück Dir die Daumen wg. Auto!! Was wirds denn überhaupt für eines??



gute Besserung ... sieh nur zu, daß du die Grippe richtig ausheilen kannst und nicht zu bald wieder aufs Bike steigst. 

Zu meinem Neuen nur so viel: ich bleibe auch bei der Fahrzeugwahl meiner bayrischen Heimat treu - wenn auch nicht "blau-weiss"....


----------



## schu2000 (26. Oktober 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> gute Besserung ... sieh nur zu, daß du die Grippe richtig ausheilen kannst und nicht zu bald wieder aufs Bike steigst.



jepp...lieber so als dann vielleicht nochmal ne woche net biken weils wieder schlimmer wird. hab auch grad den jungs ausm leutenbacher thread abgesagt weil ich am sonntag mal zu denen wollt zum biken



Kulminator schrieb:


> Zu meinem Neuen nur so viel: ich bleibe auch bei der Fahrzeugwahl meiner bayrischen Heimat treu - wenn auch nicht "blau-weiss"....



oh audi??


----------



## Kulminator (27. Oktober 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> oh audi??


----------



## schu2000 (1. November 2007)

Also hier im Frankenwald-Fred is ja momentan absolut tote Hose........

Bin mittlerweile wieder fit, und deswegen hab ich den heutigen Feiertag auch für eine Runde MTB5 genutzt. Beziehungsweise wollte den Tag dafür nutzen  angefangen hats erstmal mit nem Snakebite weil ich in Wallenfels ja unbedingt bei ein paar Treppen spielen wollt und ich mitm Hinterrad an die Kante einer Stufe rangeknallt bin. Gut, Schlauch getauscht, wollt eh nochmal meine Oma besuchen  dann irgendwann auf die MTB5, nach Dörnach hochgekurbelt, war ganz erstaunt dass ich nach drei Wochen ohne richtiges Biken doch noch so gut hochgekommen bin. Ist aber immer noch ne knackige Steigung da hoch. Dann nach Dörnach wieder runter in den Zeyerngrund - auf der Abfahrt wirds schon etwas kalt, selbst mit langärmligem warmem Trikot und Jacke drüber...unten angekommen gehts nach kurzem wieder hoch Richtung Radspitze - wieder ne ganz schön anständige Steigung. Irgendwann teilt sich die Route in die normale Strecke und die "Einfache Strecke"...schon dort hängen die Schilder auf halb 9...ich nehm die normale Strecke hoch - den tiefen Reifenspuren im Boden nach zu urteilen waren da vor nicht allzu langer Zeit die Waldheinzelmännchen am Werke...und wie ich nach nicht allzu langer Fahrt feststellen muss haben die anscheinend an einer Kreuzung eines der Schilder "mitgenommen" - ich komme in Großvichtach raus. Na ok, dann fahr ich halt die MTB5 heut eben nicht komplett  noch ein bißchen ziellos auf Waldwegen rumgefahren, noch ein paar Höhenmeter vernichtet, und dann heim - denkste!! Circa zwei Kilometer bevor ich daheim bin höre ich wieder das Geräusch das ich heute schonmal hören musste - schon wieder ein Plattfuß. Ich glaub ich hätt einfach daheim bleiben sollen. Also das Bike heimschieben...wieso sind jetzt so viel Spaziergänger unterwegs?? Wie übel...und wenn man nur noch schiebt wirds auch ganz schön kalt!! Eine knappe halbe Stunde später bin ich daheim und schau mir den Reifen an - ein ca. 2cm langer, spitzer Stein steckt tief im Mantel und hat sich dementsprechend auch durch den Schlauch gebohrt...toll!! Ok, der Fat Albert hintendrauf hat eh schon einiges an Profil verloren, also drauf mitm Ersatz. Beim Draufmachen des neuen Reifens schlag ich mir dann auch noch die Hand an einer Speiche an und rupfe mir so ein Stück Haut vom Zeigefinger...jetzt aber weg mitm Bike!! Des is hald einfoch niä mei Douch hoid.... 

Jemand am Sonntag unterwegs??


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> und deswegen hab ich den heutigen Feiertag auch für eine Runde MTB5 genutzt.



Wie soll ich's nur sagen: mach's einfach wie ich! Leb in Hessen - da haste am 01. November keinen Feiertag   und kannst einfach net aufs Bike und dir die Finger schmutzig machen oder wund hauen...


----------



## schu2000 (4. November 2007)

@Kulmi: dann doch lieber in Bayern bleiben, Feiertag haben und mitm Bike unterwegs sein können, auch wenns an dem Tag net grad die tollste Tour war   

Bin heute aber doch nochmal die MTB5 angegangen. Diesmal hatte ich keine Platten, an der einen entscheidenden Kreuzung wo ein Schild fehlt bin ich diesmal richtig abgebogen, ich habs geschafft  allerdings war es net grad leicht, war gestern Abend in Nürnberg auf der Consumenta bei einer recht ausgiebigen Weinprobe, und so waren heute sowohl Geist als auch Fleisch schwach   die MTB5 ist aber sowieso net grad die Hammertour, hat ja nen verschwindend geringen Trail-Anteil, die meiste Zeit ist man auf Waldwegen unterwegs. Auf Grund der momentanen Wetterlage haben einige Teile der Strecke aber wohl eher die Bezeichnung "Schlammloch" verdient, dementsprechend hab ich vorhin auch ausgeschaut  gut die Tour mal gefahren zu haben, aber zu meinen Lieblingstouren wird die MTB5 sicherlich nicht gehören. Aber trotz der Kürze ist die Tour meiner Meinung nach erstaunlich fordernd was die Kondition angeht, dürfte wohl hauptsächlich an den knackigen Steigungen liegen die einen recht schnell auslaugen.

Kann jemand hier ne Alternative zum Fat Albert empfehlen? War zwar im Sommer sehr begeistert von ihm (super Grip in allen Lagen, m.M. trotzdem recht guter Rollwiderstand), aber ich glaub bei dem aktuellen Wetter is der nix. 1. nassen Asphalt kann er glaub ich nicht ab, hatte da heute auch wieder einen Fast-Sturz als ich auf nassem Asphalt in ne Kurve reinbin, und das net mal so gar schnell. Mir is einfach aus heiterem Himmel das Hinterrad mit nagelneuem Reifen weggeschmiert!! 2. Schlamm mag er find ich GAR nicht!! Setzt sich komplett zu und man kann dann denken dass man mit 2,35 Zoll breiten RR-Reifen unterwegs ist  allgemein find ich dass der FA eher ein Reifen für trockene Zeiten ist....
Hat jemand nen Vorschlag?? Merci!


So long, happy biking!!

Sven


----------



## KlanerZwerg (7. November 2007)

Servus, ich meld mich auch mal wieder.

 Also momentan is fahren bei mir nicht drin. Bei dem Wetter hab ich einfach keine Lust dazu. Bin eben nur ein Schönwetter-, Trocken- und Schneefahrer. Nasses Wetter wie zur Zeit kann ich nicht ab. 
Sollte aber bis zum Wochenende Schnee liegen, werde ich mal um den Döbraberg fahren.
Also bis denne


----------



## decay (7. November 2007)

schu2000: Big Betty in ORC hat mehr Grip. Ich habe hinten im Moment einen Minion DH, den will man aber nicht bergauf fahren. Nobbys sollten bei dem Wetter noch schlechter als Fat Albert sein, eventuell mal bei Maxxis reinschauen, was die in dem Segment noch haben.


----------



## schu2000 (7. November 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Servus, ich meld mich auch mal wieder.
> 
> Also momentan is fahren bei mir nicht drin. Bei dem Wetter hab ich einfach keine Lust dazu. Bin eben nur ein Schönwetter-, Trocken- und Schneefahrer. Nasses Wetter wie zur Zeit kann ich nicht ab.
> Sollte aber bis zum Wochenende Schnee liegen, werde ich mal um den Döbraberg fahren.
> Also bis denne



Ah, es herrscht noch Leben hier im Frankenwald-Fred  
Also so motiviert wie bei schönem Wetter bin ich bei den momentanen Umständen auch net, aber irgendwann muss ich einfach fahren  addicted to biking  werd am Wochenende (wenns draußen net gar so sehr rumsaut) eventuell mal die MTB3 abklappern...



decay schrieb:


> schu2000: Big Betty in ORC hat mehr Grip. Ich habe hinten im Moment einen Minion DH, den will man aber nicht bergauf fahren. Nobbys sollten bei dem Wetter noch schlechter als Fat Albert sein, eventuell mal bei Maxxis reinschauen, was die in dem Segment noch haben.



Danke für den Tip!! Hab mich im Nachbarfred bei den Leutenbachern auch mal erkundigt, die haben mir auch die Minion empfohlen, sind schon bestellt  die Big Betty wird aber leider wahrscheinlich eh net in meinen Hinterbau passen, da hat der Fat Albert schon nicht mehr viel Platz...oder wie breit sind die denn im Vergleich zum Fat Albert??


----------



## decay (8. November 2007)

Also der Minion DH baut in 2.35 nicht sonderlich breit, ein Fat Albert hat in mein Bergamont damals jedenfalls schon nicht mehr reingepasst  Nochmal, der Minion war keine direkte Empfehlung, selbst meine Freundin versägt mich auf Teer oder Forststraße brutal wenn ich das Ding draufhabe. Grip hat er genug für alle Situationen, aber leider halt auch mit den Nachteilen.
Betty baut imho noch wesentlich breiter/höher als der Fat Albert, Schwalbe insgesamt viel mächtiger als z.B. Maxxis.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. November 2007)

Also ich fahr den Minion in 2.5 und finde das der schon recht gut läuft. 
Da komm ich eher nicht hinterher weil mein Rad so schaukelt  
Da gibts wesentlich schlimmere. Und Rennen will man ja nicht fahren...


----------



## schu2000 (8. November 2007)

Mir ist eigentlich sowieso der Grip wichtiger als ein niedriger Rollwiderstand. In gewissen Grenzen natürlich, will mich trotzdem net unbedingt kaputtstrampeln  werd ja bald wissen wie sich die Minion fahren, warte noch auf die Lieferung. Hab aber die 2,35 Zoll-Version bestellt, weiß auch hier net ob der 2,5er bei meinem Bike in den Hinterbau passt. Hab übrigens ne Seite gefunden (hier im Forum) die haben mal die tatsächliche Breite einiger Reifen ermittelt, http://mtbtires.com/specs/ aber da stehen natürlich ausgerechnet die Minion net mit dabei.


----------



## geländesportler (8. November 2007)

check mal die Seite http://www.silberfische.net/ die haben alles eigentlich über Maxxis drinnen stehen, vor allem müsste der Shop in deiner Nähe sein!


----------



## Saddamchen (8. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mir ist eigentlich sowieso der Grip wichtiger als ein niedriger Rollwiderstand. In gewissen Grenzen natürlich, will mich trotzdem net unbedingt kaputtstrampeln  werd ja bald wissen wie sich die Minion fahren, warte noch auf die Lieferung. Hab aber die 2,35 Zoll-Version bestellt, weiß auch hier net ob der 2,5er bei meinem Bike in den Hinterbau passt. Hab übrigens ne Seite gefunden (hier im Forum) die haben mal die tatsächliche Breite einiger Reifen ermittelt, http://mtbtires.com/specs/ aber da stehen natürlich ausgerechnet die Minion net mit dabei.


Hallo Sven,
willkommen im Maxxis Club. Fahre auch den 2.35. Das Teil baut wirklich schmal, aber was solls! Das Ding hält den Hobel auf der Piste. Und das war ja dein Problem. Ich denke das Thema Rollwiederstand ist eigentlich nur ein Problem bei langen Asphaltstücken. Auf steilen Anstiegen in "freier Natur" ist der Rollwiederstand glaube ich nicht der Grund der einem Schwierigkeiten macht. Habe irgendwo gelesen, das der Rollwiederstand mit zunehmender Geschwindigkeit steigt. Also immer schön Asphalt meiden und die Sonne scheint dir aus dem Arsc...!! 
Ps: Mit dem 2.5-er wird es dann aber glaube ich schon langsam grenzwertig wenn die Touren länger sind.

Gruß
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (9. November 2007)

Moin... alles frisch im Frankenland? 

Sagt mal: wollen wir nicht ein Winterpokalteam gründen? Ist eigentlich eine gute Sache und etwas Motivation, wenn man wieder schlechtwetterbedingt gar keine Lust aufs Biken hat. Da ich schon in einem anderen Team mitfahre, kann ich leider hier nix organisieren. ABER: ich werf einfach mal die Frage in den Raum und wenn 3-4 Interessierte dabeiwären, muss nur ein Freiwilliger das Team gründen (das dauert keine 3 Minuten) und das Punktesammeln kann losgehen. Für alle, die bisher nicht wissen, was es damit auf sich hat, der kann sich ja hier schlaumachen... 

Grüsse aus dem Bembelländle...  
Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2007)

Hi Kulmi,

gut dass Du fragst, war schon drauf und dran mich bei dem anderen Franken-Team anzumelden  aber wenn Du schon in einem Team mitfährst dann fällst Du doch für ein eventuelles Team Frankenwald eh flach oder??
Davon mal abgesehen, was meinen die anderen hier?? KlanerZwerg?? HauDraufWieNix?? Jörg vielleicht??  Sonstjemand?? Halloooo Echoooooo  


Sven


----------



## Kulminator (10. November 2007)

ja, ich bin bei den Spessartwölfen angemeldet. Das sind die Jungs, mit denen ich üblicherweise durch die Wälder ziehe (immer erst mit dem Auto nach Franken zu fahren, ist halt etwas mühselig)... 

Bin mal gespannt, wie die Grundstimmung hier im Frankenwaldfred ist? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich gut verstehen, wenn die Leutchen im Herbst und Winter keine Böcke aufs Biken haben - aber es gibt ja auch Punkte fürs Skifahren (Langlauf sogar gleichwertig zum Biken) und andere Sportarten...


----------



## schu2000 (10. November 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> ... Bin eben nur ein Schönwetter-, Trocken- und Schneefahrer...



Also hier bei uns hats heut nacht geschneit bzw. es schneit immer noch


----------



## schu2000 (10. November 2007)

Hab heut gleich mal eine erste Ausfahrt im frischen Schnee gemacht  nicht dass ich es anders erwartet hätte, aber das Fahrgefühl ist schon ganz anders als ohne das weiße Zeug. Auf den abgelegeneren Waldautobahnen ist schon fast ein gewisses Tiefschneefeeling aufgekommen, da wars selbst auf ebener Strecke noch anstrengend zu kurbeln  leider wurde meine einstmalige Begeisterung für den Fat Albert heute noch mehr gedämpft, auch Schnee scheint er net unbedingt zu mögen. Hatte bergauf wie bergab oft zu tun die Spur zu halten, und das bei stets moderatem Tempo!! Wird Zeit dass die Minion kommen (krieg ich am Montag  ) Hab mich zwar gut eingepackt auf den Weg gemacht, aber irgendwann wars dann so weit: Schuhe und Socken waren durch, in den Fußzehen stellte sich ein nasskaltes Gefühl ein  zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich allerdings eh schon wieder nach Hause unterwegs. Mittlerweile ist aber alles wieder aufgetaut 
Hier noch ein Beweisbild mit meiner alten Heimat"stadt" Wallenfels im Hintergrund 








Sven


----------



## RolandMC (10. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hab heut gleich mal eine erste Ausfahrt im frischen Schnee gemacht  nicht dass ich es anders erwartet hätte, aber das Fahrgefühl ist schon ganz anders als ohne das weiße Zeug. Auf den abgelegeneren Waldautobahnen ist schon fast ein gewisses Tiefschneefeeling aufgekommen, da wars selbst auf ebener Strecke noch anstrengend zu kurbeln  leider wurde meine einstmalige Begeisterung für den Fat Albert heute noch mehr gedämpft, auch Schnee scheint er net unbedingt zu mögen. Hatte bergauf wie bergab oft zu tun die Spur zu halten, und das bei stets moderatem Tempo!! Wird Zeit dass die Minion kommen (krieg ich am Montag  ) Hab mich zwar gut eingepackt auf den Weg gemacht, aber irgendwann wars dann so weit: Schuhe und Socken waren durch, in den Fußzehen stellte sich ein nasskaltes Gefühl ein  zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich allerdings eh schon wieder nach Hause unterwegs. Mittlerweile ist aber alles wieder aufgetaut
> Hier noch ein Beweisbild mit meiner alten Heimat"stadt" Wallenfels im Hintergrund
> 
> 
> ...



Waren heute auch im Schnee unterwegs aber an eueren kommen wir noch nicht heran. Bei uns sind es auf der höchsten Erhebung ca.2-3 cm. Aber es ist doch schön mal im Schnee zu fahren. Bergauf waren die Minions super. Aber Laub, Felsen und Schnee da kannst du die Kurfengeschwindigkeit vergessen. War ne schöne Tour heute.





Roland


----------



## schu2000 (11. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Waren heute auch im Schnee unterwegs aber an eueren kommen wir noch nicht heran. Bei uns sind es auf der höchsten Erhebung ca.2-3 cm. Aber es ist doch schön mal im Schnee zu fahren. Bergauf waren die Minions super. Aber Laub, Felsen und Schnee da kannst du die Kurfengeschwindigkeit vergessen. War ne schöne Tour heute.
> 
> Roland



Servus Roland,

hab eure Bilder scho gsehn, wie immer cool!! 
Bin echt aufn Minion gspannt, der fette Albert hod mich heut beim Bergauffoan einiches o Nervn gekost, is ständich vorn ausgebrochn odä hindn odä beides  tja a weng andra Weddäverhäldnisse scho is der sonst ach so gute Raafn goar nimmä so guad...obä wos solls, om mondich kummt dä neu satz minions 
hob a noch a boar Bildä vo heut, obbö wal ich ja alloan undäwegs woä kana ägschn-bildä 
Bildä

Sven


----------



## KlanerZwerg (11. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hi Kulmi,
> 
> gut dass Du fragst, war schon drauf und dran mich bei dem anderen Franken-Team anzumelden  aber wenn Du schon in einem Team mitfährst dann fällst Du doch für ein eventuelles Team Frankenwald eh flach oder??
> Davon mal abgesehen, was meinen die anderen hier?? KlanerZwerg?? HauDraufWieNix?? Jörg vielleicht??  Sonstjemand?? Halloooo Echoooooo



Weiß net ob sichs lohnt. 
Erstmal hab ich noch 4 Wochen Dienst, also nur Wochenende möglich. Danach muss ich meinen Resturlaub verballern (5 (!!!!)Wochen).
Ab Mitte Januar bin ich bis Ende Mai im Kosovo und da kann ich gar nicht an Radfahren.


----------



## Kulminator (15. November 2007)

Hey, bis zu 35 cm Neuschnee im Frankenwald??? Da muss ich auf die Bretter und eben beim Langlaufen Winterpokalpunkte sammeln - man muss halt nur kreativ sein....  

Bin dieses WE im Lande - werde aber wetterbedingt "nur" die Langlaufskier mitnehmen. In Presseck und Gösmes sollen angeblich gute Loipen gespurt sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey, bis zu 35 cm Neuschnee im Frankenwald??? Da muss ich auf die Bretter und eben beim Langlaufen Winterpokalpunkte sammeln - man muss halt nur kreativ sein....
> 
> Bin dieses WE im Lande - werde aber wetterbedingt "nur" die Langlaufskier mitnehmen. In Presseck und Gösmes sollen angeblich gute Loipen gespurt sein...



Ja ja, leise rieselt der Schnee, auch im Moment wieder...
Ich will trotzdem schauen dass ich mich am Wochenende mal aufs Bike schwinge, schon allein wegen der neuen Reifen (hab jetzt die Minions drauf), und heut müsste noch ein kürzerer Vorbau ans Bike gekommen sein, der will ja auch ausprobiert werden 
Aber die Idee mitm Langlaufen hat ich auch schon. Hab nur das Problem dass ich das bisher noch net gemacht hab. Ich möcht aber net unbedingt 150 Euronen oder so für ein Komplettset ausgeben und dann machts mir gar keinen Spaß  kennst Du nen Verleih für LL-Skier? Muss mich da mal umschauen. Wenn ich Leihskier herkrieg und wennst nixxx dagegen hast würd ich mich dann evtl. am Wochenende mal an Dich ranhängen (nicht wörtlich zu nehmen  )

Sven


----------



## Kulminator (15. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ja ja, leise rieselt der Schnee, auch im Moment wieder...
> Ich will trotzdem schauen dass ich mich am Wochenende mal aufs Bike schwinge, schon allein wegen der neuen Reifen (hab jetzt die Minions drauf), und heut müsste noch ein kürzerer Vorbau ans Bike gekommen sein, der will ja auch ausprobiert werden
> Aber die Idee mitm Langlaufen hat ich auch schon. Hab nur das Problem dass ich das bisher noch net gemacht hab. Ich möcht aber net unbedingt 150 Euronen oder so für ein Komplettset ausgeben und dann machts mir gar keinen Spaß  kennst Du nen Verleih für LL-Skier? Muss mich da mal umschauen. Wenn ich Leihskier herkrieg und wennst nixxx dagegen hast würd ich mich dann evtl. am Wochenende mal an Dich ranhängen (nicht wörtlich zu nehmen  )
> 
> Sven



Bin mal gespannt, wie deine Minions laufen?? 

Habe auch erst vor 2 Jahren mit dem Langlaufen begonnen - und dabei letzten Winter gar net gefahren. Bin eigentlich also nur eine Saison gefahren. Mir machts richtig viel Spass, weil es den ganzen Körper trainiert und weil ich diese Sportart auch in den Mittelgebirgen sinnvoll betreiben kann. Ich kenne einen Skiverleih nur hier in der Frankfurter Gegend - nicht im Frankenwald? Hör dich halt mal um - ich nehm dich gerne mal mit. Das Fahren hast du schnell raus...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. November 2007)

ich bin heute Nachmittag mit dem Bike in Presseck gewesen... da wird schon fleißig die Loipe in den Schnee gestanzt 
Werd mir diesen Winter auch n paar Langläufer holen...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (16. November 2007)

Bin heute wieder zu Hause angekommen und des erste was ich gedacht hab:
"Ich muss mountainbiken!!"  
Nicht schlecht was innerhalb von drei Tagen alles so runter kommt. 20cm feinster Pulverschnee bei uns in der Gegend. Fast scho n bisschen viel fürs Fahrrad, aber egal, irgendwie hab ich da doch (nur!!) 10km in den Schnee gespurt. Einfach mal so just for fun ne kleine Runde gefahren. 
Jetzt noch zwei Tage Winterspaß haben und dann gehts wieder ins grüne Roding. 
 Ach ja morgen versuch ich den Döbraberg zu erklimmen. Da wird bestimmt n bisschen mehr liegen, oder??


----------



## RolandMC (16. November 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie deine Minions laufen??
> 
> Habe auch erst vor 2 Jahren mit dem Langlaufen begonnen - und dabei letzten Winter gar net gefahren. Bin eigentlich also nur eine Saison gefahren. Mir machts richtig viel Spass, weil es den ganzen Körper trainiert und weil ich diese Sportart auch in den Mittelgebirgen sinnvoll betreiben kann. Ich kenne einen Skiverleih nur hier in der Frankfurter Gegend - nicht im Frankenwald? Hör dich halt mal um - ich nehm dich gerne mal mit. Das Fahren hast du schnell raus...



Bin auch gespannt was du zu den Minions sagst ich hab mir jetzt die gleichen für mein neues Fusion Freak gegönnt und die laufen dann auf einem DT EX 1750 Laufradsatz. Vorne hab ich jetzt auch den 40 oder 42èr bin schon mal gespannt ob er noch mehr greift als die 60 Mischung.
Laut Händler ist es schon raus wahrscheinlich Montag !! freu, freu.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (16. November 2007)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bin auch gespannt was du zu den Minions sagst ich hab mir jetzt die gleichen für mein neues Fusion Freak gegönnt und die laufen dann auf einem DT EX 1750 Laufradsatz. Vorne hab ich jetzt auch den 40 oder 42èr bin schon mal gespannt ob er noch mehr greift als die 60 Mischung.
> Laut Händler ist es schon raus wahrscheinlich Montag !! freu, freu.
> 
> Roland



Jo bin auch gspannt  naja morgen gehts wieder ab in den Schnee  hab jetzt heut auch endlich den kürzeren Vorbau (RF Evolve AM 70mm, vorher Ritchey Irgendwas 110mm) bekommen und natürlich gleich rangebaut, da ist morgen mindestens eine kleine Runde Pflicht!! Hab aber bezüglich der Minion hier gelesen hab dass man die 42aST-Mischung erst ab ca. 5 Grad fahren sollt weil drunter der Gummi stark verhärtet  schau'n mer mal!!
Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass Dei Freak am Montag kommt!! Krieg ich dann Dei "altes" Whipi?? 

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (16. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sven



Hi Sven,

gut das Du nicht das weiße Opium genommen hast. Würde man auf dem Bild jetzt gar nicht sehen  
Deswegen kann ich jetzt auch nicht fahren, sonst muss ich bis zur Schneeschmelze warten wenn es mich abschmeißt und das Rad im Schnee landet


----------



## RolandMC (17. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jo bin auch gspannt  naja morgen gehts wieder ab in den Schnee  hab jetzt heut auch endlich den kürzeren Vorbau (RF Evolve AM 70mm, vorher Ritchey Irgendwas 110mm) bekommen und natürlich gleich rangebaut, da ist morgen mindestens eine kleine Runde Pflicht!! Hab aber bezüglich der Minion hier gelesen hab dass man die 42aST-Mischung erst ab ca. 5 Grad fahren sollt weil drunter der Gummi stark verhärtet  schau'n mer mal!!
> Ich drück Dir die Daumen dass Dei Freak am Montag kommt!! Krieg ich dann Dei "altes" Whipi??
> 
> Sven



Mein "altes" Whipi werd ich wohl nie verkaufen. War gestern bei einer total verblockten Stelle auf Walberla. Die haben wir vor einigen Tagen das erste mal so richtig wahrgenommen. Da bin ich dann kurzentschlossen runtergefahren Das war mit meinem Whipi mit 2 x 180 mm Federweg als wenn du auf einem Feldweg fährst. Einfach genial also ich denke das die Marzocchi 66 SL1 eine gute Entscheidung war denn sie stellt den Federweg sehr linear zur Verfügung fast Stahlfederstufe.  
Aber es wird langsam etwas schwer. Bei langen Touren kommt man bergauf den anderen kaum mehr hinterher.

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (17. November 2007)

War heut auch unterwegs...schee woars, oder besser gsacht schnee woars  für eine Runde, die ich zu wärmeren Zeiten in ca. zwei Stunden gschafft hab hab ich heut allerdings drei Stunden gebraucht. Streckenweise war ich froh dass ich zumindest Spuren von Füchsen o.ä. im Schnee hatte in denen ich dann fahren konnt  leider macht sich das nun unregelmäßigere Biken bei mir auch schon in Sachen Kondition bemerkbar  dazu noch der Schnee, dann ist man nach einer eigentlich eher kurzen Tour (30km) schon a weng gschafft!! Aber wurschd, dann baut mer wenigstens net noch mehr ab 

Zu den Minions: der Eindruck den ich heute von den neuen Reifen bekommen hab ist durchweg positiv!!  Auf nicht zu tiefem Schnee keinerlei Probleme! Auf tiefem Schnee kommt es ganz auf die Konsistenz von dem weißen Zeug an, manchmal haben sich die Reifen innerhalb einer Radumdrehung komplett zugesetzt, aber manchmal hatte ich auch da kaum Probleme...wenn das Profil zu ist geht zwar nicht mehr viel, war aber beim FA auch net anders, und wenn man mal kurz auf nem seichteren Stück fährt is der Schnee genau so schnell wieder runter wie er draufgekommen is  speziell wenn man dann mal schneller im Schnee unterwegs ist geben die Minion (mir zumindest) ein wesentlich sichereres Gefühl als die Fat Alberts. Kaum Rumschlingern, und wenns doch mal kritisch wird dann merkt mans auf alle Fälle rechtzeitig und kann dem auch problemlos entgegenwirken. Hatte ich ein paar Mal bei einer kurzen Abfahrt (war auf nem Waldweg, dementsprechend auch einiges an Schnee), konnte das Bike problemlos halten, mit den FA hätts mich da sicherlich gelegt, mit dem hab ich mich gar net so wirklich getraut im Schnee Gas zu geben!! Einen zugeschneiten Waldweg musste ich teilweise hochschieben, aber ich glaub das hätte kein Reifen mehr packen können  vom Rollwiderstand her (hatte ja auch etwas Asphalt mit auf meiner Runde) sicher nicht schlechter als der FA, wobei ja die 2,35 Minion von der Breite her eher dem normalen Albert mit 2,25 Zoll entsprechen. Auf nem Trail hatte ich auch keine Probleme weiter, außer auch wieder an Stellen (Schnee + Nässe + Laub + nach einer Kehre steil aufwärts) die aber wie ich glaube auch kein anderer Reifen gepackt hätte...

Die Gewichte meiner Minions noch als kurze Info:
Minion vorne - 2,35 Minion F, Drahtreifen, 42aST-Mischung ca. 830g (hatte keine Waage da wo ich den gscheit hätt drauflegen können)
Minion hintern - 2,35 Minion R, Faltreifen, 60aMP-Mischung 711g
Schon ein ziemlicher Unterschied!!!

Alles in allem kann ich sagen: die behalt ich erstmal!!   

Und hier noch ein Bild...der Schnee war an der Stelle so tief, dass mein Bike ohne dass ich groß nachhelfen musste stehengeblieben ist. Mehr Bilder (wen's interessiert ) wieder hier





Happy Biking 

Sven


----------



## KlanerZwerg (17. November 2007)

Schönes Bild!! So siehts hier auch aus.
Wollt heut aufn Döbraberg fahren, aber kurz vor Lippertsgrün streikten meine Gänge und ich hatte plötzlich Leerlauf. Kette war noch auf allen Ritzeln, 3. Gang war drin. Beim Treten drehte sich zwar die Kette (mit Ritzel) mit, aber nicht das Rad. Und schon durft ich 8 km nach Hause latschen    Der erste große Defekt an meinem Bike nach drei Jahren treue. Äähm Defekt oder is die Kälte und der Schnee schuld???
Und da mein Dealer schon zu hatte muss ich bis nächste Woche warten um Fachkundige mal das Bike checken zu lassen.


----------



## playbike (18. November 2007)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Schönes Bild!! So siehts hier auch aus.
> Wollt heut aufn Döbraberg fahren, aber kurz vor Lippertsgrün streikten meine Gänge und ich hatte plötzlich Leerlauf. Kette war noch auf allen Ritzeln, 3. Gang war drin. Beim Treten drehte sich zwar die Kette (mit Ritzel) mit, aber nicht das Rad. Und schon durft ich 8 km nach Hause latschen    Der erste große Defekt an meinem Bike nach drei Jahren treue. Äähm Defekt oder is die Kälte und der Schnee schuld???
> Und da mein Dealer schon zu hatte muss ich bis nächste Woche warten um Fachkundige mal das Bike checken zu lassen.




Sieht nach Freilauf defekt aus. Mavic Laufradsatz?


----------



## softcake (18. November 2007)

playbike schrieb:


> Sieht nach Freilauf defekt aus. Mavic Laufradsatz?



Möglicherweise nur zu zähes Fett im Freilauf. Für die kalte Jahreszeit evtl. dickes Öl verwenden. Welche Nabe fährst Du?

softcake

www.figera.de


----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. November 2007)

http://www.bbf-direkt.de/fahrrad/arcadia/dirt-bike.html

Da sind meine Bike-Daten. 
Außerdem: Laufleistung, knapp über 2750km in 2,5 Jahren. (2005: ca.500km; 2006: ca.800km; 2007: ca.1450km)


----------



## schu2000 (24. November 2007)

War heut auch wieder unterwegs, bin von Steinwiesen aus die MTB4 angegangen. War natürlich wieder ne ziemliche Schlammschlacht, mein Bike hätte dringend ne Wäsche nötig (mich hab ich natürlich schon vom Dreck befreit  ), allerdings will ich morgen auch wieder fahren, deswegen lohnt sich Bike putzen jetzt noch net. Da ich erst um halb 2 fortgekommen bin und es ja recht bald dunkel wird bin ich aber nur bis Langenau gefahren und von dort heim. Unterwegs noch ein bißchen "Steilstücke runterfahren" geübt  und zum Schluß dann daheim noch a weng an ein paar Stufen Hinterrad versetzen geübt...zum Verzweifeln   
Die Minions haben mich auch heute wieder total begeistert!! Der Boden war ja den Umständen entsprechend ein Mix aus Laub, Schnee, vereister Schnee, und jeder Menge Matsch...aber die Minions haben sich davon an kaum einer Stelle aus der Ruhe bzw. aus dem Grip bringen lassen!! Die haben an ein, zwei Stellen die ich auch schon mitm Fat Albert gefahren bin diesen sogar alt aussehen lassen...souverän durch!! Was natürlich noch positiv dazukommt, ist dass die Minion nicht nur beim Fahren jede Menge Grip haben, sondern dementsprechend auch beim Bremsen ne sehr gute Figur machen!!
Bin ab jetzt begeisterter Maxxis-Fahrer   


happy biking

Sven


----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2007)

hallo Sven,

hab auf meinem Freak noch die Conti Mountain King 2,4. Auch so ein hochgelobter Reifen für CC und All Mountain. Für die Tour gestern und heute war er voll fürn A..... im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes. Mit meinem Minion wäre der Ausrutscher heute nicht so dramatisch verlaufen. Die neue Hayes Stroker Ryde kannst du auch vergessen. Die hab ich mit 203 Scheiben aber du hast sehr hohe Handkräfte. Ein Stück den Berg runter und du brauchst 2 Finger zum ziehen kein Vergleich mit ner Juicy 7. Hab aber schon 2,5 Minions FR und die Juicy 7 bestellt kommt alles ende nächster Woche. Bis dahin bleibt das Freak stehen oder es sieht nur noch Schotterwege.
Dem Whipi sei dank. 

Roland


----------



## schu2000 (24. November 2007)

Hehe die Juicy 7 fahr ich auch, vorne/hinten 203er Scheiben. Die haben mich schon das eine oder andere Mal geärgert (Kolben fest, Quietschen,...) und deswegen hab ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir im Frühjahr nen Satz Hope Mono M4 zu holen...aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich doch recht zufrieden mit der Juicy!! Ach und früher mit dem Fat Albert haben die Bremsscheiben vor allem beim Fahren auf Asphalt seeeehr oft "geklingelt", das is mit den Minion so gut wie weg!!  

Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolandMC (24. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe die Juicy 7 fahr ich auch, vorne/hinten 203er Scheiben. Die haben mich schon das eine oder andere Mal geärgert (Kolben fest, Quietschen,...) und deswegen hab ich mit dem Gedanken gespielt mir im Frühjahr nen Satz Hope Mono M4 zu holen...aber im Großen und Ganzen bin ich doch recht zufrieden mit der Juicy!! Ach und früher mit dem Fat Albert haben die Bremsscheiben vor allem beim Fahren auf Asphalt seeeehr oft "geklingelt", das is mit den Minion so gut wie weg!!
> 
> Sven



Mit dem Quitschen hab ich sehr wenig Props. nur manchmal wenn es feucht oder nass ist aber ansonsten eine sehr gute Bremse. Irgendwann vielleich mal die Avid Code aber nur wenn ich zuviel Geld habe.

Roland


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. November 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin ab jetzt begeisterter Maxxis-Fahrer



Endlich einer der's einsieht  

Aber im Winter fahr ich dann doch lieber mit Spikes...besser ist das.
Hab letztens erst wieder unfreiwillig n Schnee-Engel gemacht, weil
die Highroller net soo toll auf Schnee halten.


----------



## schu2000 (25. November 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Endlich einer der's einsieht
> 
> Aber im Winter fahr ich dann doch lieber mit Spikes...besser ist das.
> Hab letztens erst wieder unfreiwillig n Schnee-Engel gemacht, weil
> die Highroller net soo toll auf Schnee halten.



War heut auch wieder unterwegs, bei Schnee, kaltem Wind und Eisregen ist der Spaß beim Biken schon langsam grenzwertig  aber für Spikes sehe ich (bisher!?) eigentlich keine Veranlassung, fahre sowieso (leider) recht viel auf hartem Untergrund, da möcht ich mir Spikes nicht unbedingt antun. Außerdem waren heute die einzigen fiesen Stellen für die Minions ein paar Eisplatten die sich hinterhältig unterm Schnee versteckt hatten (grad noch wieder gefangen) und ein kurzer, total schmieriger Schnee-Laub-Matsch-Wurzel-Anstieg nach einer Kehre (da hatte ich selbst zu Fuß Probleme hochzukommen)...
Aber wie gesagt, die Reifen behalt ich!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. November 2007)

Ich warte auch noch mit den Spikes... macht aber Spaß am Waldstein Autos zu überholen wenn's mal wieder richtig glatt ist  
Und dann kommen die wieder drauf... bis dahin bleib ich ja auch bei meine
Maxxis.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2007)

brr... habt ihr im Frankenwald auch soooo tolles Bike-Wetter?  

Ich war vorhin eine kleine Runde drehen und bin prompt in den Regen gekommen.    na ja, hab zumindest das gute Gefühl, etwas gemacht zu haben...


----------



## schu2000 (2. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> brr... habt ihr im Frankenwald auch soooo tolles Bike-Wetter?
> 
> Ich war vorhin eine kleine Runde drehen und bin prompt in den Regen gekommen.    na ja, hab zumindest das gute Gefühl, etwas gemacht zu haben...



Naja schlechtes Bike-Wetter gibts ja eh net, es gibt bloß unpassende Kleidung und fehlende Motivation  war gestern nachmittag ein paar Stunden auf Achse, das Wetter is aber im Moment in der Tat a weng eklig. In den Wäldern noch viel Schnee (is aber ok) und durch den Regen natürlich auch Schneematsch (is nich so ok), damit kann man sich innerhalb kürzester Zeit nasse kalte Füße holen, bääääh...werd mich jetzt auch wieder a weng aufs Bike hocken. Ist allemal besser bei so nem Wetter zu fahren als gar net zu fahren


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit,

komm grad vom Waldstein zurück. Heute weht ja mal wieder ein zartes
Lüftchen  

Mit der Motivation hab ich seit gestern keine Probleme mehr... ich hab nen
Startplatz bei der Transalp Challenge bekommen. Das heißt, jetzt treten,
treten, treten  

cu


----------



## Kulminator (2. Dezember 2007)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Mit der Motivation hab ich seit gestern keine Probleme mehr... ich hab nen
> Startplatz bei der Transalp Challenge bekommen. Das heißt, jetzt treten,
> treten, treten
> 
> cu



  da haste dir ja was vorgenommen....


----------



## Kulminator (13. Dezember 2007)

Moin Miteinander, keine Bike-Erlebnisse gehabt? Ich warte auf die Berichte eurer Tiefschneetouren oder die Erklimmung höchster Gipfel? 

So wie es aussieht komme ich erst über Weihnachten wieder vorbei. Wollte aber prophylaktisch Bike und LL Skier einpacken (hoffe nur, daß meine Süsse nicht zu viel Weihnachtsgeschenke mitnehmen muss - sonst wirds selbst in einem Mittelklassekombi ziemlich eng)... Melde mich wieder mit Details...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hey ho  Tiefschneetouren?? *ausmfensterguck* Nix da Schnee...der is scho lang wieder wech. Und zur Erklimmung höchster Gipfel (da fällt mir höchstens der Döbraberg ein  ) sind momentan die Tage zu kurz, vor allem wenn an den Wochenenden auch noch andere Sachen erledigt werden müssen 
Aber nächste Woche müsst eigentlich alles für meine Lampe da sein, wenn die zusammengebaut ist dann kann ich endlich auch unter der Woche wenigstens ab & zu mal fahren und bin an den Wochenenden nicht mehr so durch die Dämmerung eingegrenzt....
Wennst Weihnachten rum da bist dann meld Dich halt mal, wenns passt könn mer ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren!? Ich hab zwischen den Feiertagen (hoffentlich) auch Urlaub. Und sch.... auf die Weihnachtsgeschenke, das Bike is wichtig   


Sven


----------



## Kulminator (14. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey ho
> 
> Aber nächste Woche müsst eigentlich alles für meine Lampe da sein, wenn die zusammengebaut ist dann kann ich endlich auch unter der Woche wenigstens ab & zu mal fahren und bin an den Wochenenden nicht mehr so durch die Dämmerung eingegrenzt....
> Wennst Weihnachten rum da bist dann meld Dich halt mal, wenns passt könn mer ja mal ne Runde zusammen fahren!? Ich hab zwischen den Feiertagen (hoffentlich) auch Urlaub. Und sch.... auf die Weihnachtsgeschenke, das Bike is wichtig
> ...




Baust du etwa eine der Selbstbaulampen? Habe auch schon mal geguckt und wollte mich noch etwas intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigen. Eine Lupine, Betty oder Wilma ist mir einfach zu teuer - aber es gibt ja deutlich günstigere Bastel-Lösungen... Berichte halt mal? 

Ich schick dir mal meine Handynummer per PN, weil ich bei den Schwiegerleutn kein DSL hab... 

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (14. Dezember 2007)

Wird eine Lampe gemäßt http://www.nightbiken.de mit IRC-Halogen-Leuchte, mehrstufige Lampensteuerung von http://www.mmuennich.de und der Strom kommt aus nem Satz Camcorder-Akkus. Müsste nächste Woche fertig werden, warte bloß noch auf die Akkus. Ich berichte dann nochmal davon!!


----------



## Kulminator (17. Dezember 2007)

Wieso baust du nicht eine LED Lampe? Das ist doch aktuell der Trend? Im Forum gibt es ja einschlägige Seiten, wie man für relativ wenig Geld eine vernünftige LED hinbekommt? 

Trotzdem, berichte mal wie deine neue Lampe so abschneidet?


----------



## schu2000 (17. Dezember 2007)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wieso baust du nicht eine LED Lampe? Das ist doch aktuell der Trend? Im Forum gibt es ja einschlägige Seiten, wie man für relativ wenig Geld eine vernünftige LED hinbekommt?
> 
> Trotzdem, berichte mal wie deine neue Lampe so abschneidet?



Naja LED scheint mir wohl noch net so 100%ig ausgereift zu sein, hab zwar net jede einzelne Seite der zig Threads im Forum durchgelesen, aber man liest halt oft dass die Leut noch viel rumprobieren mit irgendwelchen Streulinsen und Reflektoren und weiß der Deifl was alles damit die Ausleuchtung passt und so. Da kommt mir Halogen fürn Anfang mal ganz ok vor!! Preislich wird sich das alles denk ich eh net viel nehmen. Aber vielleicht wär ja ne LED-Funzel ein Projekt fürn nächsten Winter  
Lampe is noch net zamgebaut, aber wie gesagt, ich berichte mal!!


----------



## Kulminator (23. Dezember 2007)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja LED scheint mir wohl noch net so 100%ig ausgereift zu sein, hab zwar net jede einzelne Seite der zig Threads im Forum durchgelesen, aber man liest halt oft dass die Leut noch viel rumprobieren mit irgendwelchen Streulinsen und Reflektoren und weiß der Deifl was alles damit die Ausleuchtung passt und so. Da kommt mir Halogen fürn Anfang mal ganz ok vor!! Preislich wird sich das alles denk ich eh net viel nehmen. Aber vielleicht wär ja ne LED-Funzel ein Projekt fürn nächsten Winter
> Lampe is noch net zamgebaut, aber wie gesagt, ich berichte mal!!



bin auf deine Leuchte gespannt. Bin kürzlich bei einem guten Bekannten mitgefahren - der hat ne Wilma. Also die funzt richtig gut - wenn auch nicht so gut wie die Edison. Aber für diese Preisklasse kannste auch was verlangen. Melde  mich die Woche mal per Handy... 

@All: Fröhlich Weihnachten und Holy Trails....  
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (23. Dezember 2007)

War heut früh schon zwei Stunden unterwegs, mei is des kalt!! Gut wenn man da ne Sturmhaube hat, ich glaub sonst wär mir am Kopf alles zamgfrorn 
Leider is die Lampe noch immer nicht fertig, die Akkus sind immer noch net da  aber jetzt ist ja erstmal Urlaub, da kann ich ja tagsüber fahren 
Ok dann meld Dich mal, bitte rechtzeitig vorher, dann werd ich den Termin hier reinschreiben falls noch jemand mit will!!

merry christmas everyone + happy biking 

Sven


----------



## schu2000 (28. Dezember 2007)

Also mitm Kulmi wirds nix mit Biken, er hat mir geschrieben dass er sich ne böse Erkältung eingefangen hat.
Ich für meinen Teil war vorhin unterwegs, bin erst von Steinwiesen nach Wallenfels (übern Berg  ), dort hab ich zunächst den Rundwanderweg 13 (Herrgottswinkelweg) genommen (Forstloh - Dörnach - Herrgottswinkel), von Herrgottswinkel bin ich dann nach Wallenfels runtergefahren, dann in Wallenfels zum Flößerhaus und von dort den Rundweg 54 (Floßländenweg) Wallenfels - Reichenbach - Haid - Wallenfels. Der hats ganz schön in sich, knackige Anstiege und über 600hm auf grad mal 10km (Rund)Strecke...anschließend noch a weng oberhalb der Wallenfelser Umgehung im Wald umeinand gfoahrn, dann wieder übern Berg zurück nach Steinwiesen und hier noch a weng in den Wäldern rumgegondelt. 
Witzigerweise haben bei den momentanen Bedingungen draußen viele sonst "normale" Waldwege schon fast Trailcharakter, vor allem die tiefen und festgefrorenen Fahrspuren der Waldmaschinen verleihen einer schnellen Abfahrt nen witzigen Charakter. Und meine aktuelle Konditionsgrenzen hab ich jetzt auch mal ausgelotet, hab zwar keine genauen Daten (der Akku vom Handy mit der GPS-Software war unterwegs alle), aber dürften wohl ca. 40km und gut 1000hm gewesen sein, und mehr als 10km hätt ich wirklich nicht mehr fahren wollen (war 3,5 Stunden unterwegs)  naja die Tage werden wieder länger, da werden auch die Touren bald wieder länger 


Sven


----------



## KlanerZwerg (29. Dezember 2007)

Mahlzeit, ich meld mich auch mal wieder.
Also gfahren bin ich in letzter Zeit recht wenig. Vor Weihnachten die Woche gerade mal ca.110 km auf drei Touren aufgeteilt. Diese Woche nur ne kleine 20km Schneerunde. Ich wollt die einfach so kurz halten wegen der Kälte. War ja auch sibierisch hier und bei -5°C kann man a net schnell n Berg runterfahren, sonst werdens gleich mal gefühlte -20°C. 
Leider hat ich vor Weihnachten keine Kamera dabei. So ne geile vereiste Landschaft um Bad Steben rum gabs scho lang nicht mehr. Im Wald erst, vereiste Bäume, weiße Wege und Sonnenschein, Ich möcht noch mehr son Wetter!!
So nachert schneits erst mal und ma guggn was liegen bleibt. Vlt werd ich morgen mal wieder fahrn, wenn der Freilauf noch mitmacht. Der vereist immer noch zu schnell, trotz Reinigung.
See you later.


----------



## Wurscht (31. Dezember 2007)

Möcht jetzt bloß mal schnell allen Frankenwäldlern einen

*guten Rutsch*

und a

*xund's Nei's*

wünschen!!!

Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## Kulminator (31. Dezember 2007)

Dito ... 

auch von mir einen guten Rutsch und schon mal Alles Gute für 2008 ...


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2007)

Naaa, also an guudn Rudsch seh ich ja ei und wünsch ich auch alla, obbe a xunds neus joahr gibts aus prinzip erschd morng


----------



## playbike (1. Januar 2008)

Wünsche auch allen für die kommende Bikesaison 2008 alles Gute!


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2008)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wünsche allen hier a gsunds neus Jahr und alles Gute für 2008, sowohl aufm Bike als auch bei allen sonstigen Aktivitäten!! Und ich hoffe es haben alle die Silvesternacht gut überstanden  


Sven


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen zusammen,
> 
> wünsche allen hier a gsunds neus Jahr und alles Gute für 2008, sowohl aufm Bike als auch bei allen sonstigen Aktivitäten!! Und ich hoffe es haben alle die Silvesternacht gut überstanden
> 
> ...



jeppp , gut reingerutsch, und selbst?

und a guuds Neis...


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> jeppp , gut reingerutsch, und selbst?
> 
> und a guuds Neis...



nuja meinereiner is a weng müüüüd *gääähn*  aber ich hab mich alkoholmäßig zumindest so weit zurück gehalten dass ich mitm Gedanken spiel ne kleine Neujahrsrunde mitm Bike zu drehn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2008)

Auch von mir die besten Wünsche zum neuen Jahr! 
Aber ich werde heute definitiv nicht biken gehen... bin total platt!
Zum Glück gibts solche Feiern nur einmal im Jahr.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts solche Feiern nur einmal im Jahr.



Quatsch, jetzt is doch Fasching!?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (1. Januar 2008)

Servus! Allen hier ein gutes und gesundes neues Jahr 2008, mit vielen MTB-Kilometern und -Höhenmetern. 
A weng spät, weil ich erst vorhin nach Haus gekommen bin. Eine Neujahrsrunde war bei mir auch net drin, da ich es mit dem Alkohol n bissla übertrieben hab. Morgen mach ich mei erste Tour im Jahre 2008.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Januar 2008)

So, heute bin ich meine erste Tour dieses Jahr gefahren. Bin die Bad Steben 1 gefahren (24km). Die Wege sind wunderbar verschneit, besonders das Froschbachtal bei Thierbach bietet eine super Schneekulisse, sowie der Gerlaser Forst.  
Unterwegs begegnet man ganz überraschte Wanderer, Holztransporter die eine glatte Spur auf die Wege zauberten und einen anderen MTBer. 
Der Freilauf hätte mich fast am letzten Anstieg nach Marxgrün im Stich gelassen. Aber ich fand noch nen letzten nicht zugefrorenen Ritzel. 
Morgen fahr ich mal durchs Höllental und da wird hoffentlich nicht so viel los sein wie sonst.
Bis denne.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> So, heute bin ich meine erste Tour dieses Jahr gefahren. Bin die Bad Steben 1 gefahren (24km). Die Wege sind wunderbar verschneit, besonders das Froschbachtal bei Thierbach bietet eine super Schneekulisse, sowie der Gerlaser Forst.
> Unterwegs begegnet man ganz überraschte Wanderer, Holztransporter die eine glatte Spur auf die Wege zauberten und einen anderen MTBer.
> Der Freilauf hätte mich fast am letzten Anstieg nach Marxgrün im Stich gelassen. Aber ich fand noch nen letzten nicht zugefrorenen Ritzel.
> Morgen fahr ich mal durchs Höllental und da wird hoffentlich nicht so viel los sein wie sonst.
> Bis denne.



also wenn ich das so lese, werde ich echt neidisch... ich hab heute meinen ersten Arbeitstag in 2008 hinter mich gebracht....

Ich mache mir allmählich echt Sorgen um deinen Freilauf. Ich hatte dieses Problem komischerweise noch nie. Was treibst du denn?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Unterwegs begegnet man ganz überraschte Wanderer



 
so gings mir am 31.12. am Döbraberg... Familie mit Kinder zieht
die Schlitten hoch, und ich komm denen aufn Bike entgegen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich mache mir allmählich echt Sorgen um deinen Freilauf. Ich hatte dieses Problem komischerweise noch nie. Was treibst du denn?



Ich tippe mal auf Vereisung. (Schnee, kalte Luft -3°C, Windchill-Kurve vom Ciclo bis zu -15°C)
Oder andere Möglichkeit ist: da is schon so viel Dreck drin, dass mit ein bisschen Kälte alles fest wird. 
Weil, steht des Bike 5 min im Warmen, dreht der Freilauf nicht mehr durch.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2008)

War heut auch mal wieder unterwegs. Früh knapp 3 Stunden und 30km, nachmittag nochmal 2,5 Stunden und ca. 20 Kilometer. War quasi ne CC-Tour auf der ich die mir bekannten Trails eingebaut hab  bei uns in den höheren Lagen liegt auf den Waldwegen noch ne reifenhohe Schneeschicht, die einem regelrecht die Kraft aus den Beinen saugt  landschaftlich natürlich ein schönes Bild, alles in einem weißen Schleier!
Hat auf alle Fälle gereicht für heute, dank meiner furchtbaren Winterkondition fühlen sich meine Beine im Moment an wie Wackelpudding


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Januar 2008)

Ich war heut auch unterwegs. Aber nur 68min, mal durchs Höllental hinten am König David hoch und wieder runter und zurück nach Marxgrün. Wieder mal eine wunderbare Schnee-Kulisse gewesen. Der Weg war n bisschen holprig, durch die ganzen Wanderer geworden. Naja, mal wieder viele erstaunte Gesichter von Touris gesehen. 

Ich hab mir mal was für den Sommer überlegt (Lieber jetzt planen, dass jeder sichs einrichten kann). Wir könnten uns doch mal alle treffen, für die drei MTB-Touren um den Rennsteig.
*also MTB 1, 2 u. 3
Datum: 20.6-22.6. 
Start: ab Steinbach am Wald, Hallenbadparkplatz
Zeit: ???????????*
Oder was meint ihr? Ich könnt sogar evtl. noch bis zu zwei Wochen eher planen. Aber davor net, weil ich noch bis Ende Mai Anfang Juni im Kosovo bin.
See you.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal was für den Sommer überlegt (Lieber jetzt planen, dass jeder sichs einrichten kann). Wir könnten uns doch mal alle treffen, für die drei MTB-Touren um den Rennsteig.
> *also MTB 1, 2 u. 3
> Datum: 20.6-22.6.
> Start: ab Steinbach am Wald, Hallenbadparkplatz
> ...




 Sollten wir auf alle Fälle im Auge behalten!! Zu dem Termin an sich kann ich momentan nix weiter sagen außer "sollte klappen" (von meiner Seite)! Zur Not kann man ja, wie Du schon sagtest, den Termin a weng schieben!
Ab wann bistn dann weg? Ich wünsch Dir auf alle Fälle alles Gute und komm heil wieder zurück!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Januar 2008)

Ab Ende Januar bin ich weg. Da unten gibts natürlich keine Möglichkeit zum biken, aber so ne Art Fitnesstudio gibts schon, so dass ich fit bleibe.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2008)

Achso, habs so verstanden als ob Du die nächsten Tage schon weg gehen würdest. Ich hab diese Woche noch Urlaub, dann beginnt auch für mich wieder der Ernst des Lebens  dann wird das Biken im Großen und Ganzen wieder bloß aufs Wochenende beschränkt  allerdings sollten morgen endlich die Akku für meine Lampe kommen, wenn die zusammengebaut ist kann ich auch mal unter der Woche auf Achse wenn ich Lust und Laune hab


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Januar 2008)

Ich hab noch die nächste Woche Urlaub und dann gehts bei mir auch wieder los. Schade das des Wetter schlechter werden soll, aber mal sehen was es wirklich bringt. Will nämlich noch so oft wie möglich fahren.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. Januar 2008)

Datum: 20.6-22.6. 
könnte evtl. klappen... je nachdem was mein Trainingsplan bis dahin sagt.
Die Idee is ja recht gut.


----------



## playbike (4. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich war heut auch unterwegs. Aber nur 68min, mal durchs Höllental hinten am König David hoch und wieder runter und zurück nach Marxgrün. Wieder mal eine wunderbare Schnee-Kulisse gewesen. Der Weg war n bisschen holprig, durch die ganzen Wanderer geworden. Naja, mal wieder viele erstaunte Gesichter von Touris gesehen.
> 
> Ich hab mir mal was für den Sommer überlegt (Lieber jetzt planen, dass jeder sichs einrichten kann). Wir könnten uns doch mal alle treffen, für die drei MTB-Touren um den Rennsteig.
> *also MTB 1, 2 u. 3
> ...



Bis dahin sollte ich dann auch eingermaßen konditionell wieder fit sein, bei dem Vorsprung den der Sven jetzt schon hat ;-)
Und das Opium sollte bis dahin auch einsatzklar sein  
Vielleicht kann ich einige von Euch für die STERNFAHRT am Rennsteig nächstes Jahr gewinnen? Könnten da mit einer Gruppe von Steinwiesen aus starten! Aber ist ja alles noch etwas hin. Werden wir zur gegebenen Zeit posten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (4. Januar 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Bis dahin sollte ich dann auch eingermaßen konditionell wieder fit sein, bei dem Vorsprung den der Sven jetzt schon hat ;-)
> Und das Opium sollte bis dahin auch einsatzklar sein



Haha, dafür bin ich dann mit schwererem Gerät unterwegs  also wennst Dein Opium bis dahin net fertig hast dann weiß ich auch net  



playbike schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann ich einige von Euch für die STERNFAHRT am Rennsteig nächstes Jahr gewinnen? Könnten da mit einer Gruppe von Steinwiesen aus starten! Aber ist ja alles noch etwas hin. Werden wir zur gegebenen Zeit posten.



Gibts dazu irgendwo Infos??


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal was für den Sommer überlegt (Lieber jetzt planen, dass jeder sichs einrichten kann). Wir könnten uns doch mal alle treffen, für die drei MTB-Touren um den Rennsteig.
> *also MTB 1, 2 u. 3
> Datum: 20.6-22.6.
> Start: ab Steinbach am Wald, Hallenbadparkplatz
> ...



Richtig gute Idee  wir sind immerhin schon gut 5-6 Aktive Biker im Frankenwaldthread - obwohl ich schon gehofft habe, daß wir schon vor Juni mal eine gemeinsame Tour fahren?? Du wirst ja auf jeden Fall in der Fremde alles wichtige mitbekommen. Vielleicht - aber wirklich nur vielleicht - machen wir ein etwas grösseres Event daraus und ich organisiere was mit den Spessartwölfen und vielleicht lassen sich der eine oder andere der "Figeras" auch dafür gewinnen? Dann wäre es ja DAS Mega - Event im Sommer 2008! Let's see... 

Das Verhalten deines Freilaufs ist dennoch ungewöhnlich. Ich vermute, daß du Feuchtigkeit reinbekommen hast?? MAch ihn doch mal auf (brauchst nur ne Kettenpeitsche und den passenden Schlüssel fürs Ritzel) und reinige das Teil mal gründlich.

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## playbike (5. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Richtig gute Idee  wir sind immerhin schon gut 5-6 Aktive Biker im Frankenwaldthread -




Genau, vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr das sich ab und an ein paar Gemeinsamme Touren des "Frankenwald-Kaders" ergeben.
Die Brothers in Dirt sind auf jeden Fall dabei.
Im Moment wird nur der ganze Fuhrpark umgekrempelt und teils ist noch Winterschlaf 

@schu; für die Sternfahrt gibts glaub ich noch keine Infos. War letztes Jahr dabei, da haben die Teilnahmsstärksten Gruppen ganz schön Kohle bekommen.
Fand ich zwar doof, da es das ganze wieder Kommerziell macht und viele nicht-MTBler dabei waren.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. Januar 2008)

Es haben sich ja schon einige für die Tour gemeldet, *Phantastisch*. Ich hoff das Interresse bleibt bestehen.  

Heute war ich wieder auf der BS 1 (24km) durch die verschneiten Wälder bei uns. Diesmal hat ich auch eine DigiCam dabei.... Alles im Gerlaser Forst.






Bei Sonnenschein und klarer Sicht hat man hier links eine super Fernsicht




Da gehts Bergauf




Man sieht, das der Weg ordentlich gespurt ist!!
Kaum zu Hause angekommen hat es angefangen zu regnen. Dauert bestimmt net lang und der Schnee ist weg.   

Wegen meinem Freilauf werd ich mir nicht mehr allzu große Sorgen machen. Denn entweder werd ich mein Bike "pimpen" mit einer neuen guten Schaltung (Deore XT), komplett, neue Bremsscheiben. Oder gleich ein neues MTB, aber was für Eins?? Customized (z.B. Höllenbike) oder ein fertig parates (z.B. Ghost, Cannondale) zum kaufen. Naja mal sehen.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Januar 2008)

War gestern und heut auch wieder unterwegs. Heute mal zur Abwechslung Richtung Kronach, ein paar Wanderwege abgeklappert und dabei auch ein paar kleinere Trails gefunden. Dann noch nen Platten gehabt und bei der Kälte Mantel tauschen dürfen - natürlich an der Stelle wo ich so ziemlich am weitesten von daheim weg war  aufm Heimweg dann noch a weng Regen mitgenommen...war sowieso recht ungemütlich zu fahren, schon vor dem Regen waren viele Wege voller Eis und dementsprechend glatt, hab mich einige Male schon im nächsten Gebüsch liegen sehen aber wundersamerweise irgendwie jeden Sturz im letzten Moment abwenden können  nach einem Zwischenstop in Neufang bin ich das letzte Stück runter nach Steinwiesen auf der Straße gefahren, Wald bergab war mir nach bzw. bei dem Eisregen zu brenzlig, auf der Straße war ich innerhalb von zwei Kilometern nass bis auf die Knochen...
Was solls, Hauptsache aufm Bike gewesen  aber ich glaub morgen setz ich mal aus, hier is alles spiegelglatt und total matschig :kotz:


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Januar 2008)

Probier doch mal Spikes aus... ich fahr zur Zeit mit dem Schwalbe Ice Spiker rum.
und seit dem kugel ich auch nimmer im Schnee rum. Zumindest wenns eisig wird
kann man auch schonmal Autos überholen  
So geschehen an der Löhmarmühle vor 2 Wochen 

Ich werd jetzt mal ne Runde drehen. Is grad so ne schöne Schneeschicht draußen.


----------



## Kulminator (6. Januar 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> da haben die Teilnahmsstärksten Gruppen ganz schön Kohle bekommen.



echt?? damit ist die Frage der Finanzierung des Grillabends auch schon geklärt  

Nur eines: wieviele Personen braucht man denn für die teilnahmestärkste Gruppe?


----------



## playbike (7. Januar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> echt?? damit ist die Frage der Finanzierung des Grillabends auch schon geklärt
> 
> Nur eines: wieviele Personen braucht man denn für die teilnahmestärkste Gruppe?




Ist doch ne größere Anzahl. Ich mein das war dieses Jahr ein Witz, da haben einige Ihren Pfarrer inkl. Ministranten auf nicht ganz geeignete Räder gesetzt und sind da mit gefahren.


----------



## Wurscht (7. Januar 2008)

@KlanerZwerg:

war dei Tour westlich der Straße Schwarzenbach/Geroldsgrün? War das da Richtung Großvater, des Bild mit der Aussicht links? Oberhalb Lamitzgrund? Das wär dann nämlich auch meine Haus- und Hofstrecke, wo ich allerdings jetzt halt scho länger nimmer war.

Und - willst du dir wirklich bei 'Höllenbike' eins zambauen lassen? 
Meins ist zwar ganz nett, aber das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bekommst bestimmt besser. Ich hab so meine Erfahrungen gemacht; würde in Zunkunft auf ein Ghost oder Canyon tendieren.

Andererseits - is ja schön, daß es in der Nähe so einen Laden gibt, wo man mal ein Teil bekommen kann...


----------



## tomu (7. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> oder ein fertig parates (z.B. Ghost, ..



Kann die Bikestation in Hof wärmstens empfehlen.
Du musst die Ghosts nicht von der Stange kaufen. Kleine Änderungen sind kein Problem. Habe mir damals andere Bremsen und Reifen genommen. Null Problem

Also ein Laden in der Nähe ist schon top bei größeren Reparaturen und Hof ist ja nicht aus der Welt


Gruß aus Bobengrün!
tomu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wurscht (7. Januar 2008)

Hey - noch einer aus der Gegend mal wieder hier!

tomu - bist du net der, den ich letztes (vorletztes) Jahr mal am Parkplatz Eichenstein getroffen hab - der Arbeitskollege vom Sven?

Ja, Bikestation macht einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (8. Januar 2008)

Wurscht schrieb:


> @KlanerZwerg:
> 
> war dei Tour westlich der Straße Schwarzenbach/Geroldsgrün? War das da Richtung Großvater, des Bild mit der Aussicht links? Oberhalb Lamitzgrund? Das wär dann nämlich auch meine Haus- und Hofstrecke, wo ich allerdings jetzt halt scho länger nimmer war.



Nicht ganz, meine Tour war östlich der Straße Schwarzenbach/Geroldsgrün. Der Berg heißt da "Holzhügel". Die Strecke führt da von Froschbach nach Geroldsreuth.

Ist jemand von euch am vergangenen Freitag, im Spiegelwald in der nähe von Marxgrün, mir entgegengekommen?? (zufällig??)

Mitn neuen Bike will ich nix überstürzen, will mir auch genügend Zeit zum suchen geben.


----------



## tomu (9. Januar 2008)

Wurscht schrieb:


> tomu - bist du net der, den ich letztes (vorletztes) Jahr mal am Parkplatz Eichenstein getroffen hab - der Arbeitskollege vom Sven?



Ja der bin ich ! Lese hier sporadisch mit. Wenn würde auch mal was mit euch machen, wenn es keine Mördertour ist. Mein 18kg Bike ist halt nicht wirklich CC tauglich. In Marxgrün treffen und ne kleine Tour machen wäre aber ganz nett.
Evtl. auch Nightride! Wie seid ihr ausgerüstet? 

tomu


----------



## Wurscht (9. Januar 2008)

Ich schätz, bei mir dauerts eh länger, bis ich wieder geländetauglich bin, also wird's wohl nicht unbedingt ein Nightride werden.

Von der Ausrüstung her bin ich auch in keinster Weise CC-Race-tauglich. Hab auch ca 13-15 kg Tourendampfer....

Mist, hab schon wieder vergessen, wie ich hier Fotos reinstellen könnte, die größer als diese besch... 60KB sind!


----------



## Kulminator (10. Januar 2008)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Ich schätz, bei mir dauerts eh länger, bis ich wieder geländetauglich bin, also wird's wohl nicht unbedingt ein Nightride werden.
> 
> Von der Ausrüstung her bin ich auch in keinster Weise CC-Race-tauglich. Hab auch ca 13-15 kg Tourendampfer....



aus eigenen Erfahrungen kann ich berichten, daß auch im fränkischen Hochsommer die Nächte dunkel (d.h. nightridetauglich) sind - nur halt etwas später als im Winter  

CC-Race tauglich musste nicht sein - gut drauf und etwas bikeverrückt genügt doch schon. Und wenn du jetzt an deiner Kondition arbeitest (Laufen, Ski, Schwimmen, Spinning, Walking etc etc...), bist in spätestens 2 Monaten konditionell frankenwaldtauglich...

Bei den Bildern kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen...

Gruß Kulmi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Januar 2008)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Von der Ausrüstung her bin ich auch in keinster Weise CC-Race-tauglich. Hab auch ca 13-15 kg Tourendampfer....



Ist doch ok. Mein Zweirad wiegt auch 16,5 und ist nicht CC tauglich. Bin
aber trotzdem im Frankenwald und Fichtelgebirge unterwegs. Einfach
fahren fahren fahren...


----------



## Kulminator (11. Januar 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Einfach
> fahren fahren fahren...



besser hätte ich es nicht ausdrücken können...


----------



## Miros (14. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen, 
Wir (ca. 8 bis 12 Leute) fahren jedes Jahr im Frühjahr für ein langes Wochende in ein Mittelgebirge zum biken. Dieses Jahr soll es eben der Frankenwald sein. Die ausgeschilderten Routen sind ja schon mal ein guter Anhaltspunkt... Weiß jemand eine schöne Unterkunft? Uns schweben ein Ferienhaus oder besser Bungalows vor, wo man abends eben auch mal draußen den Grill anwerfen kann. Das ganze sollte eben so gelegen sein, dass   es als Ausgangspunkt für ein paar Touren taugt. 
Habt ihr einen Tip für uns?


----------



## schu2000 (14. Januar 2008)

@miros: hab Dir grad ne PN geschickt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @miros: hab Dir grad ne PN geschickt!



schickst du mir bitte auch mal die Informationen. Vielleicht komme ich dieses Jahr in eine ähnliche Situation....
DAnke....


----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. Januar 2008)

http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=duMmpVr_SBk


Hab ich grad gefunden. Kommt da irgendjemand drauf wo das sein könnte?? 
Zumindestens vor der Autofahrt, weil danach ist es, denk ich woanders. Oder gibt es im Frankenwald ein Sessellift.


----------



## RolandMC (18. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=duMmpVr_SBk
> 
> 
> Hab ich grad gefunden. Kommt da irgendjemand drauf wo das sein könnte??
> Zumindestens vor der Autofahrt, weil danach ist es, denk ich woanders. Oder gibt es im Frankenwald ein Sessellift.



Der Teil mit dem Sessellift ist am Ochsenkopf die Downhillstrecke von den Lettenbrüdern. 
Sehr schöne Trails da oben.

Roland


----------



## playbike (18. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=duMmpVr_SBk
> 
> 
> Hab ich grad gefunden. Kommt da irgendjemand drauf wo das sein könnte??
> Zumindestens vor der Autofahrt, weil danach ist es, denk ich woanders. Oder gibt es im Frankenwald ein Sessellift.




Der Anfangsteil sieht ein wenig wie ebneth aus!


----------



## Wurscht (20. Januar 2008)

Des aanzige was ich erkannt hab, war die Autofahrt. Des woar die Straß von Schwarzenbach nach Döbra. Und den Ochsenkopfturm bei dem Lift hab ich auch noch erkannt. 
Und bei dem ersten Teil hätt ich vielleicht noch irgendwo auf die Langenau oder Silberstein getippt.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. Januar 2008)

Ja danke für die Antworten. Bei näherer Betrachtung des ersten Teils, geh ich mal davon aus dass es sich um die Gegend um Langenau handelt. Wenn man mal die Bäume so ansieht.

Das hier ist mein letzter Beitrag für die nächsten vier Monate, also bis Ende Mai Anfang April. (Grund Bundeswehr-Einsatz Kosovo) Wenn ich Zeit und einen Internet-Anschluss hab, werd ich mich schon mal melden. Keine Sorge ich komm auf jeden fall gesund und ohne "Holzummantelung" zurück. Werde da so oft wie möglich trainieren um auf der Tour mit euch mithalten zu können. Ich will ja da unten net verfetten.:kotz: 
Noch eine Bitte; könnte evtl jemand ab April oder Mai einen neuen Thread aufmachen, für unsere Tour ende Juni? (MTB 1, 2 und 3) Dann kann sich jeder da anmelden, der Lust hat mitzufahren, damit wir einen Überblick bekommen, wieviel wir sind.
Seeyou, machts gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (21. Januar 2008)

Ja dann mal alles Gute für da unten.
Werden Dir sicherlich ab und an ein paar Bilder der Heimat hier reinstellen.


----------



## Wurscht (21. Januar 2008)

Na dann, klanerZwerg, fallst des doch noch liest: auch von mir alles Gute, "viel Erfolg" und viel Spaß dort unten! 
Mein Nachbar war mittlerweilen auch schon 3 x dort - andere müssen für Urlaub Geld bezahlen... (Scherz)


----------



## Kulminator (21. Januar 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ja danke für die Antworten. Bei näherer Betrachtung des ersten Teils, geh ich mal davon aus dass es sich um die Gegend um Langenau handelt. Wenn man mal die Bäume so ansieht.
> 
> Das hier ist mein letzter Beitrag für die nächsten vier Monate, also bis Ende Mai Anfang April. (Grund Bundeswehr-Einsatz Kosovo) Wenn ich Zeit und einen Internet-Anschluss hab, werd ich mich schon mal melden. Keine Sorge ich komm auf jeden fall gesund und ohne "Holzummantelung" zurück. Werde da so oft wie möglich trainieren um auf der Tour mit euch mithalten zu können. Ich will ja da unten net verfetten.:kotz:
> Noch eine Bitte; könnte evtl jemand ab April oder Mai einen neuen Thread aufmachen, für unsere Tour ende Juni? (MTB 1, 2 und 3) Dann kann sich jeder da anmelden, der Lust hat mitzufahren, damit wir einen Überblick bekommen, wieviel wir sind.
> Seeyou, machts gut.



Lass dich nicht unterkriegen - die Zeit geht vorbei...  
Ob ein neuer Thread oder ein LMB-Eintrag das Beste ist für die Aktion Ende Juni, müssen wir mal sehen. Aber gefahren wird...  

cu Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (21. Januar 2008)

Hey dann machs gut und komm heil wieder zurück!!!
Man sieht sich dann spätestens aufm Bike


----------



## Kulminator (3. Februar 2008)

Moin Miteinander,
wie ist denn die aktuelle Schneelage im FrankNWood??? Sieht wahrscheinlich eher nach Skifahren statt Biken aus? 

Ich muss erst mal etwas kürzer treten - sagt der Doc. Irgendwas stimmt nicht mit meinem linken Knie. Werde diese Woche mal zu einem anderen Doc gehen und dessen Meinung einholen. Das mach ich so lange, bis ich einen finde, der mir sagt, daß alles in Ordnung ist (Liebe Sachbearbeiterin meiner Krankenkasse: dieser Post ist nicht zur Weiterverwertung bestimmt und unterliegt dem gültigen Datenschutzgeheimnis  )


----------



## Wurscht (3. Februar 2008)

Tach Kulmi,

Schneelage im Frankenwald? Welcher Schnee?? Gut, es hat gestern ein klitzekleines biÃchen geschneit, aber eigentlich tendiert die Schneelage - zumindest Ã¶stlich vom DÃ¶braberg - eher gegen fast 0. Okay, wenn ich so zum DÃ¶braberg schau, dann ist ab HÃ¶henlage DÃ¶bra/Schwarzenbach schon alles weiÃ, allerdings glaub ich nicht, daÃ Skifahren besser geht als biken. Schon gut, ich weiÃ, die Bergwiese verfÃ¼gt mittlerweilen auch Ã¼ber eine Schneekanone...

Heut war BOMBENWETTER!!! Erst sternklarer, dann strahlend blauer Himmel. Bestes Bike-Wetter.
Allerdings muÃte ich heut in aller HerrgottsfrÃ¼he anfangen zu arbeiten.  Drum war's fÃ¼r mich wieder nix mit radeln...

Warum biste denn erst zum Doc gegangen, wenn's dir nicht passt, was er gesagt hat?? Wahrscheinlich doch wohl, weil irgendwas in deinem Knie geknarzt hat, oder?
Gut, eine 'Knieprotese' ist ja heutzutage schon fast so 'ne Standardoperation wie Blinddarm, aber wenn dich der Rat eines alten Mannes interessiert, ich wÃ¼rde schon vorsichtshalber das Originalknie etwas schonen. Is doch was anderes, als so ein Ersatzteil...

AuÃerdem: bedenke die Preisentwicklung auf dem Alteisenmarkt! Die Tonne Schrott bringt heute schon ca 150 â¬; stell dir vor, du begegnest mir  auf dem Trail - ich schneid dir glatt das Bein ab und trag dann dein kÃ¼nstliches Knie zum SchrotthÃ¤ndler.... (is ja noch dazu dann Titan)


----------



## sud (3. Februar 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Miteinander,
> wie ist denn die aktuelle Schneelage im FrankNWood???




in etwa so:


----------



## tomu (4. Februar 2008)

Ich dachte du wolltest den Joe mit gelben Fahrrad nicht mitfahren lassen!
Spitzberg war übrigens top!

tomu


----------



## sud (4. Februar 2008)

tomu schrieb:


> Ich dachte du wolltest den Joe mit gelben Fahrrad nicht mitfahren lassen!
> 
> tomu



na bevor er weint....    war halt wieder Mädchenmodus an


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2008)

Wurscht schrieb:


> Tach Kulmi,
> 
> Schneelage im Frankenwald? Welcher Schnee?? Gut, es hat gestern ein klitzekleines bißchen geschneit, aber eigentlich tendiert die Schneelage - zumindest östlich vom Döbraberg - eher gegen fast 0. Okay, wenn ich so zum Döbraberg schau, dann ist ab Höhenlage Döbra/Schwarzenbach schon alles weiß, allerdings glaub ich nicht, daß Skifahren besser geht als biken. Schon gut, ich weiß, die Bergwiese verfügt mittlerweilen auch über eine Schneekanone...
> 
> ...



Oh weh.. hab ich jetzt hier Goldgräberstimmung erweckt? Nach den Ansagen muss ich das Gefahrenpotential des Frankenwaldes neu überdenken?? 
Übrigens, Titan ist was für Historiker. Heute trägt man doch Carbon... 

Danke übrigens für deinen Rat, alter Mann, das hab ich befolgt und siehe da, es geht mir prächtig! Eine Woche schon Zwangspause, Nervösität macht sich breit - bin mal gespannt wie lange ich dies noch aushalten kann? 

Keep you postet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Februar 2008)

Mahlzeit, bin wieder von Malle zurück. Da wars deutlich wärmer als hier.
18 °C hatten wir meistens. Jetzt sind die Beine erstmal leer, und ich hoffe
darauf das das Wetter jetzt langsam in den Frühlingsmodus wechselt. 
Will wieder längere Ausfahrten durch den Frankenwald machen!

CU


----------



## schu2000 (10. Februar 2008)

Oh da hat jemand Urlaub gemacht...war hoffentlich auch übers Wetter hinaus schön??
Also ich find die Temperaturen eigentlich jetzt schon ganz ok...war gestern nachmittag 2,5 Stunden mitm Hardtail unterwegs und heute früh zwei Stunden (da war es aber in der Tat noch a weng kalt, durch die Cleats an den Schuhen haben meine Füße nach der Tour 20 Minuten gebraucht bis sie wieder einigermaßen warm waren  ) Jetzt grad war ich noch zwei Stunden mitm Opium unterwegs, ein bißchen Spaß haben  war für die Winterklamotten (allerdings ohne Unterhemd und nur mit 3/4-Hosen) schon fast a bissl warm...aber hat jede Menge Spaß gemacht, freu mich schon bald endlich wieder wirklich regelmäßig biken zu können!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Februar 2008)

Urlaub ist gut.... Trainingslager. Die ganze Zeit mit dem Rennrad unterwegs   geht auf der Insel wirklich gut.
Wenn nur die Rentner net immer das Buffet blockieren würden  
Grad wenn man abends richtig Hunger hat  

Der Sommer kommt --> ich hab ihn gesehen!!


----------



## schu2000 (10. Februar 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Der Sommer kommt --> ich hab ihn gesehen!!



Im Moment isser halt hier bei uns noch a weng schüchtern


----------



## playbike (10. Februar 2008)

@schu
Deine Kondi müsste man haben

waren gestern und heut etwas mit dem Crosser unterwegs. Da geht gar nichts mehr. Voll im Ar...

Aber das neue Yeti fährt sich echt gut, nich so nervös wie das Quantec

So, nächste Wo ist das Opium dran. Aber bei dem Salz auf den Straßen kann das noch nicht raus


----------



## schu2000 (10. Februar 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> @schu
> Deine Kondi müsste man haben
> 
> waren gestern und heut etwas mit dem Crosser unterwegs. Da geht gar nichts mehr. Voll im Ar...
> ...



Mitm Opium fährt man ja auch net auf Straßen 

Aber Kondition, naja ok is wohl noch a bissl was da, aber dafür is die Kraft irgendwie weg, hab mich heut nachmittag bei jedem Anstieg gefragt ob das letztes Jahr auch so anstrengend war


----------



## Alexspeed (17. Februar 2008)

Servus.

Schön das es in Naila und umgebung auch ein paar aktive Biker gibt.
Bin diesen Winter nach Naila gezogen und suche noch paar leutz und trails.

Da hier ein paar sind wollt ich mal fragen was es hier so in der Umgebung gibt.
Die schwersten Döbraberg Trails bin ich schon gefahren( Fahre selber am liebsten DH) war nicht so das wahre...
Am Döbraberg gibt es echt genügend höhenmeter um ne geile DH Strecke aufzubauen, vielleicht auch mit nem sprung über die Hauptstraße Döbra - Schwarzenbach am W. .
Aber naja ...
wollt mal noch wissen wo es gute Downhills gibt und wo Dirts und Dual.
Da hier viele tourenfahrer sind hoffe ich das hier schon sowas gefunden wurde.
Also Hof kenn ich die alte Ziegelei und Tauperlitz die Dual strecke.
Hoffe das in Naila auch mal was gibt. Ansonsten muss ich wohl mal die bagger rollen lassen..  

In meiner Heimat wird es jetzt soweit das im Frühjahr wir mit viel unterstützung ne offizielle Dirtstrecke bekommen. aber wohn  ja jetz hier.

Hoffe auf rege antworten und viel spaß beim Biken


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2008)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Servus.
> 
> Schön das es in Naila und umgebung auch ein paar aktive Biker gibt.
> Bin diesen Winter nach Naila gezogen und suche noch paar leutz und trails.
> ...



ich glaube, da bist du hier gar nicht so verkehrt, gelle?


----------



## Kulminator (17. Februar 2008)

nun kurz zu mir: mein Knie zickt rum wie ne 14-Jährige. Lass mich mit einer Knorpelaufbausubstanz mit Schmierwirkung (ich vermute mit Teflonzusätzen) spritzen und hoffe dadurch die Probs in den Griff zu bekommen. Nach der ersten Sitzung vom Freitag bin ich leider nich mehr so 100% ig überzeugt. Na ja, habe ja noch 2 Arzttermine vor mir und werde mich in den nächsten Wochen etwas schonen - bin ohnehin beruflich unterwegs und hab keine Zeit, aufs Bike zu steigen... 

Drückt mir die Daumen...

Keep you postet..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (17. Februar 2008)

@Kulmi: viel Erfolg mit Deinem Knie!!!

@Alexspeed: ich glaub für FR & Co. sind andere in diesem Thread (die Knockshoter!?!) recht gute Ansprechpartner. Ich selbst fahre eher AM/Endurotouren, wobei selbst da gute Trails eher selten sind (bin aber oft auf Trailsuche  ). Iiiiirgendwann will ich mir auch mal ne FR-Kiste anschaffen, aber das Geld...... 

Ansonsten war dieses Wochenende vom Wetter her herrlich, wenn auch ein bißchen kühl im Schatten. War gestern in der Fränkischen und mit den Jungs ausm Nachbarthread auf einer CC-Kondi-Trailtour unterwegs. War mal wieder sehr schön dort, wenn auch mal nicht so fahrtechniklastig. Heute hab ich erst mitm HT ne Morgenrunde gedreht, bei der ich mir nach einer viertel Stunde überlegt habe ob ich net wieder umdrehen soll da ich meine Finger nicht mehr wirklich gespürt hab. -8 Grad sind schon knackig kalt...bin von da an aber eh hauptsächlich in der Sonne gefahren da gings dann wieder, ist dann doch noch n bissl was zusammengekommen. Und nachmittag hab ich dann ne Runde mitm Opium gedreht, ein paar altbekannte Stellen abklappern und ein paar Kilometer zamkriegen. Tja und jetzt muss ich erstmal aufs nächste Wochenende warten bis ich wieder fahren kann   naja irgendwann wird zum Glück wieder auf Sommerzeit umgestellt, dann gehts auch unter der Woche wieder ab auf den Sattel


----------



## playbike (19. Februar 2008)

@alexspeed

http://www.kc-freerider.de.vu/

weiß aber nicht wie aktiv die Jungs noch sind.


----------



## Wurscht (25. Februar 2008)

So, gestern hat's also mal geklappt und ich konnte dieses Bomben-Februarwetter ausnutzen. 
Bin mal wieder meine Rodesgrün - Rothleiten - Issigau - König David - Jungfernsteg - Hölle - Marxgrün - Naila - heim - Tour gefahren.
Jetzt hoff ich bloß, daß wir tatsächlich auch weiterhin von Schneefällen verschont bleiben, hab nämlich das "Sommerbike" aus dem Winterschlaf geholt.










Ciao, Wurscht


----------



## schu2000 (25. Februar 2008)

Das Wetter gestern war echt toll. War auch schon am Samstag unterwegs, da wars auch ok aber net so schön wie gestern. Gestern früh wars noch recht frisch, ab ca. halb 10 konnte man dann aber schon ohne Jacke fahren. Nachmittag hatte ich dann nur noch das langärmlige Trikot dran, hab mich teilweise schon ein bißchen geärgert weil ich manchmal ganz schön geschwitzt hab, andererseits ist es aber halt für kurzärmlich doch noch net die Zeit, spätestens bei der nächsten Abfahrt wirds wieder kalt 
Außerdem war konnte ich seit Samstag nachmittag nur noch mitm Hardtail fahren weil mir von im Gelände das Schaltauge von meinem Opium abgerissen ist  ich hoffe bloß dass ich es zum Wochenende wieder beieinander hab, das HT is zwar schön schnell aber dafür ist halt mitm Opium der Spaßfaktor wesentlich höher


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Februar 2008)

Ja am WE wars super... war Samstag mal am Schneeberg... mit dem Hardtail.
Eigentlich wollte ich ja mitm Enduro fahren, aber der Reifen hat mir einen
Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht:

Als ich los wollte war er erstmal platt und beim Schlauchwechsel hab ich 
gemerkt das der Mantel eingerissen ist. Da kein Ersatz da war, und ich nicht
die Highroller vom Hardtail runtermachen wollte, bin ich eben Hardtail gefahren.
Schnell ist man ja schon damit  Nun hoffe ich auf baldige Lieferung des 
neuen Minion fürs Vorderrad.

Nur ist der H-Weg am Waldstein definitiv mit dem Enduro schöner  
....das nächste WE kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Kulminator (1. März 2008)

Moin Miteinander, bin wieder aus Texas zurück... Konnte dort erstaunlicherweise recht viele Mountainbiker sehen - obwohl die Hügelchen dort nicht soo spannend aussehen - zumindest was das "Runter" angeht. Zu dumm nur, daß ich zum Schaffen dort war... 

Leider sieht das Wetter hier nicht gerade nach Biken aus. "Emma" scheint wirklich übelgelaunt zu sein und hat im näheren Umkreis schon erhebliche Schäden angerichtet. Heute nachmittags soll sie sich beruhigen - hoffe auf bessere Bedingungen morgen. 

Wünsch euch ein trailiges Weekend... 
Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (1. März 2008)

Moin Moin.
Jetzt wo mein Opium endlich fertig ist, kann es nicht raus  
Hoffe das morgen das Wetter etwas besser ist...


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2008)

Ebenfalls Moin moin 

Also hier im Rodachtal ists heut eigentlich relativ ruhig...das kann natürlich auf der Höh' schon wieder ganz anders ausschauen gell Jörg  aber wenns weiterhin so bleibt werd ich mich später evtl. mal raus wagen.
@playbike: falls Du morgen fährst sagst mir mal bescheid?? will doch mal den größeren Bruder von meiner Kiste in freier Wildbahn sehen 


Sven


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. März 2008)

hier isses n Mistwetter... war grad 2 Std. aufm Ergobike im Wohnzimmer 
unterwegs. Das geht nach ner Stunde echt nur noch mit Rammstein.
Hoffentlich wirds bald Sommer...


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> war grad 2 Std. aufm Ergobike im Wohnzimmer
> unterwegs. Das geht nach ner Stunde echt nur noch mit Rammstein.




Das hab ich im Winter ein einziges Mal gemacht...einmal und nie wieder!! :kotz: Da dreht man ja total ab wenn man das ein oder zwei Stunden lang mach


----------



## playbike (1. März 2008)

@Schu
Yep, falls morgen Rollout ist sag ich bescheid.

Gegen den Wind fahren würde heute die Rolle ersetzen


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2008)

Ok ich warte auf Deinen Anruf  
Naja ich glaub meine Pläne heute nachmittag noch etwas zu biken fallen gerade buchstäblich ins Wasser...bei uns kommt jetzt im 10-Minuten-Takt immer ein richtiger Regenguss runter  will faaaahren!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. März 2008)

kanns mir dieses Jahr leider net aussuchen... brauch die Kilometer.
Aber da dreht man echt am Rad. Auf der Rolle wars ja noch schlimmer als
auf dem Ergobike :kotz: 

Gegen den Wind fahren wäre heute ne echte Alternative  
Da kann man wahrscheinlich auf der Stelle treten


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2008)

Also ich bin wirklich hin- und hergerissen...im Moment gehts draußen wieder. Aber ich schmeiß jetzt glaub ich die Trailhunter Gardasee-DVD rein, das is net so anstrengend und auch viel trockener als sich bei dem Mistwetter draußen rumzuplagen


----------



## kubikjch (1. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Also ich bin wirklich hin- und hergerissen...im Moment gehts draußen wieder. Aber ich schmeiß jetzt glaub ich die Trailhunter Gardasee-DVD rein, das is net so anstrengend und auch viel trockener als sich bei dem Mistwetter draußen rumzuplagen



Hi Sven, mit der DVD sitz ich momentan auch auf der Rolle um etwas in Übung zu bleiben.

Des geht scho


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hi Sven, mit der DVD sitz ich momentan auch auf der Rolle um etwas in Übung zu bleiben.
> 
> Des geht scho



Servus Jochen!!

Naja ich war mit der DVD aber bloß auf der Couch gsessn, davon bleibt nix in Übung  aber hoffentlich passt morgen des Wetter soweit das man wieder raus kann!!
Und Dir weiterhin gute Besserung auf dass Du auch bald wieder weit weg von der Rolle aufm Bike sitzt 


Sven


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (9. März 2008)

Moin moin!! An mir is vorhin gegen halb 10 auf meiner Morgenrunde bei der B173 hinter Fels / Abzweigung nach Schwarzenstein jemand mitm MTB 
vorbei gefahren...war das jemand hier ausm Forum??  War bisher ganz gutes Wetter zum Wetter. Nicht zu kalt, sonnig aber nicht zu warm. Mich hat dann bloß zwischen Geroldsgrün und Steinwiesen ein richtig übler Gegenwind geärgert  war ne ganz schöne Mühe da zu strampeln...
Mal schauen ob das Wetter heut nachmittag noch hält, ich hoffs ja!!!


Sven


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. März 2008)

hier ich.... hab grad meine Trainingsrunde absolviert. Leider immer noch
mit dem Hardtail. Fürs Enduro wars mir heute zu kalt, und ich hab zu wenig
Zeit für ne richtige Waldrunde.
Bin dann Richtung Kronach --> Stadtsteinach --> Presseck --> heim
Temperaturunterschiede hats da...mann mann mann. Stadtseinach 11°C
Presseck 6°C. 
Du warst doch auch mit nem Hardtail unterwegs, oder?


----------



## schu2000 (9. März 2008)

Hehe dacht ichs mir doch  hab Dich schon mal irgendwo auf nem Bild gesehen und mir schon gedacht dass Du das gewesen sein müsstest. Jepp ich war auch mitm Hardtail unterwegs. Die eher langweiligen Kondirunden dreh ich eigentlich immer mitm Hardtail, da bin ich wesentlich schneller unterwegs und die teuren Minion werden auch geschont  war unterwegs Steinwiesen - Wallenfels - Schwarzenstein - Schwarzenbach - Geroldsgrün - Steinwiesen. Passt grad um Sonntag net schon in Hergottsfrühe aufstehen zu müssen und pünktlich um 11 zum Mittagessen wieder daheim zu sein 
Wetter passt, gegen 2 gehts wieder aufs Bike


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. März 2008)

Viel Spaß dabei... ich fahr dann nach Hamburg. Bin da die ganze Woche
arbeiten. Hoffentlich wirds dann am WE wieder gut. 
Ich hab meine Highroller heute niedergeschrubbt


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2008)

Sers Miteinander,

will mich mal wieder zurückmelden - am Äquator ist es deutlich wärmer als hier bei einigermassen erträglicher Luftfeuchtigkeit ..   Zum Biken ist Singapur aber weniger gut geeignet, obwohl es dort sogar ausgeschriebene Tracks geben soll. 3 Tracks hab ich finden können. Aus einer Internetseite hab ich sogar ein richtiges MTB Team ausfindig gemacht - so richtig in Gore Klamotten, mit Helm und Klickies... aber halt alle "gelb" (und damit meine ich nicht die Klamotten).   Für ein Bikeabenteuer ist mir leider keine Zeit geblieben - vielleicht ein andermal.. 

Mein Knie macht Fortschritte - fühlt sich aber immer noch irgendwie "anders" an. Muss ich noch weiter austesten - ich hoffe aber schwer, daß es bald mal wieder für eine Tour im Frankenwald reicht  

Keep you postet.... 

Was gibt es Neues bei euch?


----------



## schu2000 (15. März 2008)

Ich hab heute das erste Mal dieses Jahr die MTB4 unter die Stollen genommen. Alles in allem natürlich immer noch eine konditionell sehr herausfordernde Tour. Das ewige auf und ab kostet ziemlich Kraft...unser schöner Frankenwald eben  da es ja die letzten Tage net immer unbedingt trocken war war auf der Strecke teilweise Schlammschlacht angesagt...ne ziemliche Ferkelei  auf manchen Wegen bin ich kaum mehr als Schrittgeschwindigkeit gefahren sonst hätt ich wahrscheinlich nach 50 Metern blind fahren müssen...aber was solls, Bike und Biker sind mittlerweile wieder sauber!! Die Trails sind an sich alle fahrbar, nur von Wellesberg runter nach Wellesbach ist etwas Vorsicht geboten, da liegt recht viel Geäst rum, ich musste zweimal anhalten weil sich ein Ast zwischen Reifen und Hinterbau verfangen hatten...Bilder gibts leider keine weil meine Digicam gestreikt hat bzw. die Batterien leer waren  
Kennt jemand den Wanderweg "DÖ97" bzw. weiß wo man Informationen über solche Wege kriegt? Dieser Weg verläuft bei Langenau ein Stück zusammen mit der MTB4 und geht dann aber nach kurzer Zeit in den Wald (bzw. kommt ausm Wald, je nachdem wie rum man fährt  ). Könnte evtl. interessant sein...
Jetzt hoff ich mal dass morgen das Wetter trotzdem schön ist damit ich morgen auch wieder fleißig kurbeln kann  aber wenn ich mir die Wettervorhersagen so anschaue...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. März 2008)

Ich hab den Tag heute genutzt und bin mal wieder in der anderen Richtung... Fichtelgebirge unterwegs gewesen. Da gabs keine soooo große Sauerei. 
Bin relativ sauber wieder angekommen. Nur der Schneeberg hat seinem
Namen alle Ehre gemacht. Bin da über ein Schneefeld runtergeeiert. 
Morgen werd ich wohl das Ergobike aktivieren...außer das Wetter entscheidet
sich doch noch für "kein Regen".
Es ist aber auch ganz schwierig zu Entscheiden, ob ich links oder rechts fahren soll.... Frankenwald oder Fichtelgebirge... beides ist gleich weit von
mir weg.


----------



## schu2000 (15. März 2008)

Also in die Richtung würd ich auch mal ne Runde mit drehen! Wie groß ist denn die Tour die Du da so typischerweise drehst? Wennst mich mal mitnehmen würdest dann könnt ich ja mitm Auto nach Helmbrechts fahren, ich glaub mitm Bike will ich mir die Anreise net noch zusätzlich antun  wie ist dort der Trailanteil so? Die MTB4 ist zwar schön und gut um mal zu schauen wie es um die Kondition bestellt ist, aber wirklich aufregend find ich sie jetzt auch net. Ein paar prinzipiell sicherlich recht schöne Trails "muss" man leider bergauf fahren, bergab wären die viel schöner  und die wenigen Bergab-Sachen (Langenau, vor Wellesbach) sind zwar an sich ok, aber nach ein paar Mal fahren aus recht ausgelutscht und zudem noch recht kurz...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. März 2008)

heute wars 76 km und 1400 Hm wenn man den Ochsenkopf noch mitnimmt
können es 90km und 1900 hm werden. Je nachdem wie man fährt. 
Trails gibt es auch ganz unterschiedliche Varianten... Aber es sind da
schon schöne Abfahrten vom Waldsteinhaus und vom Schneeberg dabei.
Da können wir schonmal zusammen fahren. Je nachdem wie es mit deiner
Kondition aussieht eben mehr oder weniger hm. 
Wenn man über den Wasserscheideweg fährt ist das ne schöne
Tour, mit Einkehr im Biergarten am Waldsteinhaus  
Konditionell ist es nicht ganz ohne, aber etwas ruhiger wie die MTB7.
Also nicht ständig rauf und runter, sondern etwas gemütlicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

Hmmm....Dankeschön...jetzt war ich eigentlich recht zufrieden dass ich die MTB4 recht gut hinter mich gebracht hab und dann kommst Du mit 90km und 1900hm...   
Also da es ja net gar so viele Höhenmeter sind und auch das ständige Auf und Ab net ist sollte die 76km-Runde aber hinhauen, da brauch ich dann aber irgendwann ne ordentliche Rast mit gscheitem Essen, sonst geht mir die Kraft aus  aber die 90km sind momentan einfach noch net drin, vor allem mit so vielen Hm  
Können ja in ca. zwei Wochen nochmal drauf zurückkommen, bin über Ostern net da (Lago) und danach das Wochenende klappts wahrscheinlich auch net, aber mal schauen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. März 2008)

gutes Essen gibts am Waldsteinhaus... und danach die Abfahrt zum Weißenstädter See  







wer's kennt weiss welcher weg das ist... einer von zwei Abfahrten.


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

schaut ja schon mal gut aus!


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> gutes Essen gibts am Waldsteinhaus... und danach die Abfahrt zum Weißenstädter See
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo? Wo?? Wo???


----------



## jokomen (16. März 2008)

Hey Locals,

wir beabsichtigen, Euer tolles Gebiet mal im Mai zu durchforsten. Auf der Seite www.frankenwald-aktiv.de habe ich schon ein paar schöne Beschreibungen / Touren gefunden. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch Tips oder die Touren auf GPS gespeichert  ? Würde mir einiges ersparen...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Wo? Wo?? Wo???



Das verrat ich doch nicht  
Man kommt aber unten an der Hauptstraße raus. Die andere Abfahrt endet
kurz vorm See. Die ist noch besser, nur da hab ich noch kein Bild gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. März 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Locals,
> 
> wir beabsichtigen, Euer tolles Gebiet mal im Mai zu durchforsten. Auf der Seite www.frankenwald-aktiv.de habe ich schon ein paar schöne Beschreibungen / Touren gefunden. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch Tips oder die Touren auf GPS gespeichert  ? Würde mir einiges ersparen...



Na die MTB6+7 sind wohl Pflicht. Die sollten aber leicht zu finden sein.
Bis jetzt waren die immer sehr gut ausgeschildert. 
Vielleicht hat ja auch hier jemand Zeit und zeigt euch die Strecke. Irgendwer
ist ja ständig auf den Touren unterwegs. GPS hab ich leider nicht.


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Locals,
> 
> wir beabsichtigen, Euer tolles Gebiet mal im Mai zu durchforsten. Auf der Seite www.frankenwald-aktiv.de habe ich schon ein paar schöne Beschreibungen / Touren gefunden. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch Tips oder die Touren auf GPS gespeichert  ? Würde mir einiges ersparen...



bin selbst bisher die MTB4, 5 und 7 gefahren. Die MTB6 werd ich mir bei Gelegenheit auch mal vornehmen. Die Touren sind eigentlich sehr gut ausgeschildert und auch ohne GPS problemlos zu fahren!! Kann aber mal schauen, evtl. hab ich noch den einen oder anderen GPS-Track von den Touren.
Wann und wo seid ihr denn genau in der Gegend?


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2008)

Ich hab heut nachmittag ne kleine Runde mitm Hardtail gedreht, nix aufregendes, ausschließlich Straße und Radwege. Waren nur 30km, mir war einfach die "Luftfeuchtigkeit" zu hoch  so bin ich dann auch die komplette zweite Hälfte im Regen gefahren...
Ich will anständiges Wetter!!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. März 2008)

dann war heute 30 km Tag... war heute auch nur kurz 30 Km rollen.
Irgendwann wirds Sommer!


----------



## jokomen (16. März 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kann aber mal schauen, evtl. hab ich noch den einen oder anderen GPS-Track von den Touren.
> Wann und wo seid ihr denn genau in der Gegend?



Wäre echt klasse, wenn Du noch ein paar Tracks für mich findest  (Wenn, dann bitte kurze PN an mich, sende Dir dann meine E-Mail) Wahrscheinlich sind wir über Pfingsten dort. Genaue Unterkunft haben wir noch nicht...Wollen natürlich zentral liegen und werden nächsten Monat buchen. Könnt Ihr was was bestimmtes empfehlen?


----------



## Kulminator (16. März 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey Locals,
> 
> wir beabsichtigen, Euer tolles Gebiet mal im Mai zu durchforsten. Auf der Seite www.frankenwald-aktiv.de habe ich schon ein paar schöne Beschreibungen / Touren gefunden. Habt Ihr vielleicht noch Tips oder die Touren auf GPS gespeichert  ? Würde mir einiges ersparen...



schau mal hier...  und such nach "Frankenwald" oder ähnlichen Suchbegriffen...

Gib mal durch, wann genau und wo ihr im Frankenwald einfallen wollt. Vielleicht lässt sich was organisieren?


----------



## jokomen (16. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> schau mal hier...  und such nach "Frankenwald" oder ähnlichen Suchbegriffen...
> 
> Gib mal durch, wann genau und wo ihr im Frankenwald einfallen wollt. Vielleicht lässt sich was organisieren?



Habe ich auch schon nachgeschaut, aber nicht so direkt was gefunden, was ich suche und sich mit der Beschreibung der Touren deckt.  

Das Angebot ich echt gut, werde mich dann mal melden, wenn ich die genauen Einflugsdaten kenne. Mit Locals zu biken ist ja auch meisten ergiebiger !


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Habe ich auch schon nachgeschaut, aber nicht so direkt was gefunden, was ich suche und sich mit der Beschreibung der Touren deckt.
> 
> Das Angebot ich echt gut, werde mich dann mal melden, wenn ich die genauen Einflugsdaten kenne. Mit Locals zu biken ist ja auch meisten ergiebiger !



Hey jokomen, mit dir fahr ich net - hab mir gerade deine Winterpokalpunkte angeschaut. Hast du eigentlich noch eine andere Beschäftigung oder bist du Berufsradfahrer? 

Echt krass !


----------



## jokomen (17. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hey jokomen, mit dir fahr ich net - hab mir gerade deine Winterpokalpunkte angeschaut. Hast du eigentlich noch eine andere Beschäftigung oder bist du Berufsradfahrer?
> 
> Echt krass !



Hey..... nur keine Angst ! Ich beiße nicht !  Bin doch schon ein alter Sack !  Berufsradfahrer bin ich auch nicht, nur ein ehemaliger Leistungssportler, der immer in Bewegungsdrang ist und gerne mit anderen radfährt. Bitte nicht von den Punkten erschrecken lassen ! Hier in unserem Fred kannst Du auch nachlesen, dass die Leute, die mit uns Touren fahren, jede Menge Spass haben. Wenn ich Touren mit anderen fahre, gibt immer der langsamste das Tempo vor.


----------



## Kulminator (17. März 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Hey..... nur keine Angst ! Ich beiße nicht !  Bin doch schon ein alter Sack !  Berufsradfahrer bin ich auch nicht, nur ein ehemaliger Leistungssportler, der immer in Bewegungsdrang ist und gerne mit anderen radfährt. Bitte nicht von den Punkten erschrecken lassen ! Hier in unserem Fred kannst Du auch nachlesen, dass die Leute, die mit uns Touren fahren, jede Menge Spass haben. Wenn ich Touren mit anderen fahre, gibt immer der langsamste das Tempo vor.



also deinen Bildern zufolge, scheint ihr ja wirklich lieb und harmlos zu sein - ABER wer weiss?? Das wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß jemand ganz lieb dreinschaut und kaum isser auf dem Trail, zeigt er sein wahres ICH??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jokomen (17. März 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> also deinen Bildern zufolge, scheint ihr ja wirklich lieb und harmlos zu sein - ABER wer weiss?? Das wäre nicht das erste Mal, daß jemand ganz lieb dreinschaut und kaum isser auf dem Trail, zeigt er sein wahres ICH??



Hey, Du mußt nicht nur Bilder schauen, sondern auch mal lesen, das hilft!  Und bestätigt dann auch das liebe Aussehen.   Bin auch Motivationstrainer, kann Dir auch noch ne Persönlichkeitsverstärkung verpassen, dann haste nicht mehr soviel Angst vor alten Männern. 

Und was würde mir das nutzen, wenn ich mit Dir fahre, Du mir Deine tollen Trails zeigst und ich Dir dann wegfahre und dann alleine im Wald stehe und nicht mehr weiss, wo ich langfahren soll...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. März 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> Und was würde mir das nutzen, wenn ich mit Dir fahre, Du mir Deine tollen Trails zeigst und ich Dir dann wegfahre und dann alleine im Wald stehe und nicht mehr weiss, wo ich langfahren soll...



stimmt... der Guide ist immer vorne   Ich weiss noch nicht ob ich zu dem
Zeitpunkt hier bin, sonst würde ich evtl. auch mal mitfahren. Wahrscheinlich
bin ich irgendwo im Süden biken.
Wie lange seit ihr denn hier?


----------



## jokomen (18. März 2008)

So, wie es aussieht, vom 10.5-14.5.... Bestellt für übernächsten Monat schon mal schönes Wetter, damit wir auch draußen lecker Kuchen essen können. Der Guide hat ja frei und wird von uns durchgefüttert. Der muss ja immer die meiste Kraft haben, damit er uns wieder nach Hause guiden kann


----------



## Kulminator (18. März 2008)

jokomen schrieb:


> So, wie es aussieht, vom 10.5-14.5.... Bestellt für übernächsten Monat schon mal schönes Wetter, damit wir auch draußen lecker Kuchen essen können. Der Guide hat ja frei und wird von uns durchgefüttert. Der muss ja immer die meiste Kraft haben, damit er uns wieder nach Hause guiden kann



uuups, das iss ja das WE über Pfingsten !? Da schauts bei mir ziemlich schlecht aus! 

Obwohl das Motivationstraining eines soooooo "uralten" Coaches ziemlich interessant klingt  ... vielleicht kann ich ja trotzdem irgendwie das Unmögliche möglich machen?


----------



## Wurscht (19. März 2008)

Pfingsten klingt doch gut! Ich glaub, da könnt ich Urlaub haben...


----------



## Kulminator (20. März 2008)

Hey, kann mir morgen mal einer kurz den Schneebericht aus dem Kulmbacher Oberland durchgeben??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. März 2008)

kann ich ;-) so sieht's zumindest gerade bei mir vorm Haus aus.


----------



## Kulminator (21. März 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> kann ich ;-) so sieht's zumindest gerade bei mir vorm Haus aus.



wie geil ...


----------



## Kulminator (27. März 2008)

still hier ....

HALLO ihr Mountainbiker des Frankenwaldes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. März 2008)

............und Hallo zurück........ der örtliche Mountainbiker, auch local
genannt, ist mit biken beschäftigt. Na zumindest hoffe ich das ich dieses
WE wieder fahren kann. War seit Montag nimmer aufm Bike :-(
ICH WILL SOMMER UND MIN. 20°C


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> . ICH WILL SOMMER UND MIN. 20°C



D I T O ....  

Der Sommer ist schon mit grossen Schritten im Anmarsch.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. März 2008)

wenn da mal heute nicht einer in Steinwiesen mit seim Opium
unterwegs war  
Aber als Rennradfahrer ist wird man ja keines Blickes gewürdigt


----------



## playbike (30. März 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> wenn da mal heute nicht einer in Steinwiesen mit seim Opium
> unterwegs war
> Aber als Rennradfahrer ist wird man ja keines Blickes gewürdigt



da waren heut sogar mehr Opiums in Steinwiesen unterwegs 
Rennradfahrer die sind meistens so eingebildet 
das nächste mal einfach laut schreien


----------



## schu2000 (30. März 2008)

Jepp, die Opiumkonzentration war heute etwas höher (Anmerkung für die mitlesenden Justizbeamten: wir fahren Bikes die den Namen "Opium" haben  ). ragazza ausm Nachbarthread war hier zu einer kleinen Testfahrt und Frankenwald-Schneematsch-Runde...mei is mein Rad dreckerd  aber sorry wenn mer Dich net gesehen haben, da warn mer entweder grad beschäftigt oder Du warst einfach zu schnell


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. März 2008)

War direkt am Ortseingang von Kronach her... ihr seit quer über die Straße 
gerollt. 
Ich hab heute die Gelegenheit zum Km-machen genutzt. Brauch schließlich
ne gute Grundlage fürn Sommer. Eigentlich wollte ich zuerst mitm Enduro
fahren, hab mich aber dann doch für die Teerfräse entschieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2008)

ich will ja niemandem den Spass verderben, aber hier pi$$t es seit gestern abend ununterbrochen - zu blöd nur, daß der gestrige Nightride unmöglich abgesagt werden konnte


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

Ach wie schön dass es zur Abwechslung mal net hier bei uns dauerregnet  draußen ists zwar grau, aber weitgehend trocken!! Deshalb werd ich nachher mal die MTB6 ( http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php?tour=30 ) angehen. Würd mich zwar net wundern wenn ich dann unterwegs auch nass werd, aber was solls  
Noch jemand auf Achse???


----------



## Kulminator (5. April 2008)

R e e e e spekt ... die MTB6 zieht mächtig Höhenmeter..


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

Naja man will ja fit werden


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. April 2008)

hmmm ich werd so gegen 12.30 losdüsen... weiss aber noch net wohin.
Enduro wäre jedenfalls fit............. Vielleicht eier ich auch nur mal
am Döbraberg meine 1000Hm-Runde entlang. Für ne lange Tour fehlt 
mir grad die Motivation.


----------



## kubikjch (5. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja man will ja fit werden



Bist doch eh scho fit genug, berichtet zumindest der Roland


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Bist doch eh scho fit genug, berichtet zumindest der Roland



 

Ich hab mich selbst eigentlich schon für einigermaßen fit gehalten...aber nachdem letztes Wochenende der ragazza da war hat sich das alles ziemlich relativiert


----------



## kubikjch (5. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich hab mich selbst eigentlich schon für einigermaßen fit gehalten...aber nachdem letztes Wochenende der ragazza da war hat sich das alles ziemlich relativiert



Na dann werd ich heuer nicht mehr mit euch fahren brauchen


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Na dann werd ich heuer nicht mehr mit euch fahren brauchen



Ach schnickschnack!! Klar fahrn mer heuer noch die eine oder andere Tour miteinander!! Wir sind ja schließlich net auf der Flucht, sondern hauptsächlich solls Spaß machen


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2008)

Mit der MTB6 ists dann heute doch nix geworden...bei meiner Fahrt durch Wallenfels hab ich ein paar Bekannte getroffen die auch auf zwei Rädern unterwegs waren...haben dann a weng die Wälder um Wallenfels unsicher gemacht. Und unterwegs hats dann natürlich tatsächlich angefangen zu regnen...aber was solls, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. April 2008)

Ich bin heute nicht mal großartig durch Dreck gefahren... war mit dem Enduro 
nur auf der Straße unterwegs, weil ich heute echt zu faul zum putzen war.
Außerdem wollte ich die neue Schaltung erstmal "einfahren" 
 die Saison könnte nun langsam durchstarten....


----------



## jokomen (10. April 2008)

Hey,

will mal wieder ein wenig Leben hier in Eure Bude (Fred) bringen.  

Nun ist es amtlich! Wir (Die Neandertaler   )werden über Pfingsten mal bei Euch in Eurem schönen Gebiet vorbei schauen.

Bis jetzt haben sich ingesamt 3 Mädels und 4 Typen zur Frankenwald-Expedition angemeldet.  

Wäre echt toll, wenn wir die ein oder andere Runde mal zusammen drehen könnten, natürlich mit anschließenden Grillen  in unserem tollem angemieteten Ferienhaus.

Bis bald im (Franken)-Wald


----------



## Wurscht (10. April 2008)

Servus, jokomen!
Wo habt ihr denn dieses tolle Ferienhaus angemietet?


----------



## schu2000 (10. April 2008)

In Steinwiesen


----------



## playbike (10. April 2008)

Wann genau kommt Ihr?
Sind ja um Pfingsten rum am Gardasee


----------



## jokomen (10. April 2008)

Wir reisen am Freitag an und bleiben bis DI Nachmittag...


----------



## Wurscht (11. April 2008)

Ich hab's geschafft!

Auch ich war heut ENDLICH mal wieder mit'm Bike im Frankenwald unterwegs.
Hab meine Haus- und Hofrunde versucht. Über Rodesgrün durch den Wald nach Froschgrün, durch Naila -> Pechreuth, Fränza, dann hoch durch den Gerlaser Forst bis zur Straße Geroldsgrün-Schwarzenbach. Die hab ich dann heut (wegen Schlapp) bis Kleindöbra benutzt, dann hinter'm Döbraberg vorbei nach Thron, abschließend die Alte Hohe Straß (quer durch'n Wald) bis Windischengrün. Auf dem Radweg gar heim.

Am Döbraberg ging's an und hat bis Windischengrün nicht mehr nachgelassen: forstwirtschaftliche Kollateralschäden en masse!!!

Also, es muß sich schon noch ein bißchen was tun in den Wäldern, damit das biken wieder RICHTIG Spaß macht. Zumindest sollte der Boden etwas trockener werden...








Aber nix destotrotz: GEIL WAR'S!


----------



## schu2000 (11. April 2008)

Das was man auf Deinen Bildern sieht ist der Hauptgrund warum ich momentan den Wald eher meide...ich hab keinen Bock nach dem Biken die Kiste erstmal ne halbe Stunde sauber zu machen und nach jeder Ausfahrt meine Klamotten zu waschen...Teer fressen ist angesagt :kotz: aber ich hoff halt dass man irgendwann mal wieder gscheit Biken kann  mal schauen was ich morgen a weng mach, vielleicht ja zur Abwechslung doch mal wieder Schlammschlacht


----------



## Wurscht (11. April 2008)

Ach naja, der Matsch is zwar mehr als lästig, aber was so richtig die Laune verdirbt, sind die kreuz und quer im Matsch versteckt rumliegenden Äste und was ein Holzmacher sonst noch so im Wald liegen lässt...
Nur - die Highlights der Tour konnte ich nicht fotografieren. Hätte sonst in knöcheltiefem Schlamm absteigen und knipsen müssen. Daß ich dazu wenig Lust hatte, versteht ihr doch sicher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. April 2008)

deswegen geh ich morgen übern Waldstein schaukeln. Da dürften die
Wege (zumindest die, die ich morgen fahre) nicht so matschig sein.
Hab auch grad keine Lust auf Grundreinigung des Bikes. Die Schaltung
sieht gerade so schön aus...und glänzt auch noch  

Heute war eh Fräse angesagt... über Stadtsteinach - Kronach - Steinwiesen - Nordhalben - Naila - Heim


----------



## Kulminator (13. April 2008)

Moin Moin, kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir bevor es am Mittwoch wieder für 1 1/2 Wochen nach Asien geht... 

Wie schauts bei euch denn eigentlich im Mai aus? Ich sehe auf meinem Terminkalender 2 laaange Wochenenden:  
1) um den 1. Mai
2) um Fronleichnam 
Ich wollte wenigstens an einem der beiden Wochenenden ins Frankenland kommen. *Wer von euch ist zu welcher Zeit da und hat Zeit und Lust auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt??* Wäre schön, wenn wir eine Gruppe zamkrieng würdn....   

Pfingsten klappt es leider nicht


----------



## schu2000 (13. April 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin Moin, kurzes Lebenszeichen von mir bevor es am Mittwoch wieder für 1 1/2 Wochen nach Asien geht...
> 
> Wie schauts bei euch denn eigentlich im Mai aus? Ich sehe auf meinem Terminkalender 2 laaange Wochenenden:
> 1) um den 1. Mai



Gardasee 



> 2) um Fronleichnam
> Ich wollte wenigstens an einem der beiden Wochenenden ins Frankenland kommen. *Wer von euch ist zu welcher Zeit da und hat Zeit und Lust auf ne gemeinsame Ausfahrt??* Wäre schön, wenn wir eine Gruppe zamkrieng würdn....
> 
> Pfingsten klappt es leider nicht


Fronleichnam wär meinerseits ok  allerdings hab ich an dem Brückentag keinen Urlaub. Pfingsten wäre ebenso von meiner Seite net drin.


----------



## Wurscht (14. April 2008)

Ich bin weder an dem einen noch am anderen Wochenende verreist. Soll heißen, daß ich wohl möglicherweise für ne Tour abkömmlich wäre.
Vielleicht geht was zamm?


----------



## Kulminator (15. April 2008)

na das hört sich schon mal net schlecht an...   

Morgen gehts - wie bereits berichtet - erst mal wieder in die Ferne. Und wenn ich wieder da bin, schaun mer mal... ich mach dann auch ordnungsgemäss einen LMB...


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2008)

Ach ich liebe es, das tolle Wetter hier bei uns  es regnet und regnet und regnet...ist ja schön und gut wenn es morgen schön werden soll, bloß sind dann sämtliche Wege abgesoffen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. April 2008)

aber so wirklich der Knaller wirds morgen auch net...  
So langsam aber sicher könnt sich die Sonne schonmal durchsetzen.
Das artet ja langsam in eine Frühlingsdepression aus  

Ich glaub ich muss mal wieder wegfliegen ins schöne Wetter. Wenn
ich nur Zeit und Geld hätte


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2008)

Mann, den Frankenwald-Thread muss man auch mal wieder abstauben!!!

Hab heute ne ausgedehnte Tour zusammen mit HauDraufWieNix gemacht, war Top!!! Danke nochmal fürs Mitnehmen  Bin zunächst von Steinwiesen nach Schwarzenstein um nach längerer Zeit auf der Strecke der MTB7 mal wieder den Döbraberg zu erklimmen. Von dort dann weiter nach Helmbrechts wo auch schon mein Bikeguide wartete  weiter dann über diverse Käffer von denen ich noch nie gehört hab Richtung Zell. Bevor wir dort angekommen waren hatten wir aber noch einen knackigen und technisch nicht ganz einfachen Anstieg zu bewältigen. Nach Zell wartete dann der Anstieg zum Waldstein, nach der wir uns erst mal im Waldsteinhaus bei spritfreiem Weizen und Apfelstrudel bzw. Gulaschsuppe stärkten!! Sehr gemütliche Kneipe! Zum Schluß noch nen Cappu reingezischt bevor es dann aufm H-Weg hinab nach Weißenstadt ging. Das war die absolute Krönung des heutigen Tages, einfach Klasse diese Abfahrt!!  auf dem Weg um den Weißenstädter See trennten sich dann unsere Wege, ich machte mich auf den Rückweg, HauDraufWieNix wollte auf alle Fälle noch auf den Schneeberg. Ich hab die Runde um den See gar abgeschlossen und machte mich auch wieder auf dem H-Weg wieder auf zum Waldstein (der H-Weg macht bergab definitiv mehr Spaß  ). Oben am W.haus schaute ich mir dann noch ein bißchen die Proben für die Waldstein-Festspiele an, war sehr witzig!! Dann gings über Sparneck nach Münchberg, wo ich dann einen weiteren Zwischenstopp bei einem Reitturnier machte. Gegen 6 machte ich mich dann nach längerem Überlegen (ein Auto zum Rücktransport wäre auch da gewesen) doch aufm Radl auf den Rückweg nach Hause. Da die Kräfte langsam zu schwinden drohten bin ich dann aber ausschließlich Radweg und Straße über Helmbrechts nach Schwarzenwald zurück gefahren. Einen Abstecher auf die Fun Trails konnte ich mir aber nicht nehmen lassen!! Über die Rauschenhammermühle und Wallenfels gings dann nach Hause, um halb 9 rollte ich daheim ein!

Alles in allem ein schöner Tag, eine super Tour, an deren Ende für mich 131km auf dem Tacho (bzw. im GPS-Track) standen. Die Höhenmeter kommen mir selbst nach Korrektur mit 2700hm etwas komisch vor, ich denk mal dass es ca. 1600 bis 1800hm waren!?!?  Das GPS ist bezüglich der Höhenmeter leider nicht wirklich zuverlässig. Die ersten Meter daheim zu Fuß taten meine Beine etwas weh, mittlerweile ist das aber wieder vorbei. Mal schauen wie die Beine Morgen beieinand sind, ich möcht eigentlich schon zumindest ne kleine Runde drehen!!


so long, happy biking


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. April 2008)

bei mir warens dann nur 80 Km und 1600 Hm. OKopf konnte ich nicht mehr
fahren, da ich ja abends noch nen Termin hatte, und rechtzeitig daheim
sein musste. War dann um 17:30 im Garten beim reinigen des Bikes 
anzutreffen. 
130 Km sind ja mal n Wort. Da hättest auch n Schnitzel essen können
statt der Gulaschsuppe!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ....machte mich auch wieder auf dem H-Weg wieder auf zum Waldstein....



Bist du dann den Trail wieder hochgefahren?? Da kann man ja links
den Waldweg gemütlich hochrollen.


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2008)

Die Rückfahrt von Münchberg war ehrlich gesagt reine Spekulation, hatte unterwegs mehr als einen schwachen Moment wo ich mir gedacht hab ich ruf daheim an und lass mich abholen. Der vollgepackte Transalp-Rucksack hat sein übriges getan, wird mit der Zeit ein ganz schöner Klotz aufm Rücken...habs ja dann aber doch gepackt 
Ich weiß, hätte auch aufm Waldweg zum Waldstein hochfahren können, aber ich wollt halt den H-Weg bergauf probieren...und er ist von unten bis oben komplett fahrbar  Gott sei Dank ist da kein Freerider oder DHler runtergeheizt, der hätt mich glatt umgenietet und sich wahrscheinlich gefragt was da so gerumpelt hat 
Aber das was ich heut vom Fichtelgebirge gesehen hab macht schon mal Lust auf mehr  und nach einer ordentlichen Dusche ist das körperliche Befinden auch schon wieder wesenlich besser!!

P.S.: Bike putzen ist bei mir morgen angesagt...von dem ganzen Matsch ist ne gehörige Portion an die Buchsen und Lager von der Dämpferanbindung rangekommen, der Bock hat auf der Heimfahrt gekrächzt wie ein Baumarktfully


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. April 2008)

na dann kann ich dir noch mehr versprechen... allerdings muss man
dann wirklich Schneeberg und Okopf fahren. 
Gibt da noch feine Sachen. Ich werde heute schweren Herzens mal
wieder mit dem RR fahren. Aber demnächst gerne wieder... außerdem
steht ja auch noch MTB6+7 auf meiner Liste


----------



## playbike (27. April 2008)

@schuu DU hast nen Knall, 131km  
Da kann man mit Dir dieses Jahr glaub ich nicht fahren.
Ich selbst bin schon wieder irgenwie krank, jetzt wo das Wetter langsam wird. Zum


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2008)

Solche Strecken müssen ja auch net immer sein! Aber Jörg mach mal was dass Du net ständig krank bist. Ich muss hier in der Gegend immer allein rumgurken 
Hab grad ne kleine Runde mitm Hardtail hinter mir...das Wetter schreit ja förmlich danach nachmittags auch noch zu fahren!! Bei Dir geht wirklich gar nix Jörg? So ne entspannte Runde bei Sonnenschein wär doch was  *zwinker*


----------



## Wurscht (27. April 2008)

Ja, sapperlot!
Ich glaub, ich verabschied mich auch von dem Gedanken, irgendwann mal mit einem der hier vertretenen Frankenwaldbikern zu fahren.
131 km - von Steinwiesen bis zum Weißenstädter See und zurück....
Naja, ich wünsch euch weiterhin viel Spaß, und ich dreh meine Minirunden dann weiterhin allein 


Ihr seit doch alles Konditionstiere!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. April 2008)

nur keine Angst... wir beißen ja net. Wir waren ja ganz gemütlich unterwegs
.... denk ich mal.... Ich glaub da geht schonmal noch was zusammen.
Ich war heute mal mit der Rennfräse unterwegs... heute konnte man
ja mal am Ködelberg n Kaffee trinken ohne zu erfrieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2008)

bin wieder daaaaaa...

Sven, Mann o mann, 131 km und irgedwas zwischen 1600 - 2700 hm! Fettester Respekt


----------



## playbike (27. April 2008)

Ich denke Sven wird nächstes Wochenende die 200km Grenze knacken 
wie wärs mit einmal Rennsteig rauf und runter?

Heut ging gar nichts bei mir. Wär heute glaub ich nichtmal aufs Rad gekommen, so ein Sch...

Und morgen soll wieder schlechtes Wetter sein!


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2008)

Nix da Rennsteig nächstes Wochenende. Nächstes Wochenende (genauer gesagt ab Donnerstag) ist Lago angesagt   bis dahin werd ich nimmer großartig aufs Bike kommen, hab auf der Arbeit noch weng was zu tun, a paar Kleinteile vom Bike wollen noch gscheit geputzt werden naja und dann noch das Wetter 
@Jörg werd mal wieder gesund!! Gute Besserung!! Das mitm Rennsteig ruft mir wieder diese Rennsteig-Sternfahrt ins Gedächtnis, ist da mittlerweile schon bekannt wann die is?


----------



## schu2000 (28. April 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> nur keine Angst... wir beißen ja net. Wir waren ja ganz gemütlich unterwegs
> .... denk ich mal.... Ich glaub da geht schonmal noch was zusammen.
> Ich war heute mal mit der Rennfräse unterwegs... heute konnte man
> ja mal am Ködelberg n Kaffee trinken ohne zu erfrieren



Jepp Tempo war doch durchweg ok  sonst wär ich sicherlich nimmer aus eigener Kraft heimgekommen.
Aber wettermäßig wars gestern echt super, der erste Tag an dem man wirklich mal mit kurzen Sachen fahren konnt!! Hab mir gleich mal nen Sonnenbrand eingefangen, hatte Abends nen Kopf druff wie ne Glühbirne  und der Streifenhörnchenlook stellt sich auch langsam wieder ein 

@Jörg: Wetter is doch heut noch top!! Bist wieder einigermaßen fit? Muss heute noch Bike putzen, und hab auch sonst noch jede Menge zu tun 
@Kulmi: welcome back  wie wars in Asia?? Warst Du eigentlich beruflich dort unterwegs?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hab mir gleich mal nen Sonnenbrand eingefangen, hatte Abends nen Kopf druff wie ne Glühbirne  und der Streifenhörnchenlook stellt sich auch langsam wieder ein



und ich will heute noch schwimmen gehen... da trau ich mich gar nicht
rein. Nach 6 Stunden Sonne sieht man deutliche Rennstreifen.  
Hoffentlich ist bald Freibadzeit um das zu kompensieren


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> J
> @Kulmi: welcome back  wie wars in Asia?? Warst Du eigentlich beruflich dort unterwegs?



klaro... einer muss ja die Drecksarbeit machen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Mai 2008)

Samstag/Sonntag isses wieder soweit... Fichtelgebirgs und Frankenwaldtour.
Hat jemand Zeit und Lust? 
Fichtelgebirgstour wäre Abfahrt um 10 Uhr in Helmbrechts.
Frankenwaldtour könnte man ab Rauhenberg starten (MTB7) Zeit?? . 
Natürlich jeweils mit Einkehr zum Speicher auffüllen  

Sonntag wäre es optimal fürs Fichtelgebirge... 
Waldstein, Schneeberg, OKopf (sind ca. 90 km)


----------



## Kulminator (1. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Samstag/Sonntag isses wieder soweit... Fichtelgebirgs und Frankenwaldtour.
> Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?
> Fichtelgebirgstour wäre Abfahrt um 10 Uhr in Helmbrechts.
> Frankenwaldtour könnte man ab Rauhenberg starten (MTB7) Zeit?? .
> ...



liebend gerne, wenn ich nicht schon im Spessart verabredet wäre


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Mai 2008)

hmmm dann bin ich wieder alleine unterwegs... aber is eh nochmal anders:
Jetzt is Samstag Fichtelgebirgstour angesagt. Muss Sonntag spätestens um
15 Uhr zuhause sein, da ich dann noch nach Neubrandenburg fahren muss.
Dann wärs a bisl stressig wenn mer Sonntag aufn OKopf fahren will.

Aber Sonntag ne kleine MTB7 Runde wäre schon drin  aber wohl
eher ohne Einkehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2008)

Mensch Mensch Mensch, unser Heimatthread ist auch schon wieder verstaubt...

Die Würfel sind gefallen, ich bin dieses Wochenende doch daheim. Das Wetter soll ja auch Super werden. Ich werd auf alle Fälle die eine oder andere Tour mit unseren Gästen aus NRW drehen...geht sonst noch was?? Mag jemand da mal mit? Die Truppe ist hier in Steinwiesen direkt in meiner Nachbarschaft untergebracht, dementsprechend dürften auch die Touren hier starten...
@Jörg wann startet an den Lago? Auf eurer Webseite steht ja dass ihr ab 12. Mai am Lago seid, geht am Wochenende noch was?


----------



## playbike (8. Mai 2008)

@Schu

wollten vielleicht schon am Sa nach München zur Quaschqai challenge. Bin mir da aber noch nicht sicher.
Wann fahrt Ihr?


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2008)

Bisher ist noch gar nix ausgemacht, ich denk Jokomen und Co. werden sich mal melden wenn sie da sind. Samstag werd ich aber evtl. nen Besuch in der Fränkischen machen


----------



## jokomen (8. Mai 2008)

Hey,

hier bin ich ! Melde mich sogar schon früher  
Am Fr werden wir so nach 17h auf der Bahn sein und hoffentlich noch vor Mitternacht im Frankenwald sein. Ich habe gehört, nach 24h laufen die Waldgeister umher Und da wollen wir sicher untergebracht sein. 

Am SA könnte ich mir, wenn ich die Meute rechtzeiitig wachrütteln und motivieren kann und zum Frühstück geführt habe, einen Tourstart so zwischen 10 + 11 h vorstellen.
Anschließendes gemeinschaftliches Grillen ist nicht ausgeschlossen. Also wer Lust hat, sollte seine toten Tiere zum Tourstart mitnehmen und bei uns im Kühlschrank deponieren.


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2008)

War heut nach Feierabend von Steinwiesen bis Langenau auf der MTB4 unterwegs, hat richtig Spaß gemacht bei dem tollen Wetter..nur dumm dass man so kurz nach nem Gardasee-Trip trailmäßig ganz andere Sachen gewohnt ist  601, 422 und Co. sind schon ganz andere Sachen als die insgesamt vielleicht zwei Minuten Trail vor Langenau 
Ich werd dann am Samstag auf alle Fälle mit unseren Gästen unterwegs sein. Ist noch jemand mit von der Partie?
Geht am Wochenende jemand nach Hirschberchla aufs Bergfest?


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2008)

Eine Frage noch an diejenigen die sich auskennen: ich werd wahrscheinlich am Sonntag oder Montag Bekannte in bzw. bei Rehau besuchen. Da dachte ich mir ich könnt ja mein Bike mitnehmen und dann heimradeln (Auto fährt meine Freundin heim). Kennt jemand ein paar gute Wege (hoher Trailanteil sehr willkommen  ) von Rehau in Richtung meiner Heimat? Richtung Helmbrechts, Schwarzenbach/Wald, Geroldsgrün usw. wär also auch ok? Jemand Bock mitzufahren, Mitfahrgelegenheit nach Rehau könnt ich auf der Strecke anbieten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. Mai 2008)

ich würde mich ja gerne morgen anschließen... aber leider ruft der 
OKopf sehr laut  
Werde morgen mal wieder die große Fichtelgebirgsrunde fahren (100/2250). Sonst wäre ich gerne dabei gewesen. Am Montag könnte ich evtl mal die MTB7 antesten... da hätte ich Zeit dazu.
Wünsch euch aber viel Spaß. Da habt ihr ja ein wahnsinns Wetter für euer
Frankenwald-Wochenende.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Mai 2008)

Die Gäste sind angekommen, war grad mal nebenan auf nen kurzen Besuch. Werden dann die MTB4 fahren...Wetter passt ja 1A!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Mai 2008)

und Sven, wie wars?? hast die Jungs müde gekriegt?


----------



## schu2000 (10. Mai 2008)

Ist ein super netter Trupp!!  ums müde kriegen gings net, die MTB4 ist ja in gemütlichem Tempo und mit zwei Kaffeepausen ganz gut zu bewältigen. Haben uns lediglich darauf geeinigt den letzten Anstieg von Wallenfels Richtung Steinwiesen auszulassen und den Radweg zurück zu nehmen  schade dass ich morgen anderweitig unterwegs bin, sonst würd ich wieder den kompletten Tag mit ihnen fahren!


----------



## schu2000 (10. Mai 2008)

Hier sind mal noch ein paar Bilder von heute! War einfach perfekt heute: super Wetter, super Truppe, super Stimmung...lediglich etwas mehr Trails hätten es sein können, leider ist ja auf der MTB4 immer recht viel Strecke zwischen den paar Trails  







​




Momentane Planung für morgen ist die MTB3, ich werd Jürgen und Co. bis zum Einstieg bei Hubertushöhe begleiten und danach wieder Richtung Steinwiesen umdrehen weil ich um 12 woanders hin muss  später werd ich dann voraussichtlich von Rehau mitm Bike heimfahren, und mal schauen was  danach noch geht, je nach Uhrzeit und Akkufüllstand  vielleicht (hoffentlich) kann ich ja wieder die 100km knacken


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Mai 2008)

Prima... Wetter war wirklich gut. Trails hatte ich dafür um so mehr  
Morgen is bei mir Rennrad angesagt... will Nachmittags wieder daheim
sein. 
Hauptsache den Jungs gefällt die Gegend hier. Demnächst können wir
ja mal wieder ne Tour starten. Mal sehen wie es nächstes WE aussieht.


----------



## HITMAN (10. Mai 2008)

schöne Grüße aus München.
Schade das ich heut nicht dabeisein konnte. Wär bestimmt nett gewesen.
Fahren morgen erstmal in den Bergen bevor es am Mo zum Lago geht.

Oh, seh gerade das ich mit Hitmans account eingeloggt bin ;-)
playbike


----------



## schu2000 (11. Mai 2008)

tztztz...da is jemand inkognito unterwegs  viel spaß euch am lago!!! ach was würd ich gern auch schon wieder dort sein


----------



## schu2000 (11. Mai 2008)

Habe fertig  aller guten Dinge sind drei, deswegen bin ich heut auch dreimal gefahren. Zunächst hab ich früh unsere MTB-Gäste von Steinwiesen aus zum Einstieg der MTB3 begleitet (auf den Bikes natürlich  ) und mich dann wieder auf den Heimweg gemacht. Gegen halb 1 gings dann mitm Auto nach Rehau mit der Kiste im Kofferraum, von wo ich dann kurz nach zwei nach nem bleifreien Weizen den Rückweg aufm Bike angetreten hab...die Strecke zieht sich ganz schön  bin über Schwarzenbach/Saale - irgendwo rechts abgebogen - Helmbrechts - Schwarzenbach/Wald - Geroldsgrün nach Steinwiesen zurückgefahren, 61km/ziemlich genau 1000hm/Fahrzeit zwei Stunden 14 Minuten  war sogar vor meiner Freundin wieder daheim  (sie ist allerdings natürlich erst später mitm Auto in Rehau losgefahren  ). Nach einer kurzen Erfrischung daheim bin ich dann wieder Richtung MTB3-Einstieg gefahren, wobei es bergauf aber irgendwie nicht mehr so schnell ging...die mittlerweile gut 80km machten sich halt doch bemerkbar. Dank perfektem Timing sind wir auch alle zeitgleich bei Hubertushöhe angekommen. Jürgen berichtete von einer recht schönen Tour mit ein paar anständigen Steigungen und schönen Trails, da weiß ich schon was ich nächstes Wochenende mach  (ich kenn die MTB3 selbst noch net). Sind dann über Nurn und einen unserer lokalen Trails wieder nach Steinwiesen runtergefahren...macht summa summarum heute 107km und 1800hm...kommt leider net an die 130km von vor zwei Wochen ran, aber was solls 

Letzte Planung meiner Pfingstnachbarn war dass sie morgen die MTB7 fahren, ich werd dann auch wieder mit dabei sein. HauDraufWieNix, wolltest Du die morgen net evtl. auch machen??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Mai 2008)

hmmm kommt drauf an wann es los geht, und wo Treffpunkt wäre.
Ich spür heute meine Beine ein bißchen...  

Da ich morgen abend wieder weg muss wollte ich Mittags schon
wieder daheim sein. Das wäre dann wohl etwas knapp. Ich wollte 
morgen spätestens um 9 losfahren und gegen 13 Uhr daheim sein.
Ansonsten das nächste mal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Mai 2008)

Nee das wird dann wohl nix, weil unsere Gäste ja im Urlaub sind und stehen deswegen net so früh auf (was mir als Langschläfer und Morgenmuffel ganz recht ist  ). Sie werden die Runde net in drei oder vier Stunden drehen, der Tempomat ist auf "gemütlich" eingestellt  und zwischendurch noch Kaffeepause und so   sonst jemand?? Liest hier überhaupt noch jemand anderes mit oder nur noch wir beide? 
Ansonsten meld Dich halt mal wegen nächstem Wochenende.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Mai 2008)

Nächstes WE können wir mal sehen... falls die mich aus Finnland wieder
raus lassen  
Das Höhenprofil für die Runde hab ich ja mal hochgeladen  Ich brauch
noch Km Km Km Km  
Vielleicht meldet sich ja hier noch jemand... ich glaub die schlafen alle 
schon


----------



## schu2000 (11. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Nächstes WE können wir mal sehen... falls die mich aus Finnland wieder
> raus lassen
> Das Höhenprofil für die Runde hab ich ja mal hochgeladen  Ich brauch
> noch Km Km Km Km



Für welche Runde genau, welche meinstn jetzt?

Ui Finnland!! Dann mal viel Spaß falls man davon sprechen kann!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Mai 2008)

und jetzt......

gibts ein gutes Weizen....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Mai 2008)

die schöne Trailrunde in den Fichtelmountains... MTB6+7 fänd ich
auch mal interessant. Beide nacheinander und in Stadtsteinach einkehren!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Mai 2008)

nochmal ich... wenn das Wetter paßt nächstes WE MTB6+7


----------



## schu2000 (11. Mai 2008)

Hmmm...82km und über 2500hm...von nix kommt nix, ich bin dabei  wobei mein Fully momentan recht nervig knarzt (Dämpferbefestigung am Oberrohr)   ich hoff dass ich des bis dahin im Griff hab, wenn net nehm Dir besser Ohropax oder nen MP3-Player mit


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Mai 2008)

kein Thema... bei mir knackts mal wieder am Sattel  und ich finde nicht
raus was es ist. Na auch egal, dann knacksen und quietschen wir eben
durch den Wald  
Momentan ist die Wettervorhersage für Samstag/Sonntag noch prima.
Wann ist es besser, Samstag oder Sonntag? Treffpunkt? Uhrzeit?

Wer macht noch mit?


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2008)

Tag is mir egal...aber net so gar früh am Morgen  je nach Startpunkt werd ich dann evtl. eh bis dahin mitm Auto fahren. Können ja im LMB nen Termin für die Tour eintragen. Erstmal Samstag, bei schlechtem Wetter können wir dann vielleicht noch auf Sonntag ausweichen!? Welche Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Mai 2008)

Schon wach   

ok... da bin ich dann wahrscheinlich noch net so ganz wach, aber ich denke
Abfahrt sollte zwischen 10 und 11 sein. Ich würde von Rauhenberg auf 
die MTB7 fahren. Das liegt ja bei mir am Weg. 

Jetzt mach ich mich erstmal Abfahrbereit und werd heut noch a bisl 
auskurbeln gehen.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Schon wach



Freilich, muss ja noch ordentlich Frühstück machen damit der Tank wieder gescheit voll is  



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ok... da bin ich dann wahrscheinlich noch net so ganz wach, aber ich denke
> Abfahrt sollte zwischen 10 und 11 sein. Ich würde von Rauhenberg auf
> die MTB7 fahren. Das liegt ja bei mir am Weg.
> 
> ...



Rauhenberg...kann man da irgendwo ein Auto abstellen? Muss ich mir mal anschauen. Wenn net dann kann ich ja zur Not auch in Döbra parken, da is auf alle Fälle was. Ich trag dann mal nen LMB-Termin ein für Samstag 10:30 ok!?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich trag dann mal nen LMB-Termin ein für Samstag 10:30 ok!?



geht klar. Kannst ja am Sportplatz in Döbra parken und dann nach
Rauhenberg rüber rollen. Bzw. Einfahrt Bischofsmühle gehts runter.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2008)

Ok geht klar. LMB-Termin hab ich angelegt, also bitte fleißig eintragen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Mai 2008)

Prima. Ich bin dann weg. Flieger geht morgen um 7 und Freitag komm ich
erst gegen 23 Uhr wieder heim. 

Treffen sollten wir uns dann an der Einfahrt zur Bischofsmühle zwischen
Rauhenberg und Döbra, oder? Das wird bestimmt lustig  
Kräftig Körner bunkern!!!!


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2008)

So sind auch wieder zurück. Jürgen (jokomen) konnte heute leider wegen eines übel angeschwollenen Fußes nicht mitfahren  Sind die MTB7 bis auf den Döbraberg-Kringel komplett gefahren, die Streckenführung dort ist einfach idiotisch  waren aber trotzdem 46km und 1400hm. Sehr lobenswert zu erwähnen ist mal wieder die Gastronomie im Frankenwald, in der "Stadt" Schwarzenbach am Wald war alles zu, sind dann nach den Funtrails in Schwarzenstein eingekehrt wo man uns zunächst wegen zwei Konfirmationen noch nicht mal bedienen wollte  dabei stand sogar ein Schild "Kaffee und Kuchen" an der Straße  bis zur Bischofsmühle wollt ich mit dem Trupp nicht mehr fahren weil ja (bei kompletter Tour) noch der Döbraberg dazwischen gewesen wäre. Bei den Bikefuntrails hat ein ganzer Trupp "Biker" inklusive Kind Picknick gemacht 
Meine Nachbarn  finden im Allgemeinen die Traildichte bei uns mager bis dürftig...da muss ich leider zustimmen...werd mir jetzt wieder öfter mal Wanderwege vornehmen, irgendwie muss man doch ne anständige Trailtour zusammenkriegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Prima. Ich bin dann weg. Flieger geht morgen um 7 und Freitag komm ich
> erst gegen 23 Uhr wieder heim.



Kannst Du Dich da überhaupt seelisch, moralisch und kohlenhydratisch (was für ne Wortkreation  ) auf die Tour vorbereiten??

Guten Flug!!



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Treffen sollten wir uns dann an der Einfahrt zur Bischofsmühle zwischen
> Rauhenberg und Döbra, oder? Das wird bestimmt lustig
> Kräftig Körner bunkern!!!!



Ok hab den LMB-Startpunkt angepasst. Ich würd vorschlagen bei der Bischofsmühle kehren wir dann gleich mal ein   aber ob des lustig wird...  da muss ich am Freitag mindestens 2kg Nudeln essen...und den Trinkrucksack mach ich mit Powergel voll


----------



## Kulminator (14. Mai 2008)

*Offtopic - Thema *(bitte einfach Ã¼berlesen und nicht aufregen, wenn euch das nicht interessiert):

Nachdem ich mir gerade eben die aktuellen Katastrophenbilder aus Burma angesehen habe, muss ich an dieser Stelle folgenden uneigennÃ¼tzigen Hinweis loswerden: 

*jeder von uns kann helfen - es geht ganz einfach per Ãberweisung und schadet uns finanziell nicht.* 

World Vision aus Friedrichsdorf im Taunus bittet weiter um Spenden fÃ¼r die betroffenen Familien in Myanmar und zwar an âAktion Deutschland Hilftâ, das BÃ¼ndnis der deutschen Hilfsorganisationen, bei dem World Vision eines von zehn Mitgliedern ist und die UnterstÃ¼tzung aus Deutschland gebÃ¼ndelt wird: 

Spendenkonto: 10 20 30 
Bank fÃ¼r Sozialwirtschaft BLZ 370 205 00 
Stichwort: Zyklon Myanmar


----------



## jokomen (14. Mai 2008)

Hey Ihr Frankenwald - Biker,

wollte mich auf diesem Wege nochmal hier melden.... Uns allen hat es sehr gut im Frankenwald gefallen. Wir hatten eine top Unterkunft, das Wetter war erste Sahne und unser Privat-Guide-Sven war der Local-Rider schlechthin ! Vielen Dank nochmal für Deine nette Begleitung und Unterstützung.   Wir würden Dich gerne mal hier in D-Dorf begrüßen und Dir zeigen, welche Traildichte, hier so vorhanden ist....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Mai 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das das Wetter bei uns besser ist als hier brrrr. Vorhin hatte es 
hier sagenhafte 8°C  

Ich sollte ja am Samstag optimal regeneriert sein, falls ich mir nicht noch 
ne Erkältung einfange. Dann sollte das schon passen. Morgens nochn
paar Körner inhalieren und dann kann es losgehen. Sieht aber derzeit etwas
feucht aus   

Schönen Gruß aus Jyväskylä,

ps: morgen um 14:20 startet mein Flieger   endlich!!!!


----------



## on any sunday (15. Mai 2008)

Meine kurzen Anmerkungen zum pfingstlichen Frankenwald Ausflug.

Das obige Foto wird im Fotoalbum mit "D-Dorfer im Frankenwald" bezeichnet. Ich distanziere mich davon. Es entspricht nicht den Tatsachen, dass sich nur D-Dorfer im Gras lümmeln. Gott sei Dank. 

Jetzt weiss ich endlich, wo sich Fuchs und Hase "Gute Nacht" sagen. 







Das es in Franken Geisterdörfer gibt, war mir bisher unbekannt. Die Menschen dort sind so arm, das sie sich anscheinend keine Serpentinen leisten können, nicht immer zur Freude der Bergradfahrer.






Schön ist es, das man in Franken zwischen verschiedenen Mountainbikes wählen kann.






Mit etwas Geduld lassen sich Trails abseits der angebotenen Routen finden.






___
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Auch im Frankenwald finden sich fotogene Talsperren, fast wie in heimischen Gefilden.






Und man ist in Wald, Flur und Trail immer mit göttlichen Schutz unterwegs.






Der bei solchen Typen im Wald auch bitter nötig ist.  






Dank gilt natürlich auch dem Eingeborenen Sven, der sich doch wieder rasieren sollte.  






Grüsse

Michael


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Micha,



on any sunday schrieb:


> Dank gilt natürlich auch dem Eingeborenen Sven, der sich doch wieder rasieren sollte.



Ich hatte halt so viel mit euch zu tun dass ich dazu gar net gekommen bin. Mittlerweile hab ich mich aber mal wieder rasieren können und seh dementsprechend auch wieder humaner aus 

Den Bildern nach warst Du am Montag noch bei der Talsperre unterwegs? Da oben sind auch noch ein paar kleinere Trails, das stimmt...aber nichtsdestotrotz ein Trail so ca. alle 10-15km is halt immer noch net so toll...ich werd wohl demnächst immer mit Schaufel und Pickel rumrennen und selbst Hand anlegen 


happy biking

Sven


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das das Wetter bei uns besser ist als hier brrrr. Vorhin hatte es
> hier sagenhafte 8°C
> 
> Ich sollte ja am Samstag optimal regeneriert sein, falls ich mir nicht noch
> ...



Also die einschlägigen Wetterseiten sind sich mal wieder net wirklich einig wie's Wetter in den nächsten Tagen werden soll  ich hoff halt erstmal das beste. Ich würd mal sagen wenns net grad aus Eimern schüttet dann mach mer die Tour am Samstag oder? Dann kann ich am Sonntag von daheim aus auch selbst mal die MTB3 fahren nachdem ja Jürgen und seine Gruppe letzten Sonntag auch die Tour gemacht haben und eigentlich positiv (oder zumindest net allzu negativ  ) davon berichtet haben 

Guten Rückflug


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Mai 2008)

GUUUUUUUTEN MOOOORGEN.... Bin wieder da! 
Jetzt gibts erst mal Futter und dann schreit das Bike draußen schon
ganz laut  
Wir sehen uns an der Einfahrt zur Bischofsmühle!


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2008)

Moin Moin 
Bin grad noch beim Frühstücken...vorhin als ich Semmeln geholt hab hats a bissl getröpfelt...solangs so bleibt oder es nur a weng regnet wärs ja noch ok!
Was mich beunruhigt is dass ich heut nacht geträumt hab dass meine Bremsen im Eimer sind...hoffentlich war das kein Zeichen   
naja ich pack dann noch meine Sachen zusammen, schmeiß alles (inkl. Bike) ins Auto und düse nach Döbra wo ich die Karre dann abstell. Bis denn!!

Nachtrag: jetzt schüttets draußen grad


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Mai 2008)

hier ist es noch trocken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (17. Mai 2008)

Soooo, sind auch wieder vom Lago zurück.
Leider regnet es heute ja bei uns.
Naja, bekommt das Opium wohl etwas Wellness...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Mai 2008)

Egal obs regnet - wir waren unterwegs. Heute die Frankenwaldrunde 

Also ich hatte zum Schluss 2420 Hm auf der Uhr


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Soooo, sind auch wieder vom Lago zurück.
> Leider regnet es heute ja bei uns.
> Naja, bekommt das Opium wohl etwas Wellness...



Regen?? Wasn das?? Das nasse Zeug das von oben kommt??   

Wie auch immer, war ne geile Tour heut...ich muss meine Daten erstmal auswerten, waren bei mir aber wohl ca. 80km und 2200hm...das Höhenprofil is wieder witzig, typisch Mittelgebirgszickzack halt 

@Jörg: können morgen schon mal schauen wegen fahren...aber es wird bestimmt wieder regnen  früh werd ich ne Runde mitm Hardtail fahren, nachmittag mal schauen...hmmm....früh meine Sonntagmorgenrunde mit 50km/800hm, und nachmittag zusammen die MTB4?? Wär das was??  allerdings fall ich dann wahrscheinlich unterwegs tot vom Rad oder so


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2008)

Ich liebe die GPS-Höhendaten, die sind ja immer dermaßen daneben...demnach bin ich heute nämlich ca. 6000hm gefahren   aber wie gesagt, tatsächlich warens ja eher ca. 2200hm, und 83km bei mir. Außerdem ist heute schon die neue Tour Explorer-Software inkl. Bayern-Karte von Magicmaps gekommen  da kann ich die Strecke gleich mal reinklicken.

War ne schöne Tour, leider war auch hier der Trailanteil wieder mager und wieder einmal (kommt mir von der MTB4 bekannt vor) waren von den wenigen Metern auf Trails auch noch einige Bergauf zu fahren  da muss mal ne alternative Streckenführung erarbeitet werden  die Beschilderung hat das eine oder andere Mal auch zu wünschen übrig gelassen, an zwei Stellen war die Beschilderung sogar ziemlich irreführen!! 
Eingekehrt waren wir zweimal, einmal in Unterzaubach beim Gasthof Frankenwald, einmal noch auf nen Kaffee (+ Apfelstrudel) beim Fels. Beide male sehr freundlich aufgenommen worden und nette Unterhaltungen geführt, können wir weiterempfehlen  die Dame im Fels hat die Hände übern Kopf zusammengeschlagen als sie uns gesehen hat, waren wohl etwas dreckig  sie hat uns gleich Handtücher zum draufsetzen gebracht und sogar gefragt ob wir uns ein bißchen waschen wollen!!
Wettermäßig hatten wir glaub ich echt Glück, richtig nass geworden sind wir kein mal, es war zwar oft grau, hat gelegentlich mal getröpfelt oder leicht geregnet, aber geschüttet hat es keinmal. Zwischendurch wars sogar manchmal ziemlich schön, wir sind teilweise in nem regelrechten Loch gefahren, über uns blauer Himme, in ca. 10-15km Entfernung ringsrum Wolken und Regen. Aber ich glaub der Herr HauDraufWieNix hat aufm Weg nach Hause noch nen kleinen Duscher abbekommen 



 


​


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,

 - Tour. Typisch Frankenwald eben... dummerweise viiiiiiieeeeel
zu wenig Trails. Also der Teil vor Stadtsteinach muss dringend geändert
werden. Da gibt's nämlich ne schöne Abfahrt.

Ich bin noch trocken bis zu mir in den Garten gekommen. Dann hats leicht
das Regnen angefangen   Da wars dann eh schon egal, und ich hab das
Bike im Regen entschlammt  

Bin mal gespannt ob sich für das nächste Mal noch Mitstreiter finden. Die
große Fichtelgebirgsrunde wirds demnächst auch mal wieder geben.


----------



## softcake (18. Mai 2008)

Naamd.

@HauDraufWieNix: Wie sieht die Große Fichtelgebirgsrunde denn aus? Gibt's evtl. GPS-Daten?

Ist jemand von Euch beim Fichtelgebirgsmarathon dabei?

Gruß

softcake


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. Mai 2008)

so  

Geht über Waldstein - Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf - Schneeberg (teilweise) - Waldstein. Ich habs zwar mal mit meinem Garmin Forerunner aufgenommen, 
krieg das aber irgendwie nicht exportiert. 
Anfahrt zum Waldstein übern Wasserscheidenweg mit wenig Asphaltanteil.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Geht über Waldstein - Schneeberg - Ochsenkopf - Schneeberg (teilweise) - Waldstein. Ich habs zwar mal mit meinem Garmin Forerunner aufgenommen,
> krieg das aber irgendwie nicht exportiert.
> Anfahrt zum Waldstein übern Wasserscheidenweg mit wenig Asphaltanteil.



Also wennst die Tour mal wieder fährst bin ich auch dabei wenns die Zeit erlaubt. Der Wasserscheidenweg war ja auch schön  Allerdings werd ich dann mitm Auto nach Helmbrechts fahren weil sonst wirds mit den zusätzlichen 60km und ca. 600-800hm etwas zu viel glaub ich  ich will ja nicht unterwegs völlig entkräftet vom Bike fallen!

Hast Deine RR-Runde heut noch schön abgeschlossen? Bei uns waren heut zwei Opiums auf Tour  waren ein bißchen auf Trailsuche mit Erfolgen aber auch Misserfolgen. Wetter so la la, aber zumindest trocken!!


----------



## playbike (18. Mai 2008)

Boah, bin heute total platt.
Steckt wohl doch noch der Lago in den Beinen.
Aber war heut ne schöne Runde, wenn auch teilweise etwas rutschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hast Deine RR-Runde heut noch schön abgeschlossen?



jupps. war locker ausfahren (110Km) schön um die Talsperre, dann am Ködelberg zum Kaffee. Danach über Bad Steben wieder heimwärts.

Die Fichtelgebirgsrunde wird evtl schon am kommende WE fällig. Ich bin
ab Freitag Mittag wieder zurück aus Hamburg. Dann mal sehen wie das
Wetter sich bis dahin entwickelt. Bei Blitz und Donner fahr ich net da hoch.

Ich wollt noch anhalten, aber ich hatte gerade so nen guten Tritt drauf


----------



## softcake (18. Mai 2008)

Ok, Danke für die Info. Klingt Interessant.

Nächste Woche passt's bei mir leider nicht, die Woche darauf stehe ich in Bayreuth am Start.

Ich schau' halt einfach weiter regelmäßig hier rein, vielleicht klappt's ja mal.

Wegen GPS-Daten - wo liegt das Problem? Es gibt ja massig Freeware für sowas. Vielleicht lässt sich das per PM lösen?

Gruß

softcake


----------



## schu2000 (18. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> jupps. war locker ausfahren (110Km) schön um die Talsperre, dann am Ködelberg zum Kaffee. Danach über Bad Steben wieder heimwärts.



Ok alles klar...locker ausrollen...110km... 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Die Fichtelgebirgsrunde wird evtl schon am kommende WE fällig. Ich bin
> ab Freitag Mittag wieder zurück aus Hamburg. Dann mal sehen wie das
> Wetter sich bis dahin entwickelt. Bei Blitz und Donner fahr ich net da hoch.



Hat net endlich mal jemand vier bis fünf Monate gescheites Wetter bestellt??
Wie dem auch sei, nächstes Wochenende ists bei mir am Samstag schlecht, da bin ich in München bei nem Konzert einer recht bekannten Gruppe  da wirds abends (nachts) auch später, ich glaub am Sonntag geht dann auch net viel  aber das wird ja sicherlich net Deine letzte Fichtelgebirgsrunde sein denk ich mal 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ich wollt noch anhalten, aber ich hatte gerade so nen guten Tritt drauf



Ja ja, immer diese Rennradraser 


Wegen der GPS-Daten, in welchem Format (welche Dateierweiterung) kannstn die Daten von Deinem Garmin runterladen? Das könn mer sicher umwandeln in gpx oder kml (Google Earth)!


----------



## Kulminator (20. Mai 2008)

Mann o Mann, gegen euch hab ich ja ein nicht zu schliessendes Trainingsdefizit   - habe am Sonntag seit langem mal wieder eine Tour mit 900 hm absolviert und war stolz wie Otto. Nun les ich eure Abenteuer und möcht am liebsten im Boden versinken... 

*Kurze Terminplanung:* bin auf jeden Fall das WE um 31.05 - 02.06 in der alten Heimat. Wenn das Wetter passt auf jeden Fall mit Bike. Geht da was? Terminlich passt der *Sonntag 01.06* am besten. Es wäre schön, wenn einer von euch zu den geheimen Trails guiden würde? Freiwillige vor!  In puncto Streckenlänge und Höhenmeter bin ich flexibel - es müssen aber keine 2200 hm und 100 km sein... 

Bin auf eure Vorschläge gespannt.
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2008)

Hey Kulmi, na dass man von Dir auch mal wieder was hört  ich denk mal an dem Wochenende an dem Du da bist sollten wir schon was zusammenbekommen! Am 01.06. ists bei mir allerdings "unsicherer" als am 31.05., da darf ich wahrscheinlich meine Freundin mitsamt Pferd in der Gegend rumfahren  am 31.05. zwar wahrscheinlich auch, allerdings ist das Pferd das an dem Tag ran muss momentan krank und zu der Zeit u.U. auch noch. Was genaueres können wir ja nächste Woche noch ausmachen!?


happy biking 

Sven


----------



## schu2000 (21. Mai 2008)

Auf http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/ steht jetzt übrigens was von der fränkischen Rennsteig-Sternfahrt. Das ganze findet allerdings schon am Samstag statt! Damit ist für mich die Teilnahme schon mal ausgeschlossen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey Kulmi, na dass man von Dir auch mal wieder was hört  ich denk mal an dem Wochenende an dem Du da bist sollten wir schon was zusammenbekommen! Am 01.06. ists bei mir allerdings "unsicherer" als am 31.05., da darf ich wahrscheinlich meine Freundin mitsamt Pferd in der Gegend rumfahren  am 31.05. zwar wahrscheinlich auch, allerdings ist das Pferd das an dem Tag ran muss momentan krank und zu der Zeit u.U. auch noch. Was genaueres können wir ja nächste Woche noch ausmachen!?



Hab ich dem Problem was du mir willst sagen?   

Nur so viel: der 31.05 wird extremst knapp bis unmöglich - wie schaut es denn am 02.06 aus? Ist ein Montag, aber wer sagt denn, daß Montage nur zum Schaffen da sind?


----------



## schu2000 (22. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hab ich dem Problem was du mir willst sagen?


Häää????


----------



## Kulminator (22. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hey Kulmi, na dass man von Dir auch mal wieder was hört  ich denk mal an dem Wochenende an dem Du da bist sollten wir schon was zusammenbekommen! Am 01.06. ists bei mir allerdings "unsicherer" als am 31.05., da darf ich wahrscheinlich meine Freundin mitsamt Pferd in der Gegend rumfahren  am 31.05. zwar wahrscheinlich auch, allerdings ist das Pferd das an dem Tag ran muss momentan krank und zu der Zeit u.U. auch noch. Was genaueres können wir ja nächste Woche noch ausmachen!?



 wie ist das mit den Pferden und deiner Freundin und dem Rumfahren? ich raffs irgendwie net??


----------



## schu2000 (22. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wie ist das mit den Pferden und deiner Freundin und dem Rumfahren? ich raffs irgendwie net??



Ganz einfach: ab einem gewissen Geburtsdatum darf man, wenn man den normalen Führerschein gemacht hat, leider nicht mehr automatisch Hänger fahren. Ich = Hänger fahren dürfen; Meine Freundin = nix Hänger fahren dürfen; und nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren (als ich noch kein Hobby wie Mountainbiken hatte) angefangen hab sie auf ihre Dressurturniere zu fahren darf ich das jetzt immer noch tun  aber zum Glück zumindest nicht mehr so oft wie früher, da waren wir im Sommer so ziemlich jedes Wochenende unterwegs...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. Mai 2008)

Wie wärs mit nem Hänger fürs Pferdl am Bike? Wäre doch n gutes 
Training


----------



## schu2000 (23. Mai 2008)

Ui, 800kg Hänger + ca. 600kg Pferd...das wird anstrengend


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: ab einem gewissen Geburtsdatum darf man, wenn man den normalen Führerschein gemacht hat, leider nicht mehr automatisch Hänger fahren. Ich = Hänger fahren dürfen; Meine Freundin = nix Hänger fahren dürfen; und nachdem ich vor ein paar Jahren (als ich noch kein Hobby wie Mountainbiken hatte) angefangen hab sie auf ihre Dressurturniere zu fahren darf ich das jetzt immer noch tun  aber zum Glück zumindest nicht mehr so oft wie früher, da waren wir im Sommer so ziemlich jedes Wochenende unterwegs...



dann hast du aber eine junge Maus?  

.. habs jetzt verstanden ... also schaun mer mal, ob's mal klappt, zusammen zu fahren...


----------



## schu2000 (23. Mai 2008)

Ich werd mich jetzt unterstehen zu schreiben dass sie nicht mehr jung ist, wer weiß wer hier alles mitliest  sie ist 26. Wenn sie vier Tage eher geboren worden wäre dann hätt sie den Hängerlappen noch mit zum normalen Führerschein dazu bekommen. Man (bzw. frau) könnt ja auch den Hängerführerschein machen, aber das wär ja zu einfach 
Aber ich werd so oder so nächstes Wochenende keine lange Tour machen können. Bei nem Kunden sind am Wochenende Wartungsarbeiten bei denen ich am Samstag und am Sonntag vom Büro aus Zeugs machen muss. Dass heißt Samstag und Sonntag jeweils mitten am Tag ca. eine Stunde arbeiten, also nix mit Tagestouren


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Aber ich werd so oder so nächstes Wochenende keine lange Tour machen können. Bei nem Kunden sind am Wochenende Wartungsarbeiten bei denen ich am Samstag und am Sonntag vom Büro aus Zeugs machen muss. Dass heißt Samstag und Sonntag jeweils mitten am Tag ca. eine Stunde arbeiten, also nix mit Tagestouren



armer Kerl.... und da wird bestimmt das Wetter toll! Ich geh jetzt mal
kurz übern Waldstein hüpfen


----------



## schu2000 (24. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> armer Kerl.... und da wird bestimmt das Wetter toll!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (24. Mai 2008)

So, 2 Tage Haus ausgeräumt. Läuft unter Kraftausdauer.
Bin sowas von kaputt. Und ausserdem hab ich mir mehr verletzungen zugezogen als wenn ich biken gegangen wär  
Aber die nächste Woche soll ja ziemlich warm werden, werden wohl ein paar Abendrides gefahren.


----------



## Kulminator (24. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich werd mich jetzt unterstehen zu schreiben dass sie nicht mehr jung ist, wer weiß wer hier alles mitliest  sie ist 26. Wenn sie vier Tage eher geboren worden wäre dann hätt sie den Hängerlappen noch mit zum normalen Führerschein dazu bekommen. Man (bzw. frau) könnt ja auch den Hängerführerschein machen, aber das wär ja zu einfach
> Aber ich werd so oder so nächstes Wochenende keine lange Tour machen können. Bei nem Kunden sind am Wochenende Wartungsarbeiten bei denen ich am Samstag und am Sonntag vom Büro aus Zeugs machen muss. Dass heißt Samstag und Sonntag jeweils mitten am Tag ca. eine Stunde arbeiten, also nix mit Tagestouren



Läuft definitiv noch unter "jung"...  

Schade, daß es bei dir nicht klappt. Bin diese Woche in Nernberch auf Messe - deshalb schau ich am Donnerstag oder Freitag hier nochmal rein, um die Lage zu sondieren. Vielleicht geht ja doch was zusammen. Das Wetter hat ja wenigstens Einsicht mit uns... [stänkermodusan] (eigentlich viel zu schade, um sich mit irgendwelchen Gäulen abzugeben oder Büroarbeiten zu machen) [stänkermodusaus] ...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. Mai 2008)

So prima WE hinter mich gebracht und morgen gehts wieder zum
Berge suchen nach Hamburg. Wie siehts kommendes WE aus? Jemand
Lust auf ne schöne Tagestour? Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## schu2000 (25. Mai 2008)

Wegen Samstag seh ich schwarz, es sei denn unser Kunde wirft seine Pläne für die Wartungsarbeiten übern Haufen  da werd ich wohl nen Aufenthalt im Büro zur passenden Zeit mit in eine längere Tour mit einbauen müssen. Sonntag wirds wohl auch nix...verdammt ich will auch wieder ne gescheite lange Tour drehen  das Wochenende danach wenn ich dann wieder Zeit hab wirds wahrscheinlich schütten wie verrückt...


----------



## Kulminator (29. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> So prima WE hinter mich gebracht und morgen gehts wieder zum
> Berge suchen nach Hamburg. Wie siehts kommendes WE aus? Jemand
> Lust auf ne schöne Tagestour? Samstag oder Sonntag?



Sonntag könnte klappen - melde mich morgen nochmal... 
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (29. Mai 2008)

Wenns bei mir zeitlich hinhaut werd ich am Samstag früh die MTB5 fahren und nach der Arbeit noch die MTB4, quasi das nächste Doppelpack  da dürfte mit Anfahrt und so auch einiges zusammen kommen an Kilometern und Höhenmetern.
Sonntag kann ich höchstwahrscheinlich erst nachm Mittagessen auf Achse gehen...mit Klößen im Bauch fährt sichs so schön die Berge hoch   Jörg, drehn mer dann wieder zusammen ne Runde?


----------



## playbike (30. Mai 2008)

@Schu

Wenn meine Bremsklötze bis dahin kommen, kein Problem.
Hab mit erschrecken festgestellt das die alten so richtig abgebremst sind 
Ist mir noch nie passiert. Ich brems wohl in letzter Zeit echt zu viel


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> @Schu
> 
> Wenn meine Bremsklötze bis dahin kommen, kein Problem.
> Hab mit erschrecken festgestellt das die alten so richtig abgebremst sind
> Ist mir noch nie passiert. Ich brems wohl in letzter Zeit echt zu viel



Sehr leichtsinnig keine Bremsbeläge als Ersatz daheim zu haben  ich könnt Dir ja a paar geben, sind sogar Swissstop. Des dürft aber a weng fummelig werden die Juicy-Bremsbeläge in die Hope reinzubauen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2008)

so muss morgen RR fahren da ich nich so lange Zeit hab. Muss Nachmittags zu nem Geburtstag fahren... ich hoffe das es da genug zu essen gibt 
Werd dann wohl a bisl Hunger haben.

Sonntag ist dann Fichtelgebirge angesagt! Waldstein - Schneeberg - evtl. OKopf ( je nachdem was die Beine hergeben  )

Achja mein neues Bike kommt am Dienstag (angeblich) das bedeutet das
ich hoffentlich am WE drauf die erste Ausfahrt machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sehr leichtsinnig keine Bremsbeläge als Ersatz daheim zu haben



tststs.... ich hätte auch noch ne "Ersatz"-Gustav M im Regal


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> tststs.... ich hätte auch noch ne "Ersatz"-Gustav M im Regal



 Die wär doch was Jörg!? Dann würd Dein Opium mal auf ein anständiges Gewicht kommen


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2008)

hmmm.... eure Ansagen sehen nun nicht nach einer gemeinsamen Tour aus???  Fichtelgebirge will ich auch mal unbedingt - aber nicht am Sonntag - sonst bin ich zuuuu platt danach. 

Also werde ich mich mal an die MTB7 wagen - ich starte in Presseck, Sonntag, später Vormittag (ca 11 Uhr).  Wer mit will, ruft mich an oder schickt ne SMS: 015159169148. Hab ab morgen Nachmittag keinen Internetzugang mehr... 

Und wenn es an diesem WE nicht klappt, nicht traurig sein - ich komme wieder....


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

@HauDraufWieNix: bin heut sogar mal bei Dir durchgekommen. Meine Feierabendrunde hab ich über Schwarzenstein - Schwarzenbach nach Helmbrechts gemacht, dann weiter über Presseck nach Stadtsteinach und von dort über Marktrodach wieder heim...alles in allem 80,5km mit ca. 1300hm in 2 Std. 53 Min.  bin aber natürlich mitm Hardtail gefahren. Ich glaub das Training macht sich bezahlt, bin gestern schon 57km/1100hm in genau 2 Stunden gefahren, und meinen Beinen gehts immer noch gut 
Schad dass ich am Sonntag ka Zeit hab, sonst würd ich die Fichtelgebirgsrunde mitmachen...wenns zeitlich machbar wäre ja vielleicht von Steinwiesen aus, probieren kann mers ja mal  aber das Jahr hat ja hoffentlich noch ein paar Gelegenheiten dafür!!


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

@Kulmi: Sonntag wär ich prinzipiell dabei, aber ich kann halt erst später (ab ca. 13 Uhr)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2008)

Irgendwie klappt das schonmal... Wärst halt in Presseck links über Römersreuth
und dann über den Singletrail nach Stadtsteinach gefahren  
Aber ist ne schöne Runde die du da gefahren bist... super G1 Training  

Ich war heute wieder um die Ködeltalsperre rumsausen... bei 34°C pfui
war das warm  Morgen fahr ich eher, damit ich Mittags wieder daheim
bin. Dann ist es auch a bisl angenehmer. War zum Schluss total neben
mir von der vielen Sonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

Jo die Temperaturen waren heut schon grenzwertig  meine erste Runde werd ich morgen ja auch früh drehen...will aber nachmittag weiter fahren


----------



## playbike (30. Mai 2008)

Gustav M hab ich selbst noch rumliegen. Mit Aluscheibe zwecks Gewicht 

Ist halt erstmal Crosser angesagt. Hab noch versiffte alte Beläge rumliegen, mal schaun.

Eure Startzeiten sind bei diesen Temperaturen mutig.

Da kann man ja nur zwischen 4 Uhr früh und 6Uhr oder nach 22Uhr fahren


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Eure Startzeiten sind bei diesen Temperaturen mutig.
> 
> Da kann man ja nur zwischen 4 Uhr früh und 6Uhr oder nach 22Uhr fahren



Ach alles Einstellungssache  bin letztes Jahr im Oktober auch ne Tour in der Türkei im Urlaub bei teilweise weit jenseits von 30 Grad gefahren...und der Stuntzi (Alpenzorro) war ja letztens einen Monat mitm Bike in Marokko unterwegs, das is dann aber wirklich heftig!  Außerdem schmeckt bei diesen Temperaturen das eiskalte Weizen nach (oder auch schon während) der Tour noch besser  
Aber nachts bzw. so früh kann ich leider eh net fahren weil mer meine Selbstbaulampe immer noch net zusammengefrickelt haben


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: Sonntag wär ich prinzipiell dabei, aber ich kann halt erst später (ab ca. 13 Uhr)



bei deiner momentanen Kondition holst du mich doch locker ein - selbst wenn ich 2 Stunden Vorsprung hab...


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> bei deiner momentanen Kondition holst du mich doch locker ein - selbst wenn ich 2 Stunden Vorsprung hab...



  Hast Du Dein Handy am Sonntag unterwegs auch mit dabei? Dann könnt mer uns ja mal zusammentefelonieren. Vielleicht könnt ich auch schon um 12.30 oder a paar Minuten eher starten. Dann wär ich kurz nach 1 bei Fels...könnt dann höchsten direkt über Schwarzenstein nach Schwarzenbach hoch fahren, das könnt dann zeitlich einigermaßen hinhauen dass wir uns dort dann treffen!? Oder bei den Döbra Fun Trails oder so...


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hast Du Dein Handy am Sonntag unterwegs auch mit dabei? Dann könnt mer uns ja mal zusammentefelonieren. Vielleicht könnt ich auch schon um 12.30 oder a paar Minuten eher starten. Dann wär ich kurz nach 1 bei Fels...könnt dann höchsten direkt über Schwarzenstein nach Schwarzenbach hoch fahren, das könnt dann zeitlich einigermaßen hinhauen dass wir uns dort dann treffen!? Oder bei den Döbra Fun Trails oder so...



  das könnte hinhauen... dann starte ich auch etwas später und bin so gegen 1 in Fels. Handy hab ich dabei, aber wie schauts mit Empfang aus?? Gibts dort eine markante Stelle (war noch nie in Fels)?


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> das könnte hinhauen... dann starte ich auch etwas später und bin so gegen 1 in Fels. Handy hab ich dabei, aber wie schauts mit Empfang aus?? Gibts dort eine markante Stelle (war noch nie in Fels)?



Ui gute Frage da könntest natürlich recht haben...verdammt bin doch vorhin erst dran vorbei gekurbelt, des wenn ich gewusst hätt dann hätt ich mal angehalten und geschaut  wir fahren Sonntag früh mitm Auto dort durch da könnt ich mal schauen...ansonsten bliebe nur dass wir des halt fest ausmachen. Sollte mir warum auch immer was dazwischen kommen dann versuch ich Dich anzurufen, und wenn kein Empfang ist dann fährst halt um viertel nach eins los. Sollte ich etwas später dran sein dann muss ich halt doch schauen dass ich Dich einhol


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ui gute Frage da könntest natürlich recht haben...verdammt bin doch vorhin erst dran vorbei gekurbelt, des wenn ich gewusst hätt dann hätt ich mal angehalten und geschaut  wir fahren Sonntag früh mitm Auto dort durch da könnt ich mal schauen...ansonsten bliebe nur dass wir des halt fest ausmachen. Sollte mir warum auch immer was dazwischen kommen dann versuch ich Dich anzurufen, und wenn kein Empfang ist dann fährst halt um viertel nach eins los. Sollte ich etwas später dran sein dann muss ich halt doch schauen dass ich Dich einhol



o.k., so machen wirs.  So gross wird das Kaff ja net sein, dass man sich nicht  sieht? oder? 

Wäre schön, wenn es bei dir klappt. ABER: lass uns den Rest der Strecke bitte in "Genusstempo" zurücklegen, versprochen?


----------



## schu2000 (30. Mai 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> o.k., so machen wirs.  So gross wird das Kaff ja net sein, dass man sich nicht  sieht? oder?
> 
> Wäre schön, wenn es bei dir klappt. ABER: lass uns den Rest der Strecke bitte in "Genusstempo" zurücklegen, versprochen?



Fels ist auf der einen Seite von der B173 ne Gaststätte die a weng wie ein kleines Schloß ausschaut und ein paar Häuser, und auf der anderen Seite noch a Wirtschaft (die aber zu ist) und noch a paar Häuser. Da is nix weiter, übersehen werden wir uns auf alle Fälle net!
Tempo ist natürlich angepasst  wir fahren ja zusammen und net jeder für sich


----------



## Kulminator (30. Mai 2008)

Falls sich sonst noch jemand uns anschliessen möchte: 

Treffpunkt ist Sonntag, 13 Uhr in Fels - wir befahren die MTB7 - Döbraberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Mai 2008)

Leider morgen ohne mich... ich brauch a paar mehr Km. Werd dann mal
wieder alleine die Gegend unsicher machen. War schon am Überlegen,
ob ich die MTB6+7 nochmal fahre 
Na mal sehen... zu 90%iger Sicherheit werde ich wohl doch zum Okopf
schaukeln.


----------



## schu2000 (31. Mai 2008)

Heut kam es mal wieder etwas anders als man dachte. Früh bin ich wie geplant die MTB5 gefahren. Die Strecke ist zwar mit ihren Daten (25km, gut 800hm) eher unscheinbar, hat es aber auf Grund einiger richtig knackiger Anstiege doch ziemlich in sich  leider hats nach der MTB5 auf der Arbeit etwas länger gedauert, und so konnt ich mich erst nach 15 Uhr auf den Weg zur MTB4 machen  die hab ich dann nach gut der Hälfte abgebrochen weil ich gegen 18 Uhr daheim sein wollte...außerdem ging es etwas langsamer als sonst vorwärts, die über 200km und gut 4500hm der letzten drei Tage sind doch ein bißchen in den Beinen zu spüren. Wettermäßig wars heute trotz niedrigerer Temperaturen als gestern wirklich schlimm, bei jedem Anstieg war ich sofort klatschnass!!
Mal schauen was der morgige Tag noch mit sich bringt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Mai 2008)

aber net übertreiben... regeneration muss auch ab und zu mal sein.
Ich war ja heute auch unterwegs, aber soooo warm ist mir nicht geworden


----------



## schu2000 (31. Mai 2008)

Ach komm als Transalp-Challenge-Teilnehmer wird Dir hier bei uns freilich nimmer warm 
Ja ich weiß scho...net übertreiben und so  waren ja heut auch scho wieder 78km und 2300hm...aber wenn ich moin mitm Kulmi noch die 7er fahr dann hab ich in vier Tagen ca. 280km und gut 6000hm gemacht. Da würds mich ja dann scho wieder zwicken danach in und um Steinwiesen noch a paar Extrarunden zu drehen um die 300km gar vollzumachen  aber am Montag is dann für meine Beine, die Bikes und mich Pause angesagt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2008)

die 300 solltest dann schon noch machen. Ne schöne runde Zahl.
Einfach nochmal um die Bischofsmühle rum (wären auch nochmal 1000Hm).
Oder einfach mal von Steinwiesen nach Fels und zurück... dürfte auch 
reichen, und du kannst noch einkehren  

Naja ich werd jetzt mal meinen Panzer Richtung Waldsteinhaus bewegen,
und dann da drüben die Trails unsicher machen.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

Nochmal 1000hm müssens glaub ich nimmer unbedingt sein  mal schauen was noch geht, ich kann auf alle Fälle gleich pünktlich Richtung Fels starten


----------



## kubikjch (1. Juni 2008)

Hey Sven, willst du in einem Rutscher über die Alpen.
Der Roland wenn des liest, der kriegt die Krise


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

@Jochen: Geht ja net drum beim AX nen Tag rauszufahren oder so  da fahren wir ja zusammen nicht allein  (gibts da net so a Lied: "Wo wollen wir fahren, sieben Tage lang, wo wollen wir fahren..." wär doch ne tolle AX-Hymne  )
Aber fit sein macht halt viel Spaß, auch wenn das fit werden (und sich fit halten) oftmals recht anstrengend ist


----------



## RolandMC (1. Juni 2008)

kubikjch schrieb:


> Hey Sven, willst du in einem Rutscher über die Alpen.
> Der Roland wenn des liest, der kriegt die Krise



ich les doch sowieso immer mit, und hab die neuesten Daten auch gleich dem Schorschi heut vor der Tour mitgeteilt. So als Motivation. Das ist ja schon fast unglaublich. Das sind meine 165 KM und 3200 HM diese Woche in diesem Fred ja fast schon Tagestouren tauglich.
Hätte gerne mehr gefahren, aber das schwüle Wetter hat mich mürbe gemacht. Bin eben doch nicht mehr der jüngste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

So, habe fertig...war ein wunderbarer Tag heute und ne schöne Tour mitm Kulminator!! Wetter war bergauf immer Mist (schweißtreibend), bergab angenehm  unterwegs haben wir noch bei den Bike Fun Trails zwei Biker die vom Chiemsee zu Besuch waren getroffen, Kati und David, mit denen wir dann zusammen gefahren sind, sehr nett die beiden!! David war mit nem Bionicon Golden Willow unterwegs, schickes Teil auf dem ich mich bei Draufsetzen, ein paar Zirkel kreisen und Rumspielen irgendwie sofort wohl fühlte  Kulmi und ich sind vorhin noch kurz bei der Bischofsmühle eingekehrt, sehr idyllisches Fleckchen dort mit netten Menschen!!  und nen neuen, tollen "Abkürzungstrail" haben wir auch gefunden!! 
War heute echt ein klasse Biketag...Kulmi is hoffentlich bald mal wieder da, ist ein super Typ zum Fahren  außerdem schulde ich ihm noch ein Weizen weil ich meinen Geldbeutel vergessen hatte  
Die Tour hat zum Abschluß nochmal 75km  mit "nur" ca. 1450hm gebracht...nach vier Tagen, 290km und ca. 6000hm fühlen sich meine Beine immer noch erstaunlich gut an  die anfängliche "Schwere" beim Start heute mittag hat sich im Laufe der Tour wieder verflüchtigt...dennoch: Morgen Ruhetag!!
Ein paar Bilder werd ich dann auch noch reinstellen, jetzt muss ich mir erstmal den ganzen Schweiß abduschen und mir dann mindestens ein eiskaltes Weizen gönnen...alkoholfrei natürlich  

Sven


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Hätte gerne mehr gefahren, aber das schwüle Wetter hat mich mürbe gemacht. Bin eben doch nicht mehr der jüngste.



Das Wetter war heut auch in der Tat wieder grenzwertig...so viel wie ich heut rausgeschwitzt hab kann ich glaub ich in zwei Tagen nicht trinken 
Aber Alter is doch wurschd, Hauptsache is die Motivation


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2008)

Ich fands heute klasse. Top-Wetter zum biken. Endlich mal nicht mehr
frieren sobald man anhält. Endlich wieder im Biergarten sitzen, denn da
läuft das bleifreie noch besser rein. Und endlich wieder trockene Abfahrten!
Trails waren (wie immer) frei...sozusagen der perfekte Tag. Nächstes
WE muss ich mal wieder im Frankenwald fahren. Hoffentlich gibts da
auch wieder "Bikewetter".
Morgen gehts zum Schwimmen... sieht bestimmt lustig aus mit meinen
Rennstreifen


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

@HauDraufWieNix: große Fichtelgebirgsrunde hat hingehauen? Haben heut nachmittag vom Prinz-Luitpold-Turm aufm Döbraberg mal Richtung Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf gewunken, vielleicht hast uns ja gesehen?? 
Kulmi und ich haben heut beschlossen dass wir mal bei Gelegenheit alle zusammen (auch Jörg und wer sonst noch so mitliest  ) ne gemütliche Biergarten-Trail-Tour machen müssen  da würd sich ja die MTB7 anbieten, mit Bischofsmühle und Fels haben wir da jetzt schon zwei gemütliche und tolle Kneipen! Oder von Helmbrechts aus Richtung Fichtelmountains mit Einkehr beim Waldsteinhaus??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2008)

ach ihr habt gewunken... hab extra zurückgewunken  
Bin heute wieder über den W-Weg zum Waldstein - Schneeberg - OKopf - Waldstein - heim. 
Natürlich mit Einkehrschwung. Bin eindeutig zu oft da oben, die wissen
schon was ich will  

Biergarten-Trail-Forums-Runde hört sich gut an. Nach der TAC hab ich 
auch mal wieder Zeit eine "kleine" Runde zu fahren. Da bin ich doch dabei.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Nach der TAC hab ich auch mal wieder Zeit eine "kleine" Runde zu fahren. Da bin ich doch dabei.



Kleine Runde...   
Aber nichtsdestotrotz, die Fichtelgebirgsrunde werd ich demnächst mal mitfahren, wennst mal Zeit hast nen langsamen Fahrer wie mich mitzunehmen  ich würd ja dann gern von daheim aus starten (es wollen ja 130km persönlicher Tagesrekord geknackt werden  ) aber dann müsst ich wahrscheinlich scho um halb 7 oder so in Steinwiesen starten um einigermaßen zeitig bei Dir zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2008)

... oder schneller fahren  dann kannst länger schlafen.

Das tempo hat doch das letzte mal gepaßt, oder? Aber spätestens
um 10 sollten wir hier schon los. Mit Essen und Trinken kannste so
mit ca. 8 Stunden rechnen.

Dann noch von Steinwiesen raufeiern und wieder heim?? Viel Spaß... 
ich denke mal das es wohl doch aufs Auto rauslaufen wird


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2008)

dann gehts da hoch... 400m lang, 80 Hm gibts da auf einmal.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

Mal runterrechnen...um 10 Start in Helmbrechts würde dann heißen ca. um viertel nach 8, besser gegen 8 daheim losfahren, man will sich ja net abhetzen...ach sehn mer dann scho noch 
Tempo letztes mal war ok!! Versuchen kann ichs ja mal von Steinwiesen aus, ohne probieren kann ich net rausfinden obs hinhaut oder net  und im schlimmsten Fall muss ich mich halt dann doch mal abholen lassen 
Weiß bloß net ob vor oder nachm AX, davor wär zwar als Training net schlecht, aber irgendwann danach hab ich halt hoffentlich noch a weng mehr Saft in den Beinen  is scho ne ziemliche Gewalttour...

Ach hab grad gelesen dass heut Fichtelgebirgs-Bikemarathon war. Wie viele Teilnehmer hastn versägt??


----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> dann gehts da hoch... 400m lang, 80 Hm gibts da auf einmal.



80hm?? 
Is des die Auffahrt zum Waldstein? Schaut irgendwie genauso fies aus


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Juni 2008)

ne die zum Waldstein läßt sich dagegen gut hochfahren  
Das ist die Auffahrt zum Schneeberg. Die muss man zwar nicht hochfahren,
aber irgendwo muss man ja mal Kraftausdauer trainieren   
Es geht auch einfacher.

Der Fichtelgebirgsmarathon war wohl schon vorbei. Ich hab nur noch
die Schilder gesehen. Hab kein einziges Rad gesehen (zumindest keins
von den Teilnehmern).

Am Waldstein hab ich gestern zwei Radler erschreckt. Die sind mir im
unteren Teil vom H-Weg entegegengekommen (kurz nachdem man wieder
auf dem Waldweg einbiegt). Da ist ja so ein schöner Stein im Boden
zum springen... genau da waren die zwei.
Irgendwie haben meine Bremsen nicht funktioniert   da musste ich
etwas schneller an denen vorbei  Die haben vielleicht geguckt.


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ne die zum Waldstein läßt sich dagegen gut hochfahren



Na Du machst mir Spaß 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Das ist die Auffahrt zum Schneeberg. Die muss man zwar nicht hochfahren,
> aber irgendwo muss man ja mal Kraftausdauer trainieren
> Es geht auch einfacher.



Na wennschon dennschon  aber ich glaub fürs erste Mal reichts in der Tat wenn ich die Runde von Helmbrechts aus mitfahre, also Anreise mitm Auto.



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Irgendwie haben meine Bremsen nicht funktioniert   da musste ich
> etwas schneller an denen vorbei  Die haben vielleicht geguckt.



  Gott sei Dank sind die Dir net aufm Trailteil vom H-Weg entgegengekommen, da wärs etwas eng geworden...gibt ja aber zum Glück net allzu viele Spinner die den Teil hochfahren


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2008)

Wie versprochen hier noch ein paar Bilder von gestern!

Anstieg nach Schwarzenbach - bei den Temperaturen äußerst schweißtreibend:




Bike Fun Trails:








Gleich ist der Döbraberg bezwungen:




Wetter: Top!! 





Noch ein paar Bilder gibts hier

Sven


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Juni 2008)

wie ich sehe wars auf der anderen Seite von Helmbrechts auch schön


----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> wie ich sehe wars auf der anderen Seite von Helmbrechts auch schön



yeeeep ... und wie .... 

@ Schu: hast dich als Guide bestens bewährt   und dir das Weizen mehr als verdient - ohne dich hätte ich mich bestimmt zig mal verfahren...

Also die MTB7 hats schon in sich - ich war abends ganz schön hinüber. Glücklicherweise haben mich fränkische Klösse und Rouladen zur Stärkung erwartet. Ich hatte durch die Anfahrt immerhin knapp über 1600 hm und 53 km auf der Uhr - nach meiner verletzungsbedingten Zwangspause die längste Tour dieses Jahr. Aber ich freue mich umso mehr auf das nächste Mal. Vermutlich bin ich rund um den 26.06 schon wieder da....  

Kati und Nocinoib von Bodensee: meldet euch mal wieder, Und neben der bereits erwähnten Biergartentour wollten wir doch auch eine Runde um Kulmbach herum machen? Vielleicht seid ihr ja zur Bierwoche oder zum Altstadtfest in der Gegend? Einladung an den Rest der Frankenwaldbiker geht natürlich zeitnah raus... 

Schöne Woche noch - meine Bilder folgen diese Woche
Gruss Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Vermutlich bin ich rund um den 26.06 schon wieder da....



Da bin ich dann auch viel mitm Bike auf Achse...allerdings net in der Heimat sondern von Garmisch Richtung Riva


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (2. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Da bin ich dann auch viel mitm Bike auf Achse...allerdings net in der Heimat sondern von Garmisch Richtung Riva



brauch mer gar net drüber reden, wo die Prioritäten liegen  

Schade...


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> brauch mer gar net drüber reden, wo die Prioritäten liegen


Stimmt...Alpencross abgesagt  
Kleiner Scherz


----------



## KlanerZwerg (4. Juni 2008)

HalliHallo; BIN WIEDER DAAAAAAA   
Um 16:10 Uhr hab ich deutschen Boden unter meinen Füßen wieder gehabt. Es war ein geiler langer Urlaub im Kosovo. Bin ein bisschen fitter als vorher, aber in den letzten zwei Wochen hab ichs n bissschen schleifen lassen. Weil bei knapp 40°C im Schatten und Heuschnupfen dazu, lässt es sich nicht trainieren. 
Morgen, äh also heut werd ich nur ne ganz kleine tour fahren, ca 10km, um mich dran zu gewöhnen. Schließlich bin ich die ganze Zeit nur Standrad gefahren. 
Achja da war was:::


KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal was für den Sommer überlegt (Lieber jetzt planen, dass jeder sichs einrichten kann). Wir könnten uns doch mal alle treffen, für die drei MTB-Touren um den Rennsteig.
> *also MTB 1, 2 u. 3
> Datum: 20.6-22.6.
> Start: ab Steinbach am Wald, Hallenbadparkplatz
> ...


Steht das Angebot noch?? Ich werde sie dann in den Terminkalender eintragen. Start jeweils um 10:00 Uhr, ist ok oder??
See You!!


----------



## schu2000 (4. Juni 2008)

Ja welcome back  dann hast also Deinen Ausflug gut überstanden!? 
Bei den Touren bin ich prinzipiell dabei, wobei ich für Freitag allerdings schonmal absagen muss weil ich da arbeiten muss. Und da ich die Woche drauf zum Alpencross starte krieg ich da bestimmt net noch einen Tag Urlaub


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. Juni 2008)

also Freitag fällt bei mir auch flach. Da komm ich wahrscheinlich gerade aus
Italien vom Trainingslager zurück. Am Samstag und Sonntag muss ich mal
sehen, ob ich mich da noch bewegen kann


----------



## Kulminator (4. Juni 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> HalliHallo; BIN WIEDER DAAAAAAA
> Um 16:10 Uhr hab ich deutschen Boden unter meinen Füßen wieder gehabt. Es war ein geiler langer Urlaub im Kosovo. Bin ein bisschen fitter als vorher, aber in den letzten zwei Wochen hab ichs n bissschen schleifen lassen. Weil bei knapp 40°C im Schatten und Heuschnupfen dazu, lässt es sich nicht trainieren.
> Morgen, äh also heut werd ich nur ne ganz kleine tour fahren, ca 10km, um mich dran zu gewöhnen. Schließlich bin ich die ganze Zeit nur Standrad gefahren.
> Achja da war was:::
> ...



welcome back...  schön, daß du heil wieder zurück bist...  

ich bin höchstwahrscheinlich erst so ab dem 26.06 wieder im Lande. Da könnten wir eine kleine oder grössere Runde drehen...


----------



## schu2000 (5. Juni 2008)

Was geht am Wochenende a bissl?? Weiß noch net ob ich am Samstag da bin aber wenn ja dann wird a gscheite Tour gemacht  Sonntag werd ich dann voraussichtlich ab mittag fahren. Noch jemand auf Achse?
Jörg: bist Du wieder bremsbereit?


----------



## playbike (6. Juni 2008)

@schu
Nee, immer noch nicht da. Und ich Depp hab vergessen diese Woche noch irgendwo anders Parallel welche zu bestellen    
Muss wohl wieder der Crosser ran!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> . Noch jemand auf Achse?



      

was für ne Frage.... Samstag und Sonntag ab 10 Uhr. Weiss nur noch
nicht mit welchem Rad, wohin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

@Jörg: alter Schnarcher   

@HauDraufWieNix: hmmmm...ok ich weiß eh erst heut nachmittag obs bei mir morgen klappt. Hatte vor dann mal die MTB3 in Angriff zu nehmen, sind von mir aus insgesamt ca. 75km/1500hm. Vielleicht mach ich dann bei Steinbach/Wald noch ne kleine Exkursion Richtung MTB1 oder 2, je nach Motivation, Restkraft in den Beinen und Uhrzeit 
@KlanerZwerg: was machstn Du überhaupt? Sich hier zurückmelden und dann nix mehr von sich hören lassen des geht ja wohl mal gar net


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

@HauDraufWieNix: is eigentlich Dein neues Gefährt schon da?? *sabber*


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juni 2008)

war vorhin im Laden... der Rahmen ist da. Muss jetzt nur noch 
aufgebaut werden !    
Kanns gar nicht mehr erwarten. Konnte den Rahmen schonmal
in meinen Händen halten


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

Mittlerweile steht fest dass ich morgen den ganzen Tag zum Biken hab 
Das heißt ich werde morgen früh gegen halb 10, spätestens 10 aufbrechen zur MTB3 und je nach Lust und Laune noch ein Stück MTB1 oder MTB2 ranhängen. Also wenn jemand mitfahren will: melden!!
Allerdings hoffe ich dass ich morgen eine bessere Tagesform hab als heute. Bin grad von der Kondi-Tour wiedergekommen, war nach einer halben Stunde total platt  sowas hatte ich schon mindestens ein halbes Jahr nicht mehr. Hoffentlich bleib ich jetzt mindestens wieder genauso lange davon verschont...


----------



## Kulminator (6. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das heißt ich werde morgen früh gegen halb 10, spätestens 10 aufbrechen zur MTB3 und je nach Lust und Laune noch ein Stück MTB1 oder MTB2 ranhängen. Also wenn jemand mitfahren will: melden!!



ich ich ich ich .......   würde schon mitkommen, wenn da nicht die paar Meter Distanz zwischen hier und F-Wood wären...  na ja, heut war ich nach der Arbeit mit dem Bike schon in F-Furt - ist ne schöne Strecke am Main entlang - völlig ohne hm...


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ich ich ich ich .......   würde schon mitkommen, wenn da nicht die paar Meter Distanz zwischen hier und F-Wood wären...  na ja, heut war ich nach der Arbeit mit dem Bike schon in F-Furt - ist ne schöne Strecke am Main entlang - völlig ohne hm...



Na ab ins Auto und herfahren  wennst gleich losfährst dann erwischst heut nacht sogar noch ne ausreichende Portion Schlaf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (6. Juni 2008)

Ich muss mich doch bei meinen Verwandten auch noch zurückmelden. Zum fahren bin ich heute erst gekommen. Ich weiß net was los war, eigentlich bin ich fitter als noch vor vier monaten. Aber nach ca. 25km machten meine Beine schlapp, konnte nicht mehr ordentlich treten und verkrampfte zeitweise. So hab ich heute nur noch 34km zusammenbekommen. Kann es daran liegen, dass ich in den letzten vier Monaten abwechselnt nur Standrad (Ausdauer, Kraftausdauer) und gejoggt (immer 10km) bin? 

Naja ma guggn wies morgen läuft, da nehm ich den Döbraberg (39km; 800hm) in Angriff mit nem 10km Umweg am Anfang zu "Höllenbike".

@schu2000: könntest du bitte ne Beschreibung von der MTB 3 hier reinschreiben? danke!!


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

Da gings Dir ja heut ähnlich wie mir  meine Beine fühlten sich nach einer halben oder dreiviertel Stunde auch total leer an, aber von Krämpfen bin ich glücklicherweise verschont geblieben...

Die MTB3 (56,4km / 1293hm) gibts hier zu begutachten:
Infos zur MTB3


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ....meine Beine fühlten sich nach einer halben oder dreiviertel Stunde auch total leer an....



hat da jemand die Regeneration vergessen   Dafür wirds dann danach
wieder besser. Da fliegst du dann wahrscheinlich den Berg hoch. 
Ich werd morgen wieder in die andere Richtung losziehen... 
brauch n paar längere Anstiege. Nicht dauernd diese Sägezähne  

Ich trink dann morgen n bleifreies für die daheimgebliebenen mit


----------



## KlanerZwerg (6. Juni 2008)

Mit Beschreibung dachte ich eher an einen Wegezustand. Ob man die Wege optimal und leicht überqueren fahren kann. Wo wirds schwierig zu fahren. usw...
Was denkst du (oder ihr) denn: Ein neues Fully kaufen, einen Fully-Rahmen nehmen und alle Teile dazukaufen oder mein altes Bike (Hardteil) mit neuen Komponenten aufbauen. Also Komplettsatz, Bausatz oder Aufrüstsatz?? Was wäre sicherer und billiger?? Deswegen fahr ich morgen zunächst zu meinen Dealer.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juni 2008)

kommt drauf an was du willst. Ich hab mir mein Spezi komplett gekauft,
weil ich damals die Zusammenstellung passend fand. Danach hab ichs 
doch noch leicht verändert.
Das neue wird von Anfang an als Framekit gekauft, und dann alle Einzelteile
nach Wunsch zusammengebaut.
Billiger ist sicherlich das Bike komplett zu kaufen.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

Dacht ich auch schon. Montag Pause, Dienstag gefahren, Mittwoch Pause, gestern gefahren...besser krieg ichs zeitlich net hin  aber so wie heute war es selbst letzten Sonntag am Ende der MTB7 nach den über 250km in vier Tagen net...aber ich glaub es hat einfach Treibstoff gefehlt, heut Mittag nur ne kleine Portion Nudeln und früh a weng Gebäck, Mittag rum war ich außerdem auch schon mal total schlapp...
Solangs morgen wieder läuft


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Solangs morgen wieder läuft



Na auf den Bericht bin ich mal gespannt. Immer ans Futter nachlegen denken.
Ich vergess das auch regelmäßig. Wenn ich bedenke das meine Uhr morgen
wieder irgendwas mit 6000 kcal anzeigen wird... und der Liter bleifreies
Weizen ist auch noch teurer als der Liter Benzin


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

Jepp da schließ ich mich HauDraufWieNix an. Kommt halt drauf an. Das günstigste ist meist ein Komplettbike. Wenn Du Wert drauf legst dass die Komponenten Deinen Vorstellungen entsprechen entweder selbst aufbauen oder Komplettbike umrüsten.
Wegen Fully oder Hardtail: kommt natürlich auch drauf an was Du vorhast. Vielleicht kannst Dir ja erstmal für ein paar Tage ein Testfully ausleihen (hat beispielsweise der Kronacher ZEG-Händler letztes Jahr gemacht, ein Magura-Focus-Testbike) um erstmal den Unterschied zwischen Fully und Hardtail zu "erfahren". Mit der Thematik kann man ja seitenlange Diskussionen führen und "Glaubenskriege" auslösen...

Zwecks MTB3: Zustand kann ich erst morgen berichten, bin die Runde selbst auch noch net gefahren. Evtl. können die Düsseldorfer Besucher was dazu sagen? Jürgen liest Du noch mit? Ich weiß zumindest von ihnen dass es zwecks Gaststätten etc. dort oben nicht so gut ausschaut


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Na auf den Bericht bin ich mal gespannt. Immer ans Futter nachlegen denken.
> Ich vergess das auch regelmäßig. Wenn ich bedenke das meine Uhr morgen
> wieder irgendwas mit 6000 kcal anzeigen wird... und der Liter bleifreies
> Weizen ist auch noch teurer als der Liter Benzin



Jo die Erfahrung hab ich auch schon gemacht...wenn man richtig Hunger kriegt ists zu spät...ich hab aber allerlei Gels und Riegel (und Bananen  ) dabei und hoff dass ich irgendwo zwischendurch was anständiges in den Bauch krieg.
Und: selbst der *halbe* Liter Weizen (ob bleifrei oder net) ist schon teurer als ein Liter Sprit


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juni 2008)

stimmt... schmeckt aber auch besser


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2008)

Keine Ahnung...ich hab noch net probiert Sprit zu trinken...weder bleifrei noch verbleit  aber ich geh davon aus dass Weizen besser schmeckt


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

Wie toll dass es schon seit den frühen Morgenstunden regnet  wenn ich mir das Wetterradar anschaue dann regnet es auch nur bei uns, und die Wetterfront will auch einfach net hier weg


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2008)

Bei uns ist schon alles vorbei   ich mach mich jetzt fertisch und dann gehts
los


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

Naja ich hab ja noch ne Stunde bis zum geplanten Start...aber eigentlich wollt ich schon eher los da ich ja eh allein bin...
Wie isn bei euch? Bewölkt? Oder gibts auch a weng Sonne? Wär net schlecht a bissl angestrahlt zu werden


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2008)

n paar dünne Wolken sind noch da, aber von denen geht keine Gefahr aus.
Wird wohl ein toller Tag. Die Wettervorhersage sagt sonnig - also ist das
auch so !!


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

Hmm...die ganzen restlichen Wolken sind wahrscheinlich bei uns und kommen net ausm Rodachtal raus...kann mir aber prinzipiell auch wurschd sein, ich fahr ja dann in den nördlichen Landkreis Richtung Rennsteigregion  wo (und mit was) fährstn Du eigentlich?

have fun


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2008)

Damit







dahin






und dann noch dahin

"hier sollte das Bild vom OKopf sein"

da gibts die etwas längeren Anstiege... und bessere Trails. Vielleicht mach
ich morgen mal wieder die MTB6+7


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

Ach wie langweilig, schon wieder die Fichtelgebirgsrunde  
An den Rändern des Rodachtals zeichnen sich bereits einzelne blaue Stücke am Himmel ab, es scheint wohl in der Tat besser zu werden


----------



## KlanerZwerg (7. Juni 2008)

Morng. Also bei uns hats in der Nacht mal kurz geregnet, beim aufstehen in der Früh war wieder alles trocken. 
Bin vor ner halben Stunde vom Döbraberg zurückgekehrt. Ich denk so schnell war ich noch nie zu Hause. Als ich oben angekommen bin und Richtung Wallenfels geschaut hab, ging da ein schöner Blitz nach unten.  Also hab ich beschlossen so schnell wie möglich wieder zu Hause zu sein, denn es zog in meine Richtung. Zu Hause in Marxgrün schien aber noch die Sonne und laut Regenradar zieht des Gewitter von uns weg. 
Die Waldmainzelmännchen haben am Bike Fun Trail reife Leistung erbracht, zumindestens im unteren Teil. Schöne freie Sicht hat man da jetzt. Und bei der mittelschweren Abfahrt kam es mir so vor als ob das Bächlein immer größer wird, dass da runter läuft. Oder täuscht es blos , weil ich schon gut n halbes Jahr nicht mehr dort war?
Schöne kleine Tour von 33km und ich hab meine Beine wieder gemerkt, wie sie leicht verkrampfen, also muss ich mich erst wieder an das Frankenwald-Terrain gewöhnen. 
Morgen ist Pause (keine Zeit zum fahren), am Montag dann wieder, aber welche Tour???? Vlt mach ich 5 Runden auf der Ködeltalsperre.
Bis denne 

PS: uhh is das aber viel Text!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2008)

Bin seit 45 Min. wieder zuhause. Bike is gereinigt und der erste Kuchen
ist auch gegessen. Jetzt muss nur noch der Fahrer gereinigt werden  
Morgen gehts auch irgendwohin... mal sehen. 
Jetzt hab ich erstmal Hunger! Am OKopf warens vorhin 15 °C und leichter
Regen  
Morgen solls ja besser sein... hoffentlich. Zwischendurch ist mir noch
aufgefallen das mein Dämpfer zur jährlichen Wartung muss. Der macht
komische Geräusche beim Einfedern. 

Die Tour:

Wasserscheidenweg zum aufwärmen bis Zell und dann den Naturlehrpfad
hoch, nach Zell runter und gleich wieder übern Bärenfang hoch zum
Waldsteinhaus. Dann gabs erstmal lecker Essen und Trinken.

Waldstein H-Weg runter war super. Nur im unteren
Teil war n kleiner Baum quer drin. Den musste ich erstmal auf die Seite
drehen, damit ich durch konnte.

Schneeberg Auffahrt wie immer a bisl anstrengend. Der kurze Trail nach
Karches runter war aber auch wieder im perfektem Zustand. 

Dann über den M-Weg zum Ochsenkopf hoch, und danach den M-Weg
wieder runter   

Anschließend noch den Schneeberg teilweise hoch und Richtung Schönlind,
dort auf den kleinen Trail (auch sehr spaßig). 
Noch ne kleine Poserrunde um den Weissenstädter See um dann den letzten
Anstieg zum Waldsteinhaus zu beginnen. Nach einer kurzen Begutachtung
der Proben zu den Waldsteinfestspielen, gings dann eher unspektakulär
runter nach Sparneck, Münchberg, heim.
Obwohl da hätte ich auch noch n Trail im Angebot... na das nächste mal.

Schöne Runde!

Hey Sven hat dich der Regen noch erwischt?? Ich habs gerade noch
so geschafft.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

So bin auch seit gut einer Stunde wieder da.
Eins vorweg: die heutige Tour war zum Abgewöhnen  jetzt weiß ich glaub ich wie sich Odysseus auf seinen Irrfahrten vorgekommen ist...
Bis ich heut "früh" losgekommen bin wars dann doch halb 11 (war ja fast schon Mittag  ). Bin dann erstmal Richtung MTB3-Einstieg gefahren. Dort dann schön auf die MTB3 und mich schon auf den ersten Kilometern über jede Menge Matsch gefreut  im ersten Teil könnts aber noch den ein oder anderen schönen Trail geben, hab da ein paar schöne Sachen gesehen (@Jörg: in der Gegend könntest Du Dich a weng auskennen, Grümpeltal). Als ich in Teuschnitz war hats dann mal kurz so getan wie wenns anfangen würd zu regnen und zu gewittern. Regenjacke ran, kurz gewartet, dann weitergefahren, und nach wenigen Kilometern schon wieder Regenjacke runter weils wieder aufgehört hat zu regnen. Allgemein war bis zur Pause das Wetter heute da wo ich unterwegs war net wirklich biketauglich, es war "kalt-schwül", es war einem net richtig warm aber man war trotzdem patschnass...wie auch immer, irgendwann war ich dann in Steinbach am Wald und bin dort eingekehrt. Dort hat mir zu allem Übel auch noch ne Gruppe CCler das letzte bleifreie Weizen weggetrunken und ich musst mich mit nem Radler begnügen. Der Zwischenstopp hat länger gedauert als es mir lieb war (eine Stunde!!) wegen eines vergessenen Cappu und und und.
Danach ging das Übel aber erst richtig los: in der Pause hab ich beschlossen mich auf den Weg zur MTB2 zu machen und wollte die eigentlich auch komplett mitnehmen. Aaaaaber...dann hab ich mich auch schon das erste Mal verfahren. Da haben die mal wieder ein Schild seeeehr ungünstig außerhalb des Blickfeldes angebracht. Naja, nach ein paar Kilo- und Höhenmetern Umweg bin ich dann doch wieder auf den richtigen Weg gekommen, ein Schotterweg der dann an einer Bundesstraße mündete. Der Pfeil dort schien auf die Bundesstraße nach rechts zu deuten, also auf auf...als ich nach ein paar Kilometern (bergab natürlich) in Ludwigsstadt war dacht ich mir das kanns ja net sein. Nochmal die Beschreibung rausgekramt, da stand dass es nach wenigen Metern auf der Bundesstraße und nach einer Eisenbahnbrücke wieder in den Wald gehen sollte. Toll...also weiter Straßen- und Höhenmeter einsammeln...sollten nicht die letzten werden. Auf dem Weg zurück hab ich ein Pärchen Freizeitradler überholt die mir vorher auf der Straße schon entgegengekommen waren. Die dachten sich bestimmt auch ihren Teil als ich wie ein Irrer an ihnen vorbeigezogen bin  an dem Punkt wo der Schotterweg auf die Straße traf hielt ich nochmal kurz an um mich umzuschauen, und siehe da: wieder ein sehr ungünstig platziertes Schild...das in die entgegengesetzte Richtung deutete...wenige hundert Meter weiter bog die MTB2 wieder in den Wald, es folgte ein Forstweg, der sogar ein bisschen Spaß machte, sich flowig-kurvig neben der Bahnstrecke entlangschlängelte. Anschließend folgte, was es auf den MTB-Routen zu oft gibt: was trailartiges bergauf...wer hat sich das ausgedacht  





Bergauf-Trail

Nun gut, der war aber auch schnell bezwungen, danach zeigte ein Wegweiser nach links und gab den Blick auf etwas frei das auch nach Trail aussah, juhu!! Noch schnell über einen Baum der quer lag, wieder aufs Bike, Gas geben, rum um die nächste Kurve und dann das:






  wer findet den Weg??
Ok...ich bin dann doch weitergefahren und hab jede Sekunde damit gerechnet mit nem Platten wegen Durchstich liegen zu bleiben. Außerdem war zu dem Zeitpunkt meine Motivation schon etwas im Keller und ich kam langsam zu dem Entschluss dass ich wohl nach dieser Durchquerung des "ehemaligen" Waldes die MTB2 für heute sein lassen werde. Nun gut, irgendwann war ich durch den riesigen Trümmerhaufen durch, aber ich wollte zumindest schauen wo die MTB2 weitergeht. Ich hab dann auch wieder ein Schild gefunden und wär dabei aber fast mitsamt Bike in nem seeeehr tiefen Matschloch versunken dass sich als normaler Waldboden getarnt hatte  ok, Schnauze voll, es war zu der Zeit eh schon halb vier, die zwei Kilo Dreck vom Hinterrad gekratzt und wieder zurück Richtung Steinbach am Wald. Tja...und dort verlor sich dann die Spur der MTB3 auf der ich ja weiterfahren wollte komplett. Mitten im Ort waren noch Schilder die zur MTB1/2/3 wiesen, wo's zur MTB2 ging wusste ich ja mittlerweile auch, aber die MTB3  "Ab Ortsausgang Steinbach a.W. auf geschottertem Forstweg zur ersten kurzen Trailpassage bergab zum Lauenhainerbach"...tja von wegen. Beim Ortsausgang Steinbach wird momentan heftig gebaut...keine Ahnung wie viele Kilometer ich dort herumgeirrt bin, aber Schilder hab ich ab diesem Zeitpunkt keine mehr gesehen. Ein Paar, auf deren Grundstück ich mich zwischendurch verfahren hatte, gab mir zwar nen Tipp wo ich hinfahren sollte, allerdings fruchtete das leider auch nicht. Irgendwann traf ich mitten im Wald auf eine Frau die mir auch sehr freundlich weiterhalf, leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg...irgendwann gab ich es dann mehr oder weniger auf und radelte auf Asphalt zunächst nach Hasslach bei Teuschnitz, dann nach Reichenbach. Dort dachte ich eigentlich müsste die MTB3 auch durch- oder vorbeigehen. Denkste...also weiter von Reichenbach nach Teuschnitz, von dort Richtung Tschirn. Als ich Rappoltengrün erreichte (liegt zwischen den beiden Dörfern) dachte ich mir "moment, da geht die MTB3 doch durch"...und richtig, Wegweiser weiter auf der Straße, danach irgendwann nach links auf nen Forstweg.......und nach einem halben Kilometer wieder zurück auf die Straße...Schild?? Fehlanzeige!!  Ok vielleicht hab ichs irgendwo übersehen, bin aber extra nochmal ein Stück zurück...aber zu dem Zeitpunkt hatte ich längst schon keinen Bock mehr...also weiter auf der Straße nach Tschirn, von dort wusste ich auch wieder wo die MTB3 weiter verläuft. Allerdings ließen mich die ersten Blicke aufs Rodachtal schlimmes vermuten: es sah seeehr nass dort aus. Irgendwann war ich dann auch wieder an meinem Ausgangspunkt und fuhr zurück Richtung Steinwiesen, und je näher ich an die Heimat kam desto nasser wurde es...erst nur nasser Weg...dann Nieselregen...dann Regen...in Steinwiesen hats dann auf den letzten Metern gewittert und wie aus Eimern geschüttet...zum Schluss nochmal richtig...Platschnass kam ich dann daheim an...und total demotiviert...wenn jede Tour so laufen würd dann hätt ich mein Bike schon längst wieder verkauft!!

Nach der ganzen Misere zeigte das GPS vorhin 105km an, Höhenmeter müssten es um die 2000 gewesen sein, muss ich noch genauer überprüfen...wenigstens was gutes  und die Beine - fühlen sich gut an!

Ich werd den Herren die diese Touren ausgearbeitet haben dann noch ne E-Mail schicken ob sie die GPS-Tracks der Touren schon fertig haben und dass die Beschilderung der MTB3 und der Zustand der MTB2 in dem Bereich wo ich war einfach nur schlecht sind. Ich würd doch zu gern wissen wo ich auf der MTB3 hätte hinfahren müssen...wir wollen ja dann in ein paar Wochen wenn wir wieder dort unterwegs sind nicht genauso Schiffbruch erleiden wie ich heute...

Sorrrrryyyyyy wegen des ewig langen Textes, aber das war heut so viel auf einmal, ich hätt glaub ich locker nochmal so viel schreiben können  außerdem glaub ich für jemanden der es net selbst mitgemacht hat könnte meine "Erlebniserzählung" recht witzig sein


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Hey Sven hat dich der Regen noch erwischt?? Ich habs gerade noch so geschafft.



Ja hat er  schön für Dich


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

@KlanerZwerg: such mal wegen Deiner Krämpfe bei Google oder im Fitness-Forum. Wenn ich mich net täusch können Krämpfe oft von irgendeinem Mangel kommen, weiß jetzt bloß nimmer was genau. Aber ich denk Kalium oder Calcium oder Magnesium, irgendwas davon...


----------



## playbike (7. Juni 2008)

Bei Krämpfen fehlt angeblich MAGNESIUM.

Aber bitte in löslicher Form und keine Leichtbauteile essen 

@schu
Warst ja heut wieder ganz schön unterwegs! 
Gibts eigentlich so was wie nen Sommerpokal? 
War heut wieder Möbel Schleppen. Nen 7,5 Tonner leerräumen. Vielleicht kanns ich das auch eintragen 

Morgen früh vielleicht auf den Crosser. Macht mir momentan richtig Spaß.
Wheelie damit klappt auch langsam


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2008)

wenn, dann sollte Magnesium helfen.

Komisch bei mir hats nur a bisl getröpfelt... war aber mit 18 °C noch gut
zu fahren. Da braucht man eh keine Regenklamotten... ob mans durch-
schwitzt oder es nassregnet is eigentlich egal.
Scheint ja ne wilde Tour gewesen zu sein. Die 105/2000 hättest du auch
einfacher und ohne verfahren haben können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Bei Krämpfen fehlt angeblich MAGNESIUM.
> Aber bitte in löslicher Form und keine Leichtbauteile essen



Wusst ichs doch, irgendsowas  mal schnell in die Magnesium-Pedalkörper reinbeißen 



playbike schrieb:


> Morgen früh vielleicht auf den Crosser. Macht mir momentan richtig Spaß.
> Wheelie damit klappt auch langsam



 Wheelie mitm Crosser?? Da legsti nieder  naja ich war heut trotz allem net genug ausgelastet dass ich selbst zum Schluss noch gelegentlich a weng rumgespielt hab, ich krieg langsam aber sicher a weng a Gespür für den richtigen "Punkt" fürn Wheelie...wirklich klappen tuts aber trotzdem noch net, wird wahrscheinlich eher wegen des schweren Rucksacks aufm Rücken gewesen sein


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Scheint ja ne wilde Tour gewesen zu sein. Die 105/2000 hättest du auch
> einfacher und ohne verfahren haben können!



Ich weiß, ich weiß...ohne verfahren und mit wesentlich geringerem Asphaltanteil...wär heut vernünftiger gewesen die Fichtelgebirgsrunde mit zu drehen...und nervenschonender...


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Damit



lecker...


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

Sagt mal isses eigentlich normal dass man nach so einer Tour wie heute kaum Hunger hat?? Eigentlich net oder??  Bin ja jetzt doch schon zwei Stunden daheim, da müsste ich doch nen Hunger haben wie sonstwas...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2008)

Also gleich danach hab ich eigentlich auch nie richtig Hunger. Aber nach
ner Stunde gehts meistens los. Hab mir vorhin ne kleine Pfanne Käsespätzle
gegönnt  
dann komm ich morgen wahrscheinlich keinen Berg mehr hoch, aber lecker 
wars


----------



## KlanerZwerg (7. Juni 2008)

Hab ich grad gelesen:http://www.balance-of-force.de/training/specials/faq/000000964408e2b01.html
Probier ich am Montag bei der nächsten tour mal aus. Hoffentlich hilfts.

Weil an Magnesium mangelts bei mir nicht, da ich immer zum Frühstück vor einer Tour ein Fitnessbrötchen esse, bzw 2 wenns ne längere Tour wird. Ist ein Vollkornbrötchen mit Frischkäse, Salat, Tomaten, Schinken, Käse und Salz/Pfeffer. Und das enthält genug Magnesium.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2008)

@KlanerZwerg: hast Du Dir die Touren für die LMB-Termine fest so vorgenommen? Würd gern am Samstag + Sonntag die MTB1 und MTB2 fahren, die MTB3 kenn ich ja schon, und ich glaub net dass das Stück das ich heut net gefunden hab so toll is dass ich die deswegen gleich nochmal fahren will  bzw. evtl. fahr ich bloß am Samstag weil ich mir am Sonntag vielleicht das Downhillrennen am Oko anschauen wollt, wir können dann die MTB2 zusammen fahren und ich schieb dann noch die MTB1 hinterher.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (8. Juni 2008)

Also wenn des mit meiner momentan schlechten Fitness so weitergeht werd ich wahrscheinlich die längste Tour auslassen (währe die MTB 3) und dann wie du schon geschrieben hast nur die MTB 1 und MTB 2 am Sa und So fahren.
Die MTB 3 werd ich dann ein anderes mal in Angriff nehmen, ne Woch später oder so. 
Ich werd die Termine gleich ändern. 
Wir könnten allerdings zuerst die MTB 1 fahren, macht mehr spaß (mehr Trails).


----------



## schu2000 (8. Juni 2008)

Kein Problem, erst die MTB1 is natürlich ok


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Juni 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Weil an Magnesium mangelts bei mir nicht, da ich immer zum Frühstück vor einer Tour ein Fitnessbrötchen esse, bzw 2 wenns ne längere Tour wird. Ist ein Vollkornbrötchen mit Frischkäse, Salat, Tomaten, Schinken, Käse und Salz/Pfeffer. Und das enthält genug Magnesium.



Bei immer wieder auftretenden Krämpfen würde ich einfach mal zum Doc
gehen. Der kann dir dann sagen ob ein Mangel besteht. Das Essen enthält
vielleicht genug Mineralien, aber ob es der Körper auch aufnimmt?

Wie auch immer ich schau mal ob ich bei einem der Termine dabeisein
kann. Vielleicht klappts ja... heute muss ich erstmal wieder Grundlage 
machen, d.h. Rennrad über die Straße prügeln. 

Habs gestern geschafft das Knacken im Sattel wegzubekommen, musste
dafür die halbe Sattelstütze zerlegen. Dafür knackt's wieder im Steuersatz.
So ein Mist... na mein Bikeshop wirds schon richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (8. Juni 2008)

Ach wär ich doch heut gefahren...strahlender Sonnenschein im Moment...
Ich werd mich nachher wahrscheinlich auch mit meinem "Rennrad" (also mitm Hardtail) auf Tour begeben. Vielleicht fahr ich nochmal nach Steinbach am Wald, nach genauester Betrachtung der Karten und Tourenbeschreibung glaube ich jetzt zu wissen wo die MTB3 dort weitergehen müsste...


----------



## schu2000 (8. Juni 2008)

Auch wieder daheim...war (fast immer) bei strahlendem Sonnenschein noch ein bisschen unterwegs, heut aber mal in einer neuen Ecke, quasi zur kombinierten Trailsuch- und Grundlagenkilometerfressrunde...und beides war erfolgreich  hab ein paar schöne neue Ecken entdeckt die ich demnächst mal mitm  Spaßbike heimsuchen werde  Jörg da musst dann mal mitkommen, aber ich nehm an die Ecken kennst eh scho. Auf die letzten Kilometer wollt mich Petrus mit heftigem Gegenwind und einem Platzregen ärgern, aber das konnt mich dann auch nicht mehr wirklich schockieren


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Juni 2008)

ich hatte heute perfektes Wetter... bin aber auch schon um 9:30 los.
Eigentlich nur Sonnenschein. 
Ich hab sogar ein Schild der MTB3-Runde gesehen, war nur leider mit
dem falschen Rad unterwegs


----------



## playbike (8. Juni 2008)

@Schu

Nee, da oben kenn ich mich nicht weider aus, da Früher bei mir immer die Welt zu Ende 

So, hab jetzt wo anders Klötze bestellt, gehen morgen raus


----------



## schu2000 (8. Juni 2008)

Nee Jörg ich mein das Gebiet Grümpel  so weit in den Norden wollt ich dann heut doch net wieder


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

*lecker* ...  

das weizen hammer uns auch verdient ... hab die Bilder "oben"...


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juni 2008)

coooool mehr Bilder  ich hab von meiner mtb3/mtb2-Odyssee auch noch ein paar Bilder online


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juni 2008)

mtb2 und 3 schauen auch interessant aus. Muss mir mal die Streckenführung genauer ansehen... Gehts da etwa an den Bahngleisen entlang?? Da spinnt nämlich immer mein Polar ganz fürchterlich...


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juni 2008)

Jepp die MTB2 und MTB3 führen jeweils ein Stück an der Bahnstrecke entlang. Auf der MTB1 kann man sich scheinbar laut Karte bei Falkenstein auch ein Stück an den Zug ranhängen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juni 2008)

ok los raus mit der Sprache.... wer von euch hat das Wetter bestellt  
Das ist ja mal zum :kotz: 
Ich geh jetzt mal neue Laufräder fürs Speci holen... und dann will ich
Sonne !!! 
Mein Edi wird nächste Woche fertig. Also am nächsten WE kommt dann
die erste Testfahrt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Juni 2008)

mmmmhh?? nix los hier.... seit ihr alle im Urlaub?
Ich werd morgen die MTB7 fahren. Muss allerdings schon um 9 Uhr los,
da ich am Nachmittag schon wieder weg muss. 
Falls jemand Zeit und lust hat.... wird eher ne zügige Runde mit kurzem
Tankstopp in Fels.
Vielleicht sieht man sich ja auch auf der Runde


----------



## schu2000 (14. Juni 2008)

Nee nix los heut...zumindest net daheim. Waren in Willingen aufm Bike-Festival, war ne schöne Gelegenheit um Testfahrten mit dem einen oder anderen Bike zu machen!!!  Gab einiges zu sehen, bin grad dabei die Bilder hochzuladen


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2008)

Heut war ja alles dabei, Rennen





Downhill





Gehüpfe 





und einige Testbikes






Mehr Bilder und (subjektive) Testergebnisse gibts hier

Morgen?? Also eigentlich ja schon heut  mal schauen, würd evtl. die MT4 machen, aber ich befürchte dass ich nachmittags zu nem Geburtstag zum Kaffee trinken muss...

happy biking 

Sven


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Juni 2008)

hast nicht gleich ein morewood mitgenommen?


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2008)

Nee hat mich net soooo vom Hocker gehauen wie ich mir das gedacht hab...am Besten haben sich eigentlich die MTB Cycletech gefahren, vor allem das Opium 7  und ein Freerider von Marin, allerdings kann ich mit dem hier bei uns net wirklich was anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Juni 2008)

zurück von der MTB7... Strecke ist ja mal in gutem Zustand. Sogar
die eine Baustelle ist jetzt (zumindest fürs MTB) fahrbar  
Ich glaub ich hab da vorhin alle geweckt, als ich auf den Kanaldeckel
gesprungen bin...man war das laut   
So das Pferd ist sauber, fehlt nur noch der Reiter...und dann gehts
wieder auf die Autobahn Richtung Köln. 
Und wenn ich wiederkomme ist Weihnachten  zumindest fast.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...vor allem das Opium 7  und ein Freerider von Marin, allerdings kann ich mit dem hier bei uns net wirklich was anfangen...



also wirds doch n Opium...


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ....eher ne zügige Runde...



Das hatte ich heut auf der MTB4 eigentlich auch vor...war bis Wolfersgrün auch ziemlich gut unterwegs, so schnell war ich noch nie dort oben. Hab dann hinter Wolfersgrün ne kurze Bananenpause eingelegt  und mich auf die Langenau-Trails gefreut, aber dann fings an zu regnen...oder schütten...hab mich rechtzeitig umgezogen, aber da es dabei auch noch zu nem recht unangenehmen Temperatursturz kam hab ich während der Abfahrt beschlossen abzubrechen, hab schon mit Eiszapfen an der Nase gerechnet  bin dann von Langenau aus heimgefahren und war so zumindest pünktlich zu Kaffee und Kuchen daheim 
Wär ich ne Stunde eher losgefahren dann wäre ich zu der Zeit als es angefangen hat zu regnen wahrscheinlich schon in der Nähe von Wallenfels gewesen...aber direkt nach der ordentlichen Portion Schweinebraten mit Klößen von heute Mittag wär ich glaub ich keinen Berg hochgekommen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (15. Juni 2008)

Japp mich hats heute auch erwischt. Am Aufstieg von Langenau nach Silberstein (HO 6; Steinige Tour). Ich denk wir haben uns nur um ca. 5 min verpasst, Sven. Ich war schon zur Hälfte oben als es angefangen hat zu schütten. Danach bin ich noch den Wiesengrund runter nach Bad Steben (nur Matsch). Hat eigentlich spaß gemacht, wenn diese kälte net gewesen wär. Mein Ciclo hat ein Temperatursturz von 10°C angezeigt, während des Regens. In Bad Steben selber war es wie in ner ausgestorbenen Stadt, nur n paar Autos waren unterwegs.


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nee nix los heut...zumindest net daheim. Waren in Willingen aufm Bike-Festival, war ne schöne Gelegenheit um Testfahrten mit dem einen oder anderen Bike zu machen!!!  Gab einiges zu sehen, bin grad dabei die Bilder hochzuladen



da haste ja ein paar schöne Aufnahmen gemacht  

Haste auch die Jungs aus Dietzenbach besucht? Oder bist eventuell mal Probegefahren? Schade wegen dem Morewood..


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2008)

Die Jungs aus Dietzenbach? Meinst die Freireiter? Rocky hat mir ja seine Handynummer geschickt, aber mit den ganzen Probefahrten hat des zeitlich net so recht hingehauen...außerdem meinte mein frisch geladener Handyakku mal wieder er müsse sich spontan komplett entleeren 
Naja mitm Morewood...vielleicht warens auch die Umstände, der Zustand vom Bike oder oder oder...trotz allem sind auch solche Testfahrten net 100%ig aussagekräftig denk ich...sich auf nem neuen Bike richtig wohlzufühlen bedarf halt weit mehr als nur der Anpassung vom Druck im Dämpfer (wenn überhaupt das). Dennoch hat einfach wie schon gesagt der Aha-Effekt net da...das Marin





war da wesentlich besser, bergab Spaß pur, ich hab da glaub ich von einem Ohr bis zum andern gegrinst  nur leider nützt mir so ein Bike daheim nix, in unserem Mittelgebirge ist so ein Teil nur was für Masochisten, außerdem fehlen bei uns auch entsprechende Strecken...aber davon abgesehen wars auch erstaunlich quirlig und wendig, ein anderer Freerider den ich vorher schon mal kurz gefahren bin (ein Perp) war richtig übelst träge...schade dass ich gestern nimmer dazugekommen bin mitm Opium 7 auch mal die FR-Strecke von ganz oben runterzuheizen, wär glaub ich ähnlich geil gewesen


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Japp mich hats heute auch erwischt. Am Aufstieg von Langenau nach Silberstein (HO 6; Steinige Tour). Ich denk wir haben uns nur um ca. 5 min verpasst, Sven. Ich war schon zur Hälfte oben als es angefangen hat zu schütten. Danach bin ich noch den Wiesengrund runter nach Bad Steben (nur Matsch). Hat eigentlich spaß gemacht, wenn diese kälte net gewesen wär. Mein Ciclo hat ein Temperatursturz von 10°C angezeigt, während des Regens. In Bad Steben selber war es wie in ner ausgestorbenen Stadt, nur n paar Autos waren unterwegs.



Hab mir grad meine GPS-Aufzeichnung angeschaut, ziemlich genau um 14:45 war ich bei der Langenau-Straße - Abzweigung Richtung Silberstein gestanden und bin sogar ein paar Meter den Weg nach hinten gefahren  muss wohl Gedankenübertragung gewesen sein  wennst mal wieder ne Tour in der Nähe vorhast dann meld Dich halt mal, hast Du meine Handynummer noch? Wie is denn die steinige Tour? Wollt die auch schon ein paar mal abfahren, der Name lässt ja interessantes vermuten, aber da das  ne ausgeschilderte Fahrradtour ist wirds da wohl eher nix wirklich tolles für uns Bergradfahrer geben?


----------



## Kulminator (15. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Die Jungs aus Dietzenbach? Meinst die Freireiter? Rocky hat mir ja seine Handynummer geschickt, aber mit den ganzen Probefahrten hat des zeitlich net so recht hingehauen...außerdem meinte mein frisch geladener Handyakku mal wieder er müsse sich spontan komplett entleeren
> Naja mitm Morewood...vielleicht warens auch die Umstände, der Zustand vom Bike oder oder oder...trotz allem sind auch solche Testfahrten net 100%ig aussagekräftig denk ich...sich auf nem neuen Bike richtig wohlzufühlen bedarf halt weit mehr als nur der Anpassung vom Druck im Dämpfer (wenn überhaupt das). Dennoch hat einfach wie schon gesagt der Aha-Effekt net da...das Marin
> 
> 
> ...



Nein, den Rocky meinte ich nicht - der ist aus Bad Offenbach   Frage mich gerade, wozu der ein Handy hat   - der schreit immer so laut - den hörste von Frankfurt bis Kronach.. 

In Dietzenbach werden die unglaublich hübschen Alu- und Carbonteile der Marke Rotwild entwickelt, die man für viiiiel Kohle bei den unfreundlichen, überheblichen und eingebildeten Händlern erstehen kann... 

das RED wäre ich schon gerne mal probegefahren...


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> In Dietzenbach werden die unglaublich hübschen Alu- und Carbonteile der Marke Rotwild entwickelt, die man für viiiiel Kohle bei den unfreundlichen, überheblichen und eingebildeten Händlern erstehen kann...
> 
> das RED wäre ich schon gerne mal probegefahren...



Achso das hast gemeint. Nee bei Rotwild war ich net, kann ich mich gar net dran erinnern von denen was gesehen zu haben. Aber irgendwo is mir mal ein RED übern Weg gefahren, war aber aufm Ausstellungsgelände.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. Juni 2008)

Das RED hatte ich mir auch schonmal angesehen...Macht nen sehr
guten Eindruck. Würde das auch gerne mal übern Trail jagen.
Aber ein Panzer reicht mir 
Hab mein Enduro jetzt auf ca. 15,9 Kg...juhu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (16. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Das RED hatte ich mir auch schonmal angesehen...Macht nen sehr
> guten Eindruck. Würde das auch gerne mal übern Trail jagen.
> Aber ein Panzer reicht mir
> Hab mein Enduro jetzt auf ca. 15,9 Kg...juhu



sieht schon gut aus, gelle


----------



## KlanerZwerg (17. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> muss wohl Gedankenübertragung gewesen sein  wennst mal wieder ne Tour in der Nähe vorhast dann meld Dich halt mal, hast Du meine Handynummer noch? Wie is denn die steinige Tour? Wollt die auch schon ein paar mal abfahren, der Name lässt ja interessantes vermuten, aber da das  ne ausgeschilderte Fahrradtour ist wirds da wohl eher nix wirklich tolles für uns Bergradfahrer geben?


Ne, so wirklich tolles Gelände is des net und richtig steinig ist es nur zwischen Steinbach und Obersteben, da hab ich mir vor zwei Jahren ein Platten geholt, dort bin ich seit dem auch nicht mehr gefahren. Nur die Abfahrt von Silberstein nach Langenau ist eigentlich interressant. Sonst is die Steinige Tour mehr Asphalt.  
Des folgende Höhenprofil ist meine "Hausstrecke". Ist ne Kombination aus drei ausgeschilderten "Bad Steben-Bike-Netz"-Strecken (BS2-BS1-BS4). Mit ein Teil der Steinigen Tour zwischen Silberstein und Geroldsreuth, die BS2 führt aber auch auf dem gleichen Teilabschnitt entlang.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juni 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ne, so wirklich tolles Gelände is des net und richtig steinig ist es nur zwischen Steinbach und Obersteben, da hab ich mir vor zwei Jahren ein Platten geholt, dort bin ich seit dem auch nicht mehr gefahren. Nur die Abfahrt von Silberstein nach Langenau ist eigentlich interressant. Sonst is die Steinige Tour mehr Asphalt.
> Des folgende Höhenprofil ist meine "Hausstrecke". Ist ne Kombination aus drei ausgeschilderten "Bad Steben-Bike-Netz"-Strecken (BS2-BS1-BS4). Mit ein Teil der Steinigen Tour zwischen Silberstein und Geroldsreuth, die BS2 führt aber auch auf dem gleichen Teilabschnitt entlang.



Hübsche Auswertung - mit welcher Hard- und Software lassen sich derart edle Höhenprofile erstellen? Bei meinem Polar siehts irgendwie hausbackener aus...


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juni 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hübsche Auswertung - mit welcher Hard- und Software lassen sich derart edle Höhenprofile erstellen? Bei meinem Polar siehts irgendwie hausbackener aus...



Das hab ich mich auch schon gefragt...meine gesamte Palette an GPS-Software und -Tools bringt keine solchen Höhenprofile zusammen, vor allem so schön mit den Ortsnamen/Wegpunkten und Tourdaten


----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. Juni 2008)

Rechts unten auf dem Bild steht die Firma (CicloTour; CicloMaster CM436M mit PC-Auswertung hab ich). Und das Programm erstellt wirklich nur das Höhenprofil, die Ortsnamen und die Zeichen die man in der Legende findet muss man selber reinmachen. Man kann sogar die Linie auf dem Profil noch ändern, dem entsprechend eben was für Untergrund man gefahren hat. Des is mir fast immer zu aufwendig.
Hier noch eine Grafik, diesmal von der Steinigen Tour HO6. Die läuft da zwischen Bad Steben und Bad Steben. Das davor und danach is der Weg von mir zu Hause nach Bad Steben.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Juni 2008)

Was ist denn das mit "unbefahrbar" gekennzeichnete in dem Profil der steinigen Tour? Das übt direkt so einen gewissen Reiz auf mich aus mir das mal anzuschauen  oder sind das lediglich Überreste der letzten Stürme?
Das mit CicloTour hätte man natürlich sehen können


----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. Juni 2008)

An der Stelle hab ich mir mal n Platten eingefangen. Dort ist ganz grober Schotter verlegt worden, vielleicht ists aber dort schon besser geworden, war jetzt schon über ein Jahr nicht mehr an der Stelle. Fahr sonst immer den Wiesenweg, den wir letztes Jahr zusammen runtergefahren sind.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. Juni 2008)

So, hab mir heut mein neues Bike bestellt. Wird ein Höllenbike mit den Anbauteilen von diesemBegamont Threesome 6.8.
Das was sich unterscheidet ist der Dämpfer, da kommt ne X-fusion rein. Lenker wird anders, Sattel und Stütze auch. Als Bremsen kommen die Trickstuff Quad-QHD-1 rein. Sonst sind die Teile identisch mit dem vom threesome 6.8. 
Preislich ist das Paket rund 200 eek billger, als wenn ich mir ein Bergamont bestellt hätte. 
Farbe wird schwarz-matt werden.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Cool, neues Bike!!!  wann kriegstsn? Bis Samstag wahrscheinlich noch net oder doch?

Der Samstag rückt näher, wer is am Samstag mit auf Tour? Angesagt ist die MTB1, ich werd danach evtl. noch die MTB2 dranhängen, hängt hauptsächlich von der Motivation ab  weitere Infos gibts beim Last Minute Biking oder natürlich hier!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Juni 2008)

...mal sehen was mein Bikemeister sagt. Wann ist denn Abfahrt?


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Tztztz...Augen auf und nochmal lesen 

10:00 (in Steinbach/Wald oder??  )


edit: die neuen Smilies schauen echt besch....eiden aus...


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Und wieso eigentlich Dein "Bikemeister"?? 


edit: hab ich schon erwähnt dass die neuen Smilies schei$$e ausschauen??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> 10:00 (in Steinbach/Wald oder??  )



habs kapiert  

10 uhr wird a bisl eng morgen. Bis ich am Startpunkt bin, dauert das zu
lange. Werd morgen dann wohl a bisl RR fahren. 
Edi ist immer noch nicht fertig... das ganze scheitert jetzt an nem
Adapter für die 203er Scheibe hinten 
Der Adapter kommt erst kommende Woche... und ich bin die Woche
über wieder in HH


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

Und ausnahmsweise mal mitm Auto hinfahren? Werd ich auch machen und ich denk mal KlanerZwerg auch. Sind ja selbst von Steinwiesen aus auf möglichst direktem Weg (Asphalt  ) knapp 30km und 700hm dorthin...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und ausnahmsweise mal mitm Auto hinfahren?



würde schon gehen... ich hab zur Zeit am WE eher ne Abneigung gegen
mein Auto  Bin froh wenn ich mal nicht drinsitz und das Rad ständig raus
und rein hebe. Langt schon wenn ich am Sonntag das RR wieder nach
Hamburg mitnehmen muss. 

Wenn das ganze Trainingsgedöns in fünf Wochen vorbei ist, sieht die
Welt wieder besser aus. Da wirds dann wieder entspannter. Bis dahin muss
ich leider ein bißchen "Spielverderber" sein 

Wünsche aber trotzdem viel Spaß morgen... und den Cappu net vergessen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. Juni 2008)

Ja morgen 10:00uhr ist es soweit. Ich hoff ich lieg da richtig mit dem Parkplatz am Hallenbad. Is auf jeden Fall in der Badstraße. Ich komm auf jeden Fall auch mit dem Auto, weil von mir aus auch so um die 45km sind.

Wenn wir mit der MTB 1 fertig sind, kann ich dir noch den Einstieg zur MTB 2 zeigen, weil letztes Jahr war se n bisschen schlecht beschildert am Anfang. 
Mein neues Bike bekomm ich wahrscheinlich in etwa einer Woche am Samstag, wenns mit der Lieerung der einzelnen Teile klappt, wenn net dann eben ne Woche später. Da ich ja ab 30.6. wieder zur Kaserne muss, Urlaub vorbei

Fast was vergessen: werde evtl (steht noch nicht fest) die MTB 3 am kommenden Freitag in Angriff nehmen und ab Tschirn losfahren. Wer mitfahren will einfach mal hier melden.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2008)

@KlanerZwerg: Du hast ne PN.

Den Einstieg zur MTB2 kenn ich schon, hab ich mir letztens mühsam erarbeitet...das mit der schlechten Ausschilderung stimmt nämlich in der Tat  siehe mein Bericht von letztens irgendwo weiter oben.
Ansonsten bis morgen früh!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. Juni 2008)

Brrrr, schei$$e war die Tour heut kalt, schu2000. Die Windchill-Kurve am Ciclo hat Stellenweise bei den Abfahrten nur 7°C angezeigt, vor allem aber bei der letzten Abfahrt, wo links n paar Biker saßen, zeigte es nur 5°C an. Brrrrr
Und sonst 40,14km, 1068hm, 13,95 Durchschn.-km/h und unter 20°C die ganze Strecke lang.


----------



## schu2000 (21. Juni 2008)

Ja das Wetter da oben war heut net so der Renner...daheim bei uns wars zwar auch bewölkt aber die Wolken waren net so fies dunkel! Die MTB1 fand ich jetzt aber auch net so hitverdächtig...leider...wie immer halt zu viel Forstautobahn und Asphalt und zu wenig Trails...
Bin dann nach einer kurzen Pause daheim nochmal auf Achse und hab noch 30km und gut 800hm gemacht. Eigentlich müsst man jetzt nochmal weg weils noch so richtig schön sonnig geworden ist...wieso war das heut net den ganzen Tag so?? 
Ich werd die nächsten Tage vorm Alpencross eh nicht mehr viel fahren. Morgen wird mein grünes O geputzt und dann auch nicht mehr bewegt. Evtl. am Montag nochmal die Beine weng locker treten (aufm Hardtail), ansonsten ist schonen angesagt 
Ich (und Jörg??) fahr morgen an Oko zum Zuschauen (iXS Rookies Cup), noch jemand dort? HauDraufWieNix, da könntest doch die Fichtelgebirgsrunde machen?  Ich hoff dass ich mir bei einer weiteren Testfahrt mitm Marin Quake net den Haxen brech so kurz vorm AX


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Juni 2008)

War heute schon da, und hab a bisl beim Training zugesehen. Also ich fand
die Temperaturen heute genial. Sogar am Waldsteinhaus konnte ich draußen
sitzen. 

Werd morgen a bisl RR fahren, da ich abends schon wieder los muss. Sonst
wäre ich rüber gefahren. Da war heute schon übel was los. Wenn das Wetter
wie geplant gut wird, dann ist da bestimmt einiges los.

So die letzten drei Trainingswochen beginnen, und in 5 Wochen ist
alles vorbei. Dann kann ich endlich wieder a bisl entspannt biken gehen,
ohne Trainingsdruck 

Und am Freitag wurde mir ganz fest versprochen, das mein Eddi fertig 
ist  Hoffentlich ist die Woche bald rum


----------



## schu2000 (21. Juni 2008)

Ja ja, hab ich auch schon mitgekriegt dass z.B. auch in Bayreuth das Wetter bestens war, Sonnenschein und 24 Grad  ich hab schon ein Händchen dafür mich immer in der falschen Gegend rumzutreiben  
Dann drück ich Dir mal die Daumen dass Dein neues Bike wirklich diese Woche fertig wird!! Da hast ja kaum noch Zeit Dich dran zu gewöhnen...
Bin ja echt mal gespannt wie viel morgen am Oko los ist...


----------



## schu2000 (21. Juni 2008)

http://ferien.graubuenden.ch/de/page.cfm/Clip_bergsommer


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Juni 2008)

is das geil!! 
"Karbon statt Kondition" den Spruch merk ich mir!!


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juni 2008)

Waren heut am Oko beim iXS Rookies Cup...war schon cool  
Hab auch ein paar Bilder gemacht!!

Wird glaub ich wirklich Zeit dass ich mir noch ne Kiste mit mehr Federweg hol...hat nach viel Spaß ausgeschaut!! Allerdings tut mir schon alles weh wenn ich nur an die Stürze denk die ich dort hinlegen würd 
Marin-Probefahrt war leider nicht mehr drin, als wir um dreiviertel 4 die Strecke komplett abgelaufen haben sahs am Marin-Stand schon ziemlich verlassen aus


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. Juni 2008)

So!! Seit 2 Stunden zurück von der Tour. Trink gerade mein Weizen (leicht).
Hatte vorgehabt: MTB 2 (Steinbach am Wald)
Habe gemacht: MTB 7 (Döbraberg)
GEIL!!! Einfach nur GEIL!!!! Der Singletrail nach Elbersreuth, super. Der nach Oberleupoldsberg, naja n bisschen flach, aber geht. Naja, dann noch die "Bike Fun Trails", die kennt ja jeder.
Ich hab die Strecke vom Wanderparkplatz Döbra (Richtung Rodeck) in Angriff genommen, so dass ich den Döbraberg als Schlussanstieg hatte. Der Schlussanstieg war die Abfahrt der MTB 7 und die letzten 2 km war es der Holzweg. So wurden es dann 4km und 270hm, auf das Dach des Frankenwaldes.
 Das Manko an der Strecke, sind die Teils schweren Anstiege. Zu einem der nach der Bischofmühle, immer noch nicht befahrbar. Der nach Fels, ab dem Punkt wo es rechts weg, am Hühnergrund, ist ausgespült. Und der nach Schwarzenbach hinauf, ebenfalls ausgespült. 
Und ich denk ma da wird sich solang nix dran ändern, solang die noch mit den Orkanschäden zu tun haben. Zumal ja die Förster für die Wege zuständig sind und nicht der Frankenwaldverein.
Aber sonst kann man sie fahren, wenn man die entsprechende Kondition mitbringt. Net wie ich. Ich musste öfters an den steilen Anstiegen mal anhalten und verschnaufen!!
Mal sehen was ich diese Woche noch mach. Sind immer so kurzfristige Entscheidungen momentan.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Jo die MTB7 ist von den ausgeschilderten Touren bisher eigentlich auch meine Lieblingsstrecke (ich kenn nur die MTB2 noch net aber ich denk mal die wird auch net besser sein als die anderen  ). Der Anstieg nach der Bischofsmühle/vor Oberbrumberg ist wirklich ordentlich knackig und durch den Zustand im unteren (felsigen) Abschnitt auch net grad leichter auf dem Bike zu erklimmen...aber es geht  in dem Zustand waren die entsprechenden Abschnitte (auch Hühnergrund und hoch nach Schwarzenbach) aber letztes Jahr als ich die MTB7 das erste Mal gefahren bin auch schon, wir fahren ja zum Glück Mountainbikes 
Der Trail nach Elbersreuth ist schon geil, ja...ein paar schöne Wurzeln, ein paar Absätze die man für kleine Hüpfer nutzen kann  und leider auch recht kurz  wobei aber selbst die Schotterabfahrt vor Fels durch das teilweise ordentliche Gefälle mir zumindest immer wieder Spaß macht! Und mit der Bischofsmühle hat man mittendrin ein schönes Lokal um ne Pause zu machen, gell Kulmi!? 
Hast den Trail gesehen bzw. probiert von dem ich Dir erzählt hab?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. Juni 2008)

Nein, leider nicht. Da war ich scho längst vorbei, als ich mal drangedacht hab. 
Achja, was n bisschen komisch war, warn die Baustellen in Rodeck und Meierhof. Dürfen wir da durchfahren?? Da ja überall Schilder stehen wie z.B. für Fahrzeuge jeglicher Art gesperrt/Anlieger frei. In Meierhof, steht sogar eine Absperrbarke mitten im Weg (Ortsausgang Ri. Blacksea)
Die Arbeiter haben mich vlt angeschaut, richtig böse guckend madund so.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Rodeck sind wir letztes Mal problemlos durchgekommen, war auch net komplett gesperrt.
In Meierhof mussten wir uns vorletztes Mal (als die Gäste aus Düdo da waren) durch nen Garten durchmogeln. Ausgerechnet in dem Moment als ich an der Haustür vorbeilauf ist grad so ne Alte mit erhobenem Zeigefinger rausgekommen und wollt schon anfangen zu schimpfen...aber die Mädels haben beschwichtigend auf die Dame eingeredet  was soll man denn machen? Das is ne ausgeschilderte MTB-Tour, und n Bunnyhop übers Haus oder über die Baustelle ist gar nicht so einfach 
Ansonsten, Bauarbeiter und so die böse schauen einfach ignorieren solang sie net anfangen einen zu beschimpfen...oder besser noch, mit einem freundlichen Lächeln im Gesicht nett grüßen!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. Juni 2008)

In Meierhof ist nur der Ortseingang n bisschen eng. Sonst ist alles eigentlich schon geteert. Man kann durchfahren. 
Und in Rodeck wirds nicht so kompliziert, dass man da durch Vorgärten hüpft, denk ich.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Juni 2008)

Ach da fällt mir ein, mit den Düsseldorfern wars ja schon vorvorletztes Mal...vorletztes Mal (mit HauDraufWieNix) war in Meierhof vor der "Hauptstraße" auch noch gesperrt, wir sind dann wieder beim selben Haus runter aber dann auf der anderen Seite  und letztes Mal mit Kulmi (war am 1. Juni) wars wieder befahrbar!


----------



## schu2000 (25. Juni 2008)

Bin grad dabei noch die letzten Sachen zu packen, morgen früh gehts los, Garmisch - Riva...ist schon ein komisches Gefühl so kurz vor der ersten Alpenüberquerung  aber ich bin guter Dinge, ich bin mir sicher das wird für uns alle ein super Erlebnis!!! 
Haltet mir den Frankenwald schön sauber, ihr könnt gern ein paar tolle Trails bauen bis ich nächste Woche am Samstag wieder zurück bin 
Ich werd übrigens (inspiriert von Alpenzorro) von unterwegs immer mal wieder News auf meine Homepage posten. Zwar leider ohne Bilder, aber ich hab mir zumindest was eingerichtet um vom Handy per SMS Berichte auf meine Seite zu schicken  also öfter mal auf http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de schauen 

bis denn, happy biking

Sven


----------



## Kulminator (25. Juni 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin grad dabei noch die letzten Sachen zu packen, morgen früh gehts los, Garmisch - Riva...ist schon ein komisches Gefühl so kurz vor der ersten Alpenüberquerung  aber ich bin guter Dinge, ich bin mir sicher das wird für uns alle ein super Erlebnis!!!
> Haltet mir den Frankenwald schön sauber, ihr könnt gern ein paar tolle Trails bauen bis ich nächste Woche am Samstag wieder zurück bin
> Ich werd übrigens (inspiriert von Alpenzorro) von unterwegs immer mal wieder News auf meine Homepage posten. Zwar leider ohne Bilder, aber ich hab mir zumindest was eingerichtet um vom Handy per SMS Berichte auf meine Seite zu schicken  also öfter mal auf http://bilder.schu-bi-du.de schauen
> 
> ...



Rhetorisch ist der Alpenzorro nicht zu toppen... 

Wünsch dir ganz viel Spass in den Bergen - lass es krachen und immer schön Kette links...  

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## playbike (25. Juni 2008)

Yepp, viel Spaß und komm gsund wieder!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Juni 2008)

Viel Spaß dabei... jetzt müsste ich eure Route kennen. Verdammt!
Wahrscheinlich wirst du dann richtig mit dem Alpencross-Virus infiziert.

Wir fahren am Sonntag runter nach Kaltern und Ischgl um uns schonmal
die Etappen zur TAC anzusehen. Jetzt weiss ich natürlich nicht wo ihr
rumfahrt... werde aber mal die Augen offen halten 

Und immer schön auf dem Trail und nicht daneben fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Juni 2008)

ok hab grad die Route auf deiner HP gesehen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Juni 2008)

JUHUUUU es ist da...  Nach soooooo langer Wartezeit ist es nun endlich
geschlüpft. Morgen gibts die erste Ausfahrt damit...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (28. Juni 2008)

Wow !! Sieht ja Klasse aus. Glückwunsch für dieses heiße Gefährt.
Mein neues Bike ist heute noch nicht da gewesen. Nur das wichtigste war da, die Bemsen. Naja nächste Woche am Sa ist es dann hoffentlich soweit.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Juni 2008)

Fährt sich auch supi. Bin ab Morgen damit in Südtirol... Transalp Etappen
ansehen/abfahren, und letztes "Trainingslager" vor der TAC. Dann
noch zwei Wochen bis zum großen Knall.

Hoffentlich klappt das bei dir mit dem Bike. Ich hab jetzt ewig gewartet,
und dann kam noch dies und jenes dazwischen. Aber zum Schluss hat man
am Ende des Tages doch ein breites Grinsen im Gesicht


----------



## Kulminator (29. Juni 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> JUHUUUU es ist da...  Nach soooooo langer Wartezeit ist es nun endlich
> geschlüpft. Morgen gibts die erste Ausfahrt damit...



hübsches Teil ...  

und mit sooo viel Federweg... 

Damit haste in den Bergen auf jeden Fall Spass...


----------



## schu2000 (5. Juli 2008)

Huhu bin wieder da!!!  Mensch das war der Knaller!! Einfach nur geil  muss mir jetzt mal die Bilder anschauen, ich glaub da schießt mir bestimmt das Wasser in die Augen  und der Hit war das Wetter, haben die acht Tage insgesamt grad mal max. eine Stunde Regen abbekommen!! Die Hochgebirgslandschaften, der absolute Kracher, Umbrail- und Fimbapass waren der Wahnsinn!! Und der ganze Trupp hat 1A zusammengepasst, bei sieben bzw. acht Leuten eigentlich schon fast verwunderlich!!
@HauDraufWieNix: Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!!  Bist schon wieder da aus Südtirol? Kommst damit zurecht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. Juli 2008)

Bin auch wieder da.... das Bike ist mal geil, aber die Reifen müssen nach 
der TAC ganz schnell wieder runter  

Waren heute früh noch kurz am Idjoch oben... Das Bike klettert ja ganz gut,
aber dem Reiter ging bei 2500 m irgendwie die Luft aus. Erst nachdem wir
wieder runter sind gings besser. 

Auf Trails machts mal richtig Spaß. Aber nur mit anderen Reifen. Die
komischen Nobby Nic kannste da echt in die Tonne treten. Aber auf
der Ebene und bergauf rollen die recht gut.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts denn kommendes WE aus? Sonntag, MTB7 oder ähnliches ??


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juli 2008)

Also Samstag werd ich voraussichtlich am Oko sein, allerdings mit einem schwereren (geliehenen) Geschütz  Sonntag MTB7 wär natürlich ne Idee! Muss heut mal schauen wie sich meine Beine jetzt so auf den "Bodenwellen" in der Heimat machen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (6. Juli 2008)

Für die MTB 7 wär ich bereit. 
Hoffentlich mit neuem Bike. Bisher sind ja alle Teile schon da, nur der Rahmen fehlt. Haben se zwar schon mal geschickt, aber des war die falsche Lackierung. Ich wollt schwarz matt und nich schwarz glänzend. Da drehst noch durch!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juli 2008)

na dann schauen wir mal was sich bis dahin ergibt. Hoffentlich klappt das
mit deinem Bike bis dahin. Bei meinem wars ja auch ne schwere Geburt.
Aber jetzt ist alles vergessen


----------



## Kulminator (7. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Huhu bin wieder da!!!



welcome back... 

na? offenbar bist du auch süchtig geworden?


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> welcome back...
> 
> na? offenbar bist du auch süchtig geworden?



Merci! Naja süchtig war ich ja vorher schon  aber auch wenn ich zwischendurch bei dem ein oder anderen Anstieg schon etwas geflucht hab, ich glaub nicht dass das mein letzter AX war!! Es war der absolute Hammer durch die Alpen zu fahren, die Panoramen im Hochgebirge waren einfach der Wahnsinn!! Ich hoff bloß dass nächstes Mal das Wetter wieder so toll ist, eine knappe Stunde Regen bei acht Tagen Tour war schon toll!! 

Hier mal ein Bild nach der erfolgreichen Bezwingung des Fimbapass...einfach geil nach der Anstrengung oben zu stehen und es geschafft zu haben!!





Oder die todesmutige Überquerung eines reissenden Baches in Österreich (bin allerdings net ich auf dem Bild) 





Bin noch dabei die Bilder auszusortieren und warte auch noch auf weitere Bilder. Wenn ich dann alles beisammen hab werd ich auf meiner Homepage ne eigene kleine Webseite machen mit Story und Bildern zu jedem Tag...das ganze muss ja schließlich angemessen festgehalten werden 

Oh wie war das schön


----------



## Kulminator (9. Juli 2008)

still hier, ziemlich still ... 

hab bald auch ein neues Zweitgefährt 

was aus Lübbrechtsen fürs Grobe


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juli 2008)

Oh ein Nicoblei??  Welches denn da??


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2008)

JA, ein Nicolai BASS DH ... 

ist zwar nicht unbedingt das Superteil, aber ist sehr stabil und ich komm einigermassen  kostengünstig ran ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Oooh  dann weißt ja schon mit was Du bei Deinem nächsten Aufenthalt in der Heimat ne Tour zu machen hast  bis dahin hab ich dann sicherlich auch schon aufgerüstet


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Juli 2008)

dann wirds aber Zeit für eine zünftige Ausfahrt


----------



## Kulminator (10. Juli 2008)

sehe schon, daß wir uns da einig sind ...  

Habe mir übrigens für den geplanten Wölfe/Freireiter Ausritt im August Gedanken zur Streckenführung gemacht. Wir müssen unbedingt den Mühlenweg von Buckenreuth zur Neumühle nehmen und im Steinachtal zur Nordeck, zurück zur Neumühle übern Forstmeistersprung und Waffenhammer. Das sind sicherlich traillastige Highlights. Und auch der Trail von Elebrsreuth nach Fels muss sein.  

Die Streckenführung zu den Bike Fun Trails und die "längste Treppe der Welt (Nahe Bischofsmühle)" muss ich mir noch überlegen. Hauptproblem ist, daß die Jungs eine extreme Asphalt- und WAB Allergie haben. Bergauffahren führt immer zu Rum-Maulen. also am besten über knackige Trails ohne Steigungen - das wird schwer im Frankenwald?  Wer gute Ideen hat, bitte melden....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Juli 2008)

Ideen hab ich grad keine... hab aber grad die Highroller 2.35 aufs Radl 
gebaut. Und mit denen gehts morgen auf Tour. Sonntag steht nach
wie vor im Plan (MTB7). 
Danach bau ich wieder die komischen Nobbsy Nix drauf. Dann rollts
wieder ohne das ich treten muss 

AUßERDEM HAB ICH JETZT URLAUB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2008)

Für Dich wirds jetzt eh in die heiße Phase gehn oder?? In gut einer Woche gehts los!
Mal schauen ich denk ich werd die MTB7 am Sonntag auch mitfahren, allerdings werd ich eher langsam unterwegs sein, werd mal die Tourentauglichkeit des Testbikes ausprobieren  und zum Treffpunkt werd ich mich dann aber auch fahren lassen...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Juli 2008)

Sonntag ist bei mir schon Bremse angesagt, also eher gemütlich fahren,
und keine wilden Sachen mehr.
Die Woche stark reduziertes Training und Samstag gehts dann los 
Und acht Tage später gibts endlich wieder ein richtiges Bier 
Und dann bin ich endlich wieder frei  und kann auch endlich 
richtige Reifen aufs Bike bauen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Juli 2008)

LMB

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6774


----------



## KlanerZwerg (11. Juli 2008)

Servus!! Ich weiß es noch nicht zu 100% ob ich mitfahren werde.
Wenn ich mein neues Bike hab, dann ja, egal obs regnet. Laut Wettervorhersage solls regnen, und mit meinem jetzigen Rad komm ich so schlecht durch den Matsch.
Wo wäre der Treffpunkt am Döbraberg???


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Juli 2008)

ich hab einfach mal Döbraberg geschrieben. Wo und wie genau
können wir ja noch ausmachen. Von mir aus auch woanders. Ansonsten
bietet sich der Sportplatz an. 
Oder wie beim letzten mal die Einfahrt zur Bischofsmühle. Aber
ich bin da flexibel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2008)

Mein Gefährt(e) fürs Wochenende:




Wenn ich mir morgen am Ochsenkopf keine Knochen brech oder so dann wird für die Kiste am Sonntag ein Brachialtest erfolgen: MTB7 mit 180mm und 17,x kg 
(Sattelneigung schaut mittlerweile etwas fahrtauglicher aus  )


----------



## RolandMC (11. Juli 2008)

hab auch gerade meinen Downhiller geholt hab jetzt ne weichere Feder in der Gabel drin. Ich hoffe mal morgen wird das Wetter schön denn bei Regen ist das nichts am Oko.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> MTB7 mit 180mm und 17,x kg



Dann wiegts ja nur 1 Kg mehr als mein Speci  
Bin mal gespannt auf das Bike... sieht jedenfalls net schlecht aus. Das
Blau wäre vielleicht net unbedingt meins


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2008)

Bei der Farbe isses halt genau so wie mit meinem grünen, is einfach was anderes was man nicht sooo oft sieht  bin schon gespannt auf morgen und übermorgen, wie sich die Kiste macht!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. Juli 2008)

So ich bin fahrbereit. Hab mich auch schon für morgen angemeldet.
Ich werd mit meinem neuen Bike fahren:
hier

Und es trifft sich gut, dass wir dann auch langsam fahren, denn ich muss noch n paar Einstellungen vornehmen. (Sattel, Federung usw.)

Könnt ich einen Vorschlag zum Treffpunkt machen? 
Und zwar den Wanderparkplatz zwischen Döbra und Rodeck(kurz nach Ortsausgang Döbra, rechts). Von da aus bin ich das letzte mal gefahren. Man hat dann auch den Döbraberg als Schlussanstieg.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juli 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Und zwar den Wanderparkplatz zwischen Döbra und Rodeck(kurz nach Ortsausgang Döbra, rechts).



--> also am Sportplatz? Geht klar... dann muss ich aber pünktlich los.
Gibts in Fels nen Kaffeestop? Dann ess ich morgens a bisl weniger 
Damit ich da unten wieder Hunger hab.

Ansonsten Uhrzeit ok? Wir könnten theoretisch auch a bisl später
fahren. Is ja schließlich Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. Juli 2008)

Ja. In Fels könnt ma was trinken. Oder was meint schu?? 
Von mir aus könnte man auch etwas später fahren, ich halt mich an eure Zeit.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2008)

Ui das war ma geil!! Das Marin macht richtig Spaß am Oko, aber auch sonst scheint es ein ziemlicher Funhobel zu sein 

Am Gesichtsausdruck beim Springen muss ich noch a weng üben  aber wenn man das vorher so gut wie noch nie gemacht hat isses scho a weng ungewohnt!




Und wenn man langsam a weng a Gespür für die "Flugphase" kriegt dann isses richtig geil!! 


Und jetzt zur traurigen Nachricht: für morgen muss ich leider absagen  hab erst heut früh mitbekommen dass ihr schon um 10 fahrt. Hab mich aber für morgen net vom Mittagessen abgemeldet, wenn ich jetzt einfach so absag gibts bestimmt Ärger mit der Schwiegermutti...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Und jetzt zur traurigen Nachricht: für morgen muss ich leider absagen  hab erst heut früh mitbekommen dass ihr schon um 10 fahrt. Hab mich aber für morgen net vom Mittagessen abgemeldet, wenn ich jetzt einfach so absag gibts bestimmt Ärger mit der Schwiegermutti...



Kein Problem, denn...



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ansonsten Uhrzeit ok? Wir könnten theoretisch auch a bisl später
> fahren. Is ja schließlich Sonntag



und...



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Von mir aus könnte man auch etwas später fahren, ich halt mich an eure Zeit.



Mach einen Vorschlag, wanns dir recht wär!!??


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß net ob euch des net zu spät wird...um halb 12 gibts Mittagessen, bis ich aufgefuttert hab und dann nach Döbra gedüst bin wärs halt schon halb 1


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich weiß net ob euch des net zu spät wird...um halb 12 gibts Mittagessen, bis ich aufgefuttert hab und dann nach Döbra gedüst bin wärs halt schon halb 1



Müss ma warten bis HauDraufWieNix mal antwortet. Von mir aus könnt ma auch um 14 Uhr erst fahren, bin da recht flexibel.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2008)

Also wenn euch halb 1 recht ist dann wär ich morgen auch dabei!!

@Jörg: wie schauts mit Dir aus?? Fahr halt auch mal mit!?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juli 2008)

dan machmer um 1, oder? verdauen muss ja auch noch sein 

Bin grad erst vom Wiesenfest gekommen...musst mitfahren


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. Juli 2008)

Alles klar. Bin um 1 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juli 2008)

prima... dann hoffen wir mal das uns der Wettergott auch gnädig
gestimmt ist. Sonst gucken die in Fels wieder so komisch


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> prima... dann hoffen wir mal das uns der Wettergott auch gnädig
> gestimmt ist. Sonst gucken die in Fels wieder so komisch



Ok sehr schön, 13 Uhr is ok! Ich hoff mal das beste zwecks Wetter. Sind grad von Coburg vom Samba-Festival heimgekommen, sternenklarer Himmel, hoffentlich bleibts morgen schön. Oder es sollte zumindest net die ganze Zeit regnen...nach den Wettervorhersagen kann man eh nimmer wirklich gehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juli 2008)

sieht eher nach wasserdichten Klamotten aus 
Naja zu viel Sonne ist ja auch net gut für die Haut!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juli 2008)

mir ist langweilig!!! ich glaub ich geh wieder ins Bett!


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

Also jetzt grad is das Wetter aber schon ziemlich doof  bei uns regnets grad richtig ordentlich


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Juli 2008)

Bei uns in Marxgrün nieselts gerade. Sieht aber net so aus, als wenns schütten wird.


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

Nuja schaut allgemein net grad trocken aus... http://wetter.t-online.de/radar.php

Erstmal noch abwarten...sind ja noch zwei Stunden


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juli 2008)

hier isses mal so mal so. Zur Zeit regnets richtig. Naja
auch egal um 12:15 schwing ich mich auf bike und
kurbel nach Döbra raus. Werd so ca. 40 Min brauchen.

Dann ist mir zumindest nicht mehr kalt


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Juli 2008)

Naja, dann wirds halt eben n bisschen matschig, weils hier mal so richtig schüttet gerade. Es wird aber momentan heller und (ich wills nicht verschreien) auf dem Regenradar wirds auch weniger.


----------



## playbike (13. Juli 2008)

@schu
wollten heut eigentlich nach Ebneth aber wie es im Momenta aussieht fällt das wohl ins


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

Hmmm....Ebneth wär ja mit dem Bike dass ich übers Wochenende hab (oder auch länger!?  ) auch keine schlechte Sache  aber ich wollt sowieso eher die "Tourentauglichkeit" testen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

Bike ist im Kofferraum, Rucksack gepackt, Mittagessen halb verdaut - ich fahr jetzt los Richtung Döbra


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

So da bin ich wieder. Nach dem Schaltungsproblem vom klan Zwerg haben HauDraufWieNix und ich die Tour zu zweit beendet. Schön wars, wunderbares Wetter, zum Schluss nochmal bei bester Aussicht aufm Döbraberg gewesen...was will man mehr   scheiß Wetter sog i!!  Aber was solls!! 
Also das Marin würd ich im jetzigen Aufbau als "bedingt tourentauglich" bezeichnen. War teilweise schon ein bisschen ne Quälerei. Aber wenn man die 2,5er Kenda-Panzerketten gegen ein was leichteres tauscht und noch nen Enduro-LRS ranmacht dann kommt man vom Gewicht her definitiv in gebräuchlichere Regionen!! Und nichtsdestotrotz, prinzipiell isses bergauf noch gut zu gebrauchen, gab heut keinen Anstieg den ich schieben musste! Mitm Dämpfer müsst man halt noch a weng rumprobieren, vielleicht kriegt man dann das Wippen im Wiegetritt noch a weng besser in den Griff...
Das Bike ist schon wieder sauber, die Waschmaschine läuft auch schon, dann werd ich mich jetzt auch mal von Dreck und Gestank befreien!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juli 2008)

und da isser wieder... bike is geduscht und ich hab auch gleich den 
gröbsten Dreck von mir im Garten abgeduscht. 
Danach aber doch noch die heiße Dusche im Haus genutzt. Jetzt
sind Pferd und Reiter wieder blitzeblank.

Schöne Runde heute... bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, aber die wird das
nächste Mal sicherlich besser sein


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juli 2008)

mist da war einer schneller


----------



## schu2000 (13. Juli 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Schöne Runde heute... bis auf eine Kleinigkeit, aber die wird das
> nächste Mal sicherlich besser sein



Meinst Du die Kleinigkeit dass ständig so nasses Zeug von oben gefallen kam??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juli 2008)

nasses Zeug?? wo?? Das hab ich zum Schluss gar nicht mehr 
gemerkt  
Hätt schlimmer sein können...z.B. Schnee, Hagel, Donner Blitz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Juli 2008)

Achja, ein Schönwetterfahrer hat sich heute mal so richtig mit seinem neuen Bike herumgequält!! Dann kam auch noch ein etwa halber Meter langer Ast in die Schaltung und lies den Draht anreißen und verstellte die Schaltung, so dass an ein Weiterfahren (über Berge) nicht mehr zu denken war. Zu allem überfluss kam bei etwa der Hälfte der Strecke noch ein etwa ein mm großer Felsen ins Profil und verursachte einen Platten. oNOCHMAL VIELEN DANK AN DEN SCHLAUCHSPENDER) manmanman.Nie mehr im Nassen fahren
Zum Glück hatte ich trockene Klamotten dabei gehabt. Schnell umgezogen, das Bike ins Auto gefeuert und ab nach Hause unter die heiße Dusche. Ging euch wahrscheinlich genauso. Alles nass man könnte :kotz:........
Aber dennoch, es hat auch spass gemacht, wenns mal wieder trocken ist fahr ich wieder mit. Aber vorher muss ich erst mal leichte Strecken fahren, um mit der Scheibenbremse klar zu kommen, bzw mal das Bike einfach mal rollen zu lassen und nicht immer auf der Bremse bleiben.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Juli 2008)

wenn das mal kein falsches Timing war... heute hätten wir fahren müssen.
mann mann mann 
Naja was solls... 

Wieso "Nie mehr im Nassen fahren" ??? Da hat man wenigstens Grip...
zumindest solange man nicht die Nobbsy Nix fährt. Nur a bisl kühl
wars zum Schluss.

Naja die nächste Tour wird bei 24°C und Sonnenschein stattfinden.
Dann können wir uns auch in Fels draußen hinsetzen und nebenbei
Schlauch wechseln


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2008)

Das Marin wird die nächsten Tage übrigens in mein Eigentum übergehen  habs net mal mehr zurückgebracht 
Braucht irgendwer ein Cannondale F400-Hardtail?? Hab jetzt quasi ein Bike übrig...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Braucht irgendwer ein Cannondale F400-Hardtail??



...eher weniger. Behalts doch fürn Winter. Da fahr ich auch eher Hardtail.
Ist im Winter einfach besser ohne die ganzen Lager.



schu2000 schrieb:


> Das Marin wird die nächsten Tage übrigens in mein Eigentum übergehen  habs net mal mehr zurückgebracht



herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Kauf... es war ja am Sonntag in Fels schon
gekauft


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juli 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ...eher weniger. Behalts doch fürn Winter. Da fahr ich auch eher Hardtail.
> Ist im Winter einfach besser ohne die ganzen Lager.



Ja schon aber irgendwie müssen halt wenigstens ein paar Euro wieder reinkommen  mitm Opium war ich vergangenen Winter auch schon recht oft unterwegs, war immer sehr spaßig auf Schnee im Wald rumzuschlittern  außerdem lässt mich die Verwandtschaft wahrscheinlich einweisen wenn die mitkriegen dass ich jetzt drei Bikes hab...



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> herzlichen Glühstrumpf zum Kauf... es war ja am Sonntag in Fels schon gekauft



rechtlich gesehen nicht


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> außerdem lässt mich die Verwandtschaft wahrscheinlich einweisen....



Willkommen im Club!


----------



## Kulminator (16. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das Marin wird die nächsten Tage übrigens in mein Eigentum übergehen  habs net mal mehr zurückgebracht
> Braucht irgendwer ein Cannondale F400-Hardtail?? Hab jetzt quasi ein Bike übrig...



g.r.a.t.u.l.i.e.r.e. dann können wir es ja mal richtig krachen lassen.... 

Setz dein Hardtail doch ins EBAy - ich musste ja auch mein Speedbike verkaufen (um Platz zu machen fürs Nic) und habs eigentlich sehr schnell über EBay zu einem akzeptablen Preis verkaufen können. Versand kannste per DHL organisieren - die verlangen ca 45 EUR, Abholung inclusive.


----------



## schu2000 (16. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> g.r.a.t.u.l.i.e.r.e. dann können wir es ja mal richtig krachen lassen....
> 
> Setz dein Hardtail doch ins EBAy - ich musste ja auch mein Speedbike verkaufen (um Platz zu machen fürs Nic) und habs eigentlich sehr schnell über EBay zu einem akzeptablen Preis verkaufen können. Versand kannste per DHL organisieren - die verlangen ca 45 EUR, Abholung inclusive.



Danke fürn Tipp  werd ich wohl auch so machen. Übern Bikemarkt hier bei mtb-news kommt eh immer nix zustande  aber zunächst mal muss ichs mal gescheit saubermachen und pflegen...vor lauter Rumfahren mit der neuen Kiste komm ich ja net dazu 
Dann könnt mer doch fast nen Ochsenkopf-Tag einlegen wennst mit Deinen Spessartwölfen kommst


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Dann könnt mer doch fast nen Ochsenkopf-Tag einlegen wennst mit Deinen Spessartwölfen kommst



gute Idee für den Sonntag - ich denk mal drüber nach...


----------



## Nocinoib (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo schu2000, hallo Kulminator,
jetzt nehm ich mir endlich mal Zeit mich zu melden. Habe mir bereits die Bilder usw. vom Wochenende damals am Döbraberg angeschaut - super! Danke auch für die netten Kommentare. Mittlerweile sind wir schon viele, viele KM weiter. Kann man das so sagen. Eigentlich sind wir eher immer im Kreis gefahren ... Aber einmal war das Im-Kreis-Fahren besonders geil. Vor ca. 3 Wo waren wir mal kurz in Davos rund ums Rinerhorn. Super Sonne, schön leer und gefühlte 100% Trailanteil. Kann ich nur empfehlen. 

Und dann wollte ich noch gerne wissen, wie schu2000s Kumpel sein neues Bionicon Edison findet. Und wie findest du es im Vergleich zum Golden Willow? Vielleicht brauche ich ja doch mal irgendwann mehr Federweg. Es müsste ja mittlerweile schon eine Weile im Einsatz sein. Ist es eigentlich ein Limited oder ein graues?

Viele Grüße vom Bodensee (an dem es z.Z. fast nur noch regnet GRRRRRRR.....)
David


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit,

es ist das graue Edison... und geht gut ab. Das Fahrwerk arbeitet echt
sauber. Bergauf kann man einfach den Hebel umlegen, und die Druckstufe
etwas verstärken, und Bergab dann wieder auf "Flummi" stellen. Zumindest
der PVA-Dämpfer den ich drin hab is echt prima. Die ersten 350 Km und 14000 Hm sind drauf, und morgen gehts damit nach Füssen.

Ich wünsch allen daheimgebliebenen viel Spaß... ich bin dann mal weg.
Falls jemand Zeit und Lust hat, kann ja mal schauen wo wir rumeiern:

www.bike-transalp.de

Team: "wir sind dann mal weg..."

Ich bin gerade am Koffer packen und Bike einräumen. Sollte soweit
perfekt laufen. Wettervorhersage für die erste Etappe scheint auch
zu passen 

Bis zum 27ten dann... wenn ich dann noch Kraft habe werde ich ne
Kleinigkeit hier reinschreiben  aber als erstes gibts zuhause ein


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juli 2008)

Hey ich wünsch Dir und eurem Team viel Erfolg, allzeit gute, pannen- und unfallfreie Fahrt und immer genügend Kraft in den Beinen, und dass euch die Motivation und gute Laune nie ausgeht!! Kommt gesund wieder heim!! Und viel Spaß natürlich


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juli 2008)

Hi David,

schön was von euch zu hören!! Ihr seid ja seit eurem Besuch im Frankenwald ganz schön rumgekommen  mal schauen vielleicht klappts ja dieses Jahr für mich auch nochmal wenigstens mit einem kleinen Bike-Kurzurlaub...ich wüsste da schon einige Fleckchen die mich interessieren würden  das Wetter ist bei uns auch nicht wirklich gut, hat grad angefangen zu regnen, mal schauen wie lange  aber was solls, die nächsten Sonnentage kommen bestimmt und falls es immer weiterregnet dann wird der Bikeentzug irgendwann so heftig dass man halt trotzdem rausgeht und fährt! Meldet euch wenn ihr mal wieder in der Gegend seid!


Sven


----------



## Kulminator (17. Juli 2008)

Hallo David,
schön daß du dich meldest - hab schon befürchtet, daß man von euch nix mehr hört. Unser geplanter Bodenseeurlaub wird wahrscheinlich dieser Jahr nix  ... dafür haben wir ne Woche Italien (Venedig, Monte Grotto etc)  geplant. Meldet euch unbedingt, wenn ihr mal wieder in der Gegend seid - vielleicht klappt ja terminlich eine gemeinsame Ausfahrt...

@ Sven: kannst gerne in den Spessart kommen und einen Bikekurzurlaub machen, den du nicht vergessen wirst (ifyouknowwahtimean).  

@ Haudraufwienix:  dicken Daumen von mir - ich schau ab und zu mal auf die Webseite...


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> @ Sven: kannst gerne in den Spessart kommen und einen Bikekurzurlaub machen, den du nicht vergessen wirst (ifyouknowwahtimean).



Hehe, sag das mal net zu laut, ich mach das schon  wär dann nur die Frage welches Bike ich mitnehme


----------



## Kulminator (18. Juli 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe, sag das mal net zu laut, ich mach das schon  wär dann nur die Frage welches Bike ich mitnehme



hier gibts passende "Strassenverhältnisse" für beide Bikes... 

ich denke aber, daß du mit dem Opium so gut wie alles vernünftig fahren kannst. Das Marin ist für den Spessart eigentlich zuu stabil. Da müssten wir entweder in den Taunus, in den Bikepark oder mit den Freireitern zum City-Nightride durch Frankfurt ...


----------



## schu2000 (18. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> hier gibts passende "Strassenverhältnisse" für beide Bikes...
> 
> ich denke aber, daß du mit dem Opium so gut wie alles vernünftig fahren kannst. Das Marin ist für den Spessart eigentlich zuu stabil. Da müssten wir entweder in den Taunus, in den Bikepark oder mit den Freireitern zum City-Nightride durch Frankfurt ...



Ach zur Not passen beide Bikes ins Auto


----------



## Kulminator (22. Juli 2008)

Zur Info:

das geplante Frankenwaldwochenende der Spessartwölfe/Freireiter (bisher 7 aktive Biker nominiert) ist vom *22. - 24.08.08*. Der Kommandostand wird in Fels eingerichtet, wo auch Start und Ende der Biketour sein wird. Zum Biken wird uns wahrscheinlich "nur" der 23.08 bleiben, ggf am 24.08 noch ein kurzer Abstecher zu O.K.? 

Selbstverständlich dürfen uns alle *Frankenwaldbiker gerne begleiten *oder auch guiden - und selbstverständlich am abendlichen Umtrunk tatkräftig unterstützen.  Ich arbeite im Moment noch die Strecke im Detail aus, da die Herren etwas empfindlich auf befestigte Wege und auf Bergauffahren reagieren - aber das kriegen wir schon...  

Keep you postet ...


----------



## schu2000 (22. Juli 2008)

Very nice!! Das Wochenende hab ich mir gleich mal im Kalender angestrichen  Sonntag zum okolieren wär ich dann auch mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (25. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich mich fühlen soll. Von da hört man "Nobby Nic ist gut und stabil", von da hört man "Nobby nics ist nichts". Mein Fazit nach knapp 100km mit den Dingern, absoluter Schrott!!! 5 (!!!) Löcher im Mantel!!! Zum Glück tauscht mein Händler die morgen kostenlos (?? bekomm sogar noch Geld raus) gegen die "Conti Gravity" um, die Reifen vom ersten Bike, von denen bin ich begeistert. Billig ist doch besser.
ÄÄhh Frankenwald-Tour?? 23.8. oder 24.8. bin ich dabei (wenns nicht regnet)

Nachtrag: Bis dahin werd ich dann auch einen Helm tragen. Denn es sieht bestimmt n bisschen komisch aus, wenn nur ein einziger Biker in ner großen Gruppe ohne Helm fährt!!


----------



## Kulminator (27. Juli 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht wie ich mich fühlen soll. Von da hört man "Nobby Nic ist gut und stabil", von da hört man "Nobby nics ist nichts". Mein Fazit nach knapp 100km mit den Dingern, absoluter Schrott!!! 5 (!!!) Löcher im Mantel!!! Zum Glück tauscht mein Händler die morgen kostenlos (?? bekomm sogar noch Geld raus) gegen die "Conti Gravity" um, die Reifen vom ersten Bike, von denen bin ich begeistert. Billig ist doch besser.
> ÄÄhh Frankenwald-Tour?? 23.8. oder 24.8. bin ich dabei (wenns nicht regnet)
> 
> Nachtrag: Bis dahin werd ich dann auch einen Helm tragen. Denn es sieht bestimmt n bisschen komisch aus, wenn nur ein einziger Biker in ner großen Gruppe ohne Helm fährt!!



um dieses Thema anzuheizen: ich fahre den Nobby Nic 2.25 Triple Compound seit mehr als einem Jahr und hatte (ausser auf der Jungfernfahrt) keinen Platten - Alpencross inclusive. Meine Pannenstatistik spricht eindeutig für den Reifen... 

Zur Frankenwaldtour: wir fahren auf jeden Fall am 23.8 eine Tagestour. Start-/Zielpunkt ist Fels. Am 24.08 gehts evtl zu OKO...


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

Moin miteinander,
ich brächte mal ein paar allgemeine Infos zu OKO-Bikepark? Web-Links, Tips, Hinweise etc... nehme alle sachdienlichen Hinweise. 

Mercy... Kulmi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Juli 2008)

Bin wieder daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!

19.07.2008
FÃ¼ssen â Imst
80Km/2000Hm

Kaiserwetter! Blauer Himmel und 25Â°C begrÃ¼Ãen uns morgens in FÃ¼ssen.
Der Puls zeigt 120 an!!!! Wie kommt das denn ;-) ??? Naja da mÃ¼ssen wir
jetzt durch.
Endlich 9 Uhr â âHighway to Hellâ lÃ¤uft das erste mal, und wir rollen los
Richtung Imst. Irgendwie scheint es Freibier in Imst zu geben, alle hetzen
los, als ob es so wÃ¤re. Wir nehmen uns die Zeit, und versuchen einigermaÃen
locker zu fahren. Beim kleinsten Anstieg geht der Puls auf 175 und lÃ¤Ãt sich
nicht wirklich kontrollieren...hoffentlich ist das morgen besser.


20.07.2008
Imst â Ischgl
76Km/3170Hm

Die Strecke kannten wir schon von unserem Trainingslager zwei Wochen
vor der TAC. Puls war am Start endlich wieder normal, und wir fahren mit
unserem gewohnten Tempo zur Venetalm hoch. 
Oben angekommen sollte es eigentlich eine tolle Aussicht geben, aber wir sehen
nur Nebel...dichten Nebel . Also Bike in Downhillposition und ab geht die 
wilde Hatz runter nach Wenns. Leider wurden wir stÃ¤ndig von Angsbremsern
aufgehalten, und so kamen wir langsamer runter als erwartet. 
Sehr hoher StraÃenanteil â nichts fÃ¼r mich. Wir werden stÃ¤ndig von Carbonhardtails
Ã¼berholt. âwartet mal auf die nÃ¤chste Schotterabfahrtâ denk ich mir 

21.07.
Ischgl -Scuol
75Km/2500Hm

Hotel in Ischgl (Yscla) ein Traum... geniales Essen und sehr schÃ¶ne Zimmer.
AuÃerdem WÃ¤scheservice und Werkstatt fÃ¼rs Bike. Leider hatte der Wettergott
Urlaub: 8Â°C Regen und die Aussicht auf -2 Â°C und Schnee oben am Idjoch.
Die Stimmung...sagen wir mal etwas angespannt. Na Egal, um 9 Uhr wie jeden
Tag âHighway to Hellâ und ab gehtâs. Einige fangen schon am Anfang der recht
steilen Teerauffahrt zu schieben an. Wir gehen in den Bergziegen-Modus und kurbeln
im Slalom durch die ganzen Leute.

Dieses Mal bin ich bis ca 2600 gefahren. Danach war eh schieben angesagt. Also
stellen wir uns hinten an und machen mit. Kurz vorm Idjoch dann echtes Teamwork,
einer schiebt beide RÃ¤der, wÃ¤hrend sich der andere Ã¼bern Hochlaufen umzieht.
Oben im leichten Schneefall angekommen gings dann gleich in die Abfahrt.

Leider wie so oft Angstbremser... Man riecht schon beim Vorbeifahren die heiÃen
Scheiben :-( (das gabs Ã¼brigens wÃ¤hrend der Woche noch sehr oft).
Ich mit 40-60Kmh runter und die Spur freigemacht. Mein Teampartner hinterher.
In Scuol dann herrliches Wetter. Die Zeit nutzen wir auch gleichmal um durch
den Ort zu laufen.


22.07.
Scuol â Livigno
77Km/2600Hm

Das Wetter ganz ok, aber noch etwas kÃ¼hl. Heute gehtâs nach Livigno (1800m). 
Die Anstiege ganz angenehm, aber immer um die 2000m. Das heiÃt etwas dÃ¼nnere
Luft, und weniger Leistung. Am Anfang gings noch etwas schwerer, aber im Laufe
des Tages wurde es besser, und die Beine funktionierten wieder richtig.

Kurz vor Livigno dann der Hammer... man sieht den Ort, fÃ¤hrt auch schon durch, und
muss dann noch mal einen richtig miesen Anstieg hoch, und oben am Hang entlang
Ã¼ber ein stÃ¤ndiges Auf und Ab ins Ziel fahren. Und das bei kÃ¼hlen 15Â°C.

Abends dann zur Massage (einfach mal zum ausprobieren), und danach Essen.
Essen war Ã¼brigens neben Treten eine unserer HauptbeschÃ¤ftigungen.
Zum GlÃ¼ck hatte ich noch eine Jacke und einen Pulli dabei, in Livigno wars
mal echt A...kalt.


23.07.
Livigno â Naturns
122Km/2900Hm

Eine der hÃ¤rteren Etappen... gleich am Anfang Stau! Wenn Ã¼ber 1000 leute gleichzeitig
an eine ca.20% Rampe kommen, gehtâs im Schritttempo weiter. Also war Wandertag, wie
noch Ã¶fter an diesem Tag. 

Nach dem ersten Aufstieg gings dann erstmal auf dem Rad weiter. Der Weg fÃ¼hrte dann
immer wieder Ã¼ber Singletrails und schmalen Wegen rÃ¼ber zur Boccheta di Forcola. Auf
den Trails wurde leider auch meistens geschoben, da einfach zu viele Leute gleichzeitig
da waren.

Zur Boccheta gings dann zum GlÃ¼ck im Sonnenschein hoch. Teilweise schiebend, teilweise
fahrend eroberten wir den ersten von zwei Anstiegen. Nach einer kurzen Abfahrt gings 
dann schiebend hoch, und Ã¼ber einen lustigen Trail rÃ¼ber zum Umbrailpass.

Am Ende des Tages gabs noch ein Betthupferl... kurz vor Naturns gings nicht einfach 
ins Dorf...NEIN... kurz vorher mussten wir dann noch zweimal irgendwelche Teer und
Schotteranstiege hoch :-( . Auch andere Teams dachten sich hier diverse SchimpfwÃ¶rter
fÃ¼r Uli Stanciu aus.

24.07.
Naturns â Kaltern
98Km/3900 Hm

KÃ¶nigsetappe! Unser Ziel war klar... vor Zielschluss ankommen! Also hatten wir 9 Stunden
Zeit um nach Kaltern zu kommen. Zur Naturnser Alm hieÃ es dann so schnell wie mÃ¶glich
hoch. Nach 2 Stunden waren wir auf der Abfahrt vom Vigljoch... so schnell war ich da noch
nie oben (1400 hm hatten wir da auf einen Rutsch). 

Schnell runter ins Ultental, und wieder mal Bananen und Mohnkuchen essen. Anschliessend
Auffahrt zum Platzerer JÃ¶chl bei 35 Â°C auf Asphalt bÃ¤Ã¤h!! Dann noch zum Gampenpass, Felixer 
Weiher und weil es so schÃ¶nes Wetter ist noch Ã¼bern Gantkofel zum Mendelpass.
WÃ¤hrend der Auffahrt zum Gantkofel ist es dann passiert... das gefÃ¼rchtete Loch.
Aber nicht das im Reifen, sondern das in der Leistung. Von einer Sekunde auf die
nÃ¤chste lief ich auf Notstrom. Obwohl ich die Strecke schon gefahren bin, bin
ich am Gantkofel irgendwie nicht mehr vorwÃ¤rts gekommen. Also einfach treten,
treten, treten und hoffen das es bald vorbei ist. Etliche Rampen musste ich dann
schiebend hinter mich bringen, bis wir endlich oben waren. 

Nach einer langsameren Abfahrt, um mich zu erholen, gings zum Mendelpass.
Ab da gings dann auch schon wieder besser, und wir konnten das alte Tempo
wieder aufnehmen. Vom Mendelpass gings dann die StraÃe runter nach Kaltern...
aber nicht direkt in den Ort (das wÃ¤re zu einfach), sondern erst nochmal durch
den Wald hoch und runter und hoch und runter und... 

SchlieÃlich gings doch nach Kaltern rein...und wie nicht anders zu erwarten 
wieder raus...und natÃ¼rlich runter. Durch die WeinstÃ¶cke runter zum vermutlich
tiefsten Punkt, und dann am Radweg entlang wieder hoch zur Bergankunft.
Unten am Radweg schauen wir auf die Uhr 17:55!!!! Um 18 Uhr Zielschluss!!
Noch ca. 2Km zu fahren... oh oh... also nochmal alle KrÃ¤fte mobilisieren und
entpurt. Den letzten Anstieg nach Kaltern sind wir dann komplett im Wiegetritt
hochgehetzt, und haben es gerade noch rechtzeitig geschafft 8:51 war denn die
offizielle Zeitnahme  puh!

25.07
Kaltern â Andalo
75Km/3000Hm

Nach den letzten Tagen endlich mal ne Strecke zum entpannen, bzw. normal
fahren. Wetter prima, nicht zu heiÃ, nicht zu kalt und trocken. Die Sonne lacht
uns aus als wir zum Graunerjoch hochfahren. 

An diesem Tag gab es nichtmal besondere Vorkommnisse. Einfach nur treten,
treten, treten und essen, essen, essen. Zwischendurch eine Aspahltauffahrt â 38 Â°C
in der Sonne zweigt mein Thermometer an...bÃ¤h. Die Schuhe glÃ¼hen, und das 
Wasser flieÃt so wie es reinkommt auch wieder raus. 

Jeder Brunnen wird zum AbkÃ¼hlen genutzt, und der Kopf eingetaucht. An der
zweiten Verpflegung angekommen, erfahren wir das die letzten Teams gerade
die erste Verpflegung verlassen haben... Vor uns liegt jetzt noch der 700Hm Anstieg
nach Andalo â zum GlÃ¼ck im Wald.

Wir sehen plÃ¶tzlich Teams, die wir die ganz Woche nicht gesehen haben. Und 
sind auch noch schneller bergauf als diese... anscheinend sind wir doch etwas
gleichmÃ¤Ãiger gefahren, und haben die KrÃ¤fte besser eingeteilt.

26.07
Andalo â Riva
62Km/1500Hm

Zeitfahren!! Ein nennenswerter Anstieg zum Monte Gazza hoch, und fertig.
Am Abend vorher noch die SchÃ¤tzung unserer Zeit... JÃ¶rn (Teampartner) mein
5:30, ich sag wir dÃ¼rften eigentlich max. 4:30 brauchen.
Leicht verstÃ¶rte Blicke treffen mich und die Aussage âwir wollten doch locker fahrenâ.
Egal der Anstieg kommt... wir rollen los. Beine sind gut und das GesamtgefÃ¼hl auch.
Also rauf auf den Drecksberg.

Die Abfahrt vom Monte Gazza war wie erwartet total Ã¼berlaufen, und konnte nur
unter einem beachtlichen Risiko gefahren werden. Da Ã¼berall Leute schiebend im
Weg standen, entschlossen wir uns (wie geplant) zu Fuss runter zu gehen. Also
Rad geschultert und Laufschritt . Wir sind dann wirklich so schnell wie mÃ¶glich
runter gerannt.

Unten dann Asphalt bis Riva... in Ranzo noch Verpflegung. Die Verpflegung wurde 
von uns zum ersten Mal in der Woche nur kurz besucht. Schnell zwei Bananen auf die
Hand und gleich weiter in die steile Betonabfahrt nach Sarche.

Unten angekommen gings dann auf der StraÃe und auf Radwegen Richtung Marocche.
Kurz vorher bemerkte ich dann noch das ich etwas wenig Luft im Reifen hatte, da dieser
auf dem Radweg schonmal leicht wegschmierte. Aber Egal... in der Marocche braucht
man keine 4 Bar Luft im Reifen...und durch.

Danach erstmal kurz nachpumpen...geht ja nur noch Radweg bis Riva. Als wir losfahren
kommt eine Gruppe von vier Teams vorbei. Wir hÃ¤ngen uns hinten rein zum Windschatten
fahren. Das erste mal in der Woche, das wir so einen Zug erwischt haben. Mit 35 Km/h
gehtâs Ã¼ber die Radwege und StraÃen nach Riva. Dann in Riva gerade noch rechtzeitig
das Ziel bemerkt â Abstand halten fÃ¼rs Zielfoto  Wollen ja ein schÃ¶nes Bild haben.

Zeit 4:20 

Ziel erreicht 660 Km und 21600 Hm ohne Pannen und StÃ¼rze geschafft!

Wir haben vorher noch die Nobby Nic Double Defense aufgezogen. Die 
haben etwas mehr Grip als die einfachen. Tortzdem hab ich wieder die
Maxxis drauf.

Jetzt hÃ¤tte ich einmal Nobby Nic 2,25 und Nobby Nic Double Defense 2,25
anzubieten. Also je VR und HR. Die ersten sind 340Km gefahren und die 
zweiten "nur" die 660 Km der TAC.


----------



## tomu (30. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin miteinander,
> ich brächte mal ein paar allgemeine Infos zu OKO-Bikepark? Web-Links, Tips, Hinweise etc... nehme alle sachdienlichen Hinweise.
> 
> Mercy... Kulmi



Schau mal da:
Ochsenkopf
Da gibt es jede Menge Bilder, eine Video von der letzt jährigen Strecke und
natürlich Liftinfos und Preise.
Bei Kontakt ist auch die EMailadresse vom EMan für spezielle Anfragen.

gruß tomu


----------



## Kulminator (30. Juli 2008)

tomu schrieb:


> Schau mal da:
> Ochsenkopf
> Da gibt es jede Menge Bilder, eine Video von der letzt jährigen Strecke und
> natürlich Liftinfos und Preise.
> ...



Hi Tomu,
super. Danke für die Hinweise.  Ist sonntags im August dort viel Betrieb oder gehts noch? 

@ haudraufwienix: tolle Berichterstattung  hab nene Heidenrespekt vor eurer Leistung.... 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomu (31. Juli 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hi Tomu,
> super. Danke für die Hinweise.  Ist sonntags im August dort viel Betrieb oder gehts noch?
> Gruss Kulmi



Frag mal im Fichtelgebirgsforum, dort sind die ganzen Freaks unterwegs. Es gibt auch viel Infos dort.

gruß tomu


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. August 2008)

halloooooooooooooooo aufwachen.

War am Freitag mal mit ner kleinen Gruppe an der Bischofsmühle. Die
haben uns angesehen, als ob wir vom Mond kommen. 

Gestern waren wir dann sieben Mann hoch am Waldsteinhaus. Bis
Mittag im Regen, und dann endlich gutes Wetter. Wenn da sieben Mann
den Höhenweg runterknallen, ist das ja schon fast ne Attraktion 

Heute jetzt endlich mal kein Rad am Hintern. Wie siehts denn demnächst
aus mit biken??


----------



## schu2000 (3. August 2008)

Ich hab den heutigen Nachmittag mal wieder an einem Berg verbracht wo man schön gemütlich hochlifteln und man es dann bergab richtig schön krachen lassen kann  macht richtig Spaß am Ochsenkopf mitm Marin, und so langsam kriegt mer auch a weng a Gespür für die Strecke.
Tour könn mer ja evtl. für nächstes Wochenende mal vorsehen, bis dahin müsst ich auch nen leichteren Laufradsatz für den blauen Panzer haben  allerdings dann eher Sonntag. Samstag früh muss ich mal wieder Pferde shutteln und abends ist Theater angesagt, da bleibt dazwischen net so viel Zeit für ne ausgiebige Runde. Aber Sonntag sollte sich machen lassen!! Aber jetzt erstmal die Arbeitswoche rumkriegen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Aber jetzt erstmal die Arbeitswoche rumkriegen



ja leider.... für mich gehts jetzt auch wieder los. Sonntag behalten wir mal im 
Auge


----------



## schu2000 (3. August 2008)

Ok  hast Du ne konkrete Tour im Sinn? Eher was fürn ganzen Tag oder nachmittag? Bloß damit ich mich bei Bedarf wieder rechtzeitig vom Mittagessen abmelden kann


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. August 2008)

bin offen für alles... muss ja keine 8 Stunden mehr im Sattel sitzen


----------



## schu2000 (4. August 2008)

Mach mal Vorschläge  Du kennst mehr und bessere Trails als ich. Startpunkt bin ich flexibel, würd halt dann mitm Auto anreisen  wer noch dabei?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. August 2008)

eigentlich sollte man mal auf Trailsuche gehen. Das geht aber nur wenn
das Wetter stabil trocken ist. Auf jedenfall muss ich demnächst mal
am Waldstein und am Rudolfstein gucken. Die Bayern 3D Karte hat da 
einige interessante Stellen angezeigt.

Im Frankenwald hab ich bis jetzt noch nichts großes gefunden. Da sollten
wir aber auch mal schauen. Hügel gibts ja schließlich genug. Vielleicht
entsteht ja auch plötzlich ein Trail aus dem nichts.


----------



## schu2000 (4. August 2008)

Nuja a paar Trails kenn ich scho um Steinwiesen rum und auch sonst in der Gegend. Aber ne vernünftige Trailtour kriegt mer mit denen net wirklich zusammen weil sich die einzelnen Trails auf ein ziemlich großes Gebiet erstrecken. Und so Sachen wie den H-Weg hat man eigentlich gar net wo es mal wirklich 5 Minuten auf Trail bergab geht. Ok einer schon aber der is technisch net mitm H-Weg vergleichbar. Die Trails sind halt oft so kurz dass das Bergauf-Bergab-Verhältnis einfach net passt 
Aber Waldstein wär ich mal wieder mit dabei!! Morgen kommt der leichte LRS, mit dem und den normalen 2,5er Minion sollte der blaue Panzer dann etwas besser rollen  is eh witzig, in letzter Zeit war ich ja meist mitm Marin unterwegs und heut mal wieder mitm Opium, mit dem flieg ich jetzt regelrecht die Anstiege hoch


----------



## schu2000 (5. August 2008)

Ei der Postbote hat mir heut was dagelassen  einen leichten und ansehnlichen Laufradsatz!!





Bildqualität is leider a weng versch*ssen, meine Cam macht im Dunkel net wirklich gute Bilder 

Bin ja mal gespannt wie stark sich der gewichtsmäßige Unterschied bemerkbar macht. Beim in den Keller tragen isses mir auf alle Fälle scho leichter vorgekommen  nein ich weiß weder wie viel es vorher gewogen hat noch wieviel jetzt...wahrscheinlich besser so  einzig das laute Rasseln des Hope-Freilaufs fehlt a weng...aber was solls...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (5. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ei der Postbote hat mir heut was dagelassen  einen leichten und ansehnlichen Laufradsatz!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Postboten sind einfach gute Leute ...

Sieht richtig gut aus   demnächst darf ich es ja aus der Nähe bewundern....


----------



## schu2000 (7. August 2008)

@HauDraufWieNix: die verschiedenen Wettervorhersagen sind sich mal wieder uneinig, von sonnig über bewölkt bis regnerisch ist für Sonntag alles drin...ich werd mich einfach mal auf Verdacht vom Sonntagmittagessen abmelden (keine Klöße  ) dann schaun mer halt kurzfristig was mer machen!?

Hab heut ne kleine Runde mitm neuen LRS gedreht. Ich weiß zwar net genau wie viel der leichter ist als der andere, aber das macht sich beim Treten definitiv ziemlich bemerkbar!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. August 2008)

Das mit dem LRS hab ich beim Enduro auch schon gemerkt. Mit dem
neuen Crossmax SX fährt sich das ganz anders. 
Sonntag mal sehen... werd dann wohl mit dem Enduro fahren müssen.
Hab am Edi ne Lagerbuchse verschlampert, als ich den Dämpfer ausgebaut
hab. Jetzt hoffe ich das Bionicon mir heute noch n Ersatzteil schicken 
kann.
Mein DHX am Enduro is ja auch ausgeschlagen, und wartet aufn Service.
Geht doch nix über gutes Material


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. August 2008)

....achja und Klöße gibts am Waldsteinhaus auch....


----------



## schu2000 (8. August 2008)

Nuja ich hab auch noch ein grünes Bike daheim stehen bei dem die Dämpferbuchsen fällig sind...aber die finanziellen Prioritäten sind im Moment anders gesetzt, neuer LRS, an den FR-Laufradsatz hab ich mir neue Reifen bestellt (Minion R/High Roller-Kombination), und ich wüsst noch einige andere Sachen die ich bräucht (Protektorenjacke, neue Reifen aufn leichten LRS, ...).



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ....achja und Klöße gibts am Waldsteinhaus auch....



Oh lecker  wobei das für während einer Tour glaub ich net unbedingt das optimale Essen ist, es sei denn es geht nur noch bergab 


Woll mer trotzdem mal nen vorläufigen Treffpunkt und Zeit ausmachen auch wenn mer noch net wissen ob wir tatsächlich fahren? Bei Bayern 3 haben sie vorhin wieder gesagt dass es am Wochenende wieder besser werden soll


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. August 2008)

Sonntag 11 Uhr 
wo? bei mir an der Turnhalle und noch a bisl einrollen bis zum Waldstein?


----------



## schu2000 (8. August 2008)

Okööö is gebongt  dann werd ich mal heut nach der Arbeit und morgen noch a bissl den Wettergott anbeten damit das Wetter passt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. August 2008)

und ich bete den Bionicon Gott an das meine Scheiben fürs Edi noch kommen.
Sonst muss ich mein Speci fit machen... und das wird auch net so einfach.


----------



## schu2000 (8. August 2008)

Keine Ausreden hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. August 2008)

und Schutzblech hab ich auch keins


----------



## schu2000 (8. August 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und Schutzblech hab ich auch keins



  Na gehts noch?? Wo sin mer denn??? 
Wie wärs noch mit nem Körbchen am Lenker und nem Gepäckträger, oder für die Verpflegung unterwegs ein "Gebäckträger"!?


----------



## schu2000 (8. August 2008)

Hab übrigens noch ein paar Bilder bei Tageslicht gemacht


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. August 2008)

sehr fein... da fehlen aber noch Katzenaugen und ein dynamobetriebenes
Licht


----------



## schu2000 (8. August 2008)

Jetzt wo Du's sagst...n paar Reflektoren an die Pedale muss ich auch noch besorgen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (8. August 2008)

Ne kleine Reperaturtasche unterm Sattel macht sich bestimmt auch gut.  (cooler Ständer )

Bei der Modernisierung des Radfahrers meines Bikes bin ich immer noch nicht dazu gekommen, ihn einen Helm zu besorgen!! 
Am Bike sind inzwischen die Gravity von Conti drauf, aber bin bisher nur 40km (25km/h durchschnitt) auf ebener Fläche gefahren. Fühlen sich aber besser an als die Nobbys.

Die Tour für den 23.8. steht??? 

Hab am kommenden WE ein langes, von Do bis So. Und da werd ich mal Wanderwege abfahren, um Trails zu suchen und finden. Oder vlt mach ich mal n Abstecher zur MTB 4.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. August 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Die Tour für den 23.8. steht???



wenn das Wetter 25 °C und Sonne meldet, dann hab ich evtl Zeit.
Muss mal sehen, da abends noch ne Grillfeier ansteht.


----------



## schu2000 (8. August 2008)

Also wenns net grad Katzen und Hunde regnet bin ich am 23. auch mit dabei. Am 24. werd ich dann meinen nächsten Oko-Besuch machen.
@Kulmi: hast scho a Streckenplanung? Streckendaten? Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Traildichte, wieviele Tankstopps und wo?  Wie wars eigentlich neulich auf der Bierwoche? 

Is übrigens mal wieder toll dass jetzt auf Abends das Wetter wieder schön wird. Den ganzen Nachmittag immer wieder teils heftige Regenschauer, jetzt: strahlend blauer Himmel mit ein paar Wolken am Himmel


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. August 2008)

ich bin dann morgen um 11 mitm speci am Startpunkt. Und dann mal
schauen wo wir was zum trailfahren finden


----------



## schu2000 (9. August 2008)

Oköööö...is schon ganz gut wenn Du mitm schwereren Bike unterwegs bist, ich ja schließlich auch


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. August 2008)

Bin grad mitm Speci zum Bäcker und zurück... sehr ungewohnt. Sitzposition
und Lenkwinkel sind doch schon sehr unterschiedlich. Kein Wunder das 
mein Edi besser um die Kurven geht 

Aber ansonsten ist alles TipTop! Kann nur sein das mein Steuersatz knackst.
Das is ja schon fast normal 

Jetzt nochn Kaffee um die lange Nacht wegzuspülen, und dann kann es 11
Uhr werden.


----------



## Kulminator (10. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: hast scho a Streckenplanung? Streckendaten? Kilometer, Höhenmeter, Traildichte, wieviele Tankstopps und wo?  Wie wars eigentlich neulich auf der Bierwoche?



die Streckenplanung hab ich weitgehend: wir müssen von Fels erst mal Richtung Bike Fun Trails, dann zu der gaaaanz langen Treppe oberhalb der Bischofsmühle, anschliessend den Mühlenweg bis ins Steinachtal, Ruine Nordeck, Forstmeistersprung und dann kommt der unangenehme Teil: wir müssen irgendwie hoch nach Presseck () und zum Schluss gibts noch den Trail von Elbersreuth nach Fels. Eingekehrt wird nach Lust und Laune - es bietet sich die Bischofsmühle, die kleine Rehmühle oder ähnliches an. Der Tag steht unter dem Motto "Spass und Genuss" - weniger "sportlicher Ehrgeiz". Also so wenig Höhenmeter wie möglich. Alles in allem schätze ich, daß wir ca 700-900 hm und 50 - 60 km machen.   

Bierwoche: 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (10. August 2008)

So, scheeeee woars heut!!
War ne super Tour mitm HauDraufWieNix, endlich mal wieder Richtung Fichtelgebirge gfahrn! Waldsteinhaus war etwas überfüllt und dementsprechend lange hats auch gedauert, aber was solls. Vom Schneeberg runter ham mer auch nen netten neuen Trail ausprobiert (erst bergauf dann bergab  ), der ist so ganz nach meinem Geschmack  aufm Schneeberg warn mer aber net ganz oben, ich hatte ein bisschen Bedenken wieder nach Helmbrechts zurückzukommen (war ja mitm Marin unterwegs) und ich glaub zeitlich hätte des auch net so ganz hinghaut, Deadline fürs Tourende war 18 Uhr. Dafür konnten wir bei der Auffahrt nem Trupp Biker zuschauen die sich hochgequält haben. Unten noch optimistisch ("Jetzt ham mer heut scho so viel gschafft dann kommen mer den Berg auch noch hoch"), haben sie ein Stück weiter oben trotzdem alle geschoben...geht aber auch verdammt steil hoch dort 
Danach ging es also auf dem erkundeten Trail wieder abwärts......und der Trail hat ja richtig Spaß gemacht!! Teilweise schön verblockt mit jeder Menge Steinen, das richtige fürs Marin  diesem Trail schloss sich dann nach ein paar Metern Forstweg ein weiterer, etwas flowigerer Trail an bevor uns der Wald bei Weißenstadt wieder ausspuckte. Nochmal ein kurzer Füßgänger- und Inlineskaterslalom, und ab ging es wieder auf den Waldsteig der uns dann nochmals eine schöne rasante Abfahrt bescherte!! Den restlichen Weg zurück nach Helmbrechts haben wir dann allerdings der Einfachheit halber (und um Zeit zu sparen) auf dem Radweg zurückgelegt.
Das Marin lässt sich also auch für längere Touren "missbrauchen", wie die heutigen gut 70km und 1300hm gezeigt haben  nächstes Mal dann aber zumindest noch mitm Schneeberg. Und wieder kann ich sagen dass es sich auch bergauf noch sehr gut bewegen lässt, auch als wir heut den verblockten Trail hoch sind war für mich mitm Quake noch recht viel fahrbar und den fiesen Weg hoch zum Waldstein konnt ich auch komplett fahren.

Alles in allem ein wunderbarer Tag mit passendem Wetter, sehr ordentlicher Traildichte, anständigen Auffahrten und wieder mal ner leckeren wenn auch ungeplant langen Einkehr im Waldsteinhaus  und vor lauter Fahren ham wir net mal dran gedacht Bilder zu machen.....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. August 2008)

das nächste mal machen wir Bilder. Damits auch nen Beweis gibt.
War heute ein fast perfekter Tag. Der Seenweg hat noch gefehlt,
aber wegen Zeitmangels nicht machbar. 

Das nächste mal können wir ja gleich von Sparneck aus starten.
Dann muss man nicht so lange hinkurbeln 

ansonsten 
Mehr davon


----------



## Saddamchen (10. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> net mal dran gedacht Bilder zu machen.....


Zum Denken braucht man Hirn!!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. August 2008)

des Blut fürs Hirn war woanders  
dem geneigten Leser der vorherigen Posts kann sich das "wo?" 
ja selber denken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (10. August 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Das nächste mal können wir ja gleich von Sparneck aus starten.
> Dann muss man nicht so lange hinkurbeln



Ach wieso denn, der Wasserscheidenweg is doch auch recht nett. Wenn mer schon um 10 startet würd mer vielleicht auch zu ner besseren Zeit beim Waldsteinhaus ankommen (wenn net eh Samstag is  ). Abends noch weng länger Zeit, und schon klappt das komplette Programm inkl. Schneeberg und zweiter Waldstein-Abfahrt übern Seenweg 

Hab Dir übrigens ne E-Mail mit der Touraufzeichnung von heute geschickt!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. August 2008)

gerade bekommen... 

stimmt das nächste mal is eher start. Aber da hab ich abends auch
länger Zeit. Dann könnmer auch noch zum OKopf hoch


----------



## schu2000 (10. August 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> stimmt das nächste mal is eher start. Aber da hab ich abends auch länger Zeit.



wobei es ja abends mit der Dämmerung so langsam auch schon wieder problematisch wird 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Dann könnmer auch noch zum OKopf hoch



Puh  
Allerdings möcht ich den Oko endlich auch mal aus eigener Kraft ersteigen  und dann am besten die O-Line runterbrettern


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wobei es ja abends mit der Dämmerung so langsam auch schon wieder problematisch wird



www.lupine.de


----------



## schu2000 (10. August 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> www.lupine.de



Zu teuer  hab aber eh noch ne Halogen-Helmlampe Marke Eigenbau in Einzelteilen rumliegen, die müsste nur endlich mal zusammengebaut werden...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. August 2008)

mach mal... meine Otto 8 will auch mal wieder n Nightride machen.
Höhenweg bei Nacht is bestimmt auch mal klasse!


----------



## schu2000 (10. August 2008)

Der Trail vom Rudolfstein runter wär bei Nacht bestimmt auch witzig..."Wo war nochmal diese tief ausgewaschene Rinne??" *schepperschepper*


----------



## playbike (11. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> die Streckenplanung hab ich weitgehend: wir müssen von Fels erst mal Richtung Bike Fun Trails, dann zu der gaaaanz langen Treppe oberhalb der Bischofsmühle, anschliessend den Mühlenweg bis ins Steinachtal, Ruine Nordeck, Forstmeistersprung und dann kommt der unangenehme Teil: wir müssen irgendwie hoch nach Presseck () und zum Schluss gibts noch den Trail von Elbersreuth nach Fels. Eingekehrt wird nach Lust und Laune - es bietet sich die Bischofsmühle, die kleine Rehmühle oder ähnliches an. Der Tag steht unter dem Motto "Spass und Genuss" - weniger "sportlicher Ehrgeiz". Also so wenig Höhenmeter wie möglich. Alles in allem schätze ich, daß wir ca 700-900 hm und 50 - 60 km machen.
> 
> Bierwoche:
> 
> Gruss Kulmi




Bin da evtl. auch dabei.


----------



## Kulminator (12. August 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> www.lupine.de



es gibt nix besseres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## burningstar* (12. August 2008)

burningstar* schrieb:


> Bin ein Mountainbike Neueinsteiger aus Franken (LK Hof), 21 Jahre alt und fahre ein Cube Analog. Meine anderen Hobbies sind Gitarre spielen, Musik hören, Fussball und joggen. Ich hoffe ich kann hier ein paar Tips aufgabeln und bissl mitdiskutieren.



Hallo nochmal 
Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben welche Strecken/Touren/Trails sich am besten für mich als Newbie eignen? Irgendwas rund um den Döbraberg/Höllental/Froschbachtal wär net schlecht...  
Auch würden mich die Bike Fun Trails interessieren? Is da für mich was dabei?

P.S. Die Seiten www.frankenwald-aktiv.de und die Seiten zu den Bike Fun Trails kenn ich...

Danke schon einmal


----------



## Kulminator (13. August 2008)

burningstar* schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal
> Könnt ihr mir ein paar Tips geben welche Strecken/Touren/Trails sich am besten für mich als Newbie eignen? Irgendwas rund um den Döbraberg/Höllental/Froschbachtal wär net schlecht...
> Auch würden mich die Bike Fun Trails interessieren? Is da für mich was dabei?
> 
> ...



schliess dich doch mal an, wenn wieder eine Tour zusammengeht... eine gewisse Grundkondition ist natürlich schon erforderlich.

Ansonsten kannste in diesem Thread auf den ersten Seiten immer wieder gute Hinweise und Streckentips finden. Als erfahrener Forumsleser kennst du ja sicher schon die Suchfunktion ....


----------



## KlanerZwerg (17. August 2008)

Wer war heut alles auf dem Döbraberg?? War ja ne Menge Zulauf heute, bei dem Wetter kein Wunder. Viele Mountainbiker (2 und das ist viel)  waren auch im Bike-Fun-Trail.

Noch ne Frage wer ist hier noch im "Froschbachtal" unterwegs?? Da gibts nämlich einen Trail der sich in den letzten zwei Wochen verändert hat. Es ist an einem Steg ein Brett hingelegt worden, zum besseren hochkommen wahrscheinlich und weiter unten gibt es ein North-Shore-Teil. Ist klein, man kann ihn übersehen wenn man zu schnell vorbeifährt und sieht auch nicht so sicher aus. 
Wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht so allzu lange liegen bleiben, denn sobald ein Förster da vorbeikommt wird es abgerissen, außer es ist genehmigt worden!!


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2008)

Wasn hier los, Sommerloch? Der Frankenwald-Thread rutscht immer weiter nach unten...
Am Wochenende kommen ja die Freireiter, wer ist am Samstag bei der Tour mit dabei?
@Kulmi: habt ihr schon nen ungefähren Starttermin für Samstag?


----------



## burningstar* (20. August 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Wer war heut alles auf dem Döbraberg?? War ja ne Menge Zulauf heute, bei dem Wetter kein Wunder. Viele Mountainbiker (2 und das ist viel)  waren auch im Bike-Fun-Trail.
> 
> Noch ne Frage wer ist hier noch im "Froschbachtal" unterwegs?? Da gibts nämlich einen Trail der sich in den letzten zwei Wochen verändert hat. Es ist an einem Steg ein Brett hingelegt worden, zum besseren hochkommen wahrscheinlich und weiter unten gibt es ein North-Shore-Teil. Ist klein, man kann ihn übersehen wenn man zu schnell vorbeifährt und sieht auch nicht so sicher aus.
> Wird aber wahrscheinlich nicht so allzu lange liegen bleiben, denn sobald ein Förster da vorbeikommt wird es abgerissen, außer es ist genehmigt worden!!



Ich bin gestern erst im Froschbachtal gefahren...
Welchen Trail meinst du denn bzw. wo? Kannst ja PN schreiben..


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. August 2008)

Samstag wird bei mir echt knapp. Bin ja wieder in Hamburg und komme 
erst am Freitag abend heim. Muss dann noch Grillzeug und Bier für
Samstag organisieren, damit auch ordentlich gefeiert werden kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (20. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: habt ihr schon nen ungefähren Starttermin für Samstag?



noch nicht, weil ich noch nicht genau weiss, wann wer am Freitag abend eintreffen wird. ABER richtet euch schon mal auf eine Startzeit von ca 10 - 11 Uhr (ab Fels) ein. Ich kann Sven Freitag abend ja noch kurz anrufen oder ne SMS schreiben und er kann das an die anderen interessierten Mitfahrer weitergeben...


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2008)

Kulminator schrieb:


> noch nicht, weil ich noch nicht genau weiss, wann wer am Freitag abend eintreffen wird. ABER richtet euch schon mal auf eine Startzeit von ca 10 - 11 Uhr (ab Fels) ein. Ich kann Sven Freitag abend ja noch kurz anrufen oder ne SMS schreiben und er kann das an die anderen interessierten Mitfahrer weitergeben...



Ok  ich werd die genaue Zeit dann hier bekannt geben und am Samstag früh (einigermaßen passendes Wetter vorausgesetzt) direkt mitm Bike hinfahren. Ist dann schonmal ne knappe dreiviertel Stunde GA1 mitm 18-Kilo-Hobel


----------



## schu2000 (20. August 2008)

Wird mittlerweile schon wieder recht früh dunkel  hab heut ne längere GA-Feierabendrunde gedreht und bin leider erst nach 6 losgekommen. Um ca. halb 9 war es schon recht dämmrig und als ich kurz nach 9 daheim wär hätt ich nicht wirklich noch viel mehr fahren wollen weil es schon so dunkel war. Ich könnt schon wieder :kotz: wenn ich an den Winter denk, ich hasse diese Zeit wenn es immer schon so früh stockfinster ist...
Wird langsam Zeit dass ich meine Selbstbaulampe die eigentlich schon für den letzten Winter gedacht war zusammenbau  dann geht auch mal a anständiger Nightride!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wird langsam Zeit dass ich meine Selbstbaulampe die eigentlich schon für den letzten Winter gedacht war zusammenbau  dann geht auch mal a anständiger Nightride!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (22. August 2008)

Ob ich morgen mitfahr, entscheidet der wettergott morgen früh. Ihr wisst ja, ich fahr nur bei regenlosem Wetter. Wenns nass von unten wird is mir wurst.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. August 2008)

Bin definitiv nicht dabei... morgen noch Großeinkauf, damit mir keiner
verhungert! Aber das nächste mal klappts bestimmt... wünsche allen 
viel Spaß!


----------



## schu2000 (22. August 2008)

So, auch wenn sich wahrscheinlich eh kein weiterer Mitfahrer mehr findet: Kulmi hat mich vorhin anhandyfoniert, Treffpunkt morgen früh gegen halb 11 (10:30  ) in Fels, irgendwann im Anschluss gehts los zur gemütlichen Runde. Die Tour findet auch bei nicht ganz trockenen Bedingungen statt. Wenn es eimerweise schüttet....mal schauen...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. August 2008)

Ich wünsch euch viel spaß bei der Tour. Bei mir is leider was dazwischen gekommen, ich muss nach Chemnitz zum Schweden fahren!!! 
Das Wetter kommt mir heut sowieso n bisschen unstabil vor!! Hoffentlich klappts dann beim nächsten mal!


----------



## schu2000 (23. August 2008)

Nun gut. Ob es heute noch ein schöner Tag wird wird sich noch zeigen, die Sonne versucht auf alle Fälle immer wieder mal sich durch die Wolken zu kämpfen, hat es dabei aber (noch) recht schwer. Es regnet jetzt auch schon ne zeitlang nicht mehr, das Regenradar zeigt auch keine Niederschläge mehr an. Nass werden wir eh so oder so, sei es von oben oder von unten  also auf nach Fels!!

Guten Morgen allerseits


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. August 2008)

und wie wars gestern?? Bin nur mal kurz mit dem RR an Fels vorbeigedüst.
Wetter war ja ganz ok. Habt ihr n paar neue Sachen entdeckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (24. August 2008)

Sooooo....die Freireiter sind wieder Richtung Heimat abgezogen. Sind ein ganz lustiger Haufen, hatten jede Menge zu lachen, wenngleich manchen wegen Kulmis Streckenwahl von gestern irgendwann nicht mehr nach lachen war 

Sind gestern von Fels aus erstmal Richtung Döbra Bike Fun Dingens und haben uns dort ein bisschen die Zeit vertrieben. Weiter ging es dann auf nem schönen trailigen Weg Richtung Steinachtal, war richtig klasse ausgesucht vom Kulmi, den sollten wir auch mal befahren! Irgendwann dann mal Rast in der Kleinrehmühle, danach haben wir uns im Steinachtal noch ein paar interessante angeschaut bzw. gefahren  anschließend Richtung Presseck dann Elbersreuth und von dort der bekannte Trail runter nach Fels. Waren um die 50km und ca. 1200hm (naja für mich noch ein paar Kilometerchen mehr da ich direkt mitm Bike nach Fels gefahren bin). Hab beim Hinfahren übrigens noch nen netten kleinen Trail entdeckt, beginnt direkt hinterm Gasthaus! Abends war ich dann auch nochmal in Fels, haben dort nen gemütlichen Abend verbracht, der allerdings nicht so gar lange gedauert hat weil die Mannschaft doch recht fertig war.

Jaaa und heute dann gings ins Fichtelgebirge an den Ochsenkopf! Wetter hätte etwas besser sein können, da es heut nacht ja noch geregnet hat war die Strecke recht rutschig und matschig. Hab vorhin ne Stunde gebraucht um das Bike wieder schön sauber zu kriegen...aber ich glaub den Jungs hats dort viel Spaß gemacht, größere Verletzungen gab es auch keine  (hoff ich, einer hat sich bei einem der Zielsprünge langgemacht und hatte danach Schmerzen im Fuß und ist dann nimmer gefahren). Nach nem abschließenden gemütlichen Kaffee sind sie dann wieder nach Hause aufgebrochen und müssten momentan noch auf der Autobahn unterwegs sein.

Ich werd bei Gelegenheit mal nen Gegenbesuch machen, der Trupp is echt hart drauf und fahren auch bevorzugt Sachen die mir schmecken  
War heut das erste mal mit der Minion R/High Roller Kombi unterwegs (DH, 42a), saustarke Bereifung, jede Menge Gripp keine Durchschläge auf den Reifen  Das in Verbindung mit ner leicht geänderten Dämpfereinstellung (mehr Druck im Piggyback) macht ein super Setup fürn Ochsenkopf!!

Bilder gibts auch, muss ich erst mal durchschauen, aber jetzt gehts nochmal zum Kronacher Freischießen


----------



## schu2000 (24. August 2008)

Übrigens von Hohenzorn (bei Rodeck) gehen auch ein paar interessante Sachen runter. Wir haben gestern dort hochgeschoben weil ich die glorreiche Idee hatte nicht auf der MTB7-Strecke Richtung Rodeck zu fahren sondern den ausgeschilderten Weg Richtung Rodeck ein Stück weiter unten einzuschlagen. Bergauf: doof. Bergab sicher nett, wenn auch nicht der Megahammer, aber besser als Forstautobahn


----------



## Kulminator (26. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sooooo....die Freireiter sind wieder Richtung Heimat abgezogen. Sind ein ganz lustiger Haufen, hatten jede Menge zu lachen, wenngleich manchen wegen Kulmis Streckenwahl von gestern irgendwann nicht mehr nach lachen war
> 
> Sind gestern von Fels aus erstmal Richtung Döbra Bike Fun Dingens und haben uns dort ein bisschen die Zeit vertrieben. Weiter ging es dann auf nem schönen trailigen Weg Richtung Steinachtal, war richtig klasse ausgesucht vom Kulmi, den sollten wir auch mal befahren! Irgendwann dann mal Rast in der Kleinrehmühle, danach haben wir uns im Steinachtal noch ein paar interessante angeschaut bzw. gefahren  anschließend Richtung Presseck dann Elbersreuth und von dort der bekannte Trail runter nach Fels. Waren um die 50km und ca. 1200hm (naja für mich noch ein paar Kilometerchen mehr da ich direkt mitm Bike nach Fels gefahren bin). Hab beim Hinfahren übrigens noch nen netten kleinen Trail entdeckt, beginnt direkt hinterm Gasthaus! Abends war ich dann auch nochmal in Fels, haben dort nen gemütlichen Abend verbracht, der allerdings nicht so gar lange gedauert hat weil die Mannschaft doch recht fertig war.



komisch... wo sind auf einmal nur diese vielen Höhenmeter hergekommen? Das Pack hat mich doch tatsächlich nach einer gewissen Zeit durchschaut und festgestellt, daß die geschätzten 600 - 800 Höhenmeter nicht stimmen können.  Na ja, blöderweise haben sie meine Zeitschätzungsschwäche auch bemerkt und waren zum Teil etwas p. off. Aber irgendwie wurde ich immer wieder gefragt, wie weit es noch sei und wie lange wir noch bergauf zu fahren hätten? Versteht ihr das? 

Bilder des Events gibt es hier und in den jeweilgen Fotoalben. 

Sven, dir nochmal vielen Dank für die Unterstützung und die Gesellschaft. Die Trails in Spessart und Taunus warten auf dich... 

Und falls ihr mal wieder in Fels einkehren solltet, hinterlasst ganz liebe Grüsse von den Spessartwölfen... 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## KlanerZwerg (28. August 2008)

Servus. 
Hab die nächsten drei Wochen Urlaub, kommt demnächst mal wieder was zusammen??
Also ich zumindest hab vor, mal die MTB 3 zu fahren. Die MTB 4 und 7 müssten auch mal drinne sein. Und vlt mach ich mal was außergewöhnliches, und zwar die MTB 3 (wennse mir gefällt) und die MTB 2 kompinieren. Wären dann knapp 100km und knapp 2300 hm. Schöne Ganz-Tages-Tour. Natürlich müsste ich da noch viiieeel trainieren.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (30. August 2008)

Heute Döbraberg, Morgen Döbraberg und Übermorgen wieder. Ach nee, da werd ich mal was sinnvolles machen und zwar den Rasen mähen und Auto waschen. 
Was macht denn ihr so, wo fahrt ihr momentan rum?? Is ja ziemlich still geworden hier.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. August 2008)

ich war heute mal wieder am Schneeberg...trails rocken.

Morgen hab ich schon wieder sau wenig Zeit, da ich gegen 16 Uhr 
schon wieder im Auto Richtung Hamburg sitz...das geht noch bis
Ende September so. Dann hab ich wieder mehr Zeit zum Sonntagsbiken.

Werd morgen evtl. mal die MTB7 abfahren... aber das wird eher ein flottes
Konditraining ohne Einkehr und Pause. Bin dann wohl ab 10 unterwegs...

cu


----------



## schu2000 (30. August 2008)

Hab dieses Wochenende auch kaum Zeit. Pferde shutteln 
Bin momentan sowieso hauptsächlich am Kilometerbolzen, Grundlage fahren und Kondition verbessern (mitm Hardtail), will ja dieses Jahr aufm Marin mitm HauDraufWieNix noch die große Fichtelgebirgsrunde fahren  wenn dieser mitzieht!?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. August 2008)

die große Fichtelgebirgsrunde können wir nach dem WE vom 13.9 jederzeit
fahren. Leider ist der M-Weg am OKopf nimmer so schön. Als ich letztens 
drüben war, war frisch aufgeschottert und verdichtet. Ist ne richtige 
Autobahn jetzt da hoch  und runter ist Spaßfrei.
Da kann ich gleich auf ner Asphaltstraße runterfahren.
Zum Höhenmeter bolzen ist es aber noch ok 

Ich muss jetzt auch wieder anfangen regelmäßig zu fahren. In den letzen
zwei wochen gerademal 200 Km gefahren


----------



## schu2000 (30. August 2008)

Jo war ja schon vor einiger Zeit im Fichtelgebirgsfred zu lesen dass dort einige Wege derart "hergerichtet" werden (freundlich ausgedrückt), das ganze läuft dann unter der Bezeichnung "Qualitätswanderweg"  aber wir sind ja in den Augen vieler Verantwortlicher wohl eh nur böse Mountainbiker die die Wege und den Wald kaputt machen...........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. August 2008)

das hab ich mir auch gedacht 
Wer den Weg vorher kannte denkt sich da seinen Teil... naja hilft ja nix.


----------



## schu2000 (30. August 2008)

Schade nur wenn man den Weg vorher nicht kannte


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. August 2008)

moin...

an der einen Stelle habe die sogar die Wurzel weggemacht, über
die man so richtig gut springen konnte 

Die sollen mal lieber ein paar Qualitätstrails bauen 
Die DH-Abfahrt am Oko zählt nicht... die wurde ja von vernünftigen
Leuten gebaut


----------



## schu2000 (31. August 2008)

Tja. Leider widmen sich ja die einschlägigen Vereine eher dem Fußvolk. Wobei ich mich aber auch frage welchen "echten" Wanderer solche Strecken ansprechen sollen?  aber die Vereine wollen halt nicht die wenigen "richtigen" Wanderer locken sondern die Massen, und die kriegt man halt am besten mit massentauglichen Wegen. Am besten bergauf überall noch ne Rolltreppe hingebaut damit sich auch ja niemand zu viel anstrengen muss...

War heut früh wieder weng unterwegs. Allerdings eher ne kleine Trailtour. Da wurde mir auch mal wieder krass bewusst was 1,irgendwas kg Gewicht an den Laufrädern ausmachen, hatte nämlich zuerst noch vom Ochsenkopf letzten Sonntag die schwere DH-Bereifung druff. Das war bergauf kein Spaß...dann den leichten Satz drauf, und plötzlich ging das viiieeeel besser  die vordere Bremsscheibe hab ich mir letzten Sonntag auch ordentlich verbogen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (31. August 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tja. Leider widmen sich ja die einschlägigen Vereine eher dem Fußvolk. Wobei ich mich aber auch frage welchen "echten" Wanderer solche Strecken ansprechen sollen?  aber die Vereine wollen halt nicht die wenigen "richtigen" Wanderer locken sondern die Massen, und die kriegt man halt am besten mit massentauglichen Wegen. Am besten bergauf überall noch ne Rolltreppe hingebaut damit sich auch ja niemand zu viel anstrengen muss...



Das geht aber noch einfacher!! Man baut ne Straße direkt bis zum Gipfel und macht n Parkplatz dahin. So kann jeder ohne Anstrengung einen Gipfel erobern. Wie heut gesehen auf m Döbraberg. Der Parkplatz vor der Kaserne voll mit Fahrzeugen von "Drüben". Irgendwo mussten die doch rumlaufen, dacht ich mir, aber auf dem Anstieg zum Döbraberg kamen mir nur 2 MTBler entgegen. Komm ich zum Turm hoch, saßen alle da und ein geschnorre war des. Einer hat mich gefragt, "ob ich von unten hochgeradelt bin". Ehe ich vlt noch was böses gesagt hätte, bin ich wieder ab nach unten. Mir wär fast rausgerutscht "Ich bin ja net so FAUL wie ihr und fahr mit dem Auto hoch". Das wäre nicht gut gekommen.
Respekt bekomme nur die Wanderer vo mir, die ihr Auto a der Rauschehammermühle stehe lasse und nach obe laufe, sind immerhin 6km Anstieg.
NAJA, Schwamm drüber

Bin noch über Bad Steben gefahren, zu Hause waren es dann 50,5km 820hm und 17,6km/h Durchschnitt. Heut hats einfach mal alles gepasst


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. September 2008)

Dieses WE komm ich auch schon wieder zu nix. Morgen hab ich
Family-Tag und kann nur morgens ne kleine Runde drehen. Sonntag
ist wieder die wöchentliche Fahrt nach Hamburg (Gott sei dank nur noch
3 Wochen). 
Achso nächstes WE bin ich auch nicht da... da bin ich im Schwabenländle
unterwegs. Für das WE vom 19ten könnten wir ja mal was festhalten.
Irgendne Frankenwaldtour... oder mal sehen was sich ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (5. September 2008)

Huhu  unser Frankenwald-Thread ist ja momentan leider net so aktiv 

Ich nutz die letzten schönen Tage um noch so viel wie möglich zu fahren, zumindest soweit das die momentan anfallenden Überstunden zulassen. Hab die Woche allerdings GA-mäßig wieder geschludert und war nur mitm Marin unterwegs, musst ja auch nem Bekannten der wieder mehr Sport machen will meine Hometrails zeigen  aber ich hab mich scho recht gut an meinen blauen Panzer gewöhnt, 40km mit ordentlich Hömes gehen mittlerweile schon durch wie nix 
Wochenende 19.-21. sind wir voraussichtlich in der Schweiz/Lenzerheide  Wochenende drauf hab ich am Wochenende ne wichtige Umstellung auf der Arbeit, die sollte aber am Samstag abend durch sein. Ansonsten halt leider erst im Oktober, wobei es da zumindest für die große Runde lichttechnisch schon eng wird. Aber bis dahin hab ich dann hoffentlich schon meine Beleuchtung 
Ach und Anfang Oktober sollt ich dann auch mal ne Woche Urlaub haben oder so. Evtl. könn mer ja da (Vorausssetzung mein Licht is fertig s.o.) schon mal nen kleinen Nightride machen??


----------



## LB Jörg (5. September 2008)

Was muß ich hier lesen, die haben den M Weg jetzt richtig platt gemacht...na super

Wennste in Lenzerheide bis mußt unbeding auch den KänzeliTrail bei Chur fahren.
1000 feinste Tiefenmeter.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (5. September 2008)

Danke fürn Tipp  werd ich mal zur Sprache bringen. Wir werden eh nen Local dabei haben, also schaun mer mal  da wir uns eh in oder bei Chur einnisten wollen schauts ja ganz gut aus!

Wird wohl mal Zeit fürn Sprengkommando um die Wege wieder in nen "besseren" Zustand zu versetzen...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. September 2008)

Ein Nightride reizt mich schon lange mal, aber da is noch die Sache mit dem Licht. Es gibt einfach zu viel gutes auf dem Markt. (Tipp??? von euch)

Im Laufe der nächsten Woche probier ich mal die MTB 3 aus, ob se was taugt. Will sie ja mal mit der MTB 2 kombinieren, mal so nen ganzen Tag auf dem Bike rumfahren. Geplant hab ich momentan die Kombination in 7,5 h zu bewältigen. Aber muss erst mal schauen wie lang ich für die MTB 3 brauch.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (16. September 2008)

Net so schaun, ich hol blos den Fred aus der Versenkung des Forums hoch, nicht das er noch auf der zweiten Seite verschwindet.


----------



## schu2000 (16. September 2008)

Bei mir ist momentan nicht viel los mit Biken. Sonntag war ich zum zünftigen Bergabheizen am Ochsenkopf, das wars dann schon fürs Wochenende. Die komplette letzte Woche war ich kein einziges Mal aufm Bike, diese Woche auch noch net  fürs Wochenende ist eigentlich ein Kurztrip in die Schweiz geplant, der steht aber momentan wegen Schneefall auf der Kippe...aber zumindest stehen als Alternativen schon verschiedene Bikeparks zur Diskussion. Aber davon abgesehen hab ich auch die nächsten Wochen noch auf der Arbeit so viel zu tun dass ich kaum zum Biken kommen werde...ziemlich deprimierend...adieu Kondition   

Wie schautsn mit dem Herrn HauDraufWieNix aus, von dem hört man auch nix mehr?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (16. September 2008)

Ja es flaut so vor sich hin, Das Wetter demotiviert so. ich bin seit Do nicht mehr gefahren. Morgen versuch ich mich mal an der MTB 3 (endlich). 
Achja bin am Donnerstag den Langenau-Trail (MTB 4) runter. Im unteren Abschnitt is wahrscheinlich ein Traktor hochgefahren und hat den Weg zu ner Dämpfer- und Feder-Teststrecke gemacht. Waren schon n paar harte Schläge dabei. Und auf dem Anstieg nach Langenau haben se neuen Schotter verlegt, grob und rauh.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. September 2008)

meinereiner sitzt nach wie vor in Hamburg beim Kunden fest.
Letztes Wochenende war ich in Göppingen a bisl biken, und am 
Sonntag war schon wieder fertig machen angesagt für Hamburg.
Dieses WE komme ich erst Samstag Mittag heim. Samstag Nachmittag
und Sonntag wäre dann mal wieder MTB angesagt.

Bin gestern das erste Mal wieder richtig mit Licht gefahren 
Hier kann ich ja nur abends ne kleine Runde drehen, damit die
Beine nicht einschlafen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (17. September 2008)

So zurück von der MTB 3. Eine sehr gute ausgeschilderte Strecke, musste kein mal den InfoZettel rausholen. Ich bin in Tschirn gestartet.
Von da aus bis kurz vor Lahm gibt es zwei kleine mittelsteile Anstiege. Unterhalb von Birnbaum angekommen geht es gleich hoch Richtung Lahm, leider auf Asphalt. Der Belag ändert sich auch nicht in den nächsten 3km. Bei einer Kapelle geht es links weg, nunter ins Tal. 2km lang mit einigen Trailartigen Abschnitten, unten angekommen muss man durch ein Matschbett, die Reifen kann man aber in der folgenden Bachdurchfahrt wieder säubern, 200m weiter is noch eine. Es geht hoch nach Teuschnitz, auf einer, eher was von Technikern bevorzugte Auffahrt, Wurzeln, grobe Steine, tiefer Waldboden und steil. Nach Teuschnitz noch ein kleiner steiler Wurzeltrail und schon gehts an den Bahngleisen vorbei. Hoch nach Steinbach gehts eher gemütlich, von da an gehts kurz auf die MBT 2. Kurz vor der Ziegelhütte gehts einen Trail hinunter, der aber leider "zerstört" wurde. Es sind nämlich 5 Mulden eingebaggert worden, 0,5m x 0,5m. Schwer zu sehen.

Wieder hoch, bis zum Berg "Kießlich". Danach geht es fast nur bergab bis zur Kremnitzmühle, kurz davor noch ein ebener Wurzeltrail. Hoch auf Rappoltengrün hat den Charakter vom Anstieg auf der MTB7 zum Oberbrumberg. Ist aber länger und grober, auch eher was für Techniker. Bis nach Tschirn geht es bergauf auf Schotter und im Ort fehlt ein Schild, aber man findet locker wieder zurück zum Weg.
Mein CICLO hat 56,6km und 1343hm angezeigt, so ziemlich genau das, was im Internet beschrieben wird. Das ganze hat 3h 53min gedauert, Durschschnitt war 14,55km/h. 
Windchill bei Abfahrten knapp an *-5°C*, mensch Frankenwald bist du zur Zeit kalt!!!
Und, ich werde sie nicht mit der MTB 2 kombinieren, dafür ist die MTB 3 zu fies.


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

Hey ho miteinander,

waren Freitag und Samstag am Geißkopf, a weng der Bergabfahrerei fröhnen! War das geil!! Samstag war auch noch a Stand von Shimano vor Ort wo man kostenlos Bikes mit der neuen Saint-Gruppe testen konnt! Was hab ich gemacht: hab mir a Marin mit 200mm-Gabel (die mit nicht vorhandener Zugstufendämpfung "geglänzt" hat ) und kompletter Saint-Ausstattung ausgeliehen 





Die Strecken da unten sind echt geil, wobei der You go first-Northshore ja schon krank ist!! Skinnies in atemberaubender Höhe, Sprünge in unmögliche Landungen und und und...wer das fährt ist entweder ziemlich irre oder verdammt gut!! Oder wahrscheinlich beides 

Das Material von den zwei Tagen hab ich auch schon in ein Video verwurstet:






Wer kauft mir nen Downhiller?? 

Aber jetzt wird zur Abwechslung erst mal wieder was für die Kondi gemacht!!  Nach anfänglichem Nieselregen heute früh hat sich das Wetter ja jetzt doch gebessert!

Edit: Hier gibts das Video jetzt nochmal in etwas besserer Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. September 2008)

schick 

Ich war heute morgen schon 3,5h durchn Frankenwald radln. Hab auch noch
nen netten Singletrail zur Bischofsmühle entdeckt. Wenn man die MTB7 runter
zur Mühle fährt geht der mal rechts ab. 

Der ist mal recht witzig (hat mittendrin n paar Stufen). Also beim nächsten
schönen Wetter werde ich da jedenfalls nochmal rumeiern. Waren heute
56Km/1300 hm. Bin n paar Wege abgefahren um zu sehen wo sie anfangen.


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> nen netten Singletrail zur Bischofsmühle entdeckt. Wenn man die MTB7 runter zur Mühle fährt geht der mal rechts ab.



Ach?? Den haben Kulmi und ich schon vor ein paar Monaten entdeckt  und letztens als die Freireiter da waren sind wir den auch gefahren, gibts sogar Videos davon  Wenns da net so feucht gewesen wäre dann hätte sich sicherlich der ein oder andere an den Treppen auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite versucht (78 Stufen glaub ich). Der war letztes Mal aber ziemlich zugewuchert...
Bin auch grad wieder heimgekommen. Die Kondition hat durch das wenige fahren (und wenn dann meist Abwärts) zwar gelitten aber doch nicht so sehr wie ich befürchtet hatte. Aber ob das noch reicht für die komplette WaldSchneeOchsensteinbergkopf-Runde...ich wüsst im Moment eh net wann 
Wirst wahrscheinlich eh schon wieder aufm Weg nach HH sein? Das Biken scheint uns im Moment net so vergönnt zu sein...ok was soll ich mich beschweren nach den beiden Tagen grad


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. September 2008)

und warum sind wir den dann des letzte Mal net gefahren?? Da sind wir
voll dran vorbei gedüst 

Ja zur Zeit is echt der Wurm drin. Hamburg sollte in 2-3 Wochen vorbei
sein. Haben letzte Woche die Maschine das erst mal richtig eingeschaltet.
Hoffe mal das kommendes WE die Sache besser aussieht. Außerdem kommt
ja noch das lange WE vom 3. Oktober  
Ich wünsch mir jedenfalls gutes Wetter!! Will net scho wieder total besudelt
in Fels auf der Matte stehen.


----------



## schu2000 (21. September 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und warum sind wir den dann des letzte Mal net gefahren?? Da sind wir
> voll dran vorbei gedüst



Moooooment mal!! Ich hab Dir den Einstieg gezeigt aber Du wolltest da net runter weil Du ja zu der Zeit kurz vor der TAC warst!! 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ja zur Zeit is echt der Wurm drin. Hamburg sollte in 2-3 Wochen vorbei
> sein. Haben letzte Woche die Maschine das erst mal richtig eingeschaltet.
> Hoffe mal das kommendes WE die Sache besser aussieht. Außerdem kommt
> ja noch das lange WE vom 3. Oktober
> ...



Wahrscheinlich erkennt die vom Fels uns gar net wenn mer sauber dort auftauchen  mal schauen was geht. Bei mir hats zunächst geheißen dass ich am 1. - 3. Oktober (also auch am Feiertag) beruflich in Österreich sein sollte. Der Termin hat sich aber zum Glück verschoben! Aber da müss mer scho wieder mal a Tour machen!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. September 2008)

Samstag und Sonntag siehts gut aus 

Ich bin dann an beiden Tagen unterwegs ( wenn alles klappt und ich 
Freitag wieder in Deutschland bin). Ansonsten Sonntag...
Keine Ahnung was...aber jedenfalls MTB


----------



## schu2000 (24. September 2008)

Hmmm jaaaa....
Nachdem ich die ganze Woche scho von früh bis spät auf der Arbeit verbring hätt ich eigentlich Bock am Sonntag scho wieder am Oko die Sau rauszulassen...weiß noch net. Für mei Kondition wär a "richtige Tour" eigentlich scho mal wieder besser. Evtl. doch a klaane Figebirunde? Wobei ich dann denk ich trotzdem nen Startpunkt eher in Nähe vom Waldstein oder so vorziehen würde, nach drei Wochen fast-Abstinenz weiß ich net wieviel noch geht  andererseits, Du fährst ja im Moment auch net so gar viel oder? Also gehts Dir diesbezüglich ja sicherlich auch net viel besser als mir... 
Aber des gute is am Freitag/Samstag is auf der Arbeit die Umstellung die ich scho die ganze Zeit vorbereite und wenn alles glatt läuft gehts ab nächster Woche wieder etwas gemütlicher zur Sache


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. September 2008)

ich werd heute mal zum Schneeberg aufbrechen. Morgen hab ich
nur am Vormittag Zeit, da ich Nachmittag zum Burtzeltag muss.
Deswegen darf ich Sonntag früh in der Kälte los brrrrr

Da wars gestern in Spanien bei 22 Grad scho a bisl angenehmer...


----------



## schu2000 (27. September 2008)

Gestern? Spanien? 22 Grad?? Was hast Du denn in Espana gemacht?

War heut mal wieder mit den Jungs ausm Nachbarthread in der Leutenbacher Gegend zu ner schönen Trailtour unterwegs! Waren ein paar schöne knifflige Stellen dabei und nen heftigen (aber zum Glück folgenlosen) Abgang gabs auch. War auch ein schönes Krafttraining mit der schweren Bereifung (Minion/Highroller 2,5, DH-Karkasse, 42er Gummi und Maxxis FR-Schläuche), aber bergauf und auf der Ebenen wars schon etwas spaßfrei...aber trotzdem, alles mitm mittleren (bei mir ja großen) KB gefahren, das kleine wird im Frühjahr glaub ich mitsamt Umwerfer usw. rausfliegen 
Und morgen is dann schon wieder Oko angesagt


----------



## schu2000 (28. September 2008)

Ui war ja heut ganz schön was los am Oko...Tag der offenen Tür am Ochsenkopfturm, da waren Unmengen an Fußvolk unterwegs...leider auch mitm Lift...Karte holen gegen 13 Uhr hat ca. ne halbe Stunde gedauert...zwischendurch hat das Warten für die nächste Auffahrt auch mal a bisserl länger gedauert. Bei der ersten Fahrt nach oben hab ich ja gedacht mir fallen die Augen aus als ein Trupp Leute oben im eingezäunten 1. Teil von der O-line rumgelaufen sind  Also wenn mal wieder sowas is Oko meiden 
Und überhaupt isses heut irgendwie net so wirklich gut gelaufen...ein paar anständige Stürze (ich selber zum Glück nur einmal, dafür aber gleich so halb mitohne Bike über nen kleinen Sprung), irgendwie hat mich schon bei der zweiten Abfahrt die Kraft verlassen, und dann hat sich auch noch einer meiner Mitbiker ausm Nachbarthread bei nem Abgang richtig was am Haxen getan  wären wir da mal lieber daheim geblieben 

aber davon mal abgesehen hab ich heut auch die letzten zwei Angstgegner, zwei Sprünge auf der O-line gepackt. wenigstens ein bisschen was positives


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (1. Oktober 2008)

http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/naila/art2443,907263

Guter Bericht über die MTB 7. Find ich gut, dass Werbung für unser Gebiet gemacht wird.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Oktober 2008)

Ganz toll...heut is Feiertag und was is - seit ich heut früh die Augen das erste Mal aufgemacht hab regnets bei uns


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Oktober 2008)

soooo ich war heut mal wieder unterwegs... aber mal ganz woandreas.

Bin mal gemütlich nach Martinlamitz gerollt (allerdings Straße) und dann
zum Kornberg hoch. Vom Kornberg aus dem Fichtelgebirgsweg folgend
zum Epprechtsstein und dann zum Waldstein.

Der Trail vom Kornberg runter kann was  sehr fein. Jetzt muss
ich nur noch ne Tour übern Kornberg zum Schneeberg planen, dann ist
der nächste Sommer gerettet. 

Und jetzt spring ich erstmal unter die Dusche...schau aus wie'n Tier.
Frankenwald bzw MTB7 wäre morgen oder Sonntag angesagt.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Oktober 2008)

Hmmm...sollt ich mich irgendwie motivieren können auf die leichte Bereifung umzubauen und das Wetter passt einigermaßen dann würd ich mich evtl. mal wieder anschließen...fährst mitm Bionischen Bike? Mein leichtes Radl is leider immer noch net wieder einsatzbereit, steht jetzt aber mal an!! Wann willstn ungefähr losfahren?
Das mitm Kornberg hört sich interessant an  da ham mer ja bei einer Tour scho mal drüber gsprochen dass der halt leider a weng weg vom Schuss is...

Wie hätte es auch anders sein können, vorhin isses noch relativ schön geworden - als ich eh keine Zeit mehr gehabt hätte zum Biken


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Oktober 2008)

Für lange Touren isses jetzt eh nimmer sooo toll. Wenn dann erst ab 13 Uhr.
Vermutlich is Sonntag besser. Morgen muss ich Vormittag noch Großeinkauf
machen und n paar Sachen erledigen. Da weiss ich net wann ich los
komm. 
Vielleicht auch  mal ne andere Tour als die 7er. Hauptsache biken... aber
am Sonntag solls den ganzen Tag regnen  Und sonderlich warm isses
auch nimmer  ich glaub ich muss noch mal ne Woche mit dem Bike
weg...dahin wo es warm ist.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Oktober 2008)

Jepp stimmt Sonntag soll wohl der schlechtere Tag werden...morgen ab 13 Uhr wird knapp bei mir, sind um 18 Uhr auf nen Geburtseltag eingeladen. Sonntag geht bei mir erst nachm Mittagessen.
Erstmal morgen früh abwarten...beim aktuellen Wetter könnt ich bloß noch :kotz: ich hatte eigentlich auf einen goldenen Oktober gehofft, aber so wie der angefangen hat...  na zur Not geh ich a weng schwimmen, bin ech schon dabei sportmäßig aufs Winterprogramm umzustellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. Oktober 2008)

so jetzt war ich heute bei 3 °C am Schneeberg im Regen gestanden :kotz:
Und jetzt bin ich gerade noch vorm größten Mistwetter daheim rein... Man
ist das Wetter fürn A... ! 

Ziehst du dich zu kalt an paßts beim runterfahren net, zu warm paßt beim
bergauffahren net  Da biste nur am an- und ausziehen statt am biken.
Da kann ich demnächst wieder Glühwein und Lebkuchen zum Biken mitnehmen. 

Wenn das so ist dann werd ich wohl morgen daheim aufs Ergobike klettern,
und da ein paar Kilometer abspulen. Da hab ich zumindest kein Problem
mit der Klamottenwahl. Eher stellt sich die Frage NWD4 oder 5 oder Kranked??? 

So genug gemeckert... Hoffentlich gibts nochmal ein schönen Oktober-WE
an dem wir nochmal ne Ausfahrt hinbekommen... mit Kuchenessen in Fels.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Oktober 2008)

Jaaa jaaa...naja war heut nachmittag auch nochmal unterwegs und hab meine 19,xkg-Mühle (immer noch DH-Schlappen druff) a weng rumbewegt. Einerseits schade dass die Kondi schon so sehr gelitten hat, andererseits bin ich dann bei der Bereifung so unzufrieden auch wieder nicht  allerdings werd ich mir demnächst mal ein paar Gramm sparen und statt der Freeride- ein paar normale Schläuche draufmachen. Ich glaub mit der Maxxis-DH-Karkasse könnt man sogar Leichtbauschläuche ohne Bedenken einsetzen, bin letzte Woche am Ochsenkopf "versehentlich" mit viel zu wenig Luftdruck gefahren (Tag vorher Techniktour in der Fränkischen) - kein Problem, außer dass das gelegentliche "Plonk" beim Durchschlag auf die Felgen eher mir weh getan hat. Aber wir wollens mal nicht übertreiben  
War teilweise auf den Spuren der MTB4, teilweise auf anderen Pfaden unterwegs. Hab mir dabei auch ne ordentliche Schlammpackung abgeholt, da hätte die gute Frau im Fels wieder die Händ überm Kopf zamgschlagn  und auf die letzten Kilometer musst es doch auch noch anfangen zu hageln  hat richtig wehgetan bei voller Fahrt die Hagelkörner an die Seite zu kriegen, es wird wohl schon wieder Zeit die Sturmhaube mitzunehmen...die Probleme mit den Klamotten hat ich so ähnlich auch: bergauf - Reissverschluss auf...bergab - Reissverschluss zu und es war trotzdem immer noch kalt...
Jetzt mal morgen abwarten...aber es soll ja nicht wirklich schön werden...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. Oktober 2008)

so fertig 2h Ergo  war zu faul die ganzen Klamotten rauszukramen.
Hab dafür New World Disorder 6 komplett mit Specials angesehen.
So und jetzt bau ich die Gustl wieder ans Enduro... damits auch wieder
richtig bremst


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hmm...selbst schuld wennst scho zwei Stunden drinnen gesportelt hast  früh wärs ja richtig toll gewesen zum Fahren. Ich habs allerdings vorgezogen weng später aufzustehen. Im Moment herrlicher Sonnenschein wenn auch a weng windig. Aber das Regenradar zeigt jede Menge Regen an der sich von Westen nähert, ich schätz ab ca. 2 oder halb 3 wirds nass werden  na wurschd, a kleine Runde geht bis dahin noch, die Klamotten sind eh von gestern noch dreckert


----------



## karstb (5. Oktober 2008)

Moin,

bin neu hier in der Gegend Münchberg/Konradsreuth/Seulbitz. Hab über's lange WE ein zwei kleine Touren mit meinem Crosser gemacht, u. a. auf den Kornberg. Mit MTB kann ich zur Zeit leider nicht dienen, aber für Forstwege und leichte (!) Trails reicht meine CX-Rakete vollkommen. Wenn's mal wieder schön ist draußen, könnt ma ja a rund zam fahrn?! Notfalls fahr ich auch Straße (mit wenigen Autos), da ist die Karre auch schnell.


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> so fertig 2h Ergo  war zu faul die ganzen Klamotten rauszukramen.
> Hab dafür New World Disorder 6 komplett mit Specials angesehen.
> So und jetzt bau ich die Gustl wieder ans Enduro... damits auch wieder
> richtig bremst



Heute war doch von Vormittag an perfektes Wetter.....
.....und gestern war es ja auch nur bis zum Schneeberg schlecht, ansonsten ab 13Uhr auch nur Sonnenschein.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heute war doch von Vormittag an perfektes Wetter.....



Sag ich doch  war heut nachmittag auch weng unterwegs und hätt noch bis spät am Nachmittag fahren können, hab aber wegen ein paar fieser dunkler Wolken und weil die Couch auch mal gerufen hat vorgezogen es scho nach ca. zwei Stunden gut sein zu lassen. Aber nach dem ganzen Bikeparken die letzten Wochenenden sind die Hometrails irgendwie so langweilig, noch mehr als sonst...muss wohl auch noch anfanga zu bauen 

@karstb: Münchberg, da bist scho eher im Eck vom HauDraufWieNix. Wobei da die Fichtelgebirgsrunde für Dich bestimmt interessant wäre, allerdings macht die glaub ich spätestens ab der Abfahrt vom Waldstein mitm Crosser keinen Spaß. Und wer sagt dass wir (bzw. zumindest ich) schnell sind?  Also CCler sind wir glaub ich keine, eher gemütliche Endurofahrer (oder bei mir gern auch heftigeres)


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sag ich doch  .....Aber nach dem ganzen Bikeparken die letzten Wochenenden sind die Hometrails irgendwie so langweilig, noch mehr als sonst...muss wohl auch noch anfanga zu bauen
> ......




Naja, müßmer doch noch mal dieses Jahr eine Runde drehen, glaube da würde ich schon ein paar Stellen ausgraben die den P uls auf 291 (in der halben Minute) bringen können

G.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, müßmer doch noch mal dieses Jahr eine Runde drehen, glaube da würde ich schon ein paar Stellen ausgraben die den P uls auf 291 (in der halben Minute) bringen können
> 
> G.



Bergauf oder Bergab??  Bergauf kann ich den Puls hier bei uns natürlich auch ganz ordentlich in Wallung bringen...
Aber das Angebot nehm ich natürlich gern an


----------



## LB Jörg (5. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bergauf oder Bergab??  Bergauf kann ich den Puls hier bei uns natürlich auch ganz ordentlich in Wallung bringen...
> Aber das Angebot nehm ich natürlich gern an



Natürlich beides....aber würde dann auch nur mit einem Kettenblatt vorne fahren...

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2008)

Oh ich hab aber dummerweise vorn zwei Kettenblätter  das kleine fliegt aber irgendwann raus sobald ich wieder genug Dampf in den Beinen hab  dank der Geldbeschaffungsmaßnahme die ich Montags bis Freitags ausüben muss hab ich die letzten Wochen so wenig Zeit zum Biken gehabt dass viel zu viel von der Kondition und so wieder verpufft is


----------



## KlanerZwerg (6. Oktober 2008)

Servus.
Kommendes Wochenende solls richtig geil werden was des Wetter betrifft. Momentan haben se 15°-20°C und Sonnenschein mit einzelnen Nebelfeldern vorrausgesagt.
Bekommen wir da wieder ne Tour zusammen??


----------



## schu2000 (6. Oktober 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Bekommen wir da wieder ne Tour zusammen??



Sonntag - Ochsenkopf, munteres Bergabheizen
Samstag - mal schauen  aber normales Touren is mir momentan a bisserl zu fad und actionlos  Adrenalinjunkie.....  (edit: sorry bitte net in den falschen Hals kriegen is natürlich net bös gemeint Dir gegenüber!!  )


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Oktober 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heute war doch von Vormittag an perfektes Wetter.....
> .....und gestern war es ja auch nur bis zum Schneeberg schlecht, ansonsten ab 13Uhr auch nur Sonnenschein.
> 
> G.



... ja das stimmt... ich hab mich mal auf die Vorhersage verlassen. Die
war ja für Samstag auch besser  
Naja das nächste WE kommt bestimmt... und dann gehts auf Tour.

Momentan schwebt mir Kornberg - Epprechtstein - Waldstein - Schneeberg vor. Alle Singletrails nacheinander.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Momentan schwebt mir Kornberg - Epprechtstein - Waldstein - Schneeberg vor. Alle Singletrails nacheinander.



Hmmm hört sich interessant an. Wie viel tausend Kilometer und wie viele Millionen von Höhenmetern sind das denn in etwa?  Für wann planstn das, Samstag oder Sonntag? Falls Samstag wär das direkt ein Anreiz mal wieder die leichte Tourenbereifung ans Quake zu bauen  fährst dann aber scho ab Selb oder so??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ohne Schneeberg waren das ca 75 km und 1200 Hm... von Helmbrechts
aus mit ner Schleife über Münchberg. Starten würde ich wieder bei mir
zuhause. Entweder ich finde noch nen schönen Weg nach Martinlamitz oder
ich fahre eben den kurzen Weg über die Straße  Dann würde die Tour
quasi mit der Auffahrt zum Kornberg beginnen.

Mit Schneeberg - Rudolfstein - zurück zum Waldstein würde ich mal
600 -700 hm mehr schätzen und ca 20 km. Ne schöne Tagestour eben 


Wenn alles klappt kommen diese Woche auch noch meine neuen Reifen 
fürs Edi... Minion in 2.35. Hoffe die taugen was, ansonsten mach ich 
nächstes Jahr wieder die Highroller in 2.35 drauf.

Trails gibts dann vom Kornberg runter...sehr fein. Richtung Waldstein
dann immer mal wieder was kleines. Waldstein - Weißenstadt, Rudolfstein
- Weißenstadt, Waldstein - Reinersreuth

Und dann


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2008)

Ohweh....  100km und ca. 2000hömes sind glaub ich momentan a bisserl zu viel für meine Kondition und mich...noch dazu muss ich (wenns denn am Samstag wäre) abends auch wieder zu ner "vernünftigen" Zeit daheim sein.
Mal schauen was ich dann a weng am Samstag mach 

2,35er Minion sind recht gut! Hatte ich aufm Opium drauf bevor ich die 2,5er draufgemacht hab bzw. sind jetzt auch wieder drauf und haben mich auch über die Alpen gebracht  wobei sich zumindest bei den 2,5ern vorne der Highroller schon ganz gut macht find ich! Werd mir bei Gelegenheit mal den Ardent zulegen, soll auch ganz ordentlich sein!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich fahr am WE mal wieder die Plattentour MTB 7, aber hoffentlich ohne Plattfuß. Start ist zu Hause (Marxgrün), ohne Zwischenstop, aber dafür 2x durch BikeFunTrail und auf den Döbraberg. 
Eigentlich wollt ich in die Rennsteiggegend. MTB 1 und 2 kombinieren, aber da sind mir zu viele Waldameisen unterwegs, laut www.Frankenwald-aktiv.de. Was ich auch schon vor drei Wochen auf der MTB 3 gesehen hab, da war ein Teilstück abgesperrt. 
Hab auch neue Reifen, immer noch (Plattfußfrei)  :Conti Verticals pro 2.3 
Hab se schon auf den letzten 2 Touren (ca100km) geritten, ohne Schaden (Risse oder sowas).


----------



## karstb (8. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Also ohne Schneeberg waren das ca 75 km und 1200 Hm... von Helmbrechts
> aus mit ner Schleife über Münchberg. Starten würde ich wieder bei mir
> zuhause. Entweder ich finde noch nen schönen Weg nach Martinlamitz oder
> ich fahre eben den kurzen Weg über die Straße  Dann würde die Tour
> quasi mit der Auffahrt zum Kornberg beginnen.


Das hört sich interessant an. Da kommst du quasi bei mir vor der Haustür vorbei kurz hinter Münchberg. Einen schönen Weg nach Martinlamitz bin ich  auch schon gefahren.
Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Trails nicht mit 32mm Reifen zu fahren, oder? Trotzdem wäre es nett, wenn du mir einen GPS Track der geplanten Tour senden könntest, falls du einen hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. Oktober 2008)

karstb schrieb:


> Das hört sich interessant an. Da kommst du quasi bei mir vor der Haustür vorbei kurz hinter Münchberg. Einen schönen Weg nach Martinlamitz bin ich  auch schon gefahren.
> Aber wahrscheinlich sind die Trails nicht mit 32mm Reifen zu fahren, oder? Trotzdem wäre es nett, wenn du mir einen GPS Track der geplanten Tour senden könntest, falls du einen hast.



GPS Track hab ich leider (noch) nicht... aber es geht vom Kornberg übern
Fichtelgebirgsweg (N-Weg) zum Waldstein und dann übern H-Weg weiter.
Den Weg nach Martinlamitz muss ich noch rausfinden...werd aber
wahrscheinlich am Samstag die kurze Route direkt über Ahornberg über
die Dörfer fahren.

@KlanerZwerg:
MTB7 bzw. Frankenwald wäre bei mir dann eher am Sonntag angesagt...
Wann willst du denn die MTB7 starten??


----------



## KlanerZwerg (9. Oktober 2008)

Also ich fahr Sa um 10:00 Uhr von zu Hause los, bin dann etwa so zwischen 11:15 und 11:30 Uhr auf dem Döbraberg und dann Richtung Rodeck unterwegs. Ab Wanderparkplatz Döbra dann auf der MTB 7. Sonntag hab ich keine Zeit zu fahren, leider.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Oktober 2008)

Achsooooo... bei mir ist morgen Kornberg angesagt. Bei dem Wetter
will ich mal wieder in die Fichtelmountains fahren. Am Sonntag ist dann
Frankenwald angesagt.


----------



## karstb (10. Oktober 2008)

Hier mal ein Vorschlag für den Weg nach Martinlamitz. Bin ich zwar noch nicht genauso gefahren, aber jeden Meter der Strecke habe ich schon unter den Reifen gehabt.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Oktober 2008)

sieht ganz gut aus... ich werd heut aber direkt über Seulbitz nach
Förbau und dann zur Talsperre fahren... danach auf dem Weg von dir
weiter. Mal sehen wie es wird...

Foto und meinen Forerunner zur Trackaufzeichnung hab ich dabei!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Oktober 2008)

saugeil heute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Im Bild ist einer der Trails, die ich heute unter die Stollen bekommen hab.
Insgesamt 99Km/2025Hm. Nur die Anfahrt zum Kornberg war eher
unspektakulär über die Straße.

Aber dann.....    

Epprechtsstein is ganz net.. bin heute ausversehen auf dem Nordweg statt
auf dem fränkischen Gebirgsweg gelandet. Der Gebirgsweg ist schöner
zum fahren. Waldstein eh klar...runter zum See. 

Und wirklich 10 Meter vor der Haustür.... PENG  Speiche gerissen.
Jetzt muss ich mir für morgen was ausdenken. Speci is beim Dämpferservice, und Ersatzlaufrad muss ich erstmal schauen ob ich eins
umbauen kann für morgen. 
Hab ja am Edi die komischen Centerlock Scheiben. Die kann ich natürlich net einfach mal umbauen. Hab aber noch ne 200er Xt vom Enduro 
rumliegen... wenn die Scheibe paßt könnt ich zumindest das hintere 
Laufrad tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (11. Oktober 2008)

Bei mir wurden es heute nur 52km und 1208 hm. Wollte eigtl. die MTB 7 komplett fahren, aber auf der Abfahrt nach Unterbrumberg, wenns da in den Wald geht, kam ich mit dem Vorderrad in ne Spurrille und dann hab ich n schönen "Highsider" hingelegt. Schön im weichen Matsch gelandet, Ich sah vlt aus!! 
N Paar km weiter verspürte ich ein leichtes ziehen in der Schulter, so dass ich dann beschlossen habe, an der Rauschenhammermühle rechts abzubiegen. Bin aber trotzdem noch ein 2. mal auf den Döbraberg. Dem Bike is Gott sei Dank nix passiert!! 
Wars bei dir auch so neblig, ungefähre Sichtweite 30m? Von Straßdorf bis zum Oberbrumberg wars so bei mir, dann kam die Sonne raus.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Oktober 2008)

Als ich los bin wars top...Sonne und sehr angenehm. Kaum war ich 
Richtung Ahornberg unterwegs hats zugezogen, und erst am Kornberg
isses wieder hell geworden. Dann nochmal bewölkt und ab Epprechtstein
wars dann endgültig geiles Wetter.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Oktober 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Bei mir wurden es heute nur 52km und 1208 hm. Wollte eigtl. die MTB 7 komplett fahren, aber auf der Abfahrt nach Unterbrumberg, wenns da in den Wald geht, kam ich mit dem Vorderrad in ne Spurrille und dann hab ich n schönen "Highsider" hingelegt. Schön im weichen Matsch gelandet, Ich sah vlt aus!!
> .



und keine Beweisfotos gemacht  
Ich hab mich ja auch schonmal im Schlamm gewälzt und der Herr Schu2000
hat kein Bild gemacht.


----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2008)

Na zumindest hats die Speiche an der passenden Stelle zerrissen. Stell Dir mal vor das wär mitten auf der Tour gewesen...

Ich war heut mal in Steinach bei Sonneberg im Bikepark Silbersattel, den wollt ich mir ja schon die ganze Zeit mal anschauen. Nett, nett  werd ich wohl nächstes Jahr auch ab & zu mal heimsuchen. Die DH is mal a komplett andrer Streckentyp als die Oko-Oline, größtenteils wurzelig, unten mit lehmig-sandigem Boden und ein paar recht steilen Abschnitten. Die FR-Strecke würd ich mal als ne Art Singletrail mit a paar Sprüngchen bezeichnen, (leider) größtenteils recht flach. Beide Strecken kurz aber vielfältig, da es auf beiden immer wieder verschiedene Lines gibt. Außerdem gibts noch nen kleinen Funparcours mit verschiedensten Doubles, Anliegern und a paar Holzsachen. Verschmutzungsgrad war schon ganz gut Fels-würdig, der rutschig-schmierig-lehmig-sandige Boden hat ganz ordentliche Spuren an Bike, Fahrer und Klamotten hinterlassen 
Aber irgendwie haben auch dort die steinigen Abschnitte a la Oko gefehlt  außerdem isses heut iwie net so rund gelaufen...auf der Freeride is bei mir kein so rechter Flow aufgekommen, auf der DH keine ordentliche Geschwindigkeit...hoffentlich wird das morgen am Oko besser, will da eigentlich schon nochmal schön Spaß haben 

Wetter war dort auch nicht so toll...Nebel, Nebel, Nebel...da brauchte man selbst am Bike fast schon ein paar Nebelscheinwerfer...


----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und keine Beweisfotos gemacht
> Ich hab mich ja auch schonmal im Schlamm gewälzt und der Herr Schu2000
> hat kein Bild gemacht.



Jaaaa das war witzig  "Na ob man da durchkommt?" - Plumps


----------



## KlanerZwerg (11. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und keine Beweisfotos gemacht
> Ich hab mich ja auch schonmal im Schlamm gewälzt und der Herr Schu2000
> hat kein Bild gemacht.



Keine Cam dabei gehabt. Und zu Hause hab ich dann nicht mehr drangedacht. Nur an zwei Dinge; Bike sauber machen und duschen!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Oktober 2008)

so Laufrad is gewechselt - hab das alte vom Enduro drauf. Das heißt 
für mich das es jetzt gleich los geht zur MTB7 und Apfelstrudel in Fels 
Ab morgen bin ich dann wieder die ganze Woche unterwegs... wieder
nix mit biken während der Woche  
Naja irgendwoher muss das Geld fürs Hobby ja kommen!


----------



## schu2000 (12. Oktober 2008)

So wieder zruck vom Ochsenkopf...geil wars!! Hatte zwei Arbeitskollegen dabei die mal "reinschnuppern" wollten...gefallen hats beiden glaub ich ganz gut, dem einen sogar so gut dass er auf gutes Wetter hofft dass mer in zwei Wochen nochmal hinkönnen  (vorausgesetzt es is dann noch a Leihbike da). Früh wars neblig, nachm Mittagessen strahlend blauer Himmel, angenehme Temperaturen und hervorragende Bodenverhältnisse! Dass Stürze dabei net ausbleiben daran hab ich mich mittlerweile eh schon gewöhnt, so hat zum Beispiel jeder von uns einmal oben gleich beim Beginn der Strecke nähere Bekanntschaft mit der Einzäunung gemacht - die ganzen Leut drumrum sind glaub ich auf ihre Kosten gekommen  war heut überhaupt recht viel Fußvolk unterwegs, da haben wir eine Befahrung der Alternativstrecken (die man natürlich eh nicht befahren soll  ) lieber sein lassen...


----------



## karstb (12. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch eine CX-Runde über Schneeberg und Epprechtstein hinter mir. Am lustigsten war der Kommentar zweier Mountainbiker auf dem Schneeberg, als ich sie gefragt habe, wie denn der Weg zum Rudolfstein sei. Da meinten die tatsächlich, dass es mit meinem Crosser schon zu gefährlich sei, auf Schotterwegen zu fahren und ich solle doch den Teerweg runter fahren. So machten sie selbst es schließlich auch.
Ich hingegen ließ den Rudolfstein nicht rechts liegen. Der Weg war nicht so schlimm und ist mit dem MTB sicher kein Problem. Mit dem Crosser hingegen muss ich mich erst mal an meine neuen Grenzen gewöhnen. War aber trotzdem größtenteils fahrbar. Aber falls es doch nicht fahrbar ist, schmeren die 9kg auf dem Rücken auch nicht.
Schneeberg.kml


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Oktober 2008)

warst da mit dem NRS unterwegs?? is ja ne richtige Rennrunde, oder?
Die Steine auf dem Weg zum Rudolfstein sind halt aweng fies. Und die
Reitschule (H-Weg) bis auch runter?? da muss man doch hoch...gell Schu2000.

Ich war heut mal im Nebel auf der MTB7 unterwegs... erst bei der letzten
Auffahrt zum Döbraberg kam die Sonne raus. Naja was solls... Trails waren
gut.
Bei den Funtrails hab ich gleich mal einen Typen mit Hund erschreckt, als 
ich von Schwarzenbach runter kam  Mann konnte der schnell zu seinem
Vierbeiner laufen... und hat mir damit die Abfahrt vermasselt 

Ach und nen Luftfreien Reifen hat ich heute ausnahmsweise mal. Noch
vor der Bischofsmühle...unglaublich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karstb (12. Oktober 2008)

Ich? Nicht mit dem NRS, sondern mit dem Crosser. Das NRS hat auch leider keine 9kg. Keine Ahnung, ob ich bei der Reitschule vorbeigekommen bin, aber auf dem GE Track müsste das erkennbar sein.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Und die
> Reitschule (H-Weg) bis auch runter?? da muss man doch hoch...gell Schu2000.



Tztztz, was soll denn das heißen? Du wolltest doch letztes Mal net hoch weil Du keinen Bock auf so viel Bergauf hattest  war ja aber auch witzig den Kindertrupp zu beobachten wie einer nachm andern abgestiegen ist


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ....war ja aber auch witzig den Kindertrupp zu beobachten wie einer nachm andern abgestiegen ist



Tja die Schwerkraft in ihrer übelsten Form  Das nächste mal fahren
wir hoch....versprochen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Oktober 2008)

Ein super Wetter heute!!!!
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/205156

Bin heut dabei 4 Trails abgefahren, bei mir in der Gegend. Einer davon hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/205163
Herr Schu2000 kennt ihn. Letztes Jahr sind wir da runter. 

Heute waren es 41,6km, 760hm. Echt super Wetter, nicht zu kalt, nicht zu warm und purer Sonnenschein.


----------



## softcake (15. Oktober 2008)

Mahlzeit.

@HauDraufWieNix:

Kann es sein, dass wir Dir am vorletzten Wochenende am Hirschstein (Kornberg) begegnet sind? Wir waren ein paar Leute von den Figeras. Habe mich dort mit jemandem aus Helmetz unterhalten. Könntest Du gewesen sein.

@ karstb:

Ich seh' gerade, Du bist ja auch ein Quantec-Warrior 
Bin auch oft mit dem Crosser unterwegs. Bislang aber noch nicht im Hohen Gefichtelbirge. Falls Du mal eine Tour in Richtung Kornberg planst oder einen Guide für eine Tschechien-Runde brauchst -> Bitte melden.

Waren in diesem Jahr häufig in Tschechien. Gefällt mir mittlerweilen fast besser als das Fichtelgebirge. Vor allem hat man in Richtung Osten nahezu unbegrenzte Möglichkeiten...

softcake


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. Oktober 2008)

softcake schrieb:


> Mahlzeit.
> 
> @HauDraufWieNix:
> 
> Kann es sein, dass wir Dir am vorletzten Wochenende am Hirschstein (Kornberg) begegnet sind? Wir waren ein paar Leute von den Figeras. Habe mich dort mit jemandem aus Helmetz unterhalten. Könntest Du gewesen sein.



jupps war ich


----------



## softcake (16. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> jupps war ich





Noch was: Am Samstag, 25. Oktober, wird an den Fernwehpark Hof ein Schild von den Fichtelgebirgsracern übergeben. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn zu diesem Anlass möglichst viele Mountainbiker erscheinen könnten - von wegen Presse und so.

Wer also an diesem Tag noch nichts vorhat, möchte bitte um kurz vor 14 Uhr am Fernwehpark aufschlagen.

Mehr auf www.figera.de.

softcake


----------



## schu2000 (16. Oktober 2008)

softcake schrieb:


> Noch was: Am Samstag, 25. Oktober, wird an den Fernwehpark Hof ein Schild von den Fichtelgebirgsracern übergeben. Wir würden uns freuen, wenn zu diesem Anlass möglichst viele Mountainbiker erscheinen könnten - von wegen Presse und so.



Was hat es denn mit diesem Schild bzw. der Übergabe auf sich? Steht leider auch auf eurer Homepage nix näheres dazu...


----------



## Saddamchen (16. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit diesem Schild bzw. der Übergabe auf sich? Steht leider auch auf eurer Homepage nix näheres dazu...


Mensch Sven!!
Bestimmt soll das Schild Biker vor den Stichwaffen der Nordic Walker schützen!! (Schilder waren zumindest im Mittelalter als Schutz vor Lanzen in Einsatz).
Warum nicht auf bewährtes zurückgreifen?!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## softcake (17. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit diesem Schild bzw. der Übergabe auf sich? Steht leider auch auf eurer Homepage nix näheres dazu...



Da hast Du allerdings recht 

Info gibt's hier: http://www.fernweh-park.eu/deu/

softcake


----------



## schu2000 (17. Oktober 2008)

softcake schrieb:


> Da hast Du allerdings recht
> 
> Info gibt's hier: http://www.fernweh-park.eu/deu/
> 
> softcake



Ah jetzt ja...jetzt weiß ich wenigstens was dahintersteckt  man lernt doch nie aus, hab davon noch nie vorher was gehört...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. Oktober 2008)

Heute mit den Minion in 42a unterwegs... das is mal spaßfrei wenn es
bergauf geht... 
Aber bergab ist mit denen echt abgefahren was die an Grip haben. Da bleibst
wahrscheinlich an ner Wand kleben wenn du dagegen springst 

Morgen wollte ich evtl. mal rüber zum Döbraberg und da a bisl durch
die Gegend rollen. Kommt aber darauf an, wann ich heut nacht heimkomm.
Ansonsten würde ich so gegen 14 uhr rübereiern. Aber mal abwarten
was mein Kopf morgen sagt...der paßt dann wahrscheinlich gar nimmer
untern Helm


----------



## schu2000 (18. Oktober 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Heute mit den Minion in 42a unterwegs... das is mal spaßfrei wenn es bergauf geht...



Das kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Aber bergab ist mit denen echt abgefahren was die an Grip haben.



Das auch 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Da bleibst wahrscheinlich an ner Wand kleben wenn du dagegen springst



Das nicht, bin heut damit von nem Holzanlieger runtergerutscht...ok selbst schuld, zu langsam, zu gehemmt, zu rutschig. Vielleicht klappt das irgendwann mal besser 

Waren heut in Osternohe (hab ich da net irgendwo "Todesnohe" gelesen?), hab laut meinem Kollegen Schoschi dort den mittleren Flugschein gemacht  war scho geil dort! Aber da sind noch a paar richtige Monstersachen  naja vielleicht trau ich mich sowas ja auch irgendwann mal wenn ich groß und stark bin 
Video folgt später noch


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Waren heut in Osternohe (hab ich da net irgendwo "Todesnohe" gelesen?), hab laut meinem Kollegen Schoschi dort den mittleren Flugschein gemacht  war scho geil dort! Aber da sind noch a paar richtige Monstersachen  naja vielleicht trau ich mich sowas ja auch irgendwann mal wenn ich groß und stark bin
> Video folgt später noch



Wer da mal wieder sowas wie Todesnohe schreibt
Werd morgen wohl auch mal der Realität ins Auge schauen müssen

@Haudraufwienix: Tip...nim mal den High Roller 40a SlowReezey...danach fährt sich 42a SuperTacky bergauf wie ein CC Reifen...aber bergab auch
Mit dem kannst dann aber wirklich an der Wand fahren.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Oktober 2008)

Ach also wenn man sich net grad zwingt die ganz großen Dingens zu springen dann isses scho recht geil dort find ich!!
Die 40er Gummimischung gibts leider nimmer, die wollt ich zumindest vorne eigentlich auch 

Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet 
Gibts bei http://www.vimeo.com/2002250 auch noch in ner a weng besseren Qualität


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (21. Oktober 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ach also wenn man sich net grad zwingt die ganz großen Dingens zu springen dann isses scho recht geil dort find ich!!
> Die 40er Gummimischung gibts leider nimmer, die wollt ich zumindest vorne eigentlich auch
> 
> Ich hab da mal was vorbereitet
> Gibts bei http://www.vimeo.com/2002250 auch noch in ner a weng besseren Qualität




Klasse Filmchen, Sven


----------



## karstb (24. Oktober 2008)

Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde Crossen am morgigen Samstag? Vielleicht wird das Wetter ja gemütlicher als heute.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Oktober 2008)

also ich werd morgen gegen 13(13.30) Uhr Richtung Waldstein aufbrechen.
Dann zum See runter und dann mal sehen. Muss aber vorher noch die
Reifen wechseln... die 42a sind dann doch aweng mühsam zum Strecke
machen. Werd morgen mal Big Betty testen....Schande über mich, aber
die krieg ich schneller als die Maxxis Reifen.

@karstb
Wieso fährst du eigentlich überall mit dem Crosser hin? Ist doch prima
MTB-Gebiet.


----------



## karstb (24. Oktober 2008)

Hab leider kein MTB hier. Musste mich beim Umzug auf ein Bike beschränken und habe das NRS in die Winterpause geschickt. Dass es hier auch Sachen für's MTB gibt, wusste ich zwar, aber mit dem Crosser kann man vor der Haustür losfahren, während ich mit dem MTB jeden Meter Asphalt verabscheue. Trotzdem ist es sehr schwer, mit nur einem Rad zu leben
Sind ja nur noch zwei Monate...


----------



## softcake (25. Oktober 2008)

karstb schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Runde Crossen am morgigen Samstag? Vielleicht wird das Wetter ja gemütlicher als heute.



Hi,

vielleicht crosst Du heute zufällig mal nach Hof. Weißt schon, Schilderübergabe und so.

Wollte nur nochmal daran erinnern 

Werde heute wahrscheinlich auch mit der Rumpel hinfahren.

softcake


----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ich bins schon wieder 
Hab mir übers Wochenende mal zwei Testbikes geholt, das Jedi F1 und das Can Diggle von Canfield Brothers:





Gestern Ochsenkopf - Fazit: GEIL!!  Leider müssen die zwei Kisten morgen wieder zurückgebracht werden  aber wir haben ja ein schönes Erinnerungsvideo dran das wir quasi zum "Saisonabschluss" gemacht haben:





(bessere Qualität bei Vimeo)

Musik anmachen net vergessen  schaut leider immer noch teilweise so langsam aus, aufm Bike fühlt sich das ganz anders an...naja muss ich halt nächstes Jahr noch dran arbeiten um auf ordentliche Geschwindigkeiten zu kommen 
Das gute ist: da die Bikeparksaison jetzt so ziemlich rum ist bleiben euch weitere Videos von mir erstmal erspart - das schlechte: ich werd wohl ab nächster Saison öfter mal nen Digi-Camcorder dabei haben


----------



## LB Jörg (27. Oktober 2008)

Ahh...wiedr ein neues Werbevideo für den Ochsenkopf
Habe aber den Wallride zum Schluß auch noch erwartet

G.


----------



## schu2000 (27. Oktober 2008)

Ja hab mir auch mal euer Fichtlride-Logo geklaut 
Den Wallride hab ich ja zumindest zu Fuss mal ausprobiert  aber ich als Anfänger muss den nicht fahren...noch nicht


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. November 2008)

so das Edison hat heute die letzte Ölung für dieses Jahr bekommen und
befindet sich jetzt im Winterschlaf. 
Jetzt brauch ich nur noch n neuen Steuersatz im Hardtail und dann gehts
wieder mit Frontfederung durch den Winter.


----------



## schu2000 (2. November 2008)

Bei mir wird jetzt endlich mal das Opium wieder fit gemacht. Hat schon seitm AX (eigentlich schon vorher) ausgeschlagene Dämpferbuchsen. Hab gestern mal wieder ne GA-Runde gemacht, aber das Hardtail wird demnächst wegkommen - es muss Platz für neues geschaffen werden 
Ich bin sowieso schon mitten im Wintertraining - Biken Schwimmen Joggen. Krieg aber leider beim Joggen immer Probleme mitm Knie  da muss ich wohl mal zum Doc...
Heut wollt ich eigentlich nochmal okolieren, habs aber total vergeigt (Geldbeutel daheim vergessen...). Dafür hab ich ein paar Hometrails abgeklappert und dabei mein neues Spielzeug (Digi-Camcorder) getestet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ....beim Joggen immer Probleme mitm Knie....



kenn ich.... geht mir zur Zeit genauso 



schu2000 schrieb:


> ....Dafür hab ich ein paar Hometrails abgeklappert und dabei mein neues Spielzeug (Digi-Camcorder) getestet....



und is was nettes dabei rausgekommen??


----------



## schu2000 (2. November 2008)

> und is was nettes dabei rausgekommen??



Dauert noch. Bei Full HD-Aufzeichnung fallen ganz andere Datenmengen an als bei normalen Digicam-Videos. Musste erstmal noch Platz auf der Platte freischaufeln...


----------



## karstb (2. November 2008)

Ich habe auf der heutigen Runde ein paar wichtige Erkenntnisse gewonnen:
1. Eine Bananenschale eignet sich hervorragend zum Schmieren der Kette. Auch unter Umweltaspekten nicht zu verachten!
2. Wenn man Aufmerksamkeit erregen möchte, sollte man nicht mit mehr, sondern mit weniger Federweg unterwegs sein. Ein Herr schaute ganz verblüfft nach meinem "Rennmountainbike" und zwei MTBer schauten sehr skeptisch auf die dünnen Reifen, die spärliche Übersetzung und meinten, ob das nicht in den Armen wehtue.
3. 20km bei wenigen Metern Sicht auf total aufgeweichten Wegen durch einen Wald zu fahren, der immer gleich aussieht, und dabei vom kalten Wind das Wasser, das sich wegen des Nebels auf den Bäumen angesammelt hat, auf den Kopf zu bekommen, ist psychische Folter.
4. Auf dem Ochsenkopf war es sonnig, alles nordwestlich des Schneeberges war in eine Nebelsuppe bis oben hin eingetaucht.


----------



## maecs (2. November 2008)

Hi,
Waren heute im Höllental, König David runtergefahren, war top. Untergrund: Nass, Laub und Steine. Rad ist hin und hergeflutscht.


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und is was nettes dabei rausgekommen??



Muss noch ein bisschen mit dem Fokus und der Auflösung experimentieren. Full HD ist bei meiner jetzigen Hardwareausstattung ein bisschen arg zeitaufwändig...aber davon abgesehen kann man damit schon bessere Videos machen als mit der Digitalkamera 

Vimeo kanns wieder besser:
http://www.vimeo.com/2137318
(Nein ich fahr auf meinen Hometrails normalerweise nicht mit FF rum. Nur fürs Video )


----------



## LB Jörg (3. November 2008)

Schön
Durch die Radgeräusche hat man immer das Gefühl es wäre im Dschungel

G.


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Durch die Radgeräusche hat man immer das Gefühl es wäre im Dschungel



Deswegen auch ohne Musik, damit der wunderbare Klang des Hope-Freilaufs nicht getrübt wird 

Habs jetzt aber nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen, bei Vimeo geht nur ein HD-Video pro Woche deswegen bei mpora:

http://video.mpora.com/watch/NjgUFj347/


----------



## karstb (3. November 2008)

Schönes Video. Kann mir jemand ein MTB leihen? 17-18"


----------



## maecs (3. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Deswegen auch ohne Musik, damit der wunderbare Klang des Hope-Freilaufs nicht getrübt wird
> 
> Habs jetzt aber nochmal in besserer Qualität hochgeladen, bei Vimeo geht nur ein HD-Video pro Woche deswegen bei mpora:
> 
> http://video.mpora.com/watch/NjgUFj347/



Cool, wo war das? 
Äh, gibts eigentlich auch Mountainbikerinnen im Frankenwald?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Cool, wo war das?



Hier bei mir im "Großraum" Steinwiesen  die paar Sachen sind halt größtenteils leider recht kurz, da ist meistens das Verhältnis von Bergauf zu Bergab net so ganz optimal  und so viel Federweg wie meine Kiste hat braucht man eigentlich auch net wirklich.


maecs schrieb:


> Äh, gibts eigentlich auch Mountainbikerinnen im Frankenwald?



Keine Ahnung. Also meine Freundin weigert sich vehement mitm Mountainbike (oder allgemein mitm Fahrrad) bergauf zu fahren


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. November 2008)

hey Sven...nettes Video. 

Dumm nur das die Tage zum ausgiebig Biken gezählt sind. Naja das 
nächste Jahr kommt bestimmt.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Äh, gibts eigentlich auch Mountainbikerinnen im Frankenwald?



Noch keine gesehen...zumindest keine die gut aussieht  
Wer weiss wo die sich rumtreiben...auf den paar Trails jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ...zumindest keine die gut aussieht


----------



## schu2000 (3. November 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Dumm nur das die Tage zum ausgiebig Biken gezählt sind. Naja das
> nächste Jahr kommt bestimmt.



Jepp  und dann is endlich die große Fichtelgebirgsrunde fällig!!
Dann könn mer ja auch videografieren wenn genug Zeit und Muse vorhanden


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jepp  und dann is endlich die große Fichtelgebirgsrunde fällig!!
> Dann könn mer ja auch videografieren wenn genug Zeit und Muse vorhanden



Das mit Sicherheit... Ich hab auch schon die kleine Holzbrücke fürn H-Weg
im Keller liegen. Dann muss man vorm Weg nicht mehr absteigen. 
Bis dahin muss ich erstmal irgendwie versuchen soviel Grundlage wie möglich
durch den Winter zu bringen. Sonst fall ich im Frühjahr vom Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. November 2008)

ich muss mal wieder meine Lupine aufladen... Bis zum WE muss ich nochmal
im Dunkeln fahren


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. November 2008)

ich seh schon....der Frankenwald-Fred verschwindet jetzt bis April in den unendlichen Weiten des Forums


----------



## karstb (7. November 2008)

Ich hab' mir für morgen folgende Tour vorgenommen. Start ca. 10-11h bei Birk. Muss vorher noch eine neue Speiche in mein HR einbauen, die es leider letztes WE zerhauen hat.
Falls jemand mitkommen will, gerne. Ist allerdings größtenteils Schotterwege und auch ein bisschen Asphalt.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. November 2008)

noch einer der mehr im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs ist... 
11 Uhr ist für mich noch zu früh. Muss morgen Vormittag noch a paar
Sachen erledigen, und komm frühestens Mittags aufs Rad... 

Da haste dir aber auch ne schöne Runde vorgenommen...80Km?


----------



## schu2000 (7. November 2008)

Hmmm....das muss natürlich verhindert werden 
Nuja hab heut wieder die Leichtbaubereifung aufs Marin aufgezogen, die DH-Bereifung wird ja jetzt wahrscheinlich erstmal eh net so oft benötigt  außerdem schauts mit den weißen Felgen einfach heiß aus find ich  und ich test jetzt mal den Maxxis Ardent, bin gespannt wie der sich macht (Bild is aber net von heut).





Ich glaub ich lass mir den DH-LRS auch neu einspeichen, und zwar auch mit weißen Felgen  werds übern Winter eh a bisserl umbauen, da gibts z.B. leichtere Kurbeln (Saint  ), m.M. nach bessere Bremsen (Saint oder Formula The One), leichtere Gabel (irgendwie gefällt mir die Boxxer immer mehr, is halt Doppelbrücke) und mal schauen was sonst noch ein bisschen!
Ach und das Opium wird nächste Woche auch wieder fit gemacht!! 

Morgen nachmittag arbeiten  und das wo's wettermäßig doch nicht mal so schlecht ausschaut...hoffentlich kann ich wenigstens früh mal a halbe Stunde auf Achse...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. November 2008)

musst halt zeitig aufstehen 

sieht schon schick aus mit den weissen Felgen


----------



## schu2000 (7. November 2008)

Naja um 8e gibts Frühstück. Dann muss daheim noch weng klar Schiff gemacht werden. Dann is hoffentlich noch a weng Zeit...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. November 2008)

werd morgen das Hartteil herrichten... gar keine Lust dazu.
So ungefedert durchn Winter bäh! 

Naja 5 Monate....der Countdown läuft!!


----------



## schu2000 (8. November 2008)

Das entwickelt sich hier schon wieder zu nem reinen Dialog zwischen uns beiden. Wo isn eigentlich der klaa Zwerch, von dem liest mer ja gar nix mehr. Naja so als Schönwetterbiker hat mers ja jetzt eh nimmer so gut


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. November 2008)

Jetzt musst scho auf Schlammpackung stehen  Sobald der Steuersatz
im HT drin is isses auch wieder voll Einsatzbereit. Dann gehts los


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

Da seit ihr ja noh weniger wie bei uns

Wegetechnisch ist´s aber echt top und ansich unschlammig zur Zeit.
Zumindest was ich gstern aus dem Auto raus am Oko gesehen hab.

Und im Winter gibts eh nichts besseres als auf gefrohrenen Boden zu fahren

@scho3000: Ja mit den weißen Felgen schauts echt gut aus. 
Aber des mit dem  Reifenwechsel oder Laufradwechsel, je nach Eis, bergab und Leichtlauf, hab ich dieses Jahr endlich beendet.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (8. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Und im Winter gibts eh nichts besseres als auf gefrohrenen Boden zu fahren



Solange sich unter einer oberflächlichen Oberflächenschneeschicht net zentimeterdickes wenn nicht noch mehr Eis befindet...damit hab ich letzten Winter schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> @scho3000: Ja mit den weißen Felgen schauts echt gut aus.
> Aber des mit dem  Reifenwechsel oder Laufradwechsel, je nach Eis, bergab und Leichtlauf, hab ich dieses Jahr endlich beendet.



Also mit dem Reifenlaufradbremsscheibensatteljustierungswechsel bin ich auch noch net wirklich zufrieden. Hab aber heut früh wieder gemerkt dass sich die wohl knapp 1,5kg weniger an den Laufrädern + 60er Gummimischung beim Reintreten schon heftigst bemerkbar machen  das is dann schon ein ganz anderes Gefühl beim Reintreten! Da muss ich mir noch nen für alles brauchbaren Kompromiss ausdenken. Und mir noch ne große Portion Beinkraft antrainieren


----------



## KlanerZwerg (8. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Das entwickelt sich hier schon wieder zu nem reinen Dialog zwischen uns beiden. Wo isn eigentlich der klaa Zwerch, von dem liest mer ja gar nix mehr. Naja so als Schönwetterbiker hat mers ja jetzt eh nimmer so gut


Da geb ich dir recht. Bin seit dem 20.10. nicht mehr gefahren (sehr lange Zeit). Aber da ich arbeitssuchend war, und mir eine Arbeitsstelle gesucht und gefunden habe (am Montag gehts los), hatte ich kaum Zeit die paar Sonnenstrahlen zu nutzen. Zudem ich bei mir zu Hause n bisschen renoviert habe, war ich da schon fast ne Woche nur am arbeiten.



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Jetzt musst scho auf Schlammpackung stehen


So in etwa??? 
Is n Bild nach meiner letzten Tour am 20.10.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Solange sich unter einer oberflächlichen Oberflächenschneeschicht net zentimeterdickes wenn nicht noch mehr Eis befindet...damit hab ich letzten Winter schon so meine Erfahrungen gemacht...



Spikereifen sind natürlich Pflicht.

Und mit nicht mehr existenten Reifenwechselproblem meinte ich des so.
Also letztes Jahr mußte ich noch umstecken, hatte aber die gleiche Bremse und des ging ohne Probs (is2000 halt).
Dieses Jahr brauch ich des nimmer weil ich am Switch meinem Tourenrad  BB´s drauf hab und als Dh´ler mit anständigen Reifen hab ich ja des Moorehuhn.
Und für den Winter nimm ich aber eh immer des RMX und da kommen halt die Spikereife drauf und bleiben den kompletten Winter droben.
Und je nach Wetter und Lustlage greif ich mir halt des passende

Gibt nämlich im Winter nichts besseres wie viel Federweg und Spikereifen.
Mußt mal den Winter eine Tour mitfahren, dann weißte warum

G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Spikereifen sind natürlich Pflicht.



Ich werd wieder meine Ice Spiker auflegen... die waren letztes Jahr schon
gut. 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> So in etwa???



genau so... aber das ist ja wohl minimum, oder?


----------



## schu2000 (8. November 2008)

@Jöag: aso die Reifenlaufradbremswechselproblematik hast Du einfach mit genügend Material erschlagen...für alle möglichen Bodenverhältnisse ein passend bereiftes Gefährt  verdammt ich brauch unbedingt noch ein oder fünf Bikes!
Dann werd ich mir doch auch mal nen Satz Spikereifen holen  wenns überhaupt nen gescheiten Winter gibt...wobei aber bei euch in den Fichtel Mountains die Verhältnisse wahrscheinlich eh winterlicher werden dürften als bei uns


----------



## schu2000 (8. November 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Da geb ich dir recht. Bin seit dem 20.10. nicht mehr gefahren (sehr lange Zeit). Aber da ich arbeitssuchend war, und mir eine Arbeitsstelle gesucht und gefunden habe (am Montag gehts los), hatte ich kaum Zeit die paar Sonnenstrahlen zu nutzen. Zudem ich bei mir zu Hause n bisschen renoviert habe, war ich da schon fast ne Woche nur am arbeiten.



Oh nix mehr BW?
Wann steigt die Wohnungsrenovierungsparty?  Also die Party bei der die Wohnung wieder in einen renovierungsbedürftigen Zustand versetzt wird


----------



## LB Jörg (8. November 2008)

Spikereifen sind wirklich nur bei eisigem Gelände nötig.
Für normale Schneewege taugt jeder normal Reifen.
Aber wenn man Oko oder Kösseine fährt und die klassischen  Bergabvarianten wählt dann kommt man um Spikes nimmer rum.
So vereiste Forststraßen sind dann auch echt ein Traum zu fahren

Kann dir gleich einen Reifentip geben. Net daste dir lange Gedanken machst welchen
Hatte erst den Schwalbe...war ansich echt gut. Bin dann aber, wie alle irgendwann, auf Nokian Extreme umgestiegen.
Der ist besser wenn Felsen zwischendurch rausschauen und hat mehr Durchschlagschutz.
Doch dann sah ich den einzig wahren und mußte den haben, weil die anderen immer so dünn sind...den Nokian Freddys Revenze 336.
Mußte ich unbedingt haben, also die Leichtversion davon. Net die DH Variante.
Also wenn du zuviel Geld übrieg hast nimm den...wenn net den Nokian Extreme.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (8. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ...den Nokian Freddys Revenze 336.



witzigerweise hab ich mir genau den grad angeschaut. Und dachte mir "Schei$$e ist der teuer"  na mal schauen.

Hab heut früh die erste Ausfahrt mitm Maxxis Ardent gemacht. Also der leichte 1ply, 60er Gummimischung (hat aber im Vergleich zu den anderen 1ply Maxxis ne dickere Karkasse). War schon mal ganz ordentlich, hab ihn allerdings im Moment nur vorne drauf weil ich nur einen zum Testen hab. Muss morgen noch weng mehr damit fahren. Is bloß doof dass es den außer in der 60er Mischung nur als 3C gibt...schweineteuer das Ding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maecs (8. November 2008)

Mal was anderes. Frage: Wie würdet Ihr einen mobilen Drop bauen?


----------



## karstb (8. November 2008)

War von euch heute jemand auf der Kösseine? Mir sind da ca. 5 Biker begegnet (bzw. ich hab sie überholt). War schon merkwürdig; den ganzen Tag niemanden getroffen (kein einziger Wanderer auf dem Schneeberg, ganz wenige auf dem Oko), und dann ein halbes Dutzend Biker auf der Kösseine.
Achso, als mobilen Drop könnte man doch sowas nehmen:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hinten drauffahren, vorne runterdroppen.


----------



## maecs (9. November 2008)

Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Angebote.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. November 2008)

karstb schrieb:


> War von euch heute jemand auf der Kösseine?



ich war nur mit dem RR unterwegs... bin mal nach Kronach runter und
wieder heim. Is schon komisch so kurze Runden zu fahren.


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2008)

So ich war heut ganz fleißig, früh ca. zwei Stunden auf Achse gewesen und jetzt nachmittag nochmal drei Stunden. Mit dem Laufradumbau hat sich auch meine Reichweite wieder deutlich erhöht, bin wohl doch nicht so unfit wie ich dachte. Vielleicht sollt ich auch versuchen das Problem auf die Jörg-Art zu erledigen  Mist schon wieder vergessen Lotto zu spielen. Mitm Camcorder und meiner Stativsammlung die ich mittlerweile schon hab hab ich auch wieder a bissl rumprobiert! Wetter war meist einigermaßen trocken, manchmal nicht, Boden war feucht und teilweise lustig schmierig und schön matschig wars an einigen Stellen auch  ich war heut irgendwie mal wieder einfach zu motiviert zum Biken, ich glaub ich hätt selbst bei Dauerregen ne Runde gedreht.
Der absolute Kracher war aber vorhin als ich von einem Trail zu nem andern gefahren bin und ich dabei hier quer durch Steinwiesen musste. Fragt mich doch tatsächlich ein älteres Paar ob ich den Radweg suche!?!  Klar, ich wollt mitm 17,x kg-Freerider mit 180mm und mitm FF-Helm am Rucksack ne GA-Runde drehen...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Klar, ich wollt mitm 17,x kg-Freerider mit 180mm und mitm FF-Helm am Rucksack ne GA-Runde drehen...



hätt ich jetzt aber auch vermutet 

Ich war heut net fleißig... hat geregnet und ich bin zu faul zum Bike
putzen. War deshalb zuhause aufm Ergobike gesessen. Niemand weiter
im Haus....dazu Rammstein bei angenehmer Lautstärke.... da geht was!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (9. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ........ Mitm Camcorder und meiner Stativsammlung die ich mittlerweile schon hab hab ich auch wieder a bissl rumprobiert! Wetter w..............



Heißt des es gibt bald wieder was zu sehen?

Wäre ja fast mim Stefan jetzt bei Dunkelheit noch auf den Oko geradelt,regnet aber schon wieder...zum Glück

G.


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt des es gibt bald wieder was zu sehen?



Jaein. Früher oder später schon, aber dann was längeres mit passend Musik dazu, gscheitem Schnitt und so  aber da muss ich erst noch ein paar mehr Aufnahmen machen und mir bei Gelegenheit ne arme Seele suchen die dann mal als Kameramann herhalten muss. Ein paar Schwenks wären halt auch mal net schlecht...



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wäre ja fast mim Stefan jetzt bei Dunkelheit noch auf den Oko geradelt,regnet aber schon wieder...zum Glück



Hmmm...Nightridezeit


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> .....bei Gelegenheit ne arme Seele suchen die dann mal als Kameramann herhalten muss....



na da bin ich doch glatt dabei! spätestens in der kommenden Saison musste
die Cam dann mitnehmen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (9. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oh nix mehr BW?


Der Bund is für mich seit Ende Sept vorbei. Und ab morgen gehts weiter mit Geldverdienen.


----------



## schu2000 (9. November 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> na da bin ich doch glatt dabei! spätestens in der kommenden Saison musste die Cam dann mitnehmen



Na Logo  ham ja bei unseren letzten Trailerkundungen am Schneekopf schon nicht mal Bilder gemacht, da sind dann ein paar bewegte Bilder ein Muss


----------



## schu2000 (12. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Heißt des es gibt bald wieder was zu sehen?





schu2000 schrieb:


> Jaein. ....



Hmmm ich konnts mir irgendwie doch net verkneifen zumindest was gaaanz kurzes hochzuladen  als Material für ein längeres Video taugt mir das eh noch net. Das muss alles schneller gehn...viiiiieeeeel schneller 

http://www.vimeo.com/2223875


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> 2 Weizen = lockerer auf´m Rad = offene Bremse = schneller = bessere Haltung, weil vergessen CC-mäßig nach hinten zu gehen...[/url]




... weil Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit 

hab gerade mein Enduro wieder fahrtauglich zuhause...mit neuem 
Vorbau (nur noch halb so lang wie der alte  )

und


----------



## maecs (14. November 2008)

Hab mir was zusammengebaut. Hinten drauffahren, vorne runterdroppen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Hab mir was zusammengebaut. Hinten drauffahren, vorne runterdroppen.



und kein Bild??


----------



## schu2000 (14. November 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ... weil Geschwindigkeit bringt Sicherheit







HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> hab gerade mein Enduro wieder fahrtauglich zuhause...mit neuem
> Vorbau (nur noch halb so lang wie der alte  )
> 
> und



Die Gustl war am einen der beiden Canfield Brothers-Testbikes die mer vor ein paar Wochen mal übers Wochenende hatten. Die hat mich jetzt net so überzeugt, lag aber hauptsächlich an den Hebeln, die waren in etwa so toll wie die Siebeneinhalb-Finger-Bremshebel der Felgenbremsen an meinem Hardtail...hast Du da andere Hebels dran? Da war die Formula The One am andern Bike schon ganz anders, noch dazu mit der 220er Scheibe vorne war die ziemlich brachial aber doch gut zu dosieren find ich  leider kostet die The One auch ganz ordentlich was 



maecs schrieb:


> Hab mir was zusammengebaut. Hinten drauffahren, vorne runterdroppen.



Na wer macht denn so was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maecs (14. November 2008)

Erstmal von den Experten die Kritiken anhören, dann morgen vll. ein Pic.


----------



## maecs (15. November 2008)

Hier mein mobiler Honker.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Hier mein mobiler Honker.



und das ist stabil? Sieht ja gut aus. Man muss aber ziemlich genau 
drauffahren, oder?

Sowas in der Richtung müsste man am Waldstein installieren. Aber die
Brücke fürn H-Weg hab ich eh schon im Keller liegen. Dann muss man
nicht mehr über die Rinne stolpern.


----------



## maecs (15. November 2008)

Stimmt, man muß genau drauffahren, zur Not kan man das ja ändern. In 2 min aufgebaut. Abbauen und in die Wicken schmeißen. Auf jedenfall geil der Spaßmobilhonker. Ähnlich wie im Schwimmbad vom Sprungbrett.


----------



## schu2000 (15. November 2008)

Na das Teil schießt einen bestimmt ordentlich raus  könnt ich hier auch mal brauchen. War heut nachmittag an einem meiner Trails an einer Stelle wo man schön hüpfen kann und hab dort das Springen-und-dabei-versuchen-irgendwie-gut-auszuschauen geübt...also wildes Lenker querstellen, Bike unter sich irgendwie rumwurschdeln usw.  naja und noch weng Kurven fahren, ein paar hakelige Stellen geübt und sonstwas. Ist doch bemerkenswert aus welch üblen Situationen man immer noch sturzfrei rauskommt, wenn das Vorderrad an einer sehr kurvigen und auch holprigen Stelle wilde Eskapaden macht und man trotzdem heil durchkommt. Und ich glaub mein Wintertraining macht sich jetzt schon bemerkbar, war bergauf schon ganz ordentlich unterwegs 
Bin mal aufs morgige Wetter gespannt. Wollt eigentlich früh ne GA-Runde einlegen und nachmittag noch weng mitm Marin rumhüpfen...mal schauen ob des was wird.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Bin mal aufs morgige Wetter gespannt. Wollt eigentlich früh ne GA-Runde einlegen und nachmittag noch weng mitm Marin rumhüpfen...mal schauen ob des was wird.



so wie es zur Zeit aussieht is wohl wieder ne Ergobikerunde angesagt. 
Sobald ich meine Steckachse aus der Gabel rauskrieg kann ich auch endlich
das Enduro wieder fit machen.

Gustl bei Magura gehabt... komplett Service... is wirklich geil geworden.
Leider geht der Bremsbelag nimmer so schön zurück wie vorher. Evtl. 
zuviel Öl drin. Muss das Ding erstmal wieder zum Händler bringen, da ich
kein Entlüftungskit hier hab. 

Also Plan B: Die alten Bremsen wieder drauf... krieg ich doch die 
verdammte Steckachse nicht mehr auf. Altes Problem der Fox Gabel...
Die Kappe dreht sich aus der Achse - somit bleibt diese wo sie ist 
Hab grad mal nen Versuch mit Sekundenkleber gestartet. Loctite hab ich
keins zur Verfügung... nun warte ich mal ne Stunde und hoffe.

Sollte es morgen trocken bleiben, könnt ich mich zu ner Eddi Runde hinreißen lassen. Bin grad echt zu faul zum Bike schrubben. Und abends
muss ich schon wieder nach Österreich gurken


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. November 2008)

Wetter ist :kotz:

dann werd ich mich mal wieder um meine Steckachse kümmern!


----------



## schu2000 (16. November 2008)

Ach Du Mädchen  als Du vorhin geschrieben hast war ich schon ne knappe Stunde unterwegs. Bei ständigem feinstem Nieselregen, fiesem Gegenwind und eigentlich viel zu wenig Motivation um bei so nem Wetter zu fahren. War dann aber doch knapp zwei Stunden unterwegs.
Wenns aufn Nachmittag noch ein bisschen besser würde wär ich aber trotzdem ganz froh...


----------



## schu2000 (16. November 2008)

Hmmm...draußen schauts jetzt net wirklich besser aus. Aber zumindest kommt im Moment kein so feines nasses Zeug von oben runtergefallen. Das doofe ist dass das Wetterradar den Nieselregen scheinbar gar nicht anzeigt. Naja was solls, jetzt bin ich schon einmal nass geworden bis auf die Knochen, da kommts auf ein zweites Mal auch nimmer an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Ja des mit dem Wetterradar ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Aber bei mir nieselts immernoch

G.


----------



## schu2000 (16. November 2008)

Dann komm halt mal vorbei, bei uns wird man im Moment nur von unten nass


----------



## LB Jörg (16. November 2008)

Den Frankenwald muß ich bei schönerem Wetter mal erkunden.
Aber vielleicht wird des ja dieses Jahr, bzw. demnächst, noch was

G.


----------



## maecs (16. November 2008)

Bin heut mal die NW Wege in und um Bad Steben abgefahren. Hatte Glück: Kein Regen.


----------



## tomu (17. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Hier mein mobiler Honker.



Honker! 
Hey meacs des bist ja du!
Klappt es die Wochn mal mit ner Abendrunde?

gruß tomu
============


----------



## maecs (17. November 2008)

Eventuell von drei bis es dunkel wird gerne. Später eher schlecht wegen Dunkelheit.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (17. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Bin heut mal die NW Wege in und um Bad Steben abgefahren. Hatte Glück: Kein Regen.



hmm. Krötenmühle oder?? Da rechts ist die Grenze in den "Osten". Bist du auch an der Zeitelwaidt durchgefahren??
(Flüstermodus an: Weil von da aus bis zur Krötenmühle nunter gibts n schönen Trail.  :Flüstermodus aus)
Ich bin nur am Samstag ne kleene Runde gefahren. Wer kam mir im Froschbachtal entgegen und hat freundlich gegrüßt?? Im ersten Moment dacht ich, es war der HauDraufWieNix, aber er auf dem flachen Terrain??? neee, er kennt ja nur Berge jenseits der 800Hm. 
Es könnte jemand von hier sein, weil er so auf mein Bike eek gestarrt hat.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. November 2008)

ne ich hätte mal angehalten....


----------



## Kulminator (19. November 2008)

juhu ... Kachelmann hat den ersten Schnee vorhergesagt...


----------



## schu2000 (19. November 2008)

Na hoffentlich stimmts auch! Hab richtig Bock drauf total zugeschneite Wege runterzuheizen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. November 2008)

Ich werd mich wahrscheinlich am Samstag auch aufs Bike schwingen. Wenn es nicht allzu heftig wird, wie die meteos alle sagen.
Freu mich schon richtig aufn Schnee.


----------



## Kulminator (20. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich stimmts auch! Hab richtig Bock drauf total zugeschneite Wege runterzuheizen



genau, darauf hab ich auch richtig Böcke --- nur was mich noch viel heisser macht sind verschneite Wege bei Nacht. Stellt euch eine jungfräuliche Schneedecke im Lichtkegel Kegel von 480 Lumen vor  ... da grinse ich fast um 360 Grad (Zitat Rocky)...


----------



## schu2000 (21. November 2008)

Hehe....leise rieselt der Schneeeeeee


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. November 2008)

Was war das denn mal für ne wettervorhersage!!
N ganzen Tag sollte es schneien und was war? n bisschen was zu früh und am Nachmittag mal n kleiner schauer.  zwischendruch sonnenschein pur (fast).  und wo sind die vorhergesagten 15cm neuschnee??? Hab mich schon so auf ne schneetour gefreut
 Aus der wird dann wohl nix mehr,....vlt fahr ich aus frust trotzdem ne runde egal bei was fürn untergrund.


----------



## Kulminator (22. November 2008)

Moin Miteinander, wo bleibt der aktuelle Schneebericht aus FrankNForrest? Muss doch über Nacht einiges passiert sein?


----------



## schu2000 (22. November 2008)

Hmm nuja. Geschneit hats schon, aber hier in Steinwiesen isses zumindest net sooo viel. Zumindest innerorts. Aber ich werd dann heut ab mittag rum mal gucken wie es auf den Hügeln ringsrum ausschaut 
Wie schauts in den höheren Lagen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wie schauts in den höheren Lagen aus?



Auf 560 Hm´s in Neusorg schauts gut aus...draußen schaben schon überall die die Schneewegtuschaufeln.
Werd wohl heute mal auf den Oko rauf schauen.
Aber wird wohl echt kalt die nächsten Tage.

G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. November 2008)

Schneealarm  

Werd gleich mal schauen ob mein HT fertig ist... muss jetzt gleich mal
zum Händler fahren. Wenn dann kommen die Spikes drauf. Jetzt
könnten die Wege noch gut fahrbar sein.


----------



## maecs (22. November 2008)

Habt Ihr eigentlich alle ein Winterbike?


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Ja, ich schon.
Werds jetzt gleich fahrfertig machen.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (22. November 2008)

Danke für den umfassenden Schneebericht 
Winterbike? Hmmm...eins mit net so gar viel Federweg ist momentan gar net fahrtüchtig, eins mit nur einem Federweg ist nur für dieses doofe Zeug was sich "GA" nennt und eines mit weng mehr Federweg für.....n Rest  ich brauch unbedingt mehr Bikes


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

@Schu3000: Gerade im Winter braucht man viel Ferderweg...man sieht ja nie wo man dagegenfährt
Und außerdem werden es meist weniger Hm´s also braucht man zum Ausgleich auch mehr Radgewicht.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (22. November 2008)

Dann mach ich mal wieder die schwere Bereifung drauf, so zu Trainingszwecken  aber Moment da brauch ich noch die Reifen in 60 weil die 42er ja bei den Außenniedrigtemperaturen hart werden...Mist schon wieder Geld ausgeben...

Könnt schon noch ein bisschen weißer werden draußen, aber es schneit ja noch


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. November 2008)

Also bei uns hats schon a bisl was hingeschneit aber mein Winterbike
is noch net fertig. Das heißt ich werd heut in Gedanken draußen fahren.


----------



## schu2000 (22. November 2008)

Schön war die erste Schneeausfahrt!! Nur hat leider nach Befahrung des ersten Hügels und der ersten lustigen Abfahrt der Freilauf schlapp gemacht, also war erstmal heim schieben angesagt  naja nach a bissl rumreparierversuchen hab ich dann mein anderes Hinterrad draufgemacht...
Mir sind glaub ich bloß die neuen Fahrbedingungen mental noch nicht so ganz bewusst, hab mich ein paar mal wegen ziemlich überhöhter Geschwindigkeit in den Schnee gelegt...aber zum Glück fällt man ja weich  und langsam is ja auch langweilig 
Aber ich glaub nen Satz Spikereifen werd ich mir auch holen...die wären an manchen Stellen (bergauf noch mehr als bergab) recht nützlich gewesen...





(ich musste allerdings noch etwas nachhelfen damit das Bike von allein stehen bleibt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

Leiste dir auf jedenfall die Freddys, haben auf Schnee wesentlich mehr Traktion im direkten Vergleich zu den Schwalbe.
Haben heute den direkten Vergleich auf den Oko rauf gehabt.
Aber wirste eh schon im "Freeriden im Fichtelgebirge" Thraed gelesen haben

G.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (22. November 2008)

geiles Foto schu!!
Ich wollt heut auch mal rauf in größere Höhen (Döbraberg), aber kurz nach Straßdorf ging nix mehr. Wind, lockerer Schnee und vereiste Fahrbahn machten das weiterkommen unmöglich. Also bin ich dann wieder zurückgefahren. Schneeverwehungen auf der Straße machen doch kein spaß. Bevor ich zurückgefahren bin hab ich noch schnell ein foto gemacht. In den 2 Minuten die ich da stand, bildete sich durch den Wind ne kleine Eisschicht am Bike!! 
Aber es hat super spaß gemacht, vor allem wenn der Freilauf nicht durchdreht, wie beim alten Bike des ich hab. Einfach nur Klasse und morgen fahr ich mal zu meinen Großeltern, die werden Augen machen. Nach dem Motto:"Buah, wu kimmst du denn her!?"


----------



## schu2000 (22. November 2008)

Jepp hab ich klar scho gsehn 
Wenn die bloß net so teuer wären...für einen Satz von denen krieg ich ja schon meine neue Saint-Kurbel  und dann is hier bei uns wahrscheinlich in ein paar Wochen der ganze Schnee-Spuk eh schon wieder vorbei, Klimawandel lässt grüßen


----------



## schu2000 (22. November 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> In den 2 Minuten die ich da stand, bildete sich durch den Wind ne kleine Eisschicht am Bike!!



Ja das hat ich heut auch schon, lauter gefrorene Wassertropfen am Lenker. Und der Umwerfer bzw. Schaltzug is auch fest, da muss irgendwo Wasser drin sein dass gefroren is. Sch*** drauf, is eh bald ka Umwerfer mehr dran 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> morgen fahr ich mal zu meinen Großeltern, die werden Augen machen. Nach dem Motto:"Buah, wu kimmst du denn her!?"



Das kenn ich auch so ähnlich: "Bei dem Wetter kannst doch net Fahrrad fahren, Du holst Dir doch a Erkältung"


----------



## LB Jörg (22. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jepp hab ich klar scho gsehn
> Wenn die bloß net so teuer wären...für einen Satz von denen krieg ich ja schon meine neue Saint-Kurbel  und dann is hier bei uns wahrscheinlich in ein paar Wochen der ganze Schnee-Spuk eh schon wieder vorbei, Klimawandel lässt grüßen



Mußt ja davon ausgehen das sich die Art von Reifen net abfahren und mindestens 5 Jahre oder ewig halten.
Dem Emän seine sind denke ich schon gut 5Jahre alt und kannst dir ja vorstellen wir viel der fährt

G.


----------



## schu2000 (22. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Mußt ja davon ausgehen das sich die Art von Reifen net abfahren und mindestens 5 Jahre oder ewig halten.
> Dem Emän seine sind denke ich schon gut 5Jahre alt und kannst dir ja vorstellen wir viel der fährt



Stimmt natürlich auch wieder, des is a Langzeitinvestition...nächste Woche gibts wieder Kohle da werd ich dann mal a Bestellung machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (23. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> @Schu   Neufang?



Klein-Sibirien  gut erkannt


----------



## maecs (23. November 2008)

Mit nem Fahrrad die Spur zu halten kann schwer sein!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Mit nem Fahrrad die Spur zu halten kann schwer sein!



bei Neuschnee isses relativ einfach. Blöd wirds wenn schon n paar Leute
durchgelaufen sind und die Abdrücke vereist sind. Dann wirds mehr ein
geeier als fahren.


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

So wieder auf Tour gewesen heute! Knapp 4 Stunden Bike on Snow, 36km, gut 1000 Hömes die sich aber wegen der Bodenverhältnisse in meinen Beinen eher nach mindestens 2000 anfühlen...beim letzten Anstieg hatte ich dann auf ziemlich zu kämpfen, meine Beine sind jetzt leer...
Bild gibts heute leider nur in Grau, sowohl Sonne als auch blauer Himmel haben durch Abwesenheit geglänzt...was dem Spaß aber keinem Abbruch tat, bergab ists einfach nur ein Riesenspaß!! Dafür hab ich die mal die Schneeflocken geblitzdingst 





@playbike: der Flößerwegtrail is bei den Verhältnissen ne super Gaudi, da kommt man sich vor wie ne Flipperkugel


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. November 2008)

Huuh! Bin vor ner Stunde zurück von der Tour heute. Es war teilweise ganz schön heftig gewesen. In höheren Lagen wars schon so windig, dass sich schnell n paar Schneeverwehungen gebildet haben. Auf Feldwegen kam ich gar nicht mehr durch. Bild 1 unten ist zwischen Geroldsgrün und Bobengrün (man sieht, dass die Schneeräumer kaum eine Chance hatten da Oben!!), Bild 2 ist die Vereisung am Fahrrad nach der Tour zu erkennen. So viel wars noch nie bei mir. Wird bei euch wahrscheinlich genauso sein, falls ihr gefahren seit.
Schade Wochenende schon wieder vorbei. Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee bis nächstes WE liegen.


----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

Jepp hoff ich auch.
Der Wind war teilweise echt übel. Sobald man ausm Wald rausgekommen is auf ne offene Fläche isses ganz schön frisch geworden. Zum Glück hatte ich meine Sturmhaube dabei sonst wären mir wohl meine Öhrchen abgefroren 
Hab hinten momentan den Maxxis Ardent der macht sich im Schnee auch nicht mal so schlecht. Wird nicht so schnell zu wie manch anderer Reifen  wenn der Schnee tiefer wird und man auch keine Spur mehr hat in der man fahren kann is aber irgendwann auch Ende...vorne hat mir der Ardent aber gar net getaugt, Bremsgrip: ungenügend...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. November 2008)

au mann und ich hab grad kein Bike da!!! Will auch durchn Schnee rumpeln.
Nächstes WE werd ichs hoffentlich wieder hier haben, und dann gehts raus.
Wahrscheinlich ist dann der erste Schnee wieder weg


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


>



Nanu!! Dei Bike sieht noch so sauber aus. So ganz ohne Schnee (fast).


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. November 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Nanu!! Dei Bike sieht noch so sauber aus. So ganz ohne Schnee (fast).



hat er wahrscheinlich vorher noch schnell geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (23. November 2008)

Na hab grad nochmal im Originalbild rangezoomt, da is am Unterrohr scho Schnee dran, den sieht mer bloß wegen dem Blickwinkel net so wirklich


----------



## maecs (23. November 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Huuh! Bin vor ner Stunde zurück von der Tour heute. Es war teilweise ganz schön heftig gewesen. In höheren Lagen wars schon so windig, dass sich schnell n paar Schneeverwehungen gebildet haben. Auf Feldwegen kam ich gar nicht mehr durch. Bild 1 unten ist zwischen Geroldsgrün und Bobengrün (man sieht, dass die Schneeräumer kaum eine Chance hatten da Oben!!), Bild 2 ist die Vereisung am Fahrrad nach der Tour zu erkennen. So viel wars noch nie bei mir. Wird bei euch wahrscheinlich genauso sein, falls ihr gefahren seit.
> Schade Wochenende schon wieder vorbei. Hoffentlich bleibt der Schnee bis nächstes WE liegen.



Is doch Streusalz auf der Straße, macht Dir das nix aus, wegen der Fahrradteile?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Is doch Streusalz auf der Straße, macht Dir das nix aus, wegen der Fahrradteile?



deswegen fahr ich nur mitm Hardtail im Winter. Da sind nur günstige
Teile dran, bei denen es egal ist ob se nachm Winter in Schrott wandern.
wobei mein HT jetzt schon recht lang durchhält.


----------



## maecs (24. November 2008)

Mist. Fahren geht kaum, wenn dann mehr schieben. Es sei denn. Beispiel:http://www.vimeo.com/611042


----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. November 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Is doch Streusalz auf der Straße, macht Dir das nix aus, wegen der Fahrradteile?



Streusalz?? Hab ich da oben bei Geroldsgrün gar nicht gemerkt, war ja alles mit Schnee bedeckt. Und sonst auch überall war alles mit Schnee bedeckt. Sogar im Wald!!
Wegen meinen Fahrradteilen mach ich mir keine Sorgen. Ich bin zwar net so der Bike-Bastler, aber Ende März oder etwas später wird mein Bike mit Hilfe von meinem Dealer auseinandergebaut und Grundgesäubert. So das ich dann im Frühjahr quasi von vorne anfangen kann, es zu beschmutzen!!


----------



## tomu (24. November 2008)

So, gerade vom ersten Schnee-Nacht-Ritt zurück. Ganz schön viel Schnee auf den Feldern. Im Wald ist es super. 

Hier ne Impression oberhalb Bobengrün. Leider miese Handyqualität


----------



## maecs (25. November 2008)

tomu schrieb:


> So, gerade vom ersten Schnee-Nacht-Ritt zurück. Ganz schön viel Schnee auf den Feldern. Im Wald ist es super.
> 
> Hier ne Impression oberhalb Bobengrün. Leider miese Handyqualität



Hart, zuerst dachte ich des is die Werbung, sieht aus wie bei einem Musical oder Theater. Das Licht ist nicht schlecht Hr. Specht.


----------



## sud (25. November 2008)

tomu schrieb:


> So, gerade vom ersten Schnee-Nacht-Ritt zurück.



wird das heute wiederholt? da bin ich dabei...

das hier schreit übrigens nach Fichtenmoped-Einsatz :


----------



## tomu (25. November 2008)

Hey! Unser schöner Holzhonker! War das der Wind?
Wie schauts weiter unten aus? 
Können uns heute oder morgen gerne mal treffen.
Was machen die Lichtluschen? Gehen die auch mit?

Gruß tomu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (25. November 2008)

nix honker... is die "steilkurve" 
sollte aber nix kaputt sein, muss nur das unerwünschte holzelement beseitigt werden. 
die baldnichtmehrlichtluschen werden aufgrund ihrer momentanen lowlightschlechterakkuausrüstung nicht mitkönnen 
wann wäre so der starttermin? 20:00 ?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (25. November 2008)

Sud??? Wenn ich dein Bild so anschau und diesen Holzbau so seh, könnte ich schon fast ahnen, dass ihr diejenigenwelche seit (oder ward), die im Froschbachtal auch solche Bauten hingesetzt haben. Oder täusch ich mich da?? Is das Bild net sogar im Froschbachtal entstanden?


----------



## tomu (26. November 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Sud??? Wenn ich dein Bild so anschau und diesen Holzbau so seh, könnte ich schon fast ahnen, dass ihr diejenigenwelche seit (oder ward), die im Froschbachtal auch solche Bauten hingesetzt haben. Oder täusch ich mich da?? Is das Bild net sogar im Froschbachtal entstanden?




Nö - das Froschbachtalteil ist von ganz minderwertiger Qualität. Hersteller ist unbekannt.


----------



## schu2000 (26. November 2008)

Hm. Jetzt hab ich mir, angespornt von der lustigen Fahrerei am Wochenende, heute extra nachmittag mal freigenommen um noch ein bisschen auf Achse gehen zu können, und was ist? Im "unteren" Frankenwald ist ein Großteil von dem schönen Weiß vom Wochenende schon wieder weg! Stattdessen findet man auf den Forstautobahnen viel braune Pampe, produziert von motorisierten zwei- und mehrachsigen Waldarbeitsfahrzeugen...war aber trotzdem schön, schön dreckig vor allem  so ne ordentliche Schlammpackung hat auch mal wieder was...wär glatt ein Anlass gewesen dem Fels nen Besuch abzustatten, die Chefin dort hätt sich bestimmt wieder gefreut 

An einigen Orten war es immer noch fast schon idyllisch weiß, auch wenn wir mit der Höhe vom Weiß bei weitem nicht mitm Fichtelgebirge mithalten können:


----------



## LB Jörg (26. November 2008)

Naja, soviel Schnee ist zumindest bis 700m Höhe bei uns auch nimmer.
Aber dafür sind diese Rinnen auf den Forststraßen heute gefroren gewesen

G.


----------



## sud (26. November 2008)

tomu schrieb:


> Nö - das Froschbachtalteil ist von ganz minderwertiger Qualität. Hersteller ist unbekannt.



so ist es !  Außerdem erschließt sich mir der Sinn dieses Bauwerkes nicht ganz... da muss man ja den ganzen Schwung rausnehmen, nur um so nen baum rumzukurven  ?

das bild is von woanders (ist nun auch wieder ohne diese unerwünschte holzelement, stihl sei dank)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (26. November 2008)

Ich bin die Bauten selber net gefahren. Die sehen mir allzu wackelig aus. Aber ihr kennt ihn? 
Am WE hab ich gesehen, dass da auch Fußvolk hoch und runter marschiert ist. Ich war am Sa der erste mitn Bike dort, am So warn dann Fußabdrücke zu sehen im Schnee. Also immer schön vorsichtig fahren dort.


----------



## schu2000 (26. November 2008)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Naja, soviel Schnee ist zumindest bis 700m Höhe bei uns auch nimmer.
> Aber dafür sind diese Rinnen auf den Forststraßen heute gefroren gewesen



Jepp die haben mich heut auch schön rumrutschen lassen, wär dann schon was für Spaikreifen gewesen...eigentlich denk ich drüber nach mir den Swamp Thing für die Zeit bis es wieder unmatschiger wird holen, is einfach universeller einsetzbar. Aber da ich mir die Bremse die ich spontan kaufen wollte jetzt doch erstmal (noch) net kauf hab ich ja eigentlich noch Geld übrig


----------



## maecs (27. November 2008)

sud schrieb:


> nix honker... is die "steilkurve"
> sollte aber nix kaputt sein, muss nur das unerwünschte holzelement beseitigt werden.
> die baldnichtmehrlichtluschen werden aufgrund ihrer momentanen lowlightschlechterakkuausrüstung nicht mitkönnen
> wann wäre so der starttermin? 20:00 ?



Als jetzt habjetztlichtstronger muß ich sagen scheint ganz vielversprechend zu sein. Danke noch mal für die Konection. Einsatz ist noch ungewiß, da ich nicht weiß wat mit dem behn los is 
gruß


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. November 2008)

wenn jetzt alles klappt hab ich morgen meine HT-Fräse wieder. 
Werd dann auch gleich mal ne kleine Trainingsrunde drehen.
Ich will wieder Sommer !!!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. November 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jepp die haben mich heut auch schön rumrutschen lassen, wär dann schon was für Spaikreifen



du meinst Schbeigreifen....  
Hab mir jetzt nochmal neue Ice Spiker Pro bestellt... die alten waren
noch die "einfachen" mit 300 Spikes...die alten kommen jetzt auch 
nochmal aufs HT.


----------



## schu2000 (28. November 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> du meinst Schbeigreifen....
> Hab mir jetzt nochmal neue Ice Spiker Pro bestellt... die alten waren
> noch die "einfachen" mit 300 Spikes...die alten kommen jetzt auch
> nochmal aufs HT.



Und ich hab dann doch noch Jörgs Tipp befolgt und mir die Nokian bestellt  und für die matschigeren Tage nen Satz Schlammdinger von Maxxis. Nächste Woche kommt dann große Reifenlieferung! Da es ja erstmal wieder ein bisschen unkälter werden soll werden dann zunächst die Swamp Thing draufkommen...
Fehlen nur noch für die allermatschigsten Tage ein paar Wetscream


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. November 2008)

für die "eisfreien" Tage nehm ich einfach die Highroller....das taugt 
schon  fahr ja eh Hardtail


----------



## schu2000 (30. November 2008)

Mensch kein Eintrag am Wochenende...war denn niemand auf Achse? War gestern schon unterwegs, und heute auch wieder, bei bestem Wetter...Sonnenschein den ganzen Nachmittag und angenehme Temperaturen, perfekt um bis zur Dunkelheit auf Achse zu sein


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Dezember 2008)

war gestern auch mal schnell am Waldstein... hab nur keine Bilder
gemacht 
Samstag war ich mal kurz in Wallenfels und bin von da nach Presseck 
hoch, aber nix wildes. Nur Pflichtkilometer machen. Mal sehen wie es
kommendes WE wird.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Dezember 2008)

Schnee, Schnee, Schnee und nochmals Schnee!!!       
Und des Wochenende naht!! Hoffentlich bleibts noch bis dahin, will nach einem fahrfreien WE wieder fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. Dezember 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Schnee, Schnee, Schnee und nochmals Schnee!!!
> Und des Wochenende naht!! Hoffentlich bleibts noch bis dahin, will nach einem fahrfreien WE wieder fahren.



Hehe...hoff ich auch...aber da ich jetzt sowohl die hier:





als auch die hier:





hab bin ich für so ziemlich alle Bodenverhältnisse gewappnet 
Irgendwie sagen bloß momentan alle Wetterratedienste Regen voraus...Schnee wär mir aber schon lieber


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Dezember 2008)

bei dem Wetter kannste wohl die Matschreifen aufziehen! Ich warte 
gerade noch auf meine Ice Spiker Pro....hoffe die kommen demnächst.
Solange müssen die Highroller herhalten.

Werd dann mal ne kleine Straßenrunde drehen. Is schon verdammt feucht
draußen...brrrrrr.


----------



## schu2000 (6. Dezember 2008)

Jepp hab in der Tat die Matschdingers draufgemacht. Im Moment ists bei uns von oben trocken, aber das Regenradar sagt im Westen nichts Gutes...allerdings trödeln die Wetterwolken scheinbar a bissl in Unterfranken rum, also vielleicht mit a bissl Glück könnt man heut nur von unten nass werden (und dreckig)...


----------



## schu2000 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ach war heut echt wunderbar, man ist richtig schön braun geworden...allerdings werden die meisten Leuts dieses Braun wohl eher nicht für schön halten, mit der Sonne hatte es auch nix zu tun und nachm Duschen war die "Bräune" wieder weg  bin sogar von Nässe von oben verschont geblieben...naja fast, bis auf ne halbe Stunde. Aber da ich schon nach der ersten Abfahrt ausgschaut hab als ob ich mich frisch im nächsten Schlammloch gesuhlt hätte war das eh wurschd  blöd nur diese nasse Schneematschpampe, in den höheren Lagen war teilweise kein bisschen an fahren zu denken weil man im dem Dreck einfach net vorwärts gekommen ist geschweige denn aufwärts...


----------



## karstb (6. Dezember 2008)

Wo hier gerade über Reifen gesprochen wird - dank dieser Matschwunderreifen bin ich heute nur zwei Mal in Schneeverwehungen stecken geblieben:





Aber der Matsch war echt schlimm. Bei mir hat es der Sand und Dreck durch alle Klamottenschichten (OK, waren bloß 2) bis auf's Sitzfleisch geschafft auf gerade Mal 25km. So ein Matsch hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Dezember 2008)

karstb schrieb:


> Wo hier gerade über Reifen gesprochen wird - dank dieser Matschwunderreifen .....



da is ja gar kein Profil drauf  

Ich war heut Wasserdicht unterwegs.... da ging kein Dreck durch


----------



## schu2000 (6. Dezember 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ich war heut Wasserdicht unterwegs.... da ging kein Dreck durch



Dito  hatte ja die Swamp Thing drauf, hab aber eher selber ausgesehen wie das Ding aus dem Sumpf  aber dreckig war unter der oberen Dreckabhalteschicht nix.
Und ein paar interessante neue Pfade hab ich heute auch entdeckt. Einer davon hat bloß noch ein paar etwas unoptimale Stellen (71er Lenker und Bäume die kaum so weit voneinander entfernt sind ist schlecht). Vielleicht krieg ich ja hier im "Unterland" doch irgendwann noch ne vernünftige Trailtour zusammen


----------



## maecs (6. Dezember 2008)

Nightride war Spitzenklasse.
Gruß


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Dezember 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Nightride war Spitzenklasse.
> Gruß



wer?? wie?? wo??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maecs (7. Dezember 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> wer?? wie?? wo??


Ein paar Fahrradfahrer, mit dem Fahrrad, auf verschneiden Wegen.


----------



## scottfreak7 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hey hey! Hab grad aweng gestöbert, und bin auf eure nette Runde gestoßen. Komm aus Marktrodach, such immer nette biker/-innen für feine Runden bei uns in der Gegend. Also falls ich ein wenig Neugier geweckt habe, dann bitte bitte melden!


----------



## schu2000 (11. Dezember 2008)

Hehe Steinwiesen hier


----------



## scottfreak7 (11. Dezember 2008)

Na so was! ´N Steinwiesner!  Is ja toll! Und, was treibst Du so mit Deinem Bike? Freeride, Touren, Race?


----------



## playbike (11. Dezember 2008)

Hehe Neufich hier


----------



## scottfreak7 (11. Dezember 2008)

Halli Hallo!

Neufich is auch mit dabei! Sind ja doch biker in meiner Gegend! Und was fährst Du so? Ich bin eher so die Tourenbikerin mit ein paar CC-Rennen in den Beinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Dezember 2008)

Nuja ich für meinen Teil bin meist im Bereich Touren / Enduro unterwegs wobei ich in den letzten Monaten in Sachen Freeride und bissl Downhill Blut geleckt hab  darunter hat allerdings wegen häufiger Liftelei meine Kondition etwas gelitten. Aber bei uns gibts ja (zum Glück) keine Lifte (die sich eh nicht lohnen würden), deswegen bin ich jetzt im Winter wieder ausschließlich aus eigener Kraft unterwegs, dementsprechend auch wieder mit steigenden Kilo- und Höhenmeterzahlen


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nuja ich für meinen Teil bin meist im Bereich Touren / Enduro unterwegs wobei ich in den letzten Monaten in Sachen Freeride und bissl Downhill Blut geleckt hab  darunter hat allerdings wegen häufiger Liftelei meine Kondition etwas gelitten. Aber bei uns gibts ja (zum Glück) keine Lifte (die sich eh nicht lohnen würden), deswegen bin ich jetzt im Winter wieder ausschließlich aus eigener Kraft unterwegs, dementsprechend auch wieder mit steigenden Kilo- und Höhenmeterzahlen


Hey Sven,
Wos machdn überhabd die AX Peidsch? Gschdorbn odder blus auf Eis glechd??


----------



## schu2000 (11. Dezember 2008)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Hey Sven,
> Wos machdn überhabd die AX Peidsch? Gschdorbn odder blus auf Eis glechd??



Die is momentan quasi auf Eis gelechd. Wenn ich jetzt mal a weng Zeit hab muss ich a Komplettreinigung machn, a paar Schrauben austauschen (des Geknarze kennst ja noch) und ich befürcht dass neue Lager auch fällig sind  und dann...mal schauen...wahrscheinlich weg damit...Cannondale-HT is auch scho verkauft!


----------



## Saddamchen (11. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Die is momentan quasi auf Eis gelechd. Wenn ich jetzt mal a weng Zeit hab muss ich a Komplettreinigung machn, a paar Schrauben austauschen (des Geknarze kennst ja noch) und ich befürcht dass neue Lager auch fällig sind  und dann...mal schauen...wahrscheinlich weg damit...Cannondale-HT is auch scho verkauft!


Hä??? Ich hob doch die AX-Hombeischs gmand!!


----------



## schu2000 (11. Dezember 2008)

kleines Mistverständnis...gschdorm is die noch ned. Auf Eis gelechd wegn akutem Zeitmangel...aber wennst a weng textn willst für die einzelnen Tage konnst des gern machen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Dezember 2008)

und die Spitze des Frankenwalds winkt auch mal runter nach
Marktrodach.... die Helmetzer sind hier auch aktiv. Mit der Straßenfräse
komm ich im Sommer regelmäßig durch Zeyern durch. Mit dem MTB nur im
Winter.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Dezember 2008)

...und mein Winterbike is auch endlich komplett. Hat neue Schuhe 
bekommen Ice Spiker Pro. 

Morgen gibts dann die erste Ausfahrt


----------



## schu2000 (12. Dezember 2008)

Hehe  ich glaub ich werd morgen dann doch auch mal die Spikereifen drauf machen. Vielleicht bleibts ja dieses Mal etwas länger weiß und kalt! Aber dann muss ich die Dinger erstmal einfahren bevors gescheit ins Gelände geht 
Wie schautsn bei euch oben schneemengenmäßig aus??


----------



## maecs (12. Dezember 2008)

HauDraufWieNix: Nicht schlecht für ein Winterbike.
Also da wo ich wohn ist mehr schieben als fahren angesagt zumindest im Gelände.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Dezember 2008)

Zitat:
Wie schautsn bei euch oben schneemengenmäßig aus??

so wie am Vorderrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Dezember 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Also da wo ich wohn ist mehr schieben als fahren angesagt zumindest im Gelände.



ich werd morgen oder am Sonntag mal rüber zum Döbraberg eiern und
mal sehen wie es sich da fahren läßt


----------



## maecs (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub, da kannste die Ski mitnehmen. Sind bestimmt rund 30 cm Schnee.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Dezember 2008)

perfekt um die Reifen einzufahren  
Das gibt dann n extra Kalüwein abends


----------



## maecs (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich glaub da kannste die Ski mitnehmen. Auf dem Döbraberg sind bestimmt rund 30 cm Schnee. Schnee ist teilweise gefroren. Das vereinfacht das schieben.


----------



## maecs (12. Dezember 2008)

Wie sind so die Wetterverhältnisse in der gegend von Steinwiesen? Salzstreuer unterwegs gewesen?


----------



## schu2000 (12. Dezember 2008)

Von dem Schnee der bei uns über Nacht so runter is ist schon wieder vieles weg. Aber ich denk mal auf den Hügeln ringsrum wird schon noch genug liegen! Dummerweise muss morgen erstmal Weihnachtsshopping gemacht werden bevors auf Achse geht 
Salzstreuer? Sicher...kann mir aber wurschd sein, außer zur ein oder anderen Überquerung bin ich net auf Straße unterwegs


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. Dezember 2008)

Ich werd erst am Sonntag mal in den Schnee starten, da ich morgen aufn geburtstag eingeladen bin. Wenn des Wetter wirklich so bleibt, und es auch so wird wie ses vorraussagen, dann is am Sonntag Slalom fahren angesagt. Da werden so viele Leute an Winterspaziergang machen. Dann muss man ab auf die Nebenstrecken, in den Tiefschnee. 
Ma guggn wies auf dem Döbraberg is.


----------



## playbike (13. Dezember 2008)

In der Wintersaison sind mir meine Räder immer zu schade zum fahren, deshalb immer große Winterpause. Braucht auch der Körper mal.
Bin aber im Moment dabei ein Rad aufzubauen welches auch mal bei dem Wetter raus darf. 
Dazu fertige ich im Moment Holzschutzbleche an. Leider nicht aus Frankenwald Holz
Der Crosser ist im Umbau (muss leichter werden)
Und das neue Bike liegt auch schon teilweise rum und das Opium muss auch ein bisl überholt werden.
Aber der lange Weihnachtskrisenurlaub kommt bestimmt!

Den Schneefahrern jedenfalls viel Spaß am We.
Würd jetzt gern raus gehen. Ist so hell heute mit dem Vollmond und Schnee


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Dezember 2008)

War heute mal Richtung Döbra unterwegs... naja ab Döbra bin ich dann
auf der Straße weitergefahren. Nachdem ich bis  Rauhenberg schiebend
unterwegs war (ca. 20 Min ), und die Abfahrt zur Bischofsmühle eh
gesperrt war (Loipe), bin ich dann auf der Straße weitergefahren.

Also 20 Min. durch den Schnee stapfen kann ganz schön anstrengend 
sein... Hab das Rad noch nie mit nem 175er Puls geschoben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> sein... Hab das Rad noch nie mit nem 175er Puls geschoben



 wer sein Radl liebt...

War heut nachmittag ein bisserl die Spikes einfahren. Irgendwelche Radwege mitm FR-Bock entlang zu gondeln is öde und demotiviert ziemlich :kotz: naja hab trotzdem ein paar Kilometerchen zusammenbekommen und zum Schluss noch 1,5 Trails mitgenommen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Dezember 2008)

morgen werd ich mal Richtung Waldstein kurbeln. Mal sehen ob da
das schieben mehr Spaß macht


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2008)

Hmmm......wann fährstn los??

Edit: hat eh keinen Sinn. Du mitm HT und ich mitm Quake, da geh ich ja kaputt. Außerdem is das Mittagessen für mich schon mit reserviert


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Dezember 2008)

Abfahrt wäre so gegen 13 Uhr... Wird ne "kurz und knackig" Trainingseinheit.
Schnell hoch und schnell wieder heim. Bei dem Wetter wird eh relativ
schnell kalt.
Vielleicht fahr ich morgen auch mal wieder runter nach Wallenfels und
und dann über Presseck wieder zurück. Aber im Wald brauchst schon 
gute Strecken, um nicht stecken zu bleiben.


----------



## schu2000 (13. Dezember 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Abfahrt wäre so gegen 13 Uhr... Wird ne "kurz und knackig" Trainingseinheit. Schnell hoch und schnell wieder heim.



Also definitiv nix für mich 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Bei dem Wetter wird eh relativ
> schnell kalt.



Ich bin zwar an sich ein recht erfrorener Typ, aber beim Biken macht mir das zum Glück irgendwie nix aus. Im Gegenteil, da fühl ich mich sogar recht wohl wenns schön kalt ist 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Vielleicht fahr ich morgen auch mal wieder runter nach Wallenfels und dann über Presseck wieder zurück. Aber im Wald brauchst schon gute Strecken, um nicht stecken zu bleiben.



Komm halt mal auf nen Glühwein vorbei


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Komm halt mal auf nen Glühwein vorbei



Dann komm ich danach keinen Berg mehr hoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (14. Dezember 2008)

Heut früh aufgewacht, triefende Nase, kratzender Hals und leichte Kopfschmwerzen. Ich dachte nur, es kann nicht sein. Bei diesen Aussichten bin ich dann gleich daheimgeblieben, ehe ich noch schlimmer erkrank. Naja, vlt. nächste Woche mal.


----------



## karstb (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab mich heute am Kornberg versucht. Ab ca. 700m gab's aber kein Vorankommen mehr (außer zu laufen). Gibt's woanders Wege, die man weiter hoch fahren kann (keine Autostraßen)?


----------



## maecs (14. Dezember 2008)

War heut mal an der Ködeltalsperre, außer das auf den Straßen noch etwas Salz sein könnte, nicht schlecht. Für die bekannten Freunde der weichen Fahrräder, der untere Teil ist gut befahrbar, einzig die anreise ist etwas schwerer als sonst durch den Schnee. Den oberen bin ich nicht gefahren. Übrigens die schpeigs mit nur 104 schtügg sind bei diesen Verhältnissen gudd.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Dezember 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> leichte Kopfschmwerzen....(



hatte ich heute morgen auch... glaub aber das das am gestrigen 
Kneipenbesuch lag. Musste das dann auch böse bezahlen indem ich
heute gar nicht richtig in Schwung gekommen bin  
Bin dann nur ne kleine Runde über die Dörfer geiert. 

@karstB

Zur Zeits siehts wohl eher schlecht aus... hab mich heute mal
umgesehen, und kaum fahrbare Wege gefunden. Vielleicht gehts
am Waldstein. Der Weg von Sparneck durch den Wald könnte besser
sein. Vielleicht probier ich den morgen mal aus.


----------



## schu2000 (14. Dezember 2008)

Kopfschmerzen? Die hatte ich heut früh net, ich war einfach demotiviert. Hab mich dann aber gezwungen wenigstens ein bisschen im Keller zu fahren und hab Dank zweimal Kranked gut eineinhalb Stunden durchgehalten. Ergo is trotzdem öde :kotz:
Nachmittag noch ein bisschen rumgegondelt und dabei feststellen müssen dass die Freddies wohl am Besten nur zum Einsatz kommen wenn wirklich alles komplett zugeschneit bzw. vereist ist. Weil Pannenschutz bisher mangelhaft. Gestern + heute 3x Durchstich...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Weil Pannenschutz bisher mangelhaft. Gestern + heute 3x Durchstich...



da sind ja meine Schwalbe besser....... Durchstich = 0 (bis jetzt)
Da haste aber mal so richtig Pech gehabt. Heute war auch definitiv
kein Spikereifen Wetter. War ja nur a rumgerutsche


----------



## schu2000 (14. Dezember 2008)

Nuja hatte schon noch genug Schnee unter den Stollen. Aber stimmt scho, im großen und ganzen wars ehr bäh  und ob das mit den Platten wirklich mangelnder Pannenschutz war oder eher mal wieder zwei unglückliche Tage, keine Ahnung. Da gelob ich mir doch die Maxxis 2ply, mit denen hat ich noch gar keine Probleme, weder beim Lifteln noch beim Touren  wenn nächstes Wochenende wieder ähnliche Bedingungen sind kommen wieder die Matschdinger drauf. Die Schbaigreifen mussten ja eigentlich bloß eingefahren werden und das sind sie jetzt


----------



## maecs (14. Dezember 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach ist die Wahl der Schläuche auch entscheidend.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Dezember 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach ist die Wahl der Schläuche auch entscheidend.



ich fahr schon seit Jahren mit ganz normalen Schläuchen. Bis jetzt lag ich so
bei 2-3 Platten im Jahr. Das ist eigentlich ganz erträglich...


----------



## maecs (15. Dezember 2008)

Außer das ich einen LR Totalschaden heuer hatte, bin ich ohne Platten dieses Jahr ausgekommen, benutze keine 2 ply Reifen. Für fahrten am Oko und im Gebirge find ich das top. Verwende Volumige Schläuche.
Höllentaltour war heut gut, kaum schnee.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich hatte dieses Jahr scho n paar platten. Durchschlagsfestigkeit der verticals ist aber immer noch besser als die von nobby nix. Hatte jeweils einen hinten und vorne.
Ausflüge auf dem Bike sind für mich glaub ich dieses Jahr gestrichen. Meine Krankheit hat sich n bisschen ausgeweitet, bin von heut an bis einschließlich Dienstag Krank geschriebn,. Hab eine mittelschwere Angina (Infektion der Mandeln). Der Arzt hat mir jegliche Aktivitäten außerhalb untersagt, für die nächsten zwei wochen;.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Dezember 2008)

Ohweh  na dann gute Besserung und auf dass die zwei Wochen Spochtverbot schnell rumgehen!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Dezember 2008)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Der Arzt hat mir jegliche Aktivitäten außerhalb untersagt, für die nächsten zwei wochen;.



Armer Kerl....  hoffentlich wirds schnell besser! Ich sitz grad in 
Österreich und das Wetter hier is net soooo berauschend.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. Dezember 2008)

Servus. erstaml danke für die Wünsche von euch.
Zweitens komm ich grad von Schwarzenbach / Wald und Döbra. Bin n bisschen mitn Auto rumgefahren. Wer Eis und Schnee sucht der findet das da oben rund um den Döbraberg. Aber es weht auch da oben und mit Verwehungen ist zu rechnen.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Dezember 2008)

Heut wars irgendwie spaßfrei. Unten Matsch und Schneeregen, oben je noch genauer Höhe mindestens 10cm Schnee auf den Wegen der dazu auch noch teilweise gefroren war. So viel schieben wie heut musst ich schon lang nimmer, ging aber einfach net anders...bergauf zumindest  da konnte man sich glücklich schätzen wenn man auf nem Weg unterwegs war wo irgendwann in letzter Zeit ein Auto entlanggefahren ist.
Ich glaub da geh ich morgen sogar freiwillig in den Keller aufs Ergo... :kotz:


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich glaub da geh ich morgen sogar freiwillig in den Keller aufs Ergo...



...so siehts aus... werd mich morgen auch im Wonhzimmer aufs Ergo
schwingen. Aber die Woche soll ja net so schlecht werden. Und ich
hab Urlaub 

Und die neuen Winterschuhe sind auch da juhu.


----------



## schu2000 (21. Dezember 2008)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Und ich hab Urlaub



Schön für Dich  

Waren heut abend Bowlen, nachdem meine Finger (Ringbänder?) durch die Bikepark-Winterpause wieder ziemlich ok waren tun sie jetzt zwei wieder weh


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Dezember 2008)

Man sollte halt immer nur Sportarten betreiben die man beherrscht. 
Deswegen bleib ich beim MTB 

Naja wird schon...bis zum Saisonstart 2009 hast ja noch a bisl Zeit zum
üben. Hab vorhin erstmal wieder die Spikes runter. Bei der Matsche wär
das a bisl zu gut gemeint.


----------



## schu2000 (21. Dezember 2008)

Ja die Matsche...darauf hat ich heut zur Abwechslung keinen Bock. Konnte mich aber auch net zum Kellerbiken überwinden. Menno war ich heut faul...aber was solls, muss auch mal sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Dezember 2008)

das war ich gestern scho... nach der Weihnachtsfeier und der Fahrt 
heimwärts war ich gestern nimmer fähig irgendwas zu machen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. Dezember 2008)

Wünsche alle hier im "Fred" ein gesundes, frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und viel  heut abend. 

Lasset uns zum heutigen Tage zwei Gebete sprechen:

(Mountainbike unser)
Mountainbike unser in der garage,
geheiligt werde dein name,
dein backflip komme,
dein superman geschehe,
wie am double so am wallride.
unsern täglichen kick gib uns heute,
und vergib uns unseren sturz.
wie auch wir verarzten die anderen.
und führe uns nicht in versuchung,
sondern erlöse uns von den
treckingrädern.
denn dein ist das dual,
und Downhill
und freeride
in ewigkeit
mountainbike..



(Fahrrad unser)
Fahrrad unser, dass du bist im Wald
Geheiligt werde dein Rahmen
Deine Zugstufe komme
Deine Druckstufe gehe,
Wie im Flug so am Boden
Unser täglich Adrenalin gib
Uns heute und vergib uns
Unsere Wunden wie auch
Wir vergeben den Rennradschwuchteln

Und führe uns nicht in den Sturz
Sondern erlöse uns von all unseren
Schmerzen, denn dein ist der Wald
Und der Trail und der Downhill
In Ewigkeit
AMEN


----------



## maecs (24. Dezember 2008)

Wünsch Euch hier frohe Weihnachten.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Dezember 2008)

dann wünsch ich auch mal schöne Feiertage... hoffentlich liegen
ein paar nützliche Parts unterm Baum. 
Und immer fleißig Plätzchen essen... da sind wichtige Nährstoffe drin 

ansonsten


----------



## schu2000 (24. Dezember 2008)

Ja da tu ich mich natürlich auch mit anschließen und wünsche allen ein frohes Fest, passende Geschenke , schöne Feiertage und auch gleich noch mit an guten Rutsch!!



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Und immer fleißig Plätzchen essen... da sind wichtige Nährstoffe drin



*mampfmampfmampf*


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Dezember 2008)

und wer führt die " Hilfe - Ich hab zugenommen " Tabelle an?? 
oder machen wir einen extra Fred auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (27. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehm net großartig zu...egal wie viel ich ess  und so lang des noch so is werd ich des auch ordentlich ausnützen 

Alle schön beschenkt worden? Ich hoff das Christkind hat passende Geschenke gebracht!? Bei mir leider net so, die Verwandtschaft hätt sich wahrscheinlich gefreut wenns Christkind die Bikes und alles was dazu gehört mitgenommen hätt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Dezember 2008)

außer hüftgold hats nix weiter gegeben  Ich glaub bei mir wird alles 
was ich esse erstmal in Fett angelegt, um dann im Sommer wieder 
zu verbrennen


----------



## maecs (28. Dezember 2008)

Außer das es A...kalt ist, sind die Voraussetzungen zum Biken sehr gut, empfehlenswert: Spikes. War heut mal wieder super.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Dezember 2008)

war heut zu gelähmt zum biken...aber morgen wieder. Hab schonmal
das Edison fit gemacht. Fährt sich schon schöner als aufm Hardtail.


----------



## schu2000 (28. Dezember 2008)

Gelähmt? Nix da! Ich war heut mal wieder ein bisschen auf Trailsuche bzw. hab ne Abfahrt die ich gestern erstmals befahren hab aufgeräumt. An einer ordentlich steilen Stelle noch den Sattel geschrottet, hat sich heute richtig gelohnt  naja wo gehobelt wird...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Dezember 2008)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Gelähmt? Nix da!



war gestern zu lang weg


----------



## maecs (29. Dezember 2008)

(Flüstermodus an: Auch bei Nacht ist der zur Zeit sehr gut befahrbar.)Flüstermodus aus


----------



## KlanerZwerg (30. Dezember 2008)

maecs schrieb:


> (Flüstermodus an: Auch bei Nacht ist der zur Zeit sehr gut befahrbar.)Flüstermodus aus



WAS

mmh Wetter passt zur Zeit, Krankheit überstanden. Es kann wieder losgehen mit dem Biken. Auf jedenfall werd ich zum Neujahr mal fahren.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Dezember 2008)

dann mach mal n schönes Beweisfoto. Ich werd morgen vermutlich wie
jedes Jahr zuhause bleiben  
Ab Samstag bin ich dann wieder fürs Biken zu haben


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2008)

Bin heut früh ganz schön erschrocken als es um 10 immer noch -12 Grad hatte  aber zum Glück gingen die Temperaturen dann doch noch auf brauchbare -4 Grad hoch.
Hab das Jahr bikemäßig soeben abgeschlossen. Gezwungenermaßen, da der Umwerfer den Geist aufgegeben hat (Klemmschraube fürn Schaltzug dreht durch) und ich den Versuch der Reparatur irgendwann mit eiskalten Fingern aufgegeben habe. Man sollte doch nur mit einem Kettenblatt fahren! Werd morgen mal versuchen das Teil wenigstens aufs große also mittlere KB zu fixieren. Dazu scheint von einem Pedal die Achse kurz vor oder schon nachm Ableben zu sein und der Steuersatz hört sich auch an als ob ers nicht mehr lang macht  hoffentlich geht das nächstes Jahr net so weiter...

Guten Rutsch allen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kubikjch (31. Dezember 2008)

Sers Sven und der Rest der Frankenwälder, wünsch ein tolles jahr 2009 und bis irgendwann.
Ciao 
Jochen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (1. Januar 2009)

erster!!!

Allen hier ein gesundes, heiles, viel kilometer fahrendes und erfolgreiches Jahr 2009 wünsch ich euch.

Gerade sinds noch -10°C bei uns, da werd ich erst nach dem Mittag auf die Tour starten. Ich meld mich heut Abend wieder mit Foto, von irgendwo...


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2009)

Hey ho,
ein gsundes neues Jahr und gute Fahrt für 2009 allerseits!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2009)

Mist zu spät 

    

Allen ein Unfallfreies, sensationelles, trailhaltiges und "was es sonst
noch so gibt" Jahr 2009 

......aber fahren werd ich heut trotzdem nett. Muss erstmal wach werden.


----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2009)

wünsche euch alles auch ein gutes, gesundes und sturzfreies 2009 ... 

auf der gestrigen Sylvesterfeier ist der Wunsch nach einem Reload des Frankenwaldweekends laut geworden - allerdings eher in Richtung Bergaufshuttle bzw. Lift... Juni / Juli wirds wohl soweit sein ....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Bergaufshuttle bzw. Lift...



dann aber eher Richtung Okopf. Ich wüsste im Frankenwald keinen
Lift  .......noch nicht


----------



## maecs (1. Januar 2009)

Cool ist bei dem Wetter und Bodenverhältnissen, man kann querabiet fohrn.

gsunds neis.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> dann aber eher Richtung Okopf. Ich wüsste im Frankenwald keinen Lift



Jupp richtig. Der einzige Lift den ich noch kenne wird mit Muskelkraft betrieben und den hat jeder selbst dabei 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> .......noch nicht



Baust wohl grad einen?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Baust wohl grad einen?



kloar...mit Gondel und Bergstation am Döbraberg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> kloar...mit Gondel und Bergstation am Döbraberg



Hehe...wann machtn das Rifugio Döbra auf? Gibts dann dort auch Kaiserschmarrn??


----------



## KlanerZwerg (1. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> und sturzfreies 2009 ...


ähäh scho vorbei. Heut hats mich, zum Glück nur leicht mal quer gelegt. Wollt eigentlich nur auf die andere Seite wechseln, weil da weniger Eis war und schwubbbbs beide Reifen weggerutscht und schon lag ich da... Mit einem fetten  bin ich weitergefahren.....
In höheren Lagen, so in etwa ab 600hm kann man nur noch auf Eis fahren, schlecht nur wenn man keine Schbeiks hat!!! 
Und bitterkalt war es, teilweise lag der Windchill bei -20°C, durchwegs warens auch nur -5°C. 33,3km wurden es heut, fast nur Wald und Eis.
Was mich heut gewundert hat war, das wenig Leute unterwegs waren, normalerweise sind zum 1.1. die Wanderstrecken vollgestopft mit Katerwanderern. 
Und hier die Beweisfotos....
Das erste: Oberhalb von Naila/Kalkofen
Das zweite und dritte: im Gerlaser Forst (715hm)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Gibts dann dort auch Kaiserschmarrn??



sischer, sischer!! Aber an gscheidn!

@klanerZwerg:

dann sollt ich evtl. doch wieder die Spikes montieren. Am We wollt ich
dann doch mal wieder zu Döbraberg eiern.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> sischer, sischer!! Aber an gscheidn



Hoffentlich so lecker wie auf der Heidelberger Hütte!?


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2009)

Ohhh...lecker.

Das mußte ich jetzt einfach schreiben.

G.


----------



## sud (1. Januar 2009)

apropos lecker...

da in der der Schwarzenbacher Ecke kann man mit dem Bike "carven"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2009)

Hmmm...ich glaub ich muss wieder die Schbaigs aufziehen und mal zu euch raufkommen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2009)

also n besten Kaiserschmarrn hatte ich bis jetzt auf der Haselgruber Hütte am Vigljoch.....hmmmmmm oh da hätt ich auf der TAC auch mal angehalten
dafür. Sind bloß vorher abgebogen.
Ohhhhh da krieg ich jetzt scho wieder hunger. In Fels müssen die auch
mal n Kaiserschmarrn anbieten


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm...ich glaub ich muss wieder die Schbaigs aufziehen und mal zu euch raufkommen



Wochenende??


----------



## LB Jörg (1. Januar 2009)

Oko ist übriegens ansich fast perfekt in beiden Richtungen....aber wirklich nur mit Spikes möglich.
Kössergebiet geht auch opti, der Warmduscherheizertrail wird scheinbar jetzt schon mit Spikes sehr gefährlich.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Wochenende??



Muss erstmal schauen dass ich morgen entweder den Umwerfer reparier oder wenn der tot is provisorisch auf 36-Zahn-Einkettenblattumwerferalskettenführungbetrieb umbaue. Wenn des klappt könnt mer eigentlich am Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder zam foahrn!



LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oko ist übriegens ansich fast perfekt in beiden Richtungen....aber wirklich nur mit Spikes möglich.



Hmm welch eine Versuchung


----------



## maecs (2. Januar 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> ähäh scho vorbei. Heut hats mich, zum Glück nur leicht mal quer gelegt. Wollt eigentlich nur auf die andere Seite wechseln, weil da weniger Eis war und schwubbbbs beide Reifen weggerutscht und schon lag ich da... Mit einem fetten  bin ich weitergefahren.....
> In höheren Lagen, so in etwa ab 600hm kann man nur noch auf Eis fahren, schlecht nur wenn man keine Schbeiks hat!!!
> Und bitterkalt war es, teilweise lag der Windchill bei -20°C, durchwegs warens auch nur -5°C. 33,3km wurden es heut, fast nur Wald und Eis.
> Was mich heut gewundert hat war, das wenig Leute unterwegs waren, normalerweise sind zum 1.1. die Wanderstrecken vollgestopft mit Katerwanderern.
> ...



Mittleres Bild: Nicht den Weg geradeaus fahren, sondern entgegengesetzte Richtung, das garantiert einen Höhepunkt der Tour.


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> dann aber eher Richtung Okopf. Ich wüsste im Frankenwald keinen
> Lift  .......noch nicht



die hohe Kunst des Bergauf-Shuttelns erfordert mitunter kreative Lösungen ...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Januar 2009)

maecs schrieb:


> Mittleres Bild: Nicht den Weg geradeaus fahren, sondern entgegengesetzte Richtung, das garantiert einen Höhepunkt der Tour.



Von da bin ich gekommen, also Froschbach hoch, bin dann weiter nach Geroldsreuth nunter. Du meinst dann wohl, rechtes Bild hinterm Bike weiter....?


----------



## maecs (2. Januar 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Von da bin ich gekommen, also Froschbach hoch, bin dann weiter nach Geroldsreuth nunter. Du meinst dann wohl, rechtes Bild hinterm Bike weiter....?



Möglich auf jeden fall denTraktorspuren hinterher und dann mal links rein.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Muss erstmal schauen dass ich morgen entweder den Umwerfer reparier oder wenn der tot is provisorisch auf 36-Zahn-Einkettenblattumwerferalskettenführungbetrieb umbaue. Wenn des klappt könnt mer eigentlich am Samstag oder Sonntag mal wieder zam foahrn!



und was macht der Umwerfer? Alles wieder heil, oder Totalausfall??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (2. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und was macht der Umwerfer? Alles wieder heil, oder Totalausfall??



Ach wenn bloß der Umwerfer das Problem wär. Hab mir heut mal den Steuersatz angeschaut da der bei den letzten Touren schon immer unschöne Geräusche gemacht hat und zuletzt auch beim Einlenken an einer Stelle kurz ein geringer Widerstand spürbar war. Total vergammelt das Teil. Meine Versuche ihn wenigstens vorübergehend wiederzubeleben bis Ersatz da ist haben dann zum Totalausfall geführt  jetzt erstmal nen neuen bestellen und der muss dann eingebaut werden. Wird auf alle Fälle kein FSA mehr werden  oder hat jemand nen 1.5-Steuersatz rumliegen? Nein? Ein Fahrrad für mich fürs Wochenende?? Auch Nein?? 
Am Montag hab ich zwar wahrscheinlich wieder ein Zweitgefährt, aber dann is das Wochenende rum und außerdem weiß ich noch net wirklich ob ich mit dem großartig bergauf fahren will/kann


----------



## maecs (2. Januar 2009)

Abendrunde war mal wieder klasse außer das salz, reifen sind nicht ganz der burner, aber licht und bike perfekt.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Januar 2009)

Mein Race Face hat auch diesen Winter den Geist aufgegeben... naja a bisl Schwund is immer. Hätt ich mein Speci da, hätt ich a Zweitbike  
Aber das steht in der Werkstatt und wartet auf n Magura Spezialisten der
meine Gustl wieder gängig macht. Da gehen die Bremsbeläge nimmer 
richtig auseinander (war wohl doch zu lang im Schrank gelegen).

Naja dann werd ich morgen wohl mal schauen was ich mach... evtl. mach
ich mein Eddi doch mal bereit und fahrs mitm Auto zum Döbraberg... damit
kein fitzelchen Salz rankommt 

Oder micht packts und ich mach n Konditions WE


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Januar 2009)

maecs schrieb:


> Abendrunde war mal wieder klasse außer das salz, reifen sind nicht ganz der burner, aber licht und bike perfekt.



Meine Otto8 hängt gerade mal wieder an der Ladestation


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Januar 2009)

Es schneit gerade und der bleibt auch gleich liegen...
Wenn ich mal an gestern denke, die ganzen Eisplatten...
Schnee versteckt das Eis...
Da werden dann einige Überraschungen auf uns warten...




zumindest für den, der draußen fährt...


----------



## Kulminator (2. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ein Fahrrad für mich fürs Wochenende?? Auch Nein??



doch, 2 sogar - stehen zur Zeit völlig unnütze im Keller....


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Januar 2009)

Ohne Worte...einfach nur genießen:

Sonnenscheinwintertour


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2009)

Ach geh doch weg mit Deinen Bildern! Ich hätt ja heut gar net draußen fahren wollen!! Scheiß Sonnenschein!! 
Ich geh jetzt mal in Keller und fahr da ne Runde


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Scheiß Sonnenschein!!



und die viele frische luft bäh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ach geh doch weg mit Deinen Bildern! Ich hätt ja heut gar net draußen fahren wollen!! Scheiß Sonnenschein!!
> Ich geh jetzt mal in Keller und fahr da ne Runde



Du Depp

Dann fahr doch morng, da wissen wir dann nimmer wohin mit dem Schnee, was die da vorausgesagt haben.

War heut sowieso nur ne Schlitterpartie, weil des Eis hat sich ganz tückisch versteckt...


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Du Depp



Selber Depp, weil



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Dann fahr doch morng



ich hab doch im moment kein fahrbereites Bike  , aber



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> War heut sowieso nur ne Schlitterpartie, weil des Eis hat sich ganz tückisch versteckt...



wenn ich eines hätte wär ich zumindest in Punkto Reifen für alle Eventualitäten gewappnet


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ohne Worte...einfach nur genießen:
> 
> Sonnenscheinwintertour




ach wie schee...


----------



## schu2000 (4. Januar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ach wie schee...



Heute wäre "Ach wie Schnee" angebrachter  alles weiß, und es hört irgendwie auch gar net auf zu schneien...


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Heute wäre "Ach wie Schnee" angebrachter  alles weiß, und es hört irgendwie auch gar net auf zu schneien...



hier noch net, soll aber heute noch kommen...


----------



## schu2000 (4. Januar 2009)

Kurzer Blick vom Balkon:





Bei uns ist ordentlich was runtergekommen, möcht net wissen wie es ein paar Hömes weiter oben schon ausschaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maecs (4. Januar 2009)

[/URL][/IMG]
Schneehöhe auf den Felgen lässt die Wetterverhältnisse erahnen.
Sh..!


----------



## maecs (6. Januar 2009)

Staffelberg


----------



## KlanerZwerg (10. Januar 2009)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder hier, natürlich mit neuen Bildern
Ich war heut blos 11km unterwegs, da die Schaltung vom Sturz letzten Montag sich verstellt hat und ich nicht weiß, wie welche Schraube in die richtige Richtung drehen muss. Habs schon mal versucht, aber des hat nix genützt

So jetzt zu den Bildern, die sind oberhalb von Reitzenstein und Griesbach entstanden. Zu sehen ist meist der nördliche Teil des Frankenwalds, Bobengrüner-Tal und Berg.

Schöne Aussichten


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Januar 2009)

is schon n tolles Wetterchen. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich morgen mal
mein Bike zum Döbraberg transportier und dann da a bisl durch die Wälder
schaukel.... dann kann ich nämlich mitm Fully fahren.... mal sehen was
der Abend bringt.
Würde auch noch gerne n paar Winterbilder machen


----------



## schu2000 (11. Januar 2009)

Huiuiui das lockere furztrockene weiße Pulverzeugs draußen sorgt auf kurvigen Strecken bergab für ein ordentliches aber trotzdem irgendwie lustiges Out of control-Gefühl  Spaß gemacht hats heut trotzdem, auch wenn ich mal ne kurze Begegnung mit nem Baum hatte  und das Wetter war erste Sahne


----------



## maecs (11. Januar 2009)

Stimmt, es is schee im schnee. Trampelpfade sind auch cool. Salz hab ich dann mit warmen wasser ougeflaad.


----------



## schu2000 (11. Januar 2009)

Soooo schönes Wetter war heut draußen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (16. Januar 2009)

Haltet ihr momentan Winterschlaf??? 

Ich bin evtl bis Anfang März ohne Bike unterwegs, da mein Freundlicher bis dahin Winterschlaf hält, vermute ich mal. Ich kann es aber noch mal probieren, meine Schaltung wieder in Ordnung zu bringen, einfach mal an ein paar Schrauben drehen und dann sollte es doch mal wieder klappen, wenn net, dann hol ich mein Vorgänger ausn Keller raus, auch wenn ich da nicht in der großen Kälte fahren kann, wegen Kurbeldurchdreher und so n Rotz:kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (16. Januar 2009)

Schau halt mal hier im Forum a bisserl rum oder allgemein im Inet, da gibts doch jede Menge Anleitungen. Und sooo schwer isses dann auch net, an guten Tagen krieg das sogar ich hin 

Nee nix Winterschlaf. Mein Marin is seit heute wieder einsatzbereit (nach eineinhalb Wochen ), ok neuer Umwerfer fehlt noch aber dann wird halt vorne solang manuell geschaltet wenn notwendig


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Januar 2009)

Ich muss Zwangspause machen... seit 2 Tagen ärger ich micht mit ner 
Erkältung rum 
Hoffe das das bald vorbei ist.....will endlich wieder aufs bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (17. Januar 2009)

Na denn mal gute und schnelle Besserung!!


----------



## schu2000 (18. Januar 2009)

Wenns Wetter so geblieben wär wie heute früh, das wär toll gewesen! Aber nein, nachmittag war dann Schneegestürme auf der Höhe und Regen unten angesagt, dazu noch ordentlicher Wind, also eher ungemütlich. Aber zumindest hat der Schnee wieder etwas mehr Grip als letztes Wochenende


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Mensch der Frankenwaldthread ist ja schon total verstaubt  gibts hier noch Leben??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Januar 2009)

Werd jetzt mal mitm HT nach Wallenfels runtereiern. Hab grad die
Spikes montiert. Auf ne kleine Trainingsrunde!


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

Kannst ja über Steinwiesen fahren, kriegst dann auch nen Kaffee/Tee 
Naja mal schauen was ich heut mach. Bei der Schnee-Wasser-Matschpampe da draußen hab ich irgendwie gar net so recht Bock raus zu gehn....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Januar 2009)

so war heut Wallenfels, Zeyern, Stadtsteinach, Presseck usw.
Nette Runde... die Radwege sind noch a bisl feucht, aber geht
ganz gut.
Das blöde bei dem Wetter ist, wenn ich in Steinwiesen anhalt, 
dann will ich wahrscheinlich nimmer aufs Rad. Da geht nur
nonstop Tour. 
Wollte schon fast in Fels anhalten  ich glaub die hätten da auch
net schlecht geguckt


----------



## maecs (24. Januar 2009)

Hi, 
Wie sind bei euch in der KC gegend so die Schneeverhältnisse?


----------



## schu2000 (24. Januar 2009)

So auch wieder daheim. Schnee is bergauf grausam, bergab bombig  kostet schon jede Menge Körner sich nen Berg hochzuquälen, bei dem schweren Schneezeug is die Decke halb gefroren. Dementsprechend braucht man auch ein ordentliches Gefälle um richtig in Bewegung zu kommen. Einer meiner Hometrails, bei dem ein großes Stück ziemlich eben ist bzw. immer mal wieder mit leichten Steigungen zwischendrin macht bei diesen Verhältnissen auf alle Fälle keinen Spaß. Aber wenns mal genügend Bergab geht dann isses richtig geil!! Da fährt man teilweise fast wie auf Schienen, kann aber mit entsprechendem Einsatz von Lenker, Körper und Bremsen vor allem in den Kurven jede Menge Spaß haben 
Doof nur dass in der Zwischenzeit die Straßen teilweise übel vereist sind  auf den letzten Kilometern hats mich dann nämlich auf ner Seitenstraße in Stw. ordentlich geschmissen...Handgelenk macht Aua, ist wohl a bisserl verstaucht oder so. Aber vielleicht gehts ja bis morgen wieder...erstmal schön dick mit Pferdesalbe einschmieren


----------



## Saddamchen (25. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht gehts ja bis morgen wieder...erstmal schön dick mit Pferdesalbe einschmieren


Was schmierst du denn alles mit der Pferdesalbe ein? Ich hoffe doch bloß die Hand oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. Januar 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Was schmierst du denn alles mit der Pferdesalbe ein? Ich hoffe doch bloß die Hand oder?



Depp  naja das Zeug is quasi wie Voltaren, nur entsprechend höher konzentriert....und ja ich schmiers bloß auf die kaputte hand  war dann gestern nacht aber doch noch im Krankenhaus, hat irgendwann höllisch weh getan. Is aber zum Glück nix gebrochen, "nur" ne ordentliche Prellung...naja wird scho wieder


----------



## schu2000 (25. Januar 2009)

Gestern nachmittag ca. fünf Minuten vorm Abflug


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> war dann gestern nacht aber doch noch im Krankenhaus, hat irgendwann höllisch weh getan. Is aber zum Glück nix gebrochen, "nur" ne ordentliche Prellung...naja wird scho wieder



Ja, Ja ist das nicht was schönes so einige Stunden am Wochenende in der Notaufnahme verbringen zu dürfen.
Ich kenne da schon einiges an Personal.


----------



## schu2000 (25. Januar 2009)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Ja, Ja ist das nicht was schönes so einige Stunden am Wochenende in der Notaufnahme verbringen zu dürfen.
> Ich kenne da schon einiges an Personal.



 Tim der Heimwerkerkönig lässt grüßen 
Lang gedauert hats zum Glück net. Nach einer dreiviertel Stunde warn mehr scho wieder aufm Heimweg, dann nochmal kurz aufn Faschingstanz  hatte aber keinen Sinn und sind dann net lang geblieben...


----------



## RolandMC (25. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Tim der Heimwerkerkönig lässt grüßen
> Lang gedauert hats zum Glück net. Nach einer dreiviertel Stunde warn mehr scho wieder aufm Heimweg, dann nochmal kurz aufn Faschingstanz  hatte aber keinen Sinn und sind dann net lang geblieben...



ja des macht alles kann Spass wenn ma ned rechts und links a Seidla halten kann.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (25. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Gestern nachmittag ca. fünf Minuten vorm Abflug



goiles Bild. Über Steinwiesen? 
Ich bin net gefahren des Wochenend. mal schauen obs zeitlich nächstes WE passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. Januar 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> goiles Bild. Über Steinwiesen?



Jupp, is auf der Höhe zwischen Steinwiesen und dem Leutniztal auf Wallenfelser Seite!
Brauch mal wieder a gscheite Digicam, der Camcorder macht einfach keine gscheiten Bilder...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Januar 2009)

will ich mal wieder a bisl jammern... bin zur Zeit sowas von unmotiviert draußen zu fahren  Ich glaub das is ne Winterdepression 
Au mann hoffentlich is das bald vorbei... ich will wieder in kurzen
Hosen bei 24 °C rumfahren.

jammer jammer jammer jammer


----------



## schu2000 (31. Januar 2009)

Winterdepression? Unmotiviert? Das geht ja mal gar nicht!! Kopf hoch, rausgehen, frische Luft einatmen und ab gehts!! Zeit für Depressionen is auch keine, hier bei uns in Steinwiesen sind wir jetzt mitten in der heißen Zeit der Faschingssaison, ziemlich jedes Wochenende was los 
Ich war heut leider "nur" zu Fuß unterwegs, Hand schmerzt unter Belastung noch ein bisschen und die Prellung sollte glaub ich schon erstmal richtig verheilt sein. Hab mal mögliche neue Wege ausgekundschaftet! Da könnts schon noch ein paar interessante Sachen geben. Wäre heute ideal für Spikes gewesen, die Wege sind größtenteils wie Eisbahnen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Januar 2009)

Achja stimmt die Verrückten mit den Masken springen wieder draußen rum.
Bin ja kein Faschingsmensch... ich will Trails fahren!
Und net dauernd frieren, wenn ich mal 2 Std. unterwegs war 
Zwei Wochen noch bis Malle!! JUHU


----------



## schu2000 (31. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Achja stimmt die Verrückten mit den Masken springen wieder draußen rum.
> Bin ja kein Faschingsmensch...



Ich eigentlich auch nicht. Aber wenn man ausgerechnet hier in einer Faschingshochburg wohnt... 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ich will Trails fahren!
> Und net dauernd frieren, wenn ich mal 2 Std. unterwegs war



 Was machstn Du? Also unterm Fahren frierts mich net, weil bergauf wirds ja eh warm, und so lange Abfahrten dass man dabei anfängt zu frieren gibts bei uns auch net (ok außer vielleicht wenns kälter ist als -5 Grad, da wirds dann auch schon mal frisch)...und nachm Fahren frierts mich eigentlich auch net!?!? Du fährst ja hoffentlich net in Sommerklamotten rum oder?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Januar 2009)

ich hab doch nur meine Wintertrainingsklamotten. Mit denen kann mer
nur fahren. Stehenbleiben is da net. Dann wirds schattig 
Vielleicht sollt ich mir mal was richtig warmes kaufen...aber dann schwitzt
mer bergauf so  auch wieder net schön.
Hach.... ich muss einfach a bisl jammern


----------



## schu2000 (31. Januar 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Stehenbleiben is da net. Dann wirds schattig



Du sollst ja auch net stehen bleiben sondern fahren 

Ok zugegeben wenn man bergauf ordentlich geschwitzt hat ist bei den Temperaturen stehen bleiben eh ne schlechte Idee...auch mit wärmerer Bekleidung...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Januar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Du sollst ja auch net stehen bleiben sondern fahren



ich habs gewusst...ich mach was falsch


----------



## maecs (9. Februar 2009)

Es Vorderrad ist heut mal wieder weggerutscht, shice eis.  Wann wird´s mal wieder richtig Frühling.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Februar 2009)

Hmm kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor. Bin immer noch dabei die Hand auszukurieren...ganz schöner Mist is das, über zwei Wochen schon nimmer gefahren  naja bis zum Wochenende isses gar vorbei!
Heut Nacht solls wieder kräftig schneien


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (10. Februar 2009)

maecs schrieb:


> Es Vorderrad ist heut mal wieder weggerutscht, shice eis.  Wann wird´s mal wieder richtig Frühling.



Hats Auaaua macht am Köpfilein ? - oder hatte der Bub mal einen Helm auf ?


----------



## sud (10. Februar 2009)

Mädchenspikereifen = :kotz:

Sturzmütze =  


Neuschnee =


----------



## schu2000 (12. Februar 2009)

Hmmm wärn jetzt wieder richtig tolle Bedingungen um a weng Spaß im Schnee zu haben...aber die Hand macht immer noch net so recht mit  also am Wochenende wahrscheinlich wieder Wandern...


----------



## maecs (12. Februar 2009)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Hats Auaaua macht am Köpfilein ? - oder hatte der Bub mal einen Helm auf ?


Hat Mutti gesagt: setz den Helm auf das Dir nix passiert mein Kind.


----------



## maecs (12. Februar 2009)

sud schrieb:


> Mädchenspikereifen = :kotz:
> 
> Sturzmütze =
> 
> ...



= Machthaberfetischist + kindliche Schadenfreude


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...aber die Hand macht immer noch net so recht mit  also am Wochenende wahrscheinlich wieder Wandern...



hey, was haste denn angestellt? Wag ja nicht einhändig fahren zu wollen - aus eigenen schmerzvollen Erfahrungen kann ich davon nur eindringlichst abraten...


----------



## schu2000 (12. Februar 2009)

Hmm naja vor mittlerweile fast drei Wochen hab ich mich kurz nach nem Trail (naja wenn mans so nennen kann) auf der Straße lang gemacht (Eis). Hand hat dann übel angefangen zu schmerzen, abends dann noch ins KH, aber zum Glück "nur" geprellt. Naja und is halt jetzt noch net vorbei.
Mitm einhändig fahren brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Der einzige Lenker den ich momentan halte is der vom Heimtrainer


----------



## Kulminator (12. Februar 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm naja vor mittlerweile fast drei Wochen hab ich mich kurz nach nem Trail (naja wenn mans so nennen kann) auf der Straße lang gemacht (Eis). Hand hat dann übel angefangen zu schmerzen, abends dann noch ins KH, aber zum Glück "nur" geprellt. Naja und is halt jetzt noch net vorbei.
> Mitm einhändig fahren brauchst Dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Der einzige Lenker den ich momentan halte is der vom Heimtrainer



da hammers wieder: auf der Strasse fahren ist lebensgefährlich. Was da schon alles passiert ist... ich halt mich viel lieber an die Trails - wenn ich wieder ganz hergestellt bin. Schätze, ich brauch noch bis Ende Februar, um bei den Wölfen mal wieder mitzufahren... 

Dir gute Besserung...


----------



## schu2000 (12. Februar 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> da hammers wieder: auf der Strasse fahren ist lebensgefährlich.



  ich werds Bike zukünftig immer bis an den Waldrand tragen, sind ja zum Glück net mal 500 Meter 



> Dir gute Besserung...



Merci!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Februar 2009)

...und ich melde mich ab in die Sonne. Eine Woche Mallorca 
in 5 Stunden bin ich raus aus dem Schnee und sitz am Strand!
Wir hören, lesen, sehen uns dann danach wieder!


----------



## schu2000 (14. Februar 2009)

Viel Spaaaaß!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Februar 2009)

mal schnell nen Gruesse aus der Lobby! 
hier hats spitzen Bikewetter! Endlich wieder in kurzen Hosen
unterwegs!


----------



## schu2000 (19. Februar 2009)




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. Februar 2009)

bin wieder da brrrrrr   
wasn das hier fürn Wetter  
Will wieder zurück !!!!
   

naja wird ja hoffentlich bald Sommer  

War jedenfalls ne super Woche auf der Insel. Hoffe ihr
seid nicht zu sehr im Schnee versunken


----------



## schu2000 (22. Februar 2009)

Ach auch wieder im Lande...willkommen zurück im ewigen Weiß  Naja heut und bis Mittwoch geht eh net viel  der Faschingsumzug wird heut bestimmt witzig bei dem Schneegestöber!
Steinwiesen HELLAU!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (22. Februar 2009)

Ich meld mich auch mal wieder, Gott sei dank is der Fasching bald vorbei, und ich hab dann wieder Zeit zum biken. Bin schon seit, äääähmm huch,überleg, überleg 10.01. (???) nicht mehr gefahren. Oh Gott wie peinlich, ne lange Zeit.

Hääh Schneegestöber? Bei uns hats in der Nacht gerade mal 10cm gschneit und  jetzt tauts alles wieder weg, +2°C momentan. 
Wer war denn mal in letzter Zeit im Frankenwald unterwegs? Kann man denn überhaupt noch fahren bei so viel Schnee? Bin vorhin mal über Döbra nach Hause gefahren, also die Verwehungen da oben sehen ja mal richtig geil aus. Kann mir auch vorstellen, dass kein Holzlaster ne Spur gezogen hat, durch den Wald in der man fahren könnte. Naja ich werds nächste Woche sehen.


----------



## sud (22. Februar 2009)

Bergab geht´s (aber nur da wo´s steil ist )







Bergauf muss man die Kiste halt schultern, da geht gar nix :


----------



## LB Jörg (22. Februar 2009)

Nix Session 88

G.


----------



## sud (22. Februar 2009)

pffff.... des wär ja viel zu leicht zum rauftragen


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (22. Februar 2009)

...zu leicht..  du elender Poser!

Ja ich lebe noch - und endlich wieder Internet


----------



## sud (22. Februar 2009)

wo gibts denn jetzt auf einmal internet? und warum endlich? internet-junkie? 
und wieso poser? jeder hat das recht auf ein eisdielen-bike... du hast ja schon eins....

übrigens: du sollst heim kommen, Schnee schippen !!


----------



## maecs (22. Februar 2009)

Tolles photo x-weich-fan


----------



## schu2000 (1. März 2009)

Hey wasn hier los, was is mit den üblichen Verdächtigen??  Der Frühling ist in greifbarer Nähe, der Schnee wird von Tag zu Tag weniger, die Vorfreude auf die hereinbrechende Saison immer größer! War gestern und heute das erste mal seit meinem kleinen Unfall wieder auf Achse...das Trainieren in der Stube hat sich auf alle Fälle gelohnt  allerdings ist an Biken in den Wäldern momentan kaum zu denken, im Schneematsch kommt man kaum vorwärts...aber besser Radwege und Straße als im Keller aufm Heimtrainer zu verzweifeln!
Der dichte Nebel der letzten zwei Tage war zwar schon heftig, gibt aber dem ganzen irgendwie doch auch eine ganz eigene Atmosphäre!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. März 2009)

ich war die letzten drei Tag auch draußen unterwegs... kein Lust auf
Wohnzimmer georgel. Samstag wars bei uns so... Links weisse Wand
Rechts weisse Wand und in der Mitte ein Streifen Teer, der in ner
weissen Wand verschwindet. 

Jetzt dauerts nimmer lang und es geht wieder los!!


----------



## sud (7. März 2009)

so, muss jetzt dem maecs mal "eins auswischen" (insider) 

guckst du hier:
http://xsudx.jalbum.net/palma/

ich hoffeim frankenwald siehts genauso aus wenn wir wieder da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. März 2009)

sud schrieb:


> ich hoffeim frankenwald siehts genauso aus wenn wir wieder da sind



nur wenn jemand das schöne Wetter mitbringt... also streng dich an!


----------



## schu2000 (7. März 2009)

Ah der Herr HauDraufWieNix is auch online  wie lang warstn heut noch unterwegs? Bin um halb 5 "leicht" erschöpft heimgekommen, hab mit meinem Panzer noch einige Kilometer und Höhenmeter mitgenommen...zwischendurch auch noch nen Abstecher in den Hofer Landkreis gemacht...und die Werte von letzter Woche nochmal um 16,66666666.... und 20% getoppt  im Wald wirds mittlerweile auch langsam besser, Schnee(matsch) wird weniger, jetzt müssen bloß noch die Eisplatten weg die drunter sind...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. März 2009)

2h 15 min. Bin nur noch nach Wallenfels und dann über Geuser nach
Presseck hoch und heim. War dann zum Schluss doch noch recht feucht
bei uns, und die Klamotten waren durch.

Naja irgendwas um die 50 Km 800hm warens schon. Hab heut schonmal
das Eddi klar gemacht. Jetzt wirds ja bald besser, und dann kommt die
Schaukel wieder auf die Straße!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ....Bin um halb 5 "leicht" erschöpft heimgekommen....



was hastn so lang gemacht ??? 
hast dich verfahren ??


----------



## schu2000 (7. März 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> was hastn so lang gemacht ???
> hast dich verfahren ??



Naja mitm Panzer bin ich halt etwas langsamer unterwegs  dann unterwegs noch ein paar Telefonate, ne kurze Pause bei der Ködel, da kriegt man schon einiges an Zeit rum...

70km ca. 1200hm



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Naja irgendwas um die 50 Km 800hm warens schon. Hab heut schonmal
> das Eddi klar gemacht. Jetzt wirds ja bald besser, und dann kommt die
> Schaukel wieder auf die Straße!



Ja ja ja  lang kanns ja nimmer dauern bis des weiße Zeug gar weg is!! Freu mich scho auf die Figebi-Runde


----------



## maecs (7. März 2009)

[email protected]
Ähm, interessant bringst absolutes Urlaubsfeeling rüber von warmen Lüftchen bis hin zum kalten Wind. Bodenverhältnisse sehen zum Teil wie auf einer BMX Bahn mit Hinternissen und "Wackerstah" aus. Geil. Aber das etwas andere Feeling, weil ich in der Heimat bin ist auch, Zitat X-Weich-Fan: "Drecks Frankenwald" deshalb
Zitat Humer Simpson: "Nein"
Gruß


----------



## schu2000 (8. März 2009)

Dreckswetter heute :kotz:


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. März 2009)

Also bei mir gings... bin um 9 Uhr Richtung Waldstein aufgebrochen,
und war bei Beginn des schlechten Wetters wieder daheim auf dem
Sofa 

Aber Waldstein lässt sich noch nicht schöne fahren... bin mal
zum Weißenstädter See runter und dann die Straße wieder hoch
gefahren... dauert wohl noch a bisi.


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2009)

Moin die Herren,

mich ziehts am WE mal wieder ins heimische Oberland. 
Soll ichs Bike mitnehmen oder besser die Skier?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (12. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Moin die Herren,
> 
> mich ziehts am WE mal wieder ins heimische Oberland.
> Soll ichs Bike mitnehmen oder besser die Skier?



Oberland meldet ergiebigen Schneefall


----------



## schu2000 (12. März 2009)

Kommt wohl aufn Wetterbericht an  meiner sagt dass es größtenteils trocken bleiben soll mit Temperaturen von bis zu 11 Grad   kurze Hosen und Trikots raus  aber gut, wie es natürlich in Presseck und Umgebung ausschaut...keine Ahnung...aber ich denk mal fast mit den Skiern wirste nimmer so viel Spaß haben...
Wennst a Bike mitnimmst was hastn dann für eins dabei? Evtl. könn mer ja a Runde zusammen drehn? Hab aber keinen Bock hinter Dir mit Deinem Rotwild herzuhecheln 


Tante Edith sagt für Presseck: "Bis Sonntag ist der Himmel wechselnd bewölkt bei Temperaturen zwischen 9 und 12 Grad." (Quelle: donnerwetter.de)


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2009)

ergiebiger Schneefall bei Plustemperaturen ist erfahrungsgemäss eine Riesensauerei ... also nix für mein Dietzenbacher Edelmäuschen... am Nicolai muss ich noch was rumbasteln - mal schauen, ob ich das morgen hinkriege... keep you postet....


----------



## schu2000 (12. März 2009)

Mach mal  wird Zeit dass mer mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehn!

edit: zur Not kannst ja mein Marin fahren und ich nehms Glory


----------



## Kulminator (12. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mach mal  wird Zeit dass mer mal wieder ne Runde zusammen drehn!
> 
> edit: zur Not kannst ja mein Marin fahren und ich nehms Glory



Hey, wasn Angebot ??  

Lass mir morgen noch, um die Lage genauer zu sondieren. Terminlich ginge es bei mir aber nur Sonntags - nicht zu spät und nicht zu lange...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. März 2009)

ich hoffe mal das ich heute mein Enduro abholen kann, und die
Bremsen dann wieder richtig funzn. Samstag steht auf jeden Fall
der erste Versuch einer längeren Tour an  

Mal schauen wann das erste Mal der Schnee stört...wird jedenfalls
ne Schlammpackung geben 

Sonntag? Wann? Wo? Vielleicht passt mir das zeitlich rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2009)

Erstmal auf den fränkischen Hessen warten  bei mir gehts aber erst nachm Mittagessen.

Edit: meinst Waldstein geht scho?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. März 2009)

letztes WE war noch zuviel Schnee auf den Wegen... da wärs mehr ne
Qual hochzutrampeln.


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2009)

Hmmm...schad...naja vielleicht geht ja in ein oder zwei Wochen schonmal was


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. März 2009)

ich werd jedenfalls die Kamera mitnehmen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. März 2009)

Waldstein? Wie hoch ist denn der? 
Also ich geb mal n Schneebericht vom Rande des Fichtelgebirges (Selb), dort liegt bis 550Hm fast nix mehr, ab 600Hm liegen ungefähr noch 20-40cm, je nach Lage des Schattens. 
Und wenn ich mir täglich den Döbraberg anschau auf der Heimfahrt von der Arbeit, Ist er eigentlich noch relativ dick im Schnee eingepackt. Zumal in der Woche noch a Ladung Schnee runterkam. 
Je nach Wetter werd ich morgen auch am Start sein, Ich versuch mal die Tour auf den Döbraberg. Aber vorher noch den Schaden an der Gangschaltung von meinem Dealer beheben lassen, vom Sturz im Januar. Ich bekams einfach net hin, es selber zu richten, wahrscheinlich isse verbogen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. März 2009)

Waldstein liegt bei 850 ungefähr. Es is schon wesentlich weniger weisser
Mist oben, aber ob die Wege schon gut befahrbar sind??? Naja
morgen abend weiss ich mehr  
Hab jedenfalls mein Speci wieder im Keller stehen, und das freut sich
schon auf morgen.


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Aber vorher noch den Schaden an der Gangschaltung von meinem Dealer beheben lassen, vom Sturz im Januar.



Dachte zunächst schon der Schaden is immer noch von dem kaputten Schaltkabel bei unserer MTB7-Tour letztes Jahr


----------



## Kulminator (13. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Erstmal auf den fränkischen Hessen warten  bei mir gehts aber erst nachm Mittagessen.



Der fränkische Hesse hat dir hierzu eine PN geschickt - das wird vermutlich nix dieses WE ....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. März 2009)

ich glaub ich werd wohl doch lieber a bisl Rennrad fahren. Bevor ich
feststelle das ich mit dem MTB besser auf der Straße bleibe 
Irgendwie gabs letztes Jahr zur gleichen Zeit wesentlich weniger
Schnee....

Naja dafür wird der Sommer spitzenklasse


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Naja dafür wird der Sommer spitzenklasse



Ich erinner Dich dann in ein paar Monaten mal dran wenns ständig bloß pisst und unangenehm draußen is...aber ok bin ja ein positiv eingestellter Mensch und gebe Dir uneingeschränkt recht 

War heut früh auch schon mal unterwegs. Is echt Bullshit was da teilweise auf den Wegen noch an Schnee und Eis rumlungert...weg das Zeuch!!  wollt jetzt eigentlich nach nem leckeren Mittagessen noch ein paar Meter fahren, aber ich hab die Befürchtung dass es nimmer allzu lang trocken bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. März 2009)

Also die "Pässe" im Frankenwald sind noch net ganz Schneefrei... bin
heut übern Passo di Steinbach von Geroldsgrün nach Bad Steben rüber 
Mann Mann Mann.... In Kulmbach unten is kein Fuzzelchen schnee mehr,
und hier hats noch soooo viel 

ps: mann beachte im anhang das Schild "Vorsicht Schnee"


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2009)

Oh mein Gott, da is ja ein RR aufm Bild   Passo di Steinbach  bin scho gspannt wann mer des erste Mal über den Monte Waldsteino an den Lago die Weissenstadt fahren 

Naja war vorhin noch weng unterwegs...man man man was ne Sauerei...zum Glück gibts Dampfstrahler die man auf "Babyzart" einstellen kann  da hab ich mich selbst dann auch gleich mal mit entdreckt, mit Regenhosen und einigermaßen wasserfesten Schuhen funktioniert das ja erstaunlich gut 

Jetzt mal schaun wie morgen des Wetter wird...gemeldet hams ja regnerisch :kotz:


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott, da is ja ein RR aufm Bild



war grad noch über meiner 16Kg Schüssel... Die Gustl schleift neuerdings
wie blöd. Hat selbst Magura nicht mehr hinbekommen. Schade, aber 
da wird jetzt wohl ne andere drauf müssen. Spiel grad in Gedanken mit
ner Saint (203mm)


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2009)

Saint is top, hab ich am Geißkopf beim Saint Demo Day schon testen können  und kost auch net so die Welt (in Gegensatz z.B. zur The One  ). Bloß mit den Belägen is zur Zeit a weng doof, die Originalbeläge kosten glaub ich ca. 35 (für eine Bremse!)

Wollt mir auch ne neue Bremse holen, aber nachdem mir heute meine Hinterradnabe verreckt is (die Löcher für die Speichen sind rausgerissen, bei einer Hope!!  ) brauch ich erstmal nen neuen LRS, ne Vorderradnabe hab ich eh noch hier rumliegen. Ich könnt :kotz:
Kennt jemand nen Laden der gut einspeichen kann? Bin am Überlegen mir von nem Profi nen LRS aufbauen zu lassen, aber das kost halt ne Stange...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (14. März 2009)

Also ich bin heut, nach der Reparatur meiner Gänge, von mir aus über Pechreuth, an Geroldsgrün vorbei, nach Bad Steben. Aber erst am Nachmittag, so dass ich um 15:30 in Steben Fußball guggn konnte 
Unsere Waldwege sind regelrecht durchweicht, als wenn man auf n Schwamm fährt. In der Geroldsgrüner Gegend liegt noch ordentlich Schnee in den Wäldern, nunter nach Steben hab ich mir ne ordentliche Schlammpackung gekönnt, zumindest meinem Bike. Der Wiesengrund da runter steht teilweise unter Wasser, wo ich durch musste Scheice dass ich kei Cam dabei hatte.


Kann es sein, dass so ca um halb eins in Naila, a Helmbrechtser RRler hinter mir gefahren ist?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. März 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass so ca um halb eins in Naila, a Helmbrechtser RRler hinter mir gefahren ist?



also so um die Zeit bin ich durch Naila gefahren... ich hab auch mal einen
überholt (beim Krankehaus in der Nähe)... hätte aber niemanden erkannt.
Hab ich dich da überholt?


----------



## schu2000 (15. März 2009)

Bäh, das is heute schon ziemlich nass draußen...hoffentlich wirds nachmittag noch a weng besser, will noch ne Runde raus zum Spielen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (15. März 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> also so um die Zeit bin ich durch Naila gefahren... ich hab auch mal einen
> überholt (beim Krankehaus in der Nähe)... hätte aber niemanden erkannt.
> Hab ich dich da überholt?



Doch dann musst es du gewesen sein. Ich war da noch mit meinem auto unterwegs. erst bist du von froschgrün runtergekommen und am bahnhof standst dann hinter mir an der ampel. Ich war mir net sicher, ob du es wirklich warst, sonst hätt ich scho mal aus dem fenster gegrüßt.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. März 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> und am bahnhof standst dann hinter mir an der ampel



ah jetzt ja... ja das war ich. 

War vorhin 2 Std mit dem MTB unterwegs...brrr bäh wasn Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maecs (15. März 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> war grad noch über meiner 16Kg Schüssel... Die Gustl schleift neuerdings
> wie blöd. Hat selbst Magura nicht mehr hinbekommen. Schade, aber
> da wird jetzt wohl ne andere drauf müssen. Spiel grad in Gedanken mit
> ner Saint (203mm)


Da ich sehr gerne Bergab fahre, ab und zu Bergauf, finde ich das Bike von der geo und optisch eines der besten. 
Die Gustav M kenne ich nicht, die Saint habe ich mir gekauft. Bremsleistung ist da schon sehr aggressiv.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. März 2009)

muss mal den Preis für ne Saint aushandeln... denke aber das ich mir
mal eine zulegen werde


----------



## schu2000 (15. März 2009)

Gott sei Dank hat es vorhin gegen halb 4 aufgehört von oben nass zu sein...da war wenigstens noch ne kurze Runde drin


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. März 2009)

so heut war ich mal wieder am Waldstein. Die Waldwege sind noch nicht
wirklich fahrbar. Hab mich heute mal übern H-Weg runtergequält... der
Trail selber ist lustig, aber der Rest is ne reine Schinderei.

Kurz bevor ich ausm Wald raus bin hat mich dann noch mein Hinterrad
überholt... blöde Eisplatte...da hilft auch keine 42a Mischung.

Wie siehts denn am Döbraberg aus? Sind da die Wege zumindest wieder
normal befahrbar? Sonst könnte man am WE mal die MTB7 angreifen...
und mal wieder in Fels "Hallo" sagen.


----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2009)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen dass das schon Sinn macht - leider. Ich weiß zwar selbst nicht wie es dort ausschaut, aber wenn ich dran denke dass selbst hier unten bei uns in vielen Gründen noch ordentlich Schnee und Eis liegt dann befürchte ich wirds in der Gegend um Schwarzenbach und wo man bei der MTB7 sonst noch rumdümpelt nicht besser ausschauen...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. März 2009)

Auf mein nach Hauseweg heute, lag sogar noch Schnee auf der B173.
Ich dacht mir blos, was hab ich denn da gerade bei uns verpasst, weil ja die Sonne zu sehen war. Und (!!!), ein wunderbarer Blick auf den Schneebedeckten Döbraberg, schön von der Sonne eingafsst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> ein wunderbarer Blick auf den Schneebedeckten Döbraberg, schön von der Sonne eingafsst..



Finde das unerwünschte Wort...scheiß Schnee, jetzt reichts langsam mal  das Wetter scheint ja den Frühlingsanfang übersprungen zu haben und ist wohl direkt in den April übergegangen...der macht ja was er will...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. März 2009)

ich glaub wir haben Frühling, Sommer und Herbst übersprungen! 
Gestern in Erlangen Sonne und 10°C.... Nachmittags im Büro in Hof
Weltuntergang 

Aber...wir denken POSITIV !!!


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Aber...wir denken POSITIV !!!



Wird aber immer schwieriger  naja ok im Moment blauer Himmel und Sonnenschein, allerdings isses a weng schattig draußen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. März 2009)

solange liegen die beiden eben noch an der Kette!
Obwohl ja mein Eddi am Mi schon Waldboden unter den Rädern hatte


----------



## KlanerZwerg (22. März 2009)

Wolt hier blos mal ne Info reinschmeißen

Lamilux Ci-Classic

 Keine Ahnung ob ich mitfahr, muss mir erst mal wieder ne gewisse Ausdauer antranieren


----------



## tomu (22. März 2009)

Hier die aktuelle Schneemeldung fürs Froschbachtal.
Die Hauptwege sind frei und momentan auch trocken.
Sobald man aber die Hauptwege verlässt schaut es noch übel aus.



Bild ist ungefähr HIER aufgenommen und zeigt eine Holzfällerschneise.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (22. März 2009)

Warst du am Spitzberg auch mal?
Mich würde interessieren wie da die Lage ist.
Den Weg müssen wir dieses Jahr unbedingt wieder herrichten.
Ich stell mir da wieder mal so eine Schlechtwetter-Feierabend-Session vor.


----------



## maecs (22. März 2009)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Warst du am Spitzberg auch mal?
> Mich würde interessieren wie da die Lage ist.
> Den Weg müssen wir dieses Jahr unbedingt wieder herrichten.
> Ich stell mir da wieder mal so eine Schlechtwetter-Feierabend-Session vor.


Also ich stell mir vor, das x-wejch-fan gestern einen übern Durst gedrunken hat.


----------



## sud (22. März 2009)

ich stell mir grad vor, dass euch daheim bei der mutti anscheinend langweilig ist 


spitzberg geht super   (allerdings höchstens mit snowboard oder schneeschuhen, mit dem bike musste ich tatsächlich bergab tragen, nichtmal schieben geht)


----------



## maecs (22. März 2009)

sud schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad vor, dass euch daheim bei der mutti anscheinend langweilig ist
> 
> 
> spitzberg geht super   (allerdings höchstens mit snowboard oder schneeschuhen, mit dem bike musste ich tatsächlich bergab tragen, nichtmal schieben geht)


Dafür war König David und Zeitelwaid spitze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (22. März 2009)

beim könig david darf man doch gar nicht fahren... also wirklich!


----------



## schu2000 (22. März 2009)

Paah da is nix von Frühling draußen spürbar, es ist einfach unangenehm draußen, kalt, grau, nix was den Anschein macht aufzublühen! Das kommt mir eher vor wie Spätherbst...war zwar gestern (und teilweise auch heut) sonnig, aber kalt und mit ekligem Wind...ich glaub wenns net bald dauerhaft Sonne und gscheite Temperaturen hat dann werd ich depressiv 

Aber zumindest ist der Schnee auf dem Rückmarsch, im Gegensatz zu letzter Woche sind jetzt schon viele Wege befahrbar, an einigen Stellen schauts aber trotzdem noch so (oder schlimmer) aus:




Und zu allem Überfluss beim Rumprobieren auf nem Trail auch noch bei nem Sturz den Schaltzug vom vorderen Schalthebel abgerissen...und nach dem Crash war ich ca. 5 Meter vom Bike entfernt gelegen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (22. März 2009)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Warst du am Spitzberg auch mal?
> Mich würde interessieren wie da die Lage ist.
> Den Weg müssen wir dieses Jahr unbedingt wieder herrichten.
> Ich stell mir da wieder mal so eine Schlechtwetter-Feierabend-Session vor.



Spitzberg? Gerlaser Forst? Mal so gesagt, mit Winterausrüstung gut zu befahren. Da gibts noch jede Menge Schnee und Eis.



sud schrieb:


> spitzberg geht super   (allerdings höchstens mit snowboard oder schneeschuhen, mit dem bike musste ich tatsächlich bergab tragen, nichtmal schieben geht)



Richtung Geroldsreuth nunter, oder andere Richtung? Also Geroldsreuth nunter gehts nur im Schleichgang runter.



maecs schrieb:


> Dafür war König David und Zeitelwaid spitze.



Wie schreibst denn du die Zeitelwa?  Das geht so:"Zeitelwaidt" Mensch, Mensch, Mensch.


----------



## schu2000 (26. März 2009)

Jetzt hat die Saison noch nicht mal richtig begonnen (wo is eigentlich der Frühling??), da isse für mich schon erstmal wieder auf Eis gelegt.
Bei meinem Sturz im Januar hab ich mir einen Kahnbeinbruch eingefangen, wie sich Anfang der Woche bei nem CT heraus gestellt hat. Nachdem mich die Herrn Doktores die letzten Tage von Pontius zu Pilatus geschickt haben wurd mir heut die Hand + Unterarm eingegipst. Der Gips bleibt erstmal für vier Wochen dran und wenns dann net nach Heilung ausschaut wird operiert. OP am Handgelenk möcht ich mir nach Möglichkeit lieber sparen, find ich a bissl heikel...
Na hoffentlich bin ich bis zum Rennen am Oko wieder fit  Heimtrainer ich komme :kotz:


----------



## Kulminator (26. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat die Saison noch nicht mal richtig begonnen (wo is eigentlich der Frühling??), da isse für mich schon erstmal wieder auf Eis gelegt.
> Bei meinem Sturz im Januar hab ich mir einen Kahnbeinbruch eingefangen, wie sich Anfang der Woche bei nem CT heraus gestellt hat. Nachdem mich die Herrn Doktores die letzten Tage von Pontius zu Pilatus geschickt haben wurd mir heut die Hand + Unterarm eingegipst. Der Gips bleibt erstmal für vier Wochen dran und wenns dann net nach Heilung ausschaut wird operiert. OP am Handgelenk möcht ich mir nach Möglichkeit lieber sparen, find ich a bissl heikel...
> Na hoffentlich bin ich bis zum Rennen am Oko wieder fit  Heimtrainer ich komme :kotz:



oh weh... wollte dich grad nach nem Termin für den Gegenbesuch fragen - das lass ich lieber mal.

Hört sich ja net wirklich positiv an mit der Hand, oder? Ich wünsch dir jedenfalls gute Genesung und dass du bald wieder aufs Bike kommst... 

Mein Arm zickt übrigens immer noch rum - hätte nie gedacht, dass sich das sooo lange hinzieht. Aber ich kann auch net still halten und das tut der Heilung nicht immer gut.... 

Gruss Kulmi


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2009)

Naja gut isses net unbedingt, könnt aber auch schlimmer sein...abwarten...

Mitm still halten das is natürlich so ne Sache...aber bei mir zumindest gehts ja jetzt eh net anders, viel Bewegung geht net mitm Gips. Ich könnt ja net mal den Lenker festhalten wenn ich vor hätte zu fahren...(hab ich heut nämlich scho probiert  )


----------



## KlanerZwerg (27. März 2009)

Nanana, lieber mal den arm vier Wochen schonen, als irgendwas zu riskieren...
wenigstens hats die richtige Farbe zum Bike
Naja gute Genesung, schwing dich aufs Ergo, dazu DVD´s guggn, z.B. "the collective" NWD 1-9" "Virtuous Iionate", würde ich empfehlen um fit zu bleiben.

Wieviel Grad werdens nächste Woche???


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Wieviel Grad werdens nächste Woche???



Die nächsten vier Wochen kaum über 5 Grad, viel Regen und Wind. Danach wirds schön, meist trocken und sonnig bei 15 Grad und mehr damit alles trocken ist wenn ich dann irgendwann mal wieder raus kann 

Danke für die Wünsche, und nein - ich hatte net wirklich vor so zu fahren!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (27. März 2009)

Wenns Wetter a Wunschkonzert wär, täts bis Ostern schneien und am 23.4. (Motorrad-Fahrsicherheitstraining) purer Sonnenschein herrschen und ab dann nur bestes Wetter!!!!
Freu mich scho wie a Schnitzel in der Pfanne auf diese Bikesession


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. März 2009)

da is man mal ne Woche unterwegs und schon gibts die ersten
Ausfälle. 

Dann mal gute Besserung aus Helmetz nach Steinwiesen. Bin gestern
aus Köln zurückgekommen... dort isses irgendwie a bisl besseres Wetter.


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Naja gut isses net unbedingt, könnt aber auch schlimmer sein...abwarten...
> 
> Mitm still halten das is natürlich so ne Sache...aber bei mir zumindest gehts ja jetzt eh net anders, viel Bewegung geht net mitm Gips. Ich könnt ja net mal den Lenker festhalten wenn ich vor hätte zu fahren...(hab ich heut nämlich scho probiert  )



starker Protektor... meine sind vom HiBike und es steht RaceFace drauf


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> starker Protektor... meine sind vom HiBike und es steht RaceFace drauf



 auf diese Art von Protektoren kann ich aber ganz gut verzichten


----------



## maecs (28. März 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat die Saison noch nicht mal richtig begonnen (wo is eigentlich der Frühling??), da isse für mich schon erstmal wieder auf Eis gelegt.
> Bei meinem Sturz im Januar hab ich mir einen Kahnbeinbruch eingefangen, wie sich Anfang der Woche bei nem CT heraus gestellt hat. Nachdem mich die Herrn Doktores die letzten Tage von Pontius zu Pilatus geschickt haben wurd mir heut die Hand + Unterarm eingegipst. Der Gips bleibt erstmal für vier Wochen dran und wenns dann net nach Heilung ausschaut wird operiert. OP am Handgelenk möcht ich mir nach Möglichkeit lieber sparen, find ich a bissl heikel...
> Na hoffentlich bin ich bis zum Rennen am Oko wieder fit  Heimtrainer ich komme :kotz:


War es , das Du noch aktiv warst?


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2009)

Hab ja gedacht dass es ne Prellung is und hab deshalb vor vier Wochen wieder vorsichtig angefangen zu fahren, zunächst nur Straße, dann leichtes Gelände und zum Schluß eigentlich schon wieder volles Rohr  Schmerzen hatte ich beim Fahren keine, außer vielleicht bei radikalen Vollbremsungen. Aber schlimmer gemacht hats zumindest nix, weil das Bruchstück net verschoben is oder so....


----------



## tomu (29. März 2009)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> Warst du am Spitzberg auch mal?
> Mich würde interessieren wie da die Lage ist.
> Den Weg müssen wir dieses Jahr unbedingt wieder herrichten.
> Ich stell mir da wieder mal so eine Schlechtwetter-Feierabend-Session vor.



Spitzberg hat es noch bis zu 40cm Schnee 
Wenn du auf Nasse Füße und Fahrrad tragen stehst, dann nix wie ab zum Spitzberg. Habe es mir gespart das Rad ganz hoch zu tragen. 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Wie schreibst denn du die Zeitelwa?  Das geht so:"Zeitelwaidt" Mensch, Mensch, Mensch.


Er dachte halt Zeitlwa, Därnnwa, Langena... klingt ja irgendwie alles gleich! Da wir Franken die "t" sowieso alle weglassen ist das wohl nicht so schlimm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maecs (29. März 2009)

Er dachte halt Zeitlwa, Därnnwa, Langena... klingt ja irgendwie alles gleich! Da wir Franken die "t" sowieso alle weglassen ist das wohl nicht so schlimm. 

[email protected]
Ich hasse solche Menschen die falsche Behauptungen über mich aufstellen, ohne zu fragen und zu wissen was ich denke und was vorgefallen ist.
MfG

Mein Kommentar zu Deinem Bild 
Der [email protected] schaut uns gerade an und denkt: Hach die alten A........., die können mich mal.


----------



## tomu (29. März 2009)

Hey meacs immer den Ball schön flach halten! Wollte dich nur verteidigen wegen dem blöden Rechtschreibfehler.


----------



## sud (29. März 2009)

tomu schrieb:


> Spitzberg hat es noch bis zu 40cm Schnee
> Wenn du auf Nasse Füße und Fahrrad tragen stehst, dann nix wie ab zum Spitzberg. Habe es mir gespart das Rad ganz hoch zu tragen.
> 
> 
> Er dachte halt Zeitlwa, Därnnwa, Langena... klingt ja irgendwie alles gleich! Da wir Franken die "t" sowieso alle weglassen ist das wohl nicht so schlimm.




Fauler Sack !! 

Weiter oben siehts so aus:







fahren geht da nicht wirklich gut 
da liegt echt noch erschreckend viel schnee rum...


----------



## sud (29. März 2009)

maecs schrieb:


> Er dachte halt Zeitlwa, Därnnwa, Langena... klingt ja irgendwie alles gleich! Da wir Franken die "t" sowieso alle weglassen ist das wohl nicht so schlimm.
> 
> [email protected]
> Ich hasse solche Menschen die falsche Behauptungen über mich aufstellen, ohne zu fragen und zu wissen was ich denke und was vorgefallen ist.
> ...


----------



## Kulminator (1. April 2009)

Haaallllloooooooo .... falls ihr es noch nicht bemerkt habt: es ist *Bikewetter*...


----------



## schu2000 (1. April 2009)

Jaaa suuuuper Bikewetter.......ha ha... 

Aber viel Spaß an alle die Biken können!!
@HauDraufWieNix: fahr mal a paar km für mich mit


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. April 2009)

bin in Rosenheim (ohne Bike) und muss arbeiten. Kann erst am 
Wochenende rollen....aber dann gehts los.


----------



## Kulminator (2. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jaaa suuuuper Bikewetter.......ha ha...
> 
> Aber viel Spaß an alle die Biken können!!
> @HauDraufWieNix: fahr mal a paar km für mich mit



unglaublich... heute hat's hier über 23 Grad hier gehabt. Der Nightride bis 21 Uhr ging sogar in kurzen Hosen...


----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2009)

*grml*      

Na gut, ich war heut wenigstens a bisserl wandern


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na gut, ich war heut wenigstens a bisserl wandern



wandern? 

wie gedn das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. April 2009)

War heut auch unterwegs.
Nuja, n bisschen ungewohnt in kurzen Klamotten über Schnee (Eis) zu fahren. Ja der Spitzberg is noch a wengla im dreckigen weiß.

Mit der Zeit ging mir aber der Temperaturwechsel von Schattig=Ar...kalt bis Sonne=superwarm auf den Sack.  Naila: 20°; Spitzberg: 15°; Bad Steben wieder 20° uuuaaaahhh


----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> wandern?
> 
> wie gedn das?




Wandern!? Kennstu nich Alda? Is nix mit krass fette Mauntnbaig rumfahren, is einfach laufen mit die swei Beine!! 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> War heut auch unterwegs.
> Nuja, n bisschen ungewohnt in kurzen Klamotten über Schnee (Eis) zu fahren. Ja der Spitzberg is noch a wengla im dreckigen weiß.



Hier unten bei uns trifft man nur noch vereinzelt auf so Schnee- und Eisgelump. Hatte heute beim - na, Wandern  - die wohl letzte Gelegenheit auf ein paar Resthäufchen von dem Zeug zu treffen...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. April 2009)

@Schu2000: nicht lesen!

war gestern endlich mal wieder richtig unterwegs... 
Kornberg -> Waldstein.

Kornberg konnte man noch nicht richtig fahren. Im oberen
Teil hats noch recht viel Schnee und Eis. Aber ab der Hälfte
isses wieder richtig geil.

Waldstein is am Waldsteinhaus noch Eis... geht also auch noch net.
Hoffe auf die kommenden Wochen, das das bald wieder frei ist.

Dafür war ich heut im Regen im Frankenwald unterwegs. In Marxgrün
hats mich das erste Mal erwischt und dann nochmal kurz vor 
Helmbrechts.... noch mal so richtig schön eingeweicht 

JUHU BIKEN!!!!


----------



## maecs (5. April 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> War heut auch unterwegs.
> Nuja, n bisschen ungewohnt in kurzen Klamotten über Schnee (Eis) zu fahren. Ja der Spitzberg is noch a wengla im dreckigen weiß.
> 
> Mit der Zeit ging mir aber der Temperaturwechsel von Schattig=Ar...kalt bis Sonne=superwarm auf den Sack.  Naila: 20°; Spitzberg: 15°; Bad Steben wieder 20° uuuaaaahhh



Zwischen Bad Stebener Rathaus und Bahnhof, bist Du zügig an mir vorbeigefahren. Kein Blickkontakt. Warst Du so eingebildet , oder mußtest Du dringend wohin?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. April 2009)

war da einer?? sorry hab dich nicht gesehen. und ich wollt noch schnell nachhaus, bevors schattig wurde.


----------



## geländesportler (6. April 2009)

hey wollte über Ostern in die Heimat biken, weiß einer wie es im Steinachtal, speziell  Mühlenweg aussieht? Noch sehr verschlammt? 
Gruß Matze


----------



## Kulminator (10. April 2009)

geländesportler schrieb:


> hey wollte über Ostern in die Heimat biken



das hatte ich auch vor - aufgrund der anhaltend sonnigen Wetterlage hier im Rhein-Main Gebiet bei heute 26°C (!) bleiben wir über Ostern im Exil ...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. April 2009)

und ich geh morgen mein Eddi ausführen JUHU!! Werd morgen aber den
Frankenwald meiden und zum Kornberg fahren. Hoffe das der Schnee dort
jetzt soweit weg ist das man fahren kann.


----------



## maecs (10. April 2009)

Der Kick mußte mal sein, von daheim ins Ausland.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (11. April 2009)

Meinen allertiefsten Respekt!
Zum Glück bin ich nicht mit dir mitgefahren...
Bei mir hats nur von daheim ins Delirium gereicht.


----------



## ferdlnand (11. April 2009)

gestern mal wieder in der heimat unterwegs gewesen. wie ich die heimischen trails in coburg doch vermisse


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. April 2009)

Ich war gestern auf dem Döbraberg. Hab mir mal die Zeitliste angeschaut, die dort hängt. 10min hat der schnellste gebraucht, 28min der langsamste. Ich war in so ca 20min oben

Achja der Berg ist fast (!!!) Schneefrei. Bei der Abfahrt lag tatsächlich noch a Eisplatte hinter einer Kurve. Hätt ich net a Vollbremsung gemacht, wäre es um mich beinhae gewesen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. April 2009)

Zeitliste?? Von wo bis wo? Da werd ich doch demnächst mal wieder die MTB7 unter die Stollen nehmen!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. April 2009)

Die hängt in einem Kasten und der steht kurz nachdem man rechts abbiegt auf die MTB7 (aufstieg zum Berg). Nach der Wassermühle oder was des auch immer ist. 
Und des ist die Zeitliste von der Craft Bike Trans Germany, von der Bergwertung. 
Ich glaub die Wertung ist von dem Kasten bis zum Gipfel, der MTB7 folgend. Stand doch auch mal in der Frankenpost.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. April 2009)

muss ich das nächste mal aufpassen  Das nächste Wochenende kommt
bestimmt... und wieder mit viel Sonnenschein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. April 2009)

Wunderschöner Tag heute!!
Angespornt davon, dass ich eh mit meiner Freundin heut nachmittag mal zum Mac geradelt bin, hab ich im Anschluss ne handverträgliche Straßentour mit meinem 18-Kilo-Flitzer gemacht. Wunderbar endlich mal wieder draußen zu sein, nicht schön nur Straße (und Forstautobahn) fahren zu können und sich von den Trails fernhalten zu müssen (aber immer noch besser als gar net fahren). Bin dann erstmal zum Fels gefahren, wo ich glaub ich zum ersten Mal in sauberem Zustand was getrunken hab, und dann nochmal kurz nach Presseck hoch, wieder Richtung Wallenfels und mehr oder weniger direkt wieder heim. Alles in allem warens dann heute ca. 50km und ?? Hömes (nicht viele, aber auch nicht wenige, hab zwischendrin noch ein paar kleinere Hügel mitgenommen ).
Und vor allem auch sehr schön die Erkenntnis, dass sich die Schufterei aufm Heimtrainer auch lohnt, die Tour lief wie am Schnürchen, Geschwindigkeit passte auch (zumindest als ich dann allein unterwegs war ), und bergauf funktioniert alles mitm mittleren (bei mir großen) Kettenblatt. Wobei es Richtung Presseck hoch mitm 36er teilweise schon a weng zäääääh war  (aber 19% Steigung sind dort hoch trotzdem nirgends oder? ) aber das kleine bleibt trotzdem dran, der große Test steht ja noch bevor - irgendwann: Bärenfang am Waldstein hoch und Schneeberg...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> (aber 19% Steigung sind dort hoch trotzdem nirgends oder? )
> 
> aber das kleine bleibt trotzdem dran, der große Test steht ja noch bevor - irgendwann: Bärenfang am Waldstein hoch und Schneeberg...



Bist bei Schmölz hochgefahren? evtl. hats da die 19 % kurz vor
Presseck. da is schonmal ne kurze fiese Rampe drin. Fällt aber fast
net auf 

Bärenfang is eh kein Thema  aber Schneeberg wird sicher lustig
mit dem Gerät. Ich nehm dann auch extra mein Spezi mit... nicht das
es heißt "mit dem leichten wäre ich da auch hochgekommen" 

Ich war heut nur faul in der Sonne gelegen, und hab garüberhauptnix
gemacht. Mittwoch darf ich aufs Ergometer und Leistungstest machen.
Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.

Samstag bin ich Kornberg - Waldstein gefahren. H-Weg war endlich
wieder Schnee- und Eisfrei, nur im unteren Teil gabs nen richtig schönen
kalten Bach...also nicht nur n Rinnsal sondern richtig Wasser. Und ich
bin in meinem Übermut (oder weil ichs nicht rechtzeitig gesehen hab)
voll rein. Zum Glück trocknet bei dem Wetter alles schnell 

War jedenfalls wieder absolut HAMMER - H A M M E R! und das mit 
42er Mischung...


----------



## schu2000 (13. April 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Bist bei Schmölz hochgefahren? evtl. hats da die 19 % kurz vor
> Presseck. da is schonmal ne kurze fiese Rampe drin. Fällt aber fast
> net auf



Naa net Schmölz, da bin ich runtergfahren. Hoch bin ich bei der Löhmarsmühle...bei Presseck Richtung Schmölz steht ja auf nem Schild was von 10% - laaaangweilig 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Bärenfang is eh kein Thema  aber Schneeberg wird sicher lustig
> mit dem Gerät. Ich nehm dann auch extra mein Spezi mit... nicht das
> es heißt "mit dem leichten wäre ich da auch hochgekommen"



Was heißt da "wäre"??  



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ich war heut nur faul in der Sonne gelegen, und hab garüberhauptnix gemacht.



Ruhetag war bei mir am Samstag  gestern ne Runde Kraftausdauer aufm Ergo gemacht - schwitzschwitz...der Verband fängt langsam aber sicher an zu müffeln 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Mittwoch darf ich aufs Ergometer und Leistungstest machen.
> Bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.
> 
> Samstag bin ich Kornberg - Waldstein gefahren. H-Weg war endlich
> ...



Das erinnert mich doch direkt dran als jemand mal versucht hat aufm Weg Richtung Fichtelgebirge durch ein Schlammloch zu fahren - "ob das klappt??" - platsch  
42er Mischung? Die is doch zum Touren total spaßfrei, zumindest hinten...bin heut noch mitm Swampthing vornedrauf rumgefahren, werd dann aber vorne nen 42er Highroller draufmachen - einarmig Reifen wechseln is bloß a weng doof


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. April 2009)

ach Löhmarmühle doch da hats mal ganz kurz 19% genau zwischen
der Einfahrt MTB7 und der oberen Einfahrt "Skilift".

zum Thema 42er Mischung: man gewöhnt sich an alles. Vielleicht wirds
auch erst schlimm wenns wieder richtig warm is 

Naja reingefallen bin ich nicht in den Bach...aber nass geworden schon


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. April 2009)

Heut werd ich mal die MTB 7 testen... auch wenn das wohl ne
Schlammschlacht werden könnte. Werd so gegen Mittag losfahren,
also sobald sich die Suppe da draußen verzogen hat.


----------



## Saddamchen (19. April 2009)

@ Sven: Na alte Bon Doffi Braut!! 
Was macht denn dein Arm? Gehts langsam schon wieder?
Mich hats heut auch mal wieder sauber übern Lenker gezogen.
Habe nen schönen Bluterguss über dem,man glaubt es nicht, Nabel!!! HAbe mir den Vorbau oder Lenker reingerammt. Ist aber harmlos!
Gibt es eigentlich Bierbauchprotektoren?
Gruß
Bernd


----------



## schu2000 (19. April 2009)

@HauDraufWieSonstwer: und wie war Dei Tour heut noch nach der obligatorischen Einkehr beim Fels?? 

@Diktator: solangst Dir net den Lenker nein A... gerammt hast... 
Hatte sowas in der Art letztes Jahr auch mal, bei voller Fahrt Vollbremsung gemacht weil ich wo hingefahren bin wo ich eigentlich gar net hin wollt, dann a Hindernis gstreift, von den Pedalen abgerutscht und knapp über den Kronjuwelen voll aufn Vorbau draufgeknallt bevor ich mit schmerzverzerrtem Gesicht übern Lenker abgestiegen bin...auaauaaua...
Aber probiers doch mal mit so was: 






Freitag is Kontrolle, dann tun mer mal schauen wie's weiter geht mit der Hand  ich bin positiv eingestellt, hab eigentlich keine großen Schmerzen mehr wenn ich versuch die Hand zu belasten. Muss positiv eingestellt sein, weil ich mag gar net dran denken wenns operiert werden muss  dann sind nämlich nochmal locker zwei Monate rum bevor ich wieder einigermaßen Gas geben kann


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. April 2009)

achja meine kleine Tour gestern...bin von Fels aus ganz klassisch die MTB7
weiter... hab ausgesehen wein Schwein. Aber das sind die in Fels ja schon
gewöhnt. Da man gestern draußen sitzen konnte, war das eh kein Problem.

Die Trails sind alle gut fahrbar... an der Skipiste am Döbraberg sind ein
paar Wanderer aufgewacht als ich unten am Querweg ankam. Aber alle
gut gelaunt. Also mit Minion (42a) geht sone Frankenwaldrunde auch.
Bin dann noch über Schauenstein übern Radweg heimgerollt.


----------



## Kulminator (20. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Freitag is Kontrolle, dann tun mer mal schauen wie's weiter geht mit der Hand  ich bin positiv eingestellt, hab eigentlich keine großen Schmerzen mehr wenn ich versuch die Hand zu belasten. Muss positiv eingestellt sein, weil ich mag gar net dran denken wenns operiert werden muss  dann sind nämlich nochmal locker zwei Monate rum bevor ich wieder einigermaßen Gas geben kann



ich drück dir die Daumen, daß du ohne OP hinkommst...


----------



## schu2000 (22. April 2009)

Gestern ne nette kurze Feierabendrunde (teilweise) mit nem Kollegen gedreht. Zwei Stunden, 24 Kilometer, ca. 750hm...ganz schön steil teilweise  aber die Form passt, jetzt muss bloß der Gips runterkommen, der fängt mittlerweile eh schon an sich an den Enden aufzulösen und stinkt ganz schon rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (23. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Gestern ne nette kurze Feierabendrunde (teilweise) mit nem Kollegen gedreht. Zwei Stunden, 24 Kilometer, ca. 750hm...ganz schön steil teilweise  aber die Form passt, jetzt muss bloß der Gips runterkommen, der fängt mittlerweile eh schon an sich an den Enden aufzulösen und stinkt ganz schon rum



good news .. 

sieh mal zu, daß du bald wieder vollständig wiederhergestellt bist. Wir haben doch noch den Gegenbesuch offen  Die Trails hier sind zur Zeit allererste Sahne... 

Samstag fahren ein Teil der Spessartwölfe/Freireiter nach Finale für ne ganze Woche Spass. Wegen meines Armes hab ich gezögert, aber nächstes Jahr lass ich mir das nicht entgehen. 

Samstag sind wir mal wieder in Presseck - aber nur eine Nacht. Das Bike kann ich diesmal aus Platzgründen net mitnehmen. Na ja, diesmal nur die Lage sondieren und dann im Mai für ein paar Tage (mit Bike) kommen - dann würde ich gerne mal die hier aktivere Frankenwaldtruppe für eine Tour zusammenrotten ...  ?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... dann im Mai für ein paar Tage (mit Bike) kommen - dann würde ich gerne mal die hier aktivere Frankenwaldtruppe für eine Tour zusammenrotten ...  ?



Wenn ich net zu sehr dem Motorradfahren verfall, dann wär ich dabei. Nach dem gestrigen Sicherheitstraining, bin ich total heiß drauf mein Motorrad heut vom Händler abzuholen.


----------



## Kulminator (24. April 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Wenn ich net zu sehr dem Motorradfahren verfall, dann wär ich dabei. Nach dem gestrigen Sicherheitstraining, bin ich total heiß drauf mein Motorrad heut vom Händler abzuholen.



Du Fremdgeher... Schande....


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> sieh mal zu, daß du bald wieder vollständig wiederhergestellt bist. Wir haben doch noch den Gegenbesuch offen  Die Trails hier sind zur Zeit allererste Sahne...



 Ja ja...Gips is jetzt runter, aber auch scho wieder dran, allerdings nur solang bis ich nächste Woche die Handgelenkstütze vom Orthopäden hab! Der Knochen heilt nämlich ganz gut  erstmal noch a weng vorsichtig Biken, ich kauf mir noch die Handgelenkschoner von 661, und dann schaun mer mal in a paar Wochen!

Den Gegenbesuch hab i natürlich net vergessen 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Na ja, diesmal nur die Lage sondieren und dann im Mai für ein paar Tage (mit Bike) kommen - dann würde ich gerne mal die hier aktivere Frankenwaldtruppe für eine Tour zusammenrotten ...  ?



Da sag ich gleich mal spontan zu  Touren fahren geht ja sowieso schon!



Kulminator schrieb:


> Du Fremdgeher... Schande....



*dir recht geb*


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> ... dann würde ich gerne mal die hier aktivere Frankenwaldtruppe für eine Tour zusammenrotten ...  ?



na dann mal los, würd ich sagen. Dann gehen wir alle nochmal aufs Klo
und dann reiten wir los....


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> na dann mal los, würd ich sagen. Dann gehen wir alle nochmal aufs Klo
> und dann reiten wir los...



Na so wie ich das seh müssen wir aber noch den Superperforator-Song einstudieren ehe wir den Klappstuhl ausgraben


----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na so wie ich das seh müssen wir aber noch den Superperforator-Song einstudieren ehe wir den Klappstuhl ausgraben



 Da gibts nix weiter drauf zu sagen 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Du Fremdgeher... Schande....





schu2000 schrieb:


> *dir recht geb*



Gönnt mir doch diesen spaß
Lässt sich außerdem gut mitn mountainbiken verbinden. Vormittags mit Mountainbike fahren und am Nachmittag mitn Motorrad in den Sonnenuntergang reiten.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. April 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Lässt sich außerdem gut mitn mountainbiken verbinden. Vormittags mit Mountainbike fahren und am Nachmittag mitn Motorrad in den Sonnenuntergang reiten.



Wie wärs mit Vormittags Mountainbiken und Nachmittags aufm Trail in den Sonnenuntergang biken... und danach Biergartensitzung abhalten


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit Vormittags Mountainbiken und Nachmittags aufm Trail in den Sonnenuntergang biken... und danach Biergartensitzung abhalten



  A perfect day!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. April 2009)

und dann noch das


----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. April 2009)

Oder mal n Tag biken und am anderen Tag biken.

Natürlich mal mit nem 13kg-Bike und nem 208kg-Bike.


----------



## schu2000 (24. April 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und dann noch das



Hmmm...ich glaub ich fahr dieses Jahr mal nach Ischgl nur um zur Heidelberger Hüttn hochzutreten, die wunderbare Landschaft des Fimbatals zu genießen und mir genau davon ne Portion reinzuziehen 





(da allerdings die Abfahrt vom Fimbapass auch nett war müsst mich dann jemand auf der Schweizer Seite wieder einsammeln  )


----------



## maecs (25. April 2009)

tomu schrieb:


> Hey meacs immer den Ball schön flach halten! Wollte dich nur verteidigen wegen dem blöden Rechtschreibfehler.


Sers,
Ich hoffe der Ball ist wieder auf dem Boden.
Hab mal ne Frage: 
So nebenbei erfuhr ich von Deinen beziehungsweise Euren Kletterkünsten.
Interessiert mich auf jeden Fall, könnt ich mir das ma Ansehen wie das so funktioniert?
MfG


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmmm...ich glaub ich fahr dieses Jahr mal nach Ischgl nur um zur Heidelberger Hüttn hochzutreten, die wunderbare Landschaft des Fimbatals zu genießen und mir genau davon ne Portion reinzuziehen



Hätte da noch n Tip für dich... fahr mal nach Naturns und tret zum Vigljoch
hoch. Da an der Hütte gibts den weltbesten Kaiserschmarrn und danach
ne lustige Abfahrt ins Ultental. 

Ischgl wollte ich dieses Jahr auch nochmal... die haben da ja extra
Trails in Wald gezimmert für die Biker. Ein langes Wochenende vorm
AlpenX im August ist da schonmal geplant.


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ischgl wollte ich dieses Jahr auch nochmal... die haben da ja extra
> Trails in Wald gezimmert für die Biker. Ein langes Wochenende vorm
> AlpenX im August ist da schonmal geplant.



Jepp die Trails ham mer gsehn, waren sogar a paar kleine Northshore-Sachen dabei...hab mal eben in den Bildern gekramt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. April 2009)

Das war heute die Runde überhaupt.... jeder Trail 
     

und bewachte Stellplätze find ich auch super


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2009)

Hä?? Turmgeist? Wohin hastn Dich da verfahren??  

Hab heut auch ne Runde gedreht...viel Asphalt, viel Höhenmeter, viel gelbes Blütenstaubzeugs...


edit: google weiß doch aber wirklich alles  die Schönburgwarte aufm Kornberg gell??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Kornberg gell??



 so isses 

danach Epprechtstein - Waldstein - H-Weg - Waldstein - Reinersreuth

Und das mit Maxxis Minion 42a - Wahnsinn was die sich im Boden verankern.
Den Höhenweg nahezu ungebremst runter... das hat mal Laune gemacht.
Aber jetzt sind die Gummis fast runter. 
Werde dann auch mal demnächst die Highroller in 60a bestellen.


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2009)

Das is halt der Nachteil der 42er am Hinterrad, da kann man sich gleich nen Fünferpack kaufen...ich werd mir jetzt zumindest vorne den Highroller 42a von letztem Jahr draufmachen, aber hinten bleib ich beim Ardent, find den nach wie vor ganz gut fürs HR. Und auf der Tourenkiste sollte das ja auch reichen 

Kannst Dich noch an die knarzende Kurbel am Quake letztes Jahr erinnern? Hab ich jetzt wieder  das sackschwere Hussefelt-Gelump wandert jetzt in die Ersatzteilkiste und dann kommt ne SLX ran. Die Code 5 nervt auch nur rum...ich liebäugel ja immer noch mit der The One fürs Glory, dann könnt ich die normale Code ans Quake umbauen...hmm...nee doch net, der Geldbeutel hat grad Widerspruch eingelegt  Mensch Mensch Mensch immer nur Ärger mit den Teilen und viel zu wenig Geld für neues...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. April 2009)

wie wärs mit ner Saint? Gabs bei Stadler recht günstig


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> wie wärs mit ner Saint? Gabs bei Stadler recht günstig



Jahaa gefallen würd die mir schon tun, kostet aber gleich mal knapp 100 Euro mehr als die SLX  na mal schauen vielleicht ertrag ich das Geknarze doch noch a weng und spar noch nen Monat


----------



## Kulminator (27. April 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> .... im Mai für ein paar Tage (mit Bike) kommen - dann würde ich gerne mal die hier aktivere Frankenwaldtruppe für eine Tour zusammenrotten ...  ?



Wer möchte sich dabei als Guide üben? Freiwillige vor ! 

Bei dieser Gelegenheit könnten wir ja die vielen tollen Geheimtrails abfahren? Und die örtlichen Biergärten..  

Aber bitte nicht mehr als 1200- 1500 hm pro Tag...


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2009)

Ich ääähm...könnte mich vielleicht als Führer anbieten 

Hab ja mittlerweile rings um meinen Heimathafen doch so den einen oder anderen Trail beisammen. Das gute is dass man da eigentlich immer in der Nähe der Homebase ist falls die Beine doch irgendwann den Dienst versagen. Für eine landschaftlich wunderbare Tour hätt ich an sich auch was, da müsst mer dann allerdings zwei Täler weiter fahren, was dann hin + zurück je nach genauer Strecke nochmal 600 - 800 hömes extra wären. An sich einzeln net so viel, aber in Summe hat man dann doch recht schnell einen Höhenkilometer und mehr beisammen. Aber ich denk mal da kann ich schon ne Runde zusammenstellen die in dem von Dir gewünschten Bereich liegt 

Wennst des Angebot annimmst (die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen), kannst mir dann bitte schon recht kurzfristig bescheid geben wann des sein wird? Damit ich des gleich mit einplanen kann. Wochenende 10. Mai geht bei mir net, da bin ich beruflich in Wien (und am Sonntag werd ich an Abstecher nach Semmering in den Bikepark machen), des Wochenende werd ich meinen Ochsenkopf-Saisonstart machen wenn die Hand ja sagt


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich ääähm...könnte mich vielleicht als Führer anbieten
> 
> Hab ja mittlerweile rings um meinen Heimathafen doch so den einen oder anderen Trail beisammen. Das gute is dass man da eigentlich immer in der Nähe der Homebase ist falls die Beine doch irgendwann den Dienst versagen. Für eine landschaftlich wunderbare Tour hätt ich an sich auch was, da müsst mer dann allerdings zwei Täler weiter fahren, was dann hin + zurück je nach genauer Strecke nochmal 600 - 800 hömes extra wären. An sich einzeln net so viel, aber in Summe hat man dann doch recht schnell einen Höhenkilometer und mehr beisammen. Aber ich denk mal da kann ich schon ne Runde zusammenstellen die in dem von Dir gewünschten Bereich liegt
> 
> Wennst des Angebot annimmst (die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen), kannst mir dann bitte schon recht kurzfristig bescheid geben wann des sein wird? Damit ich des gleich mit einplanen kann. Wochenende 10. Mai geht bei mir net, da bin ich beruflich in Wien (und am Sonntag werd ich an Abstecher nach Semmering in den Bikepark machen), des Wochenende werd ich meinen Ochsenkopf-Saisonstart machen wenn die Hand ja sagt



Ruhig Brauner .... 

wird frühestens in der zweiten Maihälfte oder gar erst zu Pfingsten (da wollte ich eh aufn Berch....)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. April 2009)

na wenn der Sven den Anführer macht dann kommen wir bestimmt auch in Fels vorbei, oder??? Da wäre ich dann wahrscheinlich auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (28. April 2009)

Hmmm ähm nöö Fels is da leider etwas abseits...aber gibt ein paar schöne andere Stellen wo man einkehren kann...und zum Schluss könn mer ja bei mir noch a isotonischen Weizengetränk zu uns nehmen  alkoholfrei natürlich 

Deswegen kannst aber ruhig auch mitkomma!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (28. April 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ich ääähm...könnte mich vielleicht als Führer anbieten...
> ...(die anderen üblichen Verdächtigen sind natürlich auch herzlich eingeladen)...



Na klar, wär scho mal interressant, mal woanders zu fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (28. April 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Na klar, wär scho mal interressant, mal woanders zu fahren.



ich bin auch auf die Haustrails vom Sven gespannt...


----------



## schu2000 (2. Mai 2009)

Oh Menno, da hab ich ja heut früh wieder gepennt. Hab meine Freundin samt Pferd nach Münchberg auf Turnier gefahren, hätt ja eigentlich des Radl mitnehma und von dort Richtung Waldstein/Schneeberg/Oko fahren könna...naja...zu spät 

Bilder von der gestrigen Eröffnung am Oko und da noch a paar bearbeitete


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Mai 2009)

hab jetzt mal ne GPS Aufzeichnung von der Singletrailtour gemacht.
Und wie es der Zufall so will hab ich gleich noch MTBler am Schneeberg
getroffen... mit...na wer weiss es??
Fährt da doch nicht n hübsches Mädel mit dem weissen Edison mit 
Ich hab gedacht ich seh nicht richtig... leider waren die aus Würzburg 
Und net aus der Gegend hier.
Hammer Tour mal wieder! Jetzt muss ich nur noch die GPS Daten exportiert
kriegen... in GooglEarth will ich die nicht veröffentlichen.

@schu
vergiss den OKO auf der Tour. Seit der M-Weg platt ist macht das keinen
Sinn. Momentan is Kornberg - Waldstein - Schneeberg - Rudolfstein prima.
Am Rudolfstein ist das Loch im Trail jetzt weg, und dafür hats zwei schöne
Sprungwellen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Mai 2009)

Man Man Man
Als Heuschnupfler hat man momentan keine gute Zeit. Dieser Blütenstaub bleibt a überall kleben. Schuhe, Hosen, Trinkschlauch, Bike, etc....:kotz:

Hab aber beeintruckende Bilder mitgebracht. Einmal in der nähe von Froschbach, mein Vorderrad und das Froschbachtal von Thierbach aus gesehen.

Von mir selber hab ich mal keine Fotos gemacht, ich denke mal ihr habt auch einen gelben Stich davongetragen.


----------



## schu2000 (2. Mai 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> @schu
> vergiss den OKO auf der Tour. Seit der M-Weg platt ist macht das keinen
> Sinn. Momentan is Kornberg - Waldstein - Schneeberg - Rudolfstein prima.
> Am Rudolfstein ist das Loch im Trail jetzt weg, und dafür hats zwei schöne
> Sprungwellen



Hmm mal schaua. Werd mir morgen am Oko a leichtes Bergauffahrfahrrad ausleihen und a weng dort rumgurken, mal Oko hoch, mal Schneeberch...also so war mein Plan...mal gucken was jetzt genau draus wird 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Man Man Man
> Als Heuschnupfler hat man momentan keine gute Zeit. Dieser Blütenstaub bleibt a überall kleben. Schuhe, Hosen, Trinkschlauch, Bike, etc....:kotz:



Tja lieber Gras rauchen als Heu schnupfen oder wie war das?  
Aber stimmt scho, is zur Zeit echt extrem. Bin zum Glück selbst da net empfindlich - eigentlich...weil so heftig wie es die Tage war haben mir auch schon mal die Augen a weng getränt...
Heftig is wenn mer aus a weng Entfernung mal an Windstoß am Waldrand beobachtet, da könnt mer denken dass es bei uns jetzt Sandstürme gibt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Mai 2009)

Tja so gelb waren meine Reifen gestern am Epprechtstein auch :-D
Naja geht auch vorbei...


----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2009)

@HDWN: hab Dich heut nachmittag angerufen weil ich Dich nach nem spaßigen Weg vom Schneeberg komplett runter Richtung Karches oder Bigrün fragen wollt. Bin dann den Schotterweg übern 1000meterstein runter und dann irgendwann aufn Q-Weg...

Hab heut ne schöne Tour im Fichtelgebirge gemacht, Ochsenkopf - M-Weg - Karches - Schneeberg - Karches - Oko - und dann über einen gewissen "steilen und steinigen Pfad"  wieder runter nach Fleckl. Der is aber zumindest im oberen Bereich mit nem 140mm Touren/"Allmountain"-Bike eher...ähm...naja, hatte vom Bullheadhouse a Cube Stereo. Weiter unten wo dann nimmer so viele große Brocken rumliegen gings dann recht spaßig abwärts 
Eigentlich wollt ich vom Schneeberg nochmal runter zum Rudolfstein, aber keine Ahnung ob ich dann zum Schluss nochmal den Ochsenkopf hochgekommen wäre...das hat man davon wenn man am Vortag mit der schweren Kiste sämtliche Anstiege in den dicken Gängen hochwalzt 





Noch a paar Bilder gibts auf meiner Homepage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @HDWN: hab Dich heut nachmittag angerufen weil ich Dich nach nem spaßigen Weg vom Schneeberg komplett runter Richtung Karches oder Bigrün fragen wollt. Bin dann den Schotterweg übern 1000meterstein runter und dann irgendwann aufn Q-Weg...
> [/URL]



und ich war im Auto unterwegs und habs net mitbekommen 
Aber die Richtung hat eh schon gepaßt... die GPS Daten zum OKO hatten
ja den Weg drin...zumindest die letzten Meter bis Karches sind lustig.


----------



## schu2000 (4. Mai 2009)

Ja bin in etwa so gefahren wie auf Deiner Aufzeichnung. Hatte das bloß nimmer so genau im Kopf, mein kartographisches Gedächtnis is net soooo gut 
Laut Karte müsste man aber eigentlich schon ziemlich in Gipfelnähe übern H-Weg auch abfahren können. Erst Richtung Nusshardt/Seehaus, dann gleich rechts, dann kommt man ein paar hundert Meter vorm Haberstein raus. Und aufn Q-Weg müsst man theoretisch auch schon weiter oben kommen, kurz nachm Haberstein. Vorausgesetzt das Kartenmaterial stimmt, was ja auch net unbedingt immer der Fall is.

Ich glaub ich zieh ins Fichtelgebirge


----------



## Darth Happy (8. Mai 2009)

@schu2000: wo hastn du dei Quake her? Von nem offiziellen Händler? Der am nächsten gelegene Marin Händler wär für mich in Lichtenfels - leider immer noch ordentlich weit weg . Du scheinst ja aus meiner Ecke zu kommen, deswegen frag ich^^
Ich frag evt. mal bei nem net so weit entfernten Händler nach - vielleicht erbarmt sich ja einer und bestellt mir trotzdem ein Rocky Ridge . Aber der wird halt dann schon was verbindliches von mir hören wollen...


----------



## schu2000 (9. Mai 2009)

@HappyDarthVader: das Quake hab ich letztes Jahr in Willingen aufm Bike Festival das erste Mal getestet, bin auf Anhieb super damit zurecht gekommen. Habs dann im Juli nochmal zum Testen übers Wochenende gehabt und dann gleich behalten, war ein Testbike direkt vom Team von Bernd Adamski von Marin aus Fürth!

Schöne Grüße aus Wien übrigens  nachdem ich bei meinen bisherigen Wien-Besuchen wegen der vielen Arbeit nie dazu gekommen bin mir mal die verschiedenen Sehenswürdigkeiten anzuschauen, hab ich heut nach der Arbeit mal ne kleine Sightseeing-Tour gemacht (zu Fuß)...ich habs ja eh scho gewusst, aber trotzdem nochmal: tolle Stadt!!

Hab da auch was zum Fahren gefunden, is zwar net so anspruchsvoll, aber jo mei, was solls 





Hier gibts noch ein paar Impressionen aus der Stadt der Sachertorte und der Opernbälle 

Und morgen gehts nach Semmering in den Bikepark, hoffentlich is das Wetter dann auch so top wie heut!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Mai 2009)

dann machs mal nicht wie ich gestern... musste gestern schmerzlich 
erfahren das neue Highroller schlechteren Grip haben als eingefahrene
Minion ST 

Nach 8 Km (also gleich nach Beginn der Tour) hats mir in ner Kurve
beide Räder weggezogen, und ich lag auf der Nase. Außer nem 
genknickten Ego is zum Glück nix größeres passiert. Aber die Spur
quer über die Straße sah schon lustig aus. Achja das Rad is jetzt
auch leichter... a bisl Alu vom Schaltwerk is auch auf der Straße 
geblieben 

Heute bleibt der Bock im Keller... mein Arm is doch a bisl geprellt,
das hatte ich gestern auf den Trails gar nicht so gemerkt


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> dann machs mal nicht wie ich gestern...



Nee nee hab ich net gemacht...stattdessen hab ich mir das Kahnbein ein zweites Mal gebrochen, wieder das selbe, bloß an einer anderen Stelle, diesmal glatt die Mitte durch...braucht jemand a Glory DH und a Quake, ich steig dann mal auf Schach um....................net wirklich 
Werd ich halt jetzt doch operieren lassen, da der Bruch jetzt eigentlich ziemlich "optimal" is zum Verschrauben...
Ich bin dann mal die nächsten Wochen wieder aufm Heimtrainer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> stattdessen hab ich mir das Kahnbein ein zweites Mal gebrochen, wieder das selbe, bloß an einer anderen Stelle,



jetzt machst Witze, oder??


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Öhmmm...nöööö...schee wärs wenn des a Witz wär...isses aber leider net... 

Ach hab da übrigens a paar Bild von Semmering. Mehr gabs net, weil ich ja hauptsächlich gefahren bin (bis es dann halt nimmer ging )


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Mai 2009)

na schöner Mist. Grad jetzt.... na dann mal alles Gute. Da solltest ja rechtzeitig zum Sommer wieder fit sein. 

Die Bilder sehen ja schon recht fein aus. Aber ich glaub die Bikeparkzeiten
sind bei mir vorbei. Ich brech mir da nur die Knochen.. zweimal hat mir
gereicht um das sein zu lassen  War aber bei mir auch a bisl schlimmer.

Na da werd ich dann mal die Trails für dich warm halten.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2009)

Danke Danke!! Na wird scho werden...irgendwann im Spätsommer werden wir schon mal zusammen auf Tour gehen können 
Ich versuchs halt irgendwie mit Humor zu nehmen, weil sonst müsst ich die ganze Zeit heulen...


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Mai 2009)

@schu ... sachen machst ... wünsch dir alles gute ... 

und auch für dich ... liftverbot ab jetzt  ihr sollt euch doch net alle zerschießen. ihr habt da den sinn des radlfahrns net so ganz verstanden

aber dann hat ja wenigstens einer zeit fotos beim okopf rennen machen


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2009)

@eman: danke! muss halt schauen ob ich bis dahin die Canon gscheit halten kann 

Freitag früh werd ich operiert, dann mal schaua, wenn alles glatt läuft dann wird so ab Mitte Juli wieder gfahren.

Und aller guten Dinge sind drei: beim CT heut hat sich rausgestellt, dass ich mir an andern Handwurzelknochen a noch gebrochen hab. Is aber halb so wild, der wird durch die Ruhigstellung nach der OP heilen. Reicht dann aber an Knochenbrüchen für dieses Jahr...


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Mai 2009)

Oh jei oh jei oh jei 
Wünsch dir jedenfalls superschnelle und gute Besserung
Und dann machmer erstmal ein Fahrsicherheitstraining führ gefährliche Streckenabschnitte

G.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Mai 2009)

OhjeOhjeOhje
Das wird wohl mal nix mit ner geführten Tour Ende Mai. 
Viel Glück am Freitag und gute Besserung. (irgendwie hab ich etzt a dejavu) 

Kulmi da müssen wir uns woanders umschauen.


----------



## Saddamchen (14. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> @schu ... sachen machst ... wünsch dir alles gute ...
> 
> und auch für dich ... liftverbot ab jetzt  ihr sollt euch doch net alle zerschießen. ihr habt da den sinn des radlfahrns net so ganz verstanden
> 
> aber dann hat ja wenigstens einer zeit fotos beim okopf rennen machen





LB Jörg schrieb:


> Oh jei oh jei oh jei
> Wünsch dir jedenfalls superschnelle und gute Besserung
> Und dann machmer erstmal ein Fahrsicherheitstraining führ gefährliche Streckenabschnitte
> 
> G.





KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> OhjeOhjeOhje
> Das wird wohl mal nix mit ner geführten Tour Ende Mai.
> Viel Glück am Freitag und gute Besserung. (irgendwie hab ich etzt a dejavu)


Haubsach bis PDS isser widder soweid fid, dasser für uns kochn  und die Glamoddn waschn konn!!!


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2009)

Naja Bernd wie scho gsagt, für Dich ja net, Du wirst irgendwo unterwegs in nem abgelegenen Waldstück entsorgt...stückchenweise *satanischesgrinsen* 


@Jörg: ok woll mer gleich an Termin fürs Fahrsicherheitstraining ausmachen?  so im August mal?? Vor PdS Ende Juli wird des glaub i a bisserl zu knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Vor PdS Ende Juli wird des glaub i a bisserl zu knapp


 
wann bist unten? ende juli bin ich auch in PdS


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2009)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> wann bist unten? ende juli bin ich auch in PdS



Wir sind unten so vom 24. bis 29. abends oder 30. früh. Muss wegen ner Hochzeit scho eher wieder heim (aber net meine eigene  )


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Mai 2009)

25.07-01.08 bin ich dort ... bleib bis lenzerheide unten in der gegend


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2009)

Hmm immer diese blöden Verpflichtungen...ich muss meinen Kollegen wohl doch noch davon abbringen, den Fehler zu machen sich zu verheiraten


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2009)

ja mach das ...


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2009)

So bin wieder daaaaa!! Hab jetzt ne 24mm lange Titanschraube im Kahnbein, die auf den Namen "Herbert" hört  ja ernsthaft, das Ding heißt echt Herbertschraube...OP is glatt gelaufen, Schmerzpegel is ok, Scherzmittel- und Narkotikapegel war zwischenzeitlich angenehm hoch 
Also kommendes Wochenend Oko??  Kleiner Scherz!! Wird schon noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis ich wieder aufs Radel darf, aber ich bin ja Optimist


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Mai 2009)

na dann bleib mal brav und halt die Finger still. Der Sommer kommt mit 
großen Schritten. Net das du dieses Jahr noch die Happytrail-runde verpaßt.


----------



## Kulminator (17. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So bin wieder daaaaa!! Hab jetzt ne 24mm lange Titanschraube im Kahnbein, die auf den Namen "Herbert" hört  ja ernsthaft, das Ding heißt echt Herbertschraube...OP is glatt gelaufen, Schmerzpegel is ok, Scherzmittel- und Narkotikapegel war zwischenzeitlich angenehm hoch
> Also kommendes Wochenend Oko??  Kleiner Scherz!! Wird schon noch ein paar Wochen dauern bis ich wieder aufs Radel darf, aber ich bin ja Optimist



oh weh... da schaut man ein paar Tage nicht ins Forum und die Jungs statten sich mit Titan und anderen edlen Teilen aus  
ich wünsch dir jedenfalls gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung. 

Da es bei mir im Mai eh knapp wird, verschieben wir die geplante Frankenwaldrunde auf später - der Sommer ist ja glücklicherweise noch lang...


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2009)

Kulminator schrieb:


> der Sommer ist ja glücklicherweise noch lang...



Na hoffentlich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Mai 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich



offizieller Herbstanfang 2009 ist am 22.September. Winteranfang ist am 21.12.2009 ... 

Stimmt dich das glücklich?


----------



## schu2000 (18. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe dass ich Mitte - Ende Juli wieder loslegen kann dann hob i ja no genug Zeit mir allerhand andere Sachen anzutun  
Aber man is ja Optimist gelle!?!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2009)

Dann will ich mal wieder unseren Fred wiederbeleben 

Ist denn hier gar nichts mehr los?? War jetzt n paar Mal wieder auf Tour,
meistens mit dem MTB. Mal sehen wo es micht heute hinverschlägt.

Hat mal jemand Lust auf die MTB7 mit Einkehrschwung in Fels? Kommendes
WE könnte man mal schauen... wenn das Wetter endlich wieder Biergarten-
tauglich wird


----------



## OLB EMan (1. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal davon ausgehe dass ich Mitte - Ende Juli wieder loslegen kann dann hob i ja no genug Zeit mir allerhand andere Sachen anzutun
> Aber man is ja Optimist gelle!?!


 
warum dauert deine sache eigentlich so lang? is doch nur nen knochenbruch?? mit schraube müsst das doch relativ schnell wieder halten


----------



## schu2000 (3. Juni 2009)

Sorry, Antwort kommt a weng spät...bin zur Zeit als momentaner nicht-Biker net so oft hier online...



OLB EMan schrieb:


> warum dauert deine sache eigentlich so lang? is doch nur nen knochenbruch?? mit schraube müsst das doch relativ schnell wieder halten



Der Handwurzelknochen, den ich mir da gebrochen hab, das Kahnbein, ist bezüglich Heilung wohl mit so ziemlich das denkbar schlechteste was man sich nur brechen kann...durch ungünstige Durchblutung heilt das Ding nur schlecht und langsam. Bei einer Behandlung mit Gips hat man den so 8-12 Wochen dran, und da heilts oft net mal von allein...
Ich hab bezüglich der Heilung nach der OP schon alles mögliche gehört/gelesen, von "Hand nach zwei Monaten wieder komplett einsatzbereit und belastbar" bis 6 Monate Gips/Schiene war da alles dabei  frühzeitige Krankengymnastik scheint aber auf alle Fälle zu helfen, dass man nach der Ruhigstellung net noch Wochen braucht, um die Hand wieder gescheit bewegen zu können...
Aber positiv ist schon mal, dass die Fäden raus sind, die Wunde gut verheilt und ich zumindest wieder aufn Heimtrainer darf...das in den letzten drei Wochen verlorene wieder aufholen, net dass noch unfitte Zustände aufkommen  jetzt hoff ich halt mal, dass ich zu den Glücklichen gehöre, bei denen die Geschichte nach zwei Monaten gegessen is.

edit: hab grad noch nen passenden Spruch zum Kahnbein gefunden: "kein anderer menschlicher Knochen braucht so lange, um wieder zusammenzuwachsen"...toll...  

Bei Dir is alles klar mit der Hand? OP hast ja gut überstanden hab ich gelesen. Schon ein Ende der bikelosen Zeit in Sicht?



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ... MTB7 mit Einkehrschwung in Fels?



Verschieb das mal bitte um ein Wochenende nach hinten, dann komm ich auch mit zum Einkehren, entweder auf Schusters Rappen  oder mitm Auto...dieses Wochenende bin ich am Oko, beim Rennen knipsen und als Streckenposten


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2009)

oh je ... dann viel glück ...

bei mir ... mal schauen ... bikelose zeit gibts bei mir net ... fahr mitm radl in die arbeit, weil gott hat uns ja zum glück 2 hände gegeben 

okopf ... bin kein streckenposten aber werd auch versuchen nen paar fotos zu machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. Juni 2009)

Ach wird scho wern!!

Hab mir auch scho überlegt mal wenigstens einhändig a weng auf Radwegen rumzueiern, aber dann sperrns mich wahrscheinlich bald weg inne Klapse. Hab schon jede Menge verwunderter Blicke geerntet als ich nachm ersten Bruch den Gips dranhatte und damit nach ein paar Wochen auf Radwegen gefahren bin 

Gute Besserung auf alle Fälle!!

Na dann läuft mer sich ja am Wochenend bestimmt übern Weg


----------



## Saddamchen (5. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, Antwort kommt a weng spät...bin zur Zeit als momentaner nicht-Biker net so oft hier online...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D.h.  es sschaut eigentlich ganz gut aus, das du in PDS Zwiebeln schneiden kannnst oder??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Verschieb das mal bitte um ein Wochenende nach hinten



Kommendes WE siehts eh besser aus. Mal sehen was die Woche noch
passiert...aber die Chancen stehen gut für ne MTB7 Runde


----------



## schu2000 (6. Juni 2009)

Jo ich hoff a dass es nächstes WE besser wird!! Wirklich gemütlich wars heut am Oko net grad...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2009)

weiss ich  war gestern Mittag am Waldsteinhaus und danach im Regen
heim brrrrr.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2009)

Aber es geht noch ungemütlicher...heut früh zum Beispiel!  Aber nachmittags, pünktlich zu Beginn meiner Schicht als Streckenposten, hats aufgehört zu regnen und ab & zu hat sogar mal die Sonne von oben durchgeblitzt


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Juni 2009)

War ja dann unten Streckenposten...da wars total warm und sonnig...ist dann um 4re sogar richtig heiß unten geworden....

G.


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juni 2009)

Uiuiui...wasn los hier? Jetzt wär unser Fred fast schon von der ersten Seite verschwunden 

@HauDraufWieNix: wie schauts aus, morgen evtl.?? Wie gesagt, ich würd halt dann irgendwie zum Fels komma, müsstn bloß ungefähr a Uhrzeit ausmachen. Am Sonntag soll ja das Wetter schon wieder schlechter wern...
Was isn mitm klan Zwerg, gibits den überhaupt noch?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juni 2009)

Samstag is Fichtelgebirgstag  ich muss mich mal wieder Trailmäßig 
austoben  
Sonntag is am Waldsteinhaus immer soviel los, und dann dauert das
so lange bis mein Essen kommt.

Sonntag wäre gut fürn Frankenwald... da könnt ich gegen Mittag in Fels
sein, oder wann auch immer. Jedenfalls is biken angesagt!


----------



## Saddamchen (12. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was isn mitm klan Zwerg, gibits den überhaupt noch?


Mach hald dei Hosn auf und schau nooch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (12. Juni 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre gut fürn Frankenwald... da könnt ich gegen Mittag in Fels
> sein, oder wann auch immer. Jedenfalls is biken angesagt!



Hmm na gut dann genieß ich morng des Wetter a weng zu Fuß...mal schaua welche Wege ich da mal a weng ausspionier 
Wegen Sonntag mal schaua was des Wetter macht. Wennst so auf halb 1 oder 1 im Fels einschlägst  wär ok!?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juni 2009)

halb 1/1 könnt auch gut werden... da schaumer morgen Abend nochmal.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Juni 2009)

Also so wie es jetzt aussieht wird morgen recht gutes Wetter werden.
Da ich heute ausgiebigst Trails gefahren bin, werd ich morgen mal die
Straßenfräse freilassen. 

Dann wäre ich so gegen halb 12/12 in Fels... wohl eher halb 12.
Ich fahr dann statt in Steinwiesen zur Ködeltalsperre nochmal hoch
nach Fels. Komm ja dann aus Richtung KC.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was isn mitm klan Zwerg, gibits den überhaupt noch?



JaJa, mich gibts noch. Hab blos in letzter Zeit und in Zukunft (ca 7-8wochen) a weng weniger Zeit zu fahren und online zu gehen. wut:Baustelle at Home)
Ich werd Morgen z.B. fahren. Ne zwei Runden-Auspower-Tour, rund um Bad Steben. Da wird dann bis zum :kotz: gefahren. 
Mal guggn wieviel N-Walker ich überfahr, da is ja so´n Tag im Kurpark.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Juni 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> JaJa, mich gibts noch. Hab blos in letzter Zeit und in Zukunft (ca 7-8wochen) a weng weniger Zeit zu fahren



Da hast du dir aber n schlechten Zeitpunkt ausgesucht... sowas macht man
doch vor oder nach der Bikesaison


----------



## KlanerZwerg (14. Juni 2009)

Meine Bikesaisson ist 12 Monate lang. 
Und im Winter lässt sichs schlecht an Garten ansähen und a Garage bauen. Irgendwo müssen doch meine drei Fahrzuge Platz haben.

Heut war ich Unterwegs. Nicht lang aber schnell. 

Von 0 auf 40km in 2 Stunden. Bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 19km/h, hatte ich an Verbrauch von 1,5 Litern.

Heut war irgendwie ein Gemütlichkeitstag, hab ich gemerkt. Jeden anderen Mountainbiker konnt ich überholen.Ist sonst nie so.


----------



## schu2000 (14. Juni 2009)

Ihr Glücklichen...bei mir gings von 0 auf 70km, in 100 Minuten...und alles im Keller :kotz: an Tagen wie heute tut es schon besonders weh, net wirklich fahren zu können. Na wie auch immer, in spätestens zwei Wochen werd ich mich auch wieder draußen versuchen, wenn auch erstmal nur auf Asphalt. Jetzt bräucht ich bloß wieder a schöns leichts HT, Grundlage fahren mitm Freerider is irgendwie net so der Hit, und außerdem is mitm Quake die Versuchung, trotzdem mal den einen oder anderen Trail zu besuchen so hoch


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> und außerdem is mitm Quake die Versuchung, trotzdem mal den einen oder anderen Trail zu besuchen so hoch


 
ne man merkt einarmig sehr schnell das man den trail doch besser nicht besucht


----------



## schu2000 (14. Juni 2009)

Neja des Problem is ja des ich prinzipiell scho mit zwei Händen fahren könnt. Hab mittlerweile die Handgelenkstütze dran und könnt den Lenker an sich auch gut festhalten  so gesehen wärs natürlich scho "besser" wenn ich nur einarmig fahren könnt, dann wär auch die versuchung gar net erst so groß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> etzt bräucht ich bloß wieder a schöns leichts HT



kannst ja mein leicht rostendes Winterrad nehmen  Das Hinterrad
lenkt zwar selbstständig, aber das hilft beim Gleichgewicht halten.

Nach 2-3 Touren paßt das schon wieder... die Grundlage is schneller
wieder da als du denkst. Außerdem gilts ja noch die Singletrailtour
durchs Fichtelgebirge zu fahren


----------



## schu2000 (14. Juni 2009)

Wegen der Grundlage mach ich mir keine Gedanken - so viel Zeit wie ich momentan aufm Heimtrainer verbring...  muss aber trotzdem schaua dass ich mir wieder a leichts HT oder a Wenigfederweghalbwegsleichtfully oder so zuleg...a RR würd mich irgendwie a reizen...ähm ok lassen wir das


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Juni 2009)

mach das mal mitm RR  auf dem Radweg nach Fels kann man ganz
schön Gas geben  und die Verletzungsgefahr is net ganz so
hoch.

Oder sone richtige Carbonschüssel 

Alternativ wäre auch noch n Dreirad denkbar... da fällt man net so
leicht um


----------



## schu2000 (15. Juni 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Alternativ wäre auch noch n Dreirad denkbar... da fällt man net so leicht um



 

Oder vielleicht gleich dieses altbekannte Gefährt:


----------



## KlanerZwerg (15. Juni 2009)

Wie wärs denn mit diesen da:




Passen bestimmt auch aufs MTB!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. Juni 2009)

ich hab eigentlich sowas gemeint






da is 29 Zoll MTB nix dagegen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (16. Juni 2009)

Jaaa jaaaa, is ja mal wieder gut mit euren Alternativen...ich bevorzuge es dann trotzdem mich auf *zwei* Rädern fortzubewegen


----------



## Saddamchen (17. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jaaa jaaaa, is ja mal wieder gut mit euren Alternativen...ich bevorzuge es dann trotzdem mich auf *zwei* Rädern fortzubewegen


Wennsd di ner fordbewegen dädsd!! Fällsd ja immer runder!!!
Wie schaut es den aus mit deiner Hand? Wird hoffentlich noch!!


----------



## schu2000 (17. Juni 2009)

Saddamchen schrieb:


> Wennsd di ner fordbewegen dädsd!! Fällsd ja immer runder!!!
> Wie schaut es den aus mit deiner Hand? Wird hoffentlich noch!!



Pass ner auf des Du net mal runder fällsd...nachdem ich Dich mitm Baseballschläger erwischt hab!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heut war wieder Krankengymnastik, schaut ganz gut aus, Beweglichkeit liegt scho wieder bei ca. 90% würd ich sagen. Belastung geht aber noch net voll. Nächsten Freitag is wieder Röntgen, danach fang ich an wieder Forst- und Radwege unsicher zu machen, a paar N-Walker erschrecken


----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. Juni 2009)

Schön zu lesen, dass es bergauf geht mir deiner Hand.




schu2000 schrieb:


> Nächsten Freitag is wieder Röntgen, danach fang ich an wieder Forst- und Radwege unsicher zu machen, a paar N-Walker erschrecken



Was hats angezeigt, des Röntgen?


----------



## schu2000 (19. Juni 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Schön zu lesen, dass es bergauf geht mir deiner Hand.
> Was hats angezeigt, des Röntgen?



Merci Dir, aber die Untersuchung ist nicht "diesen Freitag" (also heute), sondern "nächsten Freitag"...hätt vielleicht des Datum mit dazu schreiben sollen  aber der Hand gehts besser und besser, Belastung klappt auch immer mehr!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Juni 2009)

Prima... dann können wir ja bald mal die Singletrailrunde hier angehen.
Jetzt wirds ja auch Sommer 

Gestern am Döbraberg hats mir dafür meinen Mantel zerschnitten. Da
fährt an einmal nen anderen Weg, und erwischt gleich so scharfe Steine
das die meinen Minion aufgeschnitten haben  
Zum Glück hatte ich noch n paar Visitenkarten von der Arbeit einstecken,
um damit den Mantel einigermaßen zu stabilisieren. Bin dann superlangsam
heimgeeiert.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Juni 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds ja auch Sommer



Ja wär echt schön wenns mal länger als zwei Tage brauchbares Wetter hätt. Wirklich viel gutes Wetter hab i ja bis jetzt net verpasst, und wenn dann war ich meistens Wandern


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Juni 2009)

zum Thema Sommer.... nächstes Wochenende hätt ich gern a bisl weniger
Wasser in Steinwiesen! Von Steinwiesen bis Marxgrün bin ich heut
Vormittag im Regen gefahren  
Bei Temperaturen um die 10-11 Grad war das nicht wirklich lustig


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. Juni 2009)

Ouh ja, bei uns hats ganz schön geschüttet heut Vormittag. 

Dieses Wochenende war wieder kein Sattel unterm A..ch.
Bleeds Wedder!

Nächst Woche solls a net so Sommerlich wern.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Juni 2009)

hast net aufgegessen gestern?? Hab ich die Dusche dir zu verdanken??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. Juni 2009)

Ja gut, ok, das nächste mal wird der Teller mit verspeist! Meine Zähne freuen sich schon


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Juni 2009)

das will ich aber auch hoffen... und vom Riegel wird die Folie auch mit gegessen. Sind ja wichtige Inhaltsstoffe drin


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. Juni 2009)

Na ob das dann die Schüssel aushält, ich weiß ja net!!


----------



## maecs (21. Juni 2009)

Oko war heut doch sehr nett, Bodenverhältnisse waren top.
Kleiner Wehmutstropfen, der Lift war wegen eines Schauers für kurze Zeit außer Betrieb. Habe ich allerdings nicht für notwendig gehalten. Ansonsten war das Wetter dort ganz schön.


----------



## Alexspeed (21. Juni 2009)

oko will ich auch endlich mal wieder.
Wenns nur am Döbraberg so nen scheenen Lift geben würde.


----------



## schu2000 (21. Juni 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> zum Thema Sommer.... nächstes Wochenende hätt ich gern a bisl weniger
> Wasser in Steinwiesen! Von Steinwiesen bis Marxgrün bin ich heut
> Vormittag im Regen gefahren
> Bei Temperaturen um die 10-11 Grad war das nicht wirklich lustig



Echt?? Ich bin heut vormittag von 8-11 auch gefahren, bin aber net von oben nass geworden...ach ich war ja im trockenen Keller 
Also momentan hab ich echt keinen allzu großen Neid dass ich net draußen fahren kann...ist ja nur noch Mist!!  Heut nachmittag hats draußen mal für 5 Minuten gehagelt, dass man denken konnte, die Welt geht gleich unter!  Danach war alles weiß von den Hagelkörnern!!!
Naja hab dann heut nachmittag a weng am Glory rumgeschraubt, hab mir in den letzen Monaten ein paar schöne neue Teile zusammengekauft, ein paar Sachen wandern jetzt ans Quake, schön schön 

edit:

das weiße Feld ist kein Eishockeyfeld, sondern ein normaler kleiner Sportplatz, heute nachmittag kurz nach dem Hagel:


----------



## schu2000 (26. Juni 2009)

Very good news: war heute zur Kontrolle beim Doc, O-Ton "vollständige knöcherne Durchbauung", soll heißen der Bruch ist geheilt!!  Jetzt is noch a weng Schonung angesagt und langsam wieder gscheit belasten, aber ab Sonntag wird auf alle Fälle wieder in leichtem Gelände gefahren  Forstautobahnen, ich komme!!  na und so in zwei Wochen werd ich mal den Oko antesten, in vier Wochen is dann PdS angesagt!
@eman: wie schauts bei Dir aus? PdS?? 
So und jetzt geh ich auf a Junggesellenverabschiedung und schütt mich heut amd zur Feier des Tages voll bis obenhin


----------



## OLB EMan (26. Juni 2009)

wie es bei mir ausschaut ... plan ist in PdS das erste mal wieder richtig radl zu fahrn.
daumen is jetzt schmerzfrei in der schienung ... nächste woche kommt die schiene runter ... dann mal schauen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> .... der Bruch ist geheilt!!



na dann mal vorsichtig wieder ran an die Kiste!! Und drauf bleiben diesmal! 

Ich bin dieses Wochenende erstmal in Frammersbach den Spessartmarathon
mitfahren. Wird bestimmt wieder lustig... diesmal mitm Eddi und ohne 
Nobby Nic sondern mitm Highroller. Wollen wir doch mal sehen wo ich
zeitmäßig einschlage.

Ansonsten ist hier ja nicht soooo viel los. Ich glaub ich werd bei der nächsten
Tour mal wieder a paar Bilder machen, und hier reinstellen. Vielleicht
bekommt dann der ein oder andere Lust aufs Biken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (27. Juni 2009)

@HauDraufWieNix: dann mal frohes Kurbeln  
Ich werd morgen mal testen wie es um meine Kondition bestellt ist, wenns so weit passt können wir ja evtl. nächstes oder übernächstes WE ne Tour Richtung Fichtelgebirge machen!?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (27. Juni 2009)

Ist schön zu hören dass es euch besser geht.

Bei mir verhärtet sich der Verdacht, dass in meinem rechten Handgelenk ein Nerv eingeklemmt ist. Weil meine Hand ständig (egal in welcher Position oder Tätigkeit) einschläft. Und in letzter Zeit kann ich sie nur etwas schwer bewegen, kommt aber denk ich mal von den großen Kabelquerschnitten die ich täglich in der letzten Woche in der Hand hatte. Wahrscheinlich Muskelkater
Mal schauen was der Arzt nächste Woche sagt.


----------



## schu2000 (27. Juni 2009)

@KlanerZwerg: evtl. Karpaltunnel??

Waren gestern nachmittag im Kletterpark am Untreusee, hat auch sehr gut geklappt mit der Hand! Meine Höhenangst hab i glaub ich einigermaßen überwunden, den höchsten Parcours hab ich zumindest gleich mitgemacht  wobei ich an einigen Stellen dann doch etwas gezögert hab. Kann ich jedem Interessierten nur empfehlen da mal hinzugehen, ich war sicherlich net das letzte mal dort!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Juni 2009)

Frammersbach überlebt... war super. 3:31 ne prima Zeit für mich.
Vielleicht kann sich ja der ein oder andere überwinden da mal mitzufahren.
Stimmung in Frammersbach ist wirklich toll toll toll 

Kaum wird einer wieder fit, hat der nächste Probleme? Bin mal gespannt
was der Doc sagt, KlanerZwerg! Wahrscheinlich nur ne Überreizung, vom
vielen Arbeiten daheim.


----------



## vitello (29. Juni 2009)

Jetzt muss ich halt doch amoll hallo sagen!
Wenn ich so richtig überflogen habe geht bei euch derzeit auch kaum was zusammen zwecks gemeinsamer Touren weil ihr euch abwechselnd was brecht  Wie seid ihr eigentlich drauf? Was für Touren fahrt ihr so im allgemeinen? Strecke/Höhenmeter/Schnitt? Würd mich da gern mal anschließen. Bin allerdings ein 33-jähriger Bergabfahrschisser und notorischer Kuchen/Cappuccino-Konsument ...aber vielleicht kann ich von euch nochwas lernen 
Wohne zwar in Köditz spreche aber auch die Eingeborenensprache des Rodachtals ...bin nämlich ein Ex-Unterrodacher.

So, werd dann gleich mal wieder die MTB7 angehen ...im Fels gibts nen echt leckerern Rührkuchen und Cappuccino 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Juni 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> So, werd dann gleich mal wieder die MTB7 angehen ...im Fels gibts nen echt leckerern Rührkuchen und Cappuccino



Fels ?? Kaffee ?? Kuchen??  ist wohlbekannt  Da halten wir bei der MTB7
auch immer an!! Ich ess da immer Apfelstrudel 
Um den Schnitt braucht man sich keine Gedanken machen, der wird an den
langsamsten angepaßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (29. Juni 2009)

Ahhhh ...jep, der Apfelstrudel is echt auch extralecker ...mit schöner Kugel Vanilleeis *sabber* ...nehm ich aber meist nur im Winter


----------



## schu2000 (29. Juni 2009)

Hab meine Einführungsrunde gestern auch hinter mich gebracht...war auf den Spuren der MTB 4, 5 und 7 unterwegs. Wetter war so lala, zumindest von außen is man trocken geblieben, dafür is man halt von innen kräftig nass geworden weils so schwül war...hab von Steinwiesen bis zum Döbraberg jeden Hügel mitgenommen der im Weg war  alles in allem 73km und ca. 1600hm mit meinem "Leichtbaurad", fürn Anfang bin ich scho recht zufrieden, das war aber Limit, viel mehr wär nicht mehr gegangen. Bei einer eventuellen Tour Richtung Fichtelgebirge könnte aber eine ausgedehnte Einkehr am Waldsteinhaus die Reichweite natürlich noch etwas erhöhen  aber der innere Schweinehund is recht stark geworden und hat mich die eine oder andere Pause mehr machen lassen als mir lieb war und wirklich schnell war ich auch net grad unterwegs. Am Döbraberg dann 2x die Trails mitgenommen, den Fels-Trail natürlich auch, was will man mehr...die Hand: hält. Hab zwar keine ganz heftigen Sachen gemacht, aber an ein paar Stellen hats doch ordentlich gerumpelt, keine Probleme 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Frammersbach überlebt... war super. 3:31 ne prima Zeit für mich.



Streckendaten? Von so einer Zeit konnt ich gestern nur träumen, war ohne Pausen ca. 5:30 unterwegs 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Fels ?? Kaffee ?? Kuchen??  ist wohlbekannt



Fels? Wo isn das?  Da musst ich gestern aufm Heimweg nochmal kurz anhalten, wenigstens schnell ne kleine Cola tanken, um den Zuckerspiegel für die letzten 15km heimwärts nochmal etwas hochzupushen 



vitello schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich halt doch amoll hallo sagen!
> Wenn ich so richtig überflogen habe geht bei euch derzeit auch kaum was zusammen zwecks gemeinsamer Touren weil ihr euch abwechselnd was brecht
> Gruß Dieter



Dann mal herzlich willkomen  wenn net grad jemand im Transalp-Challenge-Wahn ist (und ich bins net) dann sind wir eher in gemütlichem, angepasstem Tempo unterwegs! Die eine oder andere Einkehr ist auch immer gern gesehen, und der Schnitt...was isn das?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Streckendaten?



65km /1700hm


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wenn net grad jemand im Transalp-Challenge-Wahn ist (und ich bins net)



was solln das heissen??


----------



## KlanerZwerg (29. Juni 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Kaum wird einer wieder fit, hat der nächste Probleme? Bin mal gespannt
> was der Doc sagt, KlanerZwerg! Wahrscheinlich nur ne Überreizung, vom
> vielen Arbeiten daheim.



And the Doc said, is not so bad. 
Ich sollte es weiterhin beobachten und wenns schlimmer wird, schickt er mich zu nem Facharzt. Heut z.B. hab ich garnix bemerkt. War wirklich blos der Muskelkater in der Hand, der die Gefäse verengt hatte.



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> schu2000 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > wenn net grad jemand im Transalp-Challenge-Wahn ist (und ich bins net)
> ...



Stimmt ja. dieses Jahr net?? @ HaudraufWieNix
Net a mal die CraftBike Trans Germany mitgefahren?


----------



## vitello (29. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Fels? Wo isn das?  Da musst ich gestern aufm Heimweg nochmal kurz anhalten, wenigstens schnell ne kleine Cola tanken, um den Zuckerspiegel für die letzten 15km heimwärts nochmal etwas hochzupushen



Lustig, dass das Informationsnetz auch ausserhalb des Internet´z funktioniert ...komm grad von der 7er Runde heim und die Bedienung (die mit dem echt krassen "Groudzuslang" im Fels hat mir schon erzählt 
*"des dou gesten a su aner wie ich dou wor und hot a glaaans Cola gedrunkn und gemaaant des es im Wold scho wiede fill ze druckn wör wal me sich nie gscheit eisau könnt *kopfschüttel*"* 




schu2000 schrieb:


> Dann mal herzlich willkomen  wenn net grad jemand im Transalp-Challenge-Wahn ist (und ich bins net) dann sind wir eher in gemütlichem, angepasstem Tempo unterwegs! Die eine oder andere Einkehr ist auch immer gern gesehen, und der Schnitt...was isn das?



Hm, Transalp-Challenge ham meine Tretelfreundin und ich uns auch in den Kopf gesetzt ..irgendwann. Naja, es wär wenigstens schonmal geklärt dass ihr Vater Betreuer macht, aber ob wir das nötige Training jemals umsetzen werden sei dahin gestellt ;o))

Dann freu ich mich über euren netten Empfang hier und ich bleib einfach mal auf Empfang und schließ mich mal einer Tour bei euch an bzw. ich lass euch wissen wenn meinerseits evtl. mal was geplant ist.

Apropos ...fährt jemand von euch den Marathon in Schneckenlohe mit? wir sind Samstag die 60er Runde probegetretelt ...echt heftig was da für Rampen eingebastelt sind. Mein Hardtail tat mir richtig leid  Weis immer noch nicht ob ich mir die 60er Runde antun soll?!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## schu2000 (30. Juni 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> And the Doc said, is not so bad.
> Ich sollte es weiterhin beobachten und wenns schlimmer wird, schickt er mich zu nem Facharzt. Heut z.B. hab ich garnix bemerkt. War wirklich blos der Muskelkater in der Hand, der die Gefäse verengt hatte.



 dann brauchsd ja bloß noch mehr Zeit zum Biken 



vitello schrieb:


> Lustig, dass das Informationsnetz auch ausserhalb des Internet´z funktioniert ...komm grad von der 7er Runde heim und die Bedienung (die mit dem echt krassen "Groudzuslang" im Fels hat mir schon erzählt
> *"des dou gesten a su aner wie ich dou wor und hot a glaaans Cola gedrunkn und gemaaant des es im Wold scho wiede fill ze druckn wör wal me sich nie gscheit eisau könnt *kopfschüttel*"*



    ich schmeiß mich weg!!



vitello schrieb:


> Apropos ...fährt jemand von euch den Marathon in Schneckenlohe mit? wir sind Samstag die 60er Runde probegetretelt ...echt heftig was da für Rampen eingebastelt sind. Mein Hardtail tat mir richtig leid  Weis immer noch nicht ob ich mir die 60er Runde antun soll?!



Prinzipiell würd ich a mol an Marathon mitfoahrn...bloß hob i dafür zur Zeit ka passendes Bike, mein "Tourer" hat hinten + vorn zamma 350mm Federwech und wiegt...naja so 18kg...  is wohl a besser so, ich würd wohrscheinlich selbst mit am leichten Hardtail so ziemlich als letzter ins Ziel komma...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Juni 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> is wohl a besser so, ich würd wohrscheinlich selbst mit am leichten Hardtail so ziemlich als letzter ins Ziel komma...



nö da gibts noch langsamere 
Da kannst dich ja mal für kommendes Jahr vorbereiten, und in Frammersbach mitfahren. Ich bin das erste mal auch mit meim 16Kg Radl mitgfoarn.

Transgermany is ja net soooo toll, da is die Transalp schon die schönere
Route. Bei der TG würde ich auch nur hinterherfahren. Da fahr ich lieber
die MTB6+7 wenn ich mal wieder 2500hm durchn Frankenwald will.... gell Sven


----------



## schu2000 (30. Juni 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Da fahr ich lieber
> die MTB6+7 wenn ich mal wieder 2500hm durchn Frankenwald will.... gell Sven



 würd ich aber auch net unbedingt mitm jetzigen Radl machen wollen...ich glaub ich muss wirklich mal meinen Fuhrpark wieder a weng verändern 
Gestern war auch mal richtig schönes Wetter zum Radeln, gut zwei Stunden auf Feierabendrunde gewesen, beim Bergabfahren isses einem mal net kalt geworden...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Juni 2009)

hab dir doch gleich gesagt das du noch n <16Kg Bike für die Touren brauchst. Kann dir ja mein Enduro ausleihen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (30. Juni 2009)

Nee nee lass mal...hätte da auch schon was im Auge, aber zusätzlich zum Quake haut halt leider kohlemäßig net so ganz hin, wenn dann müsste das Quake weg


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Juni 2009)

da hilft nur arbeiten und sparen sparen sparen


----------



## Da_Fabi (2. Juli 2009)

Hat jemand zufällig Lust, in nächster Zeit zusammen im Frankenwald zu biken?  Meine Wenigkeit ist auf jeden Fall interessiert


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juli 2009)

Hi, was meinst Du denn mit Frankenwald genau, aus welchem Eck kommstn? Biken tun hier sicherlich mehrere Leute glaub ich


----------



## Da_Fabi (3. Juli 2009)

Am besten wäre es in der Nähe von Schwarzenbach am Wald/Geroldsgrün  

Komme aus Hof und muss also erstmal ein bisschen fahren, bis ich den Frankenwald genießen kann.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Juli 2009)

Also MTB7 würde ich mal schätzen, oder? Kommt drauf an wann du
vor hast zu fahren... wenn keine schweren Gewitter übern Frankenwald
niedergehen, findet sich bestimmt mal eine nette Gruppe zusammen.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Juli 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> wenn keine schweren Gewitter übern Frankenwald
> niedergehen, findet sich bestimmt mal eine nette Gruppe zusammen.



Schwere Gewitter???
Nur Gestern gabs mal a kurzes donnern und an Guss tats. Sonst

Sven is bestimmt a dabei. Wenn Kulmi noch kommen täte, wärs n ordentlicher Trupp oder?


----------



## schu2000 (3. Juli 2009)

'n Amd miteinander  also morgen hab i leider ka Dsaid...Sonntag is die Kornberg - Waldstein - Schneeberg-Runde geplant, geht des klar @HauDraufWieNix? Wetter soll ja passen...zumindest sagen das manche Wetterberichte...hoffentlich is dann net wieder so schwül wie heut, ich wär bergauf fast kaputtgegangen!
Nächstes Wochenend werd ich mal wieder beim reinen Bergabfahren mein Glück versuchen, Samstag Oko, Sonntag Osternohe...aber da find mer scho noch a Gelegenheit!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. Juli 2009)

Sonntag Fichtelgebirge geht klar. Wenn ich grad ausm Fenster schau is mir net nach Waldstein :-( da tobt grad noch der Donnergott.
Werd dann wohl heute nur ne kurze Runde drehen... und das auch erst
später. gegen Mittag solls ja besser (zumindest ohne Gewitter) werden.

Wann und wo ist Treffpunkt?? Am Sportplatz in Martinlamitz geht's erst richtig 
los... bis dahin brauch ich ca. 1 Stunde über die Landstraßen.

War gestern mit RR unterwegs...schlauerweise zwischen 13 und 17 Uhr.
Bei den Temperaturen und der Luft nicht wirklich schlau. War ganz schön
platt als ich daheim war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da_Fabi (4. Juli 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Also MTB7 würde ich mal schätzen, oder? Kommt drauf an wann du
> vor hast zu fahren... wenn keine schweren Gewitter übern Frankenwald
> niedergehen, findet sich bestimmt mal eine nette Gruppe zusammen.


 
Ja  

Ab nächster Woche soll es ja wieder kühler werden - also passende Vorraussetzungen  

Hat eventuell nächstes Wochenende (Samstag oder Sonntag) jemand Lust?


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> 'n Amd miteinander  also morgen hab i leider ka Dsaid...Sonntag is die Kornberg - Waldstein - Schneeberg-Runde geplant, geht des klar @HauDraufWieNix? Wetter soll ja passen...zumindest sagen das manche Wetterberichte...hoffentlich is dann net wieder so schwül wie heut, ich wär bergauf fast kaputtgegangen!


 
hmm ... wann fahrt ihr los?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. Juli 2009)

ich würde mal sagen 9:30/10:00 in Martinlamitz am Sportheim.
Ich fahr dann gegen 8:30 hier los... besser wäre natürlich 10 Uhr,
sonst muss ich so bald aufstehen


----------



## schu2000 (4. Juli 2009)

So bin auch wieder daham...Chaostag...übelste Fahrerei im tiefen Osten, Wetterdusche, vor Hitze fast eingegangen, mitm Auto samt Pferdehänger in am Matschloch liegengeblieben, heut war alles dabei...
Ok moin früh zwischen 9:30 und 10:00 Uhr in Martinlamitz am Spochtplatz geht klar...wenn ich in zwei Stunden von Selb dorthin find  
@eman: bist auch dabei??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. Juli 2009)

alles klar dann bis dahin....


----------



## OLB EMan (4. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> So bin auch wieder daham...Chaostag...übelste Fahrerei im tiefen Osten, Wetterdusche, vor Hitze fast eingegangen, mitm Auto samt Pferdehänger in am Matschloch liegengeblieben, heut war alles dabei...
> Ok moin früh zwischen 9:30 und 10:00 Uhr in Martinlamitz am Spochtplatz geht klar...wenn ich in zwei Stunden von Selb dorthin find
> @eman: bist auch dabei??


 

weis noch net ... bergabfahrn mit 2 bremsen geht noch net wirklich ... aber immerhin halt ich den lenker jetzt wieder am linken und rechten griff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. Juli 2009)

tja da wär ich nun endlich wieder sauber daheim. War aber ne schöne
Runde heute. 

@da_fabi: Sonntag würde wohl bei mir gehen... Samstag bin ich schon
verplant. Können ja am Freitag nochmal was ausmachen.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. Juli 2009)

Heut war ich mal wieder aufn Döbraberg (Aufstiegsdauer 22min) und danach aufn Spitzberg (bei Geroldsreuth).

Aufn Spitzberg nieten die Förster ganz schön Bäume um. Alles schö und gut, hat auch was nütztliches an sich, ABER (!!!) müssen die immer so a sauerei machen??? Auf weiten Teilen der Strecke sah es so aus!




Am Seifengrund bai Bad Steben häts mich fast gelegt. Berg nunter bin ich mit dem Pedal an ner Wurzel hängen geblieben!
!!Dummer Fahrfehler!!







Hätt dumm enden können, da links daneben a Haufen Brennnesseln sind! Mein Schritt hat sich aber a net so ganz erfreut darüber, Ich bin voll auf die Stange geflogen. Da blieb mir erst mal die Luft weg.


----------



## schu2000 (5. Juli 2009)

So die Gruppenbremse is mittlerweile wieder gut mit Nahrung befüllt, Beine sind im Relax-Modus...mei oh mei...hatte heute ganz schön zu kämpfen, mein Radl auf längeren Strecken in Bewegung zu halten hats halt doch ganz schön in sich, waren ja für mich doch gut 70km. Gut wenn man ne Ausrede hat für die eigene Unfitheit was!?  Darauf, von Helmbrechts auch noch heim zu fahren hab ich dann dankend verzichtet, Danke nochmal an den Taxidienst HauDraufWieNix! Aber für die Trails hat sichs scho gelohnt, Kornberg runter war ja richtig sahnig!! 
Bin vorhin nach einer Katzenwäsche fürs Bike dann doch nochmal zu einem meiner kurzen Trails hoch, waren aber auch nur so ca. 70hm


----------



## vitello (5. Juli 2009)

Hey, wollt mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden! Ihr wart ja echt fleißig! Respekt! 
Schneckenloher Marathon war heut echt genial! Bin zwar nur die 35er Runde gefahren aber das ganze mit Puls Anschlag ...dann auch noch nen Plattfuß gehabt aber doch noch im Mittelfeld gelandet ...klasse Tag war das heut!

Ich hoff es klappt bald mal mit ner gemeinsamen Tour!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. Juli 2009)

vitello schrieb:


> Hey, wollt mich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden! Ihr wart ja echt fleißig! Respekt!
> Schneckenloher Marathon war heut echt genial!



Deswegen waren heut so viele RRler mit Startnummern in Schwarzenbach unterwegs.


----------



## vitello (5. Juli 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Deswegen waren heut so viele RRler mit Startnummern in Schwarzenbach unterwegs.



Nene, Schwarzenbach war ein Rennradmarathon, Schneckenlohe ein MTB-Marathon 
...derzeit müsste man sich vierteilen 

P.S. klaaner Zwerg ...des Ästleschaos was seit letztes Jahr in unseren Wäldern herrscht begreif ich auch net. Is teilweise echt arg und hab jedesmal Angst um mei Schaltwerk


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. Juli 2009)

mmh hab grad geschaut, schneckenlohe liegt ja bei coburg, denknet dass die auf schwarzenbach fahren
der WSV hat da was veranstaltet, stimmt.
lohnt sich eigentlich, den frankenwald radmarathon (2.8.09) mitn mtb zu fahren? oder wird da nur auf asphalt gefahren?


----------



## vitello (5. Juli 2009)

Frankenwaldmarathon is ausschließlich Straße ...einzig bei der 200er Runde tät sich für 5km ein MTB lohnen ...Pflastersteinstrecke ab Leutenberg. Bin ich scho mal probegetretelt ...sind echt klasse Strecken und lohnt sich dabei zu sein!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. Juli 2009)

ne rennrad is nix für mich. 

wie war denn die strecke bei dir heut?? mal schauen, vlt wirds nächstes jahr klappen um mittzufahren.


----------



## vitello (5. Juli 2009)

Naja, Rennrad fahr ich ja auch nur ab und an ...werd aber den FW-Marathon mitfahren.

Schneckenlohe war endlos genial! Super organisiert, beste Verpflegung und geniale Streckenkennzeichnung! Auf 35km war echt alles dabei ...auch wirklich unfahrbares 
Und gemeine Schlauchplattmachwege waren auch dabei 
Nächstes Wochenende is wieder ein Marathon bei Burgebrach ...fahren wir vielleicht auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Da_Fabi (5. Juli 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> tja da wär ich nun endlich wieder sauber daheim. War aber ne schöne
> Runde heute.
> 
> @da_fabi: Sonntag würde wohl bei mir gehen... Samstag bin ich schon
> verplant. Können ja am Freitag nochmal was ausmachen.


 
Sonntag ist in Ordnung  

Was für einen Platz/Ort würdest du als Treffpunkt vorschlagen?


----------



## softcake (9. Juli 2009)

Muss nochmal die Werbetrommel für potentielle Kurzentschlossene rühren (es soll ja noch welche geben, die nichts davon gehört haben  )

Am kommenden Sonntag, 12. Juli, findet die 2. Kornberg-Team-Challenge statt. Info unter www.kornberg-team-challenge.de.

Vielleicht liegt der Kornberg ja auf Eurer Sonntagsstrecke. Schaut zu, feuert an, oder besser, fahrt mit!

Gruß

softcake


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. Juli 2009)

Sonntag wird für mich nur ne schnelle Runde werden... darf am Nachmittag wieder mal nach Hamburg fahren.

Frankenwaldmarathon würde ich auch gerne mal wieder mitfahren... war
beim letzten mal prima. Nur bin ich dieses Jahr zu dem Zeitpunkt mit
dem MTB in den Alpen unterwegs zum Comer See


----------



## schu2000 (9. Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich passts Wetter am Wochenende einigermaßen...auf der andern Seite, die Kiste schaut eh viel zu sauber aus 





Bremsleitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, ja...aber ich warte noch aufs Kürzungsset


----------



## OLB EMan (9. Juli 2009)

na dann wünsch ich dir viel spass damit  am WE


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2009)

Danke, Danke! So lang mir keins Hals- und KahnBeinbruch wünscht


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Juli 2009)

Hübsches Bike 

Hast wohl von Bike Components bestellt 


G.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Juli 2009)

@Jörg: Hellseher??  Bisher nie Probleme gehabt bei denen, is jetzt des erste mal das die mich so hängen lassen  naja irgendwann is immer das erste mal...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Juli 2009)

soooooooo ich werd morgen nur ne kleine Runde drehen, da ich dann 
noch einpacken, einräumen, und gegen 14 Uhr nach Hamburg düsen 
muss. Ich weiss noch nichtmal ob ich das MTB überhaupt raushol 

Aber kommendes WE siehts bei mir besser aus.... kein Hamburg und 
die Chance auf gutes Wetter  da is dann auf jeden Fall Zeit
für ne MTB7 Runde mit Einkehrschwung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2009)

Hmm MTB7...also ich weiß ja net ob Du mich überhaupt noch mitnimmst  ich tausch auch den 42a gegen nen 60er aus...nächsten Samstag wollt ich mal nach Steinach schaua, am Sonntag wärs ok. Dann aber Start auch scho früh, weil am Spätnachmittag muss zur Abwechslung mal meinereiner beruflich weg, nach Düsseldorf 
Heut gabs aber auch scho jede Menge Dreck, allerdings am Ochsenkopf  wär richtig Fels-würdig gewesen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Juli 2009)

ich kann dann ja auch das Enduro nehmen.... Ich würde sagen wir halten
mal den Sonntag so fest, und schauen am Freitag nochmal wenn ich wieder
da bin.

Ansonsten wünsch ich allen viel Spaß diese Woche... ich bin dann mal
in Hamburg Flachland erkunden


----------



## schu2000 (11. Juli 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ich kann dann ja auch das Enduro nehmen....



Ok  hat jemand noch 40er Maxxis übrig? Die kriegst dann drauf - hinten *und* vorne


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Juli 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Ansonsten wünsch ich allen viel Spaß diese Woche... ich bin dann mal
> in Hamburg Flachland erkunden


 
Hamburg ... da solls ja müllberge zum radlfahrn geben


----------



## schu2000 (12. Juli 2009)

Öha, da les ich grad dass nächsten Samstag in Steinach das 111-Meilen-Rennen is. Dann is sicherlich kein normaler Parkbetrieb...hmmm...vielleicht doch Samstag MTB7 und Sonntag Steinach? Oder irgendwas ganz anderes? Na mal schauen


----------



## Kulminator (14. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Öha, da les ich grad dass nächsten Samstag in Steinach das 111-Meilen-Rennen is. Dann is sicherlich kein normaler Parkbetrieb...hmmm...vielleicht doch Samstag MTB7 und Sonntag Steinach? Oder irgendwas ganz anderes? Na mal schauen



wieder fit, Sven? 

hab ich da zufälligerweise was neues Langbeiniges in einem deiner letzten Posts entdeckt?  Hübsch hübsch....

Mein Heimaturlaub muss immer noch auf sich warten lassen - aber im Laufe der Kulmbacher Bierwoche hab ich sozusagen eine Pflichttermin in KU... 
Hier im Taunus spielen alle irgendwie verrückt. Das Forstamt hat die besten Trails für Biker dichtgemacht - alles im Sinne der Verkehrssicherheit in den Wäldern. Na ja, Gespräche laufen - bin mal gespannt wie die Sache ausgeht. ABER glücklicherweise ist im Spessart die Welt noch in Ordnung - wahrscheinlich nur solange bis der Oberförster den Wölfetrail entdeckt?? 

Schöne Woche noch an alle...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. Juli 2009)

wasn das fürn mist hier........ da kommt man erst ewig spät Freitags aus
Hamburg zurück, und Samstag dann sowas  
Ich glaub ich setz mich in Flieger nach Malle mitm Bike!
Mann mann mann.... wenns wenigstens a bisl wärmer wär! 

Ich muss mich jetzt erstmal mitm guten Frühstück motivieren, und dann 
mal überlegen ob und wo ich hin fahr. 

Vielleicht doch mal Fels ansteuern? Die denkt dann wahrscheinlich das ich
immer nur nach Fels komm wenn schlechtes Wetter is


----------



## schu2000 (18. Juli 2009)

Hmm also ich hab momentan a ungefedertes leichtes Rad mit dünnen Reifen zum Testen! War die letzten Tage schon fleißig damit unterwegs, heut is regen- und bremsleitungamdownhillerkürzungsbedingte Pause, und morgen gehts nach Steinach. Ist bestimmt witzig dort nachm heutigen 12-Stunden-DH


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hmm also ich hab momentan a ungefedertes leichtes Rad mit dünnen Reifen zum Testen!



hört sich schnell an  

Ich war heut dann doch zu meinem allwöchentlichen Besuch am Waldstein.
hab allerdings danach ausgesehen wie sonst was  

Morgen muss ich mal sehen, ob ich noch Kraft hab....heut abend gehts mal
wieder fort.... bei uns is Wiesenfest


----------



## schu2000 (19. Juli 2009)

Verdammt, so viel mal wieder zum Thema Zuverlässigkeit von Wettervorhersagen...sollte heute nicht der bessere Tag des Wochenendes sein? Es regnet  gestern wars hier bei uns eigentlich fast den ganzen Tag trocken...wie mans macht isses verkehrt  also nochmal frühstücken, vielleicht isses ja dann besser


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Juli 2009)

Guten Morgen  bin grad aus der Falle geklettert. Bei uns isses trocken... hoffentlich bleibt das so... dann werd ich nachm Mittagessen ne kleine Runde
drehen. Werd wohl mal Richtung Döbraberg fahren, und die MTB7 verfolgen.
Aber nur teilweise... je nachdem was die Beine dann noch hergeben, war ne
kurze Nacht


----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. Juli 2009)

Immer diese Halbwahren Wettervorhersagen. das kennen wir doch schon zu genüge!!
Hab gestern bei uns in der nähe, an stillgelegten Steinbruch entdeckt Da werd ich mal diese Woche zum Feierabend mal mitn Bike ne Erkundung starten und schauen was da möglich ist, sah schon recht gut aus. Ob da überhaupt was möglich ist


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Juli 2009)

jetzt regnets hier auch a bisl..... naja dann werden wohl die Regenklamotten mal wieder getestet. Hab kein Bock auf Ergobike fahren.

Dann werd ich wohl wiedermal total versifft in Fels aufschlagen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Juli 2009)

so jetzt war ich heut mal wieder am Döbraberg unterwegs, und zum Dank hats mir gleich mal wieder n Splitter in meine Big Betty Schuhe eingezogen.
war aber ne ganz nette Runde dafür das ich net wirklich fit war.
Bis Fels bin ich allerdings net gekommen... da hätt ich mich dann wohl abholen lassen müssen


----------



## schu2000 (19. Juli 2009)

Nachdems heut in Steinach grad dabei waren, den ganzen Dreck vom Rennen wegzuputzen und der Lift gar net gelaufen is, hats mich dann doch zum Ochsenkopf verschlagen. War ziemlich nass-dreckig dort, auf den Steinen aber trotzdem gut zu fahren. Einen Materialdefekt hatte ich auch, allerdings bei den Klamotten: auf ner Wurzel weggerutscht, und beim folgenden Abgang hab ich mir dann buchstäblich den Arsch bzw. zumindest den Hosenboden am Sattel aufgerissen  dummerweise hab ichs erst gar net bemerkt, bin dann nochmal hochgeliftelt und hab dann erst bei der nächsten Abfahrt bemerkt, dass mir plötzlich ganz kalt am Hintern wird und mir alle hinterherpfeifen 
Jetzt brauch ich allerdings a paar neue Shorts für PdS bis Donnerstag abend...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Juli 2009)

na dann wüch ich mal frohes Shopping! ich hätte auch noch ne Fox 360 hier rumliegen die ich nicht mehr trage.... und auch net sehr lange getragen hab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. Juli 2009)

Gestern war ich mal im ehemaligen Steinbruch, um mal zu guggn ob man da spaß haben kann, aber   ähäh.
Sieht zwar richtig super aus dort, aber man kann wirklich nur auf Schotter siene Runden drehen und die Aussicht genießen  

Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl:


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. Juli 2009)

das mittlere Bild sieht aus wie in Zell am Steinbruch  da war ich am Mittwoch.

Noch bis morgen 13 Uhr arbeiten....dann is URLAUB!!! JUHU endlich... und das Wetter wird auch gut!!


----------



## schu2000 (24. Juli 2009)

Servus aus Frankreisch  sind vor ner halben Stunde in Les Gets angekommen, morgen werd mer mal die Gegend hier begutachten, und der Rest vom Trupp kommt morgen auch, und ab dann san mer in Morzine stationiert. Wetter is heute eher a bissl nass, soll aber ab morgen besser werden 
Bis denn


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Juli 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Servus aus Frankreisch



Na dann mal viel Spaß... und bringt denen mal bei was a ordentliche
Bratwurscht is


----------



## KlanerZwerg (29. Juli 2009)

Der Svenn hat hat das Wetter mal so richtig abgepasst. Wenn man mal die letzten Tage zurückdenkt.
Ich bin momentan nur am Erkunden. Selbitzer Gegend.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. August 2009)

dann will ich mich mal in die Berge abmelden... morgen um 10 Uhr gehts
los nach Imst, und am Montag um 9 beginnt die Tour zum Comer See.
Da uns der Montag gleichmal mit Regen begrüßt werd ich wohl doch 
meine Regenklamotten mitnehmen 

Allen daheimgebliebenen viel Spaß in den heimischen Wäldern! und macht
mir nix kaputt!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (1. August 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Allen daheimgebliebenen viel Spaß in den heimischen Wäldern! und macht
> mir nix kaputt!



Viel Spaß dir, in den Bergen. 
Kaputt machen wir natürlich nix
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Ich werd in meinem Urlaub mal ne art "Trans-Frankenwald" machen. 6 Tage 6 MTB Strecken. (Die 5 lass ich aus, zu kurz)


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. August 2009)

Frankenbikemarathon Lichtenfels

Hab ich grad gefunden. Fährt vlt zufällig jemand dort mit??? Ich überlegs mir gerade noch. Bis 20.8. is noch Zeit sich anzumelden.
34km-Strecke (850hm) würde ich in Angriff nehmen.


----------



## maecs (3. August 2009)

sud schrieb:


> ich stell mir grad vor, dass euch daheim bei der mutti anscheinend langweilig ist
> 
> 
> ich stell mir grad vor ob ich mal wieder mit rad fahren darf (heimat) oder ob hochwürden bereits für einen solotrip packt bei dem er seine gefolgschaft mitnimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (4. August 2009)




----------



## maecs (4. August 2009)

sud schrieb:


>



Aufwendige Smilie kopiermethode.
Die geht einfacher:
Nicht in der lage eine vernünftige Antwort zu geben?


----------



## sud (4. August 2009)

Antwort auf was ???


----------



## Kulminator (4. August 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Frankenbikemarathon Lichtenfels
> 
> Hab ich grad gefunden. Fährt vlt zufällig jemand dort mit??? Ich überlegs mir gerade noch. Bis 20.8. is noch Zeit sich anzumelden.
> 34km-Strecke (850hm) würde ich in Angriff nehmen.



wieso nur die Kurzstrecke? Das packste doch locker... Wo ist da die Herausforderung?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. August 2009)

Ja schon, des sind aber dann doch 850hm auf ner kurzen Strecken. Und in der 2.Halb-Runde gibts da schon n paar steile Anstiege. Laut Höhenprofil 
Und da weiß ich net, wie ich mir nach der Runde ist, weil ich momentan net im fittesten Zustand bin.


----------



## vitello (5. August 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Frankenbikemarathon Lichtenfels
> 
> Hab ich grad gefunden. Fährt vlt zufällig jemand dort mit??? Ich überlegs mir gerade noch. Bis 20.8. is noch Zeit sich anzumelden.
> 34km-Strecke (850hm) würde ich in Angriff nehmen.



Servus, ich fahr da wahrscheinlich auch mit  ...auch nur kurze Runde weil da kann mans wenigstens gleich gscheit krachen lassen 

Muss aber erstmal gucken wie ich unsre 9-Tages-Transalp (Königsroute) überstehe ...kommenden Samstag gehts ab 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nice983 (11. August 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Frankenbikemarathon Lichtenfels
> 
> Hab ich grad gefunden. Fährt vlt zufällig jemand dort mit??? Ich überlegs mir gerade noch. Bis 20.8. is noch Zeit sich anzumelden.
> 34km-Strecke (850hm) würde ich in Angriff nehmen.




Also ich denke ich werde auch die 34km-Strecke wählen. Gibt es eigentlich irgendwo die GPS-Daten für die Strecken zu download ?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. August 2009)

Bin wieder da! 

Das waren dann mal zwei Wochen am Stück biken... jetzt kommt die
Kiste erstmal für n paar Tage weg. 

Geil wars... Tour zum Comer See  flowige Trails mit feinen
Stufen usw.... geniales Wetter und gutes Essen.

Letzte Woche Gardasee  ein paar schöne Touren gemacht,
und zum Schluss noch den 422 runter nach Pregasina. Danach noch
n Hefe (nicht alkoholfrei), und alles ist schön.

Leider schon wieder alles vorbei, aber was solls. Werde jetzt mal die
Bilder sortieren und danach ein paar hochladen.

kommendes WE werd ich nicht in Trieb mitfahren, obwohl es sich schon
lustig anhört. Aber an dem WE ist Feiern angesagt und nicht radln 

so und jetzt sortier ich mal, bis dann


----------



## Kulminator (16. August 2009)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Bin wieder da!
> 
> Das waren dann mal zwei Wochen am Stück biken... jetzt kommt die
> Kiste erstmal für n paar Tage weg.
> ...



.. na das hört sich doch nach einem gelungenen Urlaub an??  Haste die Tour zum ComerSee selbst organisiert oder mit nem Veranstalter?? 

Nächstes Jahr werde ich auch mal wieder Richtung "hohe Berge" linsen... Sofern der körperliche Verschleiss nicht weiter fortschreitet...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. August 2009)

war mit go-alps unterwegs. Die Maloja-Tour is echt prima.
Hab die Bilder immer noch net sortiert...aber diese Woche schaff
ich das hoffentlich


----------



## schu2000 (16. August 2009)

Hehe alle wieder daheim  dann könnt doch mal wieder was zamgehn?
Dafür bräucht ich bloß noch a Rad, des so ruhig is, dass mer damit Touren fahren kann. Quake macht immer noch Radau, die Kurbel wars net  also mal komplett auseinander bauen. Hab gestern in Todesnohe jemand getroffen der auch des Quake fährt, dem seins macht denselben Lärm. Allerdings fährt der bloß bergab damit und da fällts net so auf. Und dann fehlt mir immer noch die Motivation, überhaupt ne Tour zu fahren...bin momentan eher auf bergab geeicht. Könnt aber auch mitm ersten Problem zusammenhängen  

Ach hier übrigens a Panorama aus PdS: Klick mich


----------



## LB Jörg (17. August 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hehe alle wieder daheim  dann könnt doch mal wieder was zamgehn?
> Dafür bräucht ich bloß noch a Rad, des so ruhig is, dass mer damit Touren fahren kann. Quake macht immer noch Radau, die Kurbel wars net  also mal komplett auseinander bauen. Hab gestern in Todesnohe jemand getroffen der auch des Quake fährt, dem seins macht denselben Lärm. Allerdings fährt der bloß bergab damit und da fällts net so auf. Und dann fehlt mir immer noch die Motivation, überhaupt ne Tour zu fahren...bin momentan eher auf bergab geeicht. Könnt aber auch mitm ersten Problem zusammenhängen
> 
> Ach hier übrigens a Panorama aus PdS: Klick mich




Also ne Steinwaldrunde würd auch mit dem Bergabrad gehen....da würd ich auch auch mit dem Dh-ler mit nur einem Kettenblatt mitfahren.
Und bei ner Felsenabfahrttrainingssäschen wäre ja eh des Federwegsrad besser.

G.


----------



## schu2000 (22. August 2009)

Hab heut nen richtig geilen Tag in Steinach / Bikepark Silbersattel hinter mir  dummerweise is der Lift ausgefallen und wollte beim besten Willen nicht mehr laufen, ausgerechnet als ich (als einziger) drinnengsessn war  mein Glory und ich mussten dann abgeseilt werden, nachdem mich die Jungs vom Liftteam von Hand bis zum vorherigen Mast zurückgekurbelt haben...war aber an sich ne witzige Sache und gab jede Menge Lacherei und für mich dann freie Verpflegung  ich bin halt dann später mal aus eigener Kraft hochgefahren, um wenigstens eine Abfahrt zu machen (der Lift ist nämlich stehengeblieben, als ich grad das erste Mal aufm Weg nach oben war)






Noch ein paar Bilder und nen ausführlichen Bericht gibts hier auf meiner Homepage


----------



## Saddamchen (22. August 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Hab heut nen richtig geilen Tag in Steinach / Bikepark Silbersattel hinter mir  dummerweise is der Lift ausgefallen und wollte beim besten Willen nicht mehr laufen, ausgerechnet als ich (als einziger) drinnengsessn war  mein Glory und ich mussten dann abgeseilt werden, nachdem mich die Jungs vom Liftteam von Hand bis zum vorherigen Mast zurückgekurbelt haben...war aber an sich ne witzige Sache und gab jede Menge Lacherei und für mich dann freie Verpflegung  ich bin halt dann später mal aus eigener Kraft hochgefahren, um wenigstens eine Abfahrt zu machen (der Lift ist nämlich stehengeblieben, als ich grad das erste Mal aufm Weg nach oben war)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha HA HA!!!  Hosda  amol  Ausdredn  müssn?

Obber a weng schwach is des scho. A echder Fririder häd si auf sein Bogg ghoggd und wär einfach ausm Sässl nunder Drobbd und häd ned den Chickenway gnumma!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. August 2009)

Da haschte ja wasch erleebt...

Eigentlich wollt ich heut nach Lichtenfels zum Marathon, aber daraus wurde leider nix. 
1. Weil ich letzte Woche mit meinem Fuß umgeknickt bin und war dann leicht verstaucht. Bin zum Versuch mal am letzten Donnerstag knapp 30km (und 31°C) gefahren, hat aber Bergauf leicht noch gezwickt.
Und 2. wollt ich die Isertaler Hexen auf der "Marxgriener Wiesn" net verpassen und es hat sich auch gelohnt. Bin jetzt noch fertig von dem vielen feiern und dem --->


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (23. August 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Gestern war ich mal im ehemaligen Steinbruch, um mal zu guggn ob man da spaß haben kann, aber   ähäh.
> Sieht zwar richtig super aus dort, aber man kann wirklich nur auf Schotter siene Runden drehen und die Aussicht genießen
> 
> Hier mal ne kleine Auswahl:



Wo liegt den dieser Steinbruch? 

Hat jemand  GPS daten für epprechtstein und Waldstein? Bzw für für eine Große tour noch Schneeberg und Ochsenkopf . Der start sollte in der Nähe von Selb sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. August 2009)

Kampfschwein300 schrieb:


> Wo liegt den dieser Steinbruch?



Des liegt da so bei Marxgrün rum.


----------



## Kampfschwein300 (23. August 2009)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Des liegt da so bei Marxgrün rum.


danke. Hast bzw Gps daten würde da gerne mal hinreisen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. August 2009)

äääh nö.
Wennst aba von Marxgrün aus nach Lichtenberg fährst, kurz nach dem Ortsschild von Marxgrün gehts links nei (Flüstermodus:Schild "Störrle":Flüstermodus), über die Gleise springen, weiter rechts hoch und rechts bleiben. ca. n km weiter kommen schon die alten Gebäude und dahinter ist der Bruch.
Aber wie scho mal geschrieben ist es dort net so interressant zum fahren!!


----------



## schu2000 (28. August 2009)

So, ich bin dann mal übers Wochenende weg...Bad Wildbad ruft! Bin mal gespannt was mir nach dem Wochenende alles weh tut  naja solang die Knochen heil bleiben!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. August 2009)

Viel Spaß in BW.... da war ich auch mal ne zeitlang mein damaliges
Dirtbike durchn Dreck jagen. 

Ich werd morgen Mittag mal wieder Richtung Waldstein aufbrechen.
War seitm Urlaub nimmer oben


----------



## schu2000 (30. August 2009)

So wieder daham...sch**** is des heftig! Als ich das erste Mal in dem riesen Steinfeld auf der DH1 gstanden hab hab ich gedacht falsche Sportart  wenn mer dann so langsam die Strecke a weng kennen lernt wirds scho (einigermaßen). Ich musst dann heut aber gegen Mittag aufhören, Kraft und Konzentration waren nach anderthalb Tagen Wildbad dahin, weiterfahren wäre definitiv schmerzhaft und ungesund gewesen...wenn mer Quack der Bruchpilot is dann isses dort auch net grad materialschonend...eine Bremsscheibe verbogen, Kratzer im linken Standrohr der Boxer, ein Snakebite und einige Kratzer in Tauchrohren und Rahmen  der Fahrer selbst is auch körperlich angeschlagen, aber die Knochen sind heil  bin zwar a paar Mal auf der reparierten Hand gelandet und die tut auch a weng weh, aber gebrochen is nix, sonst hätt ich gestern scho wieder heimfahren müssen. Bilder gibts keine, Kamera war net dabei, die hätte meinen Überschlag im Steinfeld auch bestimmt net überlebt...
Aber eins is gewiss: Bad Wildbad, ich komme wieder


----------



## OLB EMan (30. August 2009)

dazu kann ich ergänzen ... ich selbst war geschockt wie extrem sich wildbad verändert hat ...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (6. September 2009)

Na wer war denn heute so unterwegs, wo ward ihr, wie lang seit ihr gefahren??? 
War ja auch verdammt super Wetter heut, net kalt, net heiß, ka Regen, wenig Sonne...

Ich war heut mal auf dem Döbraberg und hab mal so nebenbei, bei der 44km Tour, ne neue persönliche Bestzeit für den Aufstieg gemeistert (21min).
Um Naila rum hab ich a Haufen anderer Radfahrer gesehen. War ganz schön was los heut.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. September 2009)

ich bin heut mal wieder nur RR gefahren. War heute morgen bei 10 Grad 
unterwegs brrrr. 

Aber wir sollten auf jeden Fall noch ne Herbsttour zusammen machen. 
In den kommenden Wochen solls ja noch ganz ordentlich werden... ich wäre
für ne MTB7 Runde mit Einkehr zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (6. September 2009)

Hmm...Herbsttour wäre toll, aber nach den letzten Wochen fast nur Downhillern is mein bisschen Fittigkeit jetzt komplett im A...ähm Eimer...
Heute bissl unterwegs gewesen, nachdem des Quake jetzt wieder leis is, 44km aber bloß so ca. 400hömes...unter anderem auch bei Fels vorbeigekommen


----------



## KlanerZwerg (7. September 2009)

Ach die Technik ist doch was wunderbares um ne Herbsttour zu planen, zumindest mal 2 Wochen im voraus.

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuell/wettervorhersage/16_tagesvorhersage/?id=DE0007153

Aber Erfahrungsgemäß kann sich an der Vorhersage noch einges ändern


----------



## schu2000 (7. September 2009)

Na dann können wir doch mal eins der nächsten Wochenenden ins Auge fassen. Dieses WE aber noch net, muss am Sonntag zwei Arbeitskollegen heil von Todesnohe wieder heimbringen (ausgerechnet ich alter Bruchpilot ) und am Samstag...mal schauen, vielleicht ma wieder Oko. Unter der Woche trainier ich mir in der Zwischenzeit wieder a weng Kondition an, ansonsten wart ich halt in Fels auf euch, da lässt sichs ja auch aushalten


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. September 2009)

Dann kannst scho mal n Strudel bestellen... hab denen das letzte Mal versprochen das ich auf jeden Fall nochmal vorbeifahr


----------



## schu2000 (12. September 2009)

Kondition wird wieder besser, heut warens 60km und 1200hm...naja eigentlich bloß 59,irgendwas km, aber 60 hört sich halt gleich nach viel mehr an  hab aber a weng "gemogelt", hab vorne die DH-Pelle mit der 42er Mischung gegen nen 1ply/60a getauscht. Hätte nicht gedacht, dass das auch am Vorderrad so einen (spürbaren) Unterschied macht!! 
War ein wunderbares Wetter heute, nur teilweise a weng windig. So ein Herbst macht Spaß  aber ab Montag solls ja schlechter werden


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. September 2009)

na wenn alle wieder fit sind, dann könnt mer doch mal was planen!
Ich werd morgen schonmal die MTB7 erkunden, und in Fels eine 
gepflegte Pause einlegen.

Kommendes WE könnt mer ja mal was machen, wenn das Wetter
paßt....im strömenden Regen bei 13 Grad muss ich nicht durchn
Frankenwald eiern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (19. September 2009)

Hmm...MTB7...in der Gegend werd i morgen auch unterwegs sein mit nem Bekannten. Kondi is eigentlich scho wieder ganz gut, war gestern 45km/800hm auf Achse, musste dann aber wegen schlechtem Umgebungslicht abbrechen. Wird schon wieder ziemlich bald dunkel  aber 1 höhenkilometer is auf alle fälle schon wieder gut machbar 
Eigentlich wollt ich ja zum Oko wenns Wetter einigermaßen passt, aber nachdem ich mich heut in Todesnohe über einen der Holzanlieger geballert hab brauch ich erstmal nen neuen Schaltzug + Außenhülle, nur ein Gang is auf Dauer etwas doof.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. September 2009)

wann gehstn morgen auf Achse?


----------



## schu2000 (19. September 2009)

Erst nachm Mittagessen, wenn des Wetter dann überhaupt noch passt. Bei den Vorhersagen für morgen ist ja von sonnig über bewölkt bis teilweise stürmisch alles dabei


----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. September 2009)

Ich werd morgen auch wieder zum "DöBe" fahren, vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Die MTB7 fahr ich aber net, da fehlt mir momentan die Kondi.  Hab ich des letzte mal vor 2Wochen gemerkt, bei 44km und 800hm
Und unter der Woche kann ich auch nicht mehr fahren, da ich die nächste Zeit mal länger arbeite


----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. September 2009)

Sodala, wieder zurück und alles sauber gemacht. getaugt hats auch wieder mal, 47km und 780hm...Hat aber auch gereicht.

Wann ward denn ihr aufn Berg?? Ich war zwischen 14:30 und 14:45uhr oben.

Des schennste Wetter wars auch, nur ziemlich schwül is es gewesen.


----------



## schu2000 (20. September 2009)

hmm mich hat erstmal die übertragung vom dh-worldcup-finale in schladming daheim gefesselt  war heut eh net so aufm damm, laues gefühl im bauch und beine wie wackelpudding. wenn man alt wird hat man sowas scheinbar auch ohne dass man am abend vorher saufen war  
aber heftig schwül wars heut wirklich, bin dann zumindest noch ne flachland-radweg-etappe gefahren, war in nullkommanix durchgeschwitzt.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. September 2009)

Ich war gestern gegen 13 Uhr am DöBe. Bin nicht die ganze MTB7 gefahren
sondern nur bis Fels (essen und trinken). Dann am Radweg zurück Löhmarmühle und die MTB7 zurück bis zu den Trails und hoch zum Döbraberg.

Dann wieder a bisl die MTB7 entlang und schließlich über Schauenstein
- Radweg heim. War gestern auch net so super drauf... war a bisl zäh.
Allerdings war ich Samstag abend auch noch etwas länger weg


----------



## schu2000 (26. September 2009)

So, heut mal wieder in Steinach gewesen - diesmal ohne Zwischenfälle im Lift  und ich habs trotz meines Bruchpilotendaseins geschafft, heut mal ohne neue Blessuren heim zu kommen - null Stürze 

Morgen gibts ja keine DH-Liveübertragungen mehr, das Wohlbefinden is dann hoffentlich auch besser als letzten Sonntag, also gehts nachmittags ordentlich auf Achse!!


----------



## schu2000 (27. September 2009)

So, bin heute bei dem super Wetter das erste Mal seit einer Eeeewigkeit wieder die MTB4 gefahren. Ist immer noch ein ganz schöner Happen...aber i habs gschafft  geht zwar sicherlich schneller als ich, aber mit meinem Panzer muss ich ja auch net schnell sein (bergauf zumindest ), ne reine Fahrzeit von dreieinhalb Stunden find ich trotzdem ok. Mit diversen Schaltungseinstell-, LandschaftundSonnegenieß- und einer Kuchenpause wurden dann viereinhalb Stunden draus  viel mehr Hömes hättens allerdings nicht mehr sein müssen, aber irgendwann gibts ja bestimmt auch mal wieder was leichteres, dann geht bestimmt auch wieder mehr!

Nächstes Wochenende gehts dann nach Beerfelden zum "Buckel-Nunner-Renne", dem Herrn Kulminator und seinen Freireitern endlich den Gegenbesuch zum letzten Jahr abstatten!


----------



## schu2000 (4. Oktober 2009)

Gibts im Frankenwald denn gar keine Biker mehr? 

Bin wieder zurück aus Beerfelden, war ein absolut GEILES Wochenende! Sowohl auf als auch abseits der Strecke. Riesengaudi, lustige Strecken, leider aber auch ein gebrochenes Schlüsselbein in unserem Trupp (nicht bei mir)...bin absolut geschafft, Training, zwei Rennläufe auf zwei Strecken, Alohoool und wir haben aufm Campingplatz eigentlich immer das Licht ausgeknippst  das schlaucht schon ein bisschen...
Das Rennen kommt nächstes Jahr definitiv wieder in meinen Terminkalender!!! 

Ich hab jetzt zwei Wochen Urlaub, mal schauen was ich da ein bisschen mache...wenns Wetter noch mitspielt werd ich sicher noch den einen oder andere Kilometer kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. Oktober 2009)

na da haste dir ja zwei tolle Wochen ausgesucht  
Ich war am Samstag mal draußen unterwegs brrrr war das kühl mit dem
Wind. Da will man ja fast Glühwein bestellen 
Und diese Woche scheint es ja net wirklich doll zu werden! Ich glaub
das Jahr kann man dann so langsam abhaken! Ich hoffe das ich
noch einmal Fels schaffe bevor der Schnee kommt!


----------



## schu2000 (5. Oktober 2009)

Ja nee, das wird schon wieder  muss ja mal ein bisschen regnen auch wieder. Und dass es kühler wird is auch klar, man muss sich halt doch langsam mit den klamotten anpassen... 

Am Samstag hat mir unser fotograf seine cam aufn helm geklebt 
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laVWN1f7uk0"]YouTube - Beerfelden Helmcam[/ame]

und ein paar bilder gibts auch...
Entschleunigungs-Sandkasten-Anlieger (Erde total lose gebremst, reinfahren und langsam werden  )




Es geht abwärts...




Hakelige Stelle...man beachte das Wespennest unter der großen Wurzel rechts vom Vorderrad  (is aber net zu sehen da die Tierchen unterirdisch wohnen)


----------



## schu2000 (7. Oktober 2009)

Neues Spaßgerät


----------



## LB Jörg (7. Oktober 2009)

Ganz schön golden

G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Oktober 2009)

wo hast das jetzt plötzlich her??


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2009)

Wahrscheinlich aus dem Marinladen

@Schu6000: Und klappt des morgen???


G.


----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2009)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich aus dem Marinladen



Ja fast  war gebraucht von Heimatrausch, bloß ein paar Mal benutzt, quasi neuwertig, Preis 



> @Schu6000: Und klappt des morgen???



Jooo...ich hoff des Wetter is dann besser...heute is ja nur nass - trocken - nass - trocken - ganz nass...  laut Wettervorhersage sollts aber passen - inkl. Atmosphären-Nebel


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Jooo...ich hoff des Wetter is dann besser...heute is ja nur nass - trocken - nass - trocken - ganz nass...  laut Wettervorhersage sollts aber passen - inkl. Atmosphären-Nebel



Hmmh...bei uns hier ist den ganzen Tag schon optiwetter....sogar großteils mit Sonnenschein

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2009)

Machmer dann 13:20 Silberhausparkplatz??

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (8. Oktober 2009)

Ok, aber 13:23 wär mir lieber


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ok, aber 13:23 wär mir lieber



Oke....dann machen wir 13:21,5
Von dort müssen wir dann noch so 4km mit dem Auto zum Zielparkplatz weiter

G.


----------



## LB Jörg (10. Oktober 2009)

@Schu7683: Hat funktioniert...bin mit deiner Kompiuterbildertechnik zurecht gekommen...












G.


----------



## schu2000 (10. Oktober 2009)

Schön schön gut gut 
Hab auch ein paar rausgepickt


----------



## schu2000 (11. Oktober 2009)

So, heute nochmal in Steinach gewesen, nass wars von oben und unten, die haben da zum saisonabschluss scheinbar extra schmierseife auf die strecke gekippt, da ist zwischen den wurzeln teilweise so ein bisschen Flipperkugel-Feeling aufgekommen  somit ist der erste park schon mal für biker zu 

Diese woche muss man ja dann wohl endgültig die warmen klamotten rausholen...wär kein wunder, wenns schneit, sind ja schon temperaturen um den nullpunkt vorhergesagt...oko-saisonabschluss dann auf geschlossener schneedecke


----------



## Axalp (15. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Neues Spaßgerät



Sieh an, sieh an. Da geht der Trend auch eindeutig zum Drittbike.

Schaut sehr schick aus.

Falls Du noch goldene Pedale, Klemmringe, Sattelklemme etc. benötigst, dann melde Dich einfach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. Oktober 2009)

Nee Danke.

Und eher Zweitbike. Eins kommt wieder weg.


Weiß übrigens jemand was mitm Herbst passiert is? Nach dem Temperatursturz der letzten Tage scheint es mir ja, als ob der komplett übersprungen wurde  is schon ne fiese Umstellung....


----------



## Axalp (16. Oktober 2009)

Oh nein!  Welches muss denn weg?


----------



## schu2000 (25. Oktober 2009)

Mensch ganz schön staubig hier *hust* die Frankenwald-Biker sind wohl alle im Winterschlaf?? War doch heute super Wetter (und Bodenzustand) um sich mal so richtig einzusauen


----------



## maecs (25. Oktober 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Mensch ganz schön staubig hier *hust* die Frankenwald-Biker sind wohl alle im Winterschlaf?? War doch heute super Wetter (und Bodenzustand) um sich mal so richtig einzusauen


Nein.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. Oktober 2009)

Winterschlaf gibts bei mir net. Aber so langsam werd ich auf Wintermodus
umschalten. Hab jetzt mein Hardtail wieder fit gemacht... das is vielleicht
n komisches Gefühl damit zu fahren


----------



## KlanerZwerg (4. November 2009)

So langsam werd ich noch zum Frosch, kanns denn net endlich mal wieder schee wern?? Seit übern Monat wart ich scho drauf, seitdem bin ich auch nicht mehr gefahren. Die Reifen sind scho platt, genauso wie mei Fitness. 
Hoffentlich schneits bald oder wenigstens trocken könnts mal werden.

Naja wir werden sehen und hoffen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. November 2009)

aaaaaah - Herbst/Winterdepression.... hatte am WE gar keine Lust zum
biken. BÄH will wieder 20°C und Sonnenschein!!!!


----------



## rotmaste (9. November 2009)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Schön schön gut gut
> Hab auch ein paar rausgepickt



Hallo Schu, wo is denn der schöne Wald?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (20. November 2009)

Schwubb di wubb war der Fred auf die zweite Seite gerutscht. 

Winterschlaf? Herbstmüdigkeit? Burnout Syndrom?

N geiles Wetterwochenende steht an. 

Ich werd morgen Nachmittag mal meine Fitness testen. Liegt ja momentan in der untersten Schublade irgendwo bereit.
Mal guggn was geht. Bis denne.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. November 2009)

Ich war heute mal mitm kleinen schwarzen unterwegs... und hab aufs Eddi wieder die Minion 42a aufgezogen. War ne ganz schöne Quälerei letztes WE aufn Waldstein damit.

Werd morgen wohl nochmal das Eddi rausholen...weiss aber noch net wann und wie und wohin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. November 2009)

Nach ner durchzechten Nacht und einem super Kegelergebnis zur Stadtmeisterschaft am Samstagmittag (7.Platz), bin ich am Nachmittag nochmal ne kleine Runde (25km) gefahren.
Eieieieiei ich habs gemerkt, dass ich knapp 2 Monate nimmer gefahren bin. War ich vlt fertig. Hoffentlich passt des Wetter die nächsten Wochen noch, um fahren zu können.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Dezember 2009)

Wie siehts aus? Lebt ihr noch? Keiner unterwegs? Ich bin voll im Winter
modus angekommen, und werde das kleine Schwarze morgen wieder
mit Spikes ausstatten. 
Sieht ja so aus, als ob man demnächst wieder ohne Nordpolausrüstung
biken kann.


----------



## schu2000 (21. Dezember 2009)

Ja ja doch doch, immer fleißig auf Achse  wobei es mir am Samstag bei immer -14 Grad und kälter doch a weng zu frostig war. Hab ich aber gestern scho wieder bereut, als ich bei immer noch -10 bis -12 Grad und hervorragenden Bedingungen zum kontrolliert unkontrollierten Rumheizen knapp drei Stunden unterwegs war. Wäre sicherlich auch noch a bissl länger gewesen, wenn mir net bei nem Anstieg die Kette gerissen wär


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir war das gestern deutlich zu kalt... bzw hab ich nicht die Klamotten
dafür. Aber wenn es jetzt wieder besser wird dann geht's wieder raus.

Sehr Stimmungsvolle Aufnahme


----------



## schu2000 (21. Dezember 2009)

Naja mit einer Lage Klamotten war es natürlich net getan bzw. isses allgemein im Moment net. Man schaut halt immer aus wie das Michelin-Männchen  und beim Bergauffahren wirds eh wohlig warm, wobei ich bei der Kälte gestern net mal großartig geschwitzt hab!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (24. Dezember 2009)

Allen hier erstmal ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest!

Letztes Wochenende war mir zu kalt zum fahren, hab da net die geeigneten Klamotten für. Dafür war ich mal zu Fuss unterwegs. (15km)
A Woche vorher hab ich mir nochmal ne Schlammpackung gegönnt, das Bike sah vielleicht aus, schade dass mei Cam nimmer funktioniert hat.

Mal gucken wie das Wetter an den nächsten Tagen wird, soll ja wieder Schnee geben 
Ach wie sehne ich mich nach dem Winter vom letzten Jahr, der war Klasse!!


----------



## schu2000 (24. Dezember 2009)

Heut früh war des Wetter auf alle Fälle scho mal ok! Nur die Bodenverhältnisse warn übel, nach dem vielen teilweise gefrorenem Schnee und und Schneematsch fühlen sich meine Beine jetzt irgendwie ein bissl schwer an...

Auch von meiner Seite allseits ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und ein stress-, aber nicht bikefreie Feiertage!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Dezember 2009)

Hoffe ihr habt alle die Feiertag gut überstanden. 

Ich wünsch allen einen guten Rutsch... wir sehen uns dann im neuen Jahr 
(jedes Jahr der gleiche Spruch)

Hab gestern meine erste Runde mit Spikes gemacht. Zum Glück hatte
ich die drauf, denn im Wald gibts ja schon einige fiese Eisplatten. Dumm nur
das ich die Reifen jetzt schon wieder wechseln muss, falls das Wetter so
bleibt.


----------



## schu2000 (30. Dezember 2009)

Ach hör mir auf mit den Feiertagen...ein Stress, Gott sei Dank konnt ich mich doch immer mal zum Biken davonschleichen 

Hmm meine Schbaigs liegen noch im Keller. Bissl dumm, es liegt zwar nach dem gestrigen Schneefall und dem heutigen Regen kaum mehr Schnee auf den Straßen, im Wald dürfts aber ziemlich glatt sein. Na des seh ich ja morgen bei meiner Jahresabschlussrunde.

Ebenso allseits gutes Gerutsche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2009)

So, hab mich mal bikemäßig von 2009 verabschiedet, war aber alles andere als ein freudiger Abschied. Von oben wars mal mehr, mal weniger nass, und der Boden war ne Mischung aus kraftraubender Schneematschpampe und Eis, konnte bergab ein paar Mal nur grade so nen Abgang verhindern...vielleicht morgen früh doch mal die Schbaigs druffmachen? Erstmal abwarten, ob die Klamotten bis dahin überhaupt wieder brauchbar trocken sind, war vorhin ordentlich durchnässt. Zitat von der Tante meiner Freundin, als ich tropfnass an der Haustür gestanden war: "So nen Sport macht man doch bloß bei schönem Wetter" 


Bis nächste Jahr!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Dezember 2009)

morgen werd ich definitiv nicht fahren  (können).

Bei dem Wetter is ja auch richtig eklig... hat doch heut n ganzen Tag 
geregnet, und war kalt....brrrr.


----------



## schu2000 (31. Dezember 2009)

Naja fahren können...aus dem Alter is man ja raus, wo man bis zum Gehtnichtmehr reinkippt...meistens  ich muss eh computertüchtig bleiben weil ich mehr oder weniger Bereitschaftsdienst hab.
Ich würd ja gern auf 12 auf einen der Hügel hier in der Gegend und von dort den Jahreswechsel und des Rumgeböller erleben, jetzt wo ich meine Hongkong-Lampe hab wär des ja gar kein Problem...aber meine Freundin mag irgendwie net   na dafür dann vielleicht morgen früh nen Neujahres-Sonnenaufgang-Ride oder so


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2010)

Allen ein gesundes Neues Jahr! 
Aber das mit dem biken verschiebe ich wohl besser auf morgen 
Bin irgendwie erst um 7 daheim gewesen und noch net wirklich wach.

Startschuss für die Saison 2010 -> PENG


----------



## schu2000 (1. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir a gsunds neus!!

Den Neujahres-Sonnenaufgang-Ritt hab ich doch sein lassen, war zwar um halb 6 mal kurz auf, aber der Blick nach draußen offenbarte, dass man (wie erwartet) von einem Sonnenaufgang eh net viel sehen wird - also wieder ab ins Bett 
Dafür heut Nachmittag Spikes drauf, Beleuchtung eingepackt und ab nach draußen - schön! Bin ein paar mal ganz schön erschrocken, als ich feststellen musste, dass unter mir Glatteis war, die Spikes aber souverän drüber sind  und dann endlich mal nen kleinen beleuchteten Dämmerungs- und Nightride gemacht, wie geil  die ersten 28km und 900hm in 2010 waren auf alle Fälle schon mal ein Riesenspaß!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (1. Januar 2010)

A gsunds neies auch von mir!!


Startschuss hab ich gehört?? Naja heut mal lieber daheim geblieben und an Kater versucht zu verscheuchen. Nervt jetzt noch ganz schön, es dreht noch......Kopfschmerzen......schlecht is mer a noch...:kotz:

Mein absoluter Vorsatz für 2010 gilt: mehr Kilometer zu fahren als letztes Jahr. Und andere Wälder nach fahrbaren Strecken erkunden!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (2. Januar 2010)

So war heut auch wieder unterwegs, perfekte Bodenverhältnisse durch den frischen Schnee von heute Nacht/heute morgen, 1A Spaß!!
Ab und zu mal den groben Dreck vom Bike abmachen is auch ganz nützlich: nachdem mir gestern der Umwerfer eingefroren is und ich alles mitm mittleren Kettenblatt fahren durfte, hab ich den heut erstmal entdreckt, und siehe da, keine Probleme


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2010)

Moin, auch von mir die besten Wünsche fürs neue Jahr. 
Auf eine sturzfreie Bikesaison 2010 mit flowigen Trails, viel Sonne und dass sich noch *viele weitere Interessierte aus dem Frankenland hier zusammenfinden*. 




schu2000 schrieb:


> durch den frischen Schnee von heute Nacht/heute morgen,


 frischer Schnee? Wieviel? 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Mein absoluter Vorsatz für 2010 gilt: mehr Kilometer zu fahren als letztes Jahr. Und andere Wälder nach fahrbaren Strecken erkunden!!!


das nenn ich mal nen wirklich guten Vorsatz. Berichtest du uns von deinen Abenteuern? 



HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Startschuss für die Saison 2010 -> PENG


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> frischer Schnee? Wieviel?



Genug, damits mitm Bike bergab richtig spaßig wird, aber trotzdem net zu viel, so dass man noch gut bergauf kommt  also bloß n paar Zentimeter. Im Moment schneits aber auch wieder.

Wann bistn mal wieder in der Heimat? Wie wärs dann mal mit nem Käffchen oder (bei niedrigeren Temperaturen) Glühwein beim Schlößchen in Fels? (auch an den Rest!?)

Ohweh, gestern Abend hats im Hals angefangen zu kratzen, heute früh total heiser als ob ich die Nacht durchgesoffen hätt...aber kein großartiger Husten oder Schnupfen...geht schon noch für ne langsame Runde zum Abschluss des langen Wochenende


----------



## Kulminator (3. Januar 2010)

mittlerweile hats hier auch geschneit  ca 5 - 10 cm ... mal sehen, ob ich mich später mit den Fat Alberts und ohne Spikes aus dem Haus traue? 

ich melde mich bei dir, wenn ich mal wieder in der alten Heimat bin... Glühwein in Fels klingt verlockend...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Januar 2010)

Eheh zur Zeit net. bin heut früh aufgewacht und musste mich mal ordentlich ausleeren. Das volle Programm von :kotz: bis (Durchfall) Keine Ahnung warum, vlt von dem Gyros am Vorabend!!

Das Jahr fängt ja schon mal s******* an


----------



## schu2000 (3. Januar 2010)

Zur Zeit  gehtn bissl ne Magen-Darm-Grippe rum...is bestimmt bis zum nächsten Wochenende wieder wech, gute Besserung!

Die ersten 100km und gut 2000 hömes dieses Jahr sind geschafft, davon ein paar Stunden Abends wenns schon finster war, Nightriden hat schon irgendwie nen gewissen Suchtfaktor  mehr Schnee brauchts aber nimmer, bergauf wirds mittlerweile teilweise a weng mühselig und bergab...isses immer noch n Spaß  ich hab bloß bei dem Schnee Probleme mit den Klickpedalen, ich glaub ich mach wieder die normalen ran solang noch so viel weiß draußen rumliegt.


----------



## schu2000 (8. Januar 2010)

Kotzen könnt ich, kotzen...Mittwoch Feiertag, gestern und heute Urlaub, jetzt steht das Wochenende vor der Tür, und was is - seit Anfang der Woche schlepp ich so ne f**** Erkältung mit mir rum. Den Deppen wenn ich erwisch, der mich angesteckt hat!

Aber was solls, die Medien beschwören ja die letzten Tage schon den ultimativen Wintereinbruch herauf, mit massenhaft Schnee, Schneestürmen und und und...da is bestimmt eh nix mehr mit biken


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. Januar 2010)

das thema biken is langsam durch. Bei dem Wetter kannst fast nur noch
Straße fahren. Hier bei uns kommst nimmer durchn Wald ohne das du dich
komplett leer fährst 

Na dann muss wohl wieder das Spinningrad herhalten... aber der Frühling
kommt bestimmt!


----------



## Kulminator (9. Januar 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> das thema biken is langsam durch. Bei dem Wetter kannst fast nur noch
> Straße fahren. Hier bei uns kommst nimmer durchn Wald ohne das du dich
> komplett leer fährst
> 
> ...



das hört sich nach perfekten Pistenbedingungen an?   es gibt schlimmeres...


----------



## Kulminator (16. Januar 2010)

H a a a a a a l l o o o 

noch jemand da? Oder seid ihr eingeschneit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. Januar 2010)

Alle eingeschneit und festgefroren 
Zur Zeit is net wirklich viel los... ich hoffe auf Sonne und 25 Grad


----------



## Kulminator (17. Januar 2010)

darauf hoffen wir doch alle ...  

haben heute Tauwetter - Siff-Deluxe wie der Kombi das so treffend beschrieben hat. Da kommt man auf so kranke Ideen wie Schuheputzen, Wärmetauscher vom Trockner säubern, Antivirenprogramm bis zum Ende durchlaufen zu lassen und so Zeugs halt ...


----------



## schu2000 (17. Januar 2010)

Jupp Siffwetter is hier auch. Nicht dass mich das gestört hätte, aber mir is gestern die Hinterradnabe gebrochen (!!!) und mangels passendem Ersatz-Hinterrad is heut nix mit Fahren. Sch*** Hope-Naben, is jetzt schon die zweite die mir kaputt gegangen is


----------



## Kulminator (17. Januar 2010)

wie schafft man das denn? Hab ich ja noch nie gehört, dass die Nabe gebrochen ist?


----------



## schu2000 (17. Januar 2010)

Riss quer über den Nabenkörper. Keine Ahnung wie das zustande gekommen ist, bin auch die ganze Zeit nix heftiges gefahren (bei uns gibts ja auch nix, was man nur annähernd als heftig bezeichnen könnte)...habs gemerkt, als ich plötzlich beim Bergauftreten teilweise mehr oder weniger ins Leere getreten hab.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Januar 2010)

Na Alter Schwede...  das is ja mal mies. Ich hoffe du holst dir
jetzt mal vernünftige Naben


----------



## schu2000 (17. Januar 2010)

Es heißt doch immer die Hope Pro II seien vernünftig


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Januar 2010)

Nun da hättest du wohl das Gegenteil bewiesen.. oder du machst was
falsch. Aber mein XTR Innenlager gibt auch n Geist auf. Is richtig 
schwergängig und muss die Woche mal in die Werkstatt.

Hab mir mal den neuen Bionicon Katalog geladen.... das Tesla würde mich
ja auch anlachen.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Januar 2010)

Tesla? Hab ich da was verpasst? Oder verwechselst Du das jetzt mit der Lupine 

Ich leg mir jetzt erstmal nen günstigen Ersatz-LRS zu, Hauptsache ich kann nächstes Wochenende wieder fahren! Is blöd, wenn man nur ein fahrtaugliches Bike hat...


gute Nacht und schöne Grüße aus Düsseldorf *hellau* bin aber zum Arbeiten hier net zum Feiern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (18. Januar 2010)

ihr sollt doch euer gutes teures Material net kaputtmachen - hat euch des keiner gsagt? 

@ Sven: was willste denn im Januar schon in Ddorf?


----------



## Kulminator (22. Januar 2010)

so, für nächstes WE mal schön 4 Sterne in den Alpen gebucht - Männerskifahren natürlich...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. Januar 2010)

ich hab erstmal wieder 6 Tage Trailtour im Sommer gebucht... damit die
Motivation im Winter auch stimmt. Und jetzt isses scho wieder so S%$kalt


----------



## schu2000 (23. Januar 2010)

wie schön für euch 

War heut unterwegs (mit getauschtem Hinterrad), in den Wald braucht man hier momentan gar net, auf dem harschigen Schnee kommt man weder bergauf noch bergab vorwärts. Unter diesen Umständen möcht ich bitte Frühling. Jetzt.


----------



## schu2000 (31. Januar 2010)

Nachdem es ja die letzten Tage richtig viel geschneit hat, isses momentan gar nix mit der Bikerei  gestern mal die Radwege ausprobiert, aber da liegt auch genug. War nach 2,5 Stunden im flachen Gelände fertig wie sonst nach ner doppelt so langen Berg- und Talfahrt.
Heute dann mal aufn Heimtrainer, was wie erwartet total viel Spaß gemacht hat :kotz: später dann nochmal raus auf die MTB4, allerdings zu Fuß, hab ne kleine Schneewanderung gemacht 







Teilweise bis zum Knie im Schnee, da geht definitiv nix. Hätte mir eher ein paar Ski gewünscht, wär bergab bestimmt witzig gewesen in dem frischen, unberührten Schnee...wenns denn mal steil genug ist, um Fahrt aufzunehmen 
Wann is denn endlich Frühling??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Februar 2010)

ich war mit meim Ergobike unterwegs... hab mir die Ergoplanet-Software geholt. Da konnte ich zumindest mal diverse GPX-Dateien abfahren. Außerdem gibts da die Möglichkeit RLV-Videos reinzuladen. Da bekomme ich im Laufe der Woche auch eins  Dann ist das Training nicht ganz so öd.

Ich darf jetzt erstmal wieder nach Hamburg fahren :kotz::kotz:
das is mal total übel... bis Mittwoch!

Und wenn ich zurückkomme will ich Sommer!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Februar 2010)

Ich meld mich auch mal nach dem Karnevalsstress wieder. 

tja...ähm  

wie siehts im Nord-Frankenwald aus??? (bei mir) 

Schneeverwehungen, 40 - 100cm Schnee, beste Skifahrbedingungen... NIX mit biken, wie im Vorjahr!

Halt mich derweil mit Schneeschaufeln fit  Weiß scho gar nicht mehr wohin mit dem Zeich!! 

Naja abwarten, Tee trinken, Schnee schaufeln...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. Februar 2010)

isch will Sommmmmäääääääär


----------



## Kulminator (6. Februar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Nachdem es ja die letzten Tage richtig viel geschneit hat, isses momentan gar nix mit der Bikerei  gestern mal die Radwege ausprobiert, aber da liegt auch genug. War nach 2,5 Stunden im flachen Gelände fertig wie sonst nach ner doppelt so langen Berg- und Talfahrt.
> Heute dann mal aufn Heimtrainer, was wie erwartet total viel Spaß gemacht hat :kotz: später dann nochmal raus auf die MTB4, allerdings zu Fuß, hab ne kleine Schneewanderung gemacht
> 
> 
> ...



ach, zwei Seelen schlagen in meiner Brust ...  

sieht scho klasse aus der viele Schnee - aber hat extrem bikeuntauglich. 

Bei uns hier ist in den Tälern die weisse Pracht wieder komplett verschwunden. Morgen wagen wir eine erste Ausfahrt. 

Montag in einer Woche gehts nach US ... Muss zwar was schaffen, habe aber das Wochenende in Palm Springs in California. Man sagt, dass es mir dort gefallen soll...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Montag in einer Woche gehts nach US ... Muss zwar was schaffen, habe aber das Wochenende in Palm Springs in California. Man sagt, dass es mir dort gefallen soll...



Na viel Spaß dort... ich denke da könnte es mir auch gefallen  
Da draußen schmilzt ja alles weg, es kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bis
zum Saisonstart!


----------



## Kulminator (7. Februar 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Da draußen schmilzt ja alles weg, es kann nicht mehr lange dauern, bis
> zum Saisonstart!



freu dich nicht zu früh. Manchmal schmilzt das Zeugs nur deshalb weg, um für Nachschub Platz zu machen...


----------



## schu2000 (7. Februar 2010)

Ja komm schon ab nach Amiland mit Dir und schreib net so a Zeuch  

Wunderbaren Sonnenschein haben wir hier grad  in den Wald braucht man wahrscheinlich trotzdem net, bin außerdem noch erkältet...und heut Nachmittag is hier bei uns Pistenfasching, da wärs eh nix mit biken


----------



## tomu (7. Februar 2010)

Hab grad ne kleine Runde gedreht. Im Froschbachtal und Spiegelwald sind doch einige Wege vom Forst geräumt worden. Man kann also schon was machen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Februar 2010)

ich warte jetzt auf besseres Wetter... ich war heute im Spessart unterwegs  (siehe anhang)


----------



## schu2000 (7. Februar 2010)

Gibts für das Programm auch die DH-Strecke am Okopf??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Februar 2010)

net ganz  aber meine Fichtelgebirgstour kann man als GPX im Google Earth abfahren  und man wird garantiert nicht schmutzig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ich warte jetzt auf besseres Wetter... ich war heute im Spessart unterwegs  (siehe anhang)



wie funktioniert'n des? ich sehe nur das Bild....


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. Februar 2010)

Kulminator schrieb:


> wie funktioniert'n des? ich sehe nur das Bild....



nennt sich cycle-in-motion und das Programm dazu nennt sich Ergoplanet.
Mit nem 24'' Monitor macht das sogar direkt spaß


----------



## Kulminator (11. Februar 2010)

Gestern Riesenspass gehabt: nach der Installation eines XP-Update Files meldet sich das System nach dem Neustart mit einem Blue Screen of Death zurück... Alle "einfacheren" Wiederbelebungsversuche erfolglos... Da bleibt nur XP Neuinstallation und immer schön Lächeln - mein Dank geht an Bill G. und seine kleinen pickeligen Programmierfuzzies ...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Februar 2010)

ich hab letztens auf Win7 umgestellt...... und gleich updates installiert


----------



## schu2000 (11. Februar 2010)

jupp, letztens ein Netbook mit Windows 7 für die Arbeit bekommen, hat auch erstmal ein paar hundert MB Updates runtergeladen...
@Kulmi: normalerweise wird bei der Installation von Updates ein Wiederherstellungspunkt gesetzt, auf den hättest wieder downgraden können. Aber jetzt isset wohl eh zu spät 

Ach Übrigens: ein dreifach donnernd kräftiges HELLAAAAAAUUUUU!!!


----------



## Kulminator (11. Februar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @Kulmi: normalerweise wird bei der Installation von Updates ein Wiederherstellungspunkt gesetzt, auf den hättest wieder downgraden können. Aber jetzt isset wohl eh zu spät



wie denn, wenn ich net ins Windows komme? Bin net mal mehr in den Abgesicherten Modus gekommen. Nur ein Bluescreen und gleich danach Absturz und Neustart...   

Aaalaaaf ....


----------



## schu2000 (11. Februar 2010)

Brauchst ja auch gar net ins Windows.
Direkt wenn Windoofs anfängt zu booten F8 drücken (oder wars F5?), dann kommt ein Menü, wo man "letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration" oder so in der Art auswählen kann. Damit sollts laufen.


----------



## speedy_j (11. Februar 2010)

bla bla bla ... mit linux wär das nicht passiert.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Februar 2010)

jaja ... der speedy braucht immer spezialsachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. Februar 2010)

ja ja...ich gehör ja selbst zu den Tuxaholics...aber wenn man das als Beruf macht hat man einfach ständig mit Microsoft zu tun


----------



## Kulminator (13. Februar 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Brauchst ja auch gar net ins Windows.
> Direkt wenn Windoofs anfängt zu booten F8 drücken (oder wars F5?), dann kommt ein Menü, wo man "letzte als funktionierend bekannte Konfiguration" oder so in der Art auswählen kann. Damit sollts laufen.



.. das hab ich auch mal geglaubt ... Theoretisch mag das funktionieren - praktisch kam aber der besagte BlueScreen ... na ja, vielleicht verbring Bill G. seine Rentnertage in Palm Springs. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass er im "Abgesicherten Modus" unterwegs ist


----------



## schu2000 (13. Februar 2010)

Bei mir hats bisher immer funktioniert


----------



## schu2000 (14. Februar 2010)

Hellau ihr Narren  ich geh jetzt mal weitersaufen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Februar 2010)

Hellau auch... wieso "weiter"saufen


----------



## schu2000 (14. Februar 2010)

bin heut früh um 5 ins bett mit ordentlich umdrehungen im blut und heut mittag um 1 gings weiter aufm fashcingsumzhug hier bei uns  mit anschließendem längerem baraufenthalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (19. Februar 2010)

S´rengt, der Schnee schmilzt langsam (!!!) vor sich hin.

Lang wirds nimmer dauern, dann schneits wieder.

Möcht mal gern wissen wann ich wieder mal biken kann. In letzter Zeit ka Lust gehabt, durch 40cm Schnee zu fahren.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Februar 2010)

wird schon... bin mir ganz sicher das es bald wieder aufwärts geht. und das bezieht sich nicht auf die Schneehöhen sondern auf die Temperatur!
Durchhalten Jungs..... und Mädels.


----------



## schu2000 (21. Februar 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> wird schon... bin mir ganz sicher das es bald wieder aufwärts geht.



Das hoffe ich doch, nach der heutigen Falschlieferung Deiner Bestellung  hoffentlich wird jetzt wirklich der bestelle Frühling geliefert!

War gestern mal am Okopf, ganz nette Bedingungen für Winterspocht. Und Ski foahn scheint wie Rad fahren zu sein, das verlernt man net...hat das erste Mal nach über 15 Jahren zumindest recht schnell wieder gut geklappt! Nen Biker hab ich dort auch gesehen (von oben ausm Lift), muss wohl der LB Stefan gewesen sein 

Heute dann 2,5 Stunden abwechslungsreiches Heimtrainer fahren im Keller :kotz: war aber schon mal ein guter Start, nachdem ich die letzten Wochen wegen Erkältung überhaupt nix machen konnte...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. Februar 2010)

und gleich 2,5 Stunden ausgehalten - net schlecht. Nach zwei Std. is bei mir spätestens Schluß... na mog i nimmer.


----------



## schu2000 (22. Februar 2010)

naja nimmer gemocht hab i scho nach einer stunde...aber da gibts ja filme wie cranked, nwd und jede menge videos ausm www


----------



## Kulminator (27. Februar 2010)

Moin, wie ist der Lage im fränkischen Nordbayern? 

hier scheint die Sonne bei 10 Grad plus - schneefrei, aber schweres Gelände.


----------



## schu2000 (27. Februar 2010)

schneefrei  von schneefrei kann man hier net wirklich sprechen. Ich werd heut mal wieder draußen fahren, aber ich glaub in die Wälder brauch ich noch net wirklich.
Sonnig wars heut früh auch noch, aber mittlerweile isses wieder bewölkt.


----------



## huskyjogger (27. Februar 2010)

servus zusammen,
 bin immer wieder mal als heimlicher beobachter hier, jetzt meld ich mich mal.
bin täglich mit hund unterwegs, hauptsächlich im wald, nach bäumen und wild kucken.
an radeln ist echt nicht zu denken. teilweise noch bis zu 40 cm schnee, wenn wege schneefrei dann total matschig. wird wohl noch ne ecke dauern bis da was geht, zumindest im nördlichen frankenwald.


grüße


----------



## schu2000 (27. Februar 2010)

Servus Eddi,
das deckt sich genau mit dem, was ich heut so gesehen hab. war fast nur auf asphalt unterwegs. bei den paar ausflügen auf waldwege musst ich entweder früher oder später schieben oder gar umkehren. In den höheren Lagen neben den straßen teilweise noch knie- bis hüfthoher schnee...das wird noch ein paar tage dauern, bis das alles weg ist. aber im moment bin ich damit zufrieden, dass die radwege (einigermaßen) frei sind, draußen aufm asphalt ists immer noch wesentlich besser als im keller aufm heimtrainer...und von meinem bisschen kondition is trotz vier wochen schnee- und erkältungspause noch was übrig


----------



## huskyjogger (27. Februar 2010)

servus sven,
will ja nicht den miesepeter spielen, aber ich glaub das da wintertechnisch noch ein paar scharmützel auf uns zukommen. 

gruß eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (28. Februar 2010)

guten morgen zusammen,

brauch mal ein paar tipps.
waren im herbst bei bekannten in warmensteinach. verdauungsspaziergang führte uns zum und auf den ochsenkopf. nun hat sich mein mittlerer in den kopf gesetzt im sommer auch mal mit dem rad da runter zu fahren.
meine frage nun, kann man einzelne pasagen umfahren und wie sieht es mit dem ersten streckenabschnitt aus, gibts da eine komplette ausweichstrecke?
an seinem rad muss ich mir auf alle fälle was mit den bremsen einfallen lassen.
 gruß eddi


----------



## schu2000 (28. Februar 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> ich glaub das da wintertechnisch noch ein paar scharmützel auf uns zukommen.



in ca. 9 bis 10 monaten vielleicht  nee im ernst, mich würds auch net wundern wenn der winter noch net wirklich vorbei is. aber ich bin ja optimist


----------



## schu2000 (28. Februar 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen,
> 
> brauch mal ein paar tipps.
> waren im herbst bei bekannten in warmensteinach. verdauungsspaziergang führte uns zum und auf den ochsenkopf. nun hat sich mein mittlerer in den kopf gesetzt im sommer auch mal mit dem rad da runter zu fahren.
> ...



einzelne stücke der strecke bzw. eigentlich den kompletten oberen, steinigen bereich kann man umfahren, einfach die skipiste runter.


----------



## huskyjogger (28. Februar 2010)

servus sven,

danke für die auskunft, werd evtl. ein paar pics einstellen wenns geklappt hat.

mit dem schnee bin ich auch guter dinge. der regen momentan nimmt ja ganz schön schnee mit.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Februar 2010)

das wird wieder bis Mitte Mai dauern bis man schneefrei fahren kann. 
Letztes Jahr wars genau so...da bin ich Anfang Mai noch über Eisplatten
gefahren 

Aber gestern wars supi, auch wenn die Kondition diesmal komplett im
Keller ist. Das wird ein Frühjahr....pfui. Mallorca fehlt einfach in den
Beinen


----------



## schu2000 (28. Februar 2010)

Tja als Student muss man den Kondi-Verbesserungs-Mallorca-Urlaub halt ausfallen lassen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Februar 2010)

das kommt noch dazu... weiss noch gar nicht wie ich dieses Jahr zum Biken kommen soll  Naja der Apfelstrudel am Waldsteinhaus oder in Fels wird schon noch drin sein


----------



## KlanerZwerg (28. Februar 2010)

Pfui deifl is des n wedder!!! 

Bin grad von ner kleinen lockeren 15km "Ausnüchterungsrunde" zurück. Naja bei dem Wind ist von locker eigtl nicht zu reden. 
Zwischen Issigau und Griesbach, auf der Anhöhe, häts mich fast vom Bike gesemmelt.Da hat mich doch so ne Böe eiskalt erwischt.

So auf Nebenstrecken im Wald bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren. Werd ma nächste Woche, wenns Wetterchen passt, wieder ne große Runde fahren. Mal gucken wies geht.


----------



## Kulminator (28. Februar 2010)

na ja, das hört sich ja alles net wirklich spannend an. 

Ich muss mir das selber ansehen und mache deshalb diese Woche ein paar Klostertage in Banz... alles rein beruflich natürlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (28. Februar 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Naja der Apfelstrudel am Waldsteinhaus oder in Fels wird schon noch drin sein



dann bin ich ja beruhigt 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> So auf Nebenstrecken im Wald bin ich noch gar nicht gefahren.



Also dieses Wochenende hatte das noch absolut keinen Sinn 



Kulminator schrieb:


> Ich muss mir das selber ansehen und mache deshalb diese Woche ein paar Klostertage in Banz... alles rein beruflich natürlich...



Da unten wirds etwas besser ausschauen denk ich. Da merkt man jeden Kilometer den man weiter runter kommt.

War heut so vier Stunden unterwegs, war teilweise ganz lustig (naja) bei dem Wind, teilweise sind wir stehen geblieben wenn uns ne Böe entgegen gekommen is, manchmal warn wir plötzlich nen Meter weiter links oder rechts wenns von der Seite gepustet hat. Wenn man doch mal Rückenwind hatte (natürlich eher selten), musste man selbst bei kleineren Steigungen kaum treten  manch kleinere Straße abseits der Hauptstrecken ist überhaupt nicht geräumt und noch komplett voller Schnee und Eis, was uns vorhin ne recht lustige Rutschpartie bergab bescherte


----------



## huskyjogger (28. Februar 2010)

guten abend,

komme gerade aus dem nördlichen landkreis KC, ganz schöner sturm im gange,ziemlich viel windbruch im wald. feuerwehren haben gut zu tun.
also augen auf die nächsten tage.


----------



## schu2000 (6. März 2010)

Und schon wieder Schnee, Schnee, Schnee... :kotz:


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. März 2010)

ich schau schon gar nimmer ausm Fenster.... das ist einfach nur traurig.


----------



## huskyjogger (6. März 2010)

servus zusammen,
wollte heute eigentlich meine freeride saison eröffnen. wege akzeptabel schneefrei und gefroren, dann heute früh erstmal 15 cm neuschnee  geschaufelt. man ist das ein winter. :-(


----------



## Frankenwolf (8. März 2010)

...aber bei Euch in KC immer noch besser wie bei uns am Hochfrankendreieck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (8. März 2010)

Besser ist aber nicht gleich gut. In den Wald braucht man hier bei uns (in der Ecke zum Hofer Landkreis) momentan nach dem Schneegestöber vom Samstag erst recht nicht. Ein Versuch, auf einem abschüssigen und natürlich zugeschneiten Waldweg zu fahren, wurde mit einem Abgang nach vorne über den Lenker belohnt, nachdem das Vorderrad zum x-ten Mal spontan im Schnee eingesunken ist. Aber man fällt ja weich 
Aber gestern war ja schon mal super sonniges Wetter, um den ganzen Nachmittag draußen zu sein, sich bergab einen abzufrieren und bergauf wieder aufzuwärmen  leider alles auf Asphalt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. März 2010)

da wär ich auch gern draußenn ne Runde gefahren... aber leider hatte ich keine Zeit. Hoffentlich is die weiße Pest bald weg... ich will wieder die Trails jagen!


----------



## huskyjogger (8. März 2010)

servus zusammen,

@ frankenwolf: muss dir recht geben, um kronach selbst gehts schon mit dem biken. war gestern rund um den lucas-cranach-turm unterwegs und das wetter war ja so was von geil.
aber weiter nördlich liegt mit sicherheit noch ein halber meter.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (8. März 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> um kronach selbst gehts schon mit dem biken. war gestern rund um den lucas-cranach-turm unterwegs



Dann weiß ich ja wo ich nächstes Wochenende hinfahr


----------



## Kulminator (8. März 2010)

Tolles Bild, Sven 

@ huskyjogger: der Lucas - Cranach Turm ist doch oberhalb von Friedrichsburg - mannomann was sind wir als Kids dort rumgeturnt 

@ Frankenwolf: cooler Name ...


----------



## Frankenwolf (8. März 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> 
> @ frankenwolf: muss dir recht geben, um kronach selbst gehts schon mit dem biken. war gestern rund um den lucas-cranach-turm unterwegs und das wetter war ja so was von geil.
> aber weiter nördlich liegt mit sicherheit noch ein halber meter.
> ...


 
...na ja, ein halben Meter liegt net, aber um die Krise zu bekommen, reichts schon (mein Weibi lässt grüßen.


----------



## huskyjogger (9. März 2010)

@Kulminator: Lucas-Cranach-Turm kannste von Friedrichsburg oder Hammermühle in Kronach anfahren. Da kann man immer noch ziemlich geil rumturnen, jetzt bevorzuge ich meinen freireiter dafür.
@schu2000: servus sven stell heute abend ein paar  handypics vom sonntagsritt rein.
schnee so  um die 5 cm.
mehr heut abend.
g
rüße huskyjogger


----------



## schu2000 (9. März 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @schu2000: servus sven stell heute abend ein paar  handypics vom sonntagsritt rein.
> schnee so  um die 5 cm.



5cm - dat is ja nix  was ein paar Kilometer ausmachen...


----------



## huskyjogger (9. März 2010)

servus zusammen,
hier mal drei bilder vom sonntag. vom sendeturm richtung friedrichsburg und dann rechts ab.
da war so gar ein jogger unterwegs, also schnee wirklich kein problem.
ab und zu mal kleinere bäume übern weg. ein großer, wenn der länger liegt wird er wohl zu einer kleinen rampe umgerüstet.

grüße eddi


----------



## tomu (13. März 2010)

Auch im zentralen Frankenwald geht schon so mancher Trail... ihr müsst nur suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2010)

Ja so langsam wirds besser!



huskyjogger schrieb:


> um kronach selbst gehts schon mit dem biken.



Danke für den Tipp  war heut mal dort unterwegs, geilste Bedingungen zum Rumschlittern  allerdings hab ich momentan wegen der vielen Straßenfahrerei recht dünne und eher net so für Schneematsch ausgelegte Schlappen aufgezogen, mit denen wars dann teilweise doch zu viel der Rutscherei und so hab ich auch ein paar Mal Schnee gefressen 
Werd morgen (wenn das Wetter einigermaßen mitspielt) nochmal mit nem Kollegen (und angemessener Bereifung) hinfahren, hast evtl. Zeit und Lust a Rundn mitzudrehn, ich schätz mal wir sind so zwischen halb 2 und 2 in KC!?


----------



## huskyjogger (13. März 2010)

servus zusammen,
@ schu2000: vielen dank fürs angebot. leider liegt sohnemann mit übelster erkältung flach. wenn, bin ich morgen mit den anderen beiden und hund am turm unterwegs, evtl. sieht man sich ja.
wird schon irgend wann mal klappen.
wetter soll ja morgen passen.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (13. März 2010)

ok dann gute besserung dem kleinen (oder großen?) 
ja mal schauen, vielleicht sieht man sich! warst Du heut auch dort oben unterwegs? hab mal oberhalb von kaltbuch jemanden mit hund gesehen, der hund hatte von hinten gesehen dunkles fell. ich war aber außer sicht, hab grad nen weg von ein paar umgestürzten bäumchen befreit. hab dann schon gedacht, dass das u.U. Du sein könntest


----------



## huskyjogger (14. März 2010)

guten morgen,

@ sven
 der kleine wird am 1. april ein jahr, kein scherz. unser hund musste gestern innendienst schieben. wennst heut zwei jungs mit 150 dezibel ästeschwingend rumturnen siehst verfolgt von einem berner sennen, hinten nach ein genervter erziehungsberechtigter. des sind wir.

@tomu:
wie bist denn mit tourentauglichkeit von deinem ghost zufrieden, hast was umgebaut?

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,



huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sven
> der kleine wird am 1. april ein jahr, kein scherz. unser hund musste gestern innendienst schieben. wennst heut zwei jungs mit 150 dezibel ästeschwingend rumturnen siehst verfolgt von einem berner sennen, hinten nach ein genervter erziehungsberechtigter. des sind wir.



 alles klar, man wird euch sozusagen eher hören als sehen und zu verwechseln seid ihr wahrscheinlich auch nicht


----------



## huskyjogger (14. März 2010)

sozusagen unverwechselbar.

kannst dich noch an schriftverkehr zweifachkurbel vs. getriebekurbel erinnern?
bin nun einige km mit zweifachkurbel gefahren. muss evtl. bei der abstufung rumbasteln aber ansonsten auf alle fälle schaltung vor getriebe.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2010)

jepp hab ich noch ein bisschen in erinnerung  ich hab vor ein paar wochen auch auf 2fach umgebaut (24/36), haut ganz gut hin! werd aber bei gelegenheit mal noch ein 38er kb ausprobieren.


----------



## tomu (14. März 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @tomu:
> wie bist denn mit tourentauglichkeit von deinem ghost zufrieden, hast was umgebaut?
> 
> grüße eddi



Ich weiß nicht wie tourentauglich ein 17Kg Teil sein kann. Ich komme die meisten Berge rauf damit. Wobei das Runterfahren sicherlich die wichtigere Eigenschaft ist. Vom eigentlichen Northshore 600 ist nicht mehr viel übrig.
Gabel, Dämpfer, Kurbel wurde nach und nach getauscht. Die Bremse habe ich gleich im Geschäft umbauen lassen.


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2010)

Endlich, es ist so weit (glaub ich), der Frühling kommt!! Heute die erste Feierabendrunde des Jahres gedreht und dann gleich in kurzen Hosen. In den Wäldern ist teilweise noch ordentlich Schnee, musste bergauf noch an einigen Stellen schieben, aber an den sonnenseitigen Hängen ist der Schnee schon größtenteils weg!





Nächste Woche unter der Woche bitte 15 Grad und Regen, damit pünktlich zum Sommerzeitbeginn die weiße Pest gar weg is!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (18. März 2010)

servus sven,

am montag nochmal fett straßen schneefrei gemacht. musste sogar gleitschutzketten aufziehen.
heute kurzärmlig pumpe eingebaut und morgen radln das die schwarte kracht !!!
meinst der lehrpfad ist befahrbar ?

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2010)

Servus Eddi, könnt scho gehen, war heut aber net dort. Ich kann morgen Nachmittag mal hinschauen wenn ichs pack. Wennst Bock hast mal vorbeizuschauen dann meld Dich einfach!

Ach Sonntag in KC wars geilo, mit Matschreifen richtig geil durch das bisschen Schnee zu brettern! Nur die Anfahrt nach KC war mit Wetscream/Swampthing-Kombo nicht so spaßig. Allerdings hab ich auf den Trails dort das geschafft, was ich am Ochsenkopf und sonstwo noch net geschafft hab: HR-Felge geschrottet 

Das leichte Radl is auch fertig für die neue Saison  wobei es mit den Ersatz-Laufrädern nicht mehr ganz so leicht ist (gut 16kg )


----------



## huskyjogger (18. März 2010)

guten abend 

muss morgen erst noch bremsen am neuen/ alten familientransporter montieren.
am samstag nachmittag wollt ich definitiv nach stw driven und schaltung aufm lehrpfad testen. auf der rodachtalseite wars am sonntag ziemlich eisig, fand ich, im wald gings.
deiner felge hasts ganz schön besorgt. sieht im vid gar net so brutal aus.
zum glück haste ersatz am lager.
also des radl sieht scho geil aus, bin ich scho a weng neidisch.
mein  dunconrahmen hat seit 3 wochen eine marzocchi 55 ata gabel. muss mal schaun wies weitergeht.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2010)

nee des war auch nix brutales, hinterrad weggerutscht und ein bissl über ein paar wurzeln geschrubbelt...wir mussten das hr auch erstmal gewaltsam wieder zurecht rücken, damit es überhaupt wieder durch den hinterbau gepasst hat 
oh weh, ne mz mit ata...von denen hört man ja auch net unbedingt nur gutes...wie von vielen anderen gabeln aber auch.
meld Dich mal wegen samstag. Du hast pn


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. März 2010)

hab heut auch endlich wieder mein Edison rausgelassen  jetzt wird alles
gut


----------



## huskyjogger (19. März 2010)

servus zusammen,
@ schu2000: hab auch lang überlegt ob ich sie nehmen soll , aber bei einem rabatt von ca. 200,- öcken .... obs ein fehlkauf war wird sich zeigen .

konnt heut leider nicht die schwarte krachen lassen. die sowas von wiederspenstige bremse wollte einfach nicht .
aber morgen!

grüße eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2010)

so bis kurz nach sieben unterwegs gewesen, war ja entgegen der vorhersagen heute wieder ein wunderschöner tag (und noch etwas wärmer als gestern)! da kommen glücksgefühle auf wenn man wieder bei so einem wetter unterwegs ist 
ist schon ulkig, bei 15 grad mit kurzen hosen schwitzend das bike teilweise bergauf durch knöcheltiefen schnee schieben zu müssen 



huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ schu2000: hab auch lang überlegt ob ich sie nehmen soll , aber bei einem rabatt von ca. 200,- öcken .... obs ein fehlkauf war wird sich zeigen .



mach Dir nix draus, über die manitous wird auch nicht nur positives berichtet. aber das teil funktioniert richtig klasse, hat ein traumhaftes ansprechverhalten und is superleicht. muss sich halt jetzt noch zeigen, wie es mit der haltbarkeit und funktion auf dauer ausschaut!


----------



## huskyjogger (20. März 2010)

guten abend zusammen,

@schu2000: vielen dank für die tour heute nachmittag. wie gesagt, hoffentlich war ich die bremse nicht zu groß.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2010)

'n amd,
ach quatsch nix da bremse, sind ja keine hochleistungssportler und es geht in erster linie um den spaß, und ich glaub den hatten wir!! war vorhin nochn bissl unterwegs (musste zum schluss sogar nochmal die helmlampe anschmeißen), hab doch tatsächlich auf die letzten paar km noch ne ordentliche dusche abbekommen...aber ansonsten lag ja die wettervorhersage zum glück total daneben und es war trocken (von oben  ).

The Fog


----------



## huskyjogger (21. März 2010)

servus zusammen, wünsche allen heute gut geradelt zu haben !

@schu2000: 
spaß:   streckenwahl:   wenn eis und schnee komplett weg und boden trockener: 
 wenns euch mal wieder richtung turm verschlägt meldet euch. würde mich gerne revanchieren. als treffpunkt könnte ich höfles vorschlagen (evtl. auch marktrodach, müsst ich aber erstmal karte studieren). hanglagen werden zu 100% vermieden . ziel wäre auf alle fälle turm.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (21. März 2010)

heut auch wieder unterwegs gewesen, wieder wars von oben trocken, aber bei der luftfeuchtigkeit hätte regen auch keinen allzu großen unterschied mehr gemacht. war jetzt vier tage am stück biken (also so richtig draußen, nix heimtrainer oder so ), ich kann mich gar nicht mehr erinnern, wann ich das zuletzt gemacht habe 
vorhin hatte ich dann aber erstmal ca. ne stunde zu tun, den ganzen dreck aus der schaltung rauszuholen, ganz schön zäh der dreck! aber bei der gelegenheit hat das bike auch mal wieder ne kleine wäsche abbekommen 



huskyjogger schrieb:


> @schu2000: wenns euch mal wieder richtung turm verschlägt meldet euch.



ich ruf aufs nächste we zu mal den dani an, vielleicht sind die ja auch dabei, wär bestimmt witzig wenn mer a größerer trupp wären!



> hanglagen werden zu 100% vermieden



das wird den frank aber freuen


----------



## huskyjogger (23. März 2010)

servus zusammen,

möcht hier mal was zum schmunzeln loswerden. einer meiner söhne, 7 jahre alt, ist begeisterter radlfahrer. seit letzten sommer sind wir nun im besitz zweier kleiner rampen die ordentlich gerockt wurden.
letzten sonntag erzählte ich einem FREUND davon. im spaß antwortete er, ich solle einen pumptrack in den garten pflastern, er würde dann regelmäßig zu besuch kommen.
heute komm ich von der arbeit heim. was sehe ich da? hat der läusiegl tatsächlich einen anlieger in den sandkasten gebastelt. auf die frage was das werden soll antwortete er ich soll im morgen helfen, der sand würde nicht so halten als das man da ordentlich mit dem rad fahren könnte.
ich sehs noch kommen. pumptrack mitten in KC.
grüße eddi


----------



## playbike (23. März 2010)

Der Läusigel...
Finde ich mal ne geile aktion!
Nachdem ja damals für die LGS die BMX Bahn weichen musste ist das doch die neue anlaufstelle 
Sag mal bescheid wenn der Track fertig ist


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> letzten sonntag erzählte ich einem FREUND davon...



 wer das wohl war 

Wennst jemand zum Buddeln und Shapen brauchst, Du hast mei Handynummer 

Grad noch a weng draußen gewesen und weng mitm Bike rumgespielt...schön dass am Wochenend Zeitumstellung is  morgen Abend vielleicht noch den vorerst letzten Nightride der Saison, dann is amds wieder hell!


----------



## huskyjogger (23. März 2010)

servus zusammen,

wenn gewünscht werd ich morgen mal ein paar pics einstellen.
von mir aus könnte da echt was draus werden. ABER wie sag ichs der besten aller ehefraun und dem paten der familie (oma die mit im haus wohnt). platz wär schon da.
also rampen und anlieger müssen erst mal reichen fürn anfang.
fortsetzung folgt.
verdammte axt, wird glaub ich echt ein selbstläufer

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2010)

ach a weng so a klaaner pumptrack im garten fällt doch net weiter auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (24. März 2010)

servus zusammen,

pumptrack im garten die zweite!

von der arbeit heim gekommen, mit den worten " wo bleibst du, wir wollen anleger bauen" empfangen worden.
naja ich habs ja versprochen . oma kommt vorbei "was wird das denn wenns fertig ist!" 
"oma, das wird ein anleger . ein was? ein anleger, so ein ding, wo man mit dem rad in die kurve fährt".
"ihr hämmleudrich, macht ihr mir wieder den ganzen rasen kaputt wie letztes jahr ist der teufel los!"
eine halbe stunde später, anlieger fertig.
"papa mach die garage auf, wir wollen den anleger testen." 
fazit: anlieger fertig!   jongs glücklich!   oma pflumpfig!   rasen, naja kann man ja neu ansähen.
fortsetzung folgt.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (24. März 2010)

Na wenn ihr jetzt eh schon angefangen habt den Garten umzupflügen....... 

War vorhin von halb 8 bis halb 10 nightridemäßig auf Achse, geil geil geil, vor allem jetzt, da man die Trails wieder befahren kann! Bergauf fährt man automatisch schneller, is scho a weng gruselig wenn mer allein in den Wäldern unterwegs is und es raschelt links und rechts neben dem Weg!
Freu mich schon drauf, das ganze in einer schönen lauen Sommernacht spätabendlich in komplett kurzen Klamotten zu wiederholen!


----------



## OLB EMan (24. März 2010)

ne hochsommer mitternachtstour is ne geile erfahrung


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2010)

So heut mal zu den döbra bike fun trails gefahren, alles beim alten dort.
aufm rückweg gleich die erste einkehr in fels gemacht, auch alles beim alten, wie immer herzlich mit handtüchern zum draufsetzen empfangen worden. o-ton von der chefin: "no dou hosda obbä schö schlimmä ausgschaud"  ok nächstes mal streng ich mich beim einsäuen a weng mehr an! aufm heimweg dann nochmal richtig eingeweicht worden, man gönnt sich ja sonst nichts...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. März 2010)

So dann will ich auch mal wieder HALLOOOO sagen... ja er lebt noch. und ich war heute endlich auch mal wieder unterwegs, aber ohne Einkehr. Die Minion ST sind bei dem Wetter ganz schön anstrengende Trainingsreifen ;-)
er Spaß gemacht hats trotzdem, bis auf den Hagelschauer zwischendurch.


----------



## Kulminator (28. März 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> ne hochsommer mitternachtstour is ne geile erfahrung



 stimmt ...


----------



## huskyjogger (28. März 2010)

guten abend,

da seit heut nacht 2:00 uhr die abende länger natürlich ausgeleuchtet sein werden, wollt ich mal fragen ob jemand bock hat auf feierabendrunde. gerne auch mit nightride anteil.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2010)

Sportlicher Tag wars heute...früh bissl zum dreckig machen und trails heizen in kc gewesen, dann mich n bissl sauber gemacht, zu mittag gegessen, danach nochmal zum dreckig machen raus  irgendwie machts scho auch spaß, bei so am matsch zu fahren und sich gscheit einzusäuen  aber gegen trockeneres und sonnigeres wetter hätt ich trotzdem nix!

@eddi: könn mer scho machen, kein problem! wollt eh ab & zu mal mitm bike auf die arbeit fahren. müss mer halt kurzfristig mal ausmachen!


----------



## huskyjogger (28. März 2010)

@sven: wolln mer mal den dienstag ins auge fassen? wenns zu dreckig wird, kannste dich bei mir abduschen oder beim nachbar in die waschanlage fahrn.
grüße eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (1. April 2010)

Feierabendrunde heute mal mit Sohnemann.
Rauf zum Sendeturm und dann schön flowig durchn Wald runter zur Hammermühle.

Bei Mostrach, im Hintergrund die Radspitze



Am Sendeturm



Schön flowig Richtung Hammermühle


----------



## schu2000 (1. April 2010)

@eddi: geil, der Nachwuchs am Trainieren 

Werd morgen mal die MTB4 angehen, bissl was für die Kondition tun. Oder doch in die andere Richtung...hmm bin nochn bissl unschlüssig...
Mal schauen wie das Wetter am restlichen langen Wochenende wird...


----------



## huskyjogger (1. April 2010)

servus sven,
sind auch die anlieger gefahren, junior wollte aber keine fotos.
wenns wetter passt sind wir morgen nachmittag auf alle fälle wieder dort.
vom turm abwärts diesmal mit fotos.

grüße eddi


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. April 2010)

Servus leutz.

War heut a mal wieder unterwegs. (Konditions-Test-Runde) Ergebnis, könnt besser sein.

Zwischen Froschbach und Straßdorf, in dem Wald, lag sogar noch was von der weißen Pracht (oder Pest?). Und ein Haufen Schneebruch, bzw. Sturmschäden lag mir auch noch so im Weg rum. Zu meinem Leidwesen natürlich, drüberfahren geht ja nicht,  also anhalten, absteigen, Bike drüberwuchten und weiterfahren! 

Naja, mal gucken wie des Wetter wird, sieht ja nicht so rosig aus die nächsten Tage.


----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2010)

Ich bin heut mal die MTB4 angegangen, hätt aber schon bei den ersten Anstiegen kotzen können, war heut scheinbar net mein Tag...habs dann aber doch komplett geschafft, unterwegs noch volles Programm: Schaltung wollte eingestellt werden, hinten ein Plattfuß (Durchstich), schleifende Bremsscheiben...in manchen Ecken lag auch noch ein bisschen was von dem weißen Dreck rum, aber nur am Wegesrand, also nix, was einen aufgehalten hätte. Die MTB4 is aber immer noch ein ganz schöner Brocken muss ich sagen...
Die nächsten Tage sind dann wohl laut Wettervorhersage eher dazu da, sich ordentlich einzusauen


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2010)

Hallo ihr Frankenwald-Rider,

ich war heute auch mal bei den Fun Trails. Echt nett gemacht.











































Ich bin aus Bayreuth und komme ab und zu in den Frankenwald zum Biken, da die Familie ursrünglich aus Helmetz stammt. Heimat eben . 

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2010)

@sepalot: waren die northshores schön trocken? waren letzte woche dort, da waren sie schön rutschig-nass aber noch fahrbar 
meld Dich doch nächstes mal vorher, wennst wieder ne runde hier drehst, vielleicht hat ja jemand zeit, um mitzufahren


----------



## sepalot (2. April 2010)

@schu

Ja, die Northshores waren schön trocken, wie auch die Singletrails. War echt überrascht. Es gab heute nur ganz wenige feuchte/ schmierige Stellen.

Ich werde das nächste Mal bescheid sagen, wenn ich mal wieder in der Gegend bin.

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (2. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen,

wünsche allen heute gut geradelt zu haben. 
heute nachmittag schön entspannt mit sohnemann unterwegs gewesen. luft bissl kalt gewesen, ja und dann ganz unentspannt digicam geliefert.
suche evtl. anschluss/ mitfahrer für montag nachmittag

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> suche evtl. anschluss/ mitfahrer für montag nachmittag



Termin notiert


----------



## huskyjogger (2. April 2010)

@schu: meld mich rechtzeitig.

grüße


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. April 2010)

War gestern mal zu ner Grundlagenrunde unterwegs. Wollte in Fels 
schon fast anhalten, aber zum draußensitzen wars zu kalt brrr.
Montag bin ich leider schon Familymäßig verplant, aber vielleicht
klappts ein anderes mal.


----------



## huskyjogger (3. April 2010)

servus zusammen,

war heute wieder erwarten ziemlich gutes wetter.  hab ich halt radlpflege im garten gemacht.
in diesem zusammenhang hätt ich amol a frouch.
spricht was dagegen, die sattelstütze um 180 Grad zu drehen, so das der befestigungskopf für den sattel nach vorne zeigt?
@haudraufwienix: längere touren muss ich familientechnisch ein paar tage im voraus planen.
werd mich immer wieder mal melden wegen woendtour. würd mir die gegen da oben gerne mal anschauen.
evtl. finden sich noch ein paar, z.b. der schu2000 hat da glaub ich immer ein offenes ohr.

grüße eddi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> spricht was dagegen, die sattelstütze um 180 Grad zu drehen, so das der befestigungskopf für den sattel nach vorne zeigt?



Das geht doch vom Winkel her gar net, oder?? Danach ist doch der Sattel
im falschen Winkel und zeigt zum Hinterrad runter


----------



## huskyjogger (4. April 2010)

guten morgen zusammen,

hab das mit der sattelstütze heute früh mal ausgiebig ausprobiert.
hintergrund für meinen gedankengang war/ ist folgender. an meinem ghost ist das rahmenrohr für die sattelstütze ziemlich nach hinten geneigt. habe ich eine lange sattelstütze wandert meine sitzposition ziemlich weit nach hinten. sattel auf der stütze nach vorne/ hinten verschieben brachte nicht den gewünschten erfolg.
stütze 180 Grad gedreht. neigungseinstellung am stützenkopf lässt waagrechte position des sattels zu. sattel auf stütze ganz nach hinten, sitzposition optimopti. schaut zwar aus wie nicht gewollt und nicht gekonnt, mir aber latte. fahren steht im vordergrund.

@ sven: hast du vorschlag für morgen?

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (4. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sven: hast du vorschlag für morgen?



evtl. die runde die mer letztes mal angesprochen haben, richtung dörfles? ich frag den frank auch mal ob er mitfährt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (4. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen,
@ sven: kein problem, treffpunkt bei mir?, ausgangspunkt wäre festung.
wann wollmer starten? 
grüße eddi


----------



## KlanerZwerg (4. April 2010)

Zum Glück kann man sich auf den Wetterbericht net verlassen, gut für uns.

Wieder mal ein hervrorragender Tag zum fahren gewesen. Nur der Wind hätte ein wenig weniger sein können. 
Wenig Wanderverkehr war a noch, perfekt!


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> guten abend zusammen,
> @ sven: kein problem, treffpunkt bei mir?, ausgangspunkt wäre festung.
> wann wollmer starten?
> grüße eddi


 

guten abend! darf man sich euch anschließen?

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (4. April 2010)

guten abend,
@sepalot: von mir aus no problem,  hab bis jetzt noch keine info von schu2000.
versuchs morgen vormittag über handy. bis wann müsstest du bescheid wissen?
grüße


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2010)

Hallo,

bis eine Stunde vor der Tour (45 min fahren + 15 min einladen/ zusammenpacken) . 

Vielleicht so bis 13:00 Uhr währe schön. Wenn bis dahin nix zamgeht, mach ich alleine was. Würde mich aber schon freuen, wenn ich net allein strampeln müsste .

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (4. April 2010)

@sepalot: meld  mich auf alle fälle morgen vormittag bis spätestens 12:00 Uhr
also bis morgen dann.
grüße eddi


----------



## sepalot (4. April 2010)

OK, bis morgen.


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2010)

So auch wieder da, Osterkonzert war...
Eddi, morgen gegen 14 Uhr bei Dir? Da hab ich noch a bissl Zeit ums Mittagessen zu verdauen bevor ich dann Richtung KC losdüs


----------



## huskyjogger (5. April 2010)

guten morgen,
@sven: 14:00 bei mir geht klar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (5. April 2010)

War heute ne schöne kleine Runde .

Danke Thomas, fürs Guiden und für Kaffee un Koung .

Dank auch an Sven und Frank - war super . Da muss mal wieder was zamgehen . 

@Sven: Ich hoff der Frank lebt noch und du hast ihm ein paar wenige HM auf der Heimfahrt ersparrt .

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (5. April 2010)

servus zusammen,
@sepalot: war auf alle fälle spasig, leut hom zammagebasd. müssmer auf alle fälle nochmal machen.
war wirklich nur ne kleine runde, für jeden was, denke hat ganz gut geklappt.
grüße eddi


----------



## KlanerZwerg (5. April 2010)

Also beim nächsten mal wäre ich auch gerne dabei!!! Wenns zeitlich hinhaut.


----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2010)

'n amd zusammen! jo schee woars! danke auch von mir für kaffee und kuchen! 
der frank lebt noch, die hömes, die er sich selbst eingebrockt hat  hab ich ihm dann größtenteils doch erspart - für heute zumindest  sind uns auf der heimfahrt auch noch teilweise wie im dschungel vorgekommen - bilder folgen noch!
war vorhin grad rechtzeitig zum abendessen damit fertig, den ganzen dreck vom langen wochenende aus der schaltung usw. rauszukratzen...
also nächste tour könn mer ja bei mir in der gegend machen. die abfahrten sind zwar meistens recht kurz und die anstiege steil, aber ein paar sachen hab ich schon parat! nur mit dem kuchen.........mal schauen  ich werd dann auch gleich früh ne runde allein fahren, damit ich mich schon ein bisschen abreagiert hab


----------



## huskyjogger (5. April 2010)

guten abend,
@ sven: wollten nur den kuchen endlich los werden.
ist aber echt kein muss, von mir aus.
runden auf deinen hometrails kann ich nur empfehlen.
leistungsgefüge in der gruppe hat schon getaugt(geschwollen gsocht). 
mittwoch halt ich mir auf alle fälle frei.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> mittwoch halt ich mir auf alle fälle frei.



Jawoll! Frank is evtl. auch dabei. Und Dani auch.

Hier noch ein paar wenige Bilder von gestern:









Keine Trailbilder, keinen Bock da mittendrin auch noch anzuhalten 

Unsere abschließende Tragepassage im Urwald, da haben die Forstarbeiter scheinbar das Material (noch?) nicht mitgenommen:





Da liegt so viel, da reichts net mal, mit nem Fichtenmoped durchzureiten, da braucht man gleich schwereres Gefährt um das ganze Holz weg zu bringen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. April 2010)

na da werde ich bei einer der kommenden Ausfahrten auch mal mitmachen 
mal sehen...soll ja die ganze Woche ganz gut bleiben. muss nur schauen wie ich das mit meiner Baustelle hinbekomme.


----------



## sepalot (6. April 2010)

@sven

da hab ihr ja echt noch nen "tollen" Abschluss gehabt 

lg
sepalot


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2010)

Ja ja, auf den Spuren von Indiana Jones 

@Eddi: morgen abend um 6 bei Dir?


----------



## huskyjogger (6. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen,

alter spitz sven, wo wart ihr denn unterwegs? 
wegen morgen geht klar. wo solls hingehen?
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (6. April 2010)

schau mer mal, könn mer ja dann spontan entscheiden!


----------



## huskyjogger (6. April 2010)

machmer sven, bis morgen dann.

grüße


----------



## huskyjogger (7. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen,

hatten heute eine sowas von geile feierabendrunde, hab jetzt noch ein fettes  im gesicht. wetter geil und natürlich die weichla schön flowig.
nochmal danke an sven für den sweeten nach der arbeit ausritt.

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (7. April 2010)

muhaha, gerne wieder, so macht feierabendriden spaß  danach gabs für mich noch ein riesiges 2-mann-schnitzel im berghof in rosslach, hat grad gepasst   naja eigentlich hab ich längst schon wieder hunger
freitag nachmittag könnt übrigens auch noch was zamgehn mit dani und co., nur so als hinweis falls de a weng zeit hast 



ich rufe dann mal für sonntag nachmittag bei mir in der ecke ne kleine "stell deine hometrails vor"-runde aus. uhrzeit wieder so gegen 13:30 bis 14:00 uhr würd ich sagen, höhenmeter variabel, könnten aber ein paar hundert zusammen kommen  also wer is dabei??


----------



## sepalot (8. April 2010)

*die Hand hoch heb* 

lg
sepalot


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. April 2010)

wann wollt ihr morgen los?? Ich muss mal sehen wie ich von der Baustelle
wegkomm' dann würd ich mal ne Runde mitmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (9. April 2010)

servus zusammen,

muss mich wohl das ganze woende abmelden. hab seit mittwochnacht den übelsten spunk . heut geht gar nichts . wegen sonntag würd ich mich kurzfristig melden. 

grüße eddi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. April 2010)

und da konnte ich mich gestern doch nicht von der baustelle lösen  bin aber auch a bisl erkältet und wollte das nicht noch fördern... werde das
ganze WE Pause machen um nix zu verschleppen.
Obwohl gestern Ruhepuls 42 war 

Der Sommer kann kommen!!


----------



## huskyjogger (10. April 2010)

servus zusammen,

muss mich für morgen abmelden. erstmal gsund werden. hatte schon probleme mit oberkiefer und augenhöhle.
is ja a grad erst frühjahr.

eddi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. April 2010)

lauter kranke hier tsts


----------



## huskyjogger (10. April 2010)

des hot me defo wäme die longa ündehousn scho nein schroog gepfropft hot.


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2010)

... ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin in form ... 

@ alle Kranken

werdet rasch wieder gesund!

lg
sepalot


----------



## schu2000 (10. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> des hot me defo wäme die longa ündehousn scho nein schroog gepfropft hot.




Gute und schnelle Besserung!!



sepalot schrieb:


> ... ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin bereit, ich bin in form ...



Ok sehr schön! Frank is auch dabei! 13:30 in Steinwiesen aufm Hotelparkplatz??


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ok sehr schön! Frank is auch dabei! 13:30 in Steinwiesen aufm Hotelparkplatz??


 
Cool - der Frank ist auch wieder dabei. Ja, dann würd ich sagen 13:30 in Steinwiesen aufm Hotelparkplatz .


----------



## huskyjogger (10. April 2010)

danke für die genesungswünsche,
wünsch euch morgen viel spaß, lassts mal ordentlich flown ihr alten hühnerschrecker .
viele grüße auch an frank.

eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (11. April 2010)

So, schöne Tour wars heute (hoff ich doch - Sepalot hat noch gar nix geschrieben ). Ich hoffe die Trails haben gefallen! Von oben isses trocken geblieben, von unten größtenteils auch. Der Zähler is bei 29km und ca. 600 Hömes stehen geblieben 
Bild von der Tour gibts wieder bloß eines (Sepalot hat noch ein paar Bilder gemacht, vielleicht postet er ja auch noch was).





Dafür hab ich nach der Tour mal mein frisch aufgebautes (und schon eingefahrenes) Quake abgelichtet 





Hab die Geschwister auch mal zusammen geblitzdingst:





Quake fährt sich geil, freu mich schon auf Finale ab Donnerstag  Gewicht liegt bei knapp 18kg, bin ich schon recht zufrieden damit. Bergauf machts mal so richtig Spaß mit nem 38er Kettenblatt, 11-28er Kassette und vorne und hinten DH-Bereifung in der weichen Gummimischung :kotz:  aber dafür isses ja auch net wirklich gedacht!


----------



## huskyjogger (11. April 2010)

servus sven, 
quake schaut geil aus, vor allem der lenker
echt jetzt! hat was

grüße eddi


----------



## sepalot (11. April 2010)

Natürlich wars heute schön, die Trails waren sehr schön und entlohnten für die Aufstiege . Vor allem der letzte Trail war super .

Hier kurze Pause ...






... für diesen Ausblick (leider habe ich mit dem neuen Objektiv zur Zeit Schwierigkeiten mit dem Scharfstellen - Scharfstellen tut der immer auf was weis ich):





Wir bezwangen die Anhöhen über Steinwiesen . Gleich links von uns geht ein super Stück runter in den Ort.





Aber jetzt gehts weiter.





Wenn Engel Biken, dann kommt doch immer wieder die Sonne raus .





Hier mal das Quake + Rider. Ein sehr schönes Bike .





Und auch der Frank freute sich, dass er den letzten Anstieg noch mitgenommen hat.





Ich freu mich schon auf ein weiteres Mal. Der Sven kennt ja noch viele Trails/ Touren, auf denen er uns raufschinden kann .

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (12. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen,
jetzt reichts. seit mittwoch ohne radfahrn ist genug. morgen gehts wieder los und wenns backsteine regnet, mir doch egal.
der schu2000 ist mir einen kicker voraus, das geht ja gar nicht.

@ sepalot: schöne pics, bin a bissla neidisch. habts den lehrpfad auch gemacht?

grüße eddi


----------



## sepalot (12. April 2010)

Danke Eddi. Ja, den Lehrpfad haben wir auch gemacht. Der Frank hat zwar erst weng schwächeln wollen und wollt nur noch die letze Abfahrt machen. Hat sich aber dann doch gar durchgerungen den Lehrpfad mit uns noch vorher durch zu ziehen . Und gerade das letzte Stückchen vom Lehrpfad ist ja recht schön gewesen .

lg
sepalot


----------



## schu2000 (12. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> der schu2000 ist mir einen kicker voraus, das geht ja gar nicht.



hmm? den bist Du doch auch gesprungen denk ich? ich mein den im unteren abschnitt mitten auf der strecke in den kleinen hang rein...den anderen danach (rechts den gegenhang hoch über die mulde) hab ich net gemeint. war froh, dass ich fürn anfang erstmal meine frontlastige springerei wieder korrigieren konnte...

hab übrigens mitm dani ausgemacht, dass mer am 24. april (n samstag) mal nach osternohe fahren...also falls Du lang genug von daheim weg darfst  und bikepark-luft schnuppern willst - in osternohe is für jeden was dabei!
Wär bestimmt auch was fürn Sepalot!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (12. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> hmm? den bist Du doch auch gesprungen denk ich? ich mein den im unteren abschnitt mitten auf der strecke in den kleinen hang rein...den anderen danach (rechts den gegenhang hoch über die mulde) hab ich net gemeint. war froh, dass ich fürn anfang erstmal meine frontlastige springerei wieder korrigieren konnte...
> 
> hab übrigens mitm dani ausgemacht, dass mer am 24. april (n samstag) mal nach osternohe fahren...also falls Du lang genug von daheim weg darfst  und bikepark-luft schnuppern willst - in osternohe is für jeden was dabei!
> Wär bestimmt auch was fürn Sepalot!


 
Osternohe. Währe bestimmt net verkehrt, um mal weng Fahrtechnik zu üben - dass es mich net wieder am nächsten Gap zerlegt .


----------



## schu2000 (12. April 2010)

Na dann streich Dir den 24. mal gleich im Kalender an  Du bist ja von Bayreuth richtig schnell dort, auf der A9 bist ja gleich!


----------



## sepalot (12. April 2010)

OK - ist angestrichen! Ja bis zur Autobahn ist nur zwei Min.


----------



## huskyjogger (12. April 2010)

servus sven, dann stehts noch 1:1
wenn der boden nicht zu matschig ist will ich morgen mal den über die mulde angehen und den felsen abhacken.

@sven+ sepalot: wenns mit dem ausgang klappt, bin ich dabei

grüße eddi


----------



## OLB EMan (13. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> hab übrigens mitm dani ausgemacht, dass mer am 24. april (n samstag) mal nach osternohe fahren...also falls Du lang genug von daheim weg darfst  und bikepark-luft schnuppern willst - in osternohe is für jeden was dabei!
> Wär bestimmt auch was fürn Sepalot!


 
aber bitte keine krankenwagentransport oder hubschrauberflug dazubuchen


----------



## schu2000 (13. April 2010)

psst ruhe sonst geht doch keiner mit


----------



## sepalot (13. April 2010)

für mich ist es die gleiche richtung nach hause - aber ich kann auch getrost auf nen hubschrauberrundflug verzichten


----------



## huskyjogger (13. April 2010)

wieso, ich hab gedacht die nehmen wir von haus aus mit.


----------



## schu2000 (14. April 2010)

So Jungs, ich bin jetzt mal die nächsten Tage weg, Finale ruft   dreht am Wochenende ne schöne Runde und passt mir auf den schönen Frankenwald auf  und nicht vergessen, am Wochenende drauf is Samstag Osternohe geplant!


----------



## sepalot (14. April 2010)

Na dann lass es in Finale krachen und kommt heil wieder, für Osternohe .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (15. April 2010)

guten abend zusammen,
hab heut schon mal an der hammermühle nachm rechten gesehen, alles i.o.
geile feierabendrunde gehabt. hoffe die heinzelmänchen machen meine mopede über nacht reine.
grüße eddi


----------



## huskyjogger (16. April 2010)

servus zusammen,
heinzelmänchen sind auch nicht mehr das was sie mal warn.
heute erste versuche mit helmcam gestartet. naja, mantel des schweigens drüber.
am montag hält der alexander huber einen vortrag in coburg, heut mal karten gesichert. bin mal gespannt was ein rekordhalter im speedkletern so zu berichten hat.
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (21. April 2010)

Kaum is man mal ein paar Tage net da...schon staubts hier total....alle eingeschlafen??

Bin wieder heil zurück aus Finale, ich kann nur sagen HAMMER!!!  Vier Tage Spaß pur (ok mit ein paar französischen Spaßbremsen an einem Tag, die aber das Vergnügen nicht wirklich trüben konnten), der erste Tag in Molini di Triora, die anderen Tage in/bei Finale. Flowige Trails, steinige Trails, schnelle Trails, etwas langsamere Trails, flache Trails, steile Trails, kurvige Trails, Trails in Hanglage, Trails auf denen man links und rechts komplett von Buschwerk eingetunnelt ist, und und und 
Samstag war der Oberhammer, war eh schon den ganzen Tag nass, ab Mittag rum hats dann geregnet, aber das war so geil, wir waren so im Trail- und Geschwindigkeitsrausch, wir waren danach komplett durchnässt und von oben bis unten dreckig, das Wasser stand in den Schuhen, aber ich glaub so viel Spaß auf dem Bike hatte ich noch nicht!! Als wir dann nach Bike-, Klamotten- und Körperdusche noch ein bisschen bei Finale Freeride (der Shuttleservice) mit nem Bierchen gesessen waren (dann natürlich bei strahlendem Sonnenschein und schön warm) und haben den Tag nochmal Revue passieren lassen, kam nochmal das große Grinsen von einem Ohr zum anderen und das hätte man wohl auch mit nem Presslufthammer nicht mehr weggekriegt   
Aber auch die anderen Tage waren einfach nur spaßig, Sonntag und Montag war dann auch das Wetter besser. Zum Glück, musste nach dem nassen Samstag eh schon auf Flatpedals umsteigen, weil meine Schuhe nicht wirklich getrocknet sind, wenn die anderen auch noch überflutet worden wären dann hätt ich mit nassen Schuhen fahren dürfen 

Hier ein paar Bilder, ich werd aber noch welche nachreichen 




Am letzten Tag, Feierabend 




Osternohe am Wochenende steht noch? Wer is dabei? Müssen halt schauen dass es einigermaßen trocken is.
Ansonsten, weiß net ob es schon wer gelesen hat bezüglich Ochsenkopf


----------



## huskyjogger (21. April 2010)

die heimat hat ihn wieder,
servus sven, lass die bilder weg sonst krieg ich warzen.
wärend deiner abwesenheit, wo warst du gleich noch mal?, wars ziemlich still hier.
samstag steht noch, so weit ich weiß. 
hier fällt grad schnee . du kriegst die tür nicht zu.
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (21. April 2010)

schnee??  wo denn das?? hier in mro is bewölkt und ab & zu schaut die sonne durch...oder hab ich den witz net verstanden??


----------



## sepalot (21. April 2010)

Ja ja, man sieht der Sven hatte ne Menge Spaß. Da runter tät ich auch sofort fahren . Aber ab nächsten Mittwoch gibts erst mal ne Woche Lago .

Osternohe am WE steht bei mir immer noch. Das Wetter am WE soll ja sonnig werden und nicht kalt .

Das mit der Strecke am Oko ist ja echt ne übelste Frechheit ! War am Sonntag aufm Oko und wollte mir mal die Strecke weng anschauen, was mich da dieses Jahr erwarten könnte und dann findet man teilweise nicht mal mehr überhaupt was davon .

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (21. April 2010)

des mit dem schnee war kein witz.
heute von 9:30 bis ca. 14:00 schneeschauer in tettau.
der herr sepalot fährt zum Gardasee, da krieg ich sofort plusn.
grüße eddi


----------



## KlanerZwerg (21. April 2010)

äähm ja Schnee gabs auch hier bei uns. Aber sehr sehrsehr in geringen Maße. 
Samstag bin ich auf na Hochzeit. Und am Sonntag werd ich mir mal den Döbraberg vorknöpfen, wenn mich der Restalkohol lässt.

Viel Spaß in Osternohe.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. April 2010)

Bei den Bildern werd ich direkt neidisch... aber naja dieses WE wird ja
sehr fein. Müssten nur noch die Trails frei von den Bäumen sein.

War heute mal im Höllental hinten... da geht's. Alles frei und gut zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2010)

Woah welch ein Tag heut in Osternohe, so muss dat sein!! Schade dass Du nicht mehr gekommen bist Eddi! Es sind alle wieder heil heim gekommen, größere Stürze gabs keine, Wetter war bombig und es hat ordentlich Spaaaaaß gemacht, auch wenn sich der Oberfranken-Trupp in eine etwas mehr bikepark-erfahrene Gruppe und eine Bikepark-Neuling-Gruppe aufgeteilt hat...Sebastian hat ein paar Bilder gemacht und wird denk ich noch welche reinstellen. Nen anderen Knipser hatten wir auch noch dabei, Fabi, hat ein paar schöne Aufnahmen hinbekommen!!

Dani:




Chris:




Myself aka Star Wars Trooper 








Nächstes Mal biste auch mit dabei ok!?!?
Morgen (ääähm heute nachm Schlafen und Mittagessen) wird dann mal wieder bissl was für die Kondition gemacht, Höhenmeter statt Tiefenmeter sind angesagt


----------



## huskyjogger (25. April 2010)

guten morgen,
super bilder war zwar mittag rum fertig (musste mal auf sms kucken wann ich die geschickt hab) hatte dann aber net wirklich noch rechte lust. 
als entschädigung sind meine jongs mit zur feierabendrunde.
heut nachmittag werd ich mal von fischbach nach wötzelsdorf strampeln und denne  kucken wies weitergeht.
grüße eddi


----------



## sepalot (25. April 2010)

​ 
Was soll man zu gestern noch sagen? Ja, sauuuuuuuugeil wars . Echt schade Eddi, dass es bei dir nicht mehr geklappt hat.

Das Wetter:













Fabi im Schlepp:






Sven:






Und da kommt ser Sven schon wieder runtergeschlängelt:


















Frank und Sven2:






Frank in motion:


















Ab und zu fand sich mal die Meute hier und da mal wieder zusammen:






Der Frank bestand darauf, dass der Fotoknipser auch mal mit aufm Foto ist - dank dir Frank :






Pedal-Ritter:












Also ich denk, man sieht, dass wir unseren Spaß hatten. Dank dir Frank, für die Sonderverpflegung und die Überredungskunst .

lg
sepalot

​


----------



## huskyjogger (25. April 2010)

wirklich sehr schöne bilder, mir düngt ich hab da was verpasst.


----------



## huskyjogger (25. April 2010)

so, pferde gesattelt, warten nur noch auf marschbefehl.
@ sven: lass mich mal bitte wissen wie breit dein oranger lenker ist.
danke im voraus
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sven: lass mich mal bitte wissen wie breit dein oranger lenker ist.



Das is der Race Face Atlas FR, Original war er 785mm breit. Hab ihn aber vor Finale um ca. 3cm gekürzt (insgesamt) weil er mir sonst einfach zu breit war. Aber jetzt liegt er (mir persönlich) richtig gut und ich komm eigentlich auch überall damit durch!
Kann mir mal bitte jemand nen Arschtritt verpassen, damit ich auch endlich rausgehe!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (25. April 2010)

vielen dank für die auskunft.
na haste nen ordentlichen tritt abgekriegt? und wo kein glatteis ist könnse rennen 
grüße eddi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. April 2010)

na demnächst wird scho wieder wos zamgeh. War heut nur mitm Renner
unterwegs a bisl entspannen und in Fels aufn Strudel anhalten. Die kommenden zwei WEs muss ich mal sehen wie ich Zeit hab, wird aber
eng. Danach (ab 14.5.) gehts wieder leichter.

Werd am 8. und 9. Mai mal die Heidelberger Gegend unsicher machen.


----------



## huskyjogger (25. April 2010)

seisong hat ja erst angefangen. werd scho wern, bei der wimmer wars noch schlimmer.


----------



## schu2000 (25. April 2010)

Ui was für ein Wochenende, so macht das Leben Spaß, und zwar richtig viel!!
Hab mich dann heut Nachmittag irgendwann noch von der Couch runtergeschält und hab das tolle Wetter bei ner schönen ausgedehnten Runde genossen. Geht trotz fast zwei Wochen Bergauf-Abstinenz immer noch ganz gut 
Das beste war aber, nach der Tour mit nem Bier (ok Radler, is erfrischender) vor der Haustür gemütlich auf der Treppe zu sitzen und die letzten Sonnenstrahlen zu genießen!!


----------



## sepalot (25. April 2010)

ich habs mir heute mit der Hof-Connection nochmal freeridig auf der Homefreeridestrecke gegeben und das gelerne von gestern umgesetzt .

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (26. April 2010)

wieder mal eine sowas von geile feierabendbergaufundabrunde gehabt. man das hat wieder mal total gerockt. wie ists euch so ergangen?
grüße


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. April 2010)

hab gerade bewiesen das das wahr ist
3 x 3! + 4 x 4! +  + n x n! + (n+1) x (n+1)!= (n+2)! -6  

Morgen gehts wieder auf Rad ....dann wird alles gut


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2010)

war heut net fahren. morgen wird n bissl was für die kondition getan.
evtl. am mittwoch nach feierabend ne gemeinsame runde ab kc?
Am samstag steht steinach aufm Programm, also falls Du net wieder arbeiten musst  und am wochenende drauf gehts zum ochsenkopf. Du hast also die Wahl 

@sepalot: viel spaß am gardasee und komm gsund wieder heim!


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> hab gerade bewiesen das das wahr ist
> 3 x 3! + 4 x 4! +  + n x n! + (n+1) x (n+1)!= (n+2)! -6



Was auch immer Du nimmst, nehm entweder mehr oder weniger davon, die aktuelle dosis ist gaaaaanz schlecht


----------



## huskyjogger (26. April 2010)

höchste eisenbahn für eine radkur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Was auch immer Du nimmst, nehm entweder mehr oder weniger davon, die aktuelle dosis ist gaaaaanz schlecht



morgen wieder ................ Trail fahren - Kopf lüften. Hab eh grad wieder
ne neue Kette aufm Eddi die muss noch eingefahren werden


----------



## huskyjogger (26. April 2010)

hab ich doch glatt deinen beitrag übersehen sven.
mittwoch kein problem, mach mer morgen was aus?!
ochsenkopf würd ich mitnehmen, wenns net stört mit nachwuchs?!
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2010)

Ah ok wollts scho fast nochmal zitieren weil ich mir scho gedacht hab dass es am Ende der letzten Seite untergegangen is 
Jo kloar als mitnehma die Kids! Solang sie mir net davonfahren 

Noch ne Idee was mer demnächst mal machen könnten, da wär Frank bestimmt auch dabei: wir treffen uns bei Fels, dann fahr mer zu den Döbraberg-Trails, die Herren HauDraufWieNix und KlanerZwerg mögen sich dann bitte auch mit dazugesellen, wer will kann auch ein, zwei, drei, .... mal den Döbraberg hochfahren (wird aber wohl eher die Minderheit sein  ) und dann aufm Rückweg mach mer a Einkehr in Fels. Wär des was oder wär des was?? 

edit: da fällt mir grad ein, was isn eigentlich mitm Kulmi? kommt der gar nimmer zurück in die heimat? meld Dich mal!!


----------



## huskyjogger (26. April 2010)

servus sven,
keine angst, geht nur der lucas mit. elias begeistert sich mehr für klettergarten banz. warn wir sonntag  vor zwei wochen, alter spitz .
döbrahill: gerne
grüße eddi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ) ....wir treffen uns bei Fels.....und dann aufm Rückweg mach mer a Einkehr in Fels. Wär des was oder wär des was??





Hatte mir auch schonmal gedacht das mer die MTB7 ab Fels fahren und
dann zum Schluss noch in Fels einkehren. 

Aber so geht's auch


----------



## schu2000 (26. April 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Hatte mir auch schonmal gedacht das mer die MTB7 ab Fels fahren und dann zum Schluss noch in Fels einkehren.



des könn mer dann mal zu zweit oder zu dritt (mitm klan Zwerg) machen. Die begeisterung fürs bergauffahren hält sich beim rest vom trupp in grenzen (erst recht bei solchen strecken wie MTB7)


----------



## huskyjogger (27. April 2010)

guten morgen,
in der heutigen ausgabe der neuen presse kronach ist ein artikel über die fun trails am döbraberg zu lesen. da steht geschrieben, das da eine downhillstrecke gebaut werden soll! hab schon mal gegoogelt aber nichts gefunden.
weiß von euch einer was?
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2010)

Kein Plan, da bin ich ja mal gespannt...muss ich mal schauen, dass ich ne NP herkrieg. oder kannst Du den ausschnitt morgen bitte mal mitbringen? Oder mal die zuständigen Leute (frankenwald-tourismus) anschreiben.


----------



## tomu (27. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Oder mal die zuständigen Leute (frankenwald-tourismus) anschreiben.



Oder die Stadt Schwarzenbach anschreiben. Denke aber, dass wohl schlecht recherchiert wurde, bzw. sich der Normalbiker bei Downhill was anderes vorstellt als der geübte Bergabfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. April 2010)

Mir würde ja schon ein Trail vom Döbraberg bis runter ins Tal reichen 
so ähnlich wie am Kornberg wäre schon fein


----------



## huskyjogger (27. April 2010)

ich schau mal das ich den artikel hier reinbekomme, irgendwie. 
grüße eddi


----------



## huskyjogger (27. April 2010)

so, artikel hoffentlich lesbar:



grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2010)

Danke Eddi!
Da bin ich ja dann wirklich mal gespannt, was dieses "Riesen-Projekt" hervorbringt. Ich denk ich werd die mal anschreiben, ein bissl mithelfen kann ja net schaden. Rein vom höhenunterschied könnt man dort scho bissl was machen, wie hdwn scho gschriem hat. Vom Gipfel bis unten beim Parcour sinds über 250hm. wobei da vom geuserberg nach wallenfels nunter noch n bissl mehr ginge (>300 hömes  )...


----------



## huskyjogger (27. April 2010)

servus zusammen,
tu halt mal deine infos posten wenn de welche hast, würd auch mit helfen.
wegen morgen sven, die beste aller ehefrauen war schneller, hat was ausgemacht und ich muss auf de jongs aufpassen.
grüße von lucas, sollst dich am OK warm anziehen.
haste do oder fr zeit für gemeinsame ausfahrt? würde auch nach stw kommen.


----------



## sepalot (27. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> war heut net fahren. morgen wird n bissl was für die kondition getan.
> evtl. am mittwoch nach feierabend ne gemeinsame runde ab kc?
> Am samstag steht steinach aufm Programm, also falls Du net wieder arbeiten musst  und am wochenende drauf gehts zum ochsenkopf. Du hast also die Wahl
> 
> @sepalot: viel spaß am gardasee und komm gsund wieder heim!


 
Steinach - klasse
Oko - klasse

Spaß am Gardasee? Werd ich haben - werd mir auch mal für dich die 601 vornehmen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (27. April 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Noch ne Idee was mer demnächst mal machen könnten, da wär Frank bestimmt auch dabei: wir treffen uns bei Fels, dann fahr mer zu den Döbraberg-Trails, die Herren HauDraufWieNix und KlanerZwerg mögen sich dann bitte auch mit dazugesellen, wer will kann auch ein, zwei, drei, .... mal den Döbraberg hochfahren (wird aber wohl eher die Minderheit sein  ) und dann aufm Rückweg mach mer a Einkehr in Fels. Wär des was oder wär des was??


 
Dafür!!!


----------



## Harry174 (27. April 2010)

Hallo,

gerne nehmen wir Hilfe von Downhillern an. Wer sich mal am Döbraberg bewegt kann die bis jetzt gepalante Strecke mit Flatterband begutachten. Die Strecke ist erst mal grob gekennzeichnet und soweit ich weiß auch vom Forst abgesegnet.

Als nächstes müssen mal die Bäume und Äste raus das es fahrbar wird und dann wird man sehen was noch zu verändern ist. 


Gruß Bernd


----------



## huskyjogger (27. April 2010)

danke für die info bernd,
denke mal wir melden uns in naher zukunft bei euch/ dir.

@ sepalot: bist ja immer noch in deutsche land, willste dich jetzt mal vom acker machen oder was?
wünsch dir viel spaß und lass die knochen ganz.
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2010)

So, heut ne richtig geile und flotte feierabendrunde bei angenehmen temperaturen und sonnenschein gefahren. ich glaub mir hams in finale heimlich epo ins essen 

@sepalot: nehm aufn 601 aber am besten ff-helm und protektoren mit, schaden tuts net, is teilweise recht steinig und verblockt dort!



huskyjogger schrieb:


> servus zusammen,
> tu halt mal deine infos posten wenn de welche hast, würd auch mit helfen.
> wegen morgen sven, die beste aller ehefrauen war schneller, hat was ausgemacht und ich muss auf de jongs aufpassen.
> grüße von lucas, sollst dich am OK warm anziehen.
> haste do oder fr zeit für gemeinsame ausfahrt? würde auch nach stw kommen.



Hmm Do. und Fr. is bei mir schlecht 
Warm anziehen am Ochsenkopf? Kommt wohl der winter zurück?? 



Harry174 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gerne nehmen wir Hilfe von Downhillern an. Wer sich mal am Döbraberg bewegt kann die bis jetzt gepalante Strecke mit Flatterband begutachten. Die Strecke ist erst mal grob gekennzeichnet und soweit ich weiß auch vom Forst abgesegnet.
> 
> ...



Ah ok danke für die Info! Dann weiß ich auch schon wo morgen meine Feierabendrunde - allein - hingeht  wo startet denn die geplante strecke, bei den anderen trails oder woanders?
Kannst Du bitte hier reinschreiben wenn ihr dort baut, wenns bei mir zeitlich reinpasst werd ich auch mit anpacken und ich denk mal der eine oder andere hier auch!


Gruß
Sven


----------



## huskyjogger (27. April 2010)

hab schon voll das schlechte gewissen


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2010)

dann fahr mer halt nächste woche wieder a runde zusammen!
Bist eigentlich am Samstag mit dabei in steinach? wettervorhersage schaut zwar net sooo toll aus, aber erstmal abwarten! und außerdem - nass kann ja auch spaß machen


----------



## huskyjogger (27. April 2010)

1. mai = familientag, da gäbs ordentlich lack. am sonntag will ich mit elias nochmal nach banz klettergarten. die seilbahn wartet noch auf uns.


----------



## Alexspeed (27. April 2010)

Das hört sich ja super an und auch gut das ich mal darauf gestoßen bin.
Hatte ja letztes Jahr schon mal mit jemanden aus der Stadtverwaltung Schwarzenbach/W. gesprochen. Leider aber nix mehr von ihm gehört.

Ich weiß zwar nicht wie die Streckenplanung aussieht aber schade das die schon durch ist, hab letztes Jahr schon mal meine Vorstellungen geplant.
Als erstes würde ich gerne wissen ob es ein shuttle geben wird? Danach helf ich schon mit--> Soll ja bestimmt eine Downhill Strecke von und für Downhiller sein. Nicht so wie die Northshores unten im Tal, die hatte ich nach einem Tag schon satt.

Wer ist Ansprechpartner?

Ich werd das mir demnächst mal anschauen, bin schon ganz heiß, werd schonmal Holz für de Anlieger und paar Kicker besorgen.

Ich glaub fürn DB brauchen wir demnächst ein neues Thema.


----------



## schu2000 (27. April 2010)

Ich schätz eher dass es ein weiterer Trail ähnlich der vorhandenen sein wird. Da braucht man sich nix vormachen, das am Döbraberg ist ja eher für die breite Masse gemacht, dementsprechend fällt denk ich auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad der neuen Strecke aus. Den meisten Durchschnittsmountainbikern ist ja wahrscheinlich schon der´Einstieg in den schwarzen Trail zu viel weil für Anfänger mal kurz etwas steil...aber gegen ne ordentlich DH-Strecke dort hätt ich natürlich auch nix 

Aber ok, is im Moment alles Spekulation, ich schau mir morgen mal die Streckenführung an und werde dann berichten. Ansonsten muss man halt den Streckenbau abwarten und selbst mit anpacken 

@Harry174: hast Du Kontakt zu den Verantwortlichen/bist Du einer der Verantwortlichen?


----------



## Harry174 (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

Start ist oben am Döbraturm, die Startrampe der Abfahrtsstrecke hat sich als Start angeboten, danach gleich links in den Wald. Hier ist mit Fahrrad noch nicht viel zu machen, viele Äste! 

Denke schon das man da was gutes machen kann, wenn alles gut angenommen wird ist ein Shuttle Bus bis rauf zur Kasserne geplant. Holzbauten könnten mit eingefügt werden für Jumps usw.

Ich habe die Stecke mit abgesteckt und habe daher Kontakt zu dem der das Projekt ins Leben gerufen hat.

Vielleicht sehe ich ja heute abend am Döbraberg den ein oder anderen durchs Unterholz stampfen bzw fahren.

Ich werde mal nachfragen wann der nächste Einsatz geplant ist. Jedenfalls Danke für das gezeigte Interesse und die angebotene Hilfe.


Gruß Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (28. April 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sepalot: bist ja immer noch in deutsche land, willste dich jetzt mal vom acker machen oder was?
> wünsch dir viel spaß und lass die knochen ganz.
> grüße eddi


 
Na gut, wenn du mich loshaben willst !

Also ich mach mich jetzt auf zum Lago - bis nächste Woche und strampelt schön den Frankenwald auf und ab  .

lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (28. April 2010)

guten morgen zusammen,
@ harry174: mach jetzt mal ein konkretes angebot, wenn ihr jemanden mit fichtenmopeden, dementsprechender walderfahrung/ ausbildung bzw. einen zimmermann für unterstützung bei den holzbauten gebrauchen könnt, sag bescheid.
zeitlich zwar immer schwierig bei mir, kann der schu2000 ein lied von singen, krieg mer aber denk ich auf die reihe.
grüße eddi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. April 2010)

hmmm dann muss ich heute abend doch mal rüber zum Döbraberg 
rumpeln. 
Ich denke aber auch das es nicht verkehrt wäre das Ganze etwas
Massentauglicher zu machen. Ich selber bin ja auch net der volle
Downhillfreak...aber einen gewissen Anspruch und flow muss es
schon haben.
Aber das wird schon - den Spagat muss man eben irgendwie schaffen.
Trails in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitsstufen wären natürlich das beste,
aber auch das aufwendigste.


----------



## Alexspeed (28. April 2010)

Also ehrlich gesagt wenn wirklich ein shuttlebus fahren wird ist dieser Berg geeignet für mehrere Strecken. Aber bitte nicht als erstes die Familienabfahrt.

Genau so hab ichs mir auch gedacht: Startrampe dann nach links schöne lange kurve vielleicht mit nem Anlieger dann wieder über die Piste nach recht wäre gut, ein schönes großes Gap das man über die Straße kommt wär das beste...

Wenn der Forst uns gut gesonnen gegenübersteht könnt man auch noch Singletrail Freerides und Northshore Strecken für die Zukunft planen.
Leider Bin ich erst am Sonntag wieder da, wenn ichs schaff werd dann ein paar Bilder von machen und n neues Thema erstellen wenn bis Dato noch nicht getan.

Bitte auf den laufenden halten wegen Bautermin und ob man Schaufeln 
selbst mitbringen muss oder ob vorhanden.
Wird Holz benötigt oder kann es vom Forst genutzt werden?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (28. April 2010)

Wieso zum Teufel bin ich net scho gestern hier gewesen?? Dann wär ich heut auch raufgekommen zum DB und hätten mal ein Spontantreff gehabt. 
Naja  wollt heut eh net fahren, ich sah heut nach der Arbeit aus wie so a Ureinwohner, die sich immer des Gsicht weiß omalen!!
Mal morgen naufschaua!


----------



## huskyjogger (28. April 2010)

hab den zeitungsartikel mehr durch zufall gelesen,
dann mal eben hier eingestellt und schwupps die wupps geht hier die post ab, echt cool.


----------



## Harry174 (28. April 2010)

Hallo,

heute war ganz schön was los auf meiner Abendrunde. Ich hat mal einen MTBler gesehen! Schu2000 das müßtest Du gewesen sein der die MTB7 hochgekurbelt ist. Immerhin sonst sehe ich außer Hasen und Gute Nacht Füchse ja nichts. Freundlich Gegrüßt so kann es weitergehen! 

Gruß


----------



## schu2000 (28. April 2010)

'n Amd miteinander, etwas spät aber ich wollt mich auch nochmal kurz melden. War bis um dreiviertel 9 unterwegs, welch ein Spaß!
Ah Du warst der mir dort entgegen gekommen is  sorry hab nur ein kurzes Hallo rausgebracht (Luft war etwas knapp  ), war im Turbomodus aufm Weg zum Gipfel, meine alte Bestzeit für den Anstieg unterbieten, und das ganz ordentlich. Nächstes Mal kickste mich einfach vom Bike  Oben hab ich auch noch zwei Biker gesehen, die sich grad auf der MTB7 schon wieder auf den Weg bergab gemacht haben, war aber ein paar Sekunden zu spät dort.

Bilder hab ich auch ein paar gemacht, wie Du schon geschrieben hast, ist direkt oben nach dem Starthügel links der Verlauf mit Flatterband markiert, das ganze verliert sich dann nach 50m oder so beim nächsten Weg.

















Ok, hatte dann auch keinen Bock, weiter durchs Unterholz zu stapfen und hab mich auf den Weg nach unten gemacht. Nach dem Skilift dann rechts hoch Richtung Anfang des oberen Trails, der auch wie gewohnt fluffig zu fahren war. Nach der Treppe am Ende des Trails wollte ich eigentlich direkt in den unteren, schwarzen Trail rein, musste allerdings ne Vollbremsung einlegen:





Da wurde ordentlich gefällt! Optimistisch wie ich bin, vorbei an den Bäumen, wird schon nicht so schlimm sein, rum um die nächste Kurve, wieder Fahrt aufgenommen - und gleich wieder rein in die Eisen...so wie es oben angefangen hat, ging es dann noch weiter, nur noch schlimmer...auf weitere Bilder hab ich verzichtet, weil ich dann etwas angefressen war und ich außerdem das Bike geschultert hab, was bei den vielen kreuz und quer liegenden Bäume wesentlich einfacher war als das Radl einzeln über jeden Stamm zu wuchten...der andere, leichtere Trail ist ebenso wenig befahrbar...ich hoffe, das wird bald wieder in Ordnung gebracht, die Saison steht in den Startlöchern, da sollten ja zumindest die vorhandenen Trails befahrbar sein.


----------



## Alexspeed (29. April 2010)

Wieso führt der erste Teil durch den Moos Sumpf? Das sieht mir eher wie die Familienabfahrt aus. Bei dem Moos, wie tief sollen wir da graben bis mal ein wenig harter Boden zum Vorschein kommt. Der Boden ist viel zu weich und es scheint bergauf zu gehen. Das hat wohl der Forst so festgelegt? Kann man da noch was ändern an der Streckenführung? Einfach das Flatterband wo anders hin hängen ;-)

Wir müssen schon schauen das wenn das eine Downhill Strecke wird das wir alle Elemente die Dazugehören mit einbauen. D.h. :

saubere Tretpassagen, technische Tretpassagen, Flache kurven(Highspeed und Lowspeed), steile Kurven(Highspeed und Lowspeed), lockere Kurven, technische Kurven, Steilstücke, Gaps, Stein- oder Wurzelfelder oder beides, und vorallem viel richtig schwieriges im Steilen(Weil bietet sich beim Döbraberg an) dazu aber natürlich die ganzen Chickenways.


Naja werds mir Sonntag mal anschauen und wenns klappt auch n paar Schaufeln und Hacken mitbringen und oben verstecken. Ach wo isn eigeltlich das Ziel der Strecke???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry174 (29. April 2010)

Nabend,

das mit den Trails ist sehr ärgerlich, ich weiß. Vor allem liegen die Bäume da schon gut ne Woche und die Herrn Waldarbeiter haben eine andere Baustelle. Womöglich wollen sie hier schon den Unmut über die geplante Strecke auslassen. Sportler und Waldarbeiter sind leider bei uns und ich denke auch anderswo wie Katz und Maus.

Zu dieser schönen Frühlingszeit hätte das nicht passieren dürfen, kein Schild bei der Einfahrt oben das sie nicht befahrbar sind. Hauptsache die drei Riesenschilder stehen an der 173 und am Ortseingang. Dieses Geld hätte man auch anderes verwenden können. Schwarzenbach seht leider oft für "wir werben gut aber machen nur halbe Sachen. Ich hoffe mit der neuen Strecke wird mal was ganzes und auch vorzeigbares getan.

So nun genug geschmollt! Ziel ist das Wasserhaus, also unten wo die Bergwertung anfängt. Das Flatterband ist uns oben ausgegangen deshalb verliert es sich nach 50 Metern. Am Besten die drei Ringwege am Döbraberg fahren dann sieht man die geplante Strecke mit Sicherheit. 

Der Anfang ist mit Sicherheit eher sehr flach, zum einen weil die Biker nicht gleich verschreckt werden sollen und sich schon oben denken. Ne da fahr ich nicht. Ein großes Gap oben wo viele Wanderer sind, konnte ich mir nicht vorstellen. Deshalb wurde versucht vor jedem Ringweg Geschwindigkeit rauzunehmen. Weiter unten wo ein Holzrückweg im Nirvana verläuft sieht die Sache anders aus. Rechtlicherweise muß die Stadt die Versicherung dafür tragen das niemand zu Schaden kommt. 

Zum anderen kann die Streckenführung ja noch geändert werden, aber ich denke schon das der Grund nicht schlecht ist. Was ich zu erst wollte wurde leider abgelehnt. Auf halben Weg wo die MTB 7 dann links geht und ein Anstieg kommt geht es rechts über eine Brücke. Dann ein kleiner Gegenhang und man könnte nochmals bis zu den bestehenden Trails oder auch Kindergarten am Eisenbachtal fahren. Nochmals fast 100 HM richtig steil aber leider zu viel Wild. OK muß man respektieren!

Gruß


----------



## huskyjogger (29. April 2010)

@ sven: danke für die ersten bilder,
@ harry 174: danke für den tollen bericht. liest sich doch schon mal ganz gut.
wie schon geschrieben, wenn ihr unterstützung braucht, einfach bescheid sagen.

seit gestern ist bei mir die gartenrunde eröffnet. anlieger hergerichtet, die zwei holzrampen aufgestellt und der rasen sieht schon aus wie wenn eine herde mustangs drüber wär.
die jongs heizen wie die narrn.
besonders lucas ist voll bei der sache, will ja dem sven nächste woche am OK zeigen wo der bartelt den most holt. soll übrigens von der besten ehefrau der welt fragen ob dir schon der angsschweiß auf der stirn steht sven.
grüße eddi


----------



## Harry174 (29. April 2010)

@ huskyjogger

geht der niedliche Hund den ich bei Deinen Fotos entdeckt habe auch mit nächste Woche zum OK? Das Welpenbild schaut aus wie ein Aussie, als Junghund hat er eine tolle Blacktri Zeichnung wie unsere Madame von der Regenbogenbrücke. Wir haben jetzt auch wieder einen Welpen, denke da könnte man einen schönen Spaziergang mit Radfahren verbinden.

So könnte man sich mal treffen und ein wenig über das Projekt diskutieren.

Gruß Bernd


----------



## huskyjogger (29. April 2010)

guten abend bernd,
 das welpenbild ist zwei jahre alt, ist die gleiche berner sennen hündin wie auf dem anderen foto.
radfahren geht gar nicht, zumindest mit mir, beist mir ständig in die wade. alle versuche ihr das abzugewöhnen schlugen bis heute fehl, spricht ja aber nicht gegen einen gemeinsamen spaziergang.
von mir aus gerne.
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (29. April 2010)

Hehe, da haben sich ja zwei Hundefreunde gefunden 

Ich hab dem Chef von Frankenwald Tourismus mal vom aktuellen Zustand der Trails geschrieben, vielleicht beschleunigt das die Aufräumarbeiten etwas. Wär schon schön, wenn die Trails bald wieder fahrbar wären, wie gesagt, grad jetzt zu Saisonbeginn hinterlässt das bei Bikern, die sich das vielleicht mal anschauen wollen, keinen so tollen Eindruck....

@Harry174: wennst Bock und Zeit hast können wir uns ja mal dort treffen, statt wieder aneinander vorbei zu fahren  vielleicht tut sich ja noch jemand mit treffen!?


----------



## huskyjogger (30. April 2010)

guten morgen,

@Harry174: wennst Bock und Zeit hast können wir uns ja mal dort treffen, statt wieder aneinander vorbei zu fahren  vielleicht tut sich ja noch jemand mit treffen!?
würd mich gerne mit treffen wollen tun, ohne hund, brauch meine waden noch.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. April 2010)

und dann wär da noch der dritte der sich auch mal treffen tun tät... wenn ich das zeitlich schaffe. Bin demnächst scho wieder unterwegs.


----------



## Alexspeed (30. April 2010)

Wenns klappt bin ich übermorgen(Sonntag) auf der Strecke. So gegen 17 Uhr schätze ich. Werd so gegen 15Uhr in Naila ankommen, 16Uhr trainieren, 17Uhr hinlaufen, oder so. 
Wie sieht es nun aus mit Holz und so? Gibts noch Nachschub an Flatterband?
 Man kann ja auch erst mal die Strecke so ähnlich wie in Oberammergau planen, die war echt gut und für jeden.

Wegen den Ringwegen, sind da Schilder für die Wanderer geplant, das diese zu warten haben falls Downhiller angefahren kommen?


----------



## Harry174 (30. April 2010)

Hallo,

Treffen und ein wenig fahren wäre natürlich super. Sonntag habe ich normalerweise immer Zeit. Diesen so wie es ausschaut nicht, Kindergeburtstag feiern mit der Patin ist da am Plan. Vielleicht finde ich ja doch noch ein paar freie Minuten. Nächstes Wochenende wäre mir aber doch lieber.

Mit Holz muß ich bei der Rennleitung nachfragen, Behörden sind da nicht so schnell für etwas zu begeistern wie wir. Aber ich denke erst mal eine befahrbare Strecke ohne allen und dann sehen wir weiter.

Schilder hab ich schon angesprochen und sind auch ein Muß! Wir wollen ja nicht das jemand zu Schaden kommt. Ob sie die meisten Lebewesen die man dort trifft wie Wildschweine, Hasen oder Rehe richtig verstehen ist eine andere Sache.


----------



## huskyjogger (30. April 2010)

dann tragen wir doch für sonntag nächste woche "radeln mit bernd am döbraberg" ein.
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (30. April 2010)

daraus können wir dann gleich eine "Radeln mit Bernd und wer sonst noch mit will mit abschließender Einkehr in Fels"-Runde machen  is bloß die Frage, ob bis dahin die Trails zumindest wieder frei sind - ich glaub ja nicht so recht dran...
So, grad die Sachen gepackt, Bike ins Auto geschmissen, morgen früh gehts gleich auf nach Steinach zur Saisoneröffnung


----------



## huskyjogger (1. Mai 2010)

na dann viel spaß und gsund bleim. ü30er müssen bsonders aufpassen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Mai 2010)

schade schade .... nächsten Sonntag bin ich in der Heidelberger Gegend zum 
Biken. Beim nächsten Mal bin ich dann dabei! Morgen gehts erstmal
wieder nach Hamburg :kotz:


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2010)

So auch wieder daham (scho weng länger, aber Sachen aufräumen, Klamotten einweichen und Essen is noch dazwischen komma  ).
Dani und ich waren in Steinach, Saisoneröffnung war prima, nicht allzu viel war los, das Bikepark-Team prima wie eh und je und mehr oder weniger nass wars auch...immer wieder ein lustiges Gefühl (is halt a weng wie Lotto spielen), über nasse Wurzelteppiche zu brettern  wir wurden beide je einmal von besagten Wurzeln in die Botanik bzw. zu boden geschickt, passiert is aber nix, sind heil wieder heimgekommen! Des Wetter darf nächstes We. trotzdem besser sein, wenn Dei klaaner mitgeht eddi!
Mal schaua wie des wetter morng wird, wenns net allzu nass is werd ich nachmittags a weng a runde rings um steinwiesen dreha...

ach p.s.: bilder von heut gibts keine, haben uns voll und ganz aufs fahren konzentriert!


----------



## huskyjogger (1. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ach p.s.: bilder von heut gibts keine, haben uns voll und ganz aufs fahren konzentriert!


so solls sein.
 war vorhin  auf ne klitzekleine regenrunde unterwegs. hat schon als pförpfl spaß gemacht.
der klaa ist soweit versorgt für nächste woche, bessere bremsen, rückenprotektor, ffhelm hammer scho.
am wetter können wir primär erstmal nichts drehen, aber des wird scho.
bin sowieso gespannt wie ein flitzebogen ob des was wird mit dem kurzen.
werd mich wohl erst morgen abend aufs radl schwingen.
grüße


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> so solls sein.
> war vorhin  auf ne klitzekleine regenrunde unterwegs. hat schon als pförpfl spaß gemacht.



Jupp wenn man dann irgendwann total eingesaut is dann isses eh wurschd 



huskyjogger schrieb:


> der klaa ist soweit versorgt für nächste woche, bessere bremsen, rückenprotektor, ffhelm hammer scho.



das is scho mal gut!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (1. Mai 2010)

wegen nächster woche OK,
haste schon nen groben ablauf?

ja, ja da schaun einen die leut an der ampel immer so komisch an, dreckig wie die wildsau und sooooon grinzen im gsicht.


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2010)

hmm erstmal die arbeitswoche rumkriegen :kotz:
der lift macht um halb 10 auf. abfahrt gegen 9 reicht würd ich sagen, okopf schlaucht eh ziemlich (oben steinig und anstrengend, unten flach und anstrengend  ). und dann entweder fahren bis es nimmer geht oder bis der lift dicht macht (17 uhr)...ich weiß eh noch net wer sonst alles dabei is...


----------



## huskyjogger (1. Mai 2010)

also einen ganzen tag wird der luci eh nicht mitmachen. einmal mitm lift rauf, den rest verbringmer vermutlich eh auf der strecke.
feintuning hat ja noch zeit. meld mich dann mal ab muss fitt sein für klettergarten morgen.
grüße


----------



## schu2000 (1. Mai 2010)

ja, dass der kleine net den ganzen tag am oko heizt is klar (bzw. wär heftig wenn er des packen würd   ). aber ein oder zweimal die strecke abfahren und da wo es ihm spaß macht weng rumprobieren und so geht scho denk ich. hauptsache der jung hat spaß dabei 

und viel spaß auch morgen im klettergarten!!


----------



## Alexspeed (2. Mai 2010)

So war heut doch nix bei mir, bin gerade erst angekommen. und hab keine Schaufeln oder sowas bekommen. Da müssen wir uns mal mit den Verantwortlichen hinsetzen und mal fragen obs zuwendungen für Baumaterialien(Schaufeln, Hacken, Holz, Schubkarre, Bagger,...) gibt. Und außerdem besprechen das wir auch Big bauen dürfen ohne das hinterher jemand Sagt: Oh das ist zu schwierig oder zu groß oder da kann man sich ja verletzen. Sowas will ich garnicht erst hören.

Steinach... War auch der Schlepplift offen? Dann fetzts umso mehr.

Kann jemand das  mit den Verantwortlichen ausmachen? Oder die Namen geben damit ich mal rumtelefonieren kann.

Schönen Sonntag noch


----------



## huskyjogger (2. Mai 2010)

für nächsten sonntag ist eine gemeinsame ausfahrt mit harry174 am döbraberg geplant, denke mal des wäre jetzt der erste schritt/ ansprechpartner. soweit ich das mitbekommen habe hat harry174 kontakt zu den verantwortlichen.
grüße

heute früh trotz des wetters klettergarten besucht. der rote parcour ist jetzt auch abgehackt.
am nachmittag dann mit den jongs schöne matschetour gemacht.
fotos sind noch im handy werden morgen aber eingestellt.
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2010)

@eddi: morgen feierabendrunde? egal bei welchem wetter! wenn man auf gutes wetter wartet dann kommt man die nächsten tage eh net zum biken...und bei dem dreck und matsch kann man ja hervorragend das kind in sich rauslassen


----------



## huskyjogger (3. Mai 2010)

gestern vormittag im banzer klettergarten, roter parcours, vor der letzten seilbahn




gestern nachmittagsrunde, leider war der foto noch nicht so weit, deshalb sind die füße am boden


----------



## huskyjogger (3. Mai 2010)

servus sven, war grad im postingfieber,
wann? wo? könnt auch mal in deine richtung.
grüße eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2010)

Können von mir aus gern wieder Richtung Hammermühle fahren wenns Dir nix ausmacht. Dann schmeiß ich gleich noch mein Bike in den Kofferraum und radel dann morgen von der Arbeit aus mit ein paar Extra-Hömes nach KC  gegen 18 Uhr bei Dir?


----------



## huskyjogger (3. Mai 2010)

ok 18:00 bei mir
haste eigentlich was vom frankenwaldtourismus gehört bzgl. döbraberg?
müssen morgen mal was bequatschen,  seit ein paar tagen spinnt mir da was im kopf rum,könnte evtl. unterstützung brauchen.
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2010)

ok is gebongt 

der letzte kontakt den ich mit frankenwald-tourismus hatte, war wegen der momentan nicht fahrbaren trails. email gesendet letzten donnerstag abend, seitdem nix mehr von denen bekommen...vorher hatte mir deren chef (markus franz) jemanden bei der stadt schwarzenbach genannt inkl. email-addi, der zuständig ist, der war im cc der e-mail und weiß von den helfenden händen hier und von diesem thread. also mal schauen was kommt. viel mehr als unsere hilfe anbieten können wir nicht........

da bin ich ja mal gespannt, was Du gerade ausheckst


----------



## Alexspeed (3. Mai 2010)

Hab leider nur mein Rennrad in Naila, kann also net mit.

Bin aber morgen mal von 1645 bis ich fertig bin an der neuen Strecke. Werd mir mal die Strecke anschauen und gegebenfalls die Linie umändern falls was nicht so dolle ist. Hatte heut mal mich mit den Verantwortlichen unterhalten und noch bissl Flatterband für änderungen bekommen.
Am Donnerstag wird die Strecke per GPS festgemacht und dann müssen wir damit leben, da sollten schon n paar gute Obstacles drinne sein dass man nicht alles ranschleppen muss und sich sich ein wenig arbeit sparen kann.

Es scheint auch das wir Schaufeln und Hacken und so vom Bauhof bekommen.
Nach Donnerstag kann auch kräftig gebaut werden.

Bis später


----------



## huskyjogger (3. Mai 2010)

@schu2000:ts ts ts, wer da von wem alles was weiß, staub aufwirbeln ist immer gut.
    hammer schon ein zweites thema für morgen.
@alexspeed: wer ist denn der oder die verantwortlichen, gibts denn überhaupt schon nen plan für die strecke oder nur den groben verlauf, ich sterb ja hier noch dumm


----------



## schu2000 (3. Mai 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @schu2000:ts ts ts, wer da von wem alles was weiß, staub aufwirbeln ist immer gut.



Ich weiß von nix 



> hammer schon ein zweites thema für morgen.
> @alexspeed: wer ist denn der oder die verantwortlichen, gibts denn überhaupt schon nen plan für die strecke oder nur den groben verlauf, ich sterb ja hier noch dumm



der grobe verlauf is/war wohl schon abgesteckt, soll fast bis runter ins tal gehen wo die anderen Trails enden (aber Du kennst ja die Örtlichkeiten eh noch net  ). als ich letzte woche dort war, war nach dem ersten stück des abgesteckten streckenverlaufs scheinbar das flatterband zum markieren zu ende, ich hab auf die schnelle net gesehen wo es weitergeht und bin dann wieder richtung heimag gefahren, es war schon später am abend und ich musst noch 25km bis nach hause hinter mich bringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (3. Mai 2010)

also den übungsparcours unten im tal kenn ich schon, war letzten sommer mit den jongs dort, mehr aber auch net.
wegen dem streckenbau, is mir a bissla suspekt, einfach was bauen, geht doch net. irgendwer ist doch da der kapo, der sagt wie was wann und wo langgeht? ist des der mit dem du bei der gemeinde kontakt hattest und hilfe bei der umsetzung angeboten hast?
mach mich mal schlau, das ich da mal durchblick.
grüße eddi


----------



## Alexspeed (3. Mai 2010)

Also der, der alles Losgetreten hat und mit dem ich auch schon letztes Jahr Kontakt zwecks ner echten DH Strecke(Also keine Fun Trails) hatte, ist der Herr Werner Bayer.

Kapo möcht ich gern sein, ... ,nee im Ernst ich würd gern die Streckenplanung durchführen, falls niemand was dagegen hat, da ich auch schon seit 2006 im Downhill tätig bin und auf vielen Lokalen und nationalen Strecken schon unterwegs war.
Gern können wir uns auch gemeinschaftlich was ausdenken.
Mit Herrn Bayer hab ich ja auch schon abgesprochen wie ich´s mir vorstelle, ... Anspruchsvoll, Abwechslungsreich, auch für gute Downhiller anstrengend, nicht langweilig werdend. aber vorallem zugunsten des Tourismus und der "normalen Biker" mit Chicken ways versehen.
Aber ersten einmal ein großes SCHADE das wir nicht über die Skipiste dürfen, da wäre das Detail mal ausserhalb vom Wald gelegen, naja.

Ich werd morgen die Strecke komplett anschauen/leicht ändern, Bilder machen und später einen Plan erstellen und Ausdrucken, damit man in etwa weiß was wo gemacht werden muss und wie es aussehen soll. 
Hier mal ein paar Beispiele wie es aus meiner Sicht werden soll/Kann, ist halt gut Arbeit: http://www.pinkbike.com/photo/1055941/ einfach mal durchklicken(Northshores sind uns nicht erlaubt(Vorerst, ich glaub das wird auch noch))

Werd dann weiter Berichten.


----------



## huskyjogger (4. Mai 2010)

guten morgen zusammen,

erstmal danke an alexspeed und schu2000 , jetzt kommt da mal a weng licht ins dunkle. eine frage hätt ich noch, wer hat denn die arbeiten an den/ für die bestehenden fun trails ausgeführt, war das der bauhof der gemeinde oder ging das auch über freiwillige helfer. 
hat der herr bayer dazu schon was gesagt wer jetzt die arbeiten ausführen wird, nicht das da jemandem auf den schlipps getreten wird .
grüße eddi


----------



## Alexspeed (4. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe es wird niemanden auf den Schlipps getreten...

Also mein Kenntnissstand ist so das die Bike Fun Trails von einer Firma errichtet wurden.
outdoor-concepts.de wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.

Diesmal sollte es ja aber eine "Downhill-Strecke" Von und für Biker sein, ich hoffe das klappt.
Da ja einerseits Schwarzenbach kein Geld für Firmen ausgeben muss die da was Schaufel das würden wir halt machen. Der Bauhof wird uns wenn alles gut geht Schaufeln und Hacken bereitstellen, die ich denke mal wir direkt Vor Ort lagern.
Andererseits würd ich die Northshores aus dem Tal mit hochnehmen um se Besser zu Nutzen, als wie jetzt, 1meter über den Boden hoch dann wieder runter kullern
Aber das geht net also Selber bauen.
Ich hab letztens erst 4 Northshoreleitern auf ner anderen Lokalen Strecke mit Kumpels verbaut, wenn paar anpacken dann gehts schnell. 
Das wird schon alles Krass Geil werden...


----------



## schu2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> outdoor-concepts.de wenn mich nicht alles täuscht.



Jepp is auch mein Kenntnisstand. Die haben auch die MTB-Strecken mit mehr Bergauf-Singletrails als Bergab und ähnlich tollen Sachen verzapft... 



> Das wird schon alles Krass Geil werden...



Ja, wenn der Stein erstmal ins Rollen gekommen is dann gehts bestimmt gut voran


----------



## huskyjogger (4. Mai 2010)

so jetzt weiß ich auch bescheid, dank euch. wie wärs denn mit einem treffen wo man sich mal untereinander kennenlernt, alle auf einmal wird wohl nicht klappen, aber die die zeit haben evtl. mit herrn bayer. persönlich geht sowas immer besser. da weiß man dann was die anderen für leutsln sind.
da gibts doch einen verein in schwarzenbach der da beteiligt sein soll?


----------



## sepalot (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo! Ich bin wieder zurück


----------



## schu2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Hey hey hey!! Na wie wars am Lago?? Alle Knochen heil?

So ich bin dann auch gleich schon wieder weg zur Feierabendrunde 
bis späte


----------



## huskyjogger (4. Mai 2010)

hey, hey, hey, servus sepalot, die heimat hat ihn wieder. na wie wars?
zwischenzeitlich ist das neue freeridemagazin rausgekommen mit einem special über trails am see.
hab ich sofort an dich gedacht. zeitung a weng zu spät, du a weng zu früh.
grüße eddi


----------



## sepalot (4. Mai 2010)

Ja geil wars, was sonst 

Das Freeridemagazin verpasst? Gar nicht! Haben wir in Riva gekauft - wÃ¤hr ja blÃ¶d, wenn man am Lago ist und dann heim kommt und man erst dann sowas liest - also hat einer von der Truppe mal die 6,60â¬ in die Hand genommen und das Ding gekauft.





































lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (4. Mai 2010)

und warn die 6,60 gut ungelegt seids was nachgefahrn?
die bilder lassen in mir ein klein wenig neid keimen .


----------



## schu2000 (4. Mai 2010)

Ach nehm doch Deine sch*** Bilder raus, des will doch keiner sehen!!


----------



## huskyjogger (4. Mai 2010)

zum bild nr. 6 kann man im freeridemagazin nachlesen wie man an der stelle zu fahren hat.
also theoretisch kann ichs jetzt, brauch ich nicht mehr hin und schon wieder geld gespart.


----------



## sepalot (4. Mai 2010)

ja, das ist ja das blöde. auf dem bild - der specialized sprung - ist noch nicht beschrieben in der freeride, sondern der absatz danach, welcher wesentlich unspektakulärer ist. komisch 






lg
sepalot


----------



## sepalot (4. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ach nehm doch Deine sch*** Bilder raus, des will doch keiner sehen!!


 

doch doch, immer schön hinschauen 

mehr/ alle Bilder folgen noch, wenn ich alle zusammen habe


----------



## huskyjogger (5. Mai 2010)

hab ich mich verguckt, muss also trotzdem hin.
die schreiben ja so wie wenns den speci sprung gar net gibt.


----------



## Alexspeed (5. Mai 2010)

So ich hab mal n neues Thema eröffnet um euch hier nicht so zu stören.
Ich hoffe ja aber das sich das rumspricht und alle Downhiller im 25Km Umkreis anzieht wie ein Magnet.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2010)

endlich wieder freitag, noch die paar stunden auf der arbeit rumbringen dann is endlich wieder WOCHENENDÄÄÄ! 
Wie schauts aus, noch jemand morgen mit am ochsenkopf? Sepalot? Eddi + nachwuchs is dabei, Frank + Sven2 wahrscheinlich auch.

@harry174: wie schauts aus, sonntag nachmittag treffen am döbraberg? Alexspeed is gegen 17:30 dort, das is für mich aber zu spät. eddi wär wohl auch dabei.


----------



## huskyjogger (7. Mai 2010)

oh man, am sonntag muss ich leider passen, meine frau hat was mit der uroma ausgemacht (muttertag).
werd mir dann am nachmittag die tettauhills anschaun wenn ich eh schon vor ort bin.
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harry174 (7. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Sonntag geht klar, wir können uns auch in Fels treffen und die 7 bis hoch zum Turm fahren. So ist man dann schon ein wenig warm oben angekommen, ich fürchte das wird man bei den Temperaturen am Sonntag auch brauchen. 

Zurück nach Fels können wir dann ja die leichte Strecke nehmen obwohl eine Erstbefahrung 2010 für die komplette Route auch nicht schlecht wäre.

Zeit würde ich jetzt mal früher Nachmittag sagen.

Gruß


----------



## huskyjogger (7. Mai 2010)

@harry174: hab mich heute nachmittag in schier übermenschlicher geduld geübt und unserer zickigen hundediva beigebracht wie das funktionieren soll wenn der scheffe aufm rad unterwegs ist, mehr oder weniger.
wenns mal passt können wir ne gemeinsame hundeorientierte ausfahrt machen.
@schu2000: wie sieht den das feintuning für morgen aus, solln wir im smoking auflaufen?
grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2010)

@harry174: ok dann werd ich mich fürn sonntag seelisch und moralisch auf die mtb7 einstellen, wenns passt könn mer die ja komplett fahren (bin sie dieses jahr auch noch net komplett gefahren). sepalot, des wär doch was für Dich, fährst mit!?

@eddi: smoking? schon wieder zu viel gearbeitet??  wie mach mers denn wegen fahren? also von mir aus könn mer getrennt fahren, dann sin mer flexibler wenn Dein kleiner die schnauze voll hat


----------



## sepalot (7. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> @harry174: ok dann werd ich mich fürn sonntag seelisch und moralisch auf die mtb7 einstellen, wenns passt könn mer die ja komplett fahren (bin sie dieses jahr auch noch net komplett gefahren). sepalot, des wär doch was für Dich, fährst mit!?


 
MTB7? Generel ja! Aber nur, wenns Wetter passt. Wenns regnet, fahr ich nicht (bin jetzt vom Lago zu sehr verwöhnt ).


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2010)

wie war dieser eine spruch...."es gibt kein schlechtes wetter....." 
also wenns richtig schüttet dann mach ichs mir auch lieber daheim gemütlich (oder aufm heimtrainer :kotz, aber wenns ab & zu mal a weng rengt, drauf gsch.....


----------



## sepalot (7. Mai 2010)

Wenns mal ein bischen regnet, ist kein Problem. Für dauerhaft Scheißwetter habe ich leider keine Regenklamotten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (7. Mai 2010)

servus zusammen,

@ sven wenns dir nichts ausmacht fahrn wir getrennt ist schon flexibler. wolln wir uns in seibelsdorf treffen, könnte über fischbach anfahrn.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2010)

ok könn mer machen. ich will aber schauen dass ich pünktlich um halb 10 drüben bin wenn der lift aufmacht. is das ok für euch?


----------



## huskyjogger (7. Mai 2010)

du werst lachen sven, muss morgen früh(4:20)erstmal kurz auf arbeit, schalt dann aber bereitschaftshandy auf mein kompaniong.
sag a mal zeit wann wir uns treffen wollen. stehen dann in seibelsdorf beim abzweig nach fischbach.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (7. Mai 2010)

Sers zusammen
Wegen Sonntag aufn Döbraberg!! Wann seit denn ihr ungefähr dort, weil ich a am Sonntag mal nauf will, aber von der anderen Seite her!! 
Ich wär so ungefähr halb fünf dort, wenn ich direkt nachn Formel 1 Rennen losfahr.


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2010)

Keine ahnung wann mer dort sin, werden ja eventül die komplette mtb7 fahren. aber wenn dann könnt halb 5 scho plusminus zig minuten klappen 

@harry174: ganz vergessen uhrzeit, würds Dir gegen 13:30 bei fels passen? ich brauch a weng dort hin (anfahrt mitm bike aus steinwiesen), und die klöß vom mittagessen wollen auch erst noch a weng verdaut werden 

sachen sind gepackt, bin dann morgen mit eddi und seim bub ab halb 10 am okopf, im laufe des tages sollten dann noch frank + sven2 mit frauen und sebastian dazustoßen.


----------



## Harry174 (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

alles wieder heil vom OK gekommen? Wetter war ja heute doch super, morgen soll es ja angeblich noch besser werden.

Also 13:30 in Fels gleich als erstes den Hühnergrund bezwingen so habe ich auch noch nicht angefangen. Ist wenn man von Schwabach startet ein übler Anstieg.

Die Fun Trails sind wieder fahrbar und ausgebessert, ob die Email von Dir das beschleunigt hat? Nehme mal an wir Cruisen morgen, werde auf jeden Fall meinen Schwerlastesel nehmen. Kann ja dann auf halben Weg noch schnell tauschen falls ich kein Land sehe.

Also denn bis morgen in Fels.


----------



## huskyjogger (8. Mai 2010)

also wir sind heile.

ganz wichtig, gelbwöschdsemmela...




...für die fahrt!




hatte echt bedenken, aber sohnemann hatte rießen spaß, wollte unbedingt nochmal fahren. sohnemann fands total cool mit dir sven und den anderen.
*bekamen dann aufm parkplatz von einer netten bikerin oder einem netten biker im vorbeifahren zu hören, daß es jetzt wirklich zeit für uns ist zu gehen  
*werd dann das nächste mal erst fragen obs den damen oder herren genehm ist
auf alle fälle dank dem liftpersonal, das sich sehr ums "problemrad" gekümmert hatt.


----------



## Harry174 (8. Mai 2010)

Freut mich das Ihr alle Heile wieder zurück seid, auf das Fußvolk bitte Rücksicht nehmen wenn sie Probleme mit sich selbst haben und das auf andere abschieben wollen.

Nicht den Tag versauen lassen! Meine Kleine kann zwar noch nicht Radfahren, sie kann noch nicht mal richtig laufen aber gelbwöschdsemmela gehört einfach dazu, mal sehen wenn sich darüber mal jemand aufregt!

Kinder an die Macht, so wollte es der Herbert mal und ich denke er soll einfach recht behalten!


----------



## huskyjogger (8. Mai 2010)

ehrlich gesagt hab ich immer noch sooon hals, des war ja eine beikerin/ ein beiker der an uns vorbeigefahrn ist, aufm weg zum lift.
es bestätigt sich halt immer wieder das deutsche land kinderfeindlich ist.
wieviel kg gelbwöschd werden eigentlich jeden tag in metzgereien an kinder verschenkt?


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2010)

also so weit ich weiß, alle wieder wohlbehalten (aber nicht unbedingt schmerzfrei  ) wieder daheim. ich war heut der erste im lift und der letzte 
jetzt weiß ich zumindest, dass die dh-saison wieder richtig angefangen hat: blaue flecke, abschürfungen, hier und da ziepts a bissl...aber spaß hats gemacht    nächstes mal versuch ich dann aber trotzdem, a paar stürze weniger abzuliefern!

morgen 13:30 geht dann klar, kann sein dass ich a paar minuten später komm, die zeit für die anreise variiert immer je nach gegenwind...sepalot ist auch mit dabei so wie es ausschaut! ja hühnergrund zu anfang is fies, noch fieser is nur hühnergrund nach nem zwischenstop im fels mit schnitzel im bauch 



huskyjogger schrieb:


> hatte echt bedenken, aber sohnemann hatte rießen spaß, wollte unbedingt nochmal fahren. sohnemann fands total cool mit dir sven und den anderen.



gerne wieder  ganz klasse Dein kleiner nach der ersten abfahrt auf die frage obs anstrengend war: "ja, aber macht spaaaaß" 



huskyjogger schrieb:


> *bekamen dann aufm parkplatz von einer netten bikerin oder einem netten biker im vorbeifahren zu hören, daß es jetzt wirklich zeit für uns ist zu gehen
> *werd dann das nächste mal erst fragen obs den damen oder herren genehm ist



kein kommentar 



> auf alle fälle dank dem liftpersonal, das sich sehr ums "problemrad" gekümmert hatt.



jupp, wurde alles ausprobiert: ganz normal ranhängen, in eine gondel reinlegen, festbinden, ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (8. Mai 2010)

mach mer auf alle fälle wieder.
für dein schienbein hätt ich an tipp: leg mal an quark in einem tuch eingewickelt drauf.
altes hausmittel.
grüße
wünsch euch für morgen viel spaß  und berge sind dazu da das man mitm rad raufstrampelt um runter ordentlich die hydraulik auf zu machen.


----------



## schu2000 (8. Mai 2010)

Danke Danke!

Ich hab mir überlegt, am Donnerstag (Himmelfahrt) nach Osternohe zu fahren, wer is dabei?


----------



## huskyjogger (9. Mai 2010)

schau mer mal was der familienrat sagt


----------



## schu2000 (9. Mai 2010)

Ah wunderbares wetter, sonnenschein und blauer himmel, perfekt um heut nachmittag ne ausgedehnte tour zu fahren  allerdings trau ich dem (wetter)frieden net, das heißt rucksack dann wieder mit allen möglichen klamotten vollstopfen...


----------



## KlanerZwerg (9. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Ah wunderbares wetter, sonnenschein und blauer himmel, perfekt um heut nachmittag ne ausgedehnte tour zu fahren  allerdings trau ich dem (wetter)frieden net, das heißt rucksack dann wieder mit allen möglichen klamotten vollstopfen...



 Jetzt nicht mehr. Bei uns is grad ein Gewitter im Anmarsch. Da geh ich net raus. mal gucken wie es nach dem Rennen aussieht.


----------



## huskyjogger (9. Mai 2010)

in tettau hats locker 5cm hagel rausgehaut.


----------



## sepalot (9. Mai 2010)

So liebe Gemeinde, "schön" wars heute. Wo ich kotzen könnte: Die Umgrabungen der Harvester, wo man hunderte Meter bergab im tiefsten Modder rumrutschte . Hab aber net all zu lange mitgehalten - irgendwie waren die Körner heute schnell verballert.

Ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Tag/ Pause an den Fun-Trails:



























Mal schauen, was die Anderen sagen, die sind ja weiter gefahren.

LG
sepalot


----------



## schu2000 (9. Mai 2010)

Ja, tolles Wetter hatten wir, mal wars nass, dann wieder nass, dann mal kurz trocken, wieder nass, dann mal etwas länger trocken mit sonnenschein, dann wieder nass...
wir sind die mtb7 noch fast fertig gefahren, haben jedoch aus zeitlichen gründen einen der fiesesten anstiege ("auf dem holzweg" hoch nach oberbrumberg) ausgelassen. beim letzten anstieg richtung elbersreuth ist mir noch der blutzuckerspiegel in den keller gegangen (tausend dank nochmal fürs gel @harry174). in fels hab ich mir dann schnell noch ne cola reingeschüttet und musste aufm heimweg feststellen, das 15km auch nicht immer gleich 15km sind...nach dem gestrigen extrem-downhilling (und extrem-crashing  ) war das heute limit (von daher bin ich auch ganz froh über das ausgelassene stück  ), der km-zähler blieb dann bei 69km stehen, hm dürftens +/- irgendwas gewesen sein. klamotten sind mittlerweile in der wäsche, bike wird morgen erst geputzt, ne schöne sauerei wars, aber spaß hats gemacht!!



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Jetzt nicht mehr. Bei uns is grad ein Gewitter im Anmarsch. Da geh ich net raus. mal gucken wie es nach dem Rennen aussieht.



ja ja, das dacht ich mir schon, Du schönwetterbiker   wir waren punkt halb 5 oben aufm döbraberg


----------



## Harry174 (9. Mai 2010)

Aber Spaß hats gemacht, das wollen wir mal so stehen lassen! Trifft die Sache auf dem Punkt. Das Wetter war ja bei uns auch nicht so schlecht, jedenfall kein Hagel, alles andere haben wir mitgenommen.

Ich hatte zwar keine 15KM mehr nach Hause laut Karte aber die haben bestimmt Fehler beim Vermessen gemacht. Werde mich morgen mal Beschweren, der Anstieg von Schwarzenstein aus wird alleine schon 30KM gehabt haben. Beinchen wollten da nicht mehr so und der Hintern schrie "warum tust Du mir das An!".

Heingekommen sind wir ja alle wieder und es wird die Zeit kommen wo wir unseren Körper das wieder antun.

Warum?

Weil es einfach Spaß macht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (9. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ja ja, das dacht ich mir schon, Du schönwetterbiker   wir waren punkt halb 5 oben aufm döbraberg



Scheiß Wetter hey. Hab mich nach dem gerichtet: http://www.t-online.de/wetter/info/niederschlagsradar.html 


 Bei den Bildern dacht ichs mir schon. Des war bestimmt zwischen den beiden größeren Schauern die runtergingen. 
Naja ich hab dann nur noch ne kleine Sonnenrunde (nach 18Uhr) gemacht, da gabs dann auch nur (!!!) nasses von unten.

Ich hab die Woch erst mal Urlaub, mal gucken wie oft ich fahren kann.


----------



## schu2000 (9. Mai 2010)

@harry174: 



KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ich hab die Woch erst mal Urlaub, mal gucken wie oft ich fahren kann.



dann hoff mal drauf, dass der wetterbericht nicht recht hat, sonst kommste net oft aufs bike!


----------



## Alexspeed (10. Mai 2010)

Boah krasse Bilder von den Fun Trails, die Northshores sind ja echt übel. 
Diese sollten wir mit aufn Döbraberg nehmen und in 5 metern Höhe in die Strecke einpflegen.  Naja man darf ja mal träumen dürfen...

Leider verheilen meine Bänderrisse recht schlecht, werde erst in 2-3 Wochen wieder Biken können das ich euch auch mal auf euren Runden folgen kann.


----------



## huskyjogger (10. Mai 2010)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Boah krasse Bilder von den Fun Trails, die Northshores sind ja echt übel.


@alexspeed: also irgendwie liest sich des wie wenn de sticheln willst ?

unabhängig davon deinen bändern gute besserung 

grüße


----------



## schu2000 (10. Mai 2010)

wir sind halt einfach keine pros  is ja aber trotzdem schön, wenn man auch an einfachen und kleinen sachen immer wieder mal seinen spaß haben kann.


----------



## sepalot (10. Mai 2010)

außerdem wars ja nur pausenbeschäftigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (10. Mai 2010)

morgen feierabendrunde mit hund, schön gediegen, egal obs pisst. hat jemand lust?


----------



## schu2000 (10. Mai 2010)

leider ohne mich. andere sachen wollen (müssen) erledigt werden


----------



## huskyjogger (10. Mai 2010)

haben deine waden nochmal glück gehabt. da werd ich mal mein schauff wieder ausführen.
grüße


----------



## schu2000 (10. Mai 2010)

ja nee danke lass mal, gebissabdrücke von euerm wauwau kannst an Deinen beinen machen lassen


----------



## Harry174 (10. Mai 2010)

Also meine Waden sind es ja schon gewohnt, leider hab ich die Woche Nachmittagschicht.

Aber es klappt schon mal, will Deinen Wadenzwicker gerne einmal kennenlernen. Dann kannst Du mal meinen Armbeißer probieren, ist mal eine willkommene Abwechslung!


----------



## huskyjogger (11. Mai 2010)

auf alle fälle  beißtechnischer erfahrungsaustausch


----------



## huskyjogger (12. Mai 2010)

da ja nun ein langes woend ansteht, wollt ich mal fragen ob was zamgehen könnte.
grüße


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2010)

Hm hm hmmmm...also morgen werd ich wieder am Okopf fahren. Fr. arbeiten, Samstag oder Sonntag mal schauen!? Und was und wo? Trailrunde Steinwiesen?


----------



## huskyjogger (12. Mai 2010)

also stw würd mir taugen kenn ja noch net alles. evtl. hängt sich noch jemand an. wolln mer wann morgen ausmachen?


----------



## schu2000 (12. Mai 2010)

jo des wann könn mer moin oder am freitag ausmachen. dann is auch besser absehbar wie es wettermäßig ausschaut. also wer is noch dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (12. Mai 2010)

guten abend - ach vielleicht währ ich ja auch wieder dabei - trails vom sven checken macht spaß


----------



## huskyjogger (12. Mai 2010)

jepp, dann wünsch ich dir morgen viel spaß am OK. net so viel regen, halt an schönen tag aufm rad.
mal schaun wer sich noch meldet.
grüße


----------



## Harry174 (12. Mai 2010)

Sonntag Trailrunde Steinwiesen, evtl Trailhunde. Schwanzwedel!


----------



## huskyjogger (13. Mai 2010)

war bis jetzt nur allein mitm hund unterwegs. net das des nei di hosen geht.
heute erst mal mit de jongs antesten wenn mehr leutzl dabei sind.
allen ausflüglern heut an schönn douch.
grüße


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2010)

na dann sagt mal an, wann es euch passen würd! samstag oder sonntag? uhrzeit tät ich mal sagen so auf 13:30 - 14:00 uhr?


----------



## huskyjogger (13. Mai 2010)

da ich jetzt krankenpflegerisch tätig bin (hund hat sich heute früh pfote aufgerissen) und zuhause bin, mach ich mal den anfang und schlag den sonntag, 13:30 vor.
grüße


----------



## huskyjogger (13. Mai 2010)

Heute abend 20:15 bei rtl "die unglaublichen-the incredibles"
mit jack-jack


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Mai 2010)

So bin auch mal wieder da. Dieses WE kann ich auch endlich mal wieder
das Bike durch heimische Wälder treiben. Mal schauen was so geht.


----------



## Harry174 (13. Mai 2010)

Schließe mich an Sonntag 13.30


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (13. Mai 2010)

super, mal abwarten was die anderen schreiben


----------



## schu2000 (13. Mai 2010)

so mal kurz was von mir, war ja heut wieder am okopf (sebastian auch - aber nur mit fotoapparat, ohne bike), war auch ganz witzig, abgesehen davon, dass ich wegen eines defekts (bzw. es ist buchstäblich eine mutter auf der strecke geblieben) nur zwei abfahrten machen konnte. aber halb so wild, dann bin ich halt mit der knipse bewaffnet n stück hoch gelaufen und hab ein bissl fotografiert, bilder gibts auf meiner homepage.

super, sonntag 13:30 geht von meiner seite aus klar  treffpunkt wieder in steinwiesen aufm hotelparkplatz? sebastian wusste noch net genau, ob er dabei is, frank hab ich bescheid gegeben. @haudraufwienix und klanerzwerg, wie schauts aus?

@kulminator: liest Du überhaupt noch mit? kommst Du irgendwann auch mal wieder in die heimat??


----------



## huskyjogger (14. Mai 2010)

schöne fotos, ganz schön was los gewesen!?
13:30 hotelparkplatz geht klar. 
also muttertag war doch letzten sonntag oder !?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Mai 2010)

was für ne Ausfahrt steht Sonntag denn an??


----------



## huskyjogger (14. Mai 2010)

heimatliches bergauf/ bergab beim sven um steinw.rümadümm.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Mai 2010)

also eher gemütlich und net die ganze MTB4 Runde, oder? 
Dann könnt ich ja mit dem Bike nach Stw radeln. 
Gehts auch nach Fels ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2010)

nee nee, ganze mtb4 is glaub ich nich. da würden wohl ein paar mitfahrer streiken  wir werden die mtb4-strecke auch nur anfangs abschnittsweise befahren, ansonsten sind wir um steinwiesen auf meinen hometrails unterwegs. streckendaten ca. 25km/600hm, könnte dann für nicht ausgelastete auch noch ein zwei anstiege drauflegen 
fels liegt glaub ich leider auch net ganz auf der strecke (na für Dich aber schon  )



huskyjogger schrieb:


> schöne fotos, ganz schön was los gewesen!?



jupp, es waren schon ein paar leute unterwegs. problem war nur, dass die biker immer rudelweise gefahren sind, da is man dann immer gar net hinterhergekommen mit knipsen, und dann war wieder ne ganze zeit sendepause...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Mai 2010)

na wenn ich scho nach Steinwiesen radl dann will ich auch n Apfelstrudel
in Fels essen. Dann werd ich wohl mal Sonntag mitmachen!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (14. Mai 2010)

nee sorry, klappt wieder net bei mir. Ich werd gleich Richtung Lichtenfels auf ein Festival i2:) starten und erst am Sonntag früh zum Sonnenaufgang wieder zurücksein. Und da weiß ich net, ob ich da schon fahren kann.
Naja ich werd scho irgendwann mal Zeit habn mitzufahren.


----------



## huskyjogger (14. Mai 2010)

heimarbeit wieder unterbrochen, schule hat grad angerufen. der große hat seiner lehrerin mal gezeigt was es heut früh so zum frühstück gab . 
wie soll den des wetter am sonntag werden? könnt ja selber schaun, aber....
hab gestern am luci seiner rülpsn festgestellt das die tauchrohre in den gabelschäften spiel haben, mal überlegen ob ich die aufmach oder gleich der kreislaufwirtschaft zu führe. könnt ihm ja gleich ne 180mm freeride gabel reinknalln, dann hätt er was gscheits fürn nächsten OKausflug


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2010)

fauler sagg! für sonntag schauts im moment ganz gut aus! na wenn engel reisen (bzw. biken) halt 
hmm mit ner 180er gabel in dem bike dürft er dann aber nimmer auf der ebenen geschweige denn bergauf fahren...da würd er ja sonst nach hinten umkippen


----------



## huskyjogger (14. Mai 2010)

des tät halt wie a dschobbe ausschaun 
mal allgemeine frage:
hat jemand erfahrung im zentrieren von rädern? also speichen schrauben?
grüße


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Mai 2010)

Ja Hier! hab selber schon Laufräder gebaut - Zentrierständer is auch vorhanden


----------



## huskyjogger (14. Mai 2010)

mein großer hat eine formvollendete acht in sein hinterrad gezaubert. einmal hat ich ein anderes rad wegen sowas beim fachmann (nicht in kc) abgegeben. möcht das jetzt mal selber korrigieren.
theoretisches wissen hab ich mir dazu schon angeeignet, aber praktisch...!
wenn de am sonntag dabei bist und die anstiege sauerstoffversorgungstechnische freiräume lassen könnten wir dann mal drüber fachsimpeln.
gemacht werden muss auf alle fälle was, bremsen geht im moment gar nicht.
grüße eddi


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. Mai 2010)

Ja das können wir dann am Sonntag gerne ausdiskutieren 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist schon recht hoch das ich mitfahre.


----------



## schu2000 (14. Mai 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> ...und die anstiege sauerstoffversorgungstechnische freiräume lassen...



lassen sie nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (14. Mai 2010)

dann schreib ich mal alles auf einen zettel und mach eine zeichnung dazu 
oder noch besser, ich brings einfach mit, dann kann man am objekt diskutieren, bevor wir in die geheimnisse des anaerobismuss der muskulatur eingeführt werden.
grüße


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2010)

so auch wieder daheim. zur abwechslung war ich heut nachmittag mal.......am ochsenkopf  eigentlich wollt ich ja net scho wieder okolieren, sondern zur abwechslung mal wieder was für die kondition machen, aber a paar kumpels ham sich angekündigt, da konnt i net naa sogn. als ich dann aber bei kalt-feucht-nebligen 3,5 grad aufm parkplatz beim lift angekommen bin, hab ich mich gefragt, obs oben vielleicht schneit...ich glaub allzu weit vom gefrierpunkt waren die temperaturen aufm gipfel net entfernt. aber macht nix, nass wars, kalt wars, saumäßig dreckert wars, rutschig wars, aber spaß hats gmacht  mittlerweile sind bike und rider wieder sauber, nur die schuhe sind noch patschnass, ich glaub da muss ich morgen auf die andern schuhe umsteigen und flats fahren 
a propos morgen, wer isn jetzt alles dabei? wettermäßig schauts ja net schlecht aus! frank hat zugesagt, eddi is dabei, harry174 (treffpunkt hotelparkplatz steinwiesen weißte wo is?), haudraufwienix??, wie schauts mitm sepalot aus? sonst noch irgendwelche bekannten oder unbekannten teilnehmer?


----------



## huskyjogger (15. Mai 2010)

mir fällt nix ein drum schreib ich nix weiter.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Mai 2010)

Ich habs mir für morgen eingetragen. Kommt aber drauf an wie ich mit
meiner Lernerei fürs Studium vorwärts komme. Durch die Baustelle ist
da ziemlich viel liegengeblieben, und da muss ich mich jetzt hinsetzen.
Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich jedenfalls pünktlich in STW.
Heute war BWL dran und morgen darf ich mal wieder Mathe machen 

13:30 Hotelparkplatz - ich werde es versuchen!


----------



## sepalot (15. Mai 2010)

mal schauen, wie ich morgen vormittag fertig werde - ebenfalls schulsache - dieses jahr ist heftig. wenn ich bis mittag mit meinem tagesziel durch bin, bin ich dabei. ich ruf dich an sven!


----------



## Harry174 (15. Mai 2010)

@Schu2000, ich dachte auch schon ihr wollt mich dumm sterben lassen. Hotelparkplatz STW alles klar? Ich habe mich dann nicht mehr getraut nachzufragen und Tante Google meinte es wäre der am Erlebnisbad.

Falls es ein anderer sein sollte bitte melden. Kalt war es heute und kalt wird es auch morgen. Einzig der Regen wird ausbleiben, wenn dann schneit es!


----------



## huskyjogger (15. Mai 2010)

hab heute schon den ganzen tag den eisheiligen-blues:kotz: 
selbst mein persönlicher gemütsaufheller "am limit" von den huber-buam konnte heute nur bedingt erste hilfe leisten.


----------



## huskyjogger (15. Mai 2010)

@ harry174: hotelparkplatz=erlebnisbad. ortseingang rechts.
bis morgen


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2010)

jupp, halt der wo der radweg von/nach erlabrück beginnt/endet 

naja zumindest a paar grad wärmer als heut solls scho werden morgen...halt mal schaua!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2010)

@sepalot und haudraufwienix: macht ma hin mit eurer lernerei! anwesenheit moin is pflicht sonst


----------



## sepalot (15. Mai 2010)

bist du da genau so konsequent, wie heute nicht am oko zu fahren ? (fährst du dieses wochenende nochmal? "nööööö") tz tz tz


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2010)

hmm ok erwischt *unschuldigpfeif*


----------



## sepalot (15. Mai 2010)

Touché


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2010)

naja ich wollt ja eigentlich auch net...aber dann ham sich die jungs angemeldet, mit denen ich in finale war...kann die doch net allein am okopf okolieren lassen


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. Mai 2010)

Sag einfach ma "hallo" in die Rundn

Evtl. macht morgen ma n Neuer ne Schnuppertour mit, ma schauen, ob ichs nach Staawiesn schaff und vor allem nach Eurer Tour noch genug Luft hab, um wieder heim zu strampeln
Wollte eh mehr oder weniger ma die MTB 4 abfahren, vielleicht liegt die ja aufm Weg....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2010)

@paradiseinferno: kein problem, einfach zum treffpunkt kommen, bist natürlich herzlich willkommen! woher kommstn? kannst ja auch mitm auto nach steinwiesen kommen wenns Dir sonst zu weit is!? aber wer sich die mtb4 vornimmt, der verträgt bestimmt auch ein paar km anfahrt


----------



## paradisoinferno (15. Mai 2010)

Komm aus KC und kenn die 4er bisher nur vom Papier

An die 50 km trau ich mich net ran, hätt halt bei Wolfersgrün abgekürzt und nur die Aussicht auf Langenau genossen

Bis morgen dann


----------



## OLB EMan (15. Mai 2010)

wenn das wetter mal wieder schöner ist bin ich auch mal dabei bei euch du drüben droben 

@schu ... wo du so fließig am oko fahrn bist ... traust dich mal wieder mit nach wildbad ?


----------



## schu2000 (15. Mai 2010)

ohweh, da darf ich erst a paar knackige trails buddeln, damit der eman net gar so unterfordert is, wenn er mitfährt 

Du wersd lachen, aber ich hab mir scho überlegt, Dich mal wieder nach wiba zu fragen  nach nem eher flowig-einfachen saisonstart (finale + osternohe + steinach) wars scho a ziemliche umstellung auf des gerumpel am okopf...aber geht mittlerweile so weit wieder, bloß mei sturzquote muss dringend noch runter  aber ich wär dann trotzdem mal für todtnau + wiba, ich glaub zwei tage wildbad is net gut für mich, meine knochen und meine motivation  würd dann aber eh erst später in der saison klappen...


----------



## huskyjogger (16. Mai 2010)

guten morgen zusammen, 
wieder mal der erste heute hier.
@paradisoinferno: wenn er gewillt ist, kann er mit meiner einer nach stw. fahren, also im kfz.


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. Mai 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> guten morgen zusammen,
> wieder mal der erste heute hier.
> @paradisoinferno: wenn er gewillt ist, kann er mit meiner einer nach stw. fahren, also im kfz.



Is per PN geklärt

Wenn ich mein schlammiges Rad einlade, is erstma n einstündiger Besuch beim WAP-Freund angesagt...

....deshalb Aufwärmrunde über die toll ausgebauten, asphaltierten Radwege


----------



## huskyjogger (16. Mai 2010)

mahlzeit und an guten


----------



## schu2000 (16. Mai 2010)

sebastian is raus...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. Mai 2010)

ich schaffs auch nicht... muss noch n paar komplexe Zahlen berechnen


----------



## schu2000 (16. Mai 2010)

ach ihr seid blöd...und doof!!!  
und dabei schauts doch wettermäßig wirklich gut aus!
gebts doch zu, ihr wollt bloß bei freecaster den dh-worldcup in maribor zugucken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (16. Mai 2010)

Also auf Polynomdivision, hab ich jetzt eigentlich auch keinen Bock und würd mich leiber aufs Bike hauen. Vorallem weil bei uns sogar immer mal wieder Sonne durchkommt . Aber diesmal muss das Zeugs halten sitzen.

Freecaster ist doch jetzt kostenpflichtig. Und das kann ich mir als armer Student  doch gar nicht leisten. Da müsst ich ja mein Auto verschärbeln um mir solche Extrawürste zu leisten .

Viel Spaß euch!
sepalot


----------



## sepalot (16. Mai 2010)

Na ihr Trailrider, wie wars?


----------



## paradisoinferno (16. Mai 2010)

Servus nach Bareit

Schee wars. Ein nettes Fünf-Mann-Gespann hat heut die Höhen und die spaßigen Abfahrten rund um Steinwiesen und Wallenfels unsicher gemacht.

Neben einer Reifenreparatur gabs noch eine kleine Einkehr beim Sven um wieder zu Kräften zu kommen. Zeit für ein kleines Pläuschchen durfte natürlich auch net fehlen.

Aussicht war herrlich und hat für die mehr oder wenig harten Anstiege entschädigt. Ja und Wetter war seit einiger Zeit ma wieder ansprechend.

Das ein oder andere Bildchen sollt´s auch geben (falls sie was geworden sind)

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## huskyjogger (16. Mai 2010)

sein sähr schään gewäsän.
zuhause dann, meinen geldbeutel vermisst. vielen dicken dank nochmal an sven  für die extra schleife zum parkplatz und ein dickes danke an frank  der mit seiner frau  die ganze strecke nochmal im auto abgefahren ist. muss ich mal an möhrenkuchen als dankeschön vorbeibringen, der sven kriegt natürlich auch einen. versteckt hat er sich im rucksack hinter der tasche für die trinkblase .
 die bergaufspeedabteilung war heut stark vertreten .
konnten der frank und ich als vertreter der 18kg bergabfraktion nicht ganz mithalten.
macht aber nix, war auf alle fälle spaßige truppe. 
wetter konnte gar nicht anders als gut werden.
frank und ich haben ernsthaft in erwägung gezogen mal was tourentauglicheres an zu schaffen .


----------



## Harry174 (16. Mai 2010)

Muß Euch allen zustimmen, super Tag heute, nette Truppe und der Spaßfaktor sehr hoch!

Wiedermal als ich von Schwarzenstein aus hochgefahren bin, diesmal im Wald. War aber auch nicht besser als letztes mal auf der Straße, ging mir die Luft aus. Nicht nur den Fahrer sondern auch meinen Hinterrad. Da werde ich mir wohl einen Schleicher eingefangen haben auf den Trails rund um STEINwiesen!

Schöner Mist jetzt werde ich die Karre wohl mal abstrahlen dürfen damit ich den Schnellspanner finde.

Danke für die Gastfreundlichkeit im Unterland, was nicht heißt das es da keine Berge gibt.

Heute ist nicht alle Tage, ich komm wieder keine Frage!


----------



## Alexspeed (16. Mai 2010)

Schu und Eman

Sooo viel Unterwegs wie ich hier lese, finale steinach ochsenkopf Todtnau Wildbad???

Da würd ich mich gerne anschließen falls das möglich ist wenn ihr Bikeparks shredden geht!!!

Schade das ich das nicht schon letztes Jahr mitbekommen habe.


----------



## huskyjogger (16. Mai 2010)

wer hat den die fotos von heute nachmittag, also ich hab se net.
in meinem rucksack sind se auch net.


----------



## schu2000 (16. Mai 2010)

jawoll schee wars heut wieder, gott sei dank auch des wetter.
bilder gibts net wirklich viele, ham ja bloß einen fotostop am steinwiesner aussichtspunkt gemacht.


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ohweh, da darf ich erst a paar knackige trails buddeln, damit der eman net gar so unterfordert is, wenn er mitfährt
> 
> Du wersd lachen, aber ich hab mir scho überlegt, Dich mal wieder nach wiba zu fragen  nach nem eher flowig-einfachen saisonstart (finale + osternohe + steinach) wars scho a ziemliche umstellung auf des gerumpel am okopf...aber geht mittlerweile so weit wieder, bloß mei sturzquote muss dringend noch runter  aber ich wär dann trotzdem mal für todtnau + wiba, ich glaub zwei tage wildbad is net gut für mich, meine knochen und meine motivation  würd dann aber eh erst später in der saison klappen...


 

sturzquote am okopf oder in wildbad? fährst eigentlich das okopf rennen mit?
hab heut auch wieder zum okopf zurückgefunden, ging irgendwie ganz geil. letzten sonntag hab ich mir nur gedacht nie mehr 

todtnau wildbad is ne gute kombi schaun mer mal wann zeit is

und fallst mal wieder nach finale fährst ... sagen sonst komm ich da nie mehr hin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> sturzquote am okopf oder in wildbad? fährst eigentlich das okopf rennen mit?



die sturzquote is erst seitm ersten mal okolieren hochgeschnellt. aber zum glück nix wildes, paar blaue fleckchen und so  und gestern wars auch scho besser!
rookies cup werd ich mitfahren...irgendwer muss ja die hinteren ränge belegen...



> hab heut auch wieder zum okopf zurückgefunden, ging irgendwie ganz geil.letzten sonntag hab ich mir nur gedacht nie mehr



des hab ich mir letzen samstag nach der allerersten abfahrt die saison auch gedacht...aber arschbacken zammenkneifen und weiterfahren und dann is besser geworden!
aber Du warst wahrscheinlich mitm neuen hardtail dort oder? geile karre übrigens  am donnerstag warn auch a paar mit ht unterwegs. ob des spaß macht, vor allem im oberen steinigen rumpelteil.... 



> todtnau wildbad is ne gute kombi schaun mer mal wann zeit is



ja schaun mer mal!



> und fallst mal wieder nach finale fährst ... sagen sonst komm ich da nie mehr hin



nach finale sollt man scho mal! für einige der trails hätt ich zwar gern mei kleines gelbes gehabt, aber es waren ein paar superspaßige tage, des will auf alle fälle wiederholt werden! nächstes mal muss dann platz für beide bikes sein 

oh mist scho wieder so spät...und nachm aufstehn scho wieder arbeiten...was isn mitm wochenende passiert, war doch überhaupt noch net!?!? na denn gute nacht, ich mach jetzt des licht aus


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> des hab ich mir letzen samstag nach der allerersten abfahrt die saison auch gedacht...aber arschbacken zammenkneifen und weiterfahren und dann is besser geworden!
> aber Du warst wahrscheinlich mitm neuen hardtail dort oder? geile karre übrigens  am donnerstag warn auch a paar mit ht unterwegs. ob des spaß macht, vor allem im oberen steinigen rumpelteil....


 
ne mitm ht war ich die woche davor, das radl is rein für rgbg gedacht und dafür ists sooooooooo geil  ... war heut wieder ne schöne feierabendtour in den wald geflowed 

als federwegsbesitzer muss man sich okopf ohne gscheite federung nicht antun ... also hut ab vor allen ht fahrern ... das is hart und man muss verdammt gut aufpassen wo man rumfährt. 

finale ... klar ... mal hinwill  (warst glaub ich zum optimalen zeitpunkt dort)


----------



## schu2000 (17. Mai 2010)

naja ich will bei gelegenheit mal mitm kleinfederwegsrad zum okopf, probieren kann mans ja mal  wenn net wird halt a tour gfahrn, mal den mt. snow hoch oder so.

optimal is relativ, zumindest wettermäßig, aber mitm wetter steckt mer halt eh nie so drin, wie man ja momentan ganz gut sieht. fr. und sa. wars eher kalt und teilweise auch recht nass, sa. ab mittag immer wieder regen, aber da hats am meisten spaß gemacht  und nachm Duschen bei finale freeride bei dann strahlendem sonnenschein mitm (fränkischen  ) bierchen auf ner sonnenliege relaxed und das grinsen nimmer ausm gesicht gekriegt 





so. und mo. wars dann wettermäßig besser, aber natürlich auch sehr spaßig!


----------



## huskyjogger (18. Mai 2010)

*hätte da zum laufradzentrieren noch eine frage.*
*wollt mir net extra was kaufen, müsste doch damit auch gehen.*
*maulweite 0-55mm stufenlos.*


----------



## schu2000 (18. Mai 2010)

wen willstn damit erschlagen??


----------



## huskyjogger (18. Mai 2010)

des teil liegt sowas von satt in der hand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (18. Mai 2010)

aaaah mit text zum bild machts dann auch a weng mehr sinn


----------



## huskyjogger (18. Mai 2010)

der rechner hier spinnt ab und zu


----------



## huskyjogger (18. Mai 2010)

@schu2000: musste das sein mit dem bild wo des komische runde ding drauf ist des so hell macht und dem blauen zeugs ausenrum.


----------



## schu2000 (18. Mai 2010)

ach davon hätt ich noch a paar bilder...und noch welche wo so a riiiiieeeeesengroße badewanne mit salzwasser drin drauf is, mit sandstrand und so....


----------



## huskyjogger (18. Mai 2010)

am wochenende solls ja kommen, des schöne wetter.


----------



## paradisoinferno (18. Mai 2010)

Mit *dem* Franzosen kannste sicher s Laufrad zentrieren. Vom John Deere

Wochenende endlich herrliches Wetter! Vielleicht bleibts ja n paar Tage....


----------



## huskyjogger (18. Mai 2010)

auwau john deere is fei a rotes tuch fürn eddi
ich fahr eicher tiger II bj 1971 aus forstern.
i*st der bauer etwas reicher, fährt er eicher

*betr.: zentrieren
ich will fei net schraubn, sondern nohaab und dro rümmwörch


----------



## huskyjogger (19. Mai 2010)

alles ausgestorben hier !?


----------



## paradisoinferno (19. Mai 2010)

Bei so nem miesen Pißwetter würd ich net ma Nachbars Köter rausscheuchen

Jaja, s war scho ma mehr los hier....


----------



## huskyjogger (19. Mai 2010)

ha, ein lebenszeichen  
vermutlich hat sich der rest zum winterschlaf eingerollt, oder ne taucherausrüstung angelegt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

da der wochenendzieleinlauf vor der tür steht, was geht am/ wo dreht sich was am pfingstwochenende?
grüße


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

morgen dahaam fahren. übermorgen in fremden gefilden fahren. sonntag schauen ob sich zwischen den familiären pflichten zeit zum fahren findet. und montag osternohe


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

morgen gebongt, samstag viel spaß, sonntag auch was für kurzentschlossene evtl. mit was neuem (hoffentlich), montag ohne mich. 
so, hamers scho wieder, punkt


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

wenn ich morgen gut von der arbeit rauskomm, dann bin ich nachmittags am oko, samstag ne tour (wo? weis ich noch net! ergibt sich - vielleicht probier ich mal was aus ), sonntag vielleicht ne home-runde und am montag ostereiernohe


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

servus sepalot, 
meinst du findest noch welche in osternohe?
wollte den herrn s. überzeugen am sonntag zu fahrn aber naja. (blöd gschriem, sorry)
grüße


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

ja ja, unser herr s.

ich könnte an jedem tag


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

na ein überzeugungsversuch schaut aber anderst aus  wenn net fahrt halt am sonntach, ich fahr zur not auch am montag allein runter.


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

passt schon so, haben wir ja im vorfeld geklärt.
lucas hat deinen komentar zum pic gelesen, ein paar minuten später: "der sven könnt eigentlich mal wieder vorbei kommen, dann könnten wir die rampen im garten aufbaun und ein paar runden zusammen springen"

weiter oben auch was geändert


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

na dankschö....  morgen gibts 200 hömes extra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

davon weis ich aber nix


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

mir düngt ich schreib mich hier um kopf und kragen.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

jaja des ham mer gern, nachträglich noch die bösen bemerkungen wegeditieren 

bei dem kommentar zum bild hab ich aber erst was anders reingschriem ghabt...war quasi a antwort auf an andern kommentar...kannst Dirs ja vielleicht denken...habs dann aber trotzdem geändert


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

ohne flax, hab mich blöd ausgedrückt sorry.
am oko haste den luci iwie schwer beeindruckt. also wenns mal passt, eine runde springen


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

@haudraufwienix: wir könnten doch bei gelegenheit mal die tour von letztem jahr wiederholen (kornberg - waldstein - schneeberg), da wo der eman dabei war und ich so göttlich abgstunken hab   jetzt hab i ja a leichteres bike (naja is a bei knapp 16kg) und zum touren fahren sind die 42er maxxis auch von den laufrädern verbannt  war ja a nette tour mit schönen trails, und vielleicht tät ja der eine oder andere hier auch mitfahren!?



huskyjogger schrieb:


> also wenns mal passt, eine runde springen



is gebongt


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

wenn mir keiner flüstert was mich erwartet, bin ich potentieller mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

ich währ auch dafür zu haben - auch wenns ganz schön anstrengend wird glaub ich. waldstein - schneeberg bin ich schon gefahren. mit korni hmmmm. der hat mich ja schon fast gebrochen beim bloß rauffahren. puhhhh aber herr haudraufwienix und herr s. - da bin ich nach paar kilometer allein im wald 

winke winke


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

so schlimm?


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

nöööööö 

kornberg - die turm-allee ist hat nix für die phsyche des riders. die ganze zeit fährst und fährst gerade aus und musst das ende anschauen ohne das gefühl zu haben wirklich weiter zu kommen.

das ist ungefähr die halbe strecke des anstieges. da kommt man her ...






... und da gehts weiter. es wird zum schluss hin immer ein bisschen steiler.





aber mit geduld und spucke .... 

aber runter, der n-weg ein traum


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

also ich hab mir grad mal die (leider unvollständige, schei$ unzuverlässige technik) tourenaufzeichnung von letztem jahr angeschaut. waldstein - schneeberg (aber nur so ca. halb rauf bis oberhalb rudolfstein) - waldstein - helmbrechts allein waren scho 45km. und dann hat mich der herr haudraufwienix zum glück heimgefahren. kornberg hoch kann mer sich scho gut herrichten. aber der folgende trail is geilo...alles in allem dürftens so 70km gewesen sein, höhenmeter....keine ahnung, knapp vierstellig?? haudraufwienix? also meine steinwiesener trailrunde is im vergleich dazu schon eher auf der einfachen seite zu sehen...


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> kornberg - die turm-allee ist hat nix für die phsyche des riders. die ganze zeit fährst und fährst gerade aus und musst das ende anschauen ohne das gefühl zu haben wirklich weiter zu kommen.



wobei ichs doch nen tick angenehmer fand als von zell aus übern bärenfang rauf zum waldstein...da hoch kann mer sich so richtig quälen...puls am anschlag, schmerzen in den beinen, der kampf mit dem inneren schweinehund .....


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

also wie gesagt, wenns net renntempo ist, tät ich mitmachen. h-weg vom waldstein runter ist geil und der n-weg vom korni ist bombe. ach net ganz zum schneeberg rauf....


----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wobei ichs doch nen tick angenehmer fand als von zell aus übern bärenfang rauf zum waldstein...da hoch kann mer sich so richtig quälen...puls am anschlag, schmerzen in den beinen, der kampf mit dem inneren schweinehund .....


 
ja, ist auch net ohne. gut asphalt geht halt immer weng einfacher als stein/waldweg rauf.


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

alter spitz! 
gut das mir der sven für morgen 200 extra hömes aufgebrummt hat.
wem sowas gefällt, vor ein paar jahren bin ich mal von kc nach tettau geradelt. da hats auch so einen willenbrecher. also wems gefällt, könnt mich evtl. nochmal aufraffen.
danke für die info, bin immer noch dabei, kann ja jetzt schlecht kneifen.


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> ach net ganz zum schneeberg rauf....



kannst ja gern gar zum mt. snow rauffahren  sind ja vom rudolfsattel aus auch "nur noch" 200 hömes.
mal schauen was der studierende häuslebauer spricht


----------



## huskyjogger (20. Mai 2010)

hab grad noch ein paar fotos gesehen.
die abfahrt macht mich ganz wuschig.
bin dann mal weg, bubu machen.
bis morgen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (20. Mai 2010)

ich bin damal rudolfstein - rudolfsattel - schneeberggipfel gefahren. man wahr ich im arsch. ich glaub ich hab 20 min pause oben gemacht, sonst hät ich zu sehr gezittert in den armen beim abheizen die bewirtschaftungsstraße.




















































sehr schön war die tour letztes jahr


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> alter spitz!
> gut das mir der sven für morgen 200 extra hömes aufgebrummt hat.
> wem sowas gefällt, vor ein paar jahren bin ich mal von kc nach tettau geradelt. da hats auch so einen willenbrecher. also wems gefällt, könnt mich evtl. nochmal aufraffen.
> danke für die info, bin immer noch dabei, kann ja jetzt schlecht kneifen.



also besagte tour is scho gut knackig. des war letztes jahr die erste richtige tour nach meiner kahnbein-op, da war i scho a weng sehr optimistisch, zuvor wochenlang, eigentlich seit februar größtenteils bloß noch aufm heimtrainer gewesen, und da hat ich irgendwann a kan bock mehr drauf. als mer am waldstein angekommen waren, hab ich mir eigentlich scho überlegt, abzubrechen, aber am waldsteinhaus gabs dann lecker essen, dann hat die welt scho wieder ganz anders ausgschaut  aber ich denk mal da kannst Dich scho ganz gut durch- (bzw. hoch-)beißen  und falls Du doch kan bock mehr hast, kannst ja am waldsteinhaus bleiben oder a weng an den weißenstädter see legen und warten bis mer zurückkomma  aber von den trails her muss mer die tour auf alle fäll mal gemacht ham!!!
und des ganze muss mer natürlich gleich als tagestour angehen. hab mich letztes jahr von meiner freundin bei rehau absetzen lassen, sie war mitm halbvollen pferdehänger (in der anderen hälfte stand mei bike) aufm weg nach selb auf a turnier. von dort aus bin i dann nach martinlamitz geradelt, wo mer uns getroffen ham. des auto müsst mer halt dann irgendwo einigermaßen zentral hinstellen.


----------



## OLB EMan (20. Mai 2010)

war das die tour als ich den lenker noch net halten konnte


----------



## schu2000 (20. Mai 2010)

jawoll genau die


----------



## huskyjogger (21. Mai 2010)

guten morgen die herren,
wird ja konkret die sache, hab gehofft ich krieg den hals aus der schlinge, spässlich gmachd.
nächste woche oder die drauf rollt mei bully endlich 
muss man schaun ob was zusammengeht, bzw anzahl. würde fahrn.


----------



## tomu (21. Mai 2010)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> war das die tour als ich den lenker noch net halten konnte



Hey EMan kannst du den GPX Track auch reinstellen?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. Mai 2010)

so da bin ich mal wieder. Kornberg - Waldstein mach ich morgen...
Von Helmbrechts aus zum Kornberg und Waldstein zurück sind xx Km und xxxx hm, mehr verrat ich net  . 
Auf jeden Fall hat die große Runde knapp 2000 Hm wenn man will.
Da muss man aber noch zum Rudolphstein rüber. Die 25 Km zum Kornberg
sind ja nur Teer einrollen 
Wenn sich an einem der nächsten Wochenenden da mal ein Trupp zusammenfindet, bin ich gerne dabei.
Sonntag hab ich leider keine Zeit, sonst wär ich mal wieder Richtung 
Frankenwald getourt.

Da is man einmal ne woche unterwegs und schon überschlagen sich hier
die Posts


----------



## huskyjogger (21. Mai 2010)

na da hätt sich doch a handvoll willige gfundn.
jetzt müssmer schaun wies weitergeht.
macht mal einer nen schlag wegen einem datum?
ich hab eigentlich nie zeit, deshalb passt mir jedes datum net.
komm aber trotzdem mit.

@schu2000: warum sagst du mir net, das der duncon rahmen noch in tettau steht. die bremsen und der lenker aber in kc liegen. wollte vorhin ne kleine kennenlernrunde starten, rahmen net da. zum glück is mei kopf festgewachsen.


----------



## OLB EMan (21. Mai 2010)

tomu schrieb:


> Hey EMan kannst du den GPX Track auch reinstellen?


 
im Anhang ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (21. Mai 2010)

@eddi: ja das war gemein von mir, dass ich Dir des net gsagt hab, dass Du den rahmen noch in tettau liegen hast gelle  

also wegen termin für die tour....hmm schwierig...evtl. nächsten samstag oder am 20. juni  ja nee ernsthaft...5./6. juni is okopf rookies cup, am wochenende danach gehts an den geißkopf, dann sind wir an nem samstag auf ne hochzeit eingeladen, dann is scho der 12h-dh in steinach...oder dann im juli?


----------



## huskyjogger (22. Mai 2010)

würde auch sagen im juli, kann dann jeder langfristig einplanen, bin aber anpassungsfähig.
grüße


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. Mai 2010)

so ich bin dann mal weg - falls sich jemand zufällig am Waldstein rumtreibt.... zwischen 13.30 und 14 uhr dürfte ich am Waldstein aufschlagen.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (22. Mai 2010)

Im Juli könnt ich auch mitfahren, bzw mithalten. Ich hab heute mal meine Ausdauer getestet und die is irgendwie im Keller Oder es lag daran, dass ich gestern ein wenig zu tief ins Glas geguckt hab???

Naja die nächsten Wochen gehts dann ab auf Ausdauertraining. 

Strecken:
 Marxgrün-Helmetz-Marxgrün
 Marxgrün-Ködeltalsperre (3Runden)-Marxgrün


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. Mai 2010)

Am "ins Glas gucken" lags bestimmt net  oder hast du etwa auch davon getrunken???? 

So morgen wär dann wohl mal wieder ein Besuch in Fels angesagt...
kommt jetzt nur noch drauf an ob mit MTB oder RR  Hauptsache
Strudel und Cappu


----------



## schu2000 (22. Mai 2010)

So heut a weng im Stoawold unterwegs gewesen, richtig geile runde bei super bedingungen wars! sebastian war auch dabei, a paar bilder reich ich noch nach. nächstes mal wenn ich mal wieder ausnahmsweise mit flatpedals fahr (find ich für jörgs felsenbefahrungsabstecher doch besser) vergess ich aber die schienbeinschoner net daheim. nachdem ich vom pedal abgerutscht bin (am ende der tour) und die pins und mein schienbein sich genauer kennengelernt ham, konnt ich mir doch glatt den knochen durch zwei 3-4cm lange schnitte anschauen...bin dann daheim lieber mal ins krankenhaus zum ausputzen und klammern...aber halb so wild, weh tut nix, morgen werd ich wegen tetanus-auffrisch-impfung pausieren, aber osternohe am montag geht denk ich scho in ordnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (22. Mai 2010)

Ja, ich war dabei . Echt geiles Gelände mit tollen Trails. Ja Wetter und Boden waren bis zum Schluss mit der Schlammpackung ganz cool. Bilder hab ich im anderen Fred eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432772&page=64


----------



## KlanerZwerg (23. Mai 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Am "ins Glas gucken" lags bestimmt net  oder hast du etwa auch davon getrunken????



Ja, ich hab des wiederliche Zeugs, Namens Bier, auch noch getrunken!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. Mai 2010)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ja, ich hab des wiederliche Zeugs, Namens Bier, auch noch getrunken!!



pfui schäm dich


----------



## schu2000 (23. Mai 2010)

So, meine Bilder von gestern hab ich mittlerweile auch hochgeladen.

Schei$ mückenplage, meina baa schauen aus wie ein streuselkuchen 

@eddi: konnsts mittlerweile scho zambaua?


----------



## huskyjogger (23. Mai 2010)

servus sven,
hab mich für die zukunft der gantagsklasse an der grundschule in kronach eingesetzt.
briefe an lokale politiker geschrieben, petition an den landtag geschickt, infos gesammelt, leserbrief aufgesetzt. leute angerufen. heut früh hab ich noch schnell die handbremszüge am bully flott gemacht.
mittwoch wird die einspritzpumpe neu gedichtet und am donnerstag gibts an tüv, hoffentlich. am freitag endlich nummernschilder.
grüße


----------



## sepalot (24. Mai 2010)

Osternohe heute, war wieder richtig schön!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Mai 2010)

bei mir war heute pause. Nächste mtb runde am kommenden we. Hat jemand bock? Sonst trag ichs noch ins lmb ein


----------



## schu2000 (24. Mai 2010)

Jupp schee wars in Onohe. Macht auch mitm kleinen gelben viiieeeel Spaß 
Nächstes Wochenende Sa. Steinach oder Okopf. Sonntag evtl.? Aber erst nach den mittaglichen Klößen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. Mai 2010)

ich komm ja auch erst Mittags los. Bis dahin ist lernen angesagt.


----------



## paradisoinferno (26. Mai 2010)

Sa verplant, da ich auf ner Hochzeit aufschlagen muß.... naja und So ma guggn wie´s mir geht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Mai 2010)

prima..... endlich Samstag und bestes Wetter und was passiert??
Edison : Tretlager defekt (XTR) - muss man erst mal schaffen.
Spezi : bei meiner kleinen Runde vorhin fängt plötzlich die Gabel
          das klappern an. Da hat sich irgendwas in der Gabel
          gelockert. Ist nur auf den ersten Milimetern, aber die
          Dämpfung ist lascher als sonst.

Da mein Dämpfer auch "Musik" macht, kann ich wohl gleich
beide einschicken. Als nächstes kommt das Fox-Zeug raus und
vernünftige Gabel und Dämpfer rein, die nicht jedes Jahr getauscht
werden müssen. Da hält ja der X-Fusion am Eddi länger, und arbeitet
besser.

ich könnt :kotz: oder  ahhhhh.... jetzt muss ich bis kommenden
Donnerstag Rennradfahren.... mann!


----------



## huskyjogger (30. Mai 2010)

hallo? ist da jemand?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2010)

das wollte ich heute morgen auch schonmal schreiben!


----------



## huskyjogger (30. Mai 2010)

war ja die ganze woche abwesend, heute wieder mal länger anwesend und, was seh ich? nix
hast ja fahrwerkstechnisch totalausfall


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2010)

Vielleicht muss ich doch wieder das Hardtail fit machen.Ich glaub ich bin wohl einer der wenigen die ein XTR Tretlager kaputt kriegen. da sind noch nicht
mal 6000Km drauf, und scho machts Geräusche.
Heute is ja eh nix mit biken gewesen und die Woche bis Do hab ich eh keine
Zeit. 
Nuja da werd ich wohl das Rennrad rannehmen müssen. Obwohl ich mein
Eddi ja schon kommenden Freitag wieder ausführen darf (angeblich).


----------



## huskyjogger (30. Mai 2010)

war heut mit die jongs im wald an am bächla zum dämmla baun pfatsch nass gewesen aber geil.
hoff mer mal das dei eddi am freitag wieder rollt.

grüße eddi


----------



## sepalot (30. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Nix los? phaaaaa!

Gestern früh ist endlich meine neue Bremse gekommen . Die hab ich dann schnell montiert und bin zum Sven zum Oko gefahren und hab se dort gleich mal "eingebremst" und getestet. Nach der ersten Abfahrt, war se schon mal voreingebremst  und nach der dritten Abfahrt hat se schon voll geil gearbeitet. Echt der Hammer das Ding . Und mir persönlich als ehemaliger Fräserling gefällt die Optik ganz sehr . Was es für eine ist? Eine HOPE M4.

















War schön am Kopf. Dort sind wir dann später mitm EMan und nan speedy gefahren und haben nach Liftschluss noch was getrunken am Bullheadhouse.

Achja und der Schu hat auf seiner letzten Abfahrt mitm EMan über die Treppe vom Wanderweg aufn Parkpplatz noch sowas wie den Batman versucht .

@ HWN

Wie macht man das denn, fast den gesamten MTB-Fuhrpark zur gleichen Zeit außer Gefecht zu setzten? Na dann hoffe ich, dass die Patienten bald wieder einsatzfähig sind.

Grüße
sepalot


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2010)

tja das frag ich mich auch. Da fährt man so vor sich hin und rollt am
Waldstein hoch, plötzlich ertönt ein raues mahlends Geräusch aus dem
Tretlager. Da sprach eine innere Stimme zu mir "nich' gut".

Dann die Ersatzwaffe rausgeholt und die 16Kg mal bewegt, plötzlich 
macht die Gabel bei jedem Ausfahren mit einem laut vernehmlichen
KLACK auf sich aufmerksam. Der Dämpfer is eh schon länger am
gammeln. Da muss ich mal nach was anderem Ausschau halten.
Außerdem sollen die 16Kg mal wieder Richtung 14 wandern.

Ich kann ehrlich nichts dafür - bin immer anständig gewesen und hab
die Räder artgerecht gehalten. Vielleicht nicht immer Bodenhaltung aber
artegerecht 

Jetzt muss nur noch das Rennrad seine Solidarität bekunden und ich 
bin Fussgänger, aber das ,glaub ich, bleibt mir dann doch erspart.


----------



## OLB EMan (30. Mai 2010)

Nen tretlager kann man auch mit Geräuschen noch lang fahren. Erst wenn's dann ab und zu blockiert und knallt ist es nen Zeichen das es Langsam Zeit wird zu tauschen da dann die Kugeln durcheinander kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> Achja und der Schu hat auf seiner letzten Abfahrt mitm EMan über die Treppe vom Wanderweg aufn Parkpplatz noch sowas wie den Batman versucht .



Hey, das muss man erst mal hinkriegen, wenn einem bei der geschwindigkeit kurz vor der treppe das hinterrad richtig böse wegrutscht und man dann mit nur einem fuß aufm pedal die treppe runter muss. also erstmal nachmachen 
Und außerdem: samstag 0 (in Worten "Null") stürze. Auch wenn ich mir anhören musste, dass ich ein, zwei mal ins straucheln gekommen bin. Aber bodenproben hab ich keine genommen 

Und gleich mal ne kleine terminvorhersage: Donnerstag (fronleichnam) woll mer (momentan sebastian und meinereiner) n bissl den kornberg unsicher machen. soll heißen n-weg runter richtung niederlamitz oder auch mal richtung vorsuchhütte, das ganze je nach beinkraft und bock auch mehrfach. wetter is noch n bissl ungewiss, aber es könnt gut ausschaua! treffpunkt würd ich vorschlagen irgendwann später vormittag in martinlamitz!? wer is dabei?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2010)

schöner Mist.... bis dahin hab ich kein Fully zur Verfügung. Frühestens 
ab Freitag wieder. Und das is auch noch net sicher. Sonst wär ich ganz
klar dabei!!


----------



## sepalot (1. Juni 2010)

Ist schade . Aber wenn du wieder ein einsatzfähiges Bike hast,
meldest dich halt mal. Ich lass mich bestimmt auch noch ein weiteres
Mal dazu breitschlagen .


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2010)

Donnerstag is doch e Mistwetter.... wie wärs mit Sonntag? Da is mein
Bike wieder fit!


----------



## sepalot (1. Juni 2010)

Ja Donnerstag schaut bis jetzt echt total bescheiden aus . Aber Samstag und Sonntag ist Rookies Cup am Oko - Schu-Unterstützung. hmmmmmm...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Juni 2010)

ach das is auch noch... hmmm da müsst ich ja fast am Sonntag mal Richtung
OKO radln.
Dann fahr ich Sa. Kornberg Waldstein Rudolphstein und Sonntag mal
Richtung OKO. Donnerstag mach ich wieder was für die Schule... das Wetter
bietet sich ja auch echt an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (1. Juni 2010)

ich glaub wie auch immer das wetter am donnerstag wird, ich fahre...ich könnt nur noch :kotz: bei dem mistwetter, ich muss raus!! seit wochen außer ein paar tagen nur regen und kälte, das is ja nimmer zum aushalten


----------



## sepalot (1. Juni 2010)

zustimmung!!!

naja vielleicht gehts ja doch. im moment zeigts für vormittag regen an und mittag/ nachmittag ohne regen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Juni 2010)

und fürs Wochenende Sonnenschein!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (2. Juni 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> und fürs Wochenende Sonnenschein!!



 Jaaaa, das wird ein Klasse Wochenende. Ich hoff blos das mei Grippe bis dahin weg ist, Ich lieg seit letzten Samstag flach:kotz:  

Wahrscheinlich is des Wetter schuld. Irgendwann muss es einen ja niederschlagen.


----------



## OLB EMan (2. Juni 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ich glaub wie auch immer das wetter am donnerstag wird, ich fahre...ich könnt nur noch :kotz: bei dem mistwetter, ich muss raus!! seit wochen außer ein paar tagen nur regen und kälte, das is ja nimmer zum aushalten



Japp so ist es ... Voll der sch... dieses sch... Wetter

Aber soll ja besser werden am Freitag, dann hast schon mal glück am okopf im trockenen fahrn zu können


----------



## schu2000 (2. Juni 2010)

okopf ginge ja bei nässe auch noch ganz gut  aber zwei tage regen müssten trotzdem net sein!

ich bin für morgen raus. is mir zu ungewiss mit dem wetter, ich werd spontan dahaam a weng auf achse gehn, wenns mal a bissl net so nass is. und wenn ich doch an guss abkrieg, bin ich wenigstens recht schnell wieder zu hause.


----------



## sepalot (2. Juni 2010)

pffffffffff


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2010)

@schu .... Bist morgen am okopf trainieren ?


----------



## schu2000 (3. Juni 2010)

nöö bin auf arbeit


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2010)

Ich net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (3. Juni 2010)

schön für Dich  
aber wenn ich morgen *und* samstag zum trainieren hinfahren würd, dann könnt ich die rennläufen am sonntag eh vergessen...


----------



## OLB EMan (3. Juni 2010)

Du stürzt doch nie  nen paar strauchler machen doch nix ... Aber hast schon recht ... zuviel okopf muss net sein


----------



## schu2000 (3. Juni 2010)

na wegen der paar stürze mach ich mir da net soooo viele gedanken  eher dass mir dann am sonntag der bums in den beinen fehlt...und in den armen...und in sonst so ziemlich jedem anderen muskel...is ja net so dass okopf ne waldautobahn is


----------



## KlanerZwerg (7. Juni 2010)

Nanu!!! Das man bisher nix vom Sven gehört hat, er war doch vergangenes Wochenende beim RookiesCup. Es ist wohl nix schlimmes passiert???

War denn überhaupt mal einer unterwegs an dem BombenWochenende??? 
Also ich war am Samstag im Bereich Nordfrankenwald unterwegs: Bad Steben, Gerlaser Forst, Culmitz, Naila. Macht in der Summe 36km! Ein paar weitere Mountainbiker sind mir auch begegnet, vlt jemand von hier??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (7. Juni 2010)

Also im Studi hat er noch geschrieben das er "total geschafft" angekommen ist... also hat er wohl überlebt. 
Im Frankenwald war ich dieses WE gar nicht unterwegs, irgendwie hats
mich da nicht hingezogen. Kommendes Wochenende gehts (bei schönem
Wetter) zur Silvretta hoch. Ich hoffe auf Sonnenschein in Vorarlberg!


----------



## sepalot (7. Juni 2010)

Ja, ja, der lebt freilich noch! Keine Stürze waren zu verzeichnen (beim Herrn S.). 

Freies Training am Samstag:





















Beim zweiten Renndurchlauf am Sonntag hat er nochmal alle Kraftreserven zusammengenommen und kam dann doch noch unter die 5 Minutenmarke:





Nach zwei Tagen Okolieren war er aber schon ziemlich geschafft . Er hat ja auch von Samstag Früh bis Sonntag Abend den Berg nicht verlassen !

Grüße
sepalot


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2010)

Aaaaah Bilder von mir   kannst mir die büdde büdde mal in groß zuschicken?? 



sepalot schrieb:


> Ja, ja, der lebt freilich noch! Keine Stürze waren zu verzeichnen (beim Herrn S.).



Ja nee doch naja net ganz...bin schon ein paar Mal ins "straucheln" gekommen, aber neben, unter oder aufm Bike hab ich keinmal gelegen  das ärgerlichste war für mich persönlich, dass mir auf Nachfrage nachm ersten Lauf ne Zeit von 4:47 gesagt wurde (hat mich zwar bei dem vermurksten Lauf eh gewundert, aber wenn mans von der Zeitnahme gesagt kriegt...) und ich dann auf der Ergebnisliste 5:15 lesen musste  erfreulicher hingegen, dass ich beim zweiten Lauf einiges gut gemacht hab, obwohl ich nach dem Schotterstück die schnelle Ausfahrt verpasst hab und damit auch einige Sekunden verloren hab  aber mit den 4:56 bin ich einigermaßen zufrieden, schneller werden will ich trotzdem, also weitertrainieren 


Auweh, wo bin ich denn da im Steinfeld rumgesteuert, des passt ja gar net 


sepalot schrieb:


>





> Nach zwei Tagen Okolieren war er aber schon ziemlich geschafft . Er hat ja auch von Samstag Früh bis Sonntag Abend den Berg nicht verlassen !



Ja die Party am Bullheadhouse war scho fein   

Die Woche wirds ja warm, werd unter der Woche mal wieder n bissl die heimischen Wälder unsicher machen (mit ausreichend Flüssigkeit dabei, bei den Temperaturen). Wochenende is dann entweder Geißkopf angesagt oder Geißkopf/Spicak oder was völlig anderes...ich hab noch keinen Plan...


----------



## sepalot (7. Juni 2010)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Auweh, wo bin ich denn da im Steinfeld rumgesteuert, des passt ja gar net


 
Du fragst dich, wo du da im Steinfeld unterwegs warst? Hier konnte ich dich gerade noch mit einer Not-Blitzung stoppen , sonst hättest die Piste verlassen und mich kassiert .


----------



## schu2000 (7. Juni 2010)

ach ja stimmt, das war wieder der "wo ich hinschau, da fahr ich hin"-effekt  hab Dich unten gesehen und gradewegs draufgehalten 

tante edit sagt:
muss mal n bissl üben, dann mach ich nächstes jahr beim zieltable diesen hier:




(CG am wochenende beim wc-dh in fort william)

 naja ok, bin ja froh, dass ich mich manchmal wenigstens trau, unterm sprung den lenker n bissl einzuschlagen, dann denk ich an solche scherze lieber gar nicht erst!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (10. Juni 2010)

feine Bilder. 
Ich bin dann mal übers WE im Montafon:
hier irgendwo 

 46°55'3.15"N
 10° 5'36.20"E

zumindest gibts da Essen


----------



## sepalot (10. Juni 2010)

na dann hab viel Spaß und mach dein Bike net gleich wieder kaputttttttt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. Juni 2010)

da hatte ich ja das Rennrad dabei. Blöderweise hat uns das Wetter einen
Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Bin dann doch heute wieder heim.
Gewitter und Regen wollten wir uns dann doch net auf 2000m antun.

Bin dafür vorhin in Stadtsteinach bei 20°C geduscht worden... da braucht 
man keine Regenjacke mehr. Geht doch nix über n Sommerregen


----------



## wr400 (21. Juni 2010)

Hi,

ich fahre die Wochen von Bamberg aus nach Rothenkirchen bei Kronach.
Ist hier jemand schon mal die Strecke gefahren und hat evtl. GPS Daten? Wäre sehr dankbar für ne vernünftige Strecke (also nicht nur Radwege und Landstraßen).

Gruß
wr400


----------



## huskyjogger (21. Juni 2010)

bamberg- kronach: lions radweg?! kronach- rothenkirchen: würd ich dir die fritsch wanderkarte 51  naturpark frankenwald empfehlen. suchts du wanderweg von festung rosenberg nach posseck- brauersdorf- rothenkirchen. wanderwegmarkierung: blaues kreuz auf weißem grund.  weitere stationen: letzenhof, letzenberg . 
noch fragen? meld dich halt mal per pn. könnte dir karte per pn schicken.
grüße


----------



## wr400 (22. Juni 2010)

servus huskyjogger,

danke schon mal. den rest per pn 

gruß
wr400


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradisoinferno (22. Juni 2010)

Servusla!

Doch recht wenig Frequenz die letzten Tage hier, die WM wird vermutlich ihren Beitrag dazu leisten
Sagt ma bitte bescheid, falls demnächst ma wieder n Ründchen geplant is..... werd am Freitag Nachmittag ma gen Norden ins Gebirge aufbrechen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. Juni 2010)

kommendes We is schlecht... Sonntag is Spessart Marathon in Frammersbach und da gutes Wetter ist wirds da bestimmt lustig.
Da ist die Strecke mal richtig schnell, und gutes Essen gibts auch 

Aber am nächsten WE könnt mer mal Kornberg einplanen


----------



## sud (25. Juni 2010)

so, nur für Prioritätenfalschsetzer x-wejch-fan:



















und ja, da muss man hochschieben, des is echt steil   (selbst runter nicht ganz ohne)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. Juni 2010)

geht doch nix als Bikes in Artgerechter Umgebung.... wo isn das.
Da freu ich mich doch schon auf meine Tour zum Comer See in 6 Wochen.


----------



## sud (25. Juni 2010)

Bergbild vergessen


----------



## sud (25. Juni 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> geht doch nix als Bikes in Artgerechter Umgebung.... wo isn das.
> Da freu ich mich doch schon auf meine Tour zum Comer See in 6 Wochen.




des is in Meransen (Südtirol) : Gitschberg

war in etwa diese tour:http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.59370.html

Hab die allerdings etwas verändert (z.b. Gipfel Gitsch und ne Extrarunde mit der Jochtalbahn)

is nur ein bischen Höhentraining zwecks Megavalanche nächste Woche 
(wobei ich nicht wirklich trainiere, wollt einfach in die Berge...)

Morgen gehts auf den Kronplatz ohne Liftunterstützung...


----------



## sud (26. Juni 2010)

mal schnell drei Bilder vom Kronplatz (mit Bilder machen hatte ich´s heut net so...):

















die ham dort übrigens seit -2 Wochen (is wohl erst in 2 Wochen offizielle Eröffnung) ne absolut geile DH-Strecke (Teilstücke davon parallel zur Hernegg-Abfahrt wem das was sagt  )


----------



## KlanerZwerg (26. Juni 2010)

Ach die Berge!! Schöne Bilder Sud...

Ich war heut auch mal wieder auf nem Berg, aber net ganz so hoch. Genauer gesagt, auf 796m. War ganz schon was los heut, 3 weitere Mountainbiker am Berg unterwegs gesehen und auf meiner Tour so ca 20 weitere Radfahrer

War einer von hier, heut auf dem Berg??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Juni 2010)

Nö war in Frammersbach. War mal wieder klasse und sehr spaßig. 
Wie siehts kommendes WE aus? Jemand Lust auf ne Tour?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (27. Juni 2010)

Soll ja Bombenheiß werden, des WE. Am Freitag solls bis über 30° gehen.

Aber leider bin ich nicht da. Bin in Cham!



*!!!!!Deutschland!!!!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (2. Juli 2010)

Hier ist´s ja ruhig geworden, wollt mal fragen wer demnächst mal wieder in nen Bikepark macht? Ich komm immer gerne mit.
Bänder sind so gut wie verheilt, und diesen Montag haben se gehalten was ich von meinen Deetraks nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Juli 2010)

ja sehr still hier... war gestern im Höllental und mußte gleich mal ne
Glasscherbe aus dem Hinterreifen operieren 
Zum "Glück" hatte ich auch KEINEN Ersatzschlauch dabei und auch
KEIN Flickzeug und musste mich heimshutteln lassen 
Ab morgen wird der Rucksack wieder ordentlich gepackt!


----------



## sepalot (2. Juli 2010)

tja, man braucht ja nie einen schlauch und flickzeug. die ganze saison über schleppt man das zeug unnötig mit rum. aber wenn man mal nix dabei hat, dann kannst schon fast einen drauf lassen, dass du es brauchen wirst


----------



## Alexspeed (3. Juli 2010)

Ohja. ich musst mal 3 Stunden das Bike nach Hause zurückschieben und das auch noch bei diesem Wetter mit ner halb vollem Trinkflasche. Ich muss sagen das war kein Spaß. 
Zurück hatt ich voll den Sonnenstich und der Tag war gelaufen.
Immer zu empfehlen sind die Satteltaschen.

Morgen Steinach, Ochsenkopf, oder??? Wer hat lust?

Ride On


----------



## Alexspeed (7. Juli 2010)

Bin am Freitag am Ochsenkopf bissl Downhillern. Sonst noch jemand dort?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (12. Juli 2010)

Alle im Urlaub auf Terrasien oder Balkonien??? 

Ich hab heut mein freien Tag genutzt, um mich mal so richtig auszuschwitzen. Neja, bei 35°Grad im Schatten und 45 in der Sonne auch kein so großes Problem!!! Der Döbraberg kam mir da gerade recht. Einmal da oben angekommen, ab auf den Turm und ich wollte eigentlich nicht mehr runter. Da ging weng a frisches Windla, des war so angenehm!!

Aber ich musste a mal wieder runter, ab in den Kessel,


----------



## Da_Fabi (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 

fährt rein zufällig jemand am kommenden Sonntag bei der Frankenpost-Tour in Hof mit?


----------



## sud (13. Juli 2010)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Alle im Urlaub auf Terrasien oder Balkonien???




Urlaub ja, aber kein Terrasien oder Balkonien sondern echte Berge 

Mal schnell ein paar Bilder:


----------



## sud (13. Juli 2010)

hier noch ein Bild von heute:

wem alles andere zu langweilig ist oder man keinen Bock mehr zu leben hat, sollte man das hier mal ausprobieren:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (13. Juli 2010)

Themaverfehlung.....da bin ich dabei:


----------



## KlanerZwerg (13. Juli 2010)

SCHNEE

Kühlung

Das wäre jetzt recht


----------



## Alexspeed (15. Juli 2010)

Geile Bilder , da will ich auch hin. naja dieses Jahr gibts zum Glück noch 2 Bikepark Roadtrips.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Juli 2010)

... noch zwei Wochen dann gehts wieder zum Comer See und wieder über
feine Trails. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter bis dahin noch aus. 
Heute kann man ja endlich mal ohne Hitzeschock biken gehen


----------



## Da_Fabi (17. Juli 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ... noch zwei Wochen dann gehts wieder zum Comer See und wieder über
> feine Trails. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter bis dahin noch aus.
> Heute kann man ja endlich mal ohne Hitzeschock biken gehen


 
...und ich vermute mal, dass du wieder in der Kornberg/Weißenstadt-Gegend unterwegs sein wirst, wa?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Juli 2010)

ja aber diesmal ohne Kornberg. Bin den anderen Weg zum Waldstein
gefahren, und war dann noch am Rudolfstein und hab mir den Trail zum
See gegönnt.

Musste auch kurz feststellen das nach Regen diverse Stellen im Wald
rutschiger sind als sonst  und hab gedacht ich wälz mich mal
im Dreck. 

Jetzt hat anscheinend noch meine Hinterradnabe den Dienst quittiert,
und ich muss mal schauen das ich kommende Woche noch alles gemacht
bekomme. Will ja nicht mit nem scheppernden und quietschenden Bike
zur Tour antreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. Juli 2010)

So, heut hab ich endlich mal ne Tour gemacht, die ich scho seit über nem Jahr vorhatte. 54,8km und 1057hm. Ich war ganz überrascht, dass es überhaupt über 1000 hömes geworden sind. 
Neja auch dementsprechend fertig war ich auch

Viel Radverkehr war heut zu beobachten, war richtig klasse. Nur auf dem Döbraberg hatt ich mir mehr Resonanz erhofft. Gähnende Leere da oben.


----------



## tomu (18. Juli 2010)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> So, heut hab ich endlich mal ne Tour gemacht, die ich scho seit über nem Jahr vorhatte. 54,8km und 1057hm. Ich war ganz überrascht, dass es überhaupt über 1000 hömes geworden sind.
> Neja auch dementsprechend fertig war ich auch
> 
> Viel Radverkehr war heut zu beobachten, war richtig klasse. Nur auf dem Döbraberg hatt ich mir mehr Resonanz erhofft. Gähnende Leere da oben.



Hey coole Tour, gibts nen GPX Track?


----------



## KlanerZwerg (18. Juli 2010)

Nein leider nicht, hab nicht so´n Teil.    Noch nicht.


----------



## brumbrum (19. Juli 2010)

Waren dieses WE in Steinach und haben auch nen paar Foto's gemacht. Melde mich, sobald diese online sind.
Bin doch richtig hier, oder??
Grüße


----------



## Neudorfer (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo, 
ich werd mir Mitte August nen AM Fully (120-140 federweg) anschaffen und wohne in der Nähe von Kulmbach (näher: Görauer Anger, fals das jemand kennt). So, jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr Touren und Trails rund um Kulmbach und auch in der Fränkischen Schweiz (Hollfeld) kennt.


----------



## tomu (20. Juli 2010)

Neudorfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich werd mir Mitte August nen AM Fully (120-140 federweg) anschaffen und wohne in der Nähe von Kulmbach (näher: Görauer Anger, fals das jemand kennt). So, jetzt wollte ich euch mal fragen, ob ihr Touren und Trails rund um Kulmbach und auch in der Fränkischen Schweiz (Hollfeld) kennt.



Hey Görau bei Niesten wer kennt das nicht! Niesten und das Bärental kenn ich vom Klettern. 
Gab mal bei GPSies.de eine Tour durchs Kainachtal und Bärental. Finde Sie aber nicht mehr auf der Seite. Kann Sie dir aber zumailen wenn du mit dein Mailadresse gibst.


----------



## Neudorfer (20. Juli 2010)

Joa.. Bärntal kenn ich freilich ah  Hock halt zurzeit noch mit gebrochenen Ellenbogen rum (scheiß Ochsenkopf). Ich schick dir mal meine mail.


----------



## s3nator (22. Juli 2010)

ah Wahnsinn, es herrscht noch Leben in und um Kuba. Wenn dein Bruch wieder verheilt is, kannst dich ja mal melden. Es gibt Trails ohne Ende, musst dich nur nach Aussichtspunkten und den damit verbundenen Wanderwegen umschauen :-D 

Gruß aus Mainleus


----------



## Neudorfer (22. Juli 2010)

ja, klar gibts noch Lebn  Ich geh ja jetzt auch mittlerweile lieber mit meinen Eltern hier in der Umgebung wandern..immer mit offenen Augen für Trails  Naja, jetzt gehts gleich wieder zum Doktor mal Wunde anschaun.


----------



## brumbrum (27. Juli 2010)

Bilder vom Trainings WE in Steinach online:
http://www.bikeyastyle.com/blog/bilder/?album=9&gallery=44
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alexspeed (28. Juli 2010)

ohhhhh, Mensch wenn ich das gewusst hätte,...

Der Schlepplift war bestimmt auch offen, oder?

Mist und ich war am Ochsenkopf


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. August 2010)

Ich melde mich dann mal für die kommende Woche ab...
einmal Imst -> Comer See 
Morgen Mittag bevor es nach Ischgl hochgeht gibt's den ersten
richtigen Kaiserschmarrn  

Ich wünsch euch was! Wenn es genauer interessiert der kann
bei go-alps.de die Malojatour anschauen.


----------



## sepalot (1. August 2010)

Na dann mal viel Spaß!


----------



## Neudorfer (1. August 2010)

Viel Spaß!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (6. August 2010)

MISTWETTER!!! 

Bis morgen in den Tag hinein solls regnen!!  Ich wollt doch morgen ne längere Tour fahren

Neja Nachmittag ma gucken. Da is dann aber eher mehr schlittern als fahren möglich! Alles nass, obwohl (!) soll ja auch spaß machen

Mal schaun was werd! Aber immer schön mit nem  fahren!


----------



## Neudorfer (6. August 2010)

Also bei uns hats heute so gut wie durchgehend den ganzen Tag geregnet. Welche Tour willst denn fahrn? Nächste Woche wahrscheinlich ENDLICH neues bike kaufen..und übernächste darf ich dann auch wieder fahrn^^


----------



## KlanerZwerg (6. August 2010)

Entweder fahr ich von mir aus zweimal übern Döbraberg. Oder ich fahr Richtung Langenau, da gibts dann nen kleinen Abstecher auf die MTB4 und dann wieder zurück!


Ma noch was anderes. Hat irgendwer irgendwas vom Stawiesener Sven (Schuh2000) gehört??? Mach mir langsam sorgen um ihn. Letzter Beitrag von ihm hier am 7.6.2010 und letzte Aktivität am 14.6.2010.

Oder vor allem was ist mit Frederöffner Kulminator??


----------



## Alexspeed (6. August 2010)

Jaja die wollen alle nix mehr hiermit zu tun haben;-) ??? naja wei weiß.

Bin am Sonntag in Steinach, sonst noch jemand aus der Nähe dort?


----------



## sepalot (6. August 2010)

Sers!

Der Schu lebt scho noch ! Leider hat er im Moment viele andere Dinge um die Ohren - der wird scho wieder aktiv(er)  - bestimmt .

lg
sepalot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (7. August 2010)

Sodala. Bike sauber, Rucksack sauber, ICH sauber und Klamotten in Waschmaschine. 

Bin keine der angesagten Strecke gefahren, bei dem Waschküchen-Wetter hab ich mich kurzfristig umentschieden. Es wurden 30km. N paar Kilo Frankenwaldboden hab ich auch noch aufgesammelt. Schöne, anstrengende, schwülwarme Tour.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. August 2010)

und da bin ich wieder... geile Trails leider nicht immer Topwetter.
Dummerweise hats im Val Mora andauernden Schneeregen gegeben, und 
wir mussten die Tour abbrechen. Bei 0 Grad Klitschnass durch
Schneeregen ist Spaßfrei.

Muss grad noch die ganzen Bilder sichten und dann mal hochladen.
Dauert aber bestimmt noch die ganze Woche bis ich die anderen Bilder
bekomme.

noch zwei Wochen Urlaub


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (14. August 2010)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W7gstbvZYI4"]YouTube- Trail_1.MOV[/nomedia]

hab jetzt auch endlich die restlichen Bilder und Filme bekommen


----------



## sepalot (15. August 2010)

wir schreien nach mehr


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. August 2010)

Morteratschtrail vom Berninapass






Trail vom Malojapass ins Tal (man beachte den konzentrierten Blick  )






Trail vom Malojapass ins Tal zweiter Teil


----------



## Alexspeed (19. August 2010)

Geile Trails, ABER, wie kann man da nur so langsam fahren. Macht doch so garkeinen Spaß
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. August 2010)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Geile Trails, ABER, wie kann man da nur so langsam fahren. Macht doch so garkeinen Spaß
> ;-)



...weil man sonst solange auf den Rest der Gruppe warten muss


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. August 2010)

was macht eigentlich die Streckenplanung am Döbraberg?? Ich glaub ich muss da demnächst mal rüberschauen was da los ist. 
Hat irgendwer Lust auf ne kleine Döbrabergumrundung (nächstes WE ? )


----------



## sepalot (29. August 2010)

mal guck 

warst heute beim volksraddingsen?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. August 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> mal guck
> 
> warst heute beim volksraddingsen?



Bin mal die Strecke bis zum Waldstein gerollt... war ja wahnsinnig was
los  ich allein auf weiter Strecke.
Bin dann am Waldstein rumgeeiert bis die Ketter gerissen ist. Dann hatte
ich irgendwie kein Bock mehr und bin heim. 

Wenns kommendes WE paßt könnt mer ja mal die Waldsteinsession machen!


----------



## sepalot (30. August 2010)

na wnigstens hast du die fahne hoch gehalten 


woldstaaa'rundn müss ma scho mach'n


----------



## huskyjogger (31. August 2010)

guten morgen zusammen,
tot geglaubte leben länger und melden sich auch mal wieder.
gibt halt auch wichtigere sachen.
vor 10 tagen, 360 grad drehung mit`m rechten handgelenk gemacht. wollt jetzt nicht direkt besser werden.
gestern mal zum doc meines vertrauens.
Zitat: "da haben sie sich mal schön den bandaparillo um`s handgelenk zerfetzt"
bin gespannt wie sich sowas aufm mrt darstellt.
werd dann mal meine rädlein für nächstes jahr fitt machen.
ende


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. August 2010)

AUA - na dann mal gute Besserung. Bei dem Wetter bleibt eh besser
drin brrrr.


----------



## huskyjogger (31. August 2010)

danke 
aber grade jetzt würds mir so richtig taugen, find das wetter genial (bis auf den regen) 
hab da ein paar schöne "geheime weichla" aufgetan.
beim letzten hats dann autschn gemacht.
naja ausreißen tun sie nicht, haben ja kein geld.
muss ich sie halt ablaufen mitm hund, aber wie blöd ist das denn.
evtl. kann man ja doch mit schiene radln, irgendwie


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

man eddi - gute besserung!


----------



## huskyjogger (1. September 2010)

@ sepalot: danke

was macht denn der sven so?
geht was per pn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

der sven ist im moment noch ein bisschen raus aus dem bike-geschäft - comeback ist aber geplant


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

Also der August hat echt nicht nur schlechte Tage gehabt  - aber halt leider viel zu viele schlechte 

Vorletzten Samstag mal wieder im Frankenwald unterwegs gewesen (rund um Helmetz). Nur kurz vor der Grillparty beim Herrn HauDraufWieNix in einer lauen Sommernacht .

Blick vom Kirchberg über Helmbrechts Richtung Fichtelgebirge







Blick rüber zum Döbraberg






Blick ins Land (Schauenstein)






lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (1. September 2010)

wie soll denn das was werden mit der hand, wenn hier solche bilder eingestellt werde.
verdammte axt, muss heut abend mal heimlich kucken gehn ob ich den lenker nicht doch irgendwie halten kann.
blos, wie krieg ich das rad ausser garage raus ohne das die beste ehefrau von allen was merkt und der hund nicht gleich rumbellt weil er wieder denkt es geht in wald?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. September 2010)

vielleicht nachts rausschleichen, wenn alle schlafen 

Soooo schlecht war doch der August gar net .... an allen wichtigen
Tagen war das Wetter doch ok - Val Mora Anfang August mal ausgeblendet!


----------



## huskyjogger (1. September 2010)

und der hund kriegt ne ladung schweineohrn .
muss ich nur noch schnell den akku von der funzl auftanken.
meld mich morgen wieder und werd berichten .


----------



## sepalot (1. September 2010)

na dem Hund ein paar lecker würstchen hingelegt und er ist zu frieden 

den unterarm in ne schiene und diese klickpedalmäßig am lenker fixiert und los gehts 

ja der august passt schon mit abstrichen, war 8 mal nachweisbar mit einem bike unterwegs - meist pumptrack. 

außerdem beschwer ich mich mal gar nicht, weil ich ja auch im juli zwei wochen frei hatte  und im juli das wetter sowieso geil/ geiler/ am geilsten war  und aufm freeride festival in hinterglemm eine langes wochenende bei geilem sonnenschein, ü30 °c und toller fernsicht auf den bergen hatte .

unsere hütte fürs we:





schattberg





blick richtung kitzsteinhorn





man kann bis rüber ins tal von leogang guck 





hacklbergtrail





am nachmittag/ abend stand dann das kühle alkoholisch stärkende getränk im hütteneigenen brunnen gekühlt bereit





die x-line hat mich alles gekostet





paar meter weiter unterhalb der hütte lag unsere hütte. praktisch oben am berg zu wohnen aber mit der bahn (reiterkogel) rauf und noch paar meter runter rollen. wenns am morgen runter ins tal ging, war paar meter neben der hütte die pro-line runter oder nach paar höhenmeter gemütlich die blue-line 





biketesten war auch angesagt. vom ghost hab ich a bild gemacht (nicht wie auf dem bild vermerkt der thomas). leider hab ich vom hanzz probefahren kein bild gemacht





hier ging mal wieder ein geiler tag auf der hütte zu ende





@ HDWN und eddi: viel mehr bilder auf meiner website (wenn ihr noch net geguckt habt)



aber eddi, des wird scho wieder. ein bekannter, der mit aufm festival war, muss 3 bis 6 monate pausieren (vielleicht zu viele bikes probegefahren ) weil er ne entzündung im handgelenkknochen hat . das währe in 3 wochen verheilt, wenn man die hand kompl. ruihgstellen würde, aber da kannst net mal aufs scheiß...s.


lg
sepalot


----------



## huskyjogger (1. September 2010)

will doch nur ein bischen mitleid schinden.
die bilder, wie immer sahne.
wollte am 15.9. eigentlich im chiemgau was abstrampeln, machmer halt a bergtour draus.


----------



## huskyjogger (2. September 2010)

nachdem ich hier eine leidensgenossin zum thema hand befragt habe und mir anderweitig ein bescheidenes hintergrundwissen angeeignet habe, bin ich nun zu folgendem urteil gekommen.
hand abschrauben und liegen lassen bisse wieder heile ist.
werd mich nun mit meinem duncon-rahmen befassen und mal ein ordentliches rädla draus machen.


----------



## huskyjogger (3. September 2010)

hab mal ein foto vom duncon + teile gemacht 




und das soll mal was fürs auge werden bling bling-mäßig, wenn ihr einen farbvorschlag habt (felgen, lenker, pedale ect.) her damit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. September 2010)

sepalot schrieb:


> n
> @ HDWN und eddi: viel mehr bilder auf meiner website (wenn ihr noch net geguckt habt)



hab schon geguckt.... da Bierkühler und der Badekübel sind supi!


----------



## sepalot (3. September 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> hab schon geguckt.... da Bierkühler und der Badekübel sind supi!


 
Badekübel haben wir alle drei Abende genutzt - war echt geil und dann die Sicht runter nach Hinterglemm bzw. das Tal entlang


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. September 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> und das soll mal was fürs auge werden bling bling-mäßig, wenn ihr einen farbvorschlag habt (felgen, lenker, pedale ect.) her damit.



Sieht ja so schon Klasse aus!!! 
Mein Vorschlag:
(BLING-BLING)
Lenker: Mattschwarz mit 5 Diamanden vorne schön sichtbar
Felgen: Natürlich vergoldet
Pedale: verchromt
Ketten und Ritzel: vergoldet

(Für den normalen Geldbeutel)
Lenker: so in der Farbe wie der Rahmen
Felgen.schwarz matt oder rot verchromt
Pedale: Rot verchromt!?!? 
Reifen in weis, gibts ja auch

Schutzblech weis
Gebäckträger rot


----------



## huskyjogger (3. September 2010)

servus klaner zwerg 
danke für die tipps, der rahmen gfällt mir wie sau, muss echt was ausgefallenes werden. aber net kitschig
gold wär echt steil 
wie würde denn eine total cleane optik aussehen:
lenker einfach gerade, ein durchgehender durchmesser. eine bremse, federgabel in chromoptik lakiert (passt das zu den tauchrohren? glaub nö), felgen gold, kette gold, fixed gear ritzel gold ergo keine schaltung, pedale chrom 
weißwandreifen. hätt mer noch kettenblatt und kurbel, auch gold?

und den vorschlag für den normalen geldbeutel ebenfals mit cleaner optik?


----------



## kudo (4. September 2010)

Servus, gibt´s hier auch biker aus den Raum Mainleus/Kulmbach für zwanglose Ausfahrten.
Gruß Udo


----------



## huskyjogger (4. September 2010)

servus kudo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kudo (4. September 2010)

Servus was?


----------



## kudo (10. September 2010)

nicht´s los hier , alle in den Bergen oder wie. 
Gruß Udo


----------



## geländesportler (10. September 2010)

hey udo? komme aus Ku bin aber nur am WE vor Ort! Was fährst so? eher downhill, forstautobahnen oder eher CC mit viel Trailanteil! der Padersbergch liegt ja direkt vor deinen Füßen!


----------



## geländesportler (10. September 2010)

Hey sind letzte WE am Ochsenkopf a weng geradelt, und waren vom frängischen Gebirgsweg begeistert, sind zum Schluß oberhalb von Goldkronach rausgekommen! Weiß jemand ob der nördlich richtung hof auch so flowig ist? und in welche Richtung fährt man ihn am besten?


----------



## kudo (11. September 2010)

geländesportler schrieb:


> hey udo? komme aus Ku bin aber nur am WE vor Ort! Was fährst so? eher downhill, forstautobahnen oder eher CC mit viel Trailanteil! der Padersbergch liegt ja direkt vor deinen Füßen!



Servus geländesportler, das meiste forstautobahn bis hin zu CC. Padersbergch war ich noch nie , meine Revier geht mehr Richtung Görauer Anger , Kortigast , MagnusTurm.
Gruß Udo


----------



## Neudorfer (11. September 2010)

Hallo, 
also ich wohne in nem Dorf, ca. 5km vom Görauer Anger entfernt. Fahr aber am liebsten Trails. 
Oh mahn, jetzt les ichs erst! Magnusturm liegt vor meiner Haustür^^


----------



## kudo (11. September 2010)

Neudorfer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> also ich wohne in nem Dorf, ca. 5km vom Görauer Anger entfernt. Fahr aber am liebsten Trails.
> Oh mahn, jetzt les ichs erst! Magnusturm liegt vor meiner Haustür^^



wo gibt´s bei uns Trail´s -200 m ist für mich kein Trail. Welches Dorf meinst du . Neudorf bei Kasendorf? Ich komm aus dem Buchenland.
Und jedes Wochenende kann ich auch nicht zum Ochsen.


----------



## geländesportler (11. September 2010)

ja görauer anger ist der frankenweg als anfahrt nicht verkehrt, oben dann über die Ruine nacht niesten runter und dann wieder nach Neudorf hoch und ab ins Bärental. Von da dann wieder über Niesten und den Frankenweg zurück nach KU! mein tip für euch! wenn ihr es noch nicht kennt


----------



## Neudorfer (11. September 2010)

Ja, Neudorf bei Kasendorf. Leider gibts bei uns schon echt nicht viel trailartige Strecken, die auch bisschen länger sind. Jedoch bin ich ja ah noch Anfänger und kenn mich noch net soo gut aus.


----------



## TheMicha (13. September 2010)

Servus zusammen,

ich klinke mich als Kulmbacher auch mal hier ein.
Ich bin viel im Gebiet Rehberg, Flugplatz KU, Padersberg usw. unterwegs. An den Wochenenden aber auch oft am Oko und Schneeberg.

Warum ich eigentlich schreibe...
Mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, dass es am Döbraberg einen kleinen Park geben soll. Lohnt sich der Weg dorthin?
Schwerpunkt = Endurotouren

Gruß
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (14. September 2010)

schau mal hier vorbei
http://www.schwarzenbach-wald.de/Bike-Fun-Trails.231.0.html
extra nur wegen den fun trails würd ich persönlich nicht hinfahren.
dann schon lieber eine entsprechende mtb tour und den döbraberg eingebunden.
kannst auch mal bei frankenwaldtourismus im www schauen.
grüße 
eddi


----------



## sud (22. September 2010)

Mal schnell 2 Bilder von heute aus Livigno 














morgen abend geht´s weiter nach Brixen...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. September 2010)

Oh toll. Als ich dieses Jahr in Livigno war gabs da oben Schnee (Anfang August) 
Nächstes Jahr will ich auch so n Wetter!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (11. Oktober 2010)

War letztens mal am Döbraberg... da is ja dieses Jahr net viel passiert, oder?
Das Flatterband hängt immer noch gelangweilt im Wald. Die Trailführung
sieht aber recht interessant aus.

Na für dieses Jahr scheints ja gelaufen zu sein. Demnächst dürfen dann wohl
wieder die Sommerklamotten im Schrank verschwinden und die Wintersachen
raus


----------



## sepalot (11. Oktober 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> War letztens mal am DÃ¶braberg... da is ja dieses Jahr net viel passiert, oder?
> Das Flatterband hÃ¤ngt immer noch gelangweilt im Wald. Die TrailfÃ¼hrung
> sieht aber recht interessant aus.
> 
> ...



Ja, dann kannst am DÃ¶braberg als todesfitter und mutiger, wieder Downhillskiering machen î


----------



## Freeriderin (11. Oktober 2010)

Servus,
plane nächsten Samstag in der Kulmbacher Gegend eine Runde zu biken. Irgendwas flowiges Traillastiges. Kann mir wer was empfehlen? Kenn mich leider aber überhaupt net aus.


----------



## Freeriderin (13. Oktober 2010)

Tipps, gerne per pn 
Will am Samstag für 2/3 Std ab Kulmbach eine kleine MTB Tour machen.


----------



## huskyjogger (16. Oktober 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> War letztens mal am Döbraberg... da is ja dieses Jahr net viel passiert, oder?
> Das Flatterband hängt immer noch gelangweilt im Wald......



@ HauDraufWieNix: ich glaub mich erinnern zu können das kein vertragsabschluss  zu stande kam. im nachgang wurde dann die erste große bauaktion abgeblasen.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (16. Oktober 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ HauDraufWieNix: ich glaub mich erinnern zu können das kein vertragsabschluss  zu stande kam. im nachgang wurde dann die erste große bauaktion abgeblasen.



bedeutet das dann mehr oder weniger das Ende des Mountainbikeparks?? 

Um da wirklich Leute anzulocken (Potential is ja da) müsste schon noch 
mehr gemacht werden. Die paar Trails die es da jetzt gibt sind ja leider
recht mager... wenn ich da an Pfälzer Wald denke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (16. Oktober 2010)

servus,
das "richtige" bauen sollte eigentlich mit vertragsabschluss beginnen. von der gemeindeverwaltung bekam ich lediglich die mitteilung, das es mit dem vertrag probleme geben würde und deshalb die ganze sache ruht. das bezieht sich lediglich auf die "neue" strecke.
man müsste halt mal bei der gemeindeverwaltung anfragen was phase ist.

grüße eddi


----------



## Alexspeed (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann ja mal versuchen jemanden zu erreichen.

Schade das dieses Jahr nix zustande kam. UND Schade das am Döbraberg sonst nix geht. Höhenmeter sind ja gut vorhanden und genügend platz ist ja für alle da(Biker und Waldarbeiter,Förster). Leider sind die Waldis und Förstis gerne alleine in ihrer Welt des Waldes und möchten keine Leute drinnen sehen. Das geht mir so was von auf die nerven das diese Idioten nix kennen ausser ihren Wald und sich benehmen als wären sie zuHause.
Ich kann mich leider auf arbeit nicht wie zu Hause benehmen.
Das sind echt die letzten Volltrottel. Ich krieg n Hals wenn ich die Spacken sehe.

Naja nun gut, wenn ich se sehe werd ich mich eh mal auslassen, echt zu blöd nen umgestürzten Baum zu zerlegen, ohne meine ganzen Werkzeuge zu verschütten.

Schönes Wochenende noch, leider war heut echt so ein besch... Wetter das ich zu wenig lust hatte mal ne ausgiebige runde zu drehen.


----------



## tomu (20. Oktober 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> servus,
> das "richtige" bauen sollte eigentlich mit vertragsabschluss beginnen. von der gemeindeverwaltung bekam ich lediglich die mitteilung, das es mit dem vertrag probleme geben würde und deshalb die ganze sache ruht. das bezieht sich lediglich auf die "neue" strecke.
> man müsste halt mal bei der gemeindeverwaltung anfragen was phase ist.
> 
> grüße eddi



Passt wohl irgendwie zum Thema.
Auszug aus: http://www.frankenpost.de/nachrichten/naila/art2443,1357456
_Nicht zum ersten Mal wies Frank darauf hin, dass die Bereiche Freizeit und Tourismus, auch der Naherholungs-Tourismus, in der Döbrabergregion Chancen für Wachstum und Beschäftigung bieten. Für die Weiterentwicklung der Stadt Schwarzenbach am Wald spiele der Fremdenverkehr eine übergeordnete Rolle. Mit dem Mountainbike-Zentrum, dem Single-Trail-Parcours, dem Nordic-Walking-Zentrum und dem neuen Wanderwegenetz sei man auf dem richtigen Weg. Es gebe eine Reihe von Ideen zur besseren Vermarktung des Döbraberges, die es zu prüfen gelte. Frank nannte hier Stichworte wie die Zufahrt zum Döbraberg und einen Parkplatz. In Kürze solle ein Gespräch mit Gastronomen und Vermietern stattfinden, um das Thema in diesem Kreis zu diskutieren. "Wir müssen hier alle an einem Strang ziehen, und zwar Gastronomen, Gewerbe und Kommune. Nur gemeinsam können wir etwas erreichen", betonte der Bürgermeister._


----------



## vitello (23. Oktober 2010)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Leider sind die Waldis und Förstis gerne alleine in ihrer Welt des Waldes und möchten keine Leute drinnen sehen. Das geht mir so was von auf die nerven das diese Idioten nix kennen ausser ihren Wald und sich benehmen als wären sie zuHause.
> Ich kann mich leider auf arbeit nicht wie zu Hause benehmen.
> Das sind echt die letzten Volltrottel. Ich krieg n Hals wenn ich die Spacken sehe.



Du scheinst ja vornehmlich auch am liebsten ganz allein im Wald zu sein 
Vielleicht solltest du dir dein ganz persönliches Stück Wald kaufen oder pachten und nen Zaun drum rumbauen.


----------



## huskyjogger (24. Oktober 2010)

zum beitrag von alexspeed hätt ich auch noch was zu schreiben.
meinst du das ist so gut, wenn du über eine bestimmte gesellschaftsgruppe so deutlich negativ für jederman zugänglich urteilst?
die sitzen letztendlich am längeren hebel. evtl. hat ja einer "von denen" auch einen pc mit internetzugang und schaut hier ab und zu mal vorbei.
magst du 5 mal recht haben mit deiner meinung "über die". dienlich sind solche öffentlichen äuserungen der sache mit sicherheit nicht.

grüße eddi


----------



## Alexspeed (24. Oktober 2010)

Ich stehe auch dazu was ich sage!!!!

Wenn ich einen eigenen Wald hätte wäre würde ich mir freuen auf jeden Besucher der durch meinen Wald hüpft, rollt, fährt, fliegt, oder läuft. Hauptsache ist das kein Biologisch nicht abbaubarer Müll liegenbleibt.
Ich würde es begrüßen wenn alle ihren Spaß hätten und ich schließe Enduro-Motorrad-Fahrer nicht aus!!! Diese sind sogut wie nirgends gern gesehen!!!

Die Erde ist für alle da die Sie pfleglich behandeln.

Schönen Sonntag noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (25. Oktober 2010)

Ok, ich glaube du verstehst nicht ...werd morgen einfach mal deinen Garten mit ner Enduro umpflügen ..."die Erde is ja schließlich für alle da" ...ich werd auch keinen nicht biologisch abbaubaren Müll hinterlassen ...versprochen!

Warum auch immer meinst du auf fremden Eigentum deinen persönlichen Freiheitsgedanken ausleben zu wollen? Statt hier über Grünröcke und Andersdenkende einzuprügeln solltest du vielleicht einfach mal den Dialog suchen ...am besten BEVOR du jemand ander Eigentum zu "deinem" Spielplatz umbaust!

Lass das einfach mal auf dich wirken, denk drüber nach und setz es um oder auch nicht ...ich mag dazu auch gar nix weiter schreiben.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Oktober 2010)

Das Wochenende ist -  die Sonne scheint - sieht so aus als ob man
nochmal die heimischen Wälder ohne Eiszapfen genießen kann. Also 
wo geht's hin??

Werd' morgen mal Richtung Döbraberg schauen, und da a bisl rumeiern.


----------



## vitello (30. Oktober 2010)

Warum erst morgen  
Werd gleich "aufrüsten" für die MTB7 -Start in Köditz.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Oktober 2010)

Heute wollte ich mal in die andere Richtung - Waldstein ... Schneeberg.
Werd wohl gegen 13 Uhr loszischen, mal sehen was noch geht.
MTB 7 bin ich dieses jahr kein einziges Mal gefahren  hat 
irgendwie net geklappt.


----------



## vitello (30. Oktober 2010)

Waldstein/schneeberg/Oko wollten wir vielleicht morgen mal 

MTB7 bin ich schätzungsweise scho 10mal dies Jahr gfahrn ...ich kenn mittlerweile jeden Baum beim Vornamen  Macht aber trotzdem immer wieder Spaß.

Na dann viel Spaß im Fichtelgebirsch! 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Oktober 2010)

vitello schrieb:


> Waldstein/schneeberg/Oko wollten wir ....


wer ist wir? 

Leider hab ich nur max. 3 Stunden zeit.... das wird heute schon eng. Na
da gibts halt keinen Kuchen am Waldsteinhaus.


----------



## sud (30. November 2010)

Schnee


----------



## tomu (30. November 2010)

Lamitz? Mit grobem Helm?


----------



## huskyjogger (30. November 2010)

servus zusammen,
wollte mal in sachen handgelenk berichten.
letzte woche donnerstag wars soweit, endlich op-termin.
ende vom lied, hoffentlich: arthroskopie mit entfernung des ulnokarpalen komplexes (foto auf meiner seite).
jetzt 1 woche gipsschiene, dann noch 3-4 wochen belastungssteigerung und dann alles gut!?
grüße


----------



## paradisoinferno (3. Dezember 2010)

Na dann drück ich mal die Daumen, dass alles gut wird
Bisher sind mir OP´s dieser Art erspart geblieben, hoffentlich bleibts auch so.

Weiterhin gute Besserung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (4. Dezember 2010)

danke, 
warst du in den letzten schneefreien wochen ab und an im bereich hammermühle unterwegs?
grüße


----------



## sepalot (4. Dezember 2010)

hi eddi,

schön zu hören! dann kannst ja voll in die bikesaison 2011 starten 

grüße!


----------



## paradisoinferno (4. Dezember 2010)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> danke,
> warst du in den letzten schneefreien wochen ab und an im bereich hammermühle unterwegs?
> grüße



Da bin ich immer wieder ma unterwegs - ist sozusagen Bestandteil der Feierabendrunde^^.

Stübental-Mostrach-Fröschbrunn

Derzeit isses mir aber doch etwas zu kalt


----------



## huskyjogger (5. Dezember 2010)

@ sepalot: servus, hab mein hartteilmopede fertig und heimlich probe gefahren, 2011 kann kommen  grüße (geile bilder auf der homepage)
@ paradisoinferno: hätte gedacht wir sind uns mal übern weg gefahrn, hab aber nicht gegrüßt weil ich mir nicht sicher war. 
grüße


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Dezember 2010)

Erfolgreicher Abschluss 2010
Saisonabschlusstour 2010 der Bikefreunde in IBC Mountenbike Forum Frankenland â HaÃberge - Steigerwald
Die IBC Freunde trafen sich das zweite Jahr zur AbschluÃtour. So war eine rekordverdÃ¤chtige Beteiligung von 30 Mountenbiker am Start, demonstrierend dass dieses Event sich offensichtlich zu einem festen Bestandteil in der "dunklen Jahreszeit" mausert.
Der HÃ¶hepunkt in Dezember zum Abschluss der Saison sollte in dieses Jahr  wieder der Night - ritt sein.
     Treffpunkt war am Parkplatz mit Tischreservierungen fÃ¼r 30 Personen, das ganze    
 wurde schon Tage vor dem Start in Schweinfurter SchieÃhaus Reserviert. 
Die angenehmen Tage, an denen man lÃ¤ssig im kurzen, Muskelbetonenden Velodress die Berge hoch und runter brausen konnte sind nun wohl definitiv vorbei. Genau das konnten auch die sonst nicht so zimperlichen Mountainbiker des IBC Mountenbike Forum mit Winterlichen Temperaturen und Schneefall bei 10 grad minus an ihrer Saisonabschlusstour bestÃ¤tigen.  
Wenn alle normale Menschen am Abend im trautem Heim vor ihrem Ofen in aller Ruhe ihren wohlverdienten Feierabend genossen,  trafen sich ein paar Irre in der Dunkelheit und machen sich am Mittwoch den ersten Dezember an Winteranfang in die Schweinfurter  WÃ¤lderâ¦. mit dem Bikeâ¦ immer auf der Suche  so nach der nÃ¤chsten Erfahrung. 
Getreu dem Motto: âKette rechtsâ und âQuÃ¤l Dich du Sauâ Starteten 30 Biker zur eine NÃ¤chtlichen Runde um 18 Uhr. Vertreten darunter waren auch die Steigerwaldbiker Thomas und Mathias Rottmann aus Sand, Gerhard Langer Westheim, Werner Rausch Eltmann und Eberhard MÃ¼hlfelder Sand. 
Anforderungen von uns hierbei war eine gute Lichtanlage die deutlich fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken ausgelegt war, wie zum Beispiel eine Lampe fÃ¼r den Lenker und eine RÃ¼ckleuchte, am besten war noch eine Helmlampe, so war das ganze fÃ¼r den Nightreit perfekt. 
FÃ¼r den Ablauf folgte eine sehr grÃ¼ndliche Einweisung fÃ¼rs Nachtbiken von unser Guides Walter. Besonders das alle Teilnehmer zusammenbleiben, und aufeinander warten. Die Nightreit - Tour wurde im ruhigen Tempo gefahren, nur in den Anstiegen fuhr jeder dann seine eigene Geschwindigkeit.
Die Tour wurde so an der groÃen Teilnehmerschaft angepasst, knifflige Passagen auch Tipps zur Fahrlinie wurden von den Guide angekÃ¼ndigt. Gefahren wurde ein Mix aus Forstwege und Singeltrails.
Mit mehr als 30 Biken in der Nacht, das war schon eine tolle Veranstaltung. Das Bewusstwein der Sinne wurde in der Nacht viel SchÃ¤rfer abgestimmt auf der NatÃ¼rlichen Umgebung. 
Eine definitiv andere Erfahrung, wie bei Tageslicht, aber eine durchaus positive. Keine Probleme mit Wildschweine, fernab vom StraÃenverkehr fordert so eine Tour durch den nÃ¤chtlichen Wald alle Sinne. Neben der kÃ¶rperlichen Anstrengung fordert die Dunkelheit und der unebene Boden auch einiges an Konzentration
Das muss man einmal erleben, da kommt man nicht mehr von los versprochen!        Wir fuhren in erster Linie zum SpaÃfaktor, DrÃ¼ber hinaus reichte eine mittlere Kondition hier zur Teilnahme aus. Wobei man sein Rad blind beherrschen musste, denn im Dunkeln sieht man z.B. nicht gleich in welchen Gang man gerade fÃ¤hrt.  


TatsÃ¤chlich wurde die Jahresabschluss tour im mehr als knÃ¶cheltiefen Schnee zum Wintersportereignis pur. Die âBikeschneemÃ¤nerâ erwiesen sich jedoch auch hier wieder als Meister aller Schwierigkeiten und erreichten pÃ¼nktlich und vor den Eintritt der KÃ¤ltestarre das SchieÃhaus wo auch schon andere Sportkameraden warteten.
Die Guide Walter, Joschka und Erwin hatten einmal mehr fÃ¼r einen wÃ¼rdigen Saisonabschluss Tour gesorgt. So kamen wir am Abend um 19:30 am SchieÃhaus zurÃ¼ck,  anschlieÃend versuchte man dann den Mineralstoffhaushalt mit fester und flÃ¼ssiger Nahrung wieder ins Gleichgewicht zu bringen. 

Dabei wurde zurÃ¼ckblicken auf ein tolles Bike Saison Jahr 2010 mit vielen EindrÃ¼cken und HÃ¶hepunkten, auch fast keinen grÃ¶Ãeren UnfÃ¤llen. Allen die mit Ihrem Einsatz zu dieser gelungenen Abschlusstour beigetragen haben ergeht hiermit ein herzliches DankeschÃ¶n von den Steigerwaldbiker aus Sand. 

 Somit lieÃ man an diesen Abend die Abschlusstour 2010 behaglich ausklingen

http://www.steigerwaldbiker.de/home/index.htm








. 

.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (12. Dezember 2010)

Hat die IBC-Seite eine Fehlfunktion, oder wieso müllt der Heini mit der uninteressanten Geschichte das ganze Frankenforum zu?


----------



## Bike-Oldie (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo ihr Spielt wohl gehren mit euch selber, wie ich das Forum verstehe ist dies eine gemeinsame Plattform für alle Biker oder Bikerinnen. Euer benehmen ist unmöglich. So wie ich das bei euch Lese, schaut ihr nicht gerne über eueren eigenen Tellerrand. 

Gruß Eberhard


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Dezember 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Spielt wohl gehren mit euch selber, wie ich das Forum verstehe ist dies eine gemeinsame Plattform für alle Biker oder Bikerinnen. Euer benehmen ist unmöglich. So wie ich das bei euch Lese, schaut ihr nicht gerne über eueren eigenen Tellerrand.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Bitte keine pauschalen Beleidigungen an alle ("ihr") nur weil einer rummeckert.

Hab zwar schon länger nichts mehr hier gepostet, will mich aber trotzdem
mal wieder melden. Winter ists, das Fully steht Geputzt in der Ecke und
das Hardtail wird bei den aktuellen Temperaturen doch eher selten 
rausgeholt. Dafür hab ich jetzt mit dem Kite n neues Spielzeug fürn
Winter entdeckt


----------



## tomu (13. Dezember 2010)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Bitte keine pauschalen Beleidigungen an alle ("ihr") nur weil einer rummeckert.



*Ihr* sagt er, weil er den gleichen Beitrag in ungefähr 8 Threads gepostet hat und dort auch welche gemeckert haben.

In den Verhaltensregenl MTB News ist Cross Posting ausdrücklich unerwünscht. Scheint Ihm aber egal zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. Dezember 2010)

ist mir danach auch aufgefallen.... es gibt halt Leute die den Sinn eines Forums wirklich nicht begriffen haben


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (13. Dezember 2010)

Bike-Oldie schrieb:


> ... So wie ich das bei euch Lese, schaut ihr nicht gerne über eueren eigenen Tellerrand.
> 
> Gruß Eberhard



Wenn wir kindisch wären, würden wir in Zukunft jeden Nightride
im Steigerwaldforum posten - zum Glück sind wir nicht kindisch  !


----------



## tomu (31. Dezember 2010)

Heute nochmal die Spikes ausgefahren. In der Langenau sind einige Wege geschort.
Allen Frankenwäldlern einen guten Rutsch und ein unfallfreies 2011.


----------



## Neudorfer (31. Dezember 2010)

An gudn Rutsch und a gsunds neus Jahr wünsch ich euch aus Neudorf!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Dezember 2010)

tomu schrieb:


> Heute nochmal die Spikes ausgefahren.



 bei der Kälte! 

War vorgestern mal kurz unterwegs bei Sonne -9 Schatten -14 Grad, und im Wald kann man hier kaum fahren. 
Alles komplett zu... Bin dann nur auf der Straße gefahren  .

Muss doch noch Skifahren lernen.


----------



## sud (1. Januar 2011)

g´sunds neis !!


ey tomu, so ego-trip touren sind fei net gern gesehn 

deswegen hab ich des gleich mal nachgemacht 

Morgen wird so auf 11 Uhr was gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kulminator (1. Januar 2011)

Guuuds Neues wünsche ich allesamt. Ich hoffe, ihr seid gut reingerutscht. 

Dickes Lob an alle, die jetzt noch mit dem Bike unterwegs sind. Ich hab im Moment Riesenprobleme, mich aufs Bike zu bringen. Irgendwei bin ich im Moment viel lieber auf Brettern unterwegs... 

Wünsche euch allen einen guten Start und stets unfall- und defektfreie Fahrt...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (1. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Guuuds Neues wünsche ich allesamt. Ich hoffe, ihr seid gut reingerutscht.
> 
> Dickes Lob an alle, die jetzt noch mit dem Bike unterwegs sind. Ich hab im Moment Riesenprobleme, mich aufs Bike zu bringen. Irgendwei bin ich im Moment viel lieber auf Brettern unterwegs...
> 
> Wünsche euch allen einen guten Start und stets unfall- und defektfreie Fahrt...



Ebenso a gsunds neis!
Bin derzeit auch mehr mit meiner Ersatzdroge beschäftigt... demnächst mit
Brettern unter den Füssen


----------



## tomu (1. Januar 2011)

sud schrieb:


> g´sunds neis !!
> 
> 
> ey tomu, so ego-trip touren sind fei net gern gesehn
> ...


Hey mit dem leichten Wintertorque zählt das nicht. Ist zwar ziemlich sinnfrei den X hochzufahren/schieben nur um ihn dann nochmal runterzufahren hat aber trotzdem Spaß gemacht. 11:00 klingt gut! Würde ich glatt mitmachen. Was ist geplant?


----------



## huskyjogger (2. Januar 2011)

wünsche auch gut gerutscht zu sein!
bin seit 4 wochen mit sowas unterwegs, bild ist zwar aus 05.
übers woende kurze verschnaufpause. morgen um 4 gehts wieder los.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Januar 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> wünsche auch gut gerutscht zu sein!
> bin seit 4 wochen mit sowas unterwegs, bild ist zwar aus 05.
> übers woende kurze verschnaufpause. morgen um 4 gehts wieder los.



Da da wird dir die Arbeit so schnell nicht ausgehen. Gott sei Dank
funktioniert der Winterdienst bei uns ziemlich gut. So richtig schlecht
sind die Straßen eigentlich sehr sehr selten.
Notfalls muss mer halt doch noch Schlittenhunde halten.


----------



## KlanerZwerg (3. Januar 2011)

A gsunds neies a von mir. Ja mich gibts noch! 

Normalerweise bin ich sehr gern im Winter auf Schnee unterwegs, aber ich komm bei mir net a mal in den Wald hinein. Da liegt gut n halber Meter Schnee, sprich dieses Jahr wurde im Wald gar nicht geschort . Aber wenn ich die Bilder von euch, von Langenau anschau, wo geschort is, mmmh mal überlegen, ob ich es Bike ins Auto pack und dorthin fahr.


----------



## tomu (3. Januar 2011)

Hier noch ein paar Motivationsbilder, war ne schöne Tour!


----------



## huskyjogger (4. Januar 2011)

na dann sputet euch mal, ab donnerstag solls ja quasi frühling werden .
da gibts bestimmt wieder ordentlich schneebruch.


----------



## sud (8. Januar 2011)

Top Bedingungen heute (aber nur mit spikes)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. Januar 2011)

starkes Bild 
Heut war echt supi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (8. Januar 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> starkes Bild


 
Zustimmung


----------



## tomu (8. Januar 2011)

sud schrieb:


> Top Bedingungen heute (aber nur mit spikes)



Ich zitiere: so ego-trip touren sind fei net gern gesehn 
Hättst ja ma bellen können!


----------



## Neudorfer (9. Januar 2011)

Gutes Bild !


----------



## Kulminator (10. Januar 2011)

Frage an die Kenner: 'felssteig oswaldhöhe' --- wem sagt das was?


----------



## sepalot (10. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Frage an die Kenner: 'felssteig oswaldhöhe' --- wem sagt das was?


 
fürn Frankenwald sagt mir das nix, aber im Bereich Rheinhessen sagt mir zumindest Oswaldhöhe was (Darmstadt), hab ich mal was im Fernsehen aufgeschnappt.

lg
sepalot


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (10. Januar 2011)

felssteig oswaldhöh*l*e gibts auch...


----------



## sepalot (10. Januar 2011)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> felssteig oswaldhöh*l*e gibts auch...


 
na, wenn sich da net die Bikerkollegen aus der Fränkischen im Nachbarfred auskennen, dann weis ich net 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&page=7


----------



## Kulminator (11. Januar 2011)

X-Wejch-Fan schrieb:


> felssteig oswaldhöh*l*e gibts auch...





sepalot schrieb:


> na, wenn sich da net die Bikerkollegen aus der Fränkischen im Nachbarfred auskennen, dann weis ich net
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=494918&page=7



Hilfe, das check ich jetzt nicht. Ist das irgendwo im Fichtelgebirge?


----------



## sepalot (11. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hilfe, das check ich jetzt nicht. Ist das irgendwo im Fichtelgebirge?


 
Oswaldhöhle bei Muggendorf, nahe Ebermannsstadt, in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Und die Leute im Nachbarfred fahren in dieser Region sehr oft.

Was meinst DU den mit 'felssteig oswaldhöhe' oder felssteig oswaldhöhle'?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomu (11. Januar 2011)

Kulminator schrieb:


> Hilfe, das check ich jetzt nicht. Ist das irgendwo im Fichtelgebirge?



Schau mal ab Post 137
... als erstes musst mer durch die oswaldhö(h)len..


----------



## RolandMC (23. Januar 2011)

Bei der Oswaldhöhle geht einer der besten (und schwersten) Trails in unserem Trainingsgebiet vorbei.
Oben flüssig, dann sehr verblockt und steil, zum Nevenkitzel teilweise an einer Kante entlang.
Ich denke so S3 mit einigen lustigen Stellen.
Bis auf das erste kurze Stück alles nur im Schritttempo oder langsamer zu fahren.


----------



## Kulminator (8. Februar 2011)

RolandMC schrieb:


> Bei der Oswaldhöhle geht einer der besten (und schwersten) Trails in unserem Trainingsgebiet vorbei.
> Oben flüssig, dann sehr verblockt und steil, zum Nevenkitzel teilweise an einer Kante entlang.
> Ich denke so S3 mit einigen lustigen Stellen.
> Bis auf das erste kurze Stück alles nur im Schritttempo oder langsamer zu fahren.



sorry wegen der verspäteten Antwort. 
Das klingt ja seehr interessant (für bestimmte Leute natürlich). Kannste mir mal die genauen Koordinaten durchgeben?


----------



## sepalot (13. März 2011)

Zweiter Biketag für das WE ausgeführt . Endlich hats mal wieder geklappt, mitm Sven und dem Frank eine Runde zu drehen . Schöne Hometrails vom Sven abgescheckt. Runde ging von Wallenfels (wo der HauDraufWieNix mein Auto stehen gesehen hat, als er mit dem RR vorbei zischte ) über Zeyern, aufn schicken schnelle Trail runter nach Marktrodach. Rauf auf die Redwitzhöh und auf dem besten Trail, den ich da hinten jetzt kenne , runter nach Steinwiesen.​ 
Blick auf Friesen von der Redwitzerhöh aus. Schön am Kamm entlang und man kann mal links mal rechts runter schauen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.




​ 

Ja, wir haben uns alles lieb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 - biken verbindet. 




​ 

Späßle gemacht .




​ 

Blick ins Kulmbacher Land, Richtung Radspitze.




​ 










​ 










​ 

Der Frank musste dann leider gehen, da er noch zu einer Feier musste. Der Sven und ich sind dann nochmal hoch über Wallenfels und haben Sonne auf der Bank getankt und ein kleines kühles Blondes mit dabei gehabt (gesponsert vom Frank - dank dir ).




​ 
Dann, bevor die Sonne weg war, gings zum Abschluss in den letzten Trail . 




​ 
Was ich gar nicht gewohnt bin, dass im Frankenwald noch die Phase der Schneeschmelze ist. In und um Bayreuth ist alles Furztrocken (war jetzt fünf Mal fahren und musste das Bike nicht putzen, weil es nur eine Staubpatina hatte). Gestern waren Stellen dabei, da hat sich hinten und vorne einfach mal gar nichts mehr gedreht . Aber man fährt dann in die Ortschaft, wie die Vandalen und die zentimetergroßen Dreckstücke hauts in alle Richtungen von den Reifen .

Beine waren dann aber außer Funktion - Duschen war keine Option mehr - die Badewanne musste herhalten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.​ 
Ach war des heute geil, mal wieder nur im Trikot zu fahren (nach paar Meter Anstieg die Jacke in den Rucksack gepackt) - naja gute 14°C eben 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.​


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. März 2011)

na hauptsache der Helm am Lenker - net das sich des Bike noch verletzt 
war ja klar das heute die Sonne nimmer lacht... wenn ich mal des Bike raushol


----------



## sepalot (13. März 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> na hauptsache der Helm am Lenker - net das sich des Bike noch verletzt






HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> war ja klar das heute die Sonne nimmer lacht... wenn ich mal des Bike raushol


 
wärst lieber heute RR gefahren, dann häst gestern schönstes MTB-Wetter gehabt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. März 2011)

neeee gestern hatte ich Bock auf Straßenfräse. Und heut geh ich Biken 
Kannst ja auch nochmal nach WFels kommen.


----------



## sud (13. März 2011)

Mal schnell ein paar Bilder der letzten Tage:























so, jetzt noch ein Bier bestellen...


----------



## schu2000 (14. März 2011)

hallöle  meld mich nach laaaaanger zeit auch mal wieder hier 
war bike- (und auch party- *g*) technisch ein super wochenende, am samstag mit sebastian und frank, heute (also am sonntag  ) mit herrn haudraufwienix!!  das war denk ich der endgültige start in die bikesaison 2011, hoffentlich geht wieder öfter was zusammen! demnächst gehts gleich mal wieder nach todesnohe würd ich sagen


----------



## sepalot (14. März 2011)

yehaaaaa - der schu is back!


----------



## huskyjogger (15. März 2011)

servus schu, schön wieder mal was von dir zu lesen.

grüße eddi


----------



## KlanerZwerg (16. März 2011)

"Jaaaaaaaaaaa, er lebt noch, er lebt noch, erlebt noch, stirbt nie..."

Auch ich begürße unseren verlorenen Sohn wieder zurück!!!


----------



## schu2000 (16. März 2011)

neeeein ich bin net der holz-michl   aber ich leb noch, in der tat 

heut abend nen mini-nightride gemacht...schee woars...ungewohnt mal wieder im dunkeln nur mit einem lichtkegel vor einem zu fahren...und unterwegs hats dann natürlich angfanga zu regna.

helmlampe - check 




ausblick aufs nächtliche wallafels




so n nightride könnt mer doch mal im sommer machen wenns abends noch schön warm is?!? hatte ich letztes jahr schon mit frank vor, aber da kam dann alles etwas anders als erwartet


----------



## huskyjogger (17. März 2011)

servus sven, 
hab dir mal vor geschätzt 1000 monden ne e-mail zukommen lassen.
evtl. geht ja mal was zam an nem so. wenn du jetzt gar keinen plan hast, ging um tour von seibelsdorf über radspitz richtung zeyern...

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2011)

moin eddi,

hast Du da schon ne route? die strecke wird in gegenrichtung so ähnlich auch bei der mtb5 gefahren. können wir uns schon mal anschauen.
am wochenende will ich evtl. mal nach kc zum turm hochschauen wenns net zu sehr säut. tätst evtl. mal mitfahren?


----------



## huskyjogger (17. März 2011)

hät schon bock, muss mal lage dscheggn, meld mich heut abend nochmal. würd dir evtl. sonntag passen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2011)

sonntag klingt gut! irgendwann nachm mittagessen? ich werd mitm bike nach kc tingeln und unterwegs schon den ein oder anderen hügel mitnehmen, je nachdem wann ich daheim los fahr. vielleicht kann ich frank dazu überreden, mitzukommen. er is aber samstag abend so weit ich weiß auf nem geburtstag, könnt also schwierig werden


----------



## sepalot (17. März 2011)

siehe da, auf einmal solls am WE doch pünktlich wieder schön werden - statt Schneeschauer


----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2011)

jupp!! hier fehlt eindeutig der "gefällt mir"-button  bin im totalen gsichtsbuch-wahn


----------



## huskyjogger (17. März 2011)

servus zusammen,

@ sven: 
bin im sommer mit`m großen von kc nach fischbach- seibelsdorf- rauf zur radspitz und dann nach der wanderkarte zur- waldkapelle kirchbühl- von dort zur markgräflichen höhe- von dort führt ein "eingestrichener weg" nach zeyern, leider mussten wir beim anfang dieses pfades nach großfichtach ausweichen und wieder heimradeln (gewitter). ob das ein teil der mtb 5 ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
auf jeden fall war das eine gute nachmittagstour mit`m 9-jährigen.

sonntag nachmittag würde klar gehen,
wenn du mir bescheid gibst aus welcher richtung du kommst, würd ich ein stück entgegen kommen.
evtl. klappts ja beim frank.
wennsd losfährst kurze händi info? würde dann in gegenrichtung starten.

@ sepalot: wie fährt sich denn dein geist?

was vergessen? nö!
also, bis die tage


----------



## sepalot (17. März 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sepalot: wie fährt sich denn dein geist?


 
weiß ich nocht nicht, hatte noch keine Gelgenheit, da der PT noch nicht frei war  - bins nur mal 20 m vom Auto zur Haustür gefahren


----------



## Alexspeed (17. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> weiß ich nocht nicht, hatte noch keine Gelgenheit, da der PT noch nicht frei war  - bins nur mal 20 m vom Auto zur Haustür gefahren



Sieht ganz gut aus, denke mal die front muss noch tiefer für dicke jumps...

Soll das wirklich ein Dirtbike sein??? Ich dachte hier gibts nur Enduristen und Freerider und jetz doch was krasses???

Gibts den irgendwo in der Nähe ne Dirtbahn 4x Dual oder wenigstens ne Pumptrack????


----------



## schu2000 (17. März 2011)

'n amd 



huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sven:
> bin im sommer mit`m großen von kc nach fischbach- seibelsdorf- rauf zur radspitz und dann nach der wanderkarte zur- waldkapelle kirchbühl- von dort zur markgräflichen höhe- von dort führt ein "eingestrichener weg" nach zeyern, leider mussten wir beim anfang dieses pfades nach großfichtach ausweichen und wieder heimradeln (gewitter). ob das ein teil der mtb 5 ist, kann ich nicht sagen.
> auf jeden fall war das eine gute nachmittagstour mit`m 9-jährigen.



hört sich genau nach mtb5 in umgekehrter richtung an. bin ich zwar mindestens scho ewig nimmer gfahren, aber markgräfliche höhe sagt mir was (in normaler mtb5-richtung is davor glaub ich ne wirklich brutale steigung, bei der man fast mitm bike nach hinten umkippt), die waldkapelle glaub ich auch zu wissen wo die is. könn mer demnächst mal fahren, is ja ka weltreise 



> sonntag nachmittag würde klar gehen,
> wenn du mir bescheid gibst aus welcher richtung du kommst, würd ich ein stück entgegen kommen.
> evtl. klappts ja beim frank.
> wennsd losfährst kurze händi info? würde dann in gegenrichtung starten



gut, herrn p. werd ich noch informieren.
ich denk mal ich werd über rosslach - marktrodach fahren (schöner flowtrail richtung roudich), hoch richtung flugplatz und kreuzberg runter. könnten uns eventühl bei der kreuzbergklause treffen und gemeinsam runtercruisen. ich würd sagen ich peil an, dass mer uns spätestens gegen 2 treffen (wo auch immer)?!?

nachdem meine hometrails letztes wochenende scheinbar recht gut angekommen sind, hab ich ne kleine tour zusammengeklickt, in der so ziemlich alle angefahren werden. werden dann aber ca. 53km/1400 hömes. könn mer dann im sommer mal angehen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. März 2011)

Sonntag?? wär ich auch dabei!


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2011)

hmmm....wennst gegen 1 bei mir bist könn mer gemütlich richtung kronach tingeln und ich kann Dir unterwegs noch nen schönen trail zeigen  und in/bei kronach gibts dann auch noch n paar schöne weglein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. März 2011)

wenn du dann schon wach bist


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2011)

ich glaub des wochenend is net viel los, da komm ich a weng eher ins bett und dann auch früher wieder raus


----------



## huskyjogger (18. März 2011)

@ sepalot:
 is ja quasi a singlespeed, wennsd a ausgiebige tesfahrt gemacht hast geb mal bitte an fahrbericht ab. speziell über antrieb (übersetzung).
möchte sowas entweder an meinem duncon oder am da bomb montieren.

@ sven:
na da mach mer gar net lang rum, ich wart auf euch an der kreuzbergklause so auf 14:00 uhr.
die strecke von der radspitz richtung zeyern hab ich auf der karte rausgesucht, von der radspitz ab gehts halt nur noch abwärts, mehr oder weniger, nach der markgräflichen höhe sicherlich etwas mehr.
große tour wär schon was, hätt man alles mal beieinander.

zum schluss noch was für schu , sepalot  und frank  über schu ( bitte ausrichten).
an euch drei, schöne grüße  von meiner frau.

grüße eddi


----------



## sepalot (18. März 2011)

Alexspeed schrieb:


> Sieht ganz gut aus, denke mal die front muss noch tiefer für dicke jumps...
> 
> Soll das wirklich ein Dirtbike sein??? Ich dachte hier gibts nur Enduristen und Freerider und jetz doch was krasses???
> 
> Gibts den irgendwo in der Nähe ne Dirtbahn 4x Dual oder wenigstens ne Pumptrack????


 
danke für die Blumen. Dicke Jumps gibts erst mal net. Dirt ist nicht meine Richtung (der Laufradsatz würds halt net aushalten).

Dirtbike? Eigentlich nicht, ist ja ein 4X-Rahmen und hat somit die ganz normale Kettenstrebenlänge. Die Gesamtgeometrie ist halt ganz anders.






Wir fahren damit halt nur Pumptrack. Einfach weng rollen - weils Laune macht und man sich dabei prima auspauern kann. Sag halt mal jemand, dass du von unter 100 Meter Fahrradfahren schon voll im Ar... sein kannst .

Weils fürn PT verwendet wird halt Singlespeeder. Vielleicht bau ichs mal weiter als richtigen 4Xer auf. Ist aber nicht mein primäres Ziel, da es auch nicht meine Hauptbikerichtung ist.

In Hof gibts an "Secret"-Spot mit schönen Dirtlines. Dann kann man noch in Tauperlitz bei Hof fahren - wird gerade neu aufgebaut (Dirt). Motocross-Sportclub-Gelände am See. 

PT. Nix weltbewegendes. Aber wir haben letztes Jahr selber einen gebaut in Schwarzenbach an der Saale. Im Moment exisitiert halt ein Kurs. Ist aber noch genügend Potenzial und Platz für weitere Varianten (kommt bestimmt dieses Jahr mal wieder was dazu). Vorteil: Ist öffentlich und genehmigt, weil in Zusammenarbeit mit der Gemeindeverwaltung. Die hats Grundstück gestellt und wir durften drauf bauen. Ansonsten glaub in Pößneck und bei Oelschnitz gibts a Strecke, war ich aber noch nicht selber - nur die, die am PT mit gebaut haben.

4X ist glaub ich in Pößneck was. Ansonsten fahren wir halt auf der Hauseigenen Strecke beim Fischi (Johannes Fischbach) auf der Ranch - deshalb auch ein original Fischbach-Rahmen, oder bei Marienbad da hat der Adam Stasek eine Strecke.

Mir reicht aber PT. Fahren, chillen, grillen, fahren, ..... Rahmen war mehr, weil günstig und weil mir des polierte sehr gefallen hat und der rahmen sich gut auf der Strecke bewegen lässt. Eigentlich lässt sich ja mit jedem Hardtail aufm PT fahren - Hauptsache keine weiche Federung, die die Energie vom Pumpen auffrisst.


----------



## sepalot (18. März 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sepalot:
> is ja quasi a singlespeed, wennsd a ausgiebige tesfahrt gemacht hast geb mal bitte an fahrbericht ab. speziell über antrieb (übersetzung).
> möchte sowas entweder an meinem duncon oder am da bomb montieren.
> 
> ...


 
also wegen sonntag - da würd ich mich ja auch gern mit aufzwingen . bin denk ich wieder genesen . außerdem könnt ich dann wieder mal mitm Eddi und nan HDWN fahren .

@ sven: sag halt dem Frank, dass ich vielleich auch mit komm. dann könnt ihr drei schnellen voraus und der Frank und ich kommen als besenradler hintendrein gefahren .

@ Eddi: bitte die besten grüße an deine frau und die kidz retour 

           ja ist singlespeeder: vorne normales mittleres kettenblatt (22 zähne) und hinten 15 zähne. wenn ich mal gefahren bin, sag ich dir schon mal bescheid.


----------



## huskyjogger (18. März 2011)

dank von frau und jongs.

wär ja dann ne ganze horde unterwegs om sündouch, cool.
würd mich dann auch der besenabteilung beimischen.

allgemein gefragt.
lucas nervt ein bischen, er will mal wieder zum o`kopf. ab wann macht`s denn sinn, so wetter und bodenverhältnissmäßig?
grüße eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2011)

guten abend die herrschaften 

schöne grüß zurück auch von frank und mir!
des kb is glaub ich eher a 32er...22er is kleines kb 
wird ja dann echt a ordentlicher trupp am sonntach. vielleicht seh ich sascha (der letztes jahr auch mal dabei war) heut amds im kitsch und kann na dazu überreden, mitzukomma. hab ihm die woche schon mal bei fb gschrieben, aber da hat er noch abgewunken, es gibt bockbier des wochenend, des beißt sich wohl a weng mitm biken  er hat sich übrigens a speci enduro gekauft  

am ochsenkopf nimmt der lift nach aktuellen informationen ab 23.4. wieder biker mit. im moment machts denk ich eh noch kan sinn wegen schnee.


----------



## huskyjogger (18. März 2011)

richt ich aus
hab ich also letzten sonntag doch richtig gesehen.
sascha aufm speci braun/gold?!
aber der kennt an immer net, weil er so schnell is.
14:00 uhr klause+/- a paar minudn?


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2011)

jupp des könnt er gewesen sein.
ja ja...aber rumjammern er muss erst wieder fit werden und mitm neuen bike is bergauf so anstrengend weils a ganzes stück schwerer is


----------



## huskyjogger (18. März 2011)

der is mit mindestens wenn nicht noch mehr km/h über die lgs gsaust.


----------



## sepalot (18. März 2011)

schusti, du hast natürlich recht - ist a 32er Kettenblatt .

wo solln ich hinfahrn zum treffen am sonntag?


----------



## schu2000 (18. März 2011)

wie Du willst - entweder Du startest in kronach bei eddie oder fährst ab wallenfels ein paar extra kilo- und höhenmeter mit


----------



## sepalot (18. März 2011)

Herrdraufwienix wird ab Helmetz kommen und wird bei dir vorbeifahren denk ich?!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Herrdraufwienix wird ab Helmetz kommen und wird bei dir vorbeifahren denk ich?!



rischtisch! Pack den Kram Vormittag ins Auto und mach mich dann so
gegen halb eins aufn Weg.


----------



## sepalot (19. März 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> rischtisch! Pack den Kram Vormittag ins Auto und mach mich dann so
> gegen halb eins aufn Weg.


 
wie ins Auto?  
wie unfit bist du denn?  
sowas is man von dir ja gar nicht gewohnt! 
und dann noch, wo wir so a minitour (für dich - für mich net ) fahren


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. März 2011)

muss erstmal wieder Grundlagen aufbauen. Runterfahren wär net des
Thema, aber dann entspannt wieder heimrollen... immer langsam in
die neue Saison starten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (19. März 2011)

ah ok 

also ich komm nach wallafels, wenn ich rechtzeitig hier wegkomm. wenn net, dann verlagerts sich immer weiter richtung kronach


----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2011)

hab gestern unter einsatz meiner leber bei sascha noch n bissl überzeugungsarbeit geleistet  er schaut dass er mitkommt, evtl. klinkt er sich später ein, je nach zustand 
frank hat sich auch ganz zuversichtlich angehört.
also dann morgen um eins bei mir aufm parkplatz...und jetzt fertig machen und ab aufs bike


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. März 2011)

und zurück vom Höllental... an manchen Schildern kann man einfach
nicht vorbeifahren...


----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2011)

haha  das ist ja ne regelrechte einladung


----------



## huskyjogger (19. März 2011)

servus zusammen,
ich gehe mal davon aus das, wenn ich morgen so um 2h nach 12:00 mitteleuropäischer zeit an der kreuzbergklausn warte, dann aus grob nördlicher richtung eine bestimmte anzahl radlgeiler dybn kummd, die sich dann rollender weise richtung cranach turm weiterbewegt.
da nun seit geraumer zeit die fondana offn hot, bestünde doch die möglichkeit, pousender weise vor der selbigen vorzufahren und die erhitzten körper von innen nach ausen durch einnahme einer bestimmten menge speiseeis, das dort in manigfaltigen geschmacksrichtungen angeboten wird, zu kühlen.
eine grundvoraussetzung für dieses vorhaben wäre natürlich, sämtliche schlammlöcher auf den vorherigen weglein zu durchqueren.

in freudiger erwartung eines hoffentlich saugeilen radlsonntagnachmittags mit gleichgesinnten mitgliedern dieses forums

eddi


----------



## schu2000 (19. März 2011)

spinnst Du?? erst hartes training und des willst dann durch eis essen wieder kaputt machen??




bin dafür


----------



## huskyjogger (19. März 2011)

habe doch lediglich euer wohlbefinden im sinn.

Ihr müsst ja noch das gaaanze laaange stück zurück in den nordöstlichen landkreis radln. 
wie soll das denn gehen ohne stärkung.
auserdem ham die die doch a sportlereis, quasi null kalorien. hat irgendwas mit einem itlienischen nudelgericht gemeinsam. name ?!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> wie ins Auto?
> wie unfit bist du denn?
> sowas is man von dir ja gar nicht gewohnt!
> und dann noch, wo wir so a minitour (für dich - für mich net ) fahren



außer du fährst mich mit Bike wieder heim  dann würd ich evtl 
nach WFels runterradeln... Aber wer weiss wieviel tausend HM
heute gefahren werden  so a Eis will ja auch wieder rausgefahren
werden


----------



## sepalot (20. März 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> außer du fährst mich mit Bike wieder heim  dann würd ich evtl
> nach WFels runterradeln... Aber wer weiss wieviel tausend HM
> heute gefahren werden  so a Eis will ja auch wieder rausgefahren
> werden


 
könn ma machen - vorausgesetzt du nimst was mit, um das vorderrad raus zu machen. was hast du Schnellspanner, Schraubsteckachse ala RS oder alles Inbusverschraubt wie bei Fox ? Was hat da Bionicon gemacht? 

Aufgestanden: check 
Biker motiviert: check 
Temp. wieder knapp über 0°C: check 
Klickies montiert: check 
Luft aufgepumpt am Hinterrad: check 
2. Mal Luft aufgepumpt hinten: check 
Schlauch gewechselt hinten: check 
Schlauch wieder raus: check 
festgestellt, dass eine 5 mm lange äußerst stabile spitze Dorne mitten im Mantel steckt (von letzet Woche bei der trailpflege mitm Schuster ): check 
Dorne sitzt äußerst fest: check 
Dorne trotzdem rausoperiert: check 
3. Schlauch seit gestern Nachmittag drin: check 
Sonne: check 
Canon im Rucksack: check 
trotz dem ganzen Scheiß immer noch motiviert: check 

Man so an Stress hatte ich ja seit Zeiten nichte mehr. Seit nicht mal 24h meinen Schlauchnotbestand aufgebraucht, da letztes Jahr keine einziger gebraucht wurde .

Freu mich dann schon auf später .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. März 2011)

ok dann schau ich mal was ich mach. Is ja keine Steckachse und Werkzeug is eh immer am Mann.

Dann müsst ich aber auch langsam lostigern, brauch ja mitm Bike ne gute Std. bis WFels. Na erstma was essen


----------



## sepalot (20. März 2011)

So, war doch heute wieder a schicke Runde auf den Frankenwaldtrails . Im Großen und Ganzen hat ja doch die Sonne rausgeschaut.​ 
Fotos, bis auf die paar verwackelten gibts nicht von der Tour - die pure Freude am Fahren heute .​ 
Am Cranachturm runter.




​ 




​ 




​ 




​ 
Das Bike hat mal wieder ne andere Farbe bekommen .




​ 
... und ich wundere mich auf den letzten Kilometern von Kronach nach Wallenfels, warum die Schaltperformance auf den kleinen Ritzel so schlecht ist .




​ 
Kaffee und Erdbeerkuchen in Kronach .​


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. März 2011)

[ame="http://vimeo.com/21267534"]http://vimeo.com/21267534[/ame]

dafür noch n paar bewegte Bilder


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2011)

yes, geil wars heut!! ein schönes kleines trailfeuerwerk, nur an der befahrung der kronacher innenstadt sind wir gescheitert  cappu und kuchen gabs aber trotzdem 

vielen dank alllen beteiligten!! 
wer is nächsten sonntag mit dabei?


----------



## Tobi555 (21. März 2011)

@HauDraufWieNix
Geiles Video! Wo find ich denn in etwa die erste Abfahrt auf dem Video!
Schaut äußerst gschmeidig aus. 
Grüssle


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (21. März 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> wer is nächsten sonntag mit dabei?



Skiurlaub fällt aus! Mein Skilehrer hat sich abgemeldet, und für nen
Privatkurs will ich keine 150 Eur. zahlen (zumindest nicht im Frühling).
Also bin ich Sonntag noch hier, muss allerdings abends dann nach Ösiland
fahren... sollte also spätestens gegen 17 Uhr los.

@Tobi555: Trails werden hier nicht verraten, nur am Hinterrad eines
erfahrenen Guides kriegt man die zu sehen  
Ich weiss es gar nicht genau... der schu2000 kennt sich da aus... wir
sind nur hinterhergefahren. Irgendwo bei Marktrodach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (21. März 2011)

servus an de jongs!

@ HDWN: 
wie geil is denn das vid geworden, alter spitz man! lob und anerkennung.
gleich noch a gschmeidige stubnmusi beigefügt, geht scho steil!

@sepalot:
wir ham dir doch am turm scho gsacht: tu den wald aus der schaltung raus

@ schu: seit ihr heimwärts zufällig von der rennersberger linde richtung zeyern runtergefahren?

@tobi555:
in welcher ecke des landkreises bist den du beheimatet?
hast ja ein paar smarte pics von der ködel, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


sonntag werd ich wohl mit meinen jongs radln gehen.
evtl. mach ich radspitz, muss aber wetter echt top sein.

grüße an alle und dank für den tollen saison oupener gestern


----------



## schu2000 (21. März 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ schu: seit ihr heimwärts zufällig von der rennersberger linde richtung zeyern runtergefahren?



nöö heimwärts sind wir im tal geblieben 

is eh erst montag, wegen sonntag könn mer dann noch a paar tage warten. erst mal die arbeitswoche rumbringen...


----------



## huskyjogger (21. März 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> is eh erst montag, wegen sonntag könn mer dann noch a paar tage warten. erst mal die arbeitswoche rumbringen...


 
von mir aus könnt schon freitag sein


----------



## schu2000 (21. März 2011)

bei dem wetter könnt die ganze woch noch wochenend sein


----------



## playbike (21. März 2011)

*


----------



## Tobi555 (21. März 2011)

@HauDraufWieNix
Habs mir schon fast gedacht, dass diese Geheimtrails nicht verraten werden.  Aber falls keine waghalsigen Aufnahmeprüfungen bestanden werden müssen, (und ihr bergab ab und an mal auf mich warten würdet) könnte ich evtl. bei einem eurer nächsten Ausflüge mal mit reinschnuppern. 

@huskyjogger
Richtisch! Bilder sind unter anderem von der Ködel. Die Pfütze liegt mir qusi zu Füßen. Kumm aus Neufich!


----------



## schu2000 (21. März 2011)

einfach mal mitfahren wenn mer wieder was ausmachen, ein teil von uns startet sowieso in wallfenfels


----------



## huskyjogger (23. März 2011)

@ tobi555:

wie der schu scho gschriem hot einfach einloggn, da kann jeder mit.
bei uns kommt jeder mit und gewartet wird eh.
die rülpsn die wir fahrn ham wir doch nur zum bousn für die fondana.

grüße


----------



## huskyjogger (23. März 2011)

servus die herrn,

hey sven kannst mich mal wissen lassen wo das vid vom HDWN entstanden ist?

grüße


----------



## sepalot (23. März 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> servus die herrn,
> 
> hey sven kannst mich mal wissen lassen wo das vid vom HDWN entstanden ist?
> 
> grüße


 
bin zwoar ka schu - hob dir aber drodzdem a mail g'schiggd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (23. März 2011)

super, danke


----------



## huskyjogger (23. März 2011)

@sepalot:
 nobel, nobel so ist das ja ein kinderspiel, danke nochmal

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (23. März 2011)

hat sich dann wohl erübrigt


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. März 2011)

Esst mal alle brav eure Teller leer damit's am WE net ganz so kalt wird


----------



## sepalot (23. März 2011)

@ eddi: na bitte
@ hdwn: an mir liegts net


----------



## huskyjogger (24. März 2011)

guten morgen,

@ sven: war halt der sepalot schneller.

@ sepalot: muss mal schaun ob ich die daten in mein garmin oder navilock reinpopeln kann.

sonntag hamse besser gemeldet


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. März 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> sonntag hamse besser gemeldet



will ich mal schwer hoffen!


----------



## huskyjogger (24. März 2011)

für sonntag mal ganz entspannte wetterlage gemeldet.
hat jemand schon pläne?
werd wohl mit meinen zwei großen touren, wenns wetter gut wird wolln se radspitz-zeyern angehn.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. März 2011)

ausser abends nach Ösiland fahren hab ich keine Pläne. Muss also spätestens um 17 Uhr los damit ich net zu spät ankomm'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (24. März 2011)

mein großer hat sich grad abgemeldet, besucht lieber opa.
da warens nur noch zwei.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. März 2011)

und kann sich jemand für Sonntag begeistern? Sonst roll ich
mal wieder Richtung Waldstein, und schau mal ob der Teufel sein
Tisch wieder abgeräumt hat.


----------



## sepalot (25. März 2011)

Sonntag ist der einzige Tag dieses WE, wos net klappt , weil Geburtstagsfeier am Nachmittag.

Aber schau doch mal an Woldstaa , ob der Schnee jetzt dort scho soweit weg ist .


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. März 2011)

da muss ich dann aber alleine rauftigern. Aber das wirds dann wohl werden.
Vielleicht kann man ja schon zum See runterdüsen


----------



## sepalot (25. März 2011)

bitte bitte bitte


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2011)

also von mir aus könn mer am sonntag a paar meterchen fahren. morgen weiß i noch net ob und wie und wann ich zeit hab. außerdem hab ich mir beim cappu-schlürfen letzten sonntag ein bissl ne kleine erkältung geholt, vielleicht pausier ich morgen noch bzw. geh anderweitig n bissl sporteln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (25. März 2011)

aaallllsssoooo,

der große geht jetzt trotzdem mit.
werden am späten vormittag starten, da ja der weg das ziel ist, wolln wir über gifting ins kremnitztal zur effeltermühle und evtl. noch ein stück weiter.
für sonntag ist trocken und sonne mit um die 8 grad gemeldet, müsste also was werden.
grüße eddi

@ schu: wir hätten halt doch auf HDWN hören solln und den tisch auf die andere straßenseite stellen solln.


----------



## sepalot (25. März 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ schu: wir hätten halt doch auf HDWN hören solln und den tisch auf die andere straßenseite stellen solln.




bin auch bis Dienstag mit ner Rotznaße rumgelaufen


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2011)

hmmm kremnitztal das is natürlich landschaftlich herrlich  da ist am schönsten bei der effeltermühle oder n stück weiter hinten einsteigen und dann flussabwärts. wenn ich mich recht erinnere, geht von teuschnitz ein schöner trailiger (einfach und flowig) weg runter richtung finkenmühle (mtb3 in gegenrichtung).
aber später vormittag, ob ich da schon wach bin


----------



## sepalot (25. März 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> hmmm kremnitztal das is natürlich landschaftlich herrlich  da ist am schönsten bei der effeltermühle oder n stück weiter hinten einsteigen und dann flussabwärts. wenn ich mich recht erinnere, geht von teuschnitz ein schöner trailiger (einfach und flowig) weg runter richtung finkenmühle (mtb3 in gegenrichtung).
> aber später vormittag, ob ich da schon wach bin


 
da bin ich auch noch nicht rumgekraucht


----------



## huskyjogger (25. März 2011)

servus zusammen,

hab gleichmal die karte studiert. in der tat, von teuschnitz geht ein wanderweg zur finkenmühle runter. erst waldautobahn, dann eingestrichener weg, dann müsste man übern berg "gehren wald" zur effelter mühle. von der finkenmühle geht ein eingestrichener weg entlang der kremnitz, bei der effeltermühle führt der doberbach vorbei. hab ich was verwechselt.
wär ja die bessere routenwahl, gepflegt in fließrichtung gen kc.
mit den jongs aber happig, kc-teuschnitz-kc.
muss mal looken ob am sonntag vormittag ein bus nach teuschnitz fährt der evtl. räder duldet.


----------



## huskyjogger (25. März 2011)

müssten mit der bahn nach steinbach am wald (räder kein problem und kostenlos) und dann rüber nach teuschnitz. zwischen 11:00 und 12:00 geht einer, der würde uns passen, muss halt alles kindertauglich sein.


----------



## Tobi555 (25. März 2011)

Ich bin am Mittwoch im Grümpeltal, Wilhelmsthal, Effelter, Hubertushöhe und den Käffern da in der Gegend unterwegs gewesen. Da war in den Tälern an manchen Ecken noch einiges an Schnee und Eis gelegen und dementsprechend die Wege noch sehr tief. Kannst ja eventuell mal berichten, ob die Sonne in den vergangenen Tagen die letzten Winterüberbleibsel eliminiert hat. 
Den Trail von der Finkenmühle nach Teuschnitz hochzufahren sollte ein Stückchen anspruchsvoller sein, als abwärts. Nach unten auf jeden Fall kindertauglich.
Die MTB3 hat noch einen langen Wurzeltrail, der sich entlang dem Kremnitztal bewegt und bei der Kremnitzmühle endet. Das ist aber wieder eine andere Richtung, glaube ich.


----------



## schu2000 (25. März 2011)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Den Trail von der Finkenmühle nach Teuschnitz hochzufahren sollte ein Stückchen anspruchsvoller sein, als abwärts. Nach unten auf jeden Fall kindertauglich.



bergab machts aber mehr spaß  auch wenns da runter eher einfach und fluffig is


----------



## Tobi555 (25. März 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> bergab machts aber mehr spaß  auch wenns da runter eher einfach und fluffig is


 
Stimmt, nach unten kommt sicherlich mehr Spaß auf.
Aber falls der Nachwuchs nicht spurt, würde ich von unten nach oben fahren.


----------



## huskyjogger (26. März 2011)

danke für die tipps, an der kremnitz geht ein wanderweg entlang, wird wohl der sein den du meinst tobi555.
der sven kennt ja die bergabvorliebe vom lucas und elias mags auch lieber einfach.
wenns klappt gibts fotos und streckenzustandsbericht.
was geht bei euch so?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KlanerZwerg (26. März 2011)

War gestern mal kurz unterwegs. Mit anschließenden Asphaltgespurte zum Ausdaueraufbau, war zwischen Schwarzenbach und Naila auf dem neuen Radweg.
Im Wald zwischen Froschbach und Straßdorf liegt noch ordentlich Schnee, bzw. sehr tiefvermatschte Wege. Vor zwei Wochen war ich um den Spitzberg rum unterwegs und musste mal kurz durch den Schnee stapfen auf der Nordseite, manmanman hab ich geflucht

Heute nix.

Morgen wieder ne kurze Runde zum Ausdaueraufbau.
Demnächst werd ich mal schauen ob ich bei euch a mal mitfahren kann. Ihr habt ja scho geschreibselt, dass ihr auf die etwas Langsameren wartet.


----------



## Tobi555 (26. März 2011)

KlanerZwerg schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja scho geschreibselt, dass ihr auf die etwas Langsameren wartet.


 
Joa, die Kolleschen haben geschrieben, dass sie auf uns Langsameren warten würden. Ich hab aber ihr Video vom letzten Ausritt genau analysiert. Bei Minute 3:15 ist sehr schön zu erkennen, "Den letzten beißen die Hunde!" 

Ich werde mal morgen wahrscheinlich Teile der MTB4 abfahren. (Wolfesgrün, Langenau, Geroldsgrün und die Gegend da)
Mal schauen, wie es da so ausschaut nach dem Winter. 

Grüssle


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. März 2011)

Tobi555 schrieb:


> Bei Minute 3:15 ist sehr schön zu erkennen, "Den letzten beißen die Hunde!"



ja der war klasse, hatte schon gedacht das er gleich in die Speichen
springt 

Ich kann morgen jedenfalls net runter nach WFels kommen... Auto is
in der Werkstatt und ich hab als Ersatzauto son Stufenheck Passat
bekommen (dafür mit Vollausstattung 170 PS DSG  ) Das wird a
Spaß nach Ösiland damit.

Werde dann morgen falls noch a bisl Kraft in die Beine is wohl hier 
ne kleine Runde drehen... merk jetzt so langsam das ich die letzten
Tage dauern unterwegs war... wird Zeit für ein-zwei Tage Pause.


----------



## schu2000 (26. März 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ja der war klasse, hatte schon gedacht das er gleich in die Speichen springt



hätt mich aber interessiert, ob des hundegeschnetzeltes gegeben hätt oder ob die speichen doch nachgegeben hätten 



> Ich kann morgen jedenfalls net runter nach WFels kommen... Auto is
> in der Werkstatt und ich hab als Ersatzauto son Stufenheck Passat
> bekommen (dafür mit Vollausstattung 170 PS DSG  )



das heißt wir machen morgen ne motorisierte tour durchn frankenwald?? 


ich meld mich für morgen eh ab. die erkältung is noch net so richtig weg, außerdem steht ne lange nacht bevor  sollten wohlbefinden und wetter morgen passen, dann werd ich kurzfristig ne kleine runde drehen.

außerdem möchte ich zu protokoll geben, dass ich mein kleines gelbes so was ähnliches wie geputzt hab (im großen und ganzen nur auf sicht  ), antrieb mal gscheit sauber gemacht, neue kette, gabel geserviced...da fällt mir grad noch auf der weiße lenker muss weg


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. März 2011)

sieht gut aus... muss nur noch die Leitungen kürzen und wieder
befüllen. Dann brauch ich nur noch a Gabel und das ganze is
wieder Fahrbereit


----------



## sepalot (27. März 2011)

@ Sven: mach das Bild weg, des is doch nur a Fake 

@ HDWN: Na, da hast dir ja doch eine geholt  - was machst jetzt mit der, die du hast, aber seit dem doofen Tag damals nimmer funktioniert?

@ all: war gestern mal hier um Bayreuth unterwegs: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8149933&postcount=2806


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. März 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> @ HDWN: Na, da hast dir ja doch eine geholt  - was machst jetzt mit der, die du hast, aber seit dem doofen Tag damals nimmer funktioniert?
> 
> [/URL]



die Pin ich mir an die Wand - selbst Magura hat die nicht mehr hinbekommen.
Und die hatten die komplett zerlegt und neu gedichtet. 

Aber die neue jetzt  
Hoffentlich bleibt se schleiffrei - sieht jetzt zumindest ziemlich gut aus!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. März 2011)

hat noch jemand ne 160er Gabel rumliegen die er nicht mehr braucht?


----------



## huskyjogger (27. März 2011)

hier mal ein paar fotos unserer heutigen tour:
warten auf den zug 




super strecke, wetter ok, luft a bissla frisch




dieser schneebruch kostete uns 30 minuten und ne menge nerven




zum abschluss an ädbeekung vom frack




im großen und ganzen eine runde sache, strecke ok. lucas musste mit seinen 6 gängen ganz schön kämpfen, vor allem auf den wiesenwegen.
im sommer sicher etwas bunter, dafür ab teuschnitz bis gifting keine leudsn.
unterwegs warn wir von 11:00-16:30
 im fotoalbum gibts mehr bilder

grüße eddi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (27. März 2011)

na, da hab ihr ja eine schöne Halbtagestour gehabt


----------



## huskyjogger (28. März 2011)

@ sepalot:jepp, ganz entspannt. von steinbach bis teuschnitz 3 moderate steigungen und dann nur noch gefälle. unter sportlichen gesichtspunkten eher was zum gasgeben und ausdauer bolzen.


----------



## sepalot (28. März 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ sepalot:jepp, ganz entspannt. von steinbach bis teuschnitz 3 moderate steigungen und dann nur noch gefälle. unter sportlichen gesichtspunkten eher was zum gasgeben und ausdauer bolzen.


 
genau was für mich


----------



## huskyjogger (28. März 2011)

bei dem schneebruch wäre sogar noch eine tragepasage mit dabei .

suche einen ziemlich breiten, geraden lenker (gebraucht?!)


----------



## geländesportler (31. März 2011)

Servus miteinander,
mal ne frage, schon einer dieses Jahr die Steinachklamm, Mühlenweg (Stanich) gefahren, bzw. befahrbar? Oder ziemlich viele umgefallene Bäume, etc.?? Einer nen Plan

Danke scho mal 
Gruß Matze


----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2011)

Sascha fragt grad, ob mer am Sonntag ne Runde drehen?  jemand bock?? Vorschlag Steinwiesener Trails unsicher machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. April 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Sascha fragt grad, ob mer am Sonntag ne Runde drehen?  jemand bock?? Vorschlag Steinwiesener Trails unsicher machen



wär ich sofort dabei. Muss aber erstmal sehen ob ich morgen wieder aufs
Bike kann - war gestern beim Doc und muss heute erstmal bikefrei bleiben    
Wenn es morgen gehen sollte komm ich mit


----------



## schu2000 (2. April 2011)

wieso was hat denn der böse onkel doc mit Dir gemacht??


----------



## huskyjogger (2. April 2011)

wann würds denn wo losgehn tun?
hätt ja mal bock meinem kleinen harten  die große weite welt around stounwisen zu zeigen.

@ HDWN: ist das mit der gabel noch aktuell?


----------



## Tobi555 (2. April 2011)

Also wenns zeitlich passt (und sich die Beine vom heutigen Ausritt erholen), könnt ich auch mal runter schauen.


----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2011)

Guten morgen 
Also ich tät vorschlagen treffpunkt irgendwann so um 1, halb 2, 2 in wallafels?


----------



## huskyjogger (3. April 2011)

meld mich mal wieder ab 
1. halsschmerzen
2. fieber
3. handgelenk mal wieder in schiene

macht mal ein paar bildla, das ich an richtign grimma griech 

@sven: erst ins bett, oder schon auf?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. April 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> @ HDWN: ist das mit der gabel noch aktuell?



ja



schu2000 schrieb:


> wieso was hat denn der böse onkel doc mit Dir gemacht??



das willst du net wirklich wissen 
Hat aber gemeint ich das er nix dagegen hat wenn ich radeln geh...
wenn's funktioniert.

Werd dann mal ne kleine Runde mitm MTB probieren... falls es net klappt
kann ich zumindest kurzfristig abbrechen... bis zum nächsten Mal dürfte 
dann alles wieder tiptop sein.


----------



## Tobi555 (3. April 2011)

Ich klinke mich auch aus.
Nutz den freien Tag und mach mich gleich mal auf den Weg Richtung Rennsteig. Ein paar KM und HM sammeln, damit ich im Sommer einigermaßen vernünftig über die Berch zum großen Teich komm. 
Wünsche alle eine gschmeidige Ausfahrt!
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## sepalot (3. April 2011)

also, dass der Sveniorno und vielleich der Sascha nicht alleine rumgurckn müssen , würd ich mich nach Wallafels aufraffen . Vielleicht ist der Frank ja auch am Start .

Würd 1400 reichen?


----------



## schu2000 (3. April 2011)

hmm also wenn das so is...frank hat sich auch geziert, mitzufahren, ich klink mich auch aus, werd später vielleicht ne kurze runde drehen. aber jetzt is mir erst a weng nach in der sonne schmoren 

@eddi: heut früh grad heim gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. April 2011)

Da war der Schu2000 mal wieder faul, hmmm?

Dafür war ich mal kurz am Waldstein...Trails sind Schnee- aber leider 
nicht immer Baumfrei. Aber Teufelstisch is gut zu fahren. Hab dann
aber nur die kleine Runde gemacht und bin wieder zurück. Scheint doch
wieder alles heil zu sein...also kommendes WE mal schauen.


----------



## huskyjogger (3. April 2011)

@ sven: halb sechs in die furzmulde. des glaub ich das du da lieber sonnenbaden tun willst.
@ tobi555: kannste mal kurze streckeninfo geben?


----------



## sepalot (3. April 2011)

der schu war heut denk ich weng eisdielenposen mitm bike 

der helmetzer war also am woldsta. hmm vielleicht muss ich da a mal demnächst wieder hinschauen (geb den waldlern aber denk ich noch ein wenig zeit bäume von den trails zu entfernen).

ja und auch ich war an diesem WE nicht untätig: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8175435&postcount=3000


----------



## Tobi555 (3. April 2011)

Hoffe, alle wieder ohne Schäden zurückgekommen.

@huskyjogger
Kurze Streckenbeschreibung:
Startpunkt war die Haustür, von da an ging es über die heimischen Wege zur Schäferei und ins Grümpeltal.
Hier hab ich mich in die MTB 3 eingeloggt und bin die auch bis nach Steinbach gefolgt.
Der Streckenabschnitt bis hierher war in einen super Zustand.  
Alle abgebrochenen Bäume wurden bereits beseitigt. Ein Hoch auf die Holzmacherbuam. 

Nach Steinbach lagen dann die ein oder anderen Tanne noch im Weg, aber keine größeren Probleme.
Das kurze Stück vom großen weißen R, welches ich gefahren bin, war wieder in einem super Zustand. Nur ein bissl viel Fussvolk unterwegs. 

Zurück ging es dann wieder über die MTB 3. Hier hat der Horror angefangen. Irgendwann lag plötzlich ein riesen Baumstamm an den anderen, und das ca. 1,5km lang. (Links vom Weg bergrunter, rechts berghoch. Wo bin ich?  Keine Ahnung, also musste ich den Weg entlang)
Waren einige meiner schlimmsten Meter. War fix und fertisch!
Auch der Wurzeltrail entlang der Kremnitz hatte ein paar zusätzliche Hindernisse von oben bekommen.
Von der Kremnitzmühle bis nach Tschirn war die die Strecke dann wieder einigermaßen okay. Hier waren die Waldarbeiter schon recht fleißig. 
Von Tschirn ging es dann ohne große Umwege auf die heimischen Wege wieder zurück zur Haustür. 

Bis auf das Teilstück zwischen Rennsteig und Kremnitzmühle war die Strecke super. Schätze mal, dass dieses Stück spätestens in zwei/drei Wochen aufgeräumt ist. Angefangen hatten sie schon. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## schu2000 (4. April 2011)

ganz faul war ich dann a net, bin immerhin nach kronach gfahrn, hab nen spaßigen nachmittag aufm lgs-gelände ghabt, dabei sind noch a paar tolle poser-bilder entstanden, und gegen 7 wieder heim.
aber ganz ehrlich, nach mehr als nötig bergauf fahren war mir heut wirklich net, des war scho wieder so a wärm...dann lieber nen chilligen nachmittag mit viel lachen 

um herrn sepalots unterstellungen, es war eisdielenbiken angesagt, a weng zu bestätigen, hier eine auswahl der heute entstandenen poser-bilder 
mein neues trikot 




bissl aufs hinterrad...




bissl aufs vorderrad...




irgendwann hatte ich dann aber die schnauze voll von der knipserei


----------



## huskyjogger (4. April 2011)

@tobi555: vielen dank für den ausführlichen bericht. zeigt sich das im norden noch ein bischen warten angesagt ist.

@sven: auf der lgs  .da drängt sich wirklich der verdacht eines pousens, wenn nicht sogar eines schneckendscheggens auf


----------



## schu2000 (4. April 2011)

posen? schnecken checken? drauf gsch***...es ging vielmehr darum, einen richtig spaßigen nachmittag zu haben


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (4. April 2011)

also doch die schnecken


----------



## huskyjogger (4. April 2011)

muss mal eine lanze fürn sven brechen.

1. wenn nicht lgs, wo dann?

2. da fahrn am sonntag mindestens 98768547056 richtige angeber mitm 56748394576 euro teuren mtb hin und her.(der sven ist ja wohl eindeutig kein angeber sondern ein könner)

3. den fotos nach hatte er auf alle fälle spaß, was ich von mir jetzt nicht behaupten kann.

4. und auserdem soll ja urbanes biken/freeriden auch eine spaßige art der freizeitgestaltung sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (5. April 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> muss mal eine lanze fürn sven brechen.
> 
> 1. wenn nicht lgs, wo dann?







> 2. da fahrn am sonntag mindestens 98768547056 richtige angeber mitm 56748394576 euro teuren mtb hin und her.(der sven ist ja wohl eindeutig kein angeber sondern ein könner)



hahaha  naja ich kann mehr als 10 meter gradaus fahren, das ist doch schon mal was 



> 3. den fotos nach hatte er auf alle fälle spaß, was ich von mir jetzt nicht behaupten kann.



jawoll, spaß hatte ich 



> 4. und auserdem soll ja urbanes biken/freeriden auch eine spaßige art der freizeitgestaltung sein.



war auf alle fälle witzig 

der knackpunkt war aber in erster linie, dass ich (momentan??) ein klein bisschen hyperaktiv bin *rumhüpf* erst recht wenn mein bike in der nähe ist   da kann ich gar net still halten 


schöne grüße aus düsseldorf


----------



## ole88 (5. April 2011)

sagt ma wenn ihr alle kulmbach und so die ecke kommt, bayreuth is doch etz auch net so weit weg, würde sich da was finden?


----------



## huskyjogger (5. April 2011)

wenn der sven imo so rumhüpfaktiv ist und der ole88 fragt, ob sich was findet.

beim sepalot gibts a filmla vom buchstein (glaub ich, zu faul nachzugucken). erweckt den eindruck einer radtechnischen spielwiese. da könnt man doch mal der bayreuther abteilung an besuch abstatten?

und jetzt kommt ihr


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. April 2011)

gibts da an Cappu und Kuchen?? Kann ja net nur zum radeln hinfahren


----------



## ole88 (5. April 2011)

hm nich würklich^^
ja buchstein is recht lustig hab sogar ich mitm hardtail mein spaß, aber auch drumherum is es recht nice zu fahren


----------



## huskyjogger (5. April 2011)

wir müssten dann halt in die fußgängerzone einfalln. 
1. cappu
2. kuchen
3. schneggndscheggn 

für die streckenauswahl zeichnen latürnich die lokalen locals verantwortlich.
wenn ole88 mitm harten teil fährt, würd ich meins auch einpacken.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. April 2011)

huskyjogger schrieb:


> wir müssten dann halt in die fußgängerzone einfalln.
> 1. cappu
> 2. kuchen
> 3. schneggndscheggn





aber zuvor die Bikes einsauen


----------



## huskyjogger (5. April 2011)

aber sowas von.....
und dann ins erste haus am platz

mal lookn was die "anderen" so schreibn


----------



## ole88 (5. April 2011)

klingt recht lustig, hab sogar die nächsten wochenenden frei, wenn ich spätschicht hab komm ich fast nich zum fahren das nervt^^


----------



## huskyjogger (8. April 2011)

habe dieses und nächstes woe dienst + bereitschaft.
wollte so evtl. mal mitm duncon und brinkley waldlehrpfad in stw pflügen (geht grad so bei bereitschaft)

grüße


----------



## schu2000 (8. April 2011)

hey eddi, ich meld mich morgen mal bei Dir, frank kann net, hat heut sein bike zum lackieren etc. zerlegt, und ich geh jetzt erst mal auf achse  party on


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. April 2011)

na wie siehts morgen im Raum KC aus? Geht was zam oder 
muss ich alleine durch die Wälder irren - vielleicht bleib ich 
einfach daheim und leg mich in die Sonne


----------



## sepalot (9. April 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> na wie siehts morgen im Raum KC aus? Geht was zam oder
> muss ich alleine durch die Wälder irren - vielleicht bleib ich
> einfach daheim und leg mich in die Sonne


 
ne ne, net daheim rum liegen! wennst net im Frankenwald fährst, mach mal a Kontrollfahrt zum Gebirge der Fichtel .

War heut bei mir daheim unterwegs - allein, nachdem meine Mitfahrer absagen mussten.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. April 2011)

Kontrollfahrt am Waldsteinhaus hatte ich heute  
Abfahrt zum See is noch blockiert, da müsste man mal
ne kleine Säge mitnehmen. 

Wenn morgen sonst nix passiert, nehm ich meinen
Straßenflitzer und düs mal durchs Rodachtal und dann 
nach Bad Steben und heim.

Obwohl Höllental wär auch ne Idee, da sieht's aktuell
auch super aus


----------



## sepalot (9. April 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Kontrollfahrt am Waldsteinhaus hatte ich heute
> Abfahrt zum See is noch blockiert, da müsste man mal
> ne kleine Säge mitnehmen.


 
Und wie sind die Bodenverhältnisse? Schneereste im Wald? Trocken oder naß? .........


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Und wie sind die Bodenverhältnisse? Schneereste im Wald? Trocken oder naß? .........



dazu nur :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## huskyjogger (9. April 2011)

guten abend die herren,
bin morgen auf alle fälle aufm waldlehrpfad in stw unterwegs. allerdings werd ich wohl bergauf schieben alldieweil gänge zu groß.
dann hab ich hund dabei, ist eher dampfwalzenmäßig unterwegs.
ich will eh nur rauf und einmal runter, dann den rest vom nachmittag einen dicken auf familie machen.

grüße


----------



## KlanerZwerg (9. April 2011)

Ich bin morgen Heimatnah unterwegs.
Sprich Marxgrün-Spitzberg-Steinbach-Zeitelwaidt-Höllental-Marxgrün. Vielleicht gibts noch n Abstecher nach Langenau nunter, aber noch net sicher!!!


----------



## KlanerZwerg (10. April 2011)

So zurück von der MTB-Tour. Bilanz: 41,9km, 807 hm, 15,3 km/h Durchschnitt. Einmal richtig geflucht über den Förster in Langenau, der seine Bäume noch net vom Trail geschafft hat!!!!! 
Freu ich mich etzt auf die Dusch und dann auf mei Weizen!!!!


----------



## schu2000 (10. April 2011)

ich war gestern und heut schön mitm radl unterwegs, so gefällt das, nachts feiern (alkoholfrei  ), tagsüber biken und mit freunden chillen 
und heut hab ich doch (rein zufällig natürlich  ) in kronach n eddi mit seinen zwei großen getroffen. haben dort ein paar trails unter die stollen genommen, hab die kleinen auch mal geblitzdingst (leider unscharf), macht einfach spaß ihnen zuzuschauen, da wird absichtlich jede wurzel mitgenommen, macht ja spaaaaaaaß  die freerider von morgen 

















eddi hat auch sichtlich spaß mitm hardtail:


----------



## sepalot (10. April 2011)

Na scheee - wir schauen scho, dass es nicht jeder Wurzel ist  - die freerider von morgen eben 

Ich war dieses WE auch schön biken - aber nicht im Frankenwald. Hausrunde bei uns gestern 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=8195463&postcount=3083

und heute bissl pumptracken. Mal den neuen Rahmen getestet. Tja, hab den Rahmen schon Anfang Januar beim Fischi geholt und gleich zam'gschraubt, aber bis jetzt noch keinen Meter gefahren - Schande auf mich . Aber scho komisch, dass ich des ausgehalten hab. Jetzt schon 3 Monate .







Geisterfahrer-Posing


----------



## folienmaster (11. April 2011)

Servus Sepalot

bist ja gut unterwegs. Buchstein und Culmberg war ich am Freitag.

Wo ist dieser Pumptrack?


----------



## sepalot (11. April 2011)

Den PT haben wir letztes Jahr angefangen zu bauen in Schwarzenbach a. d. Saale. Eine fahrfertige Line gibt es im Moment und wird bestimmt bald ausgebaut.


----------



## folienmaster (11. April 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> Den PT haben wir letztes Jahr angefangen zu bauen in Schwarzenbach a. d. Saale. Eine fahrfertige Line gibt es im Moment und wird bestimmt bald ausgebaut.



Danke für die Info. Ist zum ausprobieren etwas weit oben. 

Könnte man max. mal mit einer gemeinsamen Tour verbinden. 


Gruss folienmaster


----------



## huskyjogger (11. April 2011)

servus zusammen,
@sepalot: 
der schaut ja echt geil aus der pt. jetzt schreib mal wie sich denn des rädla fährt.
die beiden haben wirklich keine wurzel ausgelassen, mussten dann auch lehrgeld zahlen. je einmal unfreiwillig abgestiegen, zum glück nichts passiert. warn auch mächtig stolz mitm sven zu fahrn.

@sven: danke nochmal für die tollen pics. das nächste mal sagste dem eddi er soll sein gesicht nicht so zur faust balln und a neuer helm wär auch net schlecht.
übrigens, die extra kugel eis hat den beiden sehr gemundet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. April 2011)

Frohe Ostern! 

Wie sieht's am Montag aus? Hat wer Zeit für ne kleine Runde?

Morgen wollte ich nochmal ne größere Runde drehen und Sonntag
wird wahrscheinlich Zwangspause sein. Aber Montag wär nochma
Zeit für ne chillige Ausfahrt.


----------



## sepalot (22. April 2011)

Montag ist der einzige Tag, wo ich nicht kann 

... aber auch frohe Ostern an alle Franeknwaldbiker!


----------



## Tobi555 (24. April 2011)

Nachdem ich vor ein paar Tagen über die Streckenverhältnisse hier im Frankenland gemeckert habe , möchte ich eine aktuelle Info an die Tourenbiker geben.

MTB3: Alle Bäume nun komplett beseitigt und durchgehend befahrbar.
MTB4: Auch wieder befahrbar
MTB5: Komplett befahrbar
MTB6: Komplett befahrbar
MTB7: Komplett befahrbar; einige Wege sind noch dicht, wurden aber dank guter Umleitungsschilder umfahren. Streckenposten

Auf der MTB1 und MTB2 bin ich dieses Jahr noch nicht unterwegs gewesen.

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## huskyjogger (25. April 2011)

servus zusammen,

wünsche allen ein fettes osterfest gehabt zu haben, mit richtig dicken eiern .

radeln kommt absolut zu kurz zur zeit.
hab die ganze zeit schneebruch im wald aufgeräumt. wo ist jetzt mein wald ?
der sven wollt mir net beim zaunstreichen helfen 
der bulli braucht neue gummilager in den querlenkern .
müssen die radelsn erstmal stehenbleiben.

grüße


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Mai 2011)

so mal wieder den Fred aufwecken. Wie sieht's am WE aus? Geht in KC was?
Mein Enduro läuft wieder und will gefahren werden. Muss nur noch a bisl an der Feinabstimmung rumspielen und die Kugellager am Hinterbau tauschen.
Dann isses fast wie neu 






und das mit gerade mal 15,5 Kg - sozusagen ein Fliegengewicht !


----------



## schu2000 (19. Mai 2011)

nice nice 
werd wohl am wochenende noch außer gefecht sein, schulter tut noch gut weh  außer n bissl locker radwege rauf und runter eiern wird da net viel drin sein. hab gestern abend n sascha in kc in der lgs getroffen, er hat auch schon gefragt. das wochenende drauf vielleicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. Mai 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> das wochenende drauf vielleicht?



vorgemerkt!


----------



## sepalot (19. Mai 2011)

schick  was wiegt das Bionicon?


----------



## paradisoinferno (19. Mai 2011)

Genau, übernächstes WE sollten wir wieder ma ne gemeinsame Trailhatz veranstalten
Ah, noch´n Enduro... sehr schön


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Mai 2011)

sepalot schrieb:


> schick  was wiegt das Bionicon?



Germany 12 Points und noch n halbes


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Mai 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> Genau, übernächstes WE sollten wir wieder ma ne gemeinsame Trailhatz veranstalten



na perfekt. Bis dahin dürfte die Einstellung Dämpfer/Gabel auch einigermaßen
passen. Muss noch a bisi am Luftdruck spielen damit's schön flauschig is.


----------



## schu2000 (24. Mai 2011)

sonntag??  samstag bin ich bereits anderweitig unterwegs...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. Mai 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> sonntag?? .



Sonntag!


----------



## sepalot (24. Mai 2011)

???


----------



## schu2000 (25. Mai 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> das wochenende drauf vielleicht?





haudraufwienix schrieb:


> vorgemerkt!





schu2000 schrieb:


> sonntag??





haudraufwienix schrieb:


> sonntag!





sepalot schrieb:


> ???



!!!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. Mai 2011)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schu2000 (25. Mai 2011)

wie schauts denn aus, wer is alles dabei? haudraufwienix und ich. sepalot? sascha?? eddi?? frank würde evtl. auch mitfahren! wäre doch endlich mal wieder ne schöne runde!!


----------



## paradisoinferno (25. Mai 2011)

mich könnt ihr einplanen, wär jedoch dafür, erst nach 14 oder 15 Uhr zu starten


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. Mai 2011)

paradisoinferno schrieb:


> erst nach 14 oder 15 Uhr zu starten



ich denke das lässt sich einrichten.


----------



## sepalot (25. Mai 2011)

hab noch  ka meinung - wo denn? - hmm, weng spät


----------



## schu2000 (27. Mai 2011)

für die kronacher fraktion 14:30 treffpunkt kreuzbergklause?
@hdwn bzw. wer sonst noch mit aus wallenfels startet (sepalot?????), 13 uhr bei mir? dann könn mer aufm hinweg noch gemütlich ein zwei hügel mit entsprechenden trails mitnehmen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Mai 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> für die kronacher fraktion 14:30 treffpunkt kreuzbergklause?
> @hdwn bzw. wer sonst noch mit aus wallenfels startet (sepalot?????), 13 uhr bei mir? dann könn mer aufm hinweg noch gemütlich ein zwei hügel mit entsprechenden trails mitnehmen



check


----------



## paradisoinferno (27. Mai 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> für die kronacher fraktion 14:30 treffpunkt kreuzbergklause?



paßt...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Mai 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> 13 uhr bei mir?



ich mach mich gegen 11:30 auf... kann sein das ich a bisl
eher aufschlag. Hoffe das Herr S. dann net noch pennt


----------



## schu2000 (28. Mai 2011)

sollte ka thema sein, heut abend gehts bloß ins kino 
was isn mitm rest??  frank würd auch mitfahren....sebastian?? eddi?? anybody?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. Mai 2011)

los Sepalot schau das nach WFels kommst. Bin grad noch am überlegen
ob ich direkt runterradel... wie groß wird die Runde? net weiter wie s letzte Mal oder? und dunkel wirds ja auch erst später 
Na mal sehen wie ich morgen Mittag drüber denk


----------



## Tobi555 (28. Mai 2011)

Ich wollte mich ja auch mal mit hinten ran hängen. 
Muss das aber leider verschieben, da ich vor ein paar Tagen meinen Blinddarm hergeben musste.
Wünsch euch aber eine spaßige Ausfahrt ohne viel Fussvolk. 
Lasst's krachen!


----------



## schu2000 (29. Mai 2011)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> los Sepalot schau das nach WFels kommst. Bin grad noch am überlegen
> ob ich direkt runterradel... wie groß wird die Runde? net weiter wie s letzte Mal oder? und dunkel wirds ja auch erst später
> Na mal sehen wie ich morgen Mittag drüber denk



ja nü, halt nach kc, dort n bissl rumtingeln und die trails befahren und dann und je nach restbergauffahrvermögen aufm heimweg noch ein paar trailchens mitnehmen


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (29. Mai 2011)

schu2000 schrieb:


> ja nü, halt nach kc, dort n bissl rumtingeln und die trails befahren und dann und je nach restbergauffahrvermögen aufm heimweg noch ein paar trailchens mitnehmen



und wie sieht die Kuchenorganisation aus? machen das ja nicht zum
Spaß


----------



## schu2000 (29. Mai 2011)

da find mer bestimmt was


----------



## sepalot (29. Mai 2011)

@ Schu, HDWN, Inferno .....

wie war euer Bike-Day heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Mai 2011)

zuerst  (Asphalt nach Wallenfels) 
dann erste Abfahrt 
dann zweite Abfahrt 
und schließlich rund um den niedlichen Turm 
bis zur Kuchenaction 
und net vergessen die letzte Bodenwelle mit der
kleinen Bodenwelle 


und heimwärts wars halt wieder Asphaltrollerei.
Im Anhang die Fahrt von Wallenfels - Kronach - Wallenfels


----------



## schu2000 (31. Mai 2011)

blendend ausgedrückt patrick  saugeil woars - so geil dass es auch gaaaar keine bilder gibt, weil des fahren einfach so viel spaß gemacht hat  erwähnt werden sollte nochmal besonders der "mini-pumptrack" bei der abfahrt richtung zeyern, bestehend aus zwei dicht aufeinander folgenden, tiefen bodenwellen, die einem doch etwas respekt machen, wenn man mit ordentlich schmackes drauf zu gedonnert kommt  
schreit auf alle fälle nach wiederholung!  ich steh kurz vor nem langen wochenende, vielleicht geht da auch was zusammen? werd ein bisschen auf den hometrails unterwegs sein, wie wärs mal mit okopf (selbst bergauf?) oder kornberg??

edit: da ichs net so mit wandern+saufen hab werd ich (bei einigermaßen passendem wetter) auch am vatertag unterwegs sein...anybody??


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (31. Mai 2011)

Kornberg könnt mer scho mal wieder machen - Epprechtstein und Waldstein
ergeben dann nen netten Abschluss.

Ich muss am Freitag arbeiten (zumindest bis Mittag). Sonst wollt ich die
Tage schon zum biken nutzen. Do-So soll es ja ganz gut werden.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (2. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11833

hab noch mal im LMB eingegeben für kurzentschlossene


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Juni 2011)

Supi Tour gestern... die besten Trails des Fichtelgebirges abgefahren 
Kornberg - Epprechtstein - Waldstein - Rudolfstein - Waldstein 
Das nächste mal nehm ich wieder die GoPro mit


----------



## Bevonne (3. Juni 2011)

Hallo ihr Franken,
ich komme eigentlich aus Bremen, werde aber Anfang Juli Urlaub bei euch da unten machen. Ich werde dazu auch auf jeden Fall mein Bike mitnehmen, weswegen ich eine Frage an euch hätte. Ich habe mich urlaubstechnisch schon auf alles weitestgehend vorbereitet, aber ich wollte fragen, ob ihr vorschläge habt für bestimmte Touren? Ich habe auf Tourfinder irgendwie nur Sachen in Oberfranken gefunden. Da fällt der Frankenwald aber nicht rein oder?

Um euch ein bisschen mehr Info zu geben: Ich habe bei belvilla.de eine Wohnung in Naila gebucht. Da wird es mich also hinverschlagen. Gibt es coole Routen vor der Haustür? Ich habe nur gesehen, dass der Frankenweg dadurch führt. Ist zwar ein Wanderweg, aber wo gewandert wird, kann man doch auch Rad fahren. Ist das zugelassen? Ich meine, schließlich ist die Radspitze ein Teil des Weges. Das heißt doch etwas


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (3. Juni 2011)

Touren gibt es z.B. die MTB 7 ab Döbra. Beschreibung hier:
http://www.frankenwald-aktiv.de/start.php

Eine nette kleine Tour ist ins Höllental und zum Hirschsprung hoch.
Die geht direkt von Naila aus.

Zum Glück darfst du bei uns noch überall fahren 

Kommt natürlich auch darauf an wieviel KM und HM es sein dürfen.
Der Frankenwald kann ziemlich fies sein. Aber rund um den Döbraberg
zur Bischofsmühle isses eigentlich ganz nett. Und von Naila bis
Döbra ist es ja nur ein Katzensprung.


----------



## schu2000 (3. Juni 2011)

oh yes das war gestern ne suuuper tour! nach der ersten abfahrt vom kornberg hab ich das grinsen schon kaum noch aus dem gesicht gekriegt    flow flow flow  super fluffige trails mit ein paar etwas anspruchsvolleren abschnitten - wer nicht dabei war hat definitiv was verpasst


----------



## Bridgeguard (17. Juli 2011)

So die Herren
Bin jetzt entgültig nach KC gezogen
Noch kein Bike, entsteht aber gerade
Wer aus KC oder naher Umgebung kommt, nimmt doch mal bitte gerne mit mir Kontakt auf
Einfach Message schicken, ich bin jeden Tag ma kurz da


----------



## huskyjogger (21. Juli 2011)

nachdem sich hier seit geraumer zeit nichts tun tut, tu ich mich mal wieder melden tun und sag servus bridgeguard.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailoldie (7. August 2011)

Hallo, schön dass hier auch Kronacher sind.. 
Bin neu hier angemeldet, bin Kronacher `Eingeborener` 
Gibt es mehr hier? Wo fahrt Ihr denn so?


----------



## ole88 (10. August 2011)

ich bin ab ende des monats weg und verlasse das frankenland, schön wars die letzten 23 jahre hier


----------



## sud (17. Oktober 2011)

Das hier auch mal wieder was passiert mal schnell ein paar Bilder vom Wochenende:

















Für den kleinen Hunger zwischendurch:






und gegen den Durst:


----------



## sud (17. Oktober 2011)

und noch ein paar von gestern auf´m LocalDH:


----------



## vitello (18. Oktober 2011)

Wow! Kuuuuuhle Pics! Wo is eigentlich die Spielwiese? 

Gruß Dieter


----------



## sud (18. Oktober 2011)

Die "Spielwiese" ist in:  ***************

Werd ich natürlich hier nicht preisgeben 
Anfragen zur gemeinschaftlichen Besichtigungsfahrt per PN


----------



## vitello (18. Oktober 2011)

Dacht ich mir schon  ...naja, wie schon im Paralleluniversum geschrieben ...geb einfach mal bescheid wenn sich mal wieder was zusammengeht. Ich kann mich ja mit Fichtelgebirgsinsiderwissen revanchieren


----------



## playbike (19. Oktober 2011)

vitello schrieb:


> Wow! Kuuuuuhle Pics! Wo is eigentlich die Spielwiese?
> 
> Gruß Dieter



Dieter da bist doch eh zu alt für 
Wie geht`s? Dieses Jahr wieder nicht geschafft Dich mal wegen ner Tour anzufunken.


----------



## vitello (19. Oktober 2011)

Alter schütz vor Dummheit nicht  ...stell dir vor, trotz fortgeschrittenem Alter hat mich das Freeridevirus infiziert (Ochsenkopf macht echt Spaß)
Aber wie du sagst ...schade dass wirs dies Jahr wieder ned gschafft haben ..wobei, des Jahr is ja noch ned ganz rum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitello (10. November 2011)

Seids ihr eigentlich scho alle im Winterschlafmodus? 
Bin zwar in letzter Zeit fast nur noch in südlichen Gefielden unterwegs, aber würd mich freuen wenn sich hier oben mal wieder was zusammengeht. Tagestour, Stundentour, Nightride ...egal was, ich steh quasi in den Startlöchern.

Gruß aus Köditz
Dieter


----------



## mikemimbike (8. März 2012)

hallo

sieht ja fast so aus als gäbe es noch andere Fahrer in Kc und umgebung außer mir

Fahr DH, wär nice wenn mal was zam geht! als dann gruß aus seibelsdorf


----------



## maecs (8. März 2012)

ja gibt es, die bequemlichkeit trägt halt dazu bei nicht viel neues kennenzulernen


----------



## mikemimbike (8. März 2012)

serwas wo bistn du so unterwegs?


----------



## huskyjogger (12. März 2012)

nach langer zeit meld ich mich mal wieder.
gibt`s wohl auf der radspitz was schmales, schnell zu fahrendes ins tal führendes?
grüße aus KC

@sven und sepalot lebt ihr noch?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (13. März 2012)

geht wieder los - Bikes sind reaktiviert, Ski wieder im Keller verstaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepalot (13. März 2012)

rädla sind stets einsatzbereit ... aber gerade jetzt zu 100%


----------



## schu2000 (20. März 2012)

unterer frankenwald meldet schneefrei  döbraberg war vor drei wochen oben noch gut weiß, aber ich denk mal, da sollts mittlerweile auch ziemlich frei sein! ei ei ei los gehts wieder!!


----------



## huskyjogger (26. März 2012)

servus zusammen,
zur zeit ist ja mal sooooo geiles wetter , gestern nachmittag mit sohnemann nr. 2, der rest ist mit erkältung auser gefecht ,  kurzentschlossen über fischbach rauf zur radspitz aussicht genossen und dann schön flott  übern frankenweg richtung zeyern. 
beim mc in marktrodach ein eislein geschlabbert und die neusten rädla der saison angschaut . um 17:00 zur allgemeinen zufriedenheit im heimathafen vor anker gegangen.
morgen abend steht mal schlangaburch aufm plan, da gibts was neues.
der herr schu2000   lust ?

grüße eddi


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2012)

Muss mir erst ein neues Hinterrad besorgen, meines ist jetzt nach zwei Jahren und mehrmaligem Nachzentrieren endgültig unbrauchbar...hat am Sonntag beim Ausflug an den Waldstein die Runde um den Weißenstädter nicht verkraftet  mehr als ein bissl Asphalt rollen mach ich damit lieber nicht mehr


----------



## huskyjogger (27. März 2012)

nimm eins mit drei ecken, des hüpft einmal weniger wie eins mit vier .


----------



## huskyjogger (28. März 2012)

gaaanz tolle ausfahrt gestern abend,

bergauf mal die gabel abgesenkt und blockiert, am fernsehturm gabel ausgefahrn und festgestellt das mir so um die 80 mm federweg fehlen. also schön sachte berg ab und alles mal gedscheggd.
1. vermutlich dichtung flöten, luft wandert in kartusche nach oben.
2. garantie ende februar abgelaufen.
3. könnte kotzen

erstes rad schon wieder auser gefecht.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (19. April 2012)

wie sieht's denn zum WE (1 Mai) aus? Normalerweise hats da schon
gute Temperaturen zum Biken. Könnt mer ja mal die Kronacher Ecker
unsicher machen.... natürlich mit traditionellem Kuchenessen


----------



## schu2000 (18. Mai 2012)

Ganz schön verstaubt hier *hust*

Sonntag Nachmittag ab 1330 mach mer ab Wallenfels ne kleine Trailtour bei bestem Wetter - speziell an Eddie, aber sollte sonst jemand Bock haben, der kann natürlich gern auch mit  mit dabei sind bis jetzt die Herren HauDraufWieNix, Sepalot, Frank und meinereiner, wird ne spaßige Runde


----------



## Tobi555 (19. Mai 2012)

Also wenn der Platz hinten dran noch frei ist und ihr ab und an mal wartet,
würd ich mich dazu begnügen. 
Notfalls lass ich halt dann abreißen. 

Gruß
Tobi


----------



## huskyjogger (21. Mai 2012)

servus die herrn, speziell an schu2000 

hab deine einladung leider erst heute gelesen.
mein rädla ist zur zeit auser betrieb, muss am dienstag in die box (tretlager, steuersatz). ab mittwoch gerne wieder.
lucas würde in den pfingstferien gerne mal den okopf besuchen, mal schaun wanns passt.
schreib mal einer wies am sonntag war.

also bis die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi555 (3. September 2012)

Wollt den alten Beitrag mal nach vorne holen und vorsichtig fragen, ob hier noch wer am Leben ist??? 

_________________
Gruß
Tobi


----------



## Maddin M. (10. September 2012)

Hat jemand vielleicht ein paar Tips für anfahrtslastige Touren bzw. richtige/gebaute Freeride-Trails in der näheren Umgebung von oder besser sogar direkt in Kronach? Bin jetzt für 1 Jahr hier in Kronach und noch auf der Suche nach schönen Trails (kann rugi auch etwas technischer sein, Sprünge usw.)!
Würde mich freuen, wenn jemand weiterhelfen könnte! Gerne auch auf einer Tour, wenn zeiltlich machbar...


----------



## Maddin M. (15. September 2012)

Ok, war jetzt schon mal unterwegs und hab auch 2 Spots gefunden in unmittelbarer Wohnnähe... kann man zwar noch nen paar Sachen verbessern, aber passt schon so weit!


----------



## huskyjogger (16. September 2012)

moing maddin m.

wo warst denn unterwegs? gibt schon was direkt um kc rum.

gruß


----------



## Maddin M. (16. September 2012)

War einmal bei Mostrach die Trails runter nach Kronach unterwegs, dann Ziegelerden und nochmal vom Cranach-Turm runter nach Neuenreuth. Achja, ebenfalls kurz am Kreuzberg den kurzen Singletrail gefunden. Ansonsten waren es dann doch größtenteils Forstautobahnen.
Richtige und möglichst lange Singletrails wären natürlich Spitze!
Die Marathonstrecken bei Schneckenlohe sehen vom Streckenprofil auch ganz gut aus. Wäre zwar mit ner kurzen Anfahrt verbunden, aber denke, der Trailanteil wäre da recht hoch, oder?

Gibt's bei euch sowas wie mehr oder weniger regelmäßige Ausfahrten oder seid ihr eher alleine unterwegs?


----------



## huskyjogger (16. September 2012)

was mich angeht bin ich eher allein unterwegs (familienbedingt).

mostrach/ hammermühle hat man mehrere möglichkeiten, evtl. auch richtung stübental/wüstbuch. fernsehturm geht was richtung kläranlage runter.
zu schnecko kann ich nichts sagen. anderweitig schick ich dir ne pn

grüße


----------



## Tobi555 (16. September 2012)

Trails sind in (besser um) KC durchaus vorhanden.
Leider ein bissl verstreut und SEHR GUT versteckt. 

Siehe unten


----------



## Maddin M. (17. September 2012)

Danke für die Infos! 

Das Forum lebt ja doch noch!


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (17. Oktober 2012)

wie sieht's denn am WE aus? Soll ja herbstlich schön werden  nochmal zum letzten Ausritt der Saison los bevor die Ski gewachst werden 

@ Maddin_M.: für lange Trails kann ich nur Kornberg empfehlen... is halt
net grad "um die Ecke".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (12. März 2013)

Mädelz Aufwachen! Bald ist Frühling.... auch wenn man gerade nicht
viel davon merkt


----------



## RadTotal (30. März 2013)

Bald ist Frühling  

In den Highlands schauts aktuell noch so aus 







Und unter dem weißen Zeugs verstecken sich noch ab und an so richtig fiese Eisplatten


----------



## playbike (30. März 2013)

auf der Neuengrüner Runde liegt aber noch mächtig Schnee.
Ist erstmal noch nichts mit Kinderwagen fahren.
Sag mal Tobi hast Du Dich umbenannt?

Ich will auch endlich aufs Rad, wenn ich überhaupt noch Radfahren kann...


----------



## RadTotal (31. März 2013)

Kinderwagen ... nur mit Schneeketten zu empfehlen 
Wobei die verwachsenen Trails ein paar Meter weiter wieder richtig gut zu fahren sind.  Also rauf aufs Rad!!! 

Nicht wirklich umbenannt ... hab meinen alten Benutzernamen wieder gfundn (Reg. 2001) und der war mir sympathischer 

Frohe Ostern miteinander!!!


----------



## playbike (31. März 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Kinderwagen ... nur mit Schneeketten zu empfehlen
> Wobei die verwachsenen Trails ein paar Meter weiter wieder richtig gut zu fahren sind.  Also rauf aufs Rad!!!
> 
> Nicht wirklich umbenannt ... hab meinen alten Benutzernamen wieder gfundn (Reg. 2001) und der war mir sympathischer
> ...



wie kann man seinen Reg Namen vergessen
Nicht mal mein Liteville Youngtimer ist fertig für die neue Saison gemacht!
Muss diese Woche echt mal in den Keller.
Wann darf Deins raus? Bei dem jetzigen Salz auf den Straßen echt noch nicht zu empfehlen.


----------



## RadTotal (1. April 2013)

Ach, das ist gar net so schwer ... eine Saison verletzungsbedingt nicht gefahren und ein zwei Jahre hier nur passiv mitgelesen ... schon war es weg. Naja, und 2002/2003 war ja das Forum/Internet bei weitem noch nicht sooooo amüsant. 

Da hast dein Rad übern Winter aber ganz schön vernachlässigt, wenn das noch nicht fertig ist ... kenn ich gar net von dir. 

Muss mal schauen wenn meins Frischluft schnuppern darf, schätze mal ein/zwei Wochen muss es noch warten. Ob es sich dann überhaupt noch lohnt es einzusauen   oder gleich mit dem unzerstörbaren Winterhobel weiterfahren. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja mal für eine gemeinsame Runde!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (28. April 2013)

zusammen,

mittlerweile sind ja auch die Highlands schneefrei.  Hier und da fehlt noch ein bissl grün an den Bäumen ... sonst schaut es aber schon ganz gut aus. Trails bereits in einen sehr guten Zustand! 

Winterschlaf ist hoffentlich schon beendet???


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2013)

LV und dann noch ne lefty ... Oh mei


----------



## RadTotal (29. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> LV und dann noch ne lefty ... Oh mei



Kombi hört sich zwar bescheuert an, funktioniert aber tadellos.


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2013)

Da ging's um was anderes ... Aber passt scho


----------



## RadTotal (29. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> Da ging's um was anderes ... Aber passt scho



Lass mich net dumm sterben


----------



## OLB EMan (29. April 2013)

Na sagen wir's mal so ... LV und auch Cd spalten halt die Masse  aber wennst das net verstehst dann passt das scho. Um mehr ging's net. 
Die Lefty is ohne Zweifel ne gute Gabel.
LV ... Gibt halt viele Deppen und Besserwisser die da draufsitzen ... Mehr als auf anderen radln


----------



## RadTotal (29. April 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> LV ... Gibt halt viele Deppen und Besserwisser die da draufsitzen ... Mehr als auf anderen radln



Das hab ich (leider) mittlerweile auch schon bemerkt. Ist teilweise ein Volk für sich und es gibt Situationen, in denen man das Logo am liebsten vom Rahmen kratzen würde.

Aber egal, ich fahr die Sachen weil sie funktionieren, und das machen sie für meinen Einsatzzweck richtig gut. 
Da muss ich dann wohl durch und hoffe mal, dass nicht alle in einen Sack gesteckt werden.


----------



## Kulminator (23. Mai 2013)

OLB EMan schrieb:


> LV ... Gibt halt viele Deppen und Besserwisser die da draufsitzen ... Mehr als auf anderen radln



haste die nicht bei jeder guten Marke?? Das 601 ist jedenfalls ne Macht


----------



## OLB EMan (23. Mai 2013)

ja bei cannondale ... früher zumindest

aber liteville is trotzdem nen sehr spezielles Thema  wennst mit deinem 601 zufrieden bist is das gut  aber der ausdruck "macht" is sicher übertrieben


----------



## schu2000 (24. Mai 2013)

Das mein Tyee ne "Macht" is würd ich für mich persönlich auch sagen. Kommt halt immer drauf an, was einem selbst gut untern Arsch passt 
Aber wenn mer scho dabei sind, könnt mer doch gleich noch ne Reifendiskussion starten?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weisseuwe (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## Darth Happy (26. August 2013)

Ist jemand von euch viel im Steinachtal unterwegs? Hab neulich auf einem inoffiziellen Weg, den ich auch immer der Straße vorziehe, ein paar Spuren gefunden, könnten Nobby Nic gewesen sein


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. August 2013)

da hinten bin ich eher selten bis nie unterwegs... liegt nicht wirklich auf 
meiner normalen Route. Und dann noch mit Nobby Nix  ich kenn 
nicht mal jemanden der die fährt


----------



## Darth Happy (29. August 2013)

> Und dann noch mit Nobby Nix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hehe glaub ich dir 
Kann mich aber auch täuschen, kenne nicht viele Reifen.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich die MTB 6 noch nie gefahren bin, nur teilweise - obwohl die ja direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt ... mir gefällt der Asphaltanteil ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz, aber ich denke, dass ich mich heuer doch mal dazu aufraffen werde.

Bin gespannt, ob ich mit den Trails was anfangen kann, das Ministück bei Wildenstein ist ja leider etwas kurz - ist fürs Training aber bergauf klasse 
Ich fahr sonst eher kreuz und quer, auch selten mal was kurzes selbst gestricktes,.
Die MTB 7 sieht auch schick aus ...


----------



## RadTotal (29. August 2013)

Darth Happy schrieb:


> Zu meiner Schande muss ich gestehen, dass ich die MTB 6 noch nie gefahren bin, nur teilweise - obwohl die ja direkt vor meiner Haustür liegt ... mir gefällt der Asphaltanteil ehrlich gesagt nicht so ganz, aber ich denke, dass ich mich heuer doch mal dazu aufraffen werde.
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob ich mit den Trails was anfangen kann, das Ministück bei Wildenstein ist ja leider etwas kurz - ist fürs Training aber bergauf klasse



Falls du auf der MTB6 Trails suchst, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Die auf der Beschreibung markierten Trails sind nicht wirklich welche. Einzig der kurz nach Mittelhammer und vor Wartenfels...und die gehen bergauf. 

Das Konzept der Streckenführung ist halt mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen (war so zur Jahrtausendwende). Oft liegen schönen Trails ein/zwei Ausfahrten neben den ausgeschilderten Touren.  Absicht    

Hier eine ehrliche Zusammenfassung der sieben Routen.


----------



## Darth Happy (30. August 2013)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Falls du auf der MTB6 Trails suchst, muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. Die auf der Beschreibung markierten Trails sind nicht wirklich welche. Einzig der kurz nach Mittelhammer und vor Wartenfels...und die gehen bergauf.
> 
> Das Konzept der Streckenführung ist halt mittlerweile in die Jahre gekommen (war so zur Jahrtausendwende). Oft liegen schönen Trails ein/zwei Ausfahrten neben den ausgeschilderten Touren.  Absicht
> 
> Hier eine ehrliche Zusammenfassung der sieben Routen.



Danke, hab ich mir schon gedacht. Sieht man schon an dem Stück vor Stadtsteinach, da wurde der beste Teil einfach umfahren bzw. abgekürzt. Eigentlich kann man nämlich auch bei der alten Mühle auf den Trail und nicht erst beim Wandererparkplatz (falls in der Beschreibung jetzt der gemeint ist, an den ich denke). So ist der Anstieg zwar schön fordernd, aber halt kurz. Auf der langen Strecke machts zwar bergauf auch Spaß, aber bergab kann man schon richtig heizen.

Vielleicht ists keine schlechte Idee, stattdessen mal den Mühlenweg zu fahren. So weit ich den kenne, gibt der für Anfänger ne nette Strecke zum Fahrtechnik üben ab.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (18. September 2013)

moin moin auch mal wieder... wie sieht's denn eigentlich aus.
Ergibt sich nochmal eine Gruppe für eine Herbstausfahrt ??


----------



## RadTotal (19. September 2013)

Also falls was zusammen kommt und es zeitlich passt wäre ich mit von der Partie. Der goldene Herbst soll ja jetzt Einzug halten


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. September 2013)

Geht Samstag was in/um KC ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (29. Oktober 2013)

Die Hometrails stehen mit zur Wahl...


----------



## schu2000 (29. Oktober 2013)

aufn ersten Blick hats glatt a bisserl ausgschaut, als wärs bei Wallenfels hinten an der Neumühle 

Obacht am Döbraberg, der Forst wütet, es ist mit erhöhtem Aufkommen quer liegender Bäume zu rechnen


----------



## RadTotal (29. Oktober 2013)

Stimmt, da schauts ähnlich aus...fehlt nur das Halteseil für die Wanderer 
Oha, immer wieder neue Hinternisse.  Bei der Abfahrt von Wellesberg nach Wellesbach runter (dieser ausgewaschene Trail) haben sie vor ein paar Wochen riesige Quer/Wasserrillen (30cm tief, 80cm lang und das ganze schön kantig) reingebaggert. Wird nie langweilig.


----------



## schu2000 (29. Oktober 2013)

Ja da wär ich letztens fast mit'm Vorderrad drin gelandet


----------



## schu2000 (25. November 2013)

Na, tut sich bei euch zur Zeit auch so viel im Wald??


----------



## derwaaal (25. November 2013)

Alles im Sinne des Naturschutz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (25. November 2013)

Geil 

Musst Du da auch noch durchfahren um das ganze noch schlimmer zu machen?


----------



## RadTotal (25. November 2013)

Krass!!!
Ohhhhh ja, die Franken-Pellets sind heiß begehrt, da brauchts schweres Gerät 





Und wir bösen Biker verdichten dann den Boden...alles klar


----------



## RadTotal (16. Dezember 2013)

Ganz schön mystisch dieses Frankenland ...gestern in den Highlands


----------



## woopecka (23. Dezember 2013)

Servus,
ich bin über Weihnachten wieder mal in der Heimat und weil's so schön warm ist hab ich mein Bike mitgebracht. ;-) Früher war ich eher auf Waldautobahnen unterwegs, daher meine Frage: Wo finde ich in der Gegend um Hof (Frankenwald/nördl. Fichtelgebirge) lange, mittelschwere Single-Trails? Was noch cooler wäre,, vielleicht hat jemand Lust mitzukommen? Bis Freitag Nachmittag hätte ich Zeit.

Grüße - Jan


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. Dezember 2013)

für eine längere Abfahrt kannst eigentlich nur Kornberg runter... Oben am Turm geht der
fränkische Gebirgsweg direkt runter. Sieht man schon am Schild. Zwischendurch mal
ein kurzer Gegenanstieg an der Ruine vorbei und dann gehts wieder abwärts 

Aber jetzt bin ich wohl zu spät mit meiner Meldung dran


----------



## woopecka (31. Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Antwort! Ich glaub genau da bin ich letzthin dann entlang. Den N-Weg Richtung Niederlamitz runter meinst Du, oder? Nächstes Mal werde ich ein bisschen früher schreiben, vielleicht klappts mit ner gemeinsamen Ausfahrt. Würde mich freuen! 

Ride on! Jan


----------



## tr_l_ck (2. Januar 2014)

Servus, bin neu im Forum und ebenfalls aus der Gegend (Selbitz). Vielleicht ergibt sich ja mal was. Im Winter fahr ich aber nur oberhalb von 0 Grad und bei halbwegs trockenem Wetter... 

(abonniert)


----------



## RadTotal (23. Januar 2014)

Hometrails aus dem Frankenland sind mit dabei 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool


----------



## schu2000 (23. Januar 2014)

Steinwiesen Waldlehrpfad?


----------



## derwaaal (23. Januar 2014)

RadTotal schrieb:


> Hometrails aus dem Frankenland sind mit dabei
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fdt/pool



sehr schön!
Schaut aber aus als ob von Gandalf der Gelbe kommen würde!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTotal (23. Januar 2014)

Den Herrn Schu werd ich bei WettenDass anmelden "Zeig mir den Baum und ich sag dir den Trail" 

Ich weiß gar nicht, ob der noch offiziell zum Lehrpfad gehört...aber wir meinen wahrscheinlich den selben.


----------



## schu2000 (23. Januar 2014)

Denk scho, wobei mer den glaub ich eher bergauf läuft  aber mit'm bike macht's bergab natürlich mehr Spaß


----------



## dimitu (7. Februar 2014)

schu2000 schrieb:


> Na, tut sich bei euch zur Zeit auch so viel im Wald??



Ja ja, immer die Biker, besonders die mit den dicken Reifen,
machen die ganzen Waldwege ka....


----------



## wolfi91 (6. April 2014)

Hey ho.
Schau doch mal in tauperlitz da gibt es ne dual und ne dirt strecke. Und in hof nähe untreusee gibt es auch noch ne dirt stecke. Mfg wolfi91


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. April 2014)

Am Wochenende mal Eröffnungsrunde ins Höllental gemacht. Demnächst dann wieder öfter zwischen
Fichtelgebirge und Frankenwald unterwegs. Vielleicht geht ja mal am Waldstein was zam ??


----------



## impressive (16. Juli 2014)

so dann stell ich´s hier auch nochmal rein

Servus,

Ich bin 27 Jahre alt, wohne in Kronach und suche für gelegentliche Feierabendrunden oder auch mal längere Touren einige Kontakte aus Kronach und Umgebung.

Falls jemand aus der Nähe kommt, einfach mal melden.


Gruß


----------



## Kulminator (4. Januar 2015)

so, bevor der Thread auf Seite im Nirwana des IBC Forums verschwindet, wünsche ich allen noch ein gutes, erfolgreiches und sturzfreies 2015.


----------



## Darth Happy (4. Januar 2015)

Dann sag ich mal das gleiche in grün 

Haut rein und lasst die Trails nicht vergammeln


----------



## dimitu (5. Januar 2015)

Hallochen, wünsche euch auch ein sorgenfreies 2015 und viele km auf`m Bike.
ich in schon wieder mächtig dabei, die Schneefahrten sind was besonderes 

viel Glück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glongo (6. Januar 2015)

A vo mir a scheens neus Johr.

Ride on


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (15. Januar 2015)

ebenso, was ist denn hier los? Fährt keiner mehr? 
Ich bin zur Zeit (falls mal Schnee liegt) mehr auf Ski wie aufm Bike, aber der ein
oder andere wird doch wohl noch biken gehen, oder?


----------



## dimitu (24. Januar 2015)

JO jo recht ruhig ums Biken, aber wir sind morgen wieder unterwegs, mal das Fichtelgebirge ankratzen, mal schauen was wie weit geht.
wird wohl Richtung Mahlsack und Hirtenstein gehen, wenn geht hihi.

Na dann Freunde auf gehts zum Biken...


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. März 2015)

Gestern zum Abschluss auf der Wasserkuppe gewesen... mal was anderes wie radfahren.






jetzt wird ja anscheinend bald wieder die Radl-Saison gestartet


----------



## derwaaal (8. März 2015)

Wasserkuppe in wo? Bei Euch im Eck?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (8. März 2015)

Die Wasserkuppe liegt in der Rhön bei Gersfeld. War ein echt feiner Tag da oben auf 950 m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derwaaal (8. März 2015)

Wieviel Schnee war denn da? 20cm?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. März 2015)

vielleicht noch 10-20. Stellenweise kam schon langsam Dreck durch. Denke das es auch dort das letzte WE war.
Sobald zuwenig (<10cm)Schnee liegt ist das Kiten verboten da dort oben Naurschutzgebiet ist. War nochmal
richtig klasse. 

Jetzt wird wieder die Kette geölt und Luft in die Reifen gepumpt


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

Ja, Snowbiken is dann aber auch eher mau.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. März 2015)

da hab ich am Samstag aber auch einen gesehen mit nem Fatbike  Der radelte am Waldrand entlang


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

wieso net über die Piste?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. März 2015)

wäre auch gegangen... denke derjenige is lieber über die Loipe


----------



## derwaaal (9. März 2015)

jetz isses ne Mono-Loipe


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (9. März 2015)

für einbeinige


----------



## Nanatzaya (6. Juni 2016)

Hab mich zwar schon im "Kronach"-Thread angemeldet aber der hier ist aktueller (so aktuell ein Thead, bei dem der letzte Beitrag über 1 Jahr alt ist halt sein kann) und stärker frequentiert. 

Bin seit kurzem in Kronach wohnhaft und fänd's cool, wenn ich auch hier Leute finde mit denen man ab und zu mal biken und neue Touren entdecken kann.


----------



## dimitu (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo nanatzaya,
ich bin zwar auch in der Gruppe aber weit weg von Kronach, nämlich Goldkronach im Fichtelgebirge.
Wir (ich) fahren Freitags, Dienstags & Sonntags,denke aber das hilft dir nicht viel, wenn Du aber mal im Fichtelgebirge Biken willst;
z.B. in der Gegend Ochsenkopf, Schneeberg, Fichtelsee, Warmensteinach von Goldkronach aus... 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (7. Juni 2016)

Naja, arbeiten tu ich ja in Bayreuth. 
Und Fichtelgebirge ist immer interessant.
Mal schaun. Freitags nach der Arbeit wäre auf jeden Fall eine Option. Merk ich mir mal vor.


----------



## dimitu (7. Juni 2016)

Dienstags, heute, Biken wir um 18:30 h von Bayreuth, 
Biken im Gelände in allen Richtungen für 2-3 Stunden.

Goldkronach starten wir Freitags um 17:30 h, auch in allen Richtungen möglich...


----------



## numinisflo (9. Juni 2016)

Hallo zusammen, möchte demnächst mal ein paar Runden am Döbraberg drehen. Lohnt sich das, ist dort was los?

Vielen Dank für die Info.

Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Nanatzaya (9. Juni 2016)

Das würde mich auch mal interessieren.
Wobei die offiziellen Trails laut Beschreibung recht kurz erscheinen.
Allerdings ist das ja auch kein 2000er.


----------



## Darth Happy (12. Juni 2016)

Ich war zwar noch nicht dort, aber da es bei mir in der Gegend so was wie die Fun Trails nicht wirklich gibt bzw. man sich so was eher halblegal selbst basteln müsste wäre es bestimmt mal einen Versuch wert.
@Nanatzaya : wie lang ist "seit kurzem"?  Kennst du vielleicht schon ein paar Trails so in Richtung Presseck oder Wallenfels und Schwarzenbach, die man empfehlen kann? Vergleichbar mit Wanderwegen wie dem Mühlenweg bei uns, falls du den kennst, der macht mit dem MTB viel mehr Spaß als die MTB6 (95 % glattgebügelt bzw. zu viel Asphalt). Dahin hab ich mich noch nicht verirrt, wäre aber von mir aus auch nicht so weit.


----------



## Nanatzaya (13. Juni 2016)

Seit kurzem heißt, dass ich noch keine Touren hier gefahren bin. 
Bin am Wochenende bisher immer noch in den Thüringer Wald marschiert, um mit meinen Kumpels von dort zu fahren.
In Kronach bin ich bisher nur mal Installationsrunde nach dem Bremsentausch gefahren.

Ich wollte mich erstmal Richtung Flugplatz, Dörfles, Friesen und Eichenbühl orientieren.

Wobei die Gegend zwischen Wallenfels und Presseck auf jeden Fall interessant ausschaut.
Fahr da ja jeden Tag auf der B303 vorbei.


----------



## RadTotal (5. Juni 2017)

Zur Info...
Da das Thema "Nationalpark" aktuell im Frankenwald (Speziell Kronacher / Hofer Raum) heiß diskutiert wird, hab ich mal einen Thread erstellt um ein paar Infos von anderen Gegenden zu bekommen..."Nationalpark - Welche Auswirkungen für das Mountainbiken"
Hier der Link


----------



## Nanatzaya (6. Juni 2017)

Autsch. Das wäre irgendwie... doof. 
Naja, dann fahr ich halt wieder jedes Wochenende in den Thüringer Wald. Die CO2-Bilanz wird's freuen.
Andererseits:
http://www.br.de/nachrichten/oberfranken/inhalt/nationalpark-frankenwald-positionspapier-100.html

Auch sonst scheint diesen Park niemand wirklich zu wollen.
Ich seh dem ganzen erstmal gelassen entgegen. 

Zudem scheint im Bayerischen Wald das Mountainbiken auch noch zu gehen (Hörensagen).
Ich denke mal, das Beispiel Eifel ist ein extremes und aufgrund des meist liberalen Umgangs mit Mountainbikern in Bayern, wird's hier schon nicht soo schlimm werden.

Meine eigentliche Heimat, der Thüringer Wald, ist ja auch ein "Naturpark" und dort hat man als MTB'ler Null-Komma-Null-Einschränkungen.


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (8. Juni 2017)

Sehr interessante Diskussion und gute Praxisbeispiele im verklinkten Thread. 

Wirklich erstaunlich was profitgeile Fahrradgeschäfte, die ohnehin schon einen katastrophalen Ruf wie Bikewelt Frankenwald (alias Mile-Multisport, Intense-Germany, mileh11 und Bikewelt ) haben, unsere Gegend antun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (8. Juni 2017)

Wenn es mit dem Thema vorwärts geht und alles konkreter wird, muss wohl jeder Mountainbiker an den Versammlungen teilnehmen.
Sonst blühen Zustände wie in der Eifel. Aktuell ist der Frankenwald ja nur einer von 4 Kandidaten.

Das vorhandene Wegenetz ist super ausgebaut und beschildert, die Toleranz und Akzeptanz die mir unterwegs entgegenkommt, spricht Bände.
Wenn durch den Nationalpark bestimmte Gruppen aus dem Wald ausgesperrt werden, wäre das ein echter Verlust.

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Um Kronach (speziell die Kaltbucher Höhe und Richtung Wilhelmsthal) sind viele Waldwege, die anderswo nur geschottert sind, asphaltiert:
Wie stellt man sich das vor, wenn's ein Nationalpark wird? Wird das alles wieder aufgerissen und re-naturiert?


----------



## playbike (8. Juni 2017)

Also wenn die ganzen Funkmasten dafür verschwinden, welche nun überall den Frankenwald verschandeln, dann bin ich für den Nationalpark. Vielleicht dürfte dann auch kein Shuttle den "Bikepark Radspitze" hoch, was ich auch begrüßen würde. Wenn es auf Kosten der Freiheit der Biker im Wald geht, wäre das echt schade. Aber wenn das mit E-bikes, wilde Downhillbauten und Rücksichtslose Biker bei uns so weiter geht, wird das auch ohne Nationalpark früher oder später ein Problem.


----------



## impressive (9. Juni 2017)

Handyempfang oder keine Masten, beides geht nicht.

Shuttle zur Radspitz ist auch schon lange nicht mehr aktuell/vorgesehen


----------



## playbike (9. Juni 2017)

Zipfelklatsche schrieb:


> Sehr interessante Diskussion und gute Praxisbeispiele im verklinkten Thread.
> 
> Wirklich erstaunlich was profitgeile Fahrradgeschäfte, die ohnehin schon einen katastrophalen Ruf wie Bikewelt Frankenwald (alias Mile-Multisport, Intense-Germany, mileh11 und Bikewelt ) haben, unsere Gegend antun wollen



 Was hat Mile vor?


----------



## RadTotal (9. Juni 2017)

...


----------



## Zipfelklatsche (9. Juni 2017)

Das mit dem Frankenwaldforum wird aber eher zu einer recht einseitigen Diskussion führen 

Siehe Seitenstatistik:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (9. Juni 2017)

Beim "Bikepark" Radspitze ist er doch auch beteiligt! Da scheint aber auch die Luft raus zu sein wenn ich mit die Fotos der Arbeitseinsätze so ansehe. Das ganze Bikepark zu nennen finde ich auch über trieben. Das haben die in Döbra, Schwarzenbach auch schon probiert. 
Das mit Mileh klingt alles sehr unseriös.


----------



## RadTotal (10. Juni 2017)

Ja, das geht unter anderem auch von ihm aus. Ein Projekt, welches sich schon einige Jahr hinzieht (die ersten Linien wurden übereifrig Anfang 2014 abgesteckt, mit dem Bau wurde dann Anfang 2016 begonnen (Verzögerung wegen Behörden, Förderungen usw.)), Projekt ist aber noch am Leben und aktuell wird an einem Trail vom Turm runter nach Seibelsdorf gebaut. Irgendwo hab ich hier schon mal ein Video von einer ersten Testfahrt gesehen, finde es aber gerade nicht. Termin für die Fertigstellung soll August sein (letzte Info vom 01.04.2017 - Bikepark Radspitze).
Von diesem Durchhaltevermögen habe ich Respekt und hier ziehe ich auch meinen Hut.
Ob und wie viel Biker man auf Dauer mit der einen Trailabfahrt (ohne Lift) anlocken kann, wird sich zeigen (Beispiel Döbra). Man kommt halt unten in Seibelsdorf raus...für mich eine eher uninteressante Gegend, biketechnisch gesehen. Da sich hier der Frankenwald ändert (keine Berge/Täler/zusammenhängende Wälder mehr) und auch aufhört. Für mich persönlich wäre eine Abfahrt Richtung Norden interessanter gewesen. Hier nimmt die Dichte der Naturtrails deutlich zu.
Und jetzt spielt der mögliche Nationalpark wieder eine Rolle. Hier eine *Entwurf*skarte wie dieser Aussehen könnte. (Letztes Bild auf der Seite). Demnach würde er nördlich der Radspitze beginnen und sich hoch bis nach Geroldsgrün / Schwarzenbach a.W. (  hallo Bikefreunde aus dem Hofer Landkreis) und der Landesgrenze ziehen. Also fürs Mountainbiken ein wirklich geniales Gebiet. Deshalb war es für mich sehr wichtig, schon mal Praxiserfahrungen von anderen Nationalparks zu bekommen. Was wird aus Trails und Wegen usw.. Die Diskussion habe ich ja weiter oben schon verlinkt.


----------



## Nanatzaya (12. Juni 2017)

Wenn ich mir die Karte des geplanten NP mal so angucke, dann bin zumindest ich beruhigt.
Das sind alles Ecken, wo ich nicht fahre, weil ich da sowieso mit'm Auto hinfahren müsste - und das mach ich nicht gerne.
Wobei das ja nur die "erste Stufe" ist. Dem Wortlaut nach, würde ich vermuten, da kommt langfristig noch mehr.

Auf infranken.de stand letztens ein recht interessanter und umfangreicher Artikel zu dem Thema.
Es gab wohl auch einen Besuchstag für interessierte im Bayrischen Wald.
Die waren wohl alle ganz schön geschockt, wie's da aussieht. 
Die Politik hat natürlich nur verlautbaren lassen: "Im NP Frankenwald wird's nicht so aussehen."
Na, das werden wir sehen.
Zudem stand da, dass nur ca. 3 % der Besucher des Nationalparks wegen des Waldes kommen, womit das Argument "der Tourismus profitiert vom NP" zumindest im Fall des Bayrischen Waldes kaum haltbar ist.

Ich muss sagen, dass der Frankenwald aus meiner Erfahrung ein sehr gut gepflegter und natürlich wirkender Wald ist.
Daher verstehe ich, auch als vermutlich nicht direkt betroffener, den Ärger und kann das ganze Vorhaben so nicht nachvollziehen.
Ein Naturpark, wie der Thüringen Wald, oder eben der Frankenwald in seiner jetzigen Form, reicht doch vollkommen aus.

Edit: Hier der Artikel.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. November 2017)

ohja der Thread ist wirklich ziemlich verlassen seit einige Hauptakteure nicht mehr in der Gegend 
ansässig sind. Ich bin nach wie vor noch im Frankenwald, aber tendenziell eher Fichtelgebirge
unterwegs. Kommendes Jahr hab ich hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit


----------



## dimitu (23. November 2017)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ohja der Thread ist wirklich ziemlich verlassen seit einige Hauptakteure nicht mehr in der Gegend
> ansässig sind. Ich bin nach wie vor noch im Frankenwald, aber tendenziell eher Fichtelgebirge
> unterwegs. Kommendes Jahr hab ich hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit


----------



## dimitu (23. November 2017)

Das stimmt, auch, seit es diese Gruppen-WhatsApp und Facebook gibt sind diese Foren verlassen...
Hi hi Geisterforen anstatt ‍♀️‍♀️
Also ich bin fast nur im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs, mit Rennrad hinundwieder auch Frankenwald und Kulmbacher Gegend
In dem Sinne
Ciao


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (24. November 2017)

so siehts aus, seit ich kein FB mehr hab treib ich mich wieder mehr in den Foren rum 
Fichtelmountains mitm MTB und Frankenwald mitm 29er oder RR is bei mir auch so
die Mischung. 2018 wirds definitiv wieder mehr werden, hoff ich. Dieses Jahr wars
scho recht wenig.


----------



## Darth Happy (25. November 2017)

Das Wetter hilft zur Zeit ja auch kräftig, dass es eher wenig ist :S
Fährt sonst noch jemand im Steinachtal rum? Falls ja: der Weg zum Forstmeistersprung, der letztes Jahr z.T. mutwillig geschrottet wurde, ist inzwischen wieder fahrbar


----------



## Alexspeed (26. November 2017)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ohja der Thread ist wirklich ziemlich verlassen seit einige Hauptakteure nicht mehr in der Gegend
> ansässig sind. Ich bin nach wie vor noch im Frankenwald, aber tendenziell eher Fichtelgebirge
> unterwegs. Kommendes Jahr hab ich hoffentlich wieder etwas mehr Zeit



Ich bin leider auch berufsbedingt davon gezogen und jetzt im bayrischen Wald.
Was mir dann aber noch den Schubs gegeben hat waren die Abneigungen von einigen Verantwortlichen gegen neue Trails.
Ich hatte mich bei der Stadt Schwarzenbach am Wald eingeklinkt und wollte um den Döbraberg ein paar Trails bauen. Ziel war es auch langfristig viele Enduro-Trails und -Runden um den Döbraberg aufzubauen. Auch mit dem Ziel den Tourismus anzukurbeln.
Naja, es wurde viel versprochen, von Hilfe da und Hilfe dort, aber leider war ich der Einzige, der da viele Tage verbracht hat, die schon genehmigte Strecke auf- und auszubauen. Leider wurde nach kurzer Zeit mein ganzes Werkzeug durch den Forst mir entwendet, obwohl der Forst die Genehmigung auch erteilt hatte und genau wusste, das ich dort baue.
Das Ende vom Lied und das Ende der Strecke.
Das war für mich der Schlussstrich. Mittlerweile habe ich mir langsam wieder Werkzeug gekauft und baue wo anders.

Ich fand die Gegend immer schön und war da gerne für 8 Jahre zu Hause.
Vielleicht verschlägt es mich mal wieder in diese Richtung, wenn ein passender Karrieresprung in Sicht ist.

Bis dahin Ride On!


----------



## Nanatzaya (27. November 2017)

Ich fahr immer mal (eigentlich jedes WE) im Steinachtal. Allerdings zur Zeit nur mit dem Crosser statt dem MTB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HauDraufWieNix (28. November 2017)

@Alexspeed  : ja die Döbraberg Geschichte kenn ich noch. Das ist leider immer noch ärgerlich. Einerseits hätte die Gegend
ziemlich Potential, andererseits passiert nicht wirklich viel um echt Mountainbiker anzulocken. Da gibts dann leider immer noch
zuviel andere Alternativen die besser sind in Deutschland.


----------



## dimitu (22. Dezember 2017)

@ Darth happy 
radelt in der Steinach rum, mmh schade, sonst hätte ich mal eine Runde mit gedreht,
aber mitt`n MTB ist es mir dorthin zu weit und
mitt`n Racer bin ich da nur auf Rund-Durchreise


----------



## dimitu (22. Dezember 2017)

@HauDraufWieNix,
ist ja interessant, wenn Du auch im Fichtelgebirge rum radelst da könnte man sich ja mal im Frühjahr begegnen.
Z.B. das sich an einem markanten Punkt zu einer bestimmten Zeit unsere Wege kreuzen, allerdings mit 2 Sekunden Verzögerung.
da gäbe es Fürstenstein, Oko, Weisser Main Quelle, Eger Quelle oder Fichtelsee


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. Dezember 2017)

Bin meistens am Waldstein, Kornberg, Rudolphstein unterwegs.
Vor drei Wochen ausnahmesweise mal wieder im Winter am Waldstein:





Ochsenkopf Richtung Fichtelsee war ich komischerweise noch nie. Oko ja, aber nicht weiter. 
Können wir ja für 2018 mal einplanen. Kumpel von mir ist eh dauern am Oko unterwegs


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (27. Dezember 2017)

War dann heute doch nochmal
kurz am Döbraberg unterwegs.






Die Loipen sind mal richtig mies
glatt, da hätt ich gern Spikes
gehabt. Der Rest ging aber ganz
gut zu fahren.


----------



## sud (29. Dezember 2017)

War heut auch mal wieder am Döbraberg. Top Fatbike-Bedingungen


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2017)

Schöne Gobl 

G.


----------



## sud (29. Dezember 2017)

ich fühl mich grad etwas gestalked  
wie kannst denn das so schnell sehen? In diesen Thread schaut doch kein Mensch rein


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2017)

sud schrieb:


> ich fühl mich grad etwas gestalked
> wie kannst denn das so schnell sehen? In diesen Thread schaut doch kein Mensch rein



Ist eigentlich absoluter Zufall wegen immernoch zuviel Rumsitzzeit 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sud (29. Dezember 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich absoluter Zufall wegen immernoch zuviel Rumsitzzeit
> 
> G.



Immer noch net biken? Wie siehts momentan am Oko aus? Geht da noch was mit Fatbike? Würd evtl. morgen mal hinschauen...
Hab übrigens die Mastodon wieder auf 120mm zurückgebaut, hat sich bergauf net so gut angefühlt (ja ok, des fühlt sich nie gut an ).
Erstmal so ein bischen testen...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2017)

sud schrieb:


> Immer noch net biken? Wie siehts momentan am Oko aus? Geht da noch was mit Fatbike? Würd evtl. morgen mal hinschauen...
> Hab übrigens die Mastodon wieder auf 120mm zurückgebaut, hat sich bergauf net so gut angefühlt (ja ok, des fühlt sich nie gut an ).
> Erstmal so ein bischen testen...



ne, immernoch net 
Oko scheint auch immernoch shit zu sein, außer Pistenbulli gepreßter Winterwanderweg. Der ist wohl top. Einfach zuwenig Wanderer zur Zeit am Oko.
War vorgestern, vorm erneuten Schneefall, mal zu Fuß auf der Kösseine. Da waren Topbedingungen  Und soviel scheints garnet jetzt draufgeschneit zu haben. Aber wie schon gesagt, dann wären wir evtl auch wieder bei den Spikereifen 

G.


----------



## sud (29. Dezember 2017)

Hmm... hab ja noch mein 26Zoll-Spike-Liteville-901 hier rumstehen, vielleicht des mal wieder testen 
Oder doch hier im Höllental ne Runde drehen...


----------



## LB Jörg (29. Dezember 2017)

Ich war zwar noch nie im Höllental, aber vom Namen her hörts sich schohmal besser an wie die Bedingungen am Oko 

G.


----------



## derwaaal (30. Dezember 2017)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> ne, immernoch net
> Oko scheint auch immernoch shit zu sein, außer Pistenbulli gepreßter Winterwanderweg. Der ist wohl top. Einfach zuwenig Wanderer zur Zeit am Oko.
> War vorgestern, vorm erneuten Schneefall, mal zu Fuß auf der Kösseine. Da waren Topbedingungen  Und soviel scheints garnet jetzt draufgeschneit zu haben. Aber wie schon gesagt, dann wären wir evtl auch wieder bei den Spikereifen
> 
> G.



aber N8r8 müsst doch gehen, oda?


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (25. März 2018)

Heut mal zwischen Frankenwald 
und Fichtelgebirge rumgestrampelt






kleinere Schneefelder, Boden in
Variante trocken, matschig,
tiefgefroren... alles dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tr_l_ck (25. März 2018)

jou


----------



## schu2000 (26. März 2018)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> Heut mal zwischen Frankenwald
> und Fichtelgebirge rumgestrampelt
> 
> kleinere Schneefelder, Boden in
> ...



Vielleicht komm ich bei Gelegenheit auf nen Heimatbesuch vorbei....mal wieder fichtltrails genießen  werd Dir natürlich rechtzeitig bescheid geben


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2018)

Das Waldsteinhaus hat ja auch seit Samstag wieder offen....diesmal mit Fachpersonal 

G.


----------



## decay (26. März 2018)

Hahaha!

Wieder neuer Pächter?


----------



## LB Jörg (26. März 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Hahaha!
> 
> Wieder neuer Pächter?



Ja, diesmal richtige. Die die schon jahrelang früher auf der Kösseine waren, bevors da oben das ein oder andere Jahr eher net so hitig war 

G.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (26. März 2018)

tr_l_ck schrieb:


> jou



da wollte ich eigentlich auch hin... war aber schon in Zell durchgeweicht  



schu2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht komm ich bei Gelegenheit auf nen Heimatbesuch vorbei....mal wieder fichtltrails genießen  werd Dir natürlich rechtzeitig bescheid geben



wär sicher lustig... notfalls zur Zeit noch 3-Kaiserberge bei Göppingen oder dann Ende August
Südtirol  

Waldsteinhaus bin ich mal gespannt... werden wir sicher demnächst antesten bei der nächsten Ausfahrt.


----------



## schu2000 (27. März 2018)

HauDraufWieNix schrieb:


> ...oder dann Ende August
> Südtirol



Da war doch was...


----------



## sepalot (3. April 2018)

@HauDraufWieNix, a Nicolai  Und Schwarz/ grau - Orange, kenn ich noch irgendwoher


----------



## sepalot (3. April 2018)

Bald darf ich auch mal wieder das MTB scheuchen ... nimmer all zu lang 
Aber ich brauch anstatt der Trinkblase ne Sauerstoffflasche aufm Buckel


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (5. April 2018)

Sauerstoffzelt is organisiert! Ich bin bereit für Fichtelmountains


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nanatzaya (6. April 2018)

Wenn ich mein 5010 am Start habe, wär ich auch mal für Runde am Ochsenkopf zu haben.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (6. April 2018)

Fahren morgen mal Richtung 
Waldsteinhaus... 12 uhr Abfahrt
ca 13:30 dürften wir oben sein.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (30. April 2018)

Samstag mal am Döbraberg gewesen und übern Fernwanderweg (Blaues X) die Gegend unsicher gemacht. 
Ein paar kleine Trailabschnitte gibt's da ja schon.


----------



## Nanatzaya (19. Oktober 2018)

Coole Aktion. Freu mich drauf. 

https://www.radio-plassenburg.de/ma...gen-buerger-pumptrack-anlage-geplant-5345404/


----------



## playbike (19. Oktober 2018)

Die Anlage wollte erst der TV Unterrodach bauen, ist aber vom Tisch, genauso wie der "Radspitzdownhill".

Das die Gemeinde das jetzt macht, ist mir neu.

Müsste halt wie in Selb aufgezogen werden, aber…

Egal, dann kann ich ja auf den Weg zur Arbeit immer ne Runde Pumpen ;-)


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (20. Oktober 2018)

playbike schrieb:


> Die Anlage wollte erst der TV Unterrodach bauen, ist aber vom Tisch, genauso wie der "Radspitzdownhill".



was ist aus dem Radspitzdownhill eigtl geworden. Da wurde doch voller Elan gestartet und nun doch nix?
Hab mich schon gewundert warum man nichts mehr davon hört.


----------



## Nanatzaya (22. Oktober 2018)

Das ne gute Frage. Ich hab das Thema für mich aber mittlerweile ad acta gelegt.
Die Strecken auf der Kaltbucher Höhe werden ja immer besser, von daher mach ich mir da keinen Kopf mehr.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. Oktober 2018)

Am Lucas-Cranach Turm war ich 2-3 mal mitm schu2000, ansonsten komm ich 
da unten nur mit Hardtail vorbeigeeiert. Schade das bei der Radspitze net mehr
gemacht wurde. Vielleicht schaff ichs ja 2019 mal wieder dahin zu fahren... bisl
was gebaut haben se ja doch.


----------



## Nanatzaya (29. Oktober 2018)

Kennt eigentlich einer um Kronach rum noch n paar coole Spots für's BMX?
Aktuell ist mir nur der kleine Skatepark hinterm real in Kronach bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sluette (13. Mai 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bin vom 12.06-03.07. in Bad Steben. Kann mir jemand Tips geben wo man in der Ecke gut fahren kann. Also eher so Enduro Touren mit halbwegs anspruchsvollen Abfahrten wären interessant für mich. 

Viele Dank schonmal !


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (22. Mai 2019)

Hi Sluette,

wenn es gleich in der Nähe sein soll dann Höllental "König David" und ein paar kleinere
Trails. Richtung Kronach wurde auch schon von ein paar netten Trails berichtet, bin ich
aber selber noch nicht gefahren. Richtung Döbraberg gibts auch das ein oder andere
nette Wegchen.

Mit Enduro bin ich eigtl immer noch am liebsten im Fichtelgebirge unterwegs:
Waldstein, Kornberg, Epprechtstein, Schneeberg, Ochsenkopf. Ich kann immer
rüberradeln. Wenn ich mitm Auto hin müsste würde ich in Weissenstadt parken und 
dann die Rundtour fahren.


----------



## HauDraufWieNix (23. Oktober 2019)

Gestern mal den Mühlenweg gefahren... gar nicht mal so schlecht.






und weiter






und auf dem Rückweg






danach war seit langer Zeit das Bike mal wieder richtig dreckig  inkl Fahrer.


----------



## DerPUCK (2. April 2021)

Hi,

geht noch jemand im Kulmbacher Oberland senden? Der Trail zwischen Neumühle und Papiermühle bei Presseck ist wieder frei 👌😂🍻🤙

Ride on,

Johannes 🍻


----------

